# November Mummy's - It's nearly time



## luvbunsazzle

Well we have a thread for September, October and December, what about us November mums to be hey!!!How the devils are you all? Hows the pregnancy's going? Good and bad points? Day to day runnings? How's the nesting instinct?Anyone due on the same day, whose winning the pink, blue or yellow bumps!!Let's get gossiping girls!!

https://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a146/luvbun/pacifierline.gifhttps://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a146/luvbun/baby-024.gifhttps://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a146/luvbun/pacifierline.gif
https://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a146/luvbun/Baby3c.gif*November Mummys Due Date & Text Buddy List*https://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a146/luvbun/Baby3a.gif

https://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a146/luvbun/letnum_num001_1.gifhttps://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a146/luvbun/letnum_num001_c.gifhttps://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a146/luvbun/letnum_num001_1.gifhttps://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a146/luvbun/letnum_num001_1.gifhttps://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a146/luvbun/letnum_num001_c.gifhttps://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a146/luvbun/letnum_num001_0.gifhttps://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a146/luvbun/letnum_num001_8.gif
*XKatX* - :?: :telephone: GemGem :telephone: - https://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a146/luvbun/babyroll.gif*Oliver Gabriel Bradshaw was born 1/11/08 at 9:06 weighing 8lb 1*https://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a146/luvbun/babyroll.gif
*alice&bump* - :pink: :telephone: Jem, Hoping and Didda :telephone: https://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a146/luvbun/babyroll.gif*katie alice connelly born 10.11.08 at 00.52 weighing 9lb 12 *https://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a146/luvbun/babyroll.gif
https://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a146/luvbun/letnum_num001_2.gifhttps://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a146/luvbun/letnum_num001_c.gifhttps://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a146/luvbun/letnum_num001_1.gifhttps://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a146/luvbun/letnum_num001_1.gifhttps://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a146/luvbun/letnum_num001_c.gifhttps://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a146/luvbun/letnum_num001_0.gifhttps://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a146/luvbun/letnum_num001_8.gif
*Rickysgirl *- :pink:
*Jayne* - :pink: https://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a146/luvbun/babyroll.gif*Molly was born 24/10/08 at 10.22am weighing 8lb 9*https://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a146/luvbun/babyroll.gif
*heather118* - :pink: - https://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a146/luvbun/babyroll.gif*Isabelle katherine was born 22/10/08 at 10am weighing 7lb 12*https://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a146/luvbun/babyroll.gif
*sam#3~on~way* - :blue: :telephone: Didda :telephone:https://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a146/luvbun/babyroll.gif*Harry was born 14/11/08 at 2.33am weighing 8lb 1*https://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a146/luvbun/babyroll.gif
*jobee2222 *- :pink:
https://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a146/luvbun/letnum_num001_3.gifhttps://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a146/luvbun/letnum_num001_c.gifhttps://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a146/luvbun/letnum_num001_1.gifhttps://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a146/luvbun/letnum_num001_1.gifhttps://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a146/luvbun/letnum_num001_c.gifhttps://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a146/luvbun/letnum_num001_0.gifhttps://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a146/luvbun/letnum_num001_8.gif
*Ryder* - :pink: https://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a146/luvbun/babyroll.gif*Jasmine Marie was born 26/10/2008 weighing 6lb 1*https://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a146/luvbun/babyroll.gif
*Didda* - :?: :telephone: sam#3~on~way and alice&bump :telephone: https://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a146/luvbun/babyroll.gif *Lucas born 17/11/08 weighing 10lb *https://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a146/luvbun/babyroll.gif
*MummyJade* - :pink: :telephone: SalJay :telephone:https://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a146/luvbun/babyroll.gif *Maizie Bleu Keen born 13/11/2008 at 8:39am weighing 8lb 5*https://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a146/luvbun/babyroll.gif
*x_amy_x* - :?: :https://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a146/luvbun/babyroll.gif*Kayd was born on 12/11/08 at 9:57pm weighing 6lb 12*:https://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a146/luvbun/babyroll.gif
https://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a146/luvbun/letnum_num001_4.gifhttps://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a146/luvbun/letnum_num001_c.gifhttps://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a146/luvbun/letnum_num001_1.gifhttps://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a146/luvbun/letnum_num001_1.gifhttps://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a146/luvbun/letnum_num001_c.gifhttps://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a146/luvbun/letnum_num001_0.gifhttps://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a146/luvbun/letnum_num001_8.gif
*jenjen* - :pink: :telephone: Cosmotbear, cuddles314 & Jem :telephone:https://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a146/luvbun/babyroll.gif *Baby Girl was born 28/10/08 at 10.09pm weighing 9lb 10*https://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a146/luvbun/babyroll.gif
*Charliebear* - :blue: :telephone: MrsP :telephone:https://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a146/luvbun/babyroll.gif *Aidan was born 18/11/08 *https://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a146/luvbun/babyroll.gif
*MrsP* - :?: :telephone: Charliebear & bubba4 :telephone:]https://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a146/luvbun/babyroll.gif *Eleanor Grace was born 5/11/08 at 22.12 weighing 7lb 4*]https://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a146/luvbun/babyroll.gif
https://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a146/luvbun/letnum_num001_5.gifhttps://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a146/luvbun/letnum_num001_c.gifhttps://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a146/luvbun/letnum_num001_1.gifhttps://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a146/luvbun/letnum_num001_1.gifhttps://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a146/luvbun/letnum_num001_c.gifhttps://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a146/luvbun/letnum_num001_0.gifhttps://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a146/luvbun/letnum_num001_8.gif
*Jem* - :blue: :telephone: Cosmotbear, cuddles314 and Jenjen :telephone: https://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a146/luvbun/babyroll.gif*Oliver was born 25/10/08 at 4.55am weighing 5lb 8.5*https://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a146/luvbun/babyroll.gif
*cosmotbear* - :blue: :telephone: Jem, Cuddles314 and jenjen :telephone: https://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a146/luvbun/babyroll.gif*Zachary John Sanders was born 25/10/08 at 19:39 weighing 6lb 9*https://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a146/luvbun/babyroll.gif
*SandyColes-x* - :blue:
https://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a146/luvbun/letnum_num001_6.gifhttps://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a146/luvbun/letnum_num001_c.gifhttps://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a146/luvbun/letnum_num001_1.gifhttps://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a146/luvbun/letnum_num001_1.gifhttps://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a146/luvbun/letnum_num001_c.gifhttps://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a146/luvbun/letnum_num001_0.gifhttps://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a146/luvbun/letnum_num001_8.gif
*Saljay* - :blue: :telephone: MummyJade :telephone: https://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a146/luvbun/babyroll.gif*Billy was born 30/10/08 at 11.36am weighing 7lb 12*https://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a146/luvbun/babyroll.gif
*bambino* - :?: https://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a146/luvbun/babyroll.gif*Baby boy born weighing 9lb*https://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a146/luvbun/babyroll.gif
*Kelliex* - :?:
*Emma_X* - :pink: - https://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a146/luvbun/babyroll.gif*Elouise Rose was born 30/10/08 at 16.43pm Weighing 7lb 3*https://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a146/luvbun/babyroll.gif
https://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a146/luvbun/letnum_num001_7.gifhttps://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a146/luvbun/letnum_num001_c.gifhttps://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a146/luvbun/letnum_num001_1.gifhttps://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a146/luvbun/letnum_num001_1.gifhttps://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a146/luvbun/letnum_num001_c.gifhttps://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a146/luvbun/letnum_num001_0.gifhttps://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a146/luvbun/letnum_num001_8.gif
*Green Kat* - :pink: https://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a146/luvbun/babyroll.gif*Neve Beatrice was born 24/10/08 at 10.32am weighing 6lb 4*https://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a146/luvbun/babyroll.gif
*AC81* - :?: (planned c-sec) https://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a146/luvbun/babyroll.gif*Erin Rae was born 7/11/08 weighing 7lb*https://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a146/luvbun/babyroll.gif
*Tootsie* - :?: :telephone: Bubba4 & Wobbles :telephone: (planned c-sec) https://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a146/luvbun/babyroll.gif *Kenzi Ryu born 7/11/08 weighing 6lb2*https://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a146/luvbun/babyroll.gif
https://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a146/luvbun/letnum_num001_1.gifhttps://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a146/luvbun/letnum_num001_1.gifhttps://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a146/luvbun/letnum_num001_c.gifhttps://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a146/luvbun/letnum_num001_1.gifhttps://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a146/luvbun/letnum_num001_1.gifhttps://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a146/luvbun/letnum_num001_c.gifhttps://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a146/luvbun/letnum_num001_0.gifhttps://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a146/luvbun/letnum_num001_8.gif
*Jen&Freddie* :blue:https://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a146/luvbun/babyroll.gif*Freddie was born 14/11/08*https://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a146/luvbun/babyroll.gif
https://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a146/luvbun/letnum_num001_1.gifhttps://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a146/luvbun/letnum_num001_2.gifhttps://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a146/luvbun/letnum_num001_c.gifhttps://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a146/luvbun/letnum_num001_1.gifhttps://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a146/luvbun/letnum_num001_1.gifhttps://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a146/luvbun/letnum_num001_c.gifhttps://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a146/luvbun/letnum_num001_0.gifhttps://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a146/luvbun/letnum_num001_8.gif
*Babezone* - :blue: - "being induced on the 27/10/2008" https://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a146/luvbun/babyroll.gif*Archie was born 29/10/08 weighing 6lb 10*https://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a146/luvbun/babyroll.gif
https://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a146/luvbun/letnum_num001_1.gifhttps://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a146/luvbun/letnum_num001_4.gifhttps://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a146/luvbun/letnum_num001_c.gifhttps://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a146/luvbun/letnum_num001_1.gifhttps://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a146/luvbun/letnum_num001_1.gifhttps://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a146/luvbun/letnum_num001_c.gifhttps://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a146/luvbun/letnum_num001_0.gifhttps://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a146/luvbun/letnum_num001_8.gif
*pink_muscian* - :?:
https://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a146/luvbun/letnum_num001_1.gifhttps://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a146/luvbun/letnum_num001_5.gifhttps://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a146/luvbun/letnum_num001_c.gifhttps://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a146/luvbun/letnum_num001_1.gifhttps://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a146/luvbun/letnum_num001_1.gifhttps://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a146/luvbun/letnum_num001_c.gifhttps://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a146/luvbun/letnum_num001_0.gifhttps://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a146/luvbun/letnum_num001_8.gif
*bex* - :pink: https://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a146/luvbun/babyroll.gif*Niamh was born 25/11/08 at 11:12am weighing 8lb 12*https://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a146/luvbun/babyroll.gif
*4thbump* - :?: :telephone: bubba4 :telephone: https://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a146/luvbun/babyroll.gif*Abigail Louise was born 10/11/08 at 12.33am weighing 6lb 7 1/2*https://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a146/luvbun/babyroll.gif
*becky* - :blue: - https://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a146/luvbun/babyroll.gif*Jacob Aaron Oliver Roberts was born 23/10/08 at 6.30am weighing 6lb 4*https://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a146/luvbun/babyroll.gif
*Kazzap* - :?: https://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a146/luvbun/babyroll.gif*Michael Ayrton Phillipswas born 8/11/08 at 3:18am weighing 7lb 6*https://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a146/luvbun/babyroll.gif
https://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a146/luvbun/letnum_num001_1.gifhttps://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a146/luvbun/letnum_num001_6.gifhttps://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a146/luvbun/letnum_num001_c.gifhttps://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a146/luvbun/letnum_num001_1.gifhttps://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a146/luvbun/letnum_num001_1.gifhttps://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a146/luvbun/letnum_num001_c.gifhttps://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a146/luvbun/letnum_num001_0.gifhttps://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a146/luvbun/letnum_num001_8.gif
*Anna1982* - :blue: - https://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a146/luvbun/babyroll.gif*Morgan William was born 30/10/08 at 11.30pm weighing 8lb 10*https://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a146/luvbun/babyroll.gif
*babyboy08* - :blue:
https://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a146/luvbun/letnum_num001_1.gifhttps://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a146/luvbun/letnum_num001_7.gifhttps://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a146/luvbun/letnum_num001_c.gifhttps://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a146/luvbun/letnum_num001_1.gifhttps://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a146/luvbun/letnum_num001_1.gifhttps://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a146/luvbun/letnum_num001_c.gifhttps://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a146/luvbun/letnum_num001_0.gifhttps://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a146/luvbun/letnum_num001_8.gif
*samsam86* - :pink: https://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a146/luvbun/babyroll.gif*Ava was born 23/11/08 at 11:31am weighing 6lb 13*https://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a146/luvbun/babyroll.gif
*luvbunsazzle* - :?: :telephone: Ria_Rose & babezone & toriatrash :telephone:
*Dottie* - :?: https://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a146/luvbun/babyroll.gif*Evie was born 11/10/08 at 3:16am weighing 5lbs 13*https://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a146/luvbun/babyroll.gif
*Alyandherbump* - :?: https://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a146/luvbun/babyroll.gif*Lila Neeve was born 28/10/08 at 3.17pm weighing 6lb 8*https://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a146/luvbun/babyroll.gif
https://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a146/luvbun/letnum_num001_1.gifhttps://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a146/luvbun/letnum_num001_8.gifhttps://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a146/luvbun/letnum_num001_c.gifhttps://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a146/luvbun/letnum_num001_1.gifhttps://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a146/luvbun/letnum_num001_1.gifhttps://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a146/luvbun/letnum_num001_c.gifhttps://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a146/luvbun/letnum_num001_0.gifhttps://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a146/luvbun/letnum_num001_8.gif
*bubba4* - :?: :telephone: MrsP & 4thbump :telephone:https://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a146/luvbun/babyroll.gif *baby girl was born 22/11/08 at 1:48am weighing 7lb 4 1/2*https://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a146/luvbun/babyroll.gif
*GemGem *- :pink:
*joeo *- :pink: https://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a146/luvbun/babyroll.gif*Charlie was born 4/10/08 at 9:38pm weighing 4lb 15*https://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a146/luvbun/babyroll.gif 
*Fern.X* - :blue:
https://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a146/luvbun/letnum_num001_1.gifhttps://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a146/luvbun/letnum_num001_9.gifhttps://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a146/luvbun/letnum_num001_c.gifhttps://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a146/luvbun/letnum_num001_1.gifhttps://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a146/luvbun/letnum_num001_1.gifhttps://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a146/luvbun/letnum_num001_c.gifhttps://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a146/luvbun/letnum_num001_0.gifhttps://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a146/luvbun/letnum_num001_8.gif
*ANGYPANGY* - :pink: (planned c-sec)
*plumpnpretty86** - :blue:
*Ria_Rose* - :blue: :telephone: luvbunsazzle :telephone: https://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a146/luvbun/babyroll.gif *Joshua James was born 17/11/08 at 1:59am weighing 6lb 9* https://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a146/luvbun/babyroll.gif
https://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a146/luvbun/letnum_num001_2.gifhttps://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a146/luvbun/letnum_num001_1.gifhttps://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a146/luvbun/letnum_num001_c.gifhttps://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a146/luvbun/letnum_num001_1.gifhttps://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a146/luvbun/letnum_num001_1.gifhttps://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a146/luvbun/letnum_num001_c.gifhttps://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a146/luvbun/letnum_num001_0.gifhttps://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a146/luvbun/letnum_num001_8.gif
*rae05* - :pink: :telephone: Wantababybump & Maybebaby :telephone: https://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a146/luvbun/babyroll.gif*Rinah was born 16/11/08 weighing 8lbs 10*https://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a146/luvbun/babyroll.gif
*biteable* - :blue: - https://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a146/luvbun/babyroll.gif*Baby Boy born 28/10/08 at 10:35pm weighing 6lb 2*https://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a146/luvbun/babyroll.gif
*Laura.Alicia* - :?:
https://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a146/luvbun/letnum_num001_2.gifhttps://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a146/luvbun/letnum_num001_3.gifhttps://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a146/luvbun/letnum_num001_c.gifhttps://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a146/luvbun/letnum_num001_1.gifhttps://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a146/luvbun/letnum_num001_1.gifhttps://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a146/luvbun/letnum_num001_c.gifhttps://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a146/luvbun/letnum_num001_0.gifhttps://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a146/luvbun/letnum_num001_8.gif
*Cheryl* - :blue: - https://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a146/luvbun/babyroll.gif*Dillan was born 31/10.08 weighing 5lb 8* https://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a146/luvbun/babyroll.gif
*carries* - :?: :telephone: Peanut Bean :telephone:
*CamoQueen *- :blue: https://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a146/luvbun/babyroll.gif*David Danger was born 18/11/08 weighing 8lb 6 *https://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a146/luvbun/babyroll.gif
*Rachiebaby24* - :pink: https://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a146/luvbun/babyroll.gif*Maley was born 13/11/08 at 11.40pm weighing 5lb 13.5*https://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a146/luvbun/babyroll.gif
*Sparkle* - :blue: - https://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a146/luvbun/babyroll.gif*Cormack William Horatio was born 28/10/09 at 3.26pm weighing 5lb 10*https://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a146/luvbun/babyroll.gif
https://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a146/luvbun/letnum_num001_2.gifhttps://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a146/luvbun/letnum_num001_4.gifhttps://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a146/luvbun/letnum_num001_c.gifhttps://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a146/luvbun/letnum_num001_1.gifhttps://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a146/luvbun/letnum_num001_1.gifhttps://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a146/luvbun/letnum_num001_c.gifhttps://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a146/luvbun/letnum_num001_0.gifhttps://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a146/luvbun/letnum_num001_8.gif
*naomi* - :pink:
*purplesue* - :?:
https://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a146/luvbun/letnum_num001_2.gifhttps://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a146/luvbun/letnum_num001_5.gifhttps://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a146/luvbun/letnum_num001_c.gifhttps://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a146/luvbun/letnum_num001_1.gifhttps://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a146/luvbun/letnum_num001_1.gifhttps://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a146/luvbun/letnum_num001_c.gifhttps://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a146/luvbun/letnum_num001_0.gifhttps://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a146/luvbun/letnum_num001_8.gif
*beckynbump25* - :?:https://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a146/luvbun/babyroll.gif*Chloe Louise King was born 25/11/08 at 10:25am weighing 6lb 2*https://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a146/luvbun/babyroll.gif
*C_erra* - :blue: https://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a146/luvbun/babyroll.gif *Dermontti was born 31/10/08 at 7.20pm weighing 6lbs*https://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a146/luvbun/babyroll.gif
https://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a146/luvbun/letnum_num001_2.gifhttps://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a146/luvbun/letnum_num001_7.gifhttps://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a146/luvbun/letnum_num001_c.gifhttps://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a146/luvbun/letnum_num001_1.gifhttps://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a146/luvbun/letnum_num001_1.gifhttps://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a146/luvbun/letnum_num001_c.gifhttps://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a146/luvbun/letnum_num001_0.gifhttps://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a146/luvbun/letnum_num001_8.gif
*vicwick *- :?: :telephone: 4thbump :telephone:https://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a146/luvbun/babyroll.gif*Baby Boy was born 27/11/08 at 7.42am weighing 10lb 5*https://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a146/luvbun/babyroll.gif
*wilbrabeany* - :blue: :telephone: Freya and Bambikate :telephone:
*Freya* - :pink: :telephone: Wilbrabeany + Bambikate :telephone:
https://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a146/luvbun/letnum_num001_2.gifhttps://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a146/luvbun/letnum_num001_8.gifhttps://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a146/luvbun/letnum_num001_c.gifhttps://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a146/luvbun/letnum_num001_1.gifhttps://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a146/luvbun/letnum_num001_1.gifhttps://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a146/luvbun/letnum_num001_c.gifhttps://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a146/luvbun/letnum_num001_0.gifhttps://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a146/luvbun/letnum_num001_8.gif
*fein&waiting* - :blue: - https://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a146/luvbun/babyroll.gif[*Gideon was born 31/10/08 weighing 5lbs 121/2*https://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a146/luvbun/babyroll.gif
https://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a146/luvbun/letnum_num001_3.gifhttps://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a146/luvbun/letnum_num001_0.gifhttps://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a146/luvbun/letnum_num001_c.gifhttps://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a146/luvbun/letnum_num001_1.gifhttps://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a146/luvbun/letnum_num001_1.gifhttps://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a146/luvbun/letnum_num001_c.gifhttps://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a146/luvbun/letnum_num001_0.gifhttps://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a146/luvbun/letnum_num001_8.gif
*SpecialGift89* - :blue:
https://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a146/luvbun/Baby1q.gifhttps://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a146/luvbun/Baby3b.gif


*Become a November mummy's club badge holderhttps://i284.photobucket.com/albums/ll2/Rianna_reo/novemberclub1.jpg[*url=https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/59714-november-mummys-its-nearly-time.html][*img]https://i284.photobucket.com/albums/ll2/Rianna_reo/novemberclub1.jpg[/img][/url]Just copy the code and remove the 2 *s paste it in your sig, where you want itJust remove the 2 *s and paste it in your sig, where you want it*​


----------



## MrsP

I'm due on the 4th November and a yellow bump, so not long now, 5 weeks to go tomorrow!!

Wouldn't really say nesting has kicked in, but the tiredness certainly has, but other than that all is good.

Just have the last of the finishing touches to apply to the nursery. x x


----------



## biteable

Im a nov mum,due the 21st by my scan altho my notes say the 19th,and im expecting a blue bundle,nesting going well, well was until ,done nothing today but scubbed and painted all last week,cant believe the time has gone so quick,had antenatal last wk and lewis was 2/5ths engaged so quite exciting


----------



## Eoz

Hi!I'm on team yellow and due 9th November.Totally pissed off though as I feel like crap.Nausea and the runs and loads of goo (sorry).Tired all the time.Off my food lost weight.OOO I had enough!!He he Nice to see this thread.will
be looking every day.Babys head is down and engaged so I'm hoping it wont be long.


----------



## MummyJade

Hey everyone! I am due the 3rd! so 5 weeks today i am hoping she isn't wait cos i am dying to meet her!! She still has no name :cry: OH being a pain and only comes out with Ronald and Stella Blackthorn! He is not a serious person! 
Nesting i think may have started! i have just washed and iron all little ones clothes and cleaned house top to bottom for the last 3 days! Touch wood I have had no problems with the pregnancy I have quite enjoyed it apart from the broken night sleep and a bit of back pain (which i thought would of been worse as i had problems with back at 18 months old) so i am feeling kinda lucky!...... Just waiting on her wardrobe to arrive so i can hang her clothes up then her room is finished! Yay!

Hope everyone is well 2? xx

p.s Must think about doing Hospital bag!


----------



## samsam86

i'm due the 17th and i'm no longer yellow - i'm pink!!!

got most things now just a few little bits and bobs to get

morning sickness is back tho :cry:


----------



## MrsP

My baby is engaged too but unsure of by how much as my mw doesn't measure in 5ths, she says it's either in out out, but I'd still like to know.

What number baby is this for you all? x x


----------



## XKatX

Hello lovely ladies!! 
I am due 1st November and it can't come soon enough!!! Finish work next Tuesday and boy is it a long time coming.
All ready here, except the washing of the clothes and bedding - I'll do that when I'm on leave. And I REALLY should get round to packing a hospital bag!!!
as you've noticed, I'm due on the 1 st, so NO-ONE is to pop before me!!!!:muaha:
Baby not engaged yet (or wasn't last Monday anyway!). don't know if it's a boy or girl and are just going round in circles with names!
Anyway - I'll keep a watch on this thread with interest!!!


----------



## greenkat

I'm due on the 7th of Nov. 

Feeling big and tired but happy as LO had the hiccoups for the first time yesterday, so cute!

Team yellow technically but the sonographer said prob a girl so I'm believing we're on team pink.


----------



## cosmotbear

Well done luvbunsazzle! the lack of a November list has been bugging me the last few days!! I am due on 5th Nov and feeling generally okay, bit of soreness at top of legs and pelvis now and the waddle is well underway!! Mw told me today baby's head has just started to drop into pelvis, 4/5ths engaged. Hurrah! Heres hoping November babies come on time (especially the ones in the first week). Kat, you are most definitely front of the queue lady!
Oh and I'm having a BOY!


----------



## didda

Hi Everyone! We are due on 3rd November and are on Team Yellow! I am feeling much better since I started my maternity leave today! :happydance:
I am *so* excited now that I don't think I can wait another 5 weeks... time is going so slowly!!!:dohh:


----------



## SalJay

Good idea I saw all the other threads and thought I must have missed the November one!!! I'm due on the 6th so just over 5 weeks, can't wait, however XKatX I know you said no-one is allowed to pop before you but currently mine is breech and if he still is at 38 weeks I'll be booked for a section on the 30th Oct - sorry!!!!!!!! In case you haven't guessed (the akward breech bit - mines a boy!!! lol) 

I am very tired can't even mange shopping on my own anymore need OH to carry the bags, drive and push the trolley!!! But other than that can't complain! Still working (from home) so at least keeping occupied. 

We are in the next 5 weeks having a new bathroom fitted (in the middle of currently), new built-in bedroom furniture, new flooring and decorating doing so he def *cannot* be early!!!!! 

I've washed all my baby stuff just gotta pack my hospital bag and wait!!!!


----------



## cheryl

Hi ladies, great to see a November thread. I am due the 23rd. I am having a little boy. No nesting or anything yet, just feel tired all the time. SPD is killing me at the moment.
But on the upside I have a 32 week growth scan tommorrow and I can't wait.
I wish time would just hurry up I can't wait now.
My son was born at 33 weeks so I am starting to get scared now. I really don't want another prem baby.
Luv Cheryl xxx


----------



## AC81

I'm a November mummy too! I was just thinking today that we needed one so good work! We're team yellow and due on the 12th November so just over 6wks to go. I had my 34wk appointment today and found out that baby is most likely breech - but I'm a little confused as I had a stand-in midwife today and my usual midwife has been telling me that baby has been head down for the last 6 wks!! 

Pregnancy has been pretty plain sailing so far so nothing to complain about - think I lost a bit of my plug yesterday (there was a lot of clear jelly about - sorry if that's TMI), which spurred me on to pack my hospital bags. I have a lot of rib pain too but that's been the worst thing - oh and spots spots spots!


----------



## XKatX

SalJay said:


> Good idea I saw all the other threads and thought I must have missed the November one!!! I'm due on the 6th so just over 5 weeks, can't wait, however XKatX I know you said no-one is allowed to pop before you but currently mine is breech and if he still is at 38 weeks I'll be booked for a section on the 30th Oct - sorry!!!!!!!! In case you haven't guessed (the akward breech bit - mines a boy!!! lol)
> 
> I am very tired can't even mange shopping on my own anymore need OH to carry the bags, drive and push the trolley!!! But other than that can't complain! Still working (from home) so at least keeping occupied.
> 
> We are in the next 5 weeks having a new bathroom fitted (in the middle of currently), new built-in bedroom furniture, new flooring and decorating doing so he def *cannot* be early!!!!!
> 
> I've washed all my baby stuff just gotta pack my hospital bag and wait!!!!

Well, it's quite simple - you're just going to have to phone the hospital and put your section off until I've delivered!! Sorted!!!:rofl:


----------



## babezone

lol annnnd meeeeeee lol im due 12th november too....placenta still low so find out on thurs if i have to have c sec.
LOL wel this preg has been far from plain sailing lol ive had everything wrong going and now gestional diabetes woop woop....the joys....so gota keep doing me bloods and then get told wed if i have to have insulin and hopefully bubs hasnt grown to much on next scan other wise i may have to have my hippo early....but ill try not to beat u guys especially u KAT lol xx


----------



## Jayne

Blimey, I remember starting a November thread way back in the first tri when I first found out I was pregnant. How time flies eh? 

Anyway, I'm due on 2nd so only Kat is allowed to go before me, lol. Oh and I'm on team pink, yay. Everything is done, the nursery is finished, Molly's clothes are washed and put away, my bag is virtually packed, I've even knitted a couple of swaddling blankets. 

Really looking forward to the end now, I've definitely had enough of being pregnant!


----------



## luvbunsazzle

All updated, if you also want me to add any specific dates, i.e. scans etc then do let me know.

I have the midwife tomorrow, so shall update you all with everything then.

Im now on maternity leave aswel, and i feel so much more relaxed in myself, it's been such hard work, and i hated my job, so to have finally finished is a god send.

Now im going to get stuck onto finsihing the nursery, which at the moment, looks like a bob has hit it, we had a baby shower, and the amount of presents we were given, it's just finding time and space to put it all away somewhere!! Shall update with pictures sometime soon


----------



## Dottie

Im due on the 17th November don't know what im having so guess that makes me a yellow bump. Im feeling huge already like I migth explode !


----------



## bubba4

I am due 18th November we have a suprise :D Have been trying to get organised although have had flu for 4 days so under the weather now looks like 2 of my girls have it too :(. Hopefully we will all be better soon.


----------



## bex

I'm due on the 15th November but at a private scan they dated me as the 13th November, so we'll have to see. This is my second child, i have a 3 year old boy and i'm expecting a girl.
I've had a rocky pregnancy, bled heavily for the 1st 13wks and was told to expect to miscarry but my LO obviously had other plans!!
I have been exhausted throughout and now have SPD. So have found this pregnancy difficult in comparison to the last one that i breezed through.
Hoping for a home birth as long as my pesty girl moves out of the breech position in time!!
I can't wait for november to come and am really excited to meet my little girl (although she doesn't yet have a name!)


----------



## Kazzap

Hey girlies, I'm a November mummy too. Due on 15 November and on team yellow. Hope bubs comes early or on time so I have a bit of time with him/her before my parents arrive on 29th Nov. Oh but bubs is not allowed to come on 22 Nove coz that's my birthday and i ain't sharing it with anyone lol!

Had a rough start to the pregnancy with bleeding and the worst morning sickness but since then has been pretty good. Had to stop driving now coz my bump is bigger than my little legs. Have done half the washing already and have most things now i think. Have put a nightie into a bag - is tha enough for my hospital bag lol!

Kaz x


----------



## charliebear

Hi all, I'm a November mummy too!! Nice to see a thread for us!! Thanks luvbunsazzle!!

Were due Nov 4th and are on Team blue!! 

Got everything sorted, apart from 'boys' clothing been waiting for my scan to check placenta to make sure babba was definitely a boy - and i can say he his!! So supposed to be sorting it now....oops!
Everything is going well apart from tiredness (I'm shattered constantly) and not being able to move much without the little foot in my ribs stopping me!! x


----------



## Rickysgirl

im due 2nd Nov wit a pink bump!!!!! xx


----------



## ryder

lol well according to my doctors guess, im due nov 3, accord to my calculation im due oct 31... so we'll see! I am already on the oct list though.


----------



## joeo

Yey been thinking about starting this thread well done lovebunsazzle. I'm due 18th November but have been diagnosed as being border line with gestational diabetes so they have said they will probably induce me between 38 and 39 weeks. Its not been a great nor has it been an awfull pregnancy not that i can compare really its my first, but have suffered with morning sickness until about 20 weeks, then got the diabetes results, suffering a little with carpel Tunnel, have a huge bump so people keep asking me if i am sure there is only one in there!!!, am absoutely shattered now and ready to leave work next Friday whoop whoop but on the whole I am doing ok lol. I really cant wait to meet little one now.


----------



## ryder

joeo- just wondering, have they checked your baby's weight? I was also told I had diabetes on recent testing and I have trouble with hypertension... But they dont usually induce here unless the baby is going to be too large.


----------



## naomi

Hi!I'm due on the 24th November with my first baby which is a little girl!Had a fairly smooth pregnancy apart from regular spotting through out-but according to the midwife and consultant evreything appears fine and its just one of those things!
Can I just ask eveyone about the position of their baby...when did your mw start checking how he/she was laying?as up until now (had my 31week app last week) nobody has seemed concerned about the baby's postion...including myself as I still have 8 weeks before I give birth(in theory) which is plenty of time for the baby to get into the corrrect postion.Its just I've noticed on other threads people saying that their baby has been breached since 28 weeks or whatever?!!?!?
Also I'd just like to add that with just 8 weeks to go I'm starting to get rather nervous about the iminant (sp?) pain I'm about to go through lol!!!


----------



## vicwick

Helloooooooo November Mummies!!! :happydance:
I'm due 27th November so only 8 1/2 weeks to go and on Team Yellow. Not nesting just yet but hating work!!! If i could finish wok now i'd be soooo happy, they're just working me way too hard and i work woth a couple of bitch's which doesn't help haha


----------



## wilbrabeany

Hey can i join!!! I'm due 27th Nov, feeling fine apart from my lovely pile which is driving me nuts, but no other complaints...yet..hehe. I'm expecting boy. One more scan to go on 15th oct cant wait.xx


----------



## MrsP

charliebear said:


> Hi all, I'm a November mummy too!! Nice to see a thread for us!! Thanks luvbunsazzle!!
> 
> Were due Nov 4th and are on Team blue!!
> 
> Got everything sorted, apart from 'boys' clothing been waiting for my scan to check placenta to make sure babba was definitely a boy - and i can say he his!! So supposed to be sorting it now....oops!
> Everything is going well apart from tiredness (I'm shattered constantly) and not being able to move much without the little foot in my ribs stopping me!! x

So the race is on!! Which one of us will come first! We best get another text buddy as we'll be no hope to each other if both in at the same time. xx


----------



## Freya

Hi all, great idea for a November bub thread! Can I add on my due date? A beautiful pink bundle expected 27th November!

Not well prepared, no hospital bag, no nursery furniture up..... some clothes and bathing stuff bought, some nappies and toiletries too.... Trying to get house decorated and up to scratch as well! Eeeek. Ahhhh, I'm sure it'll turn out ok! :shock: No name sorted as me and other half cant agree, plus we are a little restricted because he has a bit of a silly surname!

XXX


----------



## CamoQueen

I'm due the 23rd with a boy, and am soooo impatient! November can't come fast enough!!!


----------



## Jem

I'm due 5th Nov same as Cosmotbear. Feeling fine but boy does this baby move!!! None stop movement from this baba I tell you!!!! x


----------



## cuddles314

Wishing all of you November Mummies-to-be, lots of luck!!
xx


----------



## charliebear

MrsP said:


> charliebear said:
> 
> 
> Hi all, I'm a November mummy too!! Nice to see a thread for us!! Thanks luvbunsazzle!!
> 
> Were due Nov 4th and are on Team blue!!
> 
> Got everything sorted, apart from 'boys' clothing been waiting for my scan to check placenta to make sure babba was definitely a boy - and i can say he his!! So supposed to be sorting it now....oops!
> Everything is going well apart from tiredness (I'm shattered constantly) and not being able to move much without the little foot in my ribs stopping me!! x
> 
> So the race is on!! Which one of us will come first! We best get another text buddy as we'll be no hope to each other if both in at the same time. xxClick to expand...

I'll race, no problems!! 

Think you'll find me sitting in Dr's surgery dead on 40 weeks protesting/begging for help if this LO aint out. Prepared for full term but no stubbon LO's please!!! x


----------



## beckynbump25

hiya, im due the 25th november and getting soooo impatient.
i just want my baby now lol 
im all sorted got everythink just need a baby lol xx


----------



## Anna1982

Hiya
Im a november mummy too due 16th november, cant wait!!!


----------



## luvbunsazzle

All updated girls


----------



## MrsP

charliebear said:


> MrsP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charliebear said:
> 
> 
> Hi all, I'm a November mummy too!! Nice to see a thread for us!! Thanks luvbunsazzle!!
> 
> Were due Nov 4th and are on Team blue!!
> 
> Got everything sorted, apart from 'boys' clothing been waiting for my scan to check placenta to make sure babba was definitely a boy - and i can say he his!! So supposed to be sorting it now....oops!
> Everything is going well apart from tiredness (I'm shattered constantly) and not being able to move much without the little foot in my ribs stopping me!! x
> 
> So the race is on!! Which one of us will come first! We best get another text buddy as we'll be no hope to each other if both in at the same time. xxClick to expand...
> 
> I'll race, no problems!!
> 
> Think you'll find me sitting in Dr's surgery dead on 40 weeks protesting/begging for help if this LO aint out. Prepared for full term but no stubbon LO's please!!! xClick to expand...

:rofl::rofl: Oh really!!!

To be quite honest I am quite happy for little P to stay in as long as it takes to be cooked properly. So I count from to additional weeks after due date to avoid disppointment. x x


----------



## MrsP

I really didn't realise how many November mummies there were. How exciting!!! x x


----------



## Blob

Think i will totally be joining you guys, my baby is NEVER going to come out early or on time :(


----------



## carries

Im due on the 23rd Nov and my bump is a yellow one...time is flying!

No major pregnancy worries i am just soooooooo tired! (although feeling better after having the double bed tomyself for the last two nights :))

Nursery is being started today by the OH who is stripping wallpaper and sanding floors...im staying out of it as its his project :)

Just so you all know, I am perfectly happy for this LO to be born at 37 weeks which is the 2nd November. I have told baby so lets see if she/he were listening!


----------



## cosmotbear

wow!! I didn't realise there were so many Nov mummies!! Thanks luvbun, lovin the list!! The first seven days of Nov are very busy!! I wonder who will go first now.....


----------



## Kelliex

Hi 
I'm due 6th November with a yellow bump............. I'm soooooooooo excited :D 
x x x x x x x x x x x x


----------



## Jayne

Kazzap said:


> Oh but bubs is not allowed to come on 22 Nove coz that's my birthday and i ain't sharing it with anyone lol!

Snap! Although if my LO is still in there at the end of November, I'll be seriously worried, lol!!


----------



## bubba4

Wow lots of us in Nov I actually expect to be meeting LO at end of Nov as been overdue with all 4 of my girls. 

Although I really don't mind if this one decides to come on time or even a bit early :D


----------



## Laura.Alicia

Can you please add me to the due list...im due 21st Nov and i'm team yellow :happydance:


----------



## AC81

Just think November mummies - as of tomorrow we can say that we're due NEXT month!! How excititng. I also can't believe how many of us there are!!!


----------



## MummyJade

AC81 said:


> Just think November mummies - as of tomorrow we can say that we're due NEXT month!! How excititng. I also can't believe how many of us there are!!!

OMG! I never thought of it that way! Yay! i am so excited the rest of her stuff arrives this week and wardrobe Monday so OH better get building after work! 
as i want it up! 

xx


----------



## AC81

MummyJade said:


> AC81 said:
> 
> 
> Just think November mummies - as of tomorrow we can say that we're due NEXT month!! How excititng. I also can't believe how many of us there are!!!
> 
> OMG! I never thought of it that way! Yay! i am so excited the rest of her stuff arrives this week and wardrobe Monday so OH better get building after work!
> as i want it up!
> 
> xxClick to expand...

Yeah - get the whip cracked and put him to work!! :hug:


----------



## vicwick

I am getting soooo excited!!!!! My Mam has just been on holiday to Florida and she brought back a halloween outfit for the baby for next year :rofl: she is so funny!! She got charged $150 cos she bought tht much stuff bless her.

Can't wait for tomorrow now so i can say i'm due next month :happydance:


----------



## Becky

talk about joining the party late!! 6 pages gone and i have just found this!! 

Its all getting very exciting now!! hope everyone is doing well!! now i wonder who will be first to leave us for the land of motherhood!!

x


----------



## luvbunsazzle

Updated girls

Well i had the midwife this morning, i currently have slightly high blood pressure, and have been refferred back to my consultant, have an appt booked with him for 2morro morning, im not impressed because the last time i saw him, he really upset me, and i came out crying and not wanting the baby anymore.
She has also refferred me to see an anethetist because of my BMI, she is the only one who seems worried about this, maybe because she is a skinny minny GRRRRR


----------



## jenjen

I'm gatecrashing cus my due date's October 26th BUT by my dates (from LMP and all that) I'm due on November 4th, my dates were put forward at the 12 week scan cus bubs was measuring big (pfft...what do they know? I know when I conceived!). So I may well be joining you November mummies! Plus, DS was 3 days late so I'm really not holding my breath for an October baby even if the scan dates were correct! Good luck all November mummies, not long to go now!!! xxx


----------



## Becky

luvbunsazzle said:


> Updated girls
> 
> Well i had the midwife this morning, i currently have slightly high blood pressure, and have been refferred back to my consultant, have an appt booked with him for 2morro morning, im not impressed because the last time i saw him, he really upset me, and i came out crying and not wanting the baby anymore.
> She has also refferred me to see an anethetist because of my BMI, she is the only one who seems worried about this, maybe because she is a skinny minny GRRRRR

Aww hun i hope you have a better experience with him tomorrow and all goes well!! 

x


----------



## luvbunsazzle

jenjen said:


> I'm gatecrashing cus my due date's October 26th BUT by my dates (from LMP and all that) I'm due on November 4th, my dates were put forward at the 12 week scan cus bubs was measuring big (pfft...what do they know? I know when I conceived!). So I may well be joining you November mummies! Plus, DS was 3 days late so I'm really not holding my breath for an October baby even if the scan dates were correct! Good luck all November mummies, not long to go now!!! xxx

Added to our list hun, just incase :D


----------



## luvbunsazzle

Becky said:


> talk about joining the party late!! 6 pages gone and i have just found this!!
> 
> Its all getting very exciting now!! hope everyone is doing well!! now i wonder who will be first to leave us for the land of motherhood!!
> 
> x

Are you due the 15th with a blue bump? Hope your ok xx


----------



## Becky

luvbunsazzle said:


> Becky said:
> 
> 
> talk about joining the party late!! 6 pages gone and i have just found this!!
> 
> Its all getting very exciting now!! hope everyone is doing well!! now i wonder who will be first to leave us for the land of motherhood!!
> 
> x
> 
> Are you due the 15th with a blue bump? Hope your ok xxClick to expand...

I am indeed :D

x


----------



## luvbunsazzle

All added hun


----------



## Becky

thanks!! jus had a look at the list and there are alot of yellow bumps due!!

x


----------



## MummyJade

Becky said:


> thanks!! jus had a look at the list and there are alot of yellow bumps due!!
> 
> x

I know i thought that! people with good will power! 
i couldnt do it i caved right in! x


----------



## Becky

MummyJade said:


> Becky said:
> 
> 
> thanks!! jus had a look at the list and there are alot of yellow bumps due!!
> 
> x
> 
> I know i thought that! people with good will power!
> i couldnt do it i caved right in! xClick to expand...

snap!! I dont know how they do it!!

I guess it must be exciting not knowing though!!

x


----------



## luvbunsazzle

LOL, it's kind of exciting, but also frustrating, it was more of my OH not wanting to know, i did in a way, but now i am kinda glad we didnt find out


----------



## bubba4

luvbunsazzle I hope your app goes well. :hug:

You are doing a great job by the way. Gonna be a baby boom in Nov :happydance:


----------



## brownhairedmom

I'm due either Nov 21st, Nov 23rd, or Nov 28th. I'm going with Nov 21st cause it makes me feel better :rofl:

Pink bump over here!

I'm at the point now that I'm getting very impatient and uncomfortable and just want her out!


----------



## Becky

rae why have you got so many dates!! how do they know when to induce you if you go over!?!

x


----------



## luvbunsazzle

Added you to the list Rae with the 21st, if you need it changing just let me know.
I know the feeling about being uncomfortable


----------



## brownhairedmom

Becky said:


> rae why have you got so many dates!! how do they know when to induce you if you go over!?!
> 
> x

Ugh I don't know, I'm on like my 6th due date since I found out I was pregnant, nobody can make up their mind! One ultrasound says the 21st, another says the 23rd(which is what my fam doctor is going by), my period says Dec 5th and then my obgyn just picked a date somewhere in the middle randomly and says the 28th :dohh:

Oh don't worry, this baby is coming out before December hits if its the last thing I do.


----------



## Becky

Ive had 2 dates the 15th November and the 19th November im going for the 15th!! 

I feel lucky compared to you im not that uncomfortable, i mean obviously its not great havent this HUGE growth but it sounds like your really suffering hun!!

x


----------



## carries

Wow there are more yellow bumps than blue or pink! I didnt realise so many of us were waiting to find out!


----------



## MummyJade

I got even 2 dates as well 24th Oct then at scan she was only measuring 18 weeks 2 days so i got put to the 3rd Nov... So hopefully somewhere between but would be nice if she came Nov or i will have to leave the November Mummies! xx


----------



## cosmotbear

luvbunsazzle said:


> Updated girls
> 
> Well i had the midwife this morning, i currently have slightly high blood pressure, and have been refferred back to my consultant, have an appt booked with him for 2morro morning, im not impressed because the last time i saw him, he really upset me, and i came out crying and not wanting the baby anymore.
> She has also refferred me to see an anethetist because of my BMI, she is the only one who seems worried about this, maybe because she is a skinny minny GRRRRR

he better be nicer to you this time otherwise about 100 screaming pregnant women might just pay him a 'visit' !! As for the BMI, do these people not know the value of curves??? SOD EM!!


----------



## luvbunsazzle

cosmotbear said:


> he better be nicer to you this time otherwise about 100 screaming pregnant women might just pay him a 'visit' !! As for the BMI, do these people not know the value of curves??? SOD EM!!


LOL thanks hun, i shall keep you posted tomorrow!!! Might have to hold you to the screaming pregnant women!!


----------



## Jem

Good luck Luvbunsazzle xxx

Wow can't believe how many of us are November mummies!!!! x


----------



## XKatX

Oh my goodness, how long is that list!!!!! Finally I'm the first in something:rofl: It had better stay that way though - or there'll be trouble!!!


----------



## XKatX

Could you add GemGem please? She's not able to be on line since she went on mat leave, but she is due 18th November, with a pink bump!!!


----------



## luvbunsazzle

All updated hun


----------



## luvbunsazzle

XKatX said:


> Oh my goodness, how long is that list!!!!! Finally I'm the first in something:rofl: It had better stay that way though - or there'll be trouble!!!

LOL your the one and only at the moment hun!!! Ooooo is any1 gona pop on the 1st!! Exciting!!!


----------



## charliebear

Good luck for tomorrow luvbunsazzle. 

Wow, there is loads of November mummy's!! x


----------



## MummyJade

good luck for tomorrow luvbunsazzle, remember to keep us up dated 
xx


----------



## beckynbump25

Bloody Hell theres a whole bunch of us didnt think there was tht many due in november:S 
Not long now ladies!! x


----------



## C_erra

Hi

Another November mummy
My boy is due on the 25th

Can't believe I'll finally have my wee boy next month!!
Can't wait, not long now!


----------



## heather118

Hi, im due 2nd Nov with a little girl.
Cant wait now, its getting close.


----------



## ANGYPANGY

i am due nov 29th but have a planned c-section for the 19th with a pink bump


----------



## luvbunsazzle

All updated girls


----------



## luvbunsazzle

Well had the dreaded consultant today and actually it went really well, i was seen by a different guy, and he was lovely. So it definatly made me feel more relaxed and more at ease.

My blood pressure, well the assessment nurse said was high again, then when he came in he said it was fine, so im not to worried about it. Yesterday it was 130/88 and today it was 150/80 so whatever that means i have no idea!!
I now have a trace of protein in my urine so thats being sent off for tests, funny how the only other time i had protein in my urine was again when i went to the consultant the last time!!
He also weighed me, in my 33 weeks of pregnancy i have put on 0.9kg he said he was really pleased!!!!
I have to go back in 4 weeks so hoping it's him i see again, he also wants me to see midwife again next week, i was due to see her in 2 weeks but he would prefer i see her again next week so my appt's i have now are midwife on the 7th at 11:45 followed by parentcraft classes at 7pm, then midwife again on the 14th at 9:30am followed by parentcraft classes at 7pm, then consultant on 29th at 10:05am so busy little beaver!!!

Hoping all your pregnancy's are going well girls


----------



## bubba4

Glad it went better this time wow lots of running around for you :D glad they are keeping a close eye on you. xx


----------



## MummyJade

Glad all went well for you luvbunsazzle. My god you are busy. I have a few busy days coming up i got eye test 2day and getting rest of baby's clothes :) not that she needs anymore! pushchair is coming tomorrow or friday so no doubt i will be trying to put that together! plus i got work men in doing the shed door and front door..... Tea breaks very 5 mins! next week wardrobe arrives monday so OH gets busy! Then i got hair appointment wednesday thank god! Hospital tour thursday :) and midwife friday! then i have nothing! but at least its a week closer to Nov! Which is next month! xxx


----------



## pink_musician

Im due on the 14th i cant wait ive almost got everything sorted just incase baby puts in an early appearance hehe. Mines a very active yellow bump - causing me discomfort at night hehe!!! xx


----------



## luvbunsazzle

Updated pink_muscian
God you have a busy few days coming up also mummyjade.
Right im off to go shopping, talk to you all soon.


----------



## Becky

wahooo were all officially due next month now :D

x


----------



## vicwick

OMg soooo excited!!!! even tho i'm teh end of next month it makes it seem so close!! :happydance:


----------



## luvbunsazzle

Cant believe it, 1 month to go girls!!! then it's officially our month!! Get in there!!! :D


----------



## Laura.Alicia

Ive only got 7 weeks on friday left to go! can't bloody believe it! thats if i dont go overdue then i might be gatecrashing the december mums thread! :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Jem

OMG you're right, we're due next month! x


----------



## MrsP

It sounds strange doesnt it, saying due next month. Still not quite sunk in yet x x


----------



## luvbunsazzle

Has everyone in November got a text buddy, need to make sure we keep all updated, dont want anyone missing!!!


----------



## cosmotbear

Did someone say...NEXT MONTH??? GULP!!! 
I'm off to a weddding next weekend so better have labour bag finished and car seat fitted just in case......EEEEEEEEEK. Its wishful thinking but if I don't bring everything then I'll definitely go into labour.... (humm!) 
Am lovin the mini and mickey mouse on Nov List - can we add a bit more crap to that please luvbun?? Perhaps some babies crawling along the bottom? (tee hee) Staring at the list it makes me wonder...WHO WILL BE FIRST?? Lets highlight them off as they go for inspiration!


----------



## Eoz

Becky said:


> MummyJade said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Becky said:
> 
> 
> thanks!! jus had a look at the list and there are alot of yellow bumps due!!
> 
> x
> 
> I know i thought that! people with good will power!
> i couldnt do it i caved right in! xClick to expand...
> 
> snap!! I dont know how they do it!!
> 
> I guess it must be exciting not knowing though!!
> 
> xClick to expand...

It is but chosing the name has been a right git!I think i should have found out sex.But yes the guessing thing is fun and i cant wait to go shopping when he she is here.put some clothes to match the character.And its funny watching people rub my bump and saying hmmmmm its a girl/boy.Bugger i should have a bet in shouldnt i?
Hello to all november mummies by hte way.
I'm techanically due next week ha ha!but got put back to november so I may beat all of you!


----------



## Eoz

:rofl


luvbunsazzle said:


> Has everyone in November got a text buddy, need to make sure we keep all updated, dont want anyone missing!!!

I haven't!!

And as for so many of us due to pop.What were all doing 9mths ago??? September is usually a baby boom not Nov?
ooooo it was valentines day.You dirty sods!!:rofl:


----------



## cosmotbear

4thbump said:


> :rofl
> 
> 
> luvbunsazzle said:
> 
> 
> Has everyone in November got a text buddy, need to make sure we keep all updated, dont want anyone missing!!!
> 
> I haven't!!
> 
> And as for so many of us due to pop.What were all doing 9mths ago??? September is usually a baby boom not Nov?
> ooooo it was valentines day.You dirty sods!!:rofl:Click to expand...

LOL!!:rofl::rofl::rofl: Yes...it was indeed Valentines day, we are all very saucy ladies in November. Too much frilly underwear and sparkling wine! :rofl:


----------



## charliebear

:rofl: Yes, I thought looking at the list that there were some very 'active' people in Feburary!! x


----------



## bubba4

I haven't got a text buddy then again I never have credit lol...

Feb was a busy month :D


----------



## luvbunsazzle

Well girls we need a way to know your popping those LO's out!!! Maybe we should compile a text buddy list aswel, so we all know who to contact if one of us goes AWOL


----------



## MrsP

luvbunsazzle said:


> Has everyone in November got a text buddy, need to make sure we keep all updated, dont want anyone missing!!!

Well Charliebear and I have each other, the only problem is we are due on the same day.

x x


----------



## MrsP

cosmotbear said:


> 4thbump said:
> 
> 
> :rofl
> 
> 
> luvbunsazzle said:
> 
> 
> Has everyone in November got a text buddy, need to make sure we keep all updated, dont want anyone missing!!!
> 
> I haven't!!
> 
> And as for so many of us due to pop.What were all doing 9mths ago??? September is usually a baby boom not Nov?
> ooooo it was valentines day.You dirty sods!!:rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> LOL!!:rofl::rofl::rofl: Yes...it was indeed Valentines day, we are all very saucy ladies in November. Too much frilly underwear and sparkling wine! :rofl:Click to expand...


I definately conceived Valentines day and after a pink bottle of champagne too!


----------



## bubba4

Great idea bout list.... Can I be the 1st to plead for a friend :D


----------



## MrsP

bubba4 said:


> Great idea bout list.... Can I be the 1st to plead for a friend :D

I'll be your friend :hugs:


----------



## luvbunsazzle

cosmotbear said:


> Did someone say...NEXT MONTH??? GULP!!!
> I'm off to a weddding next weekend so better have labour bag finished and car seat fitted just in case......EEEEEEEEEK. Its wishful thinking but if I don't bring everything then I'll definitely go into labour.... (humm!)
> Am lovin the mini and mickey mouse on Nov List - can we add a bit more crap to that please luvbun?? Perhaps some babies crawling along the bottom? (tee hee) Staring at the list it makes me wonder...WHO WILL BE FIRST?? Lets highlight them off as they go for inspiration!

Added a few babies to the bottom, but will funky it out more abit later, when i can find some different animatations!!!


----------



## luvbunsazzle

bubba4 said:


> Great idea bout list.... Can I be the 1st to plead for a friend :D

Who wants to compile a list then, i dont mind doing it, but anyone else want to do it is more than welcome!!!


----------



## bubba4

MrsP said:


> bubba4 said:
> 
> 
> Great idea bout list.... Can I be the 1st to plead for a friend :D
> 
> I'll be your friend :hugs:Click to expand...

OOOhhhhhh I have a friend now >>>>>>>>>runs off to pm mob number :happydance::happydance::happydance: Live close too WOW :happydance:


----------



## Eoz

Hello i dont smell some one please be nice to me!I need a buddy and i'll happily be a buddy for someone.I'm always on msn so it'd be cool if someone had that 2!And loving the pink champagne thing! Sorry I cant say what did it for me as OH was away that week.Ummmmm?? anyone see what i mean about my dates now he he


----------



## bubba4

:happydance:


4thbump said:


> Hello i dont smell some one please be nice to me!I need a buddy and i'll happily be a buddy for someone.I'm always on msn so it'd be cool if someone had that 2!And loving the pink champagne thing! Sorry I cant say what did it for me as OH was away that week.Ummmmm?? anyone see what i mean about my dates now he he

I will be your text buddy


----------



## Eoz

Yay I got a text buddy.Cheers hunny.We got a list going?


----------



## luvbunsazzle

Morning girls
How are we all this morning? I currently have a work man doing lots of repairs in the house, ready for Grapes arrival, another day closer girls!!! WHOOP
Didnt sleep well last night, my OH bless him has spent the last 2 nights on the floor in the living room, i really need to sort a bed out for the spare room!!! Got lots of work to do in Grapes room, since my birthday everything i was given for that and the baby shower has just been put in there, so it looks such a mess, then im going shopping on Saturday for the rest of everything!!! Excitment!! :D


----------



## Eoz

Hi hun.Glad it's not just me not sleeping.Soz.I thought I was going loopy.I'm so knackered it's unreal.My poor OH and my little girl get disturbed as I'm up & down all the time.I feel funny today low backache and very damp down there.Oh well housework calls then I can park my bum and have a good catch up on here.All the best with the repairs,remember lots of builders tea to keep him sweet!


----------



## Jem

Morning! Not feeling great today, we all have a sore throat and bunged up noses this morning in our house so feeling poo! You seem very bright today Sarah! Pass some onto me please!!!! x


----------



## MrsP

luvbunsazzle said:


> Morning girls
> How are we all this morning? I currently have a work man doing lots of repairs in the house, ready for Grapes arrival, another day closer girls!!! WHOOP
> Didnt sleep well last night, my OH bless him has spent the last 2 nights on the floor in the living room, i really need to sort a bed out for the spare room!!! Got lots of work to do in Grapes room, since my birthday everything i was given for that and the baby shower has just been put in there, so it looks such a mess, then im going shopping on Saturday for the rest of everything!!! Excitment!! :D

Good morning.

You're a very busy bunny these next few weeks then.

You and me both on the sleep thing, I have no trouble getting to sleep it's just managing to stay asleep. Also have a wonderful cold that my DH decided he would give me.

I'm not the only one applying finishing touches to LO's room then. I'm not normally so unorganised, but things seem to have taken a go slow in there. Have you much stuff still to get? x x x


----------



## Jem

Morning 4thbump and mrs P! x


----------



## luvbunsazzle

Jem i hear you about the bunged up noses etc. Mine started Thurs 18th with my ear infections and has now took the whole hog of going into a full blown cold, now OH has it bless him, and men and colds dont go, he has the man flu, and made me spend £20 on medicines for him yesterday!! Bless him!!

Got to be all bright and cheery girls, just think this time next month, we might be pushing our LO's out :D


----------



## Jem

Lol at man flu!!!! I know what you mean! My OH is the most poorly out of all of us naturally! I've got to buy him Lemsips etc today. Men lol!!!! Will try and stay bright though xxx


----------



## MrsP

morning lovely!! I have a cold too. You taking much for yours? x


----------



## Jem

Nothing, not sure what to take tbh!!!! What are you taking? x


----------



## luvbunsazzle

Im the same, he has masses of medicines, i have paracetamol!!! LOL


----------



## Jem

Lol! men!!!! x


----------



## MrsP

Paracetamol and thats it, tbh don't think there is much else we can told for a cold pregnant or other wise. 

I haven't had the sore throat though so that' something to be thankful for.


----------



## MummyJade

luvbunsazzle said:


> Has everyone in November got a text buddy, need to make sure we keep all updated, dont want anyone missing!!!

I dont have a text buddy:( but i dont have a phone at the moment not till another 2-3 weeks 

xx


----------



## Fern.x

Im due on the 18th of november with a little boy:D! Hope to go ealrly my legs are killing me! I dont have a txt buddy neither :( xx


----------



## luvbunsazzle

Ive added you to the list Fern


----------



## vicwick

I don't have a text buddy :cry:


----------



## luvbunsazzle

Fern and Vicwick did you want to text up together?

Added text buddies to the first page, go have a look, let me know if yours is wrong, or i need to add to it


----------



## AC81

What's up november mums - we all seem to be sick!! I've been off work since Tuesday with stomach bug. Dr said yesterday he was worried I might have picked up listeria, but as I'm near the end it's not such a worry - but he did add it's most likely just a touch of gastrointestinal flu. He then went on to say that if the diarrhea did set off labour, it's ok because I'm almost full term - ummm.... I'm not ready yet - no baby til November thank you!! You stay put LO - that's an order from your mumma.

But yes, we all need to rest up because we'll need all our strength soon! 

Hope you all feel better soon xxx


----------



## AC81

Wow - I just checked out the first page! How many November babies are there!! 

We were busy in Feb weren't we... must have been a crap month for telly!


----------



## cosmotbear

wow! Some of yo ladies were on here early today!! Sorry to hear your ill Sarah and Jem. Maybe you need a good head steam?! Those funny little 'breathe right' strips are good for blocked noses when you can't take anything to clear them. I think my filling is crumbling OR I have a cavity...youwch, It kills when I drink hot or cold things. Dentist on Tuesday, oh joy!! And its in bloody central london so I'm wondering whether at this stage its a good idea to brave the tube on my own or pay precious ££ and get cabs. Bugger!


----------



## luvbunsazzle

Ha ha, Feb was the month of baby making this year!! LOL, we have lots of us, plus im sure we have some lurking and not coming out to play!!


----------



## MrsP

AC81 said:


> Wow - I just checked out the first page! How many November babies are there!!
> 
> We were busy in Feb weren't we... must have been a crap month for telly!

Valentines day!! That's the answer! x x


----------



## luvbunsazzle

cosmotbear said:


> wow! Some of yo ladies were on here early today!! Sorry to hear your ill Sarah and Jem. Maybe you need a good head steam?! Those funny little 'breathe right' strips are good for blocked noses when you can't take anything to clear them. I think my filling is crumbling OR I have a cavity...youwch, It kills when I drink hot or cold things. Dentist on Tuesday, oh joy!! And its in bloody central london so I'm wondering whether at this stage its a good idea to brave the tube on my own or pay precious ££ and get cabs. Bugger!

I think i'll stick with the cold hun!!! Must be so painful, i hate teeth and all problems associated with them!!! GRRR DENTIST = SCARY!!


----------



## MrsP

cosmotbear said:


> wow! Some of yo ladies were on here early today!! Sorry to hear your ill Sarah and Jem. Maybe you need a good head steam?! Those funny little 'breathe right' strips are good for blocked noses when you can't take anything to clear them. I think my filling is crumbling OR I have a cavity...youwch, It kills when I drink hot or cold things. Dentist on Tuesday, oh joy!! And its in bloody central london so I'm wondering whether at this stage its a good idea to brave the tube on my own or pay precious ££ and get cabs. Bugger!

Sorry to hear you're having jip with your tooth. You're brave venturing out on the trains. It's bad enough when you're not pregnant.

Just leave your self plenty of time to get there so you can do it at your own pace and not rushing around. x x


----------



## cosmotbear

luvbunsazzle said:


> cosmotbear said:
> 
> 
> wow! Some of yo ladies were on here early today!! Sorry to hear your ill Sarah and Jem. Maybe you need a good head steam?! Those funny little 'breathe right' strips are good for blocked noses when you can't take anything to clear them. I think my filling is crumbling OR I have a cavity...youwch, It kills when I drink hot or cold things. Dentist on Tuesday, oh joy!! And its in bloody central london so I'm wondering whether at this stage its a good idea to brave the tube on my own or pay precious ££ and get cabs. Bugger!
> 
> I think i'll stick with the cold hun!!! Must be so painful, i hate teeth and all problems associated with them!!! GRRR DENTIST = SCARY!!Click to expand...

:cry::cry: Its a great dentist luckily...but hes a crazy American who is obsessed with teeth. And a very cruel South African hygenist who castagates me off for not flossing twice a day. (like any normal human can be bothered to do this??) :rofl:


----------



## sam#3

Hi all nov mums!

Were expecting our 3rd on Nov 2nd, a little boy.

Im finding this part of the pregnancy really hard, tired all the time but knackering myself with over the top nesting!!
Is anyone else having a lot of pain 'low down'?? I seem to be aching loads and having tons of BH too.... still, NOT LONG NOW!!

:hug:


----------



## vicwick

luvbunsazzle said:


> Fern and Vicwick did you want to text up together?
> 
> Added text buddies to the first page, go have a look, let me know if yours is wrong, or i need to add to it

yeah that would be good!! Fern let me know if you wanna buddy up


----------



## cosmotbear

https://img137.imageshack.us/img137/8675/6e791cd1784f72ec8da3350hi2.gif I LOVE THE NOVEMBER PAGE! YOU CAN NEVER HAVE TOO MUCH CRAP!https://img75.imageshack.us/img75/9160/6e791cd17bf32e391695b8czl3.gif

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Eoz

MrsP said:


> AC81 said:
> 
> 
> Wow - I just checked out the first page! How many November babies are there!!
> 
> We were busy in Feb weren't we... must have been a crap month for telly!
> 
> Valentines day!! That's the answer! x xClick to expand...


And pink champagne apperently!!


----------



## Eoz

vicwick said:


> I don't have a text buddy :cry:

Hey i'll step in for you.I can manage 2 of you's xxxxx PM me xx


----------



## luvbunsazzle

cosmotbear said:


> https://img137.imageshack.us/img137/8675/6e791cd1784f72ec8da3350hi2.gif I LOVE THE NOVEMBER PAGE! YOU CAN NEVER HAVE TOO MUCH CRAP!https://img75.imageshack.us/img75/9160/6e791cd17bf32e391695b8czl3.gif
> 
> :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

HA HA :rofl:
I love it!!! Ta muchly hun!!!


----------



## MrsP

4thbump said:


> MrsP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AC81 said:
> 
> 
> Wow - I just checked out the first page! How many November babies are there!!
> 
> We were busy in Feb weren't we... must have been a crap month for telly!
> 
> Valentines day!! That's the answer! x xClick to expand...
> 
> 
> And pink champagne apperently!!Click to expand...

This is very true. Well it did the trick for me! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## SalJay

Hi again, I don't have a text buddy yet - could I join your list pls luvbunsazzle???? xx


----------



## charliebear

Wow, this thread just keeps on growing......rapidly!!! x


----------



## beckynbump25

Gosh that list grew FAST!!! 
and woohoo some one due the same date as me C_erra
how is every one felling? were all gunna be mommys next month although it still seems forever away!! lol x


----------



## bubba4

Wow how that list has grown love the text buddy bit :happydance: Well who will be 1st I wonder :baby: ????


----------



## bambino

hey guys,
Im team yellow but convinced im having a girl :) but happy either way.
im due 6th Nov. Still working full time but am starting my maternity leave on 23rd of Oct. Can't wait. Nesting instinct has established itself and i don't seem to be able to rest until i have disinfected the sinks and bath every evening. As well as the normal cleaning, i seem to be obsessed with the smell of disinfectant. I find myself having to go to the cupboard and having a sniff of the bottle to satisfy my weird attraction to it! Apart from that, im a bit tired with some minor back ache. Looking forward to finishing work and having a little time( if all goes to plan) to myself before baby arrives. Hope all is well with you ladies and that you are as excited as me to meet you little buddy!


----------



## luvbunsazzle

Added you to the list bambino


----------



## luvbunsazzle

Well the workmen did all the work yesterday, and for every cuppa i made them, i also made 1 for me, so regretted it imensly last night when i could not sit down for the love of needing a wee!!

I began trying to sort out everything in the nursery yesterday, i seem to have so much stuff, mainly from my baby shower, im going to add some photo's of all the different stuff i got!, ha ha!! Who volunteers to come over and help me sort it out?

Well today i have no plans, need t do housework, but at the moment, im all over aching, and can't be bothered!!


----------



## luvbunsazzle

https://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a146/luvbun/new077.jpg
https://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a146/luvbun/new080.jpg
https://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a146/luvbun/new083.jpg
https://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a146/luvbun/new114.jpg
https://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a146/luvbun/new115.jpg
https://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a146/luvbun/new116.jpg
https://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a146/luvbun/new118.jpg


----------



## luvbunsazzle

https://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a146/luvbun/t169.gif Happy Birthday bubba4 https://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a146/luvbun/2699bf8b.gif


----------



## Jem

Morning!!! How are we all November Mummies? My cold has got worse and my throat is killing me! The OH is on Lemsips constantly and I had to laugh when Faith asked him what was wrong and he replied "man flu"! At least he admits it!!!!! Anyway have done some cleaning this morning while Faith's at nursery but still need to dust but just wanted to catch up on here before I carry on!!! x


----------



## Jem

Wow you have loads of stuff Sarah!!!!!!!!!!!!! x


----------



## luvbunsazzle

Jem said:


> Morning!!! How are we all November Mummies? My cold has got worse and my throat is killing me! The OH is on Lemsips constantly and I had to laugh when Faith asked him what was wrong and he replied "man flu"! At least he admits it!!!!! Anyway have done some cleaning this morning while Faith's at nursery but still need to dust but just wanted to catch up on here before I carry on!!! x

It's good that he can admit to the fact he has man flu, Mark just thinks he is dying of flu, and is popping pills and medicine like there is no tomorrow! GRRRR

I know the feeling about house work, i have a fair bit to be doing but can't find the energy


----------



## Jem

I know I really laughed when he said it and he even said that men do pile it on more when they'll ill cos they're crap at being ill! At least he's honest about it! We should really get motivated with this housework Sarah come on!!! x


----------



## bubba4

Thanks Luvbunsazzle.... Wow how much stuff !!!!!! least your more organised than me :D


----------



## luvbunsazzle

Can i do the housework in my jim jams as im still not changed or do i have to motivate myself to get changed aswel!!!


----------



## Jem

Do your housework in your jim jams!!! I'm dressed but only cos I had to take Faith to nursery! x


----------



## jobee2222

i'm due 2nd, with a baby girl. Every is cool at the moment 2/5th engaged. Everything is ready, so i'm ready when lil one is.


----------



## Eoz

morning all xx Happy birthday Bubba4.I hope im right!!


----------



## luvbunsazzle

ok well i did my :laundry: and my :dishes: so i hope your happy Jem :rofl:

Im having a take away :pizza: for my dinner, yummy!!!

My back is killing me today though, grrr, any remedies girls?


----------



## MummyJade

Been busy luvbunsazzle! Back pain tell me about it! I just tend to have a hot bath with relaxing bubble bath... just to ease it off abit. Also me and SalJay are guna be text buddies once i get a fone sorted... xxx


----------



## luvbunsazzle

All added to the main page hun.
Indeed a little busy beaver!! LOL :D Hows your day been?


----------



## MummyJade

Well i am very proud of myself :D i finally packed my hospital bag! 
still gotta put a few bits in last minute like my clothes to come home in and wash bag!
It was weird packing baby's clothes in i was thinking aww someones going to be in them soon! :cloud9: I was nearly crying! Then i had a cuppa with some cookies! 

xx


----------



## ryder

Well my epsom salt baths used to work. But now they dont do a hell of alot and I can barely get in and out of my tub :(

Dont know what to suggest luvbun lol!! But the baths really did feel better until this week... So maybe give it a try?


----------



## Eoz

I tried a heat pack and that was good but my back is so bad I have to take codiene x


----------



## Jem

luvbunsazzle said:


> ok well i did my :laundry: and my :dishes: so i hope your happy Jem :rofl:
> 
> Im having a take away :pizza: for my dinner, yummy!!!
> 
> My back is killing me today though, grrr, any remedies girls?

Glad you did your chores!!! Slave worker that I am!:rofl:

I did the dusting and cleaned the kitchen and swept and mopped the kitchen and hall floor! Then touched up the nursery ceiling as my dad missed a few bits when painting. I know I shouldn't have but I know the OH won't do it and I'm desperate to get it all finished now. OH thinks I'm way OTT cos I want the nursery finished!

Hope your backs ok Sarah xxx


----------



## beckynbump25

omg im crappping my self just thought in 53days im gunna be giving birth 
when i think about it im quiet scared but i cant wait!!!!!!!!!! lol x


----------



## XKatX

Happy Friday November Mummies!!! How are you all holding up and what are you all up to tonight??
I'm about to order a huge dominoes pizza, then chill with some old episodes of Heroes. Need to catch up before we can watch this series!!


----------



## luvbunsazzle

I feel you Kat, im also about to order our huge pizza, yummy!! :D 

God Jem you have put my measly 2 chores to shame, ha ha!!! 

Thanks girls for the advice, im planning on eating lots of pizza, getting OH to plop me in a nice bath, and then give me a loving massage :)


----------



## charliebear

Hello all November Mummy's. 

Bought LO a lovely little outfit today, so so cute!! 
Been shopping all day as OH wanting to buy me B'day gift for Sunday, think I'm going to have to slow down abit, I'm shattered!!

Just going to chill with laptop whilst tring to decide what to have for tea...?

Luvbunsazzle, a nice bath as said and a hot water bottle for your back (non pregnant ladies option also includes bottle of wine, but we'll have to wait a little while longer!) x


----------



## Eoz

Aww a galss of red wont hurt will it pleeeaaassseee??


----------



## charliebear

I fancy a glass of rose!!


----------



## Kazzap

hello November mummies.

I don't have a text buddy - are there any November mums in Canada?


----------



## SpecialGift89

Hello ladies, I'm a very late November mummy due with my boy on November 30th. I've been suffering soooooo badly with heartburn the last few months. I'm looking forward to seeing the back of that. I hope your all well, theres sooooo many of you I feel behind with this thread. x


----------



## ryder

Kazzap said:


> hello November mummies.
> 
> I don't have a text buddy - are there any November mums in Canada?

I am in Ont and due the end of Oct/nov... I dont have one either.


----------



## luvbunsazzle

Evening to all, how's this fine Saturday been treating you? Anything anyone needs to report? LOL

Well i have spent the day shopping, Grape has been spoilt lots and lots LOL, we brought a clock, scan picture holder, rocker, cot tidy, the complete cot bedding set, a bath set, roller blinds for the car, a rug laundry basket!!! ha ha, and tomorrow im off to buy more stuff!! :D


----------



## charliebear

Ooh, sounds like you've been busy luvbunsazzle. 

Today weve been to the beach with the dog, walked bout 3 mile! Planning a lazy night in. I'm shattered!! :sleep:


----------



## luvbunsazzle

Oooo love the beach, i know i plan on having a nice soak in the bath, followed by snuggling up in the duvets watching x factor and then maybe a film.


----------



## charliebear

It was wet but lovely. 
A nice bath and some tea and tv for me. Early night as were up early tomorrow - going to a huge market = baby shopping!! x


----------



## Eoz

I spent most of it in the delivery unit!!!!Started to loose blobs of blood and have had really bad lower back ache.I was admitted but i felt it was pointless as they did'nt do much last time so I discharged myself.I think it's my show and that I am right with my dates and labour is imminenet (I hope) Got midwife wednesday but if it gets worse I will go back to hospital.hope you all had a peaceful day xx


----------



## bubba4

4thbump said:


> I spent most of it in the delivery unit!!!!Started to loose blobs of blood and have had really bad lower back ache.I was admitted but i felt it was pointless as they did'nt do much last time so I discharged myself.I think it's my show and that I am right with my dates and labour is imminenet (I hope) Got midwife wednesday but if it gets worse I will go back to hospital.hope you all had a peaceful day xx

Hope you feeling ok hunnie :hug: xxxx


----------



## Eoz

Awww ta babe.I would have text but i wanted tosee how things went.I'm ok for now.Keep getting sharp pains but nothing major.Hope you ok 2 xxx


----------



## Jem

Hope you're ok hun x


----------



## luvbunsazzle

4thbump said:


> I spent most of it in the delivery unit!!!!Started to loose blobs of blood and have had really bad lower back ache.I was admitted but i felt it was pointless as they did'nt do much last time so I discharged myself.I think it's my show and that I am right with my dates and labour is imminenet (I hope) Got midwife wednesday but if it gets worse I will go back to hospital.hope you all had a peaceful day xx

Just you look after you and bump missy!!! No going into labour early either, Kat wont be happy, nor will us fellow November mummies!!! Hope your ok
:hug:


----------



## Alyandherbump

I'm a novemerb mummy too :) I've been sitting at home all by myself this evening, after spending the day with OH family with all his aunites and people touching my bump and going on and on about how soon the baby will be here...really got on my nerves, lol. Watched x-factor and now im just in a bad mood because im really uncomfortable and i dont see how im going to last another 6 weeks like this!!!!


----------



## fein&waiting

hey only just saw this thread for some reason! i'm also a november bump, due the 28th and it's a blue one! starting to get tired now and still a while to go but at least i'm past the 30 week stage. Can't believe it's got to this stage now when it's been feeling so long.


----------



## ryder

4thbump said:


> I spent most of it in the delivery unit!!!!Started to loose blobs of blood and have had really bad lower back ache.I was admitted but i felt it was pointless as they did'nt do much last time so I discharged myself.I think it's my show and that I am right with my dates and labour is imminenet (I hope) Got midwife wednesday but if it gets worse I will go back to hospital.hope you all had a peaceful day xx

Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## brownhairedmom

I'm doing crap all tonight. My parents are lifting all the furniture out to switch me into their bedroom and setting up the crib...which should have been done 2 months ago when the room was painted :(

So just sitting watching Sisterhood of the Travelling Pants with my sister at the moment


----------



## luvbunsazzle

Morning ladies, well i had the worse night sleep yet again, it's doing my head in GRRRR
Offf to gates garden centre today, i dont even have a garden but i love it there so much.
Ooooo sounds good Rae bet you cant wait to have some more space for you and Kennedy Noelle


----------



## Jayne

luvbunsazzle said:


> Morning ladies, well i had the worse night sleep yet again, it's doing my head in GRRRR

You and me both hun. I didn't get to sleep till 5am even though I went to bed at 11pm, bloody acid reflux, grrr!!!!!!!! 

I'm feeling really sorry for myself today, I just want November to hurry up and get here already!


----------



## Eoz

luvbunsazzle said:


> 4thbump said:
> 
> 
> I spent most of it in the delivery unit!!!!Started to loose blobs of blood and have had really bad lower back ache.I was admitted but i felt it was pointless as they did'nt do much last time so I discharged myself.I think it's my show and that I am right with my dates and labour is imminenet (I hope) Got midwife wednesday but if it gets worse I will go back to hospital.hope you all had a peaceful day xx
> 
> Just you look after you and bump missy!!! No going into labour early either, Kat wont be happy, nor will us fellow November mummies!!! Hope your ok
> :hug:Click to expand...

Ha ha ok hun,I'll keep my legs crossed a bit longer! xx


----------



## bubba4

Well morning, done some tyding washing and am just listening to a bit opf music. Spent yesterday sorting baby stuff again, I keep packing and unpacking my hospital bags. My mum-in-law gave me a huge box baby bits from nappies to clothes, was a nice suprise. :D So spent ages going through it all.

Not going anywhere today as it's peeing down outside. Got ironing to do and also a bit of sorting in the house, althouh will see how I feel.

Hope those ladies who had a crap nihts sleep feel better later :D xx


----------



## MummyJade

Jayne said:


> luvbunsazzle said:
> 
> 
> Morning ladies, well i had the worse night sleep yet again, it's doing my head in GRRRR
> 
> You and me both hun. I didn't get to sleep till 5am even though I went to bed at 11pm, bloody acid reflux, grrr!!!!!!!!
> 
> I'm feeling really sorry for myself today, I just want November to hurry up and get here already!Click to expand...

Makes 3 of us! I am relaxing today, 1st day since being pregnant i have felt rough! so i am feeling sorry for myself as well! Anyways babys wardrobe come tomorrow! yay! then i am finished! 4 weeks 2morrow! i am so hoping she isn't late! other half as took the dog out for a long walk so i just got the ferret whos sleeping and parrot whos giving abuse! have a good day ladies xxx


----------



## Jem

Hope we're all ok today! Sorry you've not slept well Jayne and Sarah x

I'm still full of cold and coughing away! OH is ok now cos he's living on the Lemsips but I'm just bundling along. Am off to see my friend today for abit of lunch which will be nice as we don't get together often x


----------



## brownhairedmom

luvbunsazzle said:


> Morning ladies, well i had the worse night sleep yet again, it's doing my head in GRRRR
> Offf to gates garden centre today, i dont even have a garden but i love it there so much.
> *Ooooo sounds good Rae bet you cant wait to have some more space for you and Kennedy Noelle*

Yeah it is! My room was so small, I didn't realize how big this one was until they moved all their crap out!! hah


----------



## luvbunsazzle

Well im going to work on my nursery today, so will hopefully have some pikky's shortly.
All im waiting for now is my Cot, my brother is buying it so i will get it as and when.
I had it looking all lovely, but then because i have recieved so much stuff, and did a big shopping spree this weekend, i have everything just shoved in there.

So i need to finish my hospital bag, well i say finish, i haven't even started it, so thats a must aswel. 

Ok when did you all start washing your baby clothes I haven begun yet, and not sure when to do it. xxx


----------



## biteable

Hows the Nov gang today,the past few days ive been feeling alot of pressure down below,just wondering if we all are? xx


----------



## Jem

Not too bad thanx, getting some pressure too and loads of Braxton Hicks x


----------



## Becky

Im having one of those urghhh days today!! I fell over on saturday so have a swollen/sprained ankle!! and my morning sickness has returned but its always comes about 1am!! 

on the upside went to see MIL and OH Nan ended up coming home with 3 bags full of stuff and MIL is going to buy our car seat!! 

Only 18 days left till my maternity leave starts :) and my mum is at home redecorating our room as we dont have a nursery so all is not to bad!!

x


----------



## Becky

biteable said:


> Hows the Nov gang today,the past few days ive been feeling alot of pressure down below,just wondering if we all are? xx

I have noticed this aswell but only since friday, its almost like a shooting pain only happens about once a day but its enough to make me stop what im doing and have to sit down for 5 minutes!!

x


----------



## Eoz

Hi all.I've had a crap weekend.Never known pain like it.today i have watery pink discharge and belly tightnings so just pacing it out.I aint a clue what is going on.
As for washing babys clothes i did mine when i was 7 mths.Everytime I buy something I wash it and put it away.I have packed my bag and repacked it.I dont think we will ever be fully prepared!Hope you all ok.Hope your ankle eases up becky xx


----------



## luvbunsazzle

You spoke to the midwife hun? I hope you feel more relaxed and at ease soon.
Shall begin the mass of washes then!! Can't believe how much stuff i have, GRRR
Watching the aussie soaps then shall be getting on with more sorting of the nursery. :D


----------



## Eoz

luvbunsazzle said:


> You spoke to the midwife hun? I hope you feel more relaxed and at ease soon.
> Shall begin the mass of washes then!! Can't believe how much stuff i have, GRRR
> Watching the aussie soaps then shall be getting on with more sorting of the nursery. :D

I have but its the same old bullpoo.Go up there and be monitered.I will if they listen rather than dump me in a side room and pop in every 6 hrs.I'm holding on till wednesday as I got midwife then but if it gets worse I'll go back.
It is lovely washing the clothes.I loved ironing it all.Once it's done you feel so complete!!Enjoy xx


----------



## ryder

lol I still havent got my hospital bag finished yet :D I have some things ready though. 

And I have all the clothing and bottles etc sterilized.


----------



## SpecialGift89

Hi all, I packed my hospital bag today but I wouldn't class it as complete as there are a few bits I need to add. I know I'll end up rearranging plenty in the coming weeks. I've been told baba's head is a little lower but not quite engaged and boy ain't I feeling the effects of it. I can't stop going to the loo it's the worse it's ever been this pregnancy. Still suffering from heartburn arghhh! One thing though I'm managing to get a good nights sleep still which is amazing at this stage......I wonder how long that will last? lol. Hope your all well. x


----------



## MrsP

Afternoon ladies,

Hope we are all well? Not up too much today, just washing and taking it easy. It was our first wedding anniversary on Sunday so we went away for the weekend so now just playing catch up.

Although had a wonderful weekend with hubby, I had a lot of cramps and tightenings, felt as if AF was about to start any minute and think possibley have started to loose plug alothugh I am not too sure. Have midwife on Wednesday so will run things past her.

Although I have packed hopsital bag, feel the need to check and check again. For some reason really think this LO will make a sudden appearence. Don't know why, maybe it is just nerves kicking in. Wont do any harm to double check.

Plan to get last final bits done in the nursery so it will be done by weekend. x x


----------



## biteable

Ur all so organised compared to me,have done all my baby packing but not yet started my case,have nearly everything now tho just a case of packing it,it still seems miles off yet


----------



## MrsP

It will fly by hon, just do a bit at a time and before you know it, it will be done x


----------



## vicwick

I've got my bag packed ready to go but still need to wash LO's clothes i'm trying to hold off until i finish work so i have something to do but i am so tempted as i just want everything ready!!! I can;'t help myself going into the nursery everyday and just looking at all the cute little clothes!! :blush:


----------



## Becky

Look at all your prepared mummys to be!! i havent packed my bag yet or even thought about what to pack!! 

None of his clothes are washed!! and the pram/cot etc are all still in boxes in the shed!!

x


----------



## MrsP

We got home last night after being away for two nights and the moses basket in our room and it suddenly hit us that soon enough we will walk in and see someone laying in there. x


----------



## Becky

MrsP said:


> We got home last night after being away for two nights and the moses basket in our room and it suddenly hit us that soon enough we will walk in and see someone laying in there. x

I no what you mean getting the pram and redecorating has made everything so real!! im not only pregnant im actually going to be a mum!! its one of those holy crap moments lol!!

x


----------



## cosmotbear

Hello Novembers! Sorry to hear some of you are under the weather! I'm not even bloomin well sure when I even get BHs still!! I must be totally oblivious OR have a lazy uterus! Been on the raspberry leaf the last few days, hopefully it will have some kind of positive impact! My hips/pelvis is starting to hurt more, especially when I turn over in bed - anyone else getting this?


----------



## vicwick

cosmotbear said:


> Hello Novembers! Sorry to hear some of you are under the weather! I'm not even bloomin well sure when I even get BHs still!! I must be totally oblivious OR have a lazy uterus! Been on the raspberry leaf the last few days, hopefully it will have some kind of positive impact! My hips/pelvis is starting to hurt more, especially when I turn over in bed - anyone else getting this?

Yeah i get this really badly, my poor hubby had to come up to help me outta bed this mornin :dohh:


----------



## plumpnpretty86

I'm due Nov.19th but I believe it will be sooner then that I have gestational diabetes this time and they are concerned about him getting to big. I am delvering by csection so I'm hoping on the next appointment they can give an exact day I am going in!! I'm hoping for Nov.3rd LOL


<a href="https://pregnancy.baby-gaga.com/"><img src="https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev323pr___.png" alt="babies" border="0" /></a>


----------



## bubba4

Well afternoon have spent day pickin up a Sex in the city Standee for daughters Hollywood Bday Party, also me and hubby took her out today to get her dress she wanted a prom style one, she is going as Ashley Tisdal from HIgh School Musical £70 later she has a bra, shoes and dress. She is over the moon.

Went for some lunch and have been sat down indoors since ot back as in pain. :(

I have lots of pains now but I was told that has alot to do with my muscles and all that being weaker as I have had 4 kids already.

Hope your all ok.


----------



## MrsP

Becky said:


> MrsP said:
> 
> 
> We got home last night after being away for two nights and the moses basket in our room and it suddenly hit us that soon enough we will walk in and see someone laying in there. x
> 
> I no what you mean getting the pram and redecorating has made everything so real!! im not only pregnant im actually going to be a mum!! its one of those holy crap moments lol!!
> 
> xClick to expand...

I've been on one of those moments for about two weeks now, think it's slowly starting to hit me. x


----------



## MrsP

plumpnpretty86 said:


> I'm due Nov.19th but I believe it will be sooner then that I have gestational diabetes this time and they are concerned about him getting to big. I am delvering by csection so I'm hoping on the next appointment they can give an exact day I am going in!! I'm hoping for Nov.3rd LOL
> 
> 
> <a href="https://pregnancy.baby-gaga.com/"><img src="https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev323pr___.png" alt="babies" border="0" /></a>

Oh wow. You must be excited? Do you have everything ready? x


----------



## luvbunsazzle

GRRRRR i feel like i haven#t reached anywhere with the nursery. Why do i have so much stuff!!!
I have heaps of housework todo aswel, and i just cant find the energy to do any of it.


----------



## bubba4

luvbunsazzle said:


> GRRRRR i feel like i haven#t reached anywhere with the nursery. Why do i have so much stuff!!!
> I have heaps of housework todo aswel, and i just cant find the energy to do any of it.

Hugs hun I know just how you feel so frustrating, I hate having to get other people to move stuff ect... Although I did move my bed the other day while I was waiting for hubby to get home. :blush: Got told off.

Have a sit down for a bit..


----------



## luvbunsazzle

Well here are some pikky's of my efforts from today, pretty rubbish but i'll get there

The travel cot will be moved and the moses basket will be in our room!!
https://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a146/luvbun/CIMG0257.jpg

The messy corny. GRRRR
https://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a146/luvbun/CIMG0260.jpg

My wardrobe
https://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a146/luvbun/CIMG0261.jpg

The other corner and travel cot
https://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a146/luvbun/CIMG0263.jpg

Changing aera
https://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a146/luvbun/CIMG0265.jpg


----------



## XKatX

Looking good Luvbunsazzle!!! Can't wait to get mine finally finished!!!


----------



## ryder

looks great luvbun!!!


----------



## MrsP

Looking great hon. x x


----------



## charliebear

Looks lovely luvbunsazzle. x


----------



## bubba4

Looks great Luvbun xx Wow you been busy :D


----------



## Eoz

The nursery looks fab.We have the same stuff but I dont have a spare room so its all in our room.Your moses basket hood stays up mines got the droops it pisses me off!Bet you so excited now!!


----------



## Becky

your nursery looks gorgeous!! 

I am having a rather eventfull evening some of you remember me posting a thread about burning my bump!! well I have just managed to do it again cooking exactly the same thing but the burn is about ten times the size!! 

x


----------



## MrsP

luvbunsazzle said:


> GRRRRR i feel like i haven#t reached anywhere with the nursery. Why do i have so much stuff!!!
> I have heaps of housework todo aswel, and i just cant find the energy to do any of it.

Have you much more to do in there now? x


----------



## Eoz

Becky said:


> your nursery looks gorgeous!!
> 
> I am having a rather eventfull evening some of you remember me posting a thread about burning my bump!! well I have just managed to do it again cooking exactly the same thing but the burn is about ten times the size!!
> 
> x

OUCH! I always do it with the iron.Get some burn spray it really does help,cant think of name though xx


----------



## Becky

4thbump said:


> Becky said:
> 
> 
> your nursery looks gorgeous!!
> 
> I am having a rather eventfull evening some of you remember me posting a thread about burning my bump!! well I have just managed to do it again cooking exactly the same thing but the burn is about ten times the size!!
> 
> x
> 
> OUCH! I always do it with the iron.Get some burn spray it really does help,cant think of name though xxClick to expand...

Im getting so clumsy what with falling over on saturday and this today!! they will have me locked in a padded room if i carry on lol!!

x


----------



## luvbunsazzle

4thbump said:


> The nursery looks fab.We have the same stuff but I dont have a spare room so its all in our room.Your moses basket hood stays up mines got the droops it pisses me off!Bet you so excited now!!

It took me ages to make that darn hood stay up, just kept tightening the screws over and over, then one day when i tightened them it just stayed up, think maybe i might have turned them the wrong way previously!!!


----------



## luvbunsazzle

MrsP said:


> luvbunsazzle said:
> 
> 
> GRRRRR i feel like i haven#t reached anywhere with the nursery. Why do i have so much stuff!!!
> I have heaps of housework todo aswel, and i just cant find the energy to do any of it.
> 
> Have you much more to do in there now? xClick to expand...

I have to sort the real cot out, put shelving up, and sort storage out, i dont think i'll be happy for a while!! I just want everything perfect.


----------



## luvbunsazzle

Becky said:


> 4thbump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Becky said:
> 
> 
> your nursery looks gorgeous!!
> 
> I am having a rather eventfull evening some of you remember me posting a thread about burning my bump!! well I have just managed to do it again cooking exactly the same thing but the burn is about ten times the size!!
> 
> x
> 
> OUCH! I always do it with the iron.Get some burn spray it really does help,cant think of name though xxClick to expand...
> 
> Im getting so clumsy what with falling over on saturday and this today!! they will have me locked in a padded room if i carry on lol!!
> 
> xClick to expand...

Bless ya hun, hope the burn eases soon. xx


----------



## Eoz

Becky said:


> 4thbump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Becky said:
> 
> 
> your nursery looks gorgeous!!
> 
> I am having a rather eventfull evening some of you remember me posting a thread about burning my bump!! well I have just managed to do it again cooking exactly the same thing but the burn is about ten times the size!!
> 
> x
> 
> OUCH! I always do it with the iron.Get some burn spray it really does help,cant think of name though xxClick to expand...
> 
> Im getting so clumsy what with falling over on saturday and this today!! they will have me locked in a padded room if i carry on lol!!
> 
> xClick to expand...

ha ha at least baby get a soft landing!


----------



## MrsP

Good morning November mummies, I hope you are all well?

Sorry but I am going to have to moan!! Don't like to as have found the last 36weeks pretty easy :happydance: but...

I feel like total crap!!! :hissy: As some of you know had a rough night with aches and pains Saturday night and think I may have started to loose my plug. (Although not getting my hopes up). 

Just this lack of sleep thing is getting to me :cry: and I was up last night for a couple of hours with aches, stretching and BH's. Still best get used to it still got 4 weeks to go!!

It's now bothering me if I am complaining now, how the hell am I going to cope when I have to give birth to LO? I hope I can get a grip when the time comes.

Still best get used to it still got 4 weeks to go!!

So not planning to do too much today although I do need to make a trip to tesco, which I really can not face. Anyway the show must go on.

Sorry for rant!! x x x


----------



## luvbunsazzle

Awww hun :hugs: 
Just take it easy, and dont over do anything, if Tesco's can wait then make it wait. Have plenty of little rests throughout the day.
And when it's time for Baby Piggott to arrive you will be more than ready, and you will handle whatever labour throws at you.
:hug:


----------



## luvbunsazzle

Morning all

Well i have the midwife today, 11:45am, then i also have my first parent class at 7pm. Oooo an exciting day, it's our first one so what do i have to expect girls?

Slept fairly well last night, which was great, although my feet are aching like mad, and i have no idea why, GRRRRRR

Hope you all have a brilliant day, will talk soon
Hope you feel more relaxed soon MrsP


----------



## Becky

Morning!! Just got back from the doctors!! everything was fine with bump!! me on the other hand he is worried about my swelling and thinks i may have the start of carpontunnel (sp) and possibly a urine infection!! blood pressure was fine though which is good!!

x


----------



## luvbunsazzle

what is carpontunnel? Is he doing anything re this for you?
Glad bump is ok though.


----------



## Becky

Its something to do with the nerves in your wrist, makes your hand feel constantly tingly!! my mum had it when she was pregnant as well!!

Its not that bad at the moment so he told me to just keep an eye and let him know if it gets any worse!!

x


----------



## Eoz

Morning all.Hope you feel better Mrs P.I'm in the same boat and its shite!going to chew Midwifes ear of tomoro.Have a good day peeps xx


----------



## Jem

Morning! Sorry some of you arn't too good today. My cough and cold is still lingering but I'm getting there. Ollie bump is getting himself into some odd positions today so no idea what he's upto in there lol!!! I can feel a lump on my right side and a lump above my belly button. I'm assuming above the belly button is his bum as that's been there ages but what the heck is the big lump on my right side????? Any ideas girls??? x


----------



## luvbunsazzle

When i went last week to consultant, he felt around and Grape was lying bum up, and had it's back against my right side


----------



## Jem

luvbunsazzle said:


> When i went last week to consultant, he felt around and Grape was lying bum up, and had it's back against my right side

Ooh maybe that's it then cos I can't really feel anything on my left side!

Lovely pics of the nursery by the way Sarah! x


----------



## luvbunsazzle

Thanks hun
May well be, i was the same as you, had no idea what this huge growth was on my right side. I'll find out where Grape is lying later, midwife soon. GRRRR


----------



## Jem

Good luck with the MW! I've got mine tomorrow! x


----------



## cosmotbear

MOORRRNNNING!! Sorry to hear you're not doing so well Mrs P! I have vowed not to go food shopping again till Xmas, its all too much. I'm ordering online now. Last time I went with hubby my hips were killing me and I thought I might wee myself in the bakery aisle! Hope that cold shifts Jem, what a bugger!! I am feeling really paranoid today, fretting about movements and whether LO is okay... I must admit Sarah's story has really upset me and I am so sad for her. Its so frightening that she carried her for so long and with days to go it all went so wrong. DEEP BREATH. I count the movements every day and there are always more than 10 but I guess they are so much more gentle than before it freaks me out. Oh God. Being pregnant is really taxing sometimes.....


----------



## vicwick

cosmotbear said:


> MOORRRNNNING!! Sorry to hear you're not doing so well Mrs P! I have vowed not to go food shopping again till Xmas, its all too much. I'm ordering online now. Last time I went with hubby my hips were killing me and I thought I might wee myself in the bakery aisle! Hope that cold shifts Jem, what a bugger!! I am feeling really paranoid today, fretting about movements and whether LO is okay... I must admit Sarah's story has really upset me and I am so sad for her. Its so frightening that she carried her for so long and with days to go it all went so wrong. DEEP BREATH. I count the movements every day and there are always more than 10 but I guess they are so much more gentle than before it freaks me out. Oh God. Being pregnant is really taxing sometimes.....

I've been exactly the same today i was panicking cos i hadn't felt baba move all night and s/he normally keeps me awake. Been really quiet today but listened to the heartbeat this morning before work and it was fine, still worrying tho as s/he's nowhere near as active as usual!!!! Having lunch now so hoping this will kick start some movement!! I am such a worrier, my poor DH must be a nervous wreck cos of me :dohh:


----------



## luvbunsazzle

I FEEL SO ILL
I walked up the big hill to get to the bus, and when reaching the bus stop realised i had forgotten my money GRRR had to race around the hospital adjacent to the bus stop to the cash point, and withdraw some, got on the bus and dropped me off the town, walked to my midwife, got in and felt awful, hot, sweating buckets, sick, needed a poo really badly, and just awful.
Saw the midwife, BP is high again, so she now wants to see me weekly, she told me im over doing it, and need to rest, if i can't make the classes tonight then it's fine, butr she isn't worried about Grape, which is brilliant news.
Got out of seeing her, and feel absoutly sick to the bones, trying to ring my dad to pick me up, but he didnt answer, was in a meeting, so have to walk back up to the town, going up a massive hill, get more money out and get a taxi to my parents, as i just needed the toilet, needed to be sick, and felt really rough.
GRRRRR


----------



## Jem

Oh no Sarah, hope you're ok xxx


----------



## Jem

cosmotbear said:


> MOORRRNNNING!! Sorry to hear you're not doing so well Mrs P! I have vowed not to go food shopping again till Xmas, its all too much. I'm ordering online now. Last time I went with hubby my hips were killing me and I thought I might wee myself in the bakery aisle! Hope that cold shifts Jem, what a bugger!! I am feeling really paranoid today, fretting about movements and whether LO is okay... I must admit Sarah's story has really upset me and I am so sad for her. Its so frightening that she carried her for so long and with days to go it all went so wrong. DEEP BREATH. I count the movements every day and there are always more than 10 but I guess they are so much more gentle than before it freaks me out. Oh God. Being pregnant is really taxing sometimes.....


Thanx cosmotbear, fingers crossed it shifts soon. I order shopping online now too, sooo much easier!!!!

I know what you mean about Sarah, I keep filling up when I think of her and Matt and what has happened. Life is so cruel at times and it does make you worry. It brings it home to you that your baby is never really safe until they're in your arms x


----------



## Becky

oh hun i hope you feel better soon!! make sure you take it easy and rest up!! 

Im thinking McDonalds for lunch!! :)

x


----------



## Eoz

I'm totally with you Cosmotbear,Jem and all the others who feel for Sarah and Matt.The pain must be unbearable.I had a good cry yesterday for them but also cos I'm worried sick for my baby and we never really know whats going on in there.I thank god for my kids and as much as they pee me off somedays, I still have them by my side.God works in mysterious ways.
We are all struggling with the last few weeks but at least we do have the light at the end of the tunnel holding our rewards.Chin up ladies and eat choccy.It always helps me xxxxx


----------



## MrsP

luvbunsazzle said:


> Awww hun :hugs:
> Just take it easy, and dont over do anything, if Tesco's can wait then make it wait. Have plenty of little rests throughout the day.
> And when it's time for Baby Piggott to arrive you will be more than ready, and you will handle whatever labour throws at you.
> :hug:

I hope so hon. I don't know quite what I am worrying about, maybe it is just the unknown. Sure I'll survive it, manage to survive tesco. Dragged my preggo friend with me so we waddled round together! x


----------



## MrsP

cosmotbear said:


> MOORRRNNNING!! Sorry to hear you're not doing so well Mrs P! I have vowed not to go food shopping again till Xmas, its all too much. I'm ordering online now. Last time I went with hubby my hips were killing me and I thought I might wee myself in the bakery aisle! Hope that cold shifts Jem, what a bugger!! I am feeling really paranoid today, fretting about movements and whether LO is okay... I must admit Sarah's story has really upset me and I am so sad for her. Its so frightening that she carried her for so long and with days to go it all went so wrong. DEEP BREATH. I count the movements every day and there are always more than 10 but I guess they are so much more gentle than before it freaks me out. Oh God. Being pregnant is really taxing sometimes.....

I normally order mine too but I don't need enough to warrent the delivery charges so I dragged my self off around lunch time.

I know what you mean about poor Sarah's story. It's just awful and I can't imagine how she must be feeling. x


----------



## Emma_x

im due the 6th ov november with a little girl, cnt wait x


----------



## MrsP

oh 2 days after my due day. Not long now eh? Are you all ready? x


----------



## Emma_x

Not Long Wat So Evah :)
Yeah Im Ready Just Need Her Here Now.
x


----------



## Jem

Emma you're due the day after me! x


----------



## charliebear

Evening everyone!!

Hope your feeling better soon, ladies. :hugs:

I too have been to midwife, all fine. 
Been shopping, again!!! Got to keep busy somehow! x


----------



## bubba4

Me too went to see midwife she said all ok got snother app 2 weeks :D which is good, went to tesco too. Although have a bad back ache at mo... :( Hope your all feeling better xxxx


----------



## babyboy08

Hey everyone! I am new to this board and I am due November 16th with my first baby. :) I hope everyone feels better soon! I have been feeling miserable myself and I can't wait till I have my baby! We are almost there...Yay!


----------



## Emma_x

Jem said:


> Emma you're due the day after me! x

Wo0o, Are You All Prepared And Ready? x


----------



## luvbunsazzle

Can't sleep, GRRRR
Still feeling all yucky, went to this parent craft class, i kinda wish i never now, it was dull, and very hot, so just made me feel a whole lot worse.
Think tomorrow im going to stay in my jim jams, and do sweet nothing all day.

Welcome to the November newbies, you have been added to the list on 1st page


----------



## MrsP

Good morning November mummies,

How are we all today?

Don't know what whether you have but I have the sun out here, about time not seen it in a few days.

Well I have a date with my ironing today and plan to change the bed and that's me done. Have appointment with MW at 10am, so will report back later.

x x


----------



## XKatX

Morning all!! Well, today is the first day of mat leave and as Mrs P said - the sun is shining!!! Yeah!!
I have my leg/bikini wax and manicure today. Then I'll go for a walk - get some fresh air and make sure I don't sit on my backside doing bog all!!!
Have a good day everyone! x x x 
P.S, GemGems is my text buddy, as she has no computer, but have only just realised that she won't be able to update you if anything happens to ME!!!! :dohh:Any volunteers? I am due 1st November.


----------



## cosmotbear

Morning ladies! Good luck with the MW Mrs P, hope shes nice and it all goes well! I have a day of cleaning planned....well, I do half and the cleaner does the other half. She motivates me to get scrubbing as its embarrassing to watch her clean whilst stitting on my fat arse! What have the rest of you got planned?


----------



## cosmotbear

Kat, I can squeeze you in if you have no one!! Can't have you text buddy-less!! Enjoy the pampering and the walk. It is gorgeous out!!


----------



## cosmotbear

Kat, you are full term tomorrow!!!


----------



## XKatX

cosmotbear said:


> Kat, you are full term tomorrow!!!

Aren't I full term on Saturday? I hit 37 weeks then. Don't look at the puzzle one - it is done in points - not days!!! But thankyou for noticing!!


----------



## cosmotbear

ahhh, was looking at the puzzle....ah well, Full term on Saturday!


----------



## Becky

XkatX, gemsgems was my text buddy aswell so ill be yours if you be mine :) 

Hope everyone is well this morning!!

x


----------



## XKatX

Becky said:


> XkatX, gemsgems was my text buddy aswell so ill be yours if you be mine :)
> 
> Hope everyone is well this morning!!
> 
> x

Sounds good to me babes!! Just buddied up with Cosmotbear, but one more won't harm - the more the merrier!!!


----------



## charliebear

Hello all. :hi:

Well the sun is shining here too!! Think i'm going to get out of the jim-jams and go for a long walk with the dog! Need to get this baby moving into position!! x


----------



## MrsP

Well girls, I am back from MW and it is safe to say that she has scared the absolute hell out of me. I'm having a baby and it will eventually need to come out!!! 

Appointment was good, great in fact. BP fine, urine fine, baby P all fine and dandy. She advised me to start on the fresh pineapple, start taking raspberry leaf tea/tablets, if waters break must go straight to labour ward and that first babies don't normally come early, but some do and she doesn't think she'll be seeing me for 40 week appointment.

Don't want to read too much into what she has said, but OMG!!!! x


----------



## vicwick

Hi Ladies we have sun too!!! Shame i'm stuck in the office :dohh:

Got my MW appointment on Friday and hoping bubs has turned into position as s/he was oblique last time naughty naughty!!! Was supposed to have my physio app today but they've called to cancel for another week as the physio is off sick so gotta wait another week now :cry: my back and hips are killing i've been waiting 5 weeks already!!!


----------



## MrsP

Oh hon, sorry to hear that. Is there anything else that helps to ease the pain? x


----------



## Anna1982

Im fed up now, still got five weeks to go and still at work!! I cant see the light at the end of the tunnel today lol

Im not even 35 weeks till saturday and have the horrible feeling baby will be over due


----------



## Eoz

I have the midwife as well in a hr and I'm dreading it.I know what'll happen same old poo.Hey at least all is good with you Mrs P.And yes sorry to say 1st babys like to stay in there longer.Look at ema poor sod!Good luck fri vicwick.As for your hips I cant offer advice as I'm struggling to and I have been waiting for physio for 4 months now!I just take paracetomol and codiene.Hello to all other nov mums xx


----------



## CamoQueen

Sooo tired! I only got 2 hours of sleep last night, woke up to pee, then couldn't get back to sleep!!! Arrgh! 

Another 6 weeks of this... oh, lord, give me strength...


----------



## MrsP

I'm quite content for baby P to stay in there a bit longer. I think I must be the only one here hoping LO doesn't show yet. I'm quite happy to go with the flow and for LO to arrive as and when.

Why you dreading MW?


----------



## vicwick

Just moving around eases my back pain but keep getting stuck on the sofa when i lie down on a night cos my hip gives up on me :rofl:
My DH came in Monday night to find me stranded on the sofa asking for help cos he'd been to the gym!!! Good job i didn't need a wee!! lol

Just wish i was finished work as sitting at my desk hurts my back but trying to hold out as long as i can, less than 3 weeks now :happydance:


----------



## MrsP

vicwick said:


> Just moving around eases my back pain but keep getting stuck on the sofa when i lie down on a night cos my hip gives up on me :rofl:
> My DH came in Monday night to find me stranded on the sofa asking for help cos he'd been to the gym!!! Good job i didn't need a wee!! lol
> 
> Just wish i was finished work as sitting at my desk hurts my back but trying to hold out as long as i can, less than 3 weeks now :happydance:

Oh hon, doesn't sound too much fun.

Hope these next 3 weeks fly by for you x x x


----------



## SpecialGift89

Hi ya Nov mums, I'm a happy chappy today as my maternity allowance has finally come through! I've been waiting a week and abit and I really needed the money. Got myself all geared up to have to ring them and see what is happening but to my surprise it was in my account today. It's not much at all but hey it's something. One less thing to worry about now.:happydance: x


----------



## charliebear

Well, I'm back from doggy walk...it was fun. 
Went with a black and white dog and come back with a black dog!! :dohh:

Here is a question for you all: When did your mw appointments change to weekly?? I dont go back till 38 weeks?


----------



## ryder

Mine are weekly now. They were every other week until 36 weeks, and weekly after.


----------



## Jem

I'm 2 weekly still. I go again at 38 and then again at 40 the MW said today x


----------



## Becky

Im still allternating between midwife and GP, Had GP yesterday and my next appointment is the 22nd with MW, thats all i have booked so far oh and some blood tests on the 27th :(

x


----------



## brownhairedmom

Mine have been weekly for the last 4 weeks because they're watching me for pre-eclampsia or however you spell it because I have protein in my urine. So one week I see my GP, next week I see my obgyn. Pain in the ass really but its better to get checked every week than for something to pop up!


----------



## cosmotbear

mine seem to just be 2 weekly too. I'm off to the antenatal clinic next week to speak to hospital re: growth scan. Then its mw again two weeks after. I'm wondering when the hell anyone is ever gonna do a birth plan with me. Have you got yours done?


----------



## Jem

I never bothered with one last time and won't this time tbh. I think more cos the MW never mentioned it! I'm just going to go with the flow again! x


----------



## charliebear

Oh, well. I'm happy with two weekly appointments. Dr's is literally 2 mins away and have two hospitals within 20 mins! So no shortage of help available - not that I'm going to need it. 

I haven't got a definite birth plan, going to a birth centre which is really laid back - so just going to go with the flow really. Most things i was wanting to put in birth plan was discussed during visit to centre. x


----------



## MrsP

charliebear said:


> Well, I'm back from doggy walk...it was fun.
> Went with a black and white dog and come back with a black dog!! :dohh:
> 
> Here is a question for you all: When did your mw appointments change to weekly?? I dont go back till 38 weeks?

I only get appointments every two weeks unless I go over and then I go weekly. Where did you and the pup go for him to come back so dirty? x x


----------



## charliebear

MrsP said:


> charliebear said:
> 
> 
> Well, I'm back from doggy walk...it was fun.
> Went with a black and white dog and come back with a black dog!! :dohh:
> 
> Here is a question for you all: When did your mw appointments change to weekly?? I dont go back till 38 weeks?
> 
> I only get appointments every two weeks unless I go over and then I go weekly. Where did you and the pup go for him to come back so dirty? x xClick to expand...

Went for a walk round one of the local sports fields, its huge with football areas and park. Very boggy, Bud loved it!! He's going to need a bath!! Was out for nearly an hour, got to get this baby moving down!! xx


----------



## MrsP

Poor bud is going to be bloody exhausted by the end of your pregnancy!! Bless him!! I admire you for having the energy for getting up and taking him on uch long walks, I can't face walking Toby round the block.

Don't they recon walking sideways down the stairs helps. I also read on all fours making circular hip movements, meant to open pelvis up allow baby to move on down. x x


----------



## charliebear

:rofl: I was shattered when i got back, if OH didnt have sausage sarnie's on the go I would have went to bed!! What type of dog is Toby?

Oh no, i just pictured myself crab walking up and down the stairs!!! OH is going to think I'm mad!!

OH normally walks him, as he's quite strong, but thought it might help me and LO so I'm going to try and take him out myself at least once a day! xx


----------



## MrsP

:rofl::rofl: have enough trouble getting up and down them the right way!

I hope he had the kettle on ready to go with those sarnies!! 

Oh you are good, the thought of all that walking makes me feel tired!! Toby is a rat dog!!! He is a yorkie crossed with a lazo apso, dead cute!!


----------



## charliebear

:rofl: We'll see if i can actually do it!

Yup, kettle on too! He's so good bless him. Toby is so cute. I've got the macho/softie staffie!! xx


----------



## MrsP

charliebear said:


> :rofl: We'll see if i can actually do it!
> 
> Yup, kettle on too! He's so good bless him. Toby is so cute. I've got the macho/softie staffie!! xx


Well if you manage it I want steve to film it, I want to see the proof :rofl:


----------



## Eoz

Hi ladies.Quick update.I have just come back from midwife and as I feared something isnt right.I'm going to the hospital now and going to get assesed (sp) and I have been booked in for an urgent scan at 3 tomoro so by tomoro night I will have answers.I will text my buddies if anything does happen.The good thing is Babys heartbeat is strong,just that it is measuring 3 weeks to small and very reduced movements.I basically hould not be having as much crap as i have had especially the bleeding.This is the 1st time I've seen this midwife and she was fab.She has great concerns over the dates and thinks that it won't be long.Will let you all know how I get on.Hugs to you all xxx


----------



## charliebear

:rofl: xx


----------



## MrsP

4thbump said:


> Hi ladies.Quick update.I have just come back from midwife and as I feared something isnt right.I'm going to the hospital now and going to get assesed (sp) and I have been booked in for an urgent scan at 3 tomoro so by tomoro night I will have answers.I will text my buddies if anything does happen.The good thing is Babys heartbeat is strong,just that it is measuring 3 weeks to small and very reduced movements.I basically hould not be having as much crap as i have had especially the bleeding.This is the 1st time I've seen this midwife and she was fab.She has great concerns over the dates and thinks that it won't be long.Will let you all know how I get on.Hugs to you all xxx

Sorry to hear that hon, but good luck and hope that everything is ok and you get the anwers you want. x x :hug:


----------



## luvbunsazzle

4thbump said:


> Hi ladies.Quick update.I have just come back from midwife and as I feared something isnt right.I'm going to the hospital now and going to get assesed (sp) and I have been booked in for an urgent scan at 3 tomoro so by tomoro night I will have answers.I will text my buddies if anything does happen.The good thing is Babys heartbeat is strong,just that it is measuring 3 weeks to small and very reduced movements.I basically hould not be having as much crap as i have had especially the bleeding.This is the 1st time I've seen this midwife and she was fab.She has great concerns over the dates and thinks that it won't be long.Will let you all know how I get on.Hugs to you all xxx

Hunni, keeping fingers crossed you and LO are alright. Glad you have a nice midwife and at least she is keeping a big watch over you both. Keep us updated. :hugs:


----------



## charliebear

4thbump said:


> Hi ladies.Quick update.I have just come back from midwife and as I feared something isnt right.I'm going to the hospital now and going to get assesed (sp) and I have been booked in for an urgent scan at 3 tomoro so by tomoro night I will have answers.I will text my buddies if anything does happen.The good thing is Babys heartbeat is strong,just that it is measuring 3 weeks to small and very reduced movements.I basically hould not be having as much crap as i have had especially the bleeding.This is the 1st time I've seen this midwife and she was fab.She has great concerns over the dates and thinks that it won't be long.Will let you all know how I get on.Hugs to you all xxx

Hope you and LO are ok. Keep us updated. x


----------



## sam#3

Hiya Nov mummies!!

How is everyone feeling? Im ok other than a lot of pressure down below and lots of BH.

I have the midwife coming out tommo to make the arrangements for my home birth and im thinking of begging her for a stretch and sweep!!

I am all organised now, have even had a trial run of the birth pool which the kids jumped in as soon as it was inflated!! I'm going to have to battle to keep them out of it during the birth i think!!:rofl:

Hope everyone is ok

:hug:


----------



## bubba4

4thbump said:


> Hi ladies.Quick update.I have just come back from midwife and as I feared something isnt right.I'm going to the hospital now and going to get assesed (sp) and I have been booked in for an urgent scan at 3 tomoro so by tomoro night I will have answers.I will text my buddies if anything does happen.The good thing is Babys heartbeat is strong,just that it is measuring 3 weeks to small and very reduced movements.I basically hould not be having as much crap as i have had especially the bleeding.This is the 1st time I've seen this midwife and she was fab.She has great concerns over the dates and thinks that it won't be long.Will let you all know how I get on.Hugs to you all xxx

Hunnie hope everything goes ok will keep phone at hand if you need to txt me :hug: xxxx


I took kids to school then baby to playgroup went off to see mum as haven't really been to see her in a while, back home after pick up school run, am so tired at mo could do with a nice nap. But dinner to do yet then I think I might sleep... If I can even bother to get up. :blush:


----------



## Jem

4thbump said:


> Hi ladies.Quick update.I have just come back from midwife and as I feared something isnt right.I'm going to the hospital now and going to get assesed (sp) and I have been booked in for an urgent scan at 3 tomoro so by tomoro night I will have answers.I will text my buddies if anything does happen.The good thing is Babys heartbeat is strong,just that it is measuring 3 weeks to small and very reduced movements.I basically hould not be having as much crap as i have had especially the bleeding.This is the 1st time I've seen this midwife and she was fab.She has great concerns over the dates and thinks that it won't be long.Will let you all know how I get on.Hugs to you all xxx


Hope all is ok xxx


----------



## cosmotbear

4thbump said:


> Hi ladies.Quick update.I have just come back from midwife and as I feared something isnt right.I'm going to the hospital now and going to get assesed (sp) and I have been booked in for an urgent scan at 3 tomoro so by tomoro night I will have answers.I will text my buddies if anything does happen.The good thing is Babys heartbeat is strong,just that it is measuring 3 weeks to small and very reduced movements.I basically hould not be having as much crap as i have had especially the bleeding.This is the 1st time I've seen this midwife and she was fab.She has great concerns over the dates and thinks that it won't be long.Will let you all know how I get on.Hugs to you all xxx

good luck hun, have everything crossed for you. Glad this mw is on the ball and you're getting looked after. :hug:


----------



## Jem

The hospital have rang me about my scan and it's tomorrow at 11.45 so at least then I'll know which way he is! x


----------



## luvbunsazzle

Good luck at your scan tomorrow hun


----------



## MrsP

Good luck at your scan hon x


----------



## Becky

4thbump - I hope everything goes well at the hospital and you and bump are ok!!

Jems- good luck at your scan tomorrow!

x


----------



## charliebear

Jem - good luck at your scan tomorrow. x


----------



## babyboy08

Good luck to both of you! Let us know how it goes.

Does anyone want to be text buddies? I am due November 16th. Just let me know. Thank you!


----------



## MrsP

Morning mummies,

How are we all today? Well the sun is shining and it is yet again a lovely day here in sunny Essex. 

Well I personally am very happy, excited and completely over joyed that it wont be long until meeting LO!! I don't know what's happened whilst I've been asleep but I feel like someone has flicked a switch!!

Although still waking 5 times in the night for a wee, I had an excellent nights sleep :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Jem

Morning you do sound bright MrsP!!!!

Well I'm off for my scan in abit and just focusing on the fact I'm going to be seeing Ollie again rather than thinking of why I'm really going! Am totally convincing myself the MW is wrong and Ollie is head down really and fooling us all! x


----------



## MrsP

Sure everything will be fine hon and even if he is round the wrong way still time to get him to move and without having to have ECV.

Fingers crossed for you hon. What time is your scan x x


----------



## XKatX

Good morning ladies. Everyone sounds bright and chirpy today!! It must be this unexpected sunshine that we're getting! 
Mrs P, I'm glad you're getting excited now.
Good luck for your scan today Jem.
I'm off to the hairdressers now for my cut and colour. Had a lovely manicure yesterday, as well as leg wax and bikini wax. I'll be a different woman by tonight! I also had a fab baby shower last night. I will start a new thread with details and piccies when I get home this afternoon.
Enjoy your days everyone!!!:flower:


----------



## Jem

MrsP said:


> Sure everything will be fine hon and even if he is round the wrong way still time to get him to move and without having to have ECV.
> 
> Fingers crossed for you hon. What time is your scan x x

11.45 so not too much longer to wait. I think cos Faith was breech it's just been one of my big fears with this pregnancy, I didn't want a repeat of last time! That's why I'm convincing myself he's head down and like you say there's still time x


----------



## Jem

XKatX said:


> Good morning ladies. Everyone sounds bright and chirpy today!! It must be this unexpected sunshine that we're getting!
> Mrs P, I'm glad you're getting excited now.
> Good luck for your scan today Jem.
> I'm off to the hairdressers now for my cut and colour. Had a lovely manicure yesterday, as well as leg wax and bikini wax. I'll be a different woman by tonight! I also had a fab baby shower last night. I will start a new thread with details and piccies when I get home this afternoon.
> Enjoy your days everyone!!!:flower:

Enjoy your day of pampering! x


----------



## XKatX

I really hope he has turned head down for you hun. Fingers crossed x x


----------



## MrsP

XKatX you really have been treating your self since finishing work, you must feel very refreshed?

Hair cut is something else I need to get done before LO arrives. 

I just feel like someone has flicked a switch, who knows, but it's taken long enough so I am not complaining!!

x


----------



## XKatX

MrsP said:


> XKatX you really have been treating your self since finishing work, you must feel very refreshed?
> 
> Hair cut is something else I need to get done before LO arrives.
> 
> I just feel like someone has flicked a switch, who knows, but it's taken long enough so I am not complaining!!
> 
> x

I've been saving it up specially for when I finished work! It's been booked for ages and I have been looking like a right tramp for the last few weeks! Thats it after today though - time to think about preparing for LO then.


----------



## MrsP

I wish I'd done the same, but hey I can still paint my own toe nails so there' a plus!


----------



## Jem

I need my hair doing before baba comes! I'm booked in for mine in a couple of weeks when I'm 38 weeks x


----------



## MrsP

The closest I have got, is getting the dog in to have his done so it's something else I haven't got to do.

Might get bum in gear and book hair cut for next week.


----------



## luvbunsazzle

Morning ladies
Best of luck today Jem, hoping oliver is now head down, but if not, then still plenty of time for him to move.
Oooo Kat looking forward to seeing pikkies and hearing about all your goodies from your baby shower, i loved mine and got way to much.
Today is a day for housework, i spent most of yesterday in bed, also had phoned the midwife as i was still being constantly sick and didnt feel well at all, i could have gone into hospital, and be monitored, and kept hydrated, but i declined, i hate hospitals at the best of time, and know Grape is fine, as was being kicked alot yesterday and had the doppler and heard the heart beating away, and today i feel alot more refreshed, so i think i just needed lots of sleeps. :D


----------



## MrsP

Glad you are feeling better, but don't over do it today hon, just take it easy otherwise you will be back to square one! x x


----------



## bubba4

Wow we are happy today...
Jem Good luck with your scan
Luvbun don't do too much hun glad your feeling better :)

In agony today had to walk to collect daughter last night but was given wrong time so was telephoned and had to walk a 15 min walk in 5mins. So paying for that today can't poxy move.

My day is gonna be sitting down and relaxing, if boo will let me that is

Sunny here but I don't feel the same. :(:blush:


----------



## Alyandherbump

Its getting close now ladies! Who's scared? ME!!!! xx


----------



## charliebear

Morning ladies, 

Cant believe I've slept so late with all the sunshine too!!! 

Going to continue with the walking today. 
MrsP - :yipee: Its getting closer!!!
Enjoy all the pampering XKatX. And good luck for the scan Jem, fingers crossed LO is head down. Glad your feeling better luvbunsazzle. x


----------



## luvbunsazzle

Enjoy the walk charlie, especially in this nice sunshine we have. :D


----------



## MrsP

charliebear said:


> Morning ladies,
> 
> Cant believe I've slept so late with all the sunshine too!!!
> 
> Going to continue with the walking today.
> MrsP - :yipee: Its getting closer!!!
> Enjoy all the pampering XKatX. And good luck for the scan Jem, fingers crossed LO is head down. Glad your feeling better luvbunsazzle. x

I'm so excited and I just can't hide it!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## MrsP

Well girlies, just got back from a walk with the dog, don't know what came over me I just had this sudden urge to walk so I did, quite enjoyed it too. Although not too sure where the energy has come from, couldn't even move my butt off the sofa last night!! x x


----------



## cosmotbear

oooh! Enjoy haircut Kat!! I felt marvellous after mine this week!! Have got an eyebrow shape booked for tomorrow. We'll both look like beauty queens if these babies go overdue! I'm in a jolly good mood too! It must be the sun. Just been and had the car cleaned (!!) and now I'm patiently waiting for Greys Anatomy to start on Five. Gosh, it really is busy being on maternity!! Hope Jem has good news from scan x


----------



## MrsP

Must be all this sunshine getting to us, I feel on top of the world.

Hopefully Jems should be back soon. x


----------



## luvbunsazzle

LOL, it's good to see some really positive vibes from everyone today. :D


----------



## Ria_Rose

Hello other November ladies! How exciting is this?

19/11/08 - :blue:


----------



## luvbunsazzle

Added to the list hun


----------



## MrsP

I'm just so bloody happy today, I just don't know quite what to do with my self!


----------



## Becky

Hello November mummys!!

How many of you are still working!?! 

I have 2 weeks and 1 day left and im shattered!!

x


----------



## MrsP

I'm not still working x

Hope that time flies past for you x


----------



## Becky

Im sure it will its just knowing its so close but trying to stay focused!!

glad to see your a happy bunny today its amazing what a bit of sunshine does to everyone!!

Im off to M&S to see what i cant live without today!!

x


----------



## luvbunsazzle

Im not working anymore :D


----------



## Becky

am i the only one!?!


----------



## Jem

Glad you're feeling better Sarah xxx

MrsP I think something might be happening to you, you just sound sooo full of energy!!!!!!!

Thanks everyone for your well wishes, I've written a thread about Ollie being head down, sooooo pleased!!!!!! x


----------



## Jem

I'm just doing school runs on a monday and tuesday now for the family I work for so basically not really working now apart from that! x


----------



## luvbunsazzle

Great news that Oliver is head down :D


----------



## MrsP

Jem said:


> Glad you're feeling better Sarah xxx
> 
> MrsP I think something might be happening to you, you just sound sooo full of energy!!!!!!!
> 
> Thanks everyone for your well wishes, I've written a thread about Ollie being head down, sooooo pleased!!!!!! x


Who know what is happening but I am so happy and full of energy. :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::headspin:

Just deciding what to do with my self. Already been out with the dog once for an hour and feel the urge to go again. Poor dog will be knackered by the end of the day.

No urge to clean though, but to be honest there isn't loads to do here. Do need to go and unload the dishwasher.:dishes:

Must be weight off your mind about Ollie? x x


----------



## Jem

Yep certainly is MrsP! Am sooo relieved that history isn't repeating itself! I feel like you now, all happy and full of beans! Just waiting for my mum to come and we're off out for some late lunch! x


----------



## luvbunsazzle

Oooo late lunches are always nice, you enjoy yourself. 
God it's random how positive we all are it's ace news :D


----------



## SpecialGift89

Afternoon ladies,
Sounds like everyone is having a good day. Congrats Jem that Oliver is head down. I'm happy because my bouncer and highchair have arrived today and I wasn't expecting it for another 2weeks! Later I'll get it out and have a look at it. Did the :laundry: and :dishes: already so just going to potter around the house doing bits and pieces. x


----------



## ryder

lol, you guys wake up too early for me. By the time I get up there is like 5 new pages to read through!! lol

ope something is happening soon for you, Mrs P. Although I will be slightly jealous if it does :D


----------



## MrsP

Jem said:


> Yep certainly is MrsP! Am sooo relieved that history isn't repeating itself! I feel like you now, all happy and full of beans! Just waiting for my mum to come and we're off out for some late lunch! x

Sounds yummy have some for me. I've had to settle for cheese sarnie and packet of crisps :hissy:


----------



## Becky

jem that is great news about oliver!! 

my second random question of the day .... has everyone chosen names for there bumps yet!?!

x


----------



## MrsP

ryder said:


> lol, you guys wake up too early for me. By the time I get up there is like 5 new pages to read through!! lol
> 
> ope something is happening soon for you, Mrs P. Although I will be slightly jealous if it does :D

Thanks hon, I'll try and hang in there a bit longer.

Don't think it's too healthy for LO to come now, is it? x


----------



## MrsP

Becky said:


> jem that is great news about oliver!!
> 
> my second random question of the day .... has everyone chosen names for there bumps yet!?!
> 
> x

We have a couple, but nothing set in stone.

We have Eleanor for a girl and Harry and Freddie for a boy, but that is it.

What about you?


----------



## ryder

MrsP said:


> ryder said:
> 
> 
> lol, you guys wake up too early for me. By the time I get up there is like 5 new pages to read through!! lol
> 
> ope something is happening soon for you, Mrs P. Although I will be slightly jealous if it does :D
> 
> Thanks hon, I'll try and hang in there a bit longer.
> 
> Don't think it's too healthy for LO to come now, is it? xClick to expand...

Well you are just a couple days off being fullterm :D Anytime after 37 weeks is healthy for LO to come.


----------



## MrsP

ryder said:


> MrsP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ryder said:
> 
> 
> lol, you guys wake up too early for me. By the time I get up there is like 5 new pages to read through!! lol
> 
> ope something is happening soon for you, Mrs P. Although I will be slightly jealous if it does :D
> 
> Thanks hon, I'll try and hang in there a bit longer.
> 
> Don't think it's too healthy for LO to come now, is it? xClick to expand...
> 
> Well you are just a couple days off being fullterm :D Anytime after 37 weeks is healthy for LO to come.Click to expand...

In which case bring it on!!! :dance::yipee::headspin:


----------



## luvbunsazzle

We have our boys name, but not sure on a girls name as of yet, if we have a boy were calling him Noah James


----------



## Becky

MrsP said:


> Becky said:
> 
> 
> jem that is great news about oliver!!
> 
> my second random question of the day .... has everyone chosen names for there bumps yet!?!
> 
> x
> 
> We have a couple, but nothing set in stone.
> 
> We have Eleanor for a girl and Harry and Freddie for a boy, but that is it.
> 
> What about you?Click to expand...

We have his middle name but the first name is a bit of a sore subject!!

x


----------



## MrsP

Well...

At least a middle name is a start x x


----------



## XKatX

Well haven't you ladies been busy since I popped out to the hairdressers!! Jem - that is such good news about Ollie!! Mrs P - you are worrying me being so happy and full of beans!!
As for names - you're all doing better than us. We haven't thought of a single one that we both like yet. This could be a close run thing!!
Just done some :laundry: and had a spot of lunch and now seeing if there is a crappy afternoon film I can chill out in front of.


----------



## MrsP

XKatX said:


> Well haven't you ladies been busy since I popped out to the hairdressers!! Jem - that is such good news about Ollie!! Mrs P - you are worrying me being so happy and full of beans!!
> As for names - you're all doing better than us. We haven't thought of a single one that we both like yet. This could be a close run thing!!
> Just done some :laundry: and had a spot of lunch and now seeing if there is a crappy afternoon film I can chill out in front of.

I'm worrying myself, worse than that my hubby too. He said my moods are worse than the current stock market!! :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## luvbunsazzle

Kat were waiting for piks and stories from last night!!! Get a wiggle on :D


----------



## XKatX

luvbunsazzle said:


> Kat were waiting for piks and stories from last night!!! Get a wiggle on :D

Oops - on the way - was just sitting here on my lazy butt, thinking that I really should do it!! Give me a sec or 2.....


----------



## cosmotbear

hellloooo!! Well its all laughter and sunshine today!! (we'll all be miserable bitches tomorrow LOL!!). Looking forward to the pics Kat! I just had a good sort out upstairs and.....did that bloody Strep B test!! God, could hardly reach to swab the front...let alone the back!! TMI!! Ah well, I did my best! I'm not at work now either Becky - are you STILL working??


----------



## XKatX

All done - a new thread has been started. While I'm here, I'll post a piccy of todays hair do to!!


----------



## XKatX

Now I've seen it next to my avatar - it looks just the same!!!!:rofl:


----------



## MrsP

XKatX said:


> Now I've seen it next to my avatar - it looks just the same!!!!:rofl:

Oh it doesn't! I think you look so different.

Looking good hon. Looking like a true yummy mummy! x x


----------



## SalJay

I like the hair Kat should keep you going until after babs arrives......

We are all positive today aren't we - I've to the dentist which wasn't as bad as it sounds!!!

Got my MW appt tomorrow after my scan yesterday which confirmed babs is breech so should find out where to go from here - wish me luck.......

xx


----------



## XKatX

MrsP said:


> XKatX said:
> 
> 
> Now I've seen it next to my avatar - it looks just the same!!!!:rofl:
> 
> Oh it doesn't! I think you look so different.
> 
> Looking good hon. Looking like a true yummy mummy! x xClick to expand...

Why thank you - I'm liking you more and more!!!:rofl:


----------



## luvbunsazzle

oooooo your glowing, you look really good hun, love the new hair!!! :D


----------



## XKatX

SalJay said:


> I like the hair Kat should keep you going until after babs arrives......
> 
> We are all positive today aren't we - I've to the dentist which wasn't as bad as it sounds!!!
> 
> Got my MW appt tomorrow after my scan yesterday which confirmed babs is breech so should find out where to go from here - wish me luck.......
> 
> xx

Good luck honey!! Hope you get some good news. x x


----------



## luvbunsazzle

Good luck tomorrow SalJay, keep us posted :D


----------



## MrsP

XKatX said:


> MrsP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> XKatX said:
> 
> 
> Now I've seen it next to my avatar - it looks just the same!!!!:rofl:
> 
> Oh it doesn't! I think you look so different.
> 
> Looking good hon. Looking like a true yummy mummy! x xClick to expand...
> 
> Why thank you - I'm liking you more and more!!!:rofl:Click to expand...

:rofl:


----------



## MrsP

SalJay said:


> I like the hair Kat should keep you going until after babs arrives......
> 
> We are all positive today aren't we - I've to the dentist which wasn't as bad as it sounds!!!
> 
> Got my MW appt tomorrow after my scan yesterday which confirmed babs is breech so should find out where to go from here - wish me luck.......
> 
> xx

Good luck hon, be sure to keep us updated x x:hug:


----------



## cosmotbear

Good luck Saljay!! Hope it all goes well. Lovin the hair Kat -its much sleeker (and darker?) than the avatar.


----------



## Becky

cosmotbear said:


> hellloooo!! Well its all laughter and sunshine today!! (we'll all be miserable bitches tomorrow LOL!!). Looking forward to the pics Kat! I just had a good sort out upstairs and.....did that bloody Strep B test!! God, could hardly reach to swab the front...let alone the back!! TMI!! Ah well, I did my best! I'm not at work now either Becky - are you STILL working??

indeed i am for my sins!!

x


----------



## XKatX

cosmotbear said:


> Good luck Saljay!! Hope it all goes well. Lovin the hair Kat -its much sleeker (and darker?) than the avatar.

Thats the weird thing - I had blond highlights put in today!!! The avatar photo is on holiday though - the sun must have lightened it naturally.
That solves it then - next time it needs doing - I'm off to Corfu!!!!:rofl:


----------



## cosmotbear

Becky said:


> cosmotbear said:
> 
> 
> hellloooo!! Well its all laughter and sunshine today!! (we'll all be miserable bitches tomorrow LOL!!). Looking forward to the pics Kat! I just had a good sort out upstairs and.....did that bloody Strep B test!! God, could hardly reach to swab the front...let alone the back!! TMI!! Ah well, I did my best! I'm not at work now either Becky - are you STILL working??
> 
> indeed i am for my sins!!
> 
> xClick to expand...

:awww: poor girl!!!! When do you stop?


----------



## cosmotbear

XKatX said:


> cosmotbear said:
> 
> 
> Good luck Saljay!! Hope it all goes well. Lovin the hair Kat -its much sleeker (and darker?) than the avatar.
> 
> Thats the weird thing - I had blond highlights put in today!!! The avatar photo is on holiday though - the sun must have lightened it naturally.
> That solves it then - next time it needs doing - I'm off to Corfu!!!!:rofl:Click to expand...

ahhhh...oh for a lovely holiday....a nice all inclusive with cocktails, spa treatments and a huge pool. :cry:


----------



## Becky

looking lovely kat, got mine booked for the 21st October aint got a clue what to do with it!!

x


----------



## MrsP

We're gonna be mummies, We're gonna be mummies!!!! :happydance::dance::yipee::headspin::wohoo:


----------



## cosmotbear

MrsP said:


> We're gonna be mummies, We're gonna be mummies!!!! :happydance::dance::yipee::headspin::wohoo:

I've finally figured it out..... shes drunk!! :wine: (ummmm, wine...)


----------



## XKatX

MrsP said:


> We're gonna be mummies, We're gonna be mummies!!!! :happydance::dance::yipee::headspin::wohoo:

It's a bit late in the day to be realising that isn't it??!!:dohh::rofl:


----------



## MrsP

cosmotbear said:


> MrsP said:
> 
> 
> We're gonna be mummies, We're gonna be mummies!!!! :happydance::dance::yipee::headspin::wohoo:
> 
> I've finally figured it out..... shes drunk!! :wine: (ummmm, wine...)Click to expand...

:rofl::rofl: must be the hormones having a final surge!


----------



## MrsP

XKatX said:


> MrsP said:
> 
> 
> We're gonna be mummies, We're gonna be mummies!!!! :happydance::dance::yipee::headspin::wohoo:
> 
> It's a bit late in the day to be realising that isn't it??!!:dohh::rofl:Click to expand...

:shrug:


----------



## Logiebear

I don't wanna piss on any ones chips but I just wanted to say that I would have been due on Nov 25th with my 4th baby who sadly left us in May. 

So congrats to you all and I look forward to reading all your birth stories xxx


----------



## MrsP

Logiebear said:


> I don't wanna piss on any ones chips but I just wanted to say that I would have been due on Nov 25th with my 4th baby who sadly left us in May.
> 
> So congrats to you all and I look forward to reading all your birth stories xxx

Thanks and sorry to hear about your LO x x x:hugs:


----------



## XKatX

MrsP said:


> Logiebear said:
> 
> 
> I don't wanna piss on any ones chips but I just wanted to say that I would have been due on Nov 25th with my 4th baby who sadly left us in May.
> 
> So congrats to you all and I look forward to reading all your birth stories xxx
> 
> Thanks and sorry to hear about your LO x x x:hugs:Click to expand...

Sorry hun. I'll think of you nearer the time - I hope it isn't too difficult for you.:hug:
How is your current pregnancy going?


----------



## Jem

MrsP said:


> Jem said:
> 
> 
> Yep certainly is MrsP! Am sooo relieved that history isn't repeating itself! I feel like you now, all happy and full of beans! Just waiting for my mum to come and we're off out for some late lunch! x
> 
> Sounds yummy have some for me. I've had to settle for cheese sarnie and packet of crisps :hissy:Click to expand...


Yeah it was thanks! I had egg and cress sandwiches and a huge scone with clotted cream and jam, yummy!!!! x


----------



## Jem

MrsP said:


> Becky said:
> 
> 
> jem that is great news about oliver!!
> 
> my second random question of the day .... has everyone chosen names for there bumps yet!?!
> 
> x
> 
> We have a couple, but nothing set in stone.
> 
> We have Eleanor for a girl and Harry and Freddie for a boy, but that is it.
> 
> What about you?Click to expand...

We were going to have Eleanor if we were having a girl this time! x


----------



## MrsP

Jem said:


> MrsP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jem said:
> 
> 
> Yep certainly is MrsP! Am sooo relieved that history isn't repeating itself! I feel like you now, all happy and full of beans! Just waiting for my mum to come and we're off out for some late lunch! x
> 
> Sounds yummy have some for me. I've had to settle for cheese sarnie and packet of crisps :hissy:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah it was thanks! I had egg and cress sandwiches and a huge scone with clotted cream and jam, yummy!!!! xClick to expand...

ooo yum yum.

My bro came through the door baring gifts of chocolate so that went down very nicely after my lunch!


----------



## Jem

Logiebear said:


> I don't wanna piss on any ones chips but I just wanted to say that I would have been due on Nov 25th with my 4th baby who sadly left us in May.
> 
> So congrats to you all and I look forward to reading all your birth stories xxx

Sorry to hear about that, hope your current pregnancy is going well xxx


----------



## Jem

MrsP said:


> Jem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jem said:
> 
> 
> Yep certainly is MrsP! Am sooo relieved that history isn't repeating itself! I feel like you now, all happy and full of beans! Just waiting for my mum to come and we're off out for some late lunch! x
> 
> Sounds yummy have some for me. I've had to settle for cheese sarnie and packet of crisps :hissy:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah it was thanks! I had egg and cress sandwiches and a huge scone with clotted cream and jam, yummy!!!! xClick to expand...
> 
> ooo yum yum.
> 
> My bro came through the door baring gifts of chocolate so that went down very nicely after my lunch!Click to expand...

Ooh chocolate!!!!! x:happydance:


----------



## MrsP

Jem said:


> MrsP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jem said:
> 
> 
> Yep certainly is MrsP! Am sooo relieved that history isn't repeating itself! I feel like you now, all happy and full of beans! Just waiting for my mum to come and we're off out for some late lunch! x
> 
> Sounds yummy have some for me. I've had to settle for cheese sarnie and packet of crisps :hissy:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah it was thanks! I had egg and cress sandwiches and a huge scone with clotted cream and jam, yummy!!!! xClick to expand...
> 
> ooo yum yum.
> 
> My bro came through the door baring gifts of chocolate so that went down very nicely after my lunch!Click to expand...
> 
> Ooh chocolate!!!!! x:happydance:Click to expand...

Ah that's without the packet of biscuits I finished off!! 

I also have a cheeky spotted dick and custard in the cupboard that has asked me to eat it after my dinner and since I have had such a lovely day and feeling rather pleased with y self I think it would be rude not to.


----------



## Jem

Oh yes bring on the spotted dick and custard!!!!! x


----------



## MummyJade

Hey Everyone 
how are we all? 
I had my hospital tour today went well but they was very busy! 
just showed us how 2 get in the labour part at night as its locked! showed us rooms and birthday pool (much smaller then i thought!) Plus they said if all goes well you can go home after 3 hours! but if its late at night you can stay till morning. 
I am so excited now nearly 3 weeks left! 
xxx


----------



## MrsP

Exciting isn't?! Who will be our first November baby I wonder.

Was you pleased with your hospital? x


----------



## charliebear

Wow, everyone has been ull of beans today!! I've got loads to catch up on. 

Cosmotbear - I did the blooming strep b test last night all I can say is :blush: :rofl:

I technically started Mat leave on Monday but had 2 weeks holidays before so have been off since about 34 weeks. Good luck with finishing work soon Becky, its not long now. 

vv Chosen name below, we agreed quite early on, on our names for LO. x


----------



## charliebear

MrsP said:


> Exciting isn't?! Who will be our first November baby I wonder.

Well I dont think it's going to be me, even the BH have stopped (I've had one in well over a week!) x


----------



## MrsP

charliebear said:


> MrsP said:
> 
> 
> Exciting isn't?! Who will be our first November baby I wonder.
> 
> Well I dont think it's going to be me, even the BH have stopped (I've had one in well over a week!) xClick to expand...

I think I'm getting enough for both of us!!


----------



## charliebear

MrsP said:


> charliebear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsP said:
> 
> 
> Exciting isn't?! Who will be our first November baby I wonder.
> 
> Well I dont think it's going to be me, even the BH have stopped (I've had one in well over a week!) xClick to expand...
> 
> I think I'm getting enough for both of us!!Click to expand...

:hugs: Bless you hun.


----------



## MrsP

Did you get all your jobs done today? x x


----------



## charliebear

lol......no!!! 

Still got washing to do :laundry: fish to clean. Guess its not too bad, we did take the dog to the pet shop for food and new collar, oh and he now weighs 3 1/2 stone!!!
Won't be doing them tomorrow either as I'm babysitting!! Just till about 3pm tho, so I'll get my BnB fix still!!

How u feeling?? x


----------



## Jem

MrsP said:


> Exciting isn't?! Who will be our first November baby I wonder.
> 
> Was you pleased with your hospital? x

Won't be me, I was early with Faith (38 weeks) so can't see it happening again. I won't be that lucky! Plus bubs isn't even engaged :hissy: x


----------



## MrsP

Jem said:


> MrsP said:
> 
> 
> Exciting isn't?! Who will be our first November baby I wonder.
> 
> Was you pleased with your hospital? x
> 
> Won't be me, I was early with Faith (38 weeks) so can't see it happening again. I won't be that lucky! Plus bubs isn't even engaged :hissy: xClick to expand...

Still time hon, there's still time. Walking walking walking, they recon that's the key.

Although I've done nothing but sit on my butt and LO has been engaged since 34 weeks so can't work that one out. x x


----------



## MrsP

charliebear said:


> lol......no!!!
> 
> Still got washing to do :laundry: fish to clean. Guess its not too bad, we did take the dog to the pet shop for food and new collar, oh and he now weighs 3 1/2 stone!!!
> Won't be doing them tomorrow either as I'm babysitting!! Just till about 3pm tho, so I'll get my BnB fix still!!
> 
> How u feeling?? x

Oh bless him, how old is bud?

Who you baby sitting for?

I'm good thanks hon, felt amazing today. :happydance:

Just finished painting the main door to the nurswry and about to jump in the bath. Although BH's just kicked in as they do every bloody night when I wish to settle down for the evening. :hissy::hissy:

Oh well the joys of pregnancy.

xx


----------



## charliebear

Bud is 1 1/2. Still in puppy mode though! Cant wait till he matures properly. 
Watching my nephew, dont see him too often. He's 7 months now and so gorgeous!!

Wow, you are full of beans today, hope the BH ease off. I've just got a very wiggly baby every evening!!
Is the nursery finished now?? xx


----------



## Jem

MrsP said:


> Jem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsP said:
> 
> 
> Exciting isn't?! Who will be our first November baby I wonder.
> 
> Was you pleased with your hospital? x
> 
> Won't be me, I was early with Faith (38 weeks) so can't see it happening again. I won't be that lucky! Plus bubs isn't even engaged :hissy: xClick to expand...
> 
> Still time hon, there's still time. Walking walking walking, they recon that's the key.
> 
> Although I've done nothing but sit on my butt and LO has been engaged since 34 weeks so can't work that one out. x xClick to expand...

Right walking, walking, walking it is then! x


----------



## XKatX

Good morning all my November lady friends!!!
How are we all today? The sun has gone in - but it still looks like a nice day. What have you all got planned?
I've got to go to Tesco, :hangwashing: and tidy the house.
After that, I might go for a nice, long labour inducing walk. I wish!!!!
The in-laws are coming for the weekend, so should be fun.
Anyways - enjoy your day ladies!!!


----------



## luvbunsazzle

Morning ladies
How are we all this fine sunny Friday morning, another week is nearly over and were all another day closer to meeting our LO'S.
Well i haven't many plans for today, still trying to de clutter my house, it feels like it never ends, im going shopping with my dad at 3:30, i need to learn to shop on a budget now!!! LOL
Grape is being well behaved so far this morning, no sickness as of yet, which is a bonus, "touchwood"


----------



## MrsP

Good morning mummies!!!

Yet another fine beautiful day here, although wind has picked up but can't complain. What a wonderful night's sleep I have had for two nights in a row, either I am that tired or mw's top tips have done the trick. Who knows what it is but it's good!!

So what do I have planned today? I am going to go for a walk with the dog and get a few bits from the local shop, not enough to get to make a visit to tesco and then going to put another coat of paint on the door.

x x x


----------



## Jem

Morning! Glad everyone is bright today!!!

I've got cleaning to do while Faith's at nursery, my bloods at 1.20pm and Tesco Shopping coming between 3 and 5pm (yes I'm that lazy lol!) Also have my MIL popping round for a cuppa this afternoon.

Hope you all enjoy your day and MrsP, I seriously think you're nesting lol!!!! x


----------



## MrsP

Good luck at bloods, I hate needles.

I need to order large shop for next week, although I've tried to keep the fridge and freezer run down so we just have enough, don't want to have this baby and come home to a manky fridge and rotten food.

You think, I'm kinda wishing the baby would hurry up and I promised I wouldn't and would let it come when it's ready, but now I am ready and want it to come and play!! x x


----------



## luvbunsazzle

If any of you girls go early, make sure you stick to November at least please, i dont want to be abandoned :(


----------



## MrsP

Well I can ask baby P, but can't make any promises!! x x x


----------



## bubba4

luvbunsazzle said:


> If any of you girls go early, make sure you stick to November at least please, i dont want to be abandoned :(

I am expecting to be here till late Nov :dohh:

Well am stressing today got last few bits to get for daughters party and it's cost us a fortune :blush: just looking to get boys bits for party bags and food to order for next week.

baby is being good today although i feel very tired :sleep:. Need to take 2 of my girls to dentist this afternoon. So no rest for the wicked 

Good luck with the bloods today got mine in 2 weeks. :cry:


----------



## MrsP

bubba4 said:


> luvbunsazzle said:
> 
> 
> If any of you girls go early, make sure you stick to November at least please, i dont want to be abandoned :(
> 
> I am expecting to be here till late Nov :dohh:
> 
> Well am stressing today got last few bits to get for daughters party and it's cost us a fortune :blush: just looking to get boys bits for party bags and food to order for next week.
> 
> baby is being good today although i feel very tired :sleep:. Need to take 2 of my girls to dentist this afternoon. So no rest for the wicked
> 
> Good luck with the bloods today got mine in 2 weeks. :cry:Click to expand...

Bet you'll be glad when party is over?

Try and rest hon if you're tired, you'll probably end up getting more done x x


----------



## vicwick

I'll end up being here til December more than likely as i'm due 27th :dohh:


----------



## bubba4

Lets say the idea of 100 ish kids is not gonna be easy :D but hey she's only 13 once. Better all go well have put so much effort into it. 

Will have to post pics when it's over :D


----------



## XKatX

bubba4 said:


> Lets say the idea of 100 ish kids is not gonna be easy :D but hey she's only 13 once. Better all go well have put so much effort into it.
> 
> Will have to post pics when it's over :D

Yey! Can't wait for pics! I bet you'll have fun on the day. You got any other mummies coming round to help you?


----------



## bubba4

XKatX said:


> bubba4 said:
> 
> 
> Lets say the idea of 100 ish kids is not gonna be easy :D but hey she's only 13 once. Better all go well have put so much effort into it.
> 
> Will have to post pics when it's over :D
> 
> Yey! Can't wait for pics! I bet you'll have fun on the day. You got any other mummies coming round to help you?Click to expand...

Erm nope hubby helping loads though :hugs:bit annoyed too as only 1 mum has let me know that there kiddie is coming. My Daughter has been told at school by most of them guess it's cause there older.


----------



## XKatX

bubba4 said:


> XKatX said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bubba4 said:
> 
> 
> Lets say the idea of 100 ish kids is not gonna be easy :D but hey she's only 13 once. Better all go well have put so much effort into it.
> 
> Will have to post pics when it's over :D
> 
> Yey! Can't wait for pics! I bet you'll have fun on the day. You got any other mummies coming round to help you?Click to expand...
> 
> Erm nope hubby helping loads though :hugs:bit annoyed too as only 1 mum has let me know that there kiddie is coming. My Daughter has been told at school by most of them guess it's cause there older.Click to expand...

Cheeky buggers! Well, when they turn up, don't let them in and say you assumed they weren't coming as there was no reply!!
People did this for my wedding - even though I'd set a deadline. Then a few days before, I got a flurry of phonecalls from people just to let me know they were coming!! I didn't let some of them, as all the arrangements were complete. Some people just don't think:dohh:


----------



## bubba4

Guess we will have to wait and see who comes... 

I reckon this baby must be feeling me stressing it hasn't stopped moving all morning but it's putting it's feet and hands ect in really uncomfy places. :)


----------



## luvbunsazzle

Mother in Law's to be, who'd have them! GRRRRRRRRRRR i cant handle her anymore, ive had enough girls, i need rescuing (sp?) 
She has over stepped the mark one to many times, and ive had just about enough of her interefering ways.


----------



## cosmotbear

morning all!! Wow, its such a beautiful day again!! Even North London looks beautiful today - sunny and autumnul! (sp??) 
Just been out into town..eyebrows now looking very sleek and have bought some goodies from M&S. Lovely little custard tart in my belly as I write! Glad everyone is doing well. Whats with these good moods??!! Mine wore off a bit last night, I moaned at OH for 10 mins about being ENORMOUS, hips were really hurting in bed! Feeling much better today tho.
I have my money on Jem going first in Nov - if number one has come early I'll bet its in the genes!! Ollie will be an Oct baby!! :happydance: Good luck with the bloods Jem! 
I'm chilling with B&B till lunchtime then I have to take some trousers up and pack a case for the wedding I'm off to tomorrow. I'm actually quite looking forward to it! Lovely B&B booked in New Forest and will be nice to see some of my friends again. Will look like whale but who cares anymore?? Am totally having a white wine spritzer too. NAUGHTY!


----------



## XKatX

luvbunsazzle said:


> Mother in Law's to be, who'd have them! GRRRRRRRRRRR i cant handle her anymore, ive had enough girls, i need rescuing (sp?)
> She has over stepped the mark one to many times, and ive had just about enough of her interefering ways.

Oh poor you. Come and stay with me for a bit - I could do with the company while OH is working:rofl:
Having said that - my in-laws are coming to stay tonight, for the weekend - so best leave it until Monday!!!


----------



## luvbunsazzle

XKatX said:


> luvbunsazzle said:
> 
> 
> Mother in Law's to be, who'd have them! GRRRRRRRRRRR i cant handle her anymore, ive had enough girls, i need rescuing (sp?)
> She has over stepped the mark one to many times, and ive had just about enough of her interefering ways.
> 
> Oh poor you. Come and stay with me for a bit - I could do with the company while OH is working:rofl:
> Having said that - my in-laws are coming to stay tonight, for the weekend - so best leave it until Monday!!!Click to expand...

I just might have to take you up on that offer. I just hate feeling like this, i was really refreshed and happy this morning, and bang it has to be dampened by her.


----------



## XKatX

Having just had a sneaky peek at the December mummies thread - I have come to conclusion that us lot are totally crazy:muaha:
Lets just say that they have 6 pages and we are on 43!! And if you read them - we are actually slightly mad!! I blame it on the hormones and maternity leave myself!!!!!


----------



## XKatX

luvbunsazzle said:


> XKatX said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> luvbunsazzle said:
> 
> 
> Mother in Law's to be, who'd have them! GRRRRRRRRRRR i cant handle her anymore, ive had enough girls, i need rescuing (sp?)
> She has over stepped the mark one to many times, and ive had just about enough of her interefering ways.
> 
> Oh poor you. Come and stay with me for a bit - I could do with the company while OH is working:rofl:
> Having said that - my in-laws are coming to stay tonight, for the weekend - so best leave it until Monday!!!Click to expand...
> 
> I just might have to take you up on that offer. I just hate feeling like this, i was really refreshed and happy this morning, and bang it has to be dampened by her.Click to expand...

Is she staying with you or does she live nearby? I get along with mine just fine and OH gets along with my parents too. I think the knack is that his lives 300 miles north of us and mine live 250 south west of us!! :rofl:


----------



## luvbunsazzle

XKatX said:


> luvbunsazzle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> XKatX said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> luvbunsazzle said:
> 
> 
> Mother in Law's to be, who'd have them! GRRRRRRRRRRR i cant handle her anymore, ive had enough girls, i need rescuing (sp?)
> She has over stepped the mark one to many times, and ive had just about enough of her interefering ways.
> 
> Oh poor you. Come and stay with me for a bit - I could do with the company while OH is working:rofl:
> Having said that - my in-laws are coming to stay tonight, for the weekend - so best leave it until Monday!!!Click to expand...
> 
> I just might have to take you up on that offer. I just hate feeling like this, i was really refreshed and happy this morning, and bang it has to be dampened by her.Click to expand...
> 
> Is she staying with you or does she live nearby? I get along with mine just fine and OH gets along with my parents too. I think the knack is that his lives 300 miles north of us and mine live 250 south west of us!! :rofl:Click to expand...

She lives about 10 mins away, my mum and dad live about 20 mins away, Mark loves my parents, he goes round there and drinks beer etc with my dad in the garden, it's just his parents, he even has began to get annoyed with them, on more then 1 occasion i have had to stop him sending her a semi abusive message because she came into the house and moved everything around, even our bedroom!!


----------



## luvbunsazzle

XKatX said:


> Having just had a sneaky peek at the December mummies thread - I have come to conclusion that us lot are totally crazy:muaha:
> Lets just say that they have 6 pages and we are on 43!! And if you read them - we are actually slightly mad!! I blame it on the hormones and maternity leave myself!!!!!

I love our little November thread!! Just had a slight peak aswel, bless them, i think they need some November loving. Maybe you have to have a month left and be crazed hormonal mat leave ladies then!!!


----------



## cosmotbear

God, they sound terrible Sarah, I couldnot cope with that. I'm the same as Kat, my inlaws are 3 hours away and parents are 4 hours away. Can just about cope with infrequent visits but always glad to get rid!!


----------



## MrsP

bubba4 said:


> Lets say the idea of 100 ish kids is not gonna be easy :D but hey she's only 13 once. Better all go well have put so much effort into it.
> 
> Will have to post pics when it's over :D

100!!! My goodness the hormones must be getting the better of you. 100 kids!!

I wish my mum had done that, saying that I did get a party but not 100!!

Want another baby you can adopt me!!!!

Can't wait to see the piccies x x


----------



## MrsP

luvbunsazzle said:


> Mother in Law's to be, who'd have them! GRRRRRRRRRRR i cant handle her anymore, ive had enough girls, i need rescuing (sp?)
> She has over stepped the mark one to many times, and ive had just about enough of her interefering ways.

What she done hon? :hugs:


----------



## luvbunsazzle

I love being near my parents, they only ever come over when they are invited, we go over when were invited, and they never would dream to do anything re my house, my baby, etc

His mum on the other hand, has a key, well had a key i should say, you know you move into a new home, and leave someone a key for emergencies, her being 10 mins away kinda thing, well she use to let herself in when we were at work, go through all my stuff, she threw all our bounty stuff, magazines we'd got, all my wedding stuff, she changed my kitchen around, i mean cutterly drawers my washing up aera all changed, she changed our bed, and threw and cleaned my en suite. Thats just the half of what's she done, so we added another lock to the door, and she keeps demanding a key, which she isn't getting.

Then there is so much other stuff, espically todo with Grape, and everytime i think about it, i end up crying, because i can't handle it


----------



## luvbunsazzle

MrsP said:


> luvbunsazzle said:
> 
> 
> Mother in Law's to be, who'd have them! GRRRRRRRRRRR i cant handle her anymore, ive had enough girls, i need rescuing (sp?)
> She has over stepped the mark one to many times, and ive had just about enough of her interefering ways.
> 
> What she done hon? :hugs:Click to expand...

I had a knock on my front door, opened it, and he said is your mum in, i was like i am the mum and this my house, he said no im looking for Denise, she reported her lights weren't working, to which i replied, no thats my mother in law who doesnt live here, has never lived here, and yes in fact my lights are working, i had them sorted out when i first has a problem with them, to which he replies "are you sure, she phoned us this week"

GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## Becky

Morning all you yummy mummys!! its the weekend tomorrow :D and were putting bumps cot together and i have monday off!! 

How is everyone else!?!

x


----------



## MrsP

luvbunsazzle said:


> MrsP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> luvbunsazzle said:
> 
> 
> Mother in Law's to be, who'd have them! GRRRRRRRRRRR i cant handle her anymore, ive had enough girls, i need rescuing (sp?)
> She has over stepped the mark one to many times, and ive had just about enough of her interefering ways.
> 
> What she done hon? :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I had a knock on my front door, opened it, and he said is your mum in, i was like i am the mum and this my house, he said no im looking for Denise, she reported her lights weren't working, to which i replied, no thats my mother in law who doesnt live here, has never lived here, and yes in fact my lights are working, i had them sorted out when i first has a problem with them, to which he replies "are you sure, she phoned us this week"
> 
> GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRClick to expand...


Cheeky cow!!! I'd wanna slap her one!!

I don't have this problem too much, Si's parents lives in Spain most of the time so they are not back very often. I get on with them fine. Sometimes MIL drives me mad but she knows when to shut it now. I threw Simon a 30th party last year and she started, I ended up telling to F*ck off, which isn't normally like me. I did apologise but since then she doesn't help unless asked.


----------



## MrsP

luvbunsazzle said:


> XKatX said:
> 
> 
> Having just had a sneaky peek at the December mummies thread - I have come to conclusion that us lot are totally crazy:muaha:
> Lets just say that they have 6 pages and we are on 43!! And if you read them - we are actually slightly mad!! I blame it on the hormones and maternity leave myself!!!!!
> 
> I love our little November thread!! Just had a slight peak aswel, bless them, i think they need some November loving. Maybe you have to have a month left and be crazed hormonal mat leave ladies then!!!Click to expand...

Surely girlies it didn't take another thread to realise we have all completely lost it. We can read our own one to see that!! :rofl::rofl:

I do love coming on here though and checking our daily progress.

Right off to walk the dog, speak in an hour x x x


----------



## vicwick

luvbunsazzle said:


> I love being near my parents, they only ever come over when they are invited, we go over when were invited, and they never would dream to do anything re my house, my baby, etc
> 
> His mum on the other hand, has a key, well had a key i should say, you know you move into a new home, and leave someone a key for emergencies, her being 10 mins away kinda thing, well she use to let herself in when we were at work, go through all my stuff, she threw all our bounty stuff, magazines we'd got, all my wedding stuff, she changed my kitchen around, i mean cutterly drawers my washing up aera all changed, she changed our bed, and threw and cleaned my en suite. Thats just the half of what's she done, so we added another lock to the door, and she keeps demanding a key, which she isn't getting.
> 
> Then there is so much other stuff, espically todo with Grape, and everytime i think about it, i end up crying, because i can't handle it


Oh god i really couldn't cope i got stressed just spending 2 weeks with my in laws when we went to Florida to get married and we shared a villa for a week!!! I was tearing my hair out.

Don't let her get you too upset hun :hugs: is she the type of person you can have a word with about it or not really?


----------



## luvbunsazzle

Maybe i should give her a peice of my mind, and see if it changes her somewhat!!


----------



## Jem

OMG Sarah! Your MIL sounds crazy! Mine can be abit much much at times but boy she's never been that bad!!!! You're a saint hun I say! x

Lol at us November mummies being crazy! I have to say I think we are!!!!

Thanks for wishing me luck with my bloods MrsP and Cosmotbear, glad they're my last ones! x

Oh and Cosmotbear, I hope you're right and Ollie is an October baby!!!!! Please please please!!! x


----------



## MummyJade

Hey everyone how we all doing?
I had me 36 weeks appointment today... all is well babys heart beat was 150-160bpm.
also she is 3-4/5th engaged... now i am abit confused does it mean she will be fully engaged at 5/5th? or it is she still got 3-4 to engaged? 

xx


----------



## Jem

Just got the post and looks like I do have a growth scan after all. It's next Thurs at 11.30am. Be interesting to see what they say Ollie weighs! x


----------



## Jem

MummyJade said:


> Hey everyone how we all doing?
> I had me 36 weeks appointment today... all is well babys heart beat was 150-160bpm.
> also she is 3-4/5th engaged... now i am abit confused does it mean she will be fully engaged at 5/5th? or it is she still got 3-4 to engaged?
> 
> xx

5/5ths means she is only just engaged, 1/5th means she's fully engaged. Glad all went well x


----------



## MummyJade

Jem said:


> MummyJade said:
> 
> 
> Hey everyone how we all doing?
> I had me 36 weeks appointment today... all is well babys heart beat was 150-160bpm.
> also she is 3-4/5th engaged... now i am abit confused does it mean she will be fully engaged at 5/5th? or it is she still got 3-4 to engaged?
> 
> xx
> 
> 5/5ths means she is only just engaged, 1/5th means she's fully engaged. Glad all went well xClick to expand...

thank you was just a bit confused! hope ur scan goes well for you xx


----------



## cosmotbear

God luvbun I would go mental. You should give her a piece of your mind. Her behaviour is TOTALLY unacceptable. What the hell is she playing at??? Get her in line now before baba comes coz its certain to get a squillion times worse then.....


----------



## MummyJade

MIL's they should come with a warning booklet! Y is it that its always the mens mothers and not us girls?! I mean my mum is no problem if me and OH row she will listen to me moaning and thats it.... OH's mother gets right involved! I have band her from the hospital once i am in labour because when her DIL's went into labour she pushed her way in and wouldnt leave! So i am def not having that happen to me! but some good news is she is going on holiday the 26th Oct - 2nd Nov and i am due the 3rd! so i told other half that week its eviction time on the baby! She has also gotta wait until we are ready for her to come visit at home not hospital... She has been band from the house since i was 15 weeks pregnant and has only just been allowed to come back round! 

xx


----------



## bubba4

I get on great with MIL, I have never really had a great relationship with my own mum. :( Guess it really depends on the MIL. 

I am tired but need to keep busy otherwise kiddies will be waiting for me at their schools and miss dentist :D have done some washing which is on line got another in. 

Am getting bored as have dora on for baby and I think it's making me worse haha although she is being really good and she keeps copying all the things they do it's so cute :D


----------



## MrsP

MummyJade said:


> Hey everyone how we all doing?
> I had me 36 weeks appointment today... all is well babys heart beat was 150-160bpm.
> also she is 3-4/5th engaged... now i am abit confused does it mean she will be fully engaged at 5/5th? or it is she still got 3-4 to engaged?
> 
> xx

Glad all went well, the lower the number of 5ths the more engaged the baby is x x


----------



## MrsP

Jem said:


> Just got the post and looks like I do have a growth scan after all. It's next Thurs at 11.30am. Be interesting to see what they say Ollie weighs! x

Sure will be fine hon, although I am not convinced about their estimations of the weight of babies, don't think I've heard of one being right yet.

Sure he is just fine x x x:hug:


----------



## MrsP

cosmotbear said:


> God luvbun I would go mental. You should give her a piece of your mind. Her behaviour is TOTALLY unacceptable. What the hell is she playing at??? Get her in line now before baba comes coz its certain to get a squillion times worse then.....

I have to agree with cosmobear, if you don't sort it now it will be too late.


----------



## MrsP

MummyJade said:


> MIL's they should come with a warning booklet! Y is it that its always the mens mothers and not us girls?! I mean my mum is no problem if me and OH row she will listen to me moaning and thats it.... OH's mother gets right involved! I have band her from the hospital once i am in labour because when her DIL's went into labour she pushed her way in and wouldnt leave! So i am def not having that happen to me! but some good news is she is going on holiday the 26th Oct - 2nd Nov and i am due the 3rd! so i told other half that week its eviction time on the baby! She has also gotta wait until we are ready for her to come visit at home not hospital... She has been band from the house since i was 15 weeks pregnant and has only just been allowed to come back round!
> 
> xx

Oh dear mummyjade, you really don't see eye to eye with your MIL!


----------



## vicwick

Right i'm off to the midwife!!! I hope bubs is head down this time. Fingers crossed!!


----------



## luvbunsazzle

Good luck vicwick, fingers crossed


----------



## MrsP

Good luck hon x x


----------



## luvbunsazzle

Well i have done my :dishes: am waiting for my :laundry: to finsih so i can :iron: it and do the last lot of :laundry: Getting the bus at 2:30 to go shopping, oh the joys!!! Change of plan :telephone: my dad just phoned and he is going to take me shopping later :D Aint he good, bless him 

Nothing like a tad bit of stress to get your butt in gear


----------



## MrsP

Wow you've been a busy bunny!!! You'll sleep for England tonight.

I've just painted the door on the nursery and had my lunch. Just off to paint the cupboard door and then that can be hung at the weekend. We plan to get the last finishing touches to the nursery this weekend. x x


----------



## luvbunsazzle

Are we allowed to see premature pikky's or are we waiting till the big reveil once complete?


----------



## cosmotbear

oooh I can't wait for the grand unveiling of Mrs P's nursery! I hope mine can be unveiled next weekend......duh duh duhhhhh!!


----------



## luvbunsazzle

Oooooo i love looking at nursery's!! Sneek preview me thinks :D


----------



## MrsP

Ok mummies since you asked so nicely. I'll take some piccies later and get them in here by tomorrow, have the day to my self so might be then. But it's not tidy so you'll have to excuse the mess.

Girls I don't know what's going on, I don't know whether to clean, walk or sleep first and have desire to do all these. I am aching like a gooden. Sorry for the whinge!!

Oh tens machine has just turned up, they said two weeks before due date which is not until Tuesday week, I wonder if it's a sign??? Or they could just be organised!!

I don't want to read too much into it. x x x


----------



## luvbunsazzle

Oooooo i think it's a sign... hmmmmm LOL
Looking forward to seeing pikkys MrsP :D bet the nursery is gorgeous


----------



## MummyJade

I cant wait for Nursery pics! I love having a nose!
I will put mine up as soon as digit cam arrives in the next week or 2!
I have finally finished it so i am just waiting! 
xxx


----------



## cosmotbear

oooh piccies!! Will put mine on as soon as I can! I love nosing too! TENS machine has to be a sign. I haven't ordered one - its not gonna hurt that much is it?? Pah! LOL


----------



## charliebear

Good afternoon all November mummies. 

Everyone seems to have been really busy today. 

I've been out with m lil nephew :baby: and OH's DD. What a day. I could :sleep: for ever, didnt have a good night last night, ended up sleeping on the sofa from 4am. 

Good luck for the scan next week Jem and hope the bloods went ok. 
Soundslike i'm not missing much by not having a MIL although sometimes i think i'm going to :gun: the SIL. 

Think I'll get a :icecream: and catch up on whats been going on.x


----------



## MummyJade

its not gonna hurt that much is it?? Pah! LOL[/QUOTE said:

> Course not! I believe that it will be pain free and when i go into labour it will be a walk in the park! :rofl: I mean how can a cute little person hurt u so much in your lady garden?!
> 
> xx


----------



## MrsP

Here we go. Sorry girls but you'll have to turn your screens round. For some reason it wouldn't let me edit them x x


----------



## MrsP




----------



## charliebear

cosmotbear said:


> its not gonna hurt that much is it?? Pah! LOL

Noooooo its not gonna hurt!!! 
I'm going to yawn or sneeze real lady like and babba will have arrived - I kid you not I am in denial and loving it!!! x


----------



## MrsP

I've not really thought about it, but there is no denying that it isn't going to be easy x x


----------



## charliebear

Awww, MrsP, your LO's nursery is lovely. x


----------



## luvbunsazzle

MrsP that is gorgeous. Awww i love it, i love the little rocker for bubs when they are older, so cute!! Loving your drawer full of nappies and stuff, very prepared!!!


----------



## MummyJade

charliebear said:


> cosmotbear said:
> 
> 
> its not gonna hurt that much is it?? Pah! LOL
> 
> Noooooo its not gonna hurt!!!
> I'm going to yawn or sneeze real lady like and babba will have arrived - I kid you not I am in denial and loving it!!! xClick to expand...

Liking your style! i am with you on that!

Mrs P i am loving your nursery! so fresh and comfy looking could do with a nap in that room myself xx


----------



## MrsP

Thanks ladies, will be pleased when it is finished. Just the doors to go on, curtains and border to go up and then I think we will be finished. Oh and a bit of new sealant round the window. x x


----------



## MrsP

MummyJade said:


> charliebear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cosmotbear said:
> 
> 
> its not gonna hurt that much is it?? Pah! LOL
> 
> Noooooo its not gonna hurt!!!
> I'm going to yawn or sneeze real lady like and babba will have arrived - I kid you not I am in denial and loving it!!! xClick to expand...
> 
> Liking your style! i am with you on that!
> 
> Mrs P i am loving your nursery! so fresh and comfy looking could do with a nap in that room myself xxClick to expand...

Thanks hon x


----------



## cosmotbear

charliebear said:


> cosmotbear said:
> 
> 
> its not gonna hurt that much is it?? Pah! LOL
> 
> Noooooo its not gonna hurt!!!
> I'm going to yawn or sneeze real lady like and babba will have arrived - I kid you not I am in denial and loving it!!! xClick to expand...

well exactly, I cant see what all the fuss is about. MummyJade is right too - its ONLY a wee baby! :rofl: We're all WELL 'ARD!!


----------



## charliebear

cosmotbear said:


> charliebear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cosmotbear said:
> 
> 
> its not gonna hurt that much is it?? Pah! LOL
> 
> Noooooo its not gonna hurt!!!
> I'm going to yawn or sneeze real lady like and babba will have arrived - I kid you not I am in denial and loving it!!! xClick to expand...
> 
> well exactly, I cant see what all the fuss is about. MummyJade is right too - its ONLY a wee baby! :rofl: We're all WELL 'ARD!!Click to expand...

:rofl::rofl:


----------



## SalJay

Love the nursery Mrs P - it looks lovely!!!

I have had a crappy day. Had my 36 week appointment after my scan on Wednesday to confirm babs is breech. They won't entertain a breech vaginal birth and because he is bottom down with legs back up by his head he isn't a candidate for ECV (wasn't keen anyway!!!) So signed off by MW to consultant led care and appt for Wednesday to see my consultant for a section date :hissy:

I mentioned moxibustion therapy to the MW and she was quite positive about it - so trying to make an appt for early next week as it has an 80% sucess rate of turning the baby - but got to get in quick before the baby grows too big!!! 

Anyone else had this therapy or know anyone who has????


----------



## MrsP

Sorry you didn't have great appointment hon. Have no advice though I'm affraid! x


----------



## cosmotbear

Mrs P, LOVIN the nursery!! It is soooo goregous. Lovely furniture! Sorry about the scan news Saljay, I've never heard of moxibustion so have no advice! It might not be what you wanted hun but at least a c-section will mean you and baba are safe and sound. It might be the best thing after all. It doesn't mean you can't try au naturel next time!


----------



## charliebear

Sorry about the crappy day, SalJay :hugs:

I dont know anything about the therapy sorry. x


----------



## XKatX

Mrs P - Gorgeous nursery!!
Sal-Jay - I'm so sorry about the c-section. At least you'll both be safe. I don't know anything about the therapy I'm afraid. Never even heard of it!

I've been shopping today, done some washing and just spent an hour playing on the Wii. LO thinks that's a sign that it's time to play too. I've had to sit down as he/she is wriggling so strongly!!

And to top it off, I've just had a lovely maple syrup and pecan nut twist :cake: Heaven!!!


----------



## MummyJade

Awww sorry it wasnt better news for you SalJay but like you said the midwife was positive so lets hope little lad plays ball xx


----------



## Jem

MrsP said:


> Jem said:
> 
> 
> Just got the post and looks like I do have a growth scan after all. It's next Thurs at 11.30am. Be interesting to see what they say Ollie weighs! x
> 
> Sure will be fine hon, although I am not convinced about their estimations of the weight of babies, don't think I've heard of one being right yet.
> 
> Sure he is just fine x x x:hug:Click to expand...

Yeah I know! My friend had growth scans with her baby and they were saying how small he was so they brought tiny baby everything and he came out 8lb 6oz!!!!! x


----------



## Jem

Love, love, love the nursery MrsP!!!!!

Sorry your MW appointment wasn't good SalJay xxx


----------



## bubba4

Loving nursery Mrs P, your cot looks very much like mine :D
Sorry about the scan news Saljay hope it all turns out how you want.

Well done all the running round ended up popping to tesco to get a few bits for Daughters party, then the bank then my old work (playcenter) so kiddies had an hours run around and dinner (meant I didn't have to cook) Bit expensive paying for all 4 then me and hubby turned up too. But easier :)

Just relaxing now for a bit hubby took baby out with him so a bit of relief for me for a bit :)


----------



## ryder

MrsP, your nursery looks gorgeous!


----------



## MrsP

Thanks mummies for all of your comments on baby P's nursery. Just been up there adding a few finishing touches. Hope to be complete in the week, other than the rocking chair as need to strip that and repaint, but getting there.

So what have all we yummy mummies got planned for this evening?

I was going to cook a lovely meal for my hubby but we have decided to get fish and chips, my favourite and snuggle in front of the tv, well baby P depending that is, obviously not feeling to comfy in there today. Will save the cooking for tomorrow.

x x x


----------



## charliebear

Night in front of the tv for me and pooch. As well as bath.
OH at the pub, will be bringing in tea later. Then its an early night for me. Fingers crossed I sleep better tonight. x


----------



## MrsP

charliebear said:


> Night in front of the tv for me and pooch. As well as bath.
> OH at the pub, will be bringing in tea later. Then its an early night for me. Fingers crossed I sleep better tonight. x

You obviously still not sleeping too great? :cry:

I must admit, since MW's top tips I've had two great nights sleeps. Sorry to rub it in!!! x x


----------



## ryder

Planned for tonight? Not much... haha... My OH is working evenings, I am probably going to drive out to see my horse and maybe stop at a couple shops and look around... Maybe piddle around in the baby's room :D


----------



## charliebear

MrsP said:


> charliebear said:
> 
> 
> Night in front of the tv for me and pooch. As well as bath.
> OH at the pub, will be bringing in tea later. Then its an early night for me. Fingers crossed I sleep better tonight. x
> 
> You obviously still not sleeping too great? :cry:
> 
> I must admit, since MW's top tips I've had two great nights sleeps. Sorry to rub it in!!! x xClick to expand...

No, not sleeping great at all. Last night was really strange. From about 2ish babba wiggled and I had really mild aches/pains in bump. Couldnt settle so ended up on settee and actually slept. 

Glad your getting some good sleep, any helpful tips for us other mummy's to be?? xx


----------



## MrsP

MW just said to me allow an hour before I got to bed, go get into a warm bath take a book to keep mind relaxed and off of anything else, then get out and have a hot milky drink and take two paracetamol and then off to bed. Hopefully relaxed.

She also said if I wake up get up and do something either read or a couple of little jobs and then back to bed, cos other wise mind has time to wake up and either worry about things or concenrate on any aches and pains.

Well for two nights now I have slept great, still waking for the routine wees but have even managed to get straight back off to sleep again.

I was doing the tea and bath thing, but at the begining of the evening rather than the end. So far so good! x x


----------



## charliebear

ooh, I might try that tonight. Watch this space.... x


----------



## MrsP

Anything is worse a try hon amount of sleep we have all been getting x


----------



## luvbunsazzle

Sorry about the scan new Saljay, hoping you get to do this therapy, and that your one of the 80%

I have just got home from doing the shopping, am shattered, OH is out having a few drinks around the town, and then will be home, hopefully bearing treats of something yummy like pizza, or chips!!


----------



## MrsP

Good morning mummies and how are we all today?

Well it's another beautiful day here in sunny Essex. Not too much planned for today. Hubby has gone out fishing with my dad and bro so may take the time to chill out a bit more and get a bit of house work done, but not loads to do so that's all good? x x x


----------



## XKatX

Morning!! How are we all today?
Enjoy your peaceful day without the men Mrs P!
I have the in-laws here this weekend. PLanning some shopping in Crawley, then I'm make a huge roast dinner tonight. I do love my roasties!!
Thats all we have planned really. What about everyone else?
Mrs P - the weather is glorious here again too. (couldn't find an emoticon for sunshine - just pooey rain!!!)


----------



## MrsP

Not even a breath of wind here. May take the dog out, selfishly more for me than him!!

I really feel like I should get my butt in gear and do something but, don't quite feel like it yet.

Sounds like you have a good day planned ahead.

I just read you not packed your bag yet?!?!?!!!!! Thats tereible!!! x x


----------



## XKatX

I know, I know!! Perhaps I'm still in a bit of denial that the time is nearly here! I hate planning ahead though - not a great one for that! I'll do it next week - I promise!!!!:dohh:


----------



## MrsP

Well I'll hold you to that and I want photo evidence!! :rofl:


----------



## MrsP

BTW!! Nearly time??!?! Could be time!!


----------



## bubba4

Morning all well woke up again at 2am for a drink then a wee, becoming a regular thing now. 

Have really got to do housework today but cannot be bummed at mo. Hubby out today just me and kiddies so might get them to tidy up a bit to, their bedrooms are a mess :(.

Baby has now decided to run around with no clothes on :) she is in such an odd mood this morning.

Kat wow no bag packed, I have packed mine but do keep unpacking as I haven't got everything in it and forget what I packed. I did write a list but the kiddies took the book and it's lost forever.

Hope you all have a nice weekend.xxx


----------



## luvbunsazzle

Morning fellow mummies to be
What a glorious morning we have upon us once against, and with this gorgeous sunshine i have taken it upon me to do all the babies :laundry: and then im going to :hangwashing: instead of tumble drying it, so much nicer when it's freshly dried on the washing line.
OH went out last night and got slightly rat assed bless him, so this morning he was really suffering with his head down the toilet, makes a change from it being me!!! and now he has been called out!!! BLESS HIM, let's all say AWWWWWWWWWW


----------



## Eoz

MOrning Ladies.Bloody hell I was hoping to catch up on all the news but since I been gone (4 days) there is an overload.My my you are busy bunnies.So glad that lots of you are well and some of you have had good news from scan etc.

Umm I am still going to consider myself as a November mummy but I think I may pop my head in to the October thread to see who else is due the same time as me.Roll on wednesday when I get a proper date.

I went to Mothercare and bought some tiny baby clothes just to be on safe side.I'm to scared to open them and look at them just yet as my head is a mess but I'm sure I will.

I read Sarahs thread last night and it destroyed me.That woman is so young but so bloody strong.Makes me feel a bit silly when I moan.

Well the sun is shining and I have a few spare quid so I'm taking the kids to a garden centre where they have Goats,pigs,sheep and then going to treat them to a small pressie each and home to catch up on all the days chat on here.Have a good day my lovelies xxxx


----------



## MrsP

Bubba4 - Is DD party this weekend?

Luvbunsazzle - You are a busy bunny this morning, I haven't even moved off of the sofa since getting on it. Make you right, nothing better than the fresh smell of washing of the line.


----------



## MrsP

4thbump said:


> MOrning Ladies.Bloody hell I was hoping to catch up on all the news but since I been gone (4 days) there is an overload.My my you are busy bunnies.So glad that lots of you are well and some of you have had good news from scan etc.
> 
> Umm I am still going to consider myself as a November mummy but I think I may pop my head in to the October thread to see who else is due the same time as me.Roll on wednesday when I get a proper date.
> 
> I went to Mothercare and bought some tiny baby clothes just to be on safe side.I'm to scared to open them and look at them just yet as my head is a mess but I'm sure I will.
> 
> I read Sarahs thread last night and it destroyed me.That woman is so young but so bloody strong.Makes me feel a bit silly when I moan.
> 
> Well the sun is shining and I have a few spare quid so I'm taking the kids to a garden centre where they have Goats,pigs,sheep and then going to treat them to a small pressie each and home to catch up on all the days chat on here.Have a good day my lovelies xxxx

How you feeling hon? Sure everything will be fine for you. 

I can't believe how brave Sarah has been sharing her story, brought tears to my eyes.

Sounds like you have a wonderful day ahead of you planned with the kids x x x


----------



## Becky

Good morning all!! well im up, OH is at work so im doing to have a huge tidy up and sort through the wardrobe etc!

and i need to remember to do my car insurance today as its due on monday!!

I may even fit in a spot of shopping today aswell! first things first though a cup of tea and some breakfast!!

x


----------



## Eoz

I'm feeling ok.I just can't get my head round things.The last few days have been a rollercoaster.I'm getting movements but very soft but at least I know Baby ok.The midwife is coming out to me later (amazing how they can actually come out when told something is wrong but not when you have huge concerns)

I am glad to say my ex husband has been a star for once and he has arranged things for the kids so I will not have to worry about them to much.Just the youngest I have to sort out.It's unreal how much you need to prepare ie time of work for OH and childcare and what clothes do I need to pack now etc.I will cope as us women seem to!

Yes looking forward to today.feel like I owe it to the kids to have some fun.

Thanks Mrs P.Glad you're feeling better xxxx


----------



## bubba4

4thbump said:


> I'm feeling ok.I just can't get my head round things.The last few days have been a rollercoaster.I'm getting movements but very soft but at least I know Baby ok.The midwife is coming out to me later (amazing how they can actually come out when told something is wrong but not when you have huge concerns)
> 
> I am glad to say my ex husband has been a star for once and he has arranged things for the kids so I will not have to worry about them to much.Just the youngest I have to sort out.It's unreal how much you need to prepare ie time of work for OH and childcare and what clothes do I need to pack now etc.I will cope as us women seem to!
> 
> Yes looking forward to today.feel like I owe it to the kids to have some fun.
> 
> Thanks Mrs P.Glad you're feeling better xxxx

Glad the midwife is coming to you at least that makes things easier and and ex husband that is helping :dohh: least it takes the strain away from you a bit. Hope you are feeling better must have been hard with having to have time away from the kiddies whilst in hospital. :( Don't do to much, try to relax :hug::hugs:

MrsP it's next Sat and getting a bit nervous now will be 35weeks and 4 days so am a little worried. But all looking good so far.


----------



## MrsP

4th bump - I am just sorry you had to get to this before they would stand up and take any notice of you, but at least now they are doing something and coming out to you. You're right us women do cope, but don't forget about yourself!

Bubba4 - As for you, I think you're amazing holding a party for 100 kids at 35 weeks pregnant, I had my babyshower two weeks ago and 8 people stayed on for dinner and that nearly killed me. You know where I am if you want to escape or meet for coffee in the week.

x x x


----------



## bubba4

MrsP said:


> 4th bump - I am just sorry you had to get to this before they would stand up and take any notice of you, but at least now they are doing something and coming out to you. You're right us women do cope, but don't forget about yourself!
> 
> Bubba4 - As for you, I think you're amazing holding a party for 100 kids at 35 weeks pregnant, I had my babyshower two weeks ago and 8 people stayed on for dinner and that nearly killed me. You know where I am if you want to escape or meet for coffee in the week.
> 
> x x x

I may take you up on that lol :happydance:


----------



## MrsP

bubba4 said:


> MrsP said:
> 
> 
> 4th bump - I am just sorry you had to get to this before they would stand up and take any notice of you, but at least now they are doing something and coming out to you. You're right us women do cope, but don't forget about yourself!
> 
> Bubba4 - As for you, I think you're amazing holding a party for 100 kids at 35 weeks pregnant, I had my babyshower two weeks ago and 8 people stayed on for dinner and that nearly killed me. You know where I am if you want to escape or meet for coffee in the week.
> 
> x x x
> 
> I may take you up on that lol :happydance:Click to expand...

:hugs:


----------



## vicwick

Hi ladies Hope everyone is well today. Just thought i'd give a quick update, was at the midwife yesterday and bubs is still breech :dohh: they said that they wouldn't really do anything until my appointment at the hospital at 37 weeks to discuss my options. Is this not a bit late? Was just thinkin if i was lucky enough to go into labour early at 37 weeks doesn't leave much time to try and turn baby?! Really really hope Bubs turns before this as really want to try and avoid a c section if i can.


----------



## MrsP

vicwick said:


> Hi ladies Hope everyone is well today. Just thought i'd give a quick update, was at the midwife yesterday and bubs is still breech :dohh: they said that they wouldn't really do anything until my appointment at the hospital at 37 weeks to discuss my options. Is this not a bit late? Was just thinkin if i was lucky enough to go into labour early at 37 weeks doesn't leave much time to try and turn baby?! Really really hope Bubs turns before this as really want to try and avoid a c section if i can.

Oh, sorry to hear that. Other than that was everything else fine at appointment. Might be worth PM to Merves Mum (Lisa) she found a website that had good tips and exercises on to help turn babies.

I know Ann-Marie's Mia didn't turn to very last second. Fingers crossed LO will move. x x :hug:


----------



## charliebear

Afternoon ladies, 

Hope everyone is doing ok today. 
Well i had a better nights sleep, didnt get to use ur tips MrsP, too shattered just fell asleep on sofa!! oops!!
Had a relaxing morning, well as relaxing as it gets when you have a huge headache! Off to sort myself out and do some food shopping or we'll end up starving!! x


----------



## Jem

Hi everyone!

You all sound busy today! I've just got back from a birthday party that Faith went to. 4thbump hope you're ok hun and I know what you mean about Sarah, such a brave person isn't she bless her.

Bubba4 you're a saint holding a party at this stage, I couldn't cope lol!

Hope baba turns for you soon vickwick, still early days so fingers crossed. Like MrsP says Ann-Marie's Mia didn't turn till 37 weeks.

And Kat, tut tut, get that hospital bag packed!!!!!!!!!!!! x


----------



## MrsP

Hey all my gorgeous yummy mummies, how are we on this fine afternoon, have we all had a good day?

So what does this evening hold for us all? 

Si still not home, don't suppose he will be until around 7.30pm so a couple more hours without the xbox buzzing away. Got dinner all prepared just ready and waiting for him to come home.

Currently contemplating going to the shops for something nice and feel the need for milk!!


----------



## bubba4

Well I had a bit of a mad afternoon, we moved a glass cabinet into our dining room a few months ago and have been waiting for it to be collected. I got so annoyed today :hissy: as it was just in the way that I moved it into the garden :blush:. I know I shouldn't have then I climbed on a stool to get the top shelf and top of fridge to clean. :dohh: I must have just had a mad few hours did manage to get most of it done hubby told me off :blush:. I rememeber doing the same with the baby I was 8months preggers and decided to re-paint our downstairs toilet. I came unstuck when I couldn't fit behind the toilet to paint :rofl: had to ask MIL to help me :happydance:

Can only be a good thing as did get alot done :cloud9:

Am now sitting down for a bit before tyding the last bits :)


----------



## MrsP

Wow you have been a busy bunny!! Did you manage to get the kids to clean their rooms? x


----------



## bubba4

MrsP said:


> Wow you have been a busy bunny!! Did you manage to get the kids to clean their rooms? x

Well sorta but they did help me out alot so can't really complain. :cloud9:


----------



## Jem

Bubba4 you have been busy! x


----------



## MrsP

Oh bless them, well better than nothing. Keep 'em sweet you'll want their help more when LO arrives.

So I hope you're planning on doing nothing tonight? x


----------



## MrsP

Loving the new avator Jem, think will change mine now x


----------



## Jem

Ahh thanks MrsP! I love yours too! x


----------



## XKatX

You'll all be pleased to kow that I bought the last few things for my hospital bag today. So my plan is wash it all on Monday and have it packed by Tuesday/Wednesday. Wish me luck that I actually do it!!!


----------



## MrsP

XKatX said:


> You'll all be pleased to kow that I bought the last few things for my hospital bag today. So my plan is wash it all on Monday and have it packed by Tuesday/Wednesday. Wish me luck that I actually do it!!!

Good girl!!!:awww::awww:

Don't forget the photo evidence. How's weekend going with IL's?


----------



## XKatX

Good thanks. I enjoy them being here. If only she's stop interfering while I'm trying to make a roast tea!!! Apart from that, we've been shopping, then walked round the village. I had a nap this afternoon too. Looking forward to bed though - didn't sleep well last night. 
I'm fighting the urge to jump up and down to try and get this baby out!!!!


----------



## bubba4

Sat here watching XFactor, well done Kat for getting organised.

Loving the new avatars think I might change mine now :D


----------



## Jem

Thanks Bubba4, yours looks great too! We're all changing our avators!

Well done Kat on starting to get your hospital bag organised! x


----------



## Anna1982

is the waiting getting any body else down?

Im 35 weeks today (if I go by dating scan, 37+3 by 4d scan) and I wake everyday thinking will today be the day!!


----------



## XKatX

I try not to think about it - but I have to say that it crosses my mind now and again that it could be any day now. I'm trying not to look into every little twinge I get, but it's not easy. I'm getting really, really impatient now. 
I want to meet my LO.


----------



## XKatX

So, another nice day ladies!! What is everyone up to today? I have nothing planned. The in-laws wll leave sometime after lunch - then it's just a bit of us time with the OH. Loking forward to it actually:blush:


----------



## MrsP

Morning my yummy mummies and how are we today?

Yet another fine day here in sunny Essex, although a bit foggy at present.

What a perfect way to start the day tea, toast & :sex: can't be bad can it? Just one problem, I am now aching like a gooden, but well can't have the best of both worlds. 

XKatX you have been busy this weekend, make sure you take it easy this afternoon.

Anna1982 - I try not to think about it but I was only saying to Charliebear last night you can't help at every little twinge is this it. Oh well, time will tell?

So today I am going to :hangwashing: and then we are off to the dump to take the garden waste and then take the pooch for a walk, a long one I hope. (me being selfish again!) and then finish the last bits in the nursery. Hopefully this should be it after today, should all be complete.

x x x


----------



## Jem

Morning! It's just me and Faith today as the OH has gone to "Time Attack" some racing thing with his work. It's the last one of the season so really needed to be there to support his boss racing. I've been under strict instructions for weeks now not to go into labour until after this event!!!!! Lol! I normally go along but feel I'm too far along now and the place is 2.5 hours away so really wouldn't want to be that far away from home just incase! 

Enjoy your alone time later with your OH Kat after the in-laws go x


----------



## Jem

MrsP another busy day for you by the sounds of it! Busy this morning too you tinker! Lol! x


----------



## MrsP

Well what can I say... :rofl::rofl:

There's one problem Jem, what happens if Ollie doesn' hold out for the racing? x


----------



## Jem

MrsP said:


> Well what can I say... :rofl::rofl:
> 
> There's one problem Jem, what happens if Ollie doesn' hold out for the racing? x

I know that's what I said to him!!! I'm even on a:sex: ban until after today as he's scared it might send me into labour! x


----------



## MrsP

Got to be honest I think I only got it cos it suited his needs rather than anything else, but if I wanted it for mine I'd stand no chance x


----------



## XKatX

MrsP said:


> Morning my yummy mummies and how are we today?
> 
> Yet another fine day here in sunny Essex, although a bit foggy at present.
> 
> What a perfect way to start the day tea, toast & :sex: can't be bad can it? Just one problem, I am now aching like a gooden, but well can't have the best of both worlds.
> 
> XKatX you have been busy this weekend, make sure you take it easy this afternoon.
> 
> Anna1982 - I try not to think about it but I was only saying to Charliebear last night you can't help at every little twinge is this it. Oh well, time will tell?
> 
> So today I am going to :hangwashing: and then we are off to the dump to take the garden waste and then take the pooch for a walk, a long one I hope. (me being selfish again!) and then finish the last bits in the nursery. Hopefully this should be it after today, should all be complete.
> 
> x x x

I do plan to chill this afternoon - maybe with a little light :sex: to get things going, followed by a brisk walk to the shop.


----------



## Jem

MrsP said:


> Got to be honest I think I only got it cos it suited his needs rather than anything else, but if I wanted it for mine I'd stand no chance x

:rofl: men! x


----------



## Jem

XKatX said:


> MrsP said:
> 
> 
> Morning my yummy mummies and how are we today?
> 
> Yet another fine day here in sunny Essex, although a bit foggy at present.
> 
> What a perfect way to start the day tea, toast & :sex: can't be bad can it? Just one problem, I am now aching like a gooden, but well can't have the best of both worlds.
> 
> XKatX you have been busy this weekend, make sure you take it easy this afternoon.
> 
> Anna1982 - I try not to think about it but I was only saying to Charliebear last night you can't help at every little twinge is this it. Oh well, time will tell?
> 
> So today I am going to :hangwashing: and then we are off to the dump to take the garden waste and then take the pooch for a walk, a long one I hope. (me being selfish again!) and then finish the last bits in the nursery. Hopefully this should be it after today, should all be complete.
> 
> x x x
> 
> I do plan to chill this afternoon - maybe with a little light :sex: to get things going, followed by a brisk walk to the shop.Click to expand...

You're all bloody at it!!!! :rofl: x


----------



## XKatX

Jem said:


> XKatX said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsP said:
> 
> 
> Morning my yummy mummies and how are we today?
> 
> Yet another fine day here in sunny Essex, although a bit foggy at present.
> 
> What a perfect way to start the day tea, toast & :sex: can't be bad can it? Just one problem, I am now aching like a gooden, but well can't have the best of both worlds.
> 
> XKatX you have been busy this weekend, make sure you take it easy this afternoon.
> 
> Anna1982 - I try not to think about it but I was only saying to Charliebear last night you can't help at every little twinge is this it. Oh well, time will tell?
> 
> So today I am going to :hangwashing: and then we are off to the dump to take the garden waste and then take the pooch for a walk, a long one I hope. (me being selfish again!) and then finish the last bits in the nursery. Hopefully this should be it after today, should all be complete.
> 
> x x x
> 
> I do plan to chill this afternoon - maybe with a little light :sex: to get things going, followed by a brisk walk to the shop.Click to expand...
> 
> You're all bloody at it!!!! :rofl: xClick to expand...

Of course it's all in the name of helping labour along!!!!:rofl:


----------



## Jem

Yep I'll be allowed after today so that'll be it for my OH, no stopping!!!!! x


----------



## MummyJade

Morning Mummy's 
I hope we are all happy and well? Whats everyones plans for today? I am off to MIL's for dinner! oh the joys! I see everyone is having :sex:! Eviction time is it?! :rofl:! I have been thinking about Evicting.... so what would we say was the best ways or what you have you been trying/will be trying?

xxx


----------



## bubba4

Well I am so tired and all I wanna do is sleep. :(

I have to say that :sex: didn't work with any of my girls and was overdue too. But no harm in trying walking is great though. OH has been working all week and is so shattered that he has been really ill, hee has really been over doing it. So we have left him in bed although means I am not able to do much as he might wake up. :cloud9: Need him feeling better for when I am tired :rofl:.

Kiddies are watching a dvd at mo so they are nice and quiet.

Have a great day today with all the :sex: and walking I can see afew babies making an early appearance.


----------



## MrsP

XKatX said:


> MrsP said:
> 
> 
> Morning my yummy mummies and how are we today?
> 
> Yet another fine day here in sunny Essex, although a bit foggy at present.
> 
> What a perfect way to start the day tea, toast & :sex: can't be bad can it? Just one problem, I am now aching like a gooden, but well can't have the best of both worlds.
> 
> XKatX you have been busy this weekend, make sure you take it easy this afternoon.
> 
> Anna1982 - I try not to think about it but I was only saying to Charliebear last night you can't help at every little twinge is this it. Oh well, time will tell?
> 
> So today I am going to :hangwashing: and then we are off to the dump to take the garden waste and then take the pooch for a walk, a long one I hope. (me being selfish again!) and then finish the last bits in the nursery. Hopefully this should be it after today, should all be complete.
> 
> x x x
> 
> I do plan to chill this afternoon - maybe with a little light :sex: to get things going, followed by a brisk walk to the shop.Click to expand...


Well I have just returned from my walk and I'm sorry to moan but it was the most agonising walk I have ever been on. I don't know what it was but it felt like it did more harm than good. Don't know if they were cramps or BH's but oh the pain!! :hissy::hissy:

I'm now sitting in the chair with a hot water bottle glued to my back and a cup of tea in hand.


----------



## Jem

Hope you're feeling better after a rest Mrs P x


----------



## Becky

yay i have my cot up now!! have put pics in pregnancy club section!!

Sorted out car insurance and have a good tidy up of our bedroom, going to have a shower and make some chilli in a bit

the sun is shinning and I have tomorrow off so im in a really good mood!! (apart from my poor kitty bless him)

x


----------



## ryder

Everyone is getting some action but me :( My OH still wont have sex with me lol! I have my fingers cross my DR tells me on Weds that she would like to induce me :D lol

Today im relaxing and then going to thanksgiving diner with my family. Last night we went to my Oh's family for dinner... Had a nice turkey dinner :D


----------



## Jem

That's great Becky! Will have a nosey in the pregnancy club section x


----------



## Jem

bubba4 said:


> Well I am so tired and all I wanna do is sleep. :(
> 
> I have to say that :sex: didn't work with any of my girls and was overdue too. But no harm in trying walking is great though. OH has been working all week and is so shattered that he has been really ill, hee has really been over doing it. So we have left him in bed although means I am not able to do much as he might wake up. :cloud9: Need him feeling better for when I am tired :rofl:.
> 
> Kiddies are watching a dvd at mo so they are nice and quiet.
> 
> Have a great day today with all the :sex: and walking I can see afew babies making an early appearance.

Hope you're feeling brighter soon Bubba4 x


----------



## Becky

ryder said:


> Everyone is getting some action but me :( My OH still wont have sex with me lol! I have my fingers cross my DR tells me on Weds that she would like to induce me :D lol
> 
> Today im relaxing and then going to thanksgiving diner with my family. Last night we went to my Oh's family for dinner... Had a nice turkey dinner :D

Didnt even realise it was thanksgiving today!! have a great day hun and remember you have the perfect excuse to have as much as you like!!

x


----------



## Jem

ryder said:


> Everyone is getting some action but me :( My OH still wont have sex with me lol! I have my fingers cross my DR tells me on Weds that she would like to induce me :D lol
> 
> Today im relaxing and then going to thanksgiving diner with my family. Last night we went to my Oh's family for dinner... Had a nice turkey dinner :D

Sounds yummy Ryder x


----------



## ryder

Pretty good... and all the desserts after, of course :D


----------



## Becky

have any of you bought nursing bras yet!?!

Im really struggling to find ones that fit!!

x


----------



## Jem

ryder said:


> Pretty good... and all the desserts after, of course :D

Yummy!!! x


----------



## ryder

Becky said:


> have any of you bought nursing bras yet!?!
> 
> Im really struggling to find ones that fit!!
> 
> x

Nope, dont think I am going to either... Im not really keen on BF at all although told my OH I would try, I have a pump that I bought. 

I figured even if I do do some BF im not going to be leaving the house to need the bra anyways.


----------



## Jem

Becky said:


> have any of you bought nursing bras yet!?!
> 
> Im really struggling to find ones that fit!!
> 
> x

No haven't brought any. I didn't last time either! x


----------



## MrsP

Jem said:


> Hope you're feeling better after a rest Mrs P x

Oh hon, I wish I was. My back is killing me and still having these cramps/BH's/contractions I don't know what the hell they are but when they come they hurt!! :cry::cry:

Worse when I am moving around.

How's your day? x x


----------



## MrsP

Becky said:


> have any of you bought nursing bras yet!?!
> 
> Im really struggling to find ones that fit!!
> 
> x

Sorry hon, not much help I haven't bought any and wasn't going too x x


----------



## Becky

MrsP - hope you feel better go and have a nice warm bath see if that relieves the tension abit!!

x


----------



## luvbunsazzle

Afternoon to all my lovely mummies to be
God you have all been busy, i had like 4 pages of catching up just from today!!
Well me and the OH have had a lovely day, we have been to Rockingham Caslte, which isn't as great as it sounds, my parents live in the grounds so am there often, but they had a big event on today, and it was brilliant, we then had lunch out, and did some shopping, mainly golf stuff for him, but i have really enjoyed my day.
MrsP you get plenty of rest, maybe you have overdone things a little.


----------



## ryder

Hope you feel better soon, Mrs P!!!


----------



## MrsP

Thanks mummies, I think I will take my self off to the bath.

It might be a coinsidence but I started taking the RL tablets yesterday, you think it might be them? I know Ryder said they did the same for her. Who knows?!?! Don't want to get my hopes up that something's happening.

Did try timing them, but not very good at that even with the contraction master. 

Glad you've had a lovely luvbunsazzle - you've had good wheather x x


----------



## XKatX

Well, I 've had a lovely day so far. Went out for a pub lunch with the in-laws, after a lazy morning. Yummy food! Then we did a really brisk walk home (in-laws went straight home from the pub). Just woken after an hours snooze - it was just lovely!!

I bought 2 nursing bras last week - from a really nice independent store in our local town. The lady fitting them was very knowledgable and helpful. Glad I bought them.

Mrs P - I hope you're bath helped. Do you think this is the start of something? I'm soooo excited for you!! ( I do get a bit overdramatic sometimes!!!)


----------



## MrsP

I haven't reached the bath yet :cry:, been trying to get the sodding sewing machine to work so I can adjust the curtains in nursery.

So nursery not finished but not too far off. :happydance: Dinner cooking as we speak and then I will hit the bath. Want to see the Peter Kaye programme at 8pm.

XKatX - I don't know if it's the start of something or not or if it is too early?? Not 37 weeks till Tuesday, not that it really makes a difference suppose baby P will come when ready. Maybe it could be don't want to read too much into it. I did have a couple of energic day end of this week and last night and today increased BH's and I don't mind sharing with you all I feel like a need a huge poo!!!

I have been 3 times today, but just doesn't seem enough or worth the effort of going!! 

x x


----------



## Jem

Hope you're ok MrsP, hope you're taking a bath right now as Peter Kay starts soon! Take it easy hun xxx

Sarah, glad you've had a lovely day at Rockingham Castle, the weathers been great for it! x

Glad you've had a good day too Kat x

Well I've had a chilled out day with Faith while Tim's been out, still waiting for him to get home infact! Have missed him! Just got back from seeing my friend and she was making rock cakes and scones so of course had to test them for her!!! Anyway have got to get Faith to bed so will shoot for now x


----------



## Eoz

Hey huns ,bloody hell I can't keep up with you all.Been away 24 hrs and it's over load!
You all sound like blooming nyphomaniacs!Eviction time.Poor babys he he.

Mrs P, How you feeling?xxx

Bubba,Where do you get your energy from?Send some my way and bloody good luck for saturday xxx

Kat,I will congratulate you tomoro when we see proof of bag being packed.xxx

Vickwick.Get on all fours that is supposed to help turn baby.Fingers crossed it does soon xxx

Hope everyone else is doing ok.I have had a horrible day,struggling to do the smallest of things.I got so much to do.Roll on weds when I get my confused head a bit more straight.Anyways Happy Bonking!! xxx


----------



## MrsP

***************Warning TMI!!!!!**********

Well was running bath and got the urge for the poo I felt I have needed all day. Suffice to say it was. At it was very loose to say the least!! So could it be a sign, could it be connected to the cramps I have had all day I'm not sure.

I mean I haven't felt ill or sick or anything like that to make me think it's an upset stomach. Still trying not to read too much into it. No loss of plug or sign of show or anything like that. Still convinced that babies don't come three weeks early, maybe I am kidding myself.

Oh and baby P has been face from still and quiet today. I thought they were meant to be quiet before take off??

But on a positive note, I did get to have my bath, even if it was at 8.20pm.

x x


----------



## MrsP

4thbump said:


> Hey huns ,bloody hell I can't keep up with you all.Been away 24 hrs and it's over load!
> You all sound like blooming nyphomaniacs!Eviction time.Poor babys he he.
> 
> Mrs P, How you feeling?xxx
> 
> Bubba,Where do you get your energy from?Send some my way and bloody good luck for saturday xxx
> 
> Kat,I will congratulate you tomoro when we see proof of bag being packed.xxx
> 
> Vickwick.Get on all fours that is supposed to help turn baby.Fingers crossed it does soon xxx
> 
> Hope everyone else is doing ok.I have had a horrible day,struggling to do the smallest of things.I got so much to do.Roll on weds when I get my confused head a bit more straight.Anyways Happy Bonking!! xxx

Feeling better hon, although back still achey but not enough to take pills and don't really want to stay topped up on paracetamol. What about you hon, how are things? x x x


----------



## luvbunsazzle

I think maybe the start of something hun, hmmm all a little exciting although kind of scary also.
Glad you got a bath at the end of it hun, just relax lots, get pampered lots hun, nice back massages.


----------



## ryder

Exciting, Mrs P!!! Maybe you will be one of the first to go!


----------



## MrsP

Well just about to go bio-oil my self up in a bit and try and keepm these stretchies under control although I can't complain too much don't have many and then I am going to watch Peter Kay on 4+1.

Yes it is exciting, but I keep thinking could be anything up to 5 weeks till meeting LO

How's your evening been? x x


----------



## luvbunsazzle

5 weeks isnt long either though, but i really do feel it's the start of something hun.
Mark is watching some film on box office, im kind of on and off watching it. Feeling sick at the moment, so trying to keep my mind off actually being sick, which is hard, but im getting there. :D


----------



## XKatX

Still sounds very promising to me Mrs P! Although I'm jealous you're getting all these signs so early!!! Glad you got your bath finally.
Just watched my first ever episode of Greys Anatomy. Have the whole 1st series - so plan to spend the week watching them! Anyone a fan?


----------



## MrsP

Oh hon I hope you feel better soon. :hug:

We were all blooming mummies at the end of the week, we seem to be wilting, maybe we over exerted ourselves.


----------



## MrsP

XKatX said:


> Still sounds very promising to me Mrs P! Although I'm jealous you're getting all these signs so early!!! Glad you got your bath finally.
> Just watched my first ever episode of Greys Anatomy. Have the whole 1st series - so plan to spend the week watching them! Anyone a fan?

Who knows hon, who knows. Time will tell.

I'll try and hang on if it is the case, you did say you're going first x

No I haven't seen it before, worth a watch? x


----------



## XKatX

I enjoyed the first episode. Think it will be good. My friend put me onto it and said that I should watch all 3 series to get me through mat leave!!!


----------



## MrsP

Well once you have done your bag then the time is yours. Best getting packing missy!!!

I still can't believe you're not packed!!! x x x


----------



## XKatX

MrsP said:


> Well once you have done your bag then the time is yours. Best getting packing missy!!!
> 
> I still can't believe you're not packed!!! x x x

I know, I know!! I'll start it tomorrow!! After the chimney sweep has been and I've been to B&Q though!


----------



## luvbunsazzle

I watched the first season, but have missed it since, Mark doesnt like it, and everytime it was on, always seemed to be busy. Might rent the other seasons. I enjoyed it.


----------



## MrsP

XKatX said:


> MrsP said:
> 
> 
> Well once you have done your bag then the time is yours. Best getting packing missy!!!
> 
> I still can't believe you're not packed!!! x x x
> 
> I know, I know!! I'll start it tomorrow!! After the chimney sweep has been and I've been to B&Q though!Click to expand...

Promise?


----------



## XKatX

MrsP said:


> XKatX said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsP said:
> 
> 
> Well once you have done your bag then the time is yours. Best getting packing missy!!!
> 
> I still can't believe you're not packed!!! x x x
> 
> I know, I know!! I'll start it tomorrow!! After the chimney sweep has been and I've been to B&Q though!Click to expand...
> 
> Promise?Click to expand...

I promise! Myhusband is laughing at me and looking disparingly at me now!!
By the way - birth plan. You all done yours? Another thing I haven't done yet!!:blush:


----------



## luvbunsazzle

I haven done my birth plan, haven done my hospital bag either, but i have longer than you both!!!


----------



## charliebear

Hello all, 

Wow, everyone's been at it!!! :rofl: Hope everyone enjoyed their day. 

Been to SIL for lunch, not too bad a day but only got in at 9pm! So :sleep: 

MrsP hope your feeling better after your bath, could be that you will be the first of the November mummy's to go!! :hugs:

Well planning to meet mum around lunch tomorrow to go and get measured for new bra's think it about time, not sure on nursing bra's - still haven't made my mind up :muaha: 

Bump feels soo stretched today, quite uncomfortable but hey ho. x


----------



## XKatX

charliebear said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Wow, everyone's been at it!!! :rofl: Hope everyone enjoyed their day.
> 
> Been to SIL for lunch, not too bad a day but only got in at 9pm! So :sleep:
> 
> MrsP hope your feeling better after your bath, could be that you will be the first of the November mummy's to go!! :hugs:

Sounds like you'll sleep well tonight!!


----------



## MrsP

XKatX!!!! :trouble:

Yes I've done mine, I had mine signed off at my 34 week appointment x x


----------



## charliebear

XKatX said:


> charliebear said:
> 
> 
> Hello all,
> 
> Wow, everyone's been at it!!! :rofl: Hope everyone enjoyed their day.
> 
> Been to SIL for lunch, not too bad a day but only got in at 9pm! So :sleep:
> 
> MrsP hope your feeling better after your bath, could be that you will be the first of the November mummy's to go!! :hugs:
> 
> Sounds like you'll sleep well tonight!!Click to expand...

I hope so!! 

I haven't done a birth plan - just want to go with the flow!! Going to a birthing centre so it's really relaxed. x


----------



## XKatX

MrsP said:


> XKatX!!!! :trouble:
> 
> Yes I've done mine, I had mine signed off at my 34 week appointment x x

Signed off? I didn't know it had to be signed off? 
I just don't know what my plan is yet! I just want to go woth the flow - so it hasn't really been high on my agenda. Suppose I should make the effort though - even if it just says "go with the flow"!!!:rofl:


----------



## XKatX

Good morning mummies to be!! How did we all sleep? Mine was a crap night - a lot of pain in my hips, so couldn't get comfy at all.
Oh well - todays another day.
I've got lots on today, as usual. Wandering up to the shops for my daily walk. Chimney sweep is coming just after lunch. Need to get to the diy shop to buy some underbed storage for the nursery - this child is so spoilt already, that we're running out of room! 
And - Mrs P - I am packing my hospital bag!!!
What a day! What are you crowd up to?


----------



## MrsP

XKatX said:


> MrsP said:
> 
> 
> XKatX!!!! :trouble:
> 
> Yes I've done mine, I had mine signed off at my 34 week appointment x x
> 
> Signed off? I didn't know it had to be signed off?
> I just don't know what my plan is yet! I just want to go woth the flow - so it hasn't really been high on my agenda. Suppose I should make the effort though - even if it just says "go with the flow"!!!:rofl:Click to expand...

She just signed and dated it to confirm that none of my requests were unreasonable. Although she did take out that I said I would prefere an epiostomy rather than to tear and she said no you don't and we took it out. x x


----------



## XKatX

Morning Mrs P. I knew you'd be the first to reply!!!!


----------



## MrsP

Good morning,

Well what a lovely autumnal morning, got the back door and windows open, brush those cob webs away. Although sun is not really out.

XKatX - I am pleased that you are doing your bag, starting to make me nervous!!

I had a great nights sleep, which I was dreading actually especially since I didn't have such a good day yesterday.

Plans for today, I feel the need to ensure everything in this house is ship shape, after yesterday encase Baby P decides to make an appearance. Also going to finish the curtains for the nursery, washing is in, just one more load to go. Will also take the dog for a walk.

x x x


----------



## MrsP

XKatX said:


> Morning Mrs P. I knew you'd be the first to reply!!!!

Morning lovely,

Early riser me, like to make the most of the day. Just about to put the kettle on, want a cuppa? x


----------



## XKatX

Too late hun - already had one!! I'm just off for a shower, then gonna put all babies clothes in the wash. I'm assuming I'll only have to do one as they're so small! This is when I realise just how much stuff we have!
Suppose I should have a peek at the "What to pack" thread this morning too!


----------



## Eoz

Morning Nov Mums.I've got a excting day head got to pay bills,Fill the freezer,Clean the car,water,oil,point checks and tyres.Toddler group,Washing,Ironing and then trying to relax with a cuppa and probably some paracetamol.

Not long for most of you! Have a good day xxxx


----------



## MrsP

Maybe an idea hon. 

I packed two bags if that's any help. I packed one for when we have to dash to the hospital including towel and normal bits and pieces. I've tried to pack mine in order that I will need things so Si hasn't got to rumage through everything. Baby P's stuff is in the same case but I have put the outfit I want LO to be dressed in, into a carrier bag so Si can just hand it over. 

In the other one I packed stuff for coming home including blanket, snowsuit, going home outfit for both me and the baby. Also I packed a couple of carrier bags encase we had any visitors, not that I expect pressies but it saves struggling out the door if we do.

x x


----------



## MrsP

4thbump said:


> Morning Nov Mums.I've got a excting day head got to pay bills,Fill the freezer,Clean the car,water,oil,point checks and tyres.Toddler group,Washing,Ironing and then trying to relax with a cuppa and probably some paracetamol.
> 
> Not long for most of you! Have a good day xxxx

You are a busy bunny this morning, you're meant to be taking it easy. When do you have your next appointment hon? x x


----------



## XKatX

MrsP said:


> Maybe an idea hon.
> 
> I packed two bags if that's any help. I packed one for when we have to dash to the hospital including towel and normal bits and pieces. I've tried to pack mine in order that I will need things so Si hasn't got to rumage through everything. Baby P's stuff is in the same case but I have put the outfit I want LO to be dressed in, into a carrier bag so Si can just hand it over.
> 
> In the other one I packed stuff for coming home including blanket, snowsuit, going home outfit for both me and the baby. Also I packed a couple of carrier bags encase we had any visitors, not that I expect pressies but it saves struggling out the door if we do.
> 
> x x

Thanks hun. Every bit of advice helps - as you can tell, I'm not a great organiser!!


----------



## MrsP

XKatX said:


> MrsP said:
> 
> 
> Maybe an idea hon.
> 
> I packed two bags if that's any help. I packed one for when we have to dash to the hospital including towel and normal bits and pieces. I've tried to pack mine in order that I will need things so Si hasn't got to rumage through everything. Baby P's stuff is in the same case but I have put the outfit I want LO to be dressed in, into a carrier bag so Si can just hand it over.
> 
> In the other one I packed stuff for coming home including blanket, snowsuit, going home outfit for both me and the baby. Also I packed a couple of carrier bags encase we had any visitors, not that I expect pressies but it saves struggling out the door if we do.
> 
> x x
> 
> Thanks hun. Every bit of advice helps - as you can tell, I'm not a great organiser!!Click to expand...

You'll get there hon :hugs:


----------



## XKatX

4thbump said:


> Morning Nov Mums.I've got a excting day head got to pay bills,Fill the freezer,Clean the car,water,oil,point checks and tyres.Toddler group,Washing,Ironing and then trying to relax with a cuppa and probably some paracetamol.
> 
> Not long for most of you! Have a good day xxxx

Sounds like abusy day! Hope you give yourself enough time to have a PROPER rest and relax. Don't overdo it hun x x


----------



## Eoz

Thanks hunnies.My appt is wednesday but I have a feeling that baby will be joining this world after my scan so really need to do stuff.I don't have any family to help only a handful of good friends but it's not jobs they can do.My OH is going to work as normal.I'll be fine,I'm a stubborn cow though and like to get it all done then I can at least relax knowing it's all done if anything does happen. xx


----------



## bubba4

4thbump said:


> Thanks hunnies.My appt is wednesday but I have a feeling that baby will be joining this world after my scan so really need to do stuff.I don't have any family to help only a handful of good friends but it's not jobs they can do.My OH is going to work as normal.I'll be fine,I'm a stubborn cow though and like to get it all done then I can at least relax knowing it's all done if anything does happen. xx

Make sure you take it easy, never hard when you have other kiddies :dohh:

Morning everyone.

Well done xKatx looking forward to seeing pics of you hospital bags :happydance:
MrsP busy as usual I see, glad your feeling better.

Well I have just took kiddies to school just need to take baby to playgroup. Not sure whats on today. Hope you all have a good day :D


----------



## MrsP

4thbump said:


> Thanks hunnies.My appt is wednesday but I have a feeling that baby will be joining this world after my scan so really need to do stuff.I don't have any family to help only a handful of good friends but it's not jobs they can do.My OH is going to work as normal.I'll be fine,I'm a stubborn cow though and like to get it all done then I can at least relax knowing it's all done if anything does happen. xx

You still need to try and take it easy hon x x:hug:


----------



## MrsP

bubba4 said:


> 4thbump said:
> 
> 
> Thanks hunnies.My appt is wednesday but I have a feeling that baby will be joining this world after my scan so really need to do stuff.I don't have any family to help only a handful of good friends but it's not jobs they can do.My OH is going to work as normal.I'll be fine,I'm a stubborn cow though and like to get it all done then I can at least relax knowing it's all done if anything does happen. xx
> 
> Make sure you take it easy, never hard when you have other kiddies :dohh:
> 
> Morning everyone.
> 
> Well done xKatx looking forward to seeing pics of you hospital bags :happydance:
> MrsP busy as usual I see, glad your feeling better.
> 
> Well I have just took kiddies to school just need to take baby to playgroup. Not sure whats on today. Hope you all have a good day :DClick to expand...


Morning lovely, 

How are you feeling today?

Yes have a few little jobs to do today, just feel the need to get everything done and out the way, not that there is loads but just a few loose ends. x


----------



## charliebear

Morninig Mummy's, 

Wow i thought logging on before 10am was early these days :rofl: how wrong I was the chitchat has already started!!

MrsP- Glad your feeling better. 
XKatX - Looking forward to these hospital bag pics! blush: I've actually got to re-sort mine!)
4thbump - Try to take it easy hun, dont want to be shattered for LO coming! Have I said good luck for Wednesday?! Good luck. x


----------



## MrsP

charliebear said:


> Morninig Mummy's,
> 
> Wow i thought logging on before 10am was early these days :rofl: how wrong I was the chitchat has already started!!
> 
> MrsP- Glad your feeling better.
> XKatX - Looking forward to these hospital bag pics! blush: I've actually got to re-sort mine!)
> 4thbump - Try to take it easy hun, dont want to be shattered for LO coming! Have I said good luck for Wednesday?! Good luck. x

Morning gorgeous!!

Never too early to log on and catch up!!

Hoe are you today? x :hugs:


----------



## charliebear

Hi hun, 

I'm fine, although thats when i'm sitting! Bump has dropped somewhat and is very achey and uncomfortable. 
Otherwise i'm fine and off to town around 11ish to go bra shopping - how exciting :happydance:

How are you?? Has everything stopped?? Hope you get all your little jobs done today!!
You reminded me, I need carriers in my hospital bag :dohh: x


----------



## MrsP

Woop woop!!! Baby A is on the move!! What day is your appointment next week?

I'm good thanks, still a bit achey but more period type pains but nothing to cry about. Also unsure if plug is coming away, or same question as last weekend really. So just keeping an eye on it.

Take it easy in town, don't over do it. x x


----------



## charliebear

MrsP said:


> Woop woop!!! Baby A is on the move!! What day is your appointment next week?
> 
> I'm good thanks, still a bit achey but more period type pains but nothing to cry about. Also unsure if plug is coming away, or same question as last weekend really. So just keeping an eye on it.
> 
> Take it easy in town, don't over do it. x x

I'm so pleased, trying not to complain too much as it means all the right things are happening!! :yipee: 

Appointment is Tuesday, just before lunch! Yours on Wednesday?

oooh, Baby P wont be long till you meet mummy!! 

Plan not to do too much, got tonnes in the house to do!! xx


----------



## MrsP

Must be all that walking you have been doing, it's obviously paying off. Come on Aiden, shift a bit more for mummy please.

Yes wednesday morning, go and see what she has to say. 

I don't know about you, I've gone from being sh!t scared to so excited. I just want baby P to come now, not cos I'm fed up being pregnant cos that's not bothered me, but I want to know what my yellow bump is. Just getting impatient!!


----------



## charliebear

MrsP said:


> Must be all that walking you have been doing, it's obviously paying off. Come on Aiden, shift a bit more for mummy please.
> 
> Yes wednesday morning, go and see what she has to say.
> 
> I don't know about you, I've gone from being sh!t scared to so excited. I just want baby P to come now, not cos I'm fed up being pregnant cos that's not bothered me, but I want to know what my yellow bump is. Just getting impatient!!

I know what you mean, but i'm sooo excited and soo bloody terrified atm!! :muaha: I just want him here and all the nervousness of when and if to be over. 
OH is soo excited my sis nearly lost her DS to him twice this week! :dohh: I really didnt think he would hand him back! 

I soo want to know if Baby P has been a blue or pink bump all along!! xx


----------



## MrsP

What you terrified of hon? x


----------



## Becky

Morning all!! had a lazy lie in this morning before I start tidying again!!

x


----------



## charliebear

MrsP said:


> What you terrified of hon? x

My first thought.......EVERYTHING!! :rofl:

Just the unexpected i guess, the when it will happen, how is it going to be, how much will it hurt and will i be able to do it?? 
All the usual things I guess...I dont like not being in control and its not as if i can say 'lets do this next week!!' (I cant even sit in a wheelchair with someone pushing me!!) xx


----------



## charliebear

Becky said:


> Morning all!! had a lazy lie in this morning before I start tidying again!!
> 
> x

Morning hun, 

Hope you enjoyed your lie in. 
Today was the first time I've seen 8am since I left work!! x


----------



## MrsP

charliebear said:


> MrsP said:
> 
> 
> What you terrified of hon? x
> 
> My first thought.......EVERYTHING!! :rofl:
> 
> Just the unexpected i guess, the when it will happen, how is it going to be, how much will it hurt and will i be able to do it??
> All the usual things I guess...I dont like not being in control and its not as if i can say 'lets do this next week!!' (I cant even sit in a wheelchair with someone pushing me!!) xxClick to expand...

Oh lovely!!! :hug:

I feel just the same. I know what you mean about not being in control, I will be the first to put my hands up and say I am a control freak. I find it totally inconvienient that I don't know the exact arrival date of Baby P.

You will be able to do it and yo'll be just fine. You have Steve with you to support you and I am sure things will be fine. If you didn't think you could do it or see it through you wouldn't have started trying. Like you say it's the unknown.

The worry isn't over yet, but you have to trust your body, trust Steve and trust the people who have your care and ensure to speak up if you're not happy. :hug:


----------



## MrsP

Becky said:


> Morning all!! had a lazy lie in this morning before I start tidying again!!
> 
> x

Good morning,

Much else planned for your day? x


----------



## bubba4

Morning Becky :D
CharlieBear hugs hun xx when I was preggers with my 1st I always thought if it hurt that much women wouldn't have more than 1 child. It really is the best experience, I always get nervous but think women have been doing it for centuries and in other countries they have no medical care. 

Once you are in labour you will suddenly be very calm and nature does most for you. :) 

I am being creative at mo made a box for DD cards to go in and have been cutting letters, feel like I am on Blue Peter :lol:


----------



## bubba4

Got Pink's New Song on my lappy and it's really loud :D :D :D Loving it :)


----------



## charliebear

:hugs: Thanks hun. 
Your so full of lovely reassuring words. :hugs: You always know what to say. 

I'm going to run now, get ready to meet mum. Will log on later to catch up. xx


----------



## Becky

MrsP said:


> Becky said:
> 
> 
> Morning all!! had a lazy lie in this morning before I start tidying again!!
> 
> x
> 
> Good morning,
> 
> Much else planned for your day? xClick to expand...

No not really I have work the rest of the week so just going to try and chill out a bit luke is off aswell so we may go for a wonder by the river and get a coffee!

Charliebear - I know how your feeling and I dont know about you but everyday without fail I get asked if im scared or nerveous yet!! I have just blocked the labour part out and skipped to the next chapter which is having my baby in my arms, If i thought about it to much I would be a nervous wreck by now. Its easier said than done though!!

x


----------



## MrsP

charliebear said:


> :hugs: Thanks hun.
> Your so full of lovely reassuring words. :hugs: You always know what to say.
> 
> I'm going to run now, get ready to meet mum. Will log on later to catch up. xx

Enjoy your time with mum today and try and relax x x x x


----------



## MrsP

bubba4 said:


> Morning Becky :D
> CharlieBear hugs hun xx when I was preggers with my 1st I always thought if it hurt that much women wouldn't have more than 1 child. It really is the best experience, I always get nervous but think women have been doing it for centuries and in other countries they have no medical care.
> 
> Once you are in labour you will suddenly be very calm and nature does most for you. :)
> 
> I am being creative at mo made a box for DD cards to go in and have been cutting letters, feel like I am on Blue Peter :lol:


Ooo look at you this morning, very creative I must say.

You ready for all this on Saturday? Where you holding party? x x


----------



## Jem

Flipping heck! How many posts!!!!! It's took me ages to catch up!

Hope everyone's well and kat, glad you're packing that hospital bag!!!! x

Had a busy morning, was at work at 7.15am and dropped the kids I look after off at school, took Faith to the docs as she's gone constipated again bless her (suffered since she was one but is on Movicol for it. Anyway have been told to up the dosage so fingers crossed), then I nipped to the bank and then to Tescos to pick some bits up. Now I'm chilling till I need to pick the kids back up from school at 3.20pm until their mum gets back from work. After next week I'm officially on Maternity Leave!!! x


----------



## MummyJade

Hey Ladies 
how are we all doing? Had bad nights sleep last night kept getting cramp in the backs of my legs! it was a killer! every 20-30 mins! so i had a restless night.... and to top it all off i had OH and Diva (me staffy) snoring! was not a happy bunny this morning! So i have gone on strike today not doing a thing! but that could change to gardening as Diva has just come in covered in mud! 
xx


----------



## Jem

Bless you, know how you feel, I didn't sleep well either last night x


----------



## MrsP

Jem said:


> Flipping heck! How many posts!!!est you!! It's took me ages to catch up!
> 
> Hope everyone's well and kat, glad you're packing that hospital bag!!!! x
> 
> Had a busy morning, was at work at 7.15am and dropped the kids I look after off at school, took Faith to the docs as she's gone constipated again bless her (suffered since she was one but is on Movicol for it. Anyway have been told to up the dosage so fingers crossed), then I nipped to the bank and then to Tescos to pick some bits up. Now I'm chilling till I need to pick the kids back up from school at 3.20pm until their mum gets back from work. After next week I'm officially on Maternity Leave!!! x

:yipee::yipee::yipee:

Bet you can't wait?!

Did you and hubby have a nice evening together once he got home? x


----------



## MrsP

MummyJade said:


> Hey Ladies
> how are we all doing? Had bad nights sleep last night kept getting cramp in the backs of my legs! it was a killer! every 20-30 mins! so i had a restless night.... and to top it all off i had OH and Diva (me staffy) snoring! was not a happy bunny this morning! So i have gone on strike today not doing a thing! but that could change to gardening as Diva has just come in covered in mud!
> xx

Oh hon, not good. Maybe take it easy today or strike like you say and just take a cat nap if you feel like it throughout the day x x


----------



## Jem

He didn't get home till 9pm! Then we were in bed for 10pm so didn't really see him much and he was shattered! Will see him tonight when he comes home from work as he was still asleep this morning.

Yeah can't wait till next week but I'm only on school runs now so can't really complain x


----------



## luvbunsazzle

Goodness me girls, you have all been busy this morning!!! 5 pages i think it was!!!!

Well my plans for today, hmmm, Mark has decided he isn't well, so has phoned work and is having a sick day, bless him. I plan on going through the nursery with a final toothpick and making sure i have everything, and what i dont have i will then go into town and buy. Need to nip into Morrisons and buy a few bits for tonights dinner, im cooking him Steak, which is a first as i hate red meat, but he is worth it. AWWWW
Grape must still hate orange squash, everytime i drink it, since being pregnant im really sick, so i brought orange and pineapple squash and was sick all the same. GRRR. LOL
*35 WEEKS TODAY*


----------



## Jem

Oh dear, isn't it funny what doesn't agree with us when pregnant!!!

Hope Marks ok x


----------



## luvbunsazzle

Im sure he'll be fine, men and sick days, or man flu!! ha ha.
How are you feeling today? Did you hear the Leicesta meet has been changed dates? It's the 30th now, so quite close to due dates, especially your's!!!


----------



## Jem

Lol! Man flu!!!

No didn't realise the leicester meet has been changed! Will hopefully beable to make that one, will check my calendar!!! x


----------



## cosmotbear

Morning ladies - OMG you have been up bright and early chatting away!! Charliebear, glad to hear the bump has moved south too! I'm not the only freak...OH said mine looks like a beer gut now coz its hanging low!! 
Jem, bet you can't wait to be on maternity now! I have been really thinking about the birth this morning too, I feel the same, its the unknown thats the most scary I think. I'd like to fast forward and be at home with babba now! oooh the doorbell just went and my Jungle Room Makeover kit has arrived - the last stage in the nursery!!


----------



## XKatX

:hissy::hissy: I've just driven all the way to Homebase - it's not exactly close - only to find they don't sell a single thing I went for!!:hissy::hissy:
Was gonna drive to B&Q, but thats the same distance from my house in the opposite direction!! I really can't be arsed today. I just want to get my bag sorted (which I've nearly finished girls!) and I have a sudden urge to sort the nursery out. I just want it clean, tidy and sorted now.


----------



## Becky

luvbunsazzle said:


> Goodness me girls, you have all been busy this morning!!! 5 pages i think it was!!!!
> 
> Well my plans for today, hmmm, Mark has decided he isn't well, so has phoned work and is having a sick day, bless him. I plan on going through the nursery with a final toothpick and making sure i have everything, and what i dont have i will then go into town and buy. Need to nip into Morrisons and buy a few bits for tonights dinner, im cooking him Steak, which is a first as i hate red meat, but he is worth it. AWWWW
> Grape must still hate orange squash, everytime i drink it, since being pregnant im really sick, so i brought orange and pineapple squash and was sick all the same. GRRR. LOL
> *35 WEEKS TODAY*


I have found the same only at night though with all fruit juices!! fussy babys hey!

x


----------



## Becky

XKatX said:


> :hissy::hissy: I've just driven all the way to Homebase - it's not exactly close - only to find they don't sell a single thing I went for!!:hissy::hissy:
> Was gonna drive to B&Q, but thats the same distance from my house in the opposite direction!! I really can't be arsed today. I just want to get my bag sorted (which I've nearly finished girls!) and I have a sudden urge to sort the nursery out. I just want it clean, tidy and sorted now.

oh hun that sucks!! what were you looking for?? My mum has gone to ikea for shelves and lampshades for me today!!

x


----------



## cosmotbear

congrats on 35 weeks sarah!! I lay off the OJ now too, its the worst for my heartburn (don;t actually puke up tho!) Can you order online Kat?


----------



## XKatX

I needed a new runner for one of the kitchen drawers and some under bed storage for the babies room. I was just going to get some of the plastic boxes on wheels, but they didn't have any shallow ones. I was so bloody cross! Never mind - I'll just have to go shopping again tomorrow:dohh:


----------



## Becky

maybe call before you go tomorrow dont want to drive miles again only to come back empty handed!!

x


----------



## wilbrabeany

Two weeks till i start maternity leave i cant wait!!! OH and i start NCT classes last week got 2 more this week and we really enjoying them..got a really nice group of couples. Def recommend them on what we've seen so far. Packed my hospital bag this weekend so we are good to go. Last scan this Wednesday and then all being well we can book in at the birthing centre. Fingers crossed.xx


----------



## XKatX

wilbrabeany said:


> Two weeks till i start maternity leave i cant wait!!! OH and i start NCT classes last week got 2 more this week and we really enjoying them..got a really nice group of couples. Def recommend them on what we've seen so far. Packed my hospital bag this weekend so we are good to go. Last scan this Wednesday and then all being well we can book in at the birthing centre. Fingers crossed.xx

Sounds like your nearly ready to go! You've brought shame on me now - no hospital bag, no birth plan :blush: I'm working on it though!!!


----------



## Becky

my hospital bag is dotted around about 3 rooms in the house nothing is actually packed!!

x


----------



## XKatX

Becky said:


> my hospital bag is dotted around about 3 rooms in the house nothing is actually packed!!
> 
> x

Yey!! You've made me feel a bit better now!! The chimney sweep will be here soon, then I'll try and finish my bag.


----------



## Jayne

Kat, I might go before you, sorry hun! 

I went for a normal check-up with the midwife today and she sent me for an emergency scan cause I'm still measuring 4 weeks ahead (now measuring 41 weeks, yikes!). 

Anyway, turns out Molly now weighs in at a hefty 9lb 0.4oz. And I still have 3 weeks to go!


----------



## Jem

cosmotbear said:


> Morning ladies - OMG you have been up bright and early chatting away!! Charliebear, glad to hear the bump has moved south too! I'm not the only freak...OH said mine looks like a beer gut now coz its hanging low!!
> Jem, bet you can't wait to be on maternity now! I have been really thinking about the birth this morning too, I feel the same, its the unknown thats the most scary I think. I'd like to fast forward and be at home with babba now! oooh the doorbell just went and my Jungle Room Makeover kit has arrived - the last stage in the nursery!!

No can't wait! I mean I know it's only school runs now but getting up early is a killer! Even Faith looked outside this morning and said "mummy it's still night time, why we going out?" Bless her!


----------



## Jem

XKatX said:


> :hissy::hissy: I've just driven all the way to Homebase - it's not exactly close - only to find they don't sell a single thing I went for!!:hissy::hissy:
> Was gonna drive to B&Q, but thats the same distance from my house in the opposite direction!! I really can't be arsed today. I just want to get my bag sorted (which I've nearly finished girls!) and I have a sudden urge to sort the nursery out. I just want it clean, tidy and sorted now.

Nesting nesting!!!!! x


----------



## Jem

Jayne said:


> Kat, I might go before you, sorry hun!
> 
> I went for a normal check-up with the midwife today and she sent me for an emergency scan cause I'm still measuring 4 weeks ahead (now measuring 41 weeks, yikes!).
> 
> Anyway, turns out Molly now weighs in at a hefty 9lb 0.4oz. And I still have 3 weeks to go!

Eek!!! x


----------



## ryder

Goodmorning everyone!!!

Too many pages for me to comment on everyone lol... You guys are like 5 hours ahead I think. Id have to take notes to remeber everything. 

Good luck with all your appointments!!! I have one weds with my OB for her to review my fluid levels as they are low and to tell me if they are going to do anything. 

I felt like crap last night, dont know if it was just from the turkey or what lol... I had really sharp waves of cervical pain for a few hours and then I woke up in the middle of the night with the worst feeling in my stomach, I cant even explain it... lol, it was like the worst period cramps, with the worst diahreah cramps and a bad pain in the right side... 

I went back to sleep and it is mostly gone... Still have yukcy diahreah feeling though. lol but im not counting on anything happening.


----------



## XKatX

Jayne said:


> Kat, I might go before you, sorry hun!
> 
> I went for a normal check-up with the midwife today and she sent me for an emergency scan cause I'm still measuring 4 weeks ahead (now measuring 41 weeks, yikes!).
> 
> Anyway, turns out Molly now weighs in at a hefty 9lb 0.4oz. And I still have 3 weeks to go!

Oh my goodness!! Hope things hapen for you soon hun. Do they know what the plan is after the scan? Or is it just wait and see?


----------



## ryder

Wow Jayne, hopefully it is just alot of fluids making you measure alot! Good luck!


----------



## Jayne

XKatX said:


> Jayne said:
> 
> 
> Kat, I might go before you, sorry hun!
> 
> I went for a normal check-up with the midwife today and she sent me for an emergency scan cause I'm still measuring 4 weeks ahead (now measuring 41 weeks, yikes!).
> 
> Anyway, turns out Molly now weighs in at a hefty 9lb 0.4oz. And I still have 3 weeks to go!
> 
> Oh my goodness!! Hope things hapen for you soon hun. Do they know what the plan is after the scan? Or is it just wait and see?Click to expand...

I think they're a bit useless tbh. I saw my consultant walking down the corridor on my way out and told her she said they'd just see how it goes. Grrr. I do have an appointment with the midwife on the 20th though - my mum reckons they'll keep me in and induce me. Fingers crossed, eh?


----------



## MrsP

luvbunsazzle said:


> Goodness me girls, you have all been busy this morning!!! 5 pages i think it was!!!!
> 
> Well my plans for today, hmmm, Mark has decided he isn't well, so has phoned work and is having a sick day, bless him. I plan on going through the nursery with a final toothpick and making sure i have everything, and what i dont have i will then go into town and buy. Need to nip into Morrisons and buy a few bits for tonights dinner, im cooking him Steak, which is a first as i hate red meat, but he is worth it. AWWWW
> Grape must still hate orange squash, everytime i drink it, since being pregnant im really sick, so i brought orange and pineapple squash and was sick all the same. GRRR. LOL
> *35 WEEKS TODAY*

Happy 35 weeks luvbunsazzle :hug:


----------



## XKatX

Phewy!!! Just walked to the shop and back and had the most painful Braxton Hicks - all the way there and all the way back!! Didn't think I was going to make it home!! I was so excited that I got home and went straight onto the bouncing ball!! I remember someone saying to use braxton hicks to push baby into the pelvis more by bouncing. Lets hope it works!!!


----------



## MrsP

XKatX said:


> Phewy!!! Just walked to the shop and back and had the most painful Braxton Hicks - all the way there and all the way back!! Didn't think I was going to make it home!! I was so excited that I got home and went straight onto the bouncing ball!! I remember someone saying to use braxton hicks to push baby into the pelvis more by bouncing. Lets hope it works!!!

How's it feeling now? x


----------



## XKatX

Fine thanks. I know that it isn't the start of anything - I just enjoyed knowing that I was doing some good. Anything to help the process along I say!
You had a good day Mrs P?


----------



## biteable

My braxton hicks have suddenly got a bite to them as well,i thought they were meant to be painless,never mind.Anyhow how is every1,ive antenatal tmw so hoping l/o is further engaged,felt rough all day and its my b/dy so its a quiet 1 in tonight i think,o/h wants to take me out but id prefer to stay put,never mind i will have to eat 2 lots of b/day cake,1 for me and 1 4 lewis lol


----------



## ryder

The race is on :D I think there are a bunch of us due within a couple days of each other!

Keep walking around and doing stuff Kat!!!


----------



## MrsP

XKatX said:


> Fine thanks. I know that it isn't the start of anything - I just enjoyed knowing that I was doing some good. Anything to help the process along I say!
> You had a good day Mrs P?

You thinking just hurry up now?!!

I've had a lovely day thank you. Did all washing as planned and then my best friend came round, unplanned so we rudely took a trip to macdonalds :blush: and then we mooched about the shops and then came home and took the dog for a walk over the country park for about 40 minutes, which is hopefully helping things along.

Just in need of a little :sleep:

Still trying to work this sodding sewing machine to finish curtains, may give in and take them to the cleaners. I borrowed machine from neighbour so she is coming back for further training.

Saw your shopping trip wasn't as sucessful as planned? x


----------



## MrsP

biteable said:


> My braxton hicks have suddenly got a bite to them as well,i thought they were meant to be painless,never mind.Anyhow how is every1,ive antenatal tmw so hoping l/o is further engaged,felt rough all day and its my b/dy so its a quiet 1 in tonight i think,o/h wants to take me out but id prefer to stay put,never mind i will have to eat 2 lots of b/day cake,1 for me and 1 4 lewis lol

Happy birthday hon :cake:

Sorry that you're not feeling to good. Who ever said BH's aren't painful needs to be :gun:as I discovered yesterday.

Maybe you should planned a date with your PJ's and pillow and celebrate when you feel a little more up for it x x


----------



## luvbunsazzle

:cake: Happy birthday biteable :cake:
Sounds like you do need a jim jam night, bless you, take it easy hun.


----------



## luvbunsazzle

Evening ladies
Well OH has perked up quite alot, he is now cooking me dinner, were having enchilarders tonight, yummy!!
Grape is giving me heaps of back ache at the moment, so decided a nice sit down, a cuppa tea and a catch up with all of todays happenings was on the cards.
Got the midwife tomorrow, so hoping my blood pressure is back to normal, wish me luck girls. We then have our 2nd parent class in the evening..... :D
Any plans of such for tonight?
Cosmo how is the jungle makeover coming along?
Kat how is the bag?
bubba4 how did the card making come along?
All the rest, so many of us, how was your days, plans come along ok?


----------



## ryder

my day is going boring and slow. Its only 12:50pm here.


----------



## luvbunsazzle

oh bless ya hun, u got anything planned for the rest of the day?


----------



## ryder

Nope lol... I just spent the past 2 days visiting and eating thanksgiving stuff lol!

My OH has today as a holiay so we may go out for a walk somewhere later. It is actually quite sunny and warm, its been cold for the past 2 weeks :(

All the stores and stuff are closed today though... so not much to do.


----------



## charliebear

Afternoon mummy's to be, 

wow, everyone has been busy today again. Will we give ourselves a rest sometime before our LO's come? 

Had a nice day today, met mum, plenty of tea breaks, met auntie, had lunch and come home. Best part - bargin maternity skinny jeans!! :yipee: (although cant wait to go out and buy a whole new wardrobe after babba is here!!)



Becky said:


> Charliebear - I know how your feeling and I dont know about you but everyday without fail I get asked if im scared or nerveous yet!! I have just blocked the labour part out and skipped to the next chapter which is having my baby in my arms, If i thought about it to much I would be a nervous wreck by now. Its easier said than done though!!
> 
> x

I think this is the problem, people constantly saying things about the labour and stuff!! Still trying to think about best parts tho and as you say trying not to think about it too much. 

Bitable- happy birthday :cake:
Luvbunsazzle - Congrats hun, 35 weeks!! Not long now. :wohoo: 
MrsP - glad you had a nice day and you got everything done. 
Jayne - let us know how things go on the 20th with mw
XKatX - hows the bouncing and BH? Im pestering OH to blow my ball up as its abit deflated at the moment :hissy:

My, there are too many of us to remember!!! :blush: x


----------



## biteable

Thank u for all your b/day greetings well its a takeaway for me tonight soaps and a early night i think,im ure i will feel better tmw


----------



## XKatX

Well, I've nearly packed my hospital bag. I've been in the nursery most of the afternoon, tidying things up. Ive taken things out of their packets and taken tags off so that they're safe for the LO. I've arranged things so that I know where they are (I.e all bath stuff together, bum changing together etc). I've done a wash of baby bedding and newborn clothes. Had a funny conversation with OH, trying to decide which outfit to pack for the way home! we were talking cross purposes though - coz he thought I was talking about me, when I meant baby!
I just need to get some little bits from town, then I'm done!! Gosh I've been busy!
Happy Birthday Biteable!!!
Jayne - hope things go ok with the mw on the 20th
Ryder - glad you had a nice thanksgiving - chill and relax - there's plenty of time for shopping when the shops open!

Everyone else - I hope you have been enjoying your day!!


----------



## Becky

I think ive had a very productive day today, finished sorting out our room got OH to make more shelves and put them up had a huge sort out of clothes and all the baby bits that were just chucked into a cupboard are not all sorted!!

filed away all my paperwork that was in piles all over the place.

Now all I have to do is wash all his clothes and pack my hospital bag!! 

first things first im off to make millionaire shortbread :)

x


----------



## XKatX

Ooh - what's millionaire shortbread?
I'm just making Paprika chicken, with warm potato salad, green salad and garlic bread. Especially for my hubby when he gets home from Kung Fu.


----------



## Becky

its shortbread with a layer of caramel on top and a layer of chocolate on top of that!! 

ohh your dinner sounds yummy, OH wants corned beef hash which i hate so i may just have carbonara!!

x


----------



## XKatX

You'll have to post th recipe for it. In the recipe section? If you don't mine pretty please?


----------



## Becky

yea thats fine ill do it later for you!! right im off to the kitchen enjoy your evenings ladies!!

x


----------



## ryder

That sounds yummy!


----------



## Becky

recipe posted in recipe exchange section!! mine is chilling in the fridge now :D

x


----------



## MrsP

Good morning mummies.

Hope you're all ok?

Well it is safe to say I'm well and truely p!ssed off and just about everything is driving me mad, my DH being one of them. :hissy:

No reason in particular just had enough :cry:

But on a positive note, it's a lovely morning here and I am officially full term today so there's something to be happy about. :happydance::happydance:

Few little jobs today, first one being writing a to do list cos I keep forgetting things.

x x x


----------



## biteable

Congrats on being officialy full term hun,not much longer now.Im feeling alot better today antenatal later then the last parentcraft class as well as the usual household chores,prey dull and miserable here


----------



## XKatX

Sorry you're feeling so rubbish today Mrs P. I hope we can help to cheer you up!!! And congrats on full term - we're all getting there now! The race is on!!!!:happydance:
Thanks for the recipe Becky. I will make some today!
Enjoy your antenatal and parentclass today Biteable.

I'm off to town to buy some travel size shampoo, shower gel and stuff for hospital bag. Plus some new jogging bottom type things - I swore I wouldn't cave in to this, but now I'm at home all day, they're the most comfy things! I'll just get changed before hubby gets home from work.

Have a nice day all!!


----------



## MrsP

XKatX said:


> Sorry you're feeling so rubbish today Mrs P. I hope we can help to cheer you up!!! And congrats on full term - we're all getting there now! The race is on!!!!:happydance:
> Thanks for the recipe Becky. I will make some today!
> Enjoy your antenatal and parentclass today Biteable.
> 
> I'm off to town to buy some travel size shampoo, shower gel and stuff for hospital bag. Plus some new jogging bottom type things - I swore I wouldn't cave in to this, but now I'm at home all day, they're the most comfy things! I'll just get changed before hubby gets home from work.
> 
> Have a nice day all!!

I went to Superdrugs yesterday they had some fantastic offers in there, certainly worth a look if you have one near.

Enjoy your time in town.

Piccies of your packed hospital bag will certainly cheer me up :rofl:

x x


----------



## MrsP

biteable said:


> Congrats on being officialy full term hun,not much longer now.Im feeling alot better today antenatal later then the last parentcraft class as well as the usual household chores,prey dull and miserable here

Thanks hon.

Enjoy your class x x


----------



## XKatX

MrsP said:


> XKatX said:
> 
> 
> Sorry you're feeling so rubbish today Mrs P. I hope we can help to cheer you up!!! And congrats on full term - we're all getting there now! The race is on!!!!:happydance:
> Thanks for the recipe Becky. I will make some today!
> Enjoy your antenatal and parentclass today Biteable.
> 
> I'm off to town to buy some travel size shampoo, shower gel and stuff for hospital bag. Plus some new jogging bottom type things - I swore I wouldn't cave in to this, but now I'm at home all day, they're the most comfy things! I'll just get changed before hubby gets home from work.
> 
> Have a nice day all!!
> 
> I went to Superdrugs yesterday they had some fantastic offers in there, certainly worth a look if you have one near.
> 
> Enjoy your time in town.
> 
> Piccies of your packed hospital bag will certainly cheer me up :rofl:
> 
> x xClick to expand...

I'm going to get it all from Boots. I have about a zillion points saved up on my Boots card and thought now was as good a time as any to spend them!! When I'm back and fully packed, I will post a piccie of my not very exciting to look at hospital bag!!


----------



## MrsP

XKatX said:


> MrsP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> XKatX said:
> 
> 
> Sorry you're feeling so rubbish today Mrs P. I hope we can help to cheer you up!!! And congrats on full term - we're all getting there now! The race is on!!!!:happydance:
> Thanks for the recipe Becky. I will make some today!
> Enjoy your antenatal and parentclass today Biteable.
> 
> I'm off to town to buy some travel size shampoo, shower gel and stuff for hospital bag. Plus some new jogging bottom type things - I swore I wouldn't cave in to this, but now I'm at home all day, they're the most comfy things! I'll just get changed before hubby gets home from work.
> 
> Have a nice day all!!
> 
> I went to Superdrugs yesterday they had some fantastic offers in there, certainly worth a look if you have one near.
> 
> Enjoy your time in town.
> 
> Piccies of your packed hospital bag will certainly cheer me up :rofl:
> 
> x xClick to expand...
> 
> I'm going to get it all from Boots. I have about a zillion points saved up on my Boots card and thought now was as good a time as any to spend them!! When I'm back and fully packed, I will post a piccie of my not very exciting to look at hospital bag!!Click to expand...


May as well use them for you, they'll probably get spent on LO or nappies after the next couple of weeks.

Can't wait for pic x x


----------



## XKatX

Thanks for the recipe Backy. But what is Dulce De Leche? I could spend hours looking for it in Tesco if I don't know what it is!!!


----------



## Becky

It will be with the condensed milk in the baking section, Its basically caramel in a tin!!

x


----------



## Becky

Congratulations on being full term Mrs P

And Good Morning everyone!!! back at work today but my boss has already been to Greggs :D

x


----------



## Jem

Morning everyone!!!!

Got back from the school run so now free till this afternoon, still have Faith off nursery as she's still not been to the toilet since fri now despite me upping her Movicol! Bless her, she must feel so bloated now.

Congrats on being full term MrsP, I join you tomorrow!!!!!:happydance::happydance: Hope you're feeling brighter soon x

Kat you're sounding busy!!! x


----------



## Jem

Becky said:


> Congratulations on being full term Mrs P
> 
> And Good Morning everyone!!! back at work today but my boss has already been to Greggs :D
> 
> x

Ooh Greggs, did your boss buy anything yummy? x


----------



## MrsP

Becky said:


> Congratulations on being full term Mrs P
> 
> And Good Morning everyone!!! back at work today but my boss has already been to Greggs :D
> 
> x

mmmmmmm doughnut, chocolate ring one, would go down quite nicely right now!


----------



## MrsP

Jem said:


> Morning everyone!!!!
> 
> Got back from the school run so now free till this afternoon, still have Faith off nursery as she's still not been to the toilet since fri now despite me upping her Movicol! Bless her, she must feel so bloated now.
> 
> Congrats on being full term MrsP, I join you tomorrow!!!!!:happydance::happydance: Hope you're feeling brighter soon x
> 
> Kat you're sounding busy!!! x

Thanks hon. 

Poor little Faith, is there nothing else they can do for her? x


----------



## MummyJade

Morning ladies, 
hope we are all well, dont start talking about Greggs! i might have to take a trip down to them later! Congrats on every one making it to full term! I completely forgot that i was 37 weeks yesterday! Time has gone so fast! and my baby is still nameless :(! (stupid OH)...
anyone else struggling with names??

xx


----------



## Jem

MrsP said:


> Jem said:
> 
> 
> Morning everyone!!!!
> 
> Got back from the school run so now free till this afternoon, still have Faith off nursery as she's still not been to the toilet since fri now despite me upping her Movicol! Bless her, she must feel so bloated now.
> 
> Congrats on being full term MrsP, I join you tomorrow!!!!!:happydance::happydance: Hope you're feeling brighter soon x
> 
> Kat you're sounding busy!!! x
> 
> Thanks hon.
> 
> Poor little Faith, is there nothing else they can do for her? xClick to expand...

Well Movicol is mean't to be the stuff to work. She's been on it a while now and I got her down to one sachet once a week and she was fine on it but suddenly she's gone constipated again. I think it might be the Calprofen she was on last week after her booster jabs made her poorly, as the side effects are constipation. I've taken her off it now as she's over that now and gave her one sachet of Movicol a day sat and sun since this problem started, then gave her 2 yesterday and the doc said to give her 4 today if nothing has happened. I suppose if it still doesn't work it's a suppository which she won't like one bit!!!! x


----------



## Becky

We had breakfast from there no doubt they will go back for doughnuts later!!

Jade dont worry were having name issues so far we have a name and it has stuck for over a week now so i think we may have cracked it although im not holding my breath!! And congratulations for yesterday!!

x


----------



## MrsP

MummyJade said:


> Morning ladies,
> hope we are all well, dont start talking about Greggs! i might have to take a trip down to them later! Congrats on every one making it to full term! I completely forgot that i was 37 weeks yesterday! Time has gone so fast! and my baby is still nameless :(! (stupid OH)...
> anyone else struggling with names??
> 
> xx

Congratulations to you too hon. Times flies eh?

We don't have many names for Baby P either, Eleanor for a girl and Harry or Freddie for a boy. Pretty set on Eleanor but not sure of boys names.

Can't find anything or can't agree? x


----------



## Jem

MummyJade said:


> Morning ladies,
> hope we are all well, dont start talking about Greggs! i might have to take a trip down to them later! Congrats on every one making it to full term! I completely forgot that i was 37 weeks yesterday! Time has gone so fast! and my baby is still nameless :(! (stupid OH)...
> anyone else struggling with names??
> 
> xx

Congrats to you too! :happydance:

Me and OH decided on names before the 20 week scan so we were pretty organised this time! Not like last time, we argued till I nearly had Faith! I wanted Caitlyn and Tim wanted Faith. He won obviously and so she became Faith Caitlyn. This time we decided early on that if we were having a girl she would be Eleanor Hope and a boy would be Oliver Jensen. Obviously we're having a boy so Ollie he is!!! x


----------



## Jem

Ooh doughnuts, I so want some now! Think I'll be buying some! x


----------



## Becky

Im not responsible for all the doughnut buying today!!

x


----------



## MrsP

Jem said:


> MrsP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jem said:
> 
> 
> Morning everyone!!!!
> 
> Got back from the school run so now free till this afternoon, still have Faith off nursery as she's still not been to the toilet since fri now despite me upping her Movicol! Bless her, she must feel so bloated now.
> 
> Congrats on being full term MrsP, I join you tomorrow!!!!!:happydance::happydance: Hope you're feeling brighter soon x
> 
> Kat you're sounding busy!!! x
> 
> Thanks hon.
> 
> Poor little Faith, is there nothing else they can do for her? xClick to expand...
> 
> Well Movicol is mean't to be the stuff to work. She's been on it a while now and I got her down to one sachet once a week and she was fine on it but suddenly she's gone constipated again. I think it might be the Calprofen she was on last week after her booster jabs made her poorly, as the side effects are constipation. I've taken her off it now as she's over that now and gave her one sachet of Movicol a day sat and sun since this problem started, then gave her 2 yesterday and the doc said to give her 4 today if nothing has happened. I suppose if it still doesn't work it's a suppository which she won't like one bit!!!! xClick to expand...

Oh bless her, you're right she wont like that one bit. HOpe it doesn't come to that x x


----------



## Jem

nor me!!!!

Oh and Becky I am so blaming you for the doughnuts I'm going out to buy and eat lol!!!! x


----------



## MummyJade

Thanks Girls, 
We had a set boys name, and a few girls but now we know she is a girl we are stuck, 
OH just says Ronald! (thinking he is funny)! 
Time does fly! i cant believe it, just glad i got everything sorted out now... Plus hopefully by the end of the week/ start of next week i will have my maternity allowance back dated too (from 17th August)! Bout bloody time they pulled their fingers out! Am going to treat myself to a new bed!

Becky you should not of said a word about Greggs! so you are fully to blame in my eyes! :rofl:
xx


----------



## Becky

Mummyjade out of interest what did you have for a boys name!!

x


----------



## Jem

Yay that's good then! x


----------



## MummyJade

Becky said:


> Mummyjade out of interest what did you have for a boys name!!
> 
> x

I had a few! Farlie, Archie, Freddie, Theo, Fenton and Tyson.

xx


----------



## XKatX

Congratulations on full term Mummyjade!! we're all getting there now!


----------



## MrsP

Jem said:


> Ooh doughnuts, I so want some now! Think I'll be buying some! x

Well I need to post a letter and walk the dog so I'll go get the doughnouts. Who wants what? 

:rofl:


----------



## MummyJade

XKatX said:


> Congratulations on full term Mummyjade!! we're all getting there now!

I know! its so exciting! but i have had no BH nothing so i doubt i will be leaving any time soon! :(! and its killing me i just want her here! 
x


----------



## Jem

MrsP said:


> Jem said:
> 
> 
> Ooh doughnuts, I so want some now! Think I'll be buying some! x
> 
> Well I need to post a letter and walk the dog so I'll go get the doughnouts. Who wants what?
> 
> :rofl:Click to expand...

Raspberry Jam Doughnuts please!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! x


----------



## Becky

MrsP ill have a jam doughnut with lots of sugar and a cup of tea please :D

x


----------



## XKatX

Jem said:


> MrsP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jem said:
> 
> 
> Ooh doughnuts, I so want some now! Think I'll be buying some! x
> 
> Well I need to post a letter and walk the dog so I'll go get the doughnouts. Who wants what?
> 
> :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> Raspberry Jam Doughnuts please!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! xClick to expand...

I'll have a raspberry jam donut too! And a chocolate ring donut. And aMaple syrup & pecan slice. And a Yumyum.................:rofl:


----------



## Becky

Jem said:


> MrsP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jem said:
> 
> 
> Ooh doughnuts, I so want some now! Think I'll be buying some! x
> 
> Well I need to post a letter and walk the dog so I'll go get the doughnouts. Who wants what?
> 
> :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> Raspberry Jam Doughnuts please!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! xClick to expand...

I like your style DOUGHNUTS not just the one we want the whole box!!

x


----------



## Becky

stop it your all making me hungry!!

x


----------



## XKatX

Actually - I'll have some of Beckys Millionaire Shortbreads please!


----------



## MrsP

Well if we are going to do it we might as well not do it by halves. I'll make that two of every type of doughnut they sell! Stuff the doughnuts, two of everything they sell!


----------



## XKatX

MrsP said:


> Well if we are going to do it we might as well not do it by halves. I'll make that two of every type of doughnut they sell! Stuff the doughnuts, two of everything they sell!

:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Jem

Becky said:


> Jem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jem said:
> 
> 
> Ooh doughnuts, I so want some now! Think I'll be buying some! x
> 
> Well I need to post a letter and walk the dog so I'll go get the doughnouts. Who wants what?
> 
> :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> Raspberry Jam Doughnuts please!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! xClick to expand...
> 
> I like your style DOUGHNUTS not just the one we want the whole box!!
> 
> xClick to expand...

Naturally! I could eat a box of 5 no probs! I'm such a pig! x


----------



## Jem

MrsP said:


> Well if we are going to do it we might as well not do it by halves. I'll make that two of every type of doughnut they sell! Stuff the doughnuts, two of everything they sell!

Oh yes! x


----------



## MummyJade

I think we should all get shares in Greggs! :rofl: 
Jam doughnuts all the way! yum yum! 
OH may have to take a detour on way home!
xx


----------



## Becky

XKatX said:


> Actually - I'll have some of Beckys Millionaire Shortbreads please!

there is enough to go round!! ill stick the kettle on!!

x


----------



## Jem

I can't wait till Tim gets home, I'm off in a mo to my local Morrisons!!!! x


----------



## MummyJade

Every convo ends up with us talking about food!
and its down to Becky and her work mates! xx


----------



## Jem

Lol!!!! x


----------



## cosmotbear

:happydance: Hello ladies!!
Firstly, I now want a jam doughnut!!!!!! Darn you all, its quarter to 11 tho so I suppose we've all held out quite long! Congrats on 37 weeks Mrs P and MummyJade - feels like time is flying!! Becky I am off to print your Millionaires Shortbread receipe out in a min... I love that stuff but have never actually made it myself!! YUM YUM!! Jem, I hope Faith feels better soon and things get 'moving' as it were, it must be sooooo uncomfortable for her poor little thing...:cry: I've got some ironing to do today :iron: and then off to antenatal clinic at 3.45 to try and chase someone about the growth scan I hada few weeks ago. I still havent managed to get an answer on whether its all fine or I should get another scan. I'm gonna kick some ass!


----------



## Becky

Im just glad I can be of service to getting all the november mummys out the house today for a walk!! even if it is to get doughnuts or ingredients for millionaire shortbread!!

x


----------



## MrsP

Becky said:


> XKatX said:
> 
> 
> Actually - I'll have some of Beckys Millionaire Shortbreads please!
> 
> there is enough to go round!! ill stick the kettle on!!
> 
> xClick to expand...

Tea please, no sugar. 

:rofl:


----------



## Jem

MrsP said:


> Becky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> XKatX said:
> 
> 
> Actually - I'll have some of Beckys Millionaire Shortbreads please!
> 
> there is enough to go round!! ill stick the kettle on!!
> 
> xClick to expand...
> 
> Tea please, no sugar.
> 
> :rofl:Click to expand...

Snap! x


----------



## MummyJade

Thanks Cosmotbear, I hope you get some answers today, if you need a hand kicking some ass i am sure we will love to help! 
xx


----------



## MrsP

cosmotbear said:


> :happydance: Hello ladies!!
> Firstly, I now want a jam doughnut!!!!!! Darn you all, its quarter to 11 tho so I suppose we've all held out quite long! Congrats on 37 weeks Mrs P and MummyJade - feels like time is flying!! Becky I am off to print your Millionaires Shortbread receipe out in a min... I love that stuff but have never actually made it myself!! YUM YUM!! Jem, I hope Faith feels better soon and things get 'moving' as it were, it must be sooooo uncomfortable for her poor little thing...:cry: I've got some ironing to do today :iron: and then off to antenatal clinic at 3.45 to try and chase someone about the growth scan I hada few weeks ago. I still havent managed to get an answer on whether its all fine or I should get another scan. I'm gonna kick some ass!


Thanks hon.

Good luck at antenatal today. Don't leave until you have the answers you want. If they don't play ball, ensure to release some pregnancy hormones on them :rofl:


----------



## Jem

cosmotbear said:


> :happydance: Hello ladies!!
> Firstly, I now want a jam doughnut!!!!!! Darn you all, its quarter to 11 tho so I suppose we've all held out quite long! Congrats on 37 weeks Mrs P and MummyJade - feels like time is flying!! Becky I am off to print your Millionaires Shortbread receipe out in a min... I love that stuff but have never actually made it myself!! YUM YUM!! Jem, I hope Faith feels better soon and things get 'moving' as it were, it must be sooooo uncomfortable for her poor little thing...:cry: I've got some ironing to do today :iron: and then off to antenatal clinic at 3.45 to try and chase someone about the growth scan I hada few weeks ago. I still havent managed to get an answer on whether its all fine or I should get another scan. I'm gonna kick some ass!

Thanks cosmotbear, I do feel for her, it's heartbreaking.

Good luck today and kick some ass girl!!!! x


----------



## vicwick

Awwww now i'm gonna have to go to greggs for a jam dohnut mmmmmmmm and maybe some chocolate too hehe.


----------



## cosmotbear

MrsP said:


> cosmotbear said:
> 
> 
> :happydance: Hello ladies!!
> Firstly, I now want a jam doughnut!!!!!! Darn you all, its quarter to 11 tho so I suppose we've all held out quite long! Congrats on 37 weeks Mrs P and MummyJade - feels like time is flying!! Becky I am off to print your Millionaires Shortbread receipe out in a min... I love that stuff but have never actually made it myself!! YUM YUM!! Jem, I hope Faith feels better soon and things get 'moving' as it were, it must be sooooo uncomfortable for her poor little thing...:cry: I've got some ironing to do today :iron: and then off to antenatal clinic at 3.45 to try and chase someone about the growth scan I hada few weeks ago. I still havent managed to get an answer on whether its all fine or I should get another scan. I'm gonna kick some ass!
> 
> 
> Thanks hon.
> 
> Good luck at antenatal today. Don't leave until you have the answers you want. If they don't play ball, ensure to release some pregnancy hormones on them :rofl:Click to expand...


Thanks ladies! I am in the mood for releasing some hormones!! tee hee!! Whos gonna cave first and go and buy doughnuts. I am sitting next to Becky's recipe and wondering whether I have time to nip to Sainsburys b4 the clinic starts...hubby LOVES Millionaires Shortbread too!! :blush:


----------



## charliebear

:yipee: 37 weeks today!!:yipee:

Well now I've got to go get some chocolate muffins and a fudge doughnut to celebrate!!!
Congrats MrsP and MummyJade too!! :happydance:

Jem, i hope faith starts to feel better soon. xx


----------



## Eoz

Hi everyone.I will more than happy help kick ass.I once again have had a shit time. Yesterday all my plans were thrown out of the window as I was told to go back in to hospital as they lost my notes and didn't know what the plan was.I had to start from the begining and by the end,monitors,internals etc (4hrs later) I was still nowhere, they were saying they keeping baby in me till 39 weeks.My fundal height has been 31cm since the start of september and this is when I have noticed all the problems.There is no way I am going another 4 weeks.I look like crap,I'm not eating,I'm in pain,Baby isn't doing normal movements and my bump is tiny.Why won't they listen?

I was leaving the clinic in a right state when a nurse asked if I was ok and thats when I saw red and just flipped.Bless her she took me to a room and asked me what was up.So once again I went through everything.(100th time by now)And she was lovely.turns out she a senior midwife on a silver star unit (prem babies)So she has sworn she will do something for me.She went through my notes and did all measurements and she was angry as she said it's obvious something is wrong.So I am waiting for a phone call from her as she is pulling a few strings and getting me in to be induced next week.Fingers crossed.I have to have a scan and we will see how desperate things are.

I am so very fucked off (sorry for french)I feel a bloody failure and a moaning old bitch.I know something is wrong and I'm terrified.The stupid doctor I 1st saw said "baby is better in the womb you have to learn to force yourself to eat and put up with the pain.I am expierenced in this field,I'm afraid you are not"Jesus christ I would have laid him out if I wasn't so drained.

Sorry ladies I know there are people worse off than me and I shouldn't go on so much but I just dont know what to do.I really hope this nurse does what she says otherwise god knows.

I hope the rest of you are all ok and getting excited and I would love a custard doughnut please xxx


----------



## MrsP

charliebear said:


> :yipee: 37 weeks today!!:yipee:
> 
> Well now I've got to go get some chocolate muffins and a fudge doughnut to celebrate!!!
> Congrats MrsP and MummyJade too!! :happydance:
> 
> Jem, i hope faith starts to feel better soon. xx

Congrats to you to sweetie. Eviction can officially start! :happydance:


----------



## MrsP

4thbump said:


> Hi everyone.I will more than happy help kick ass.I once again have had a shit time. Yesterday all my plans were thrown out of the window as I was told to go back in to hospital as they lost my notes and didn't know what the plan was.I had to start from the begining and by the end,monitors,internals etc (4hrs later) I was still nowhere, they were saying they keeping baby in me till 39 weeks.My fundal height has been 31cm since the start of september and this is when I have noticed all the problems.There is no way I am going another 4 weeks.I look like crap,I'm not eating,I'm in pain,Baby isn't doing normal movements and my bump is tiny.Why won't they listen?
> 
> I was leaving the clinic in a right state when a nurse asked if I was ok and thats when I saw red and just flipped.Bless her she took me to a room and asked me what was up.So once again I went through everything.(100th time by now)And she was lovely.turns out she a senior midwife on a silver star unit (prem babies)So she has sworn she will do something for me.She went through my notes and did all measurements and she was angry as she said it's obvious something is wrong.So I am waiting for a phone call from her as she is pulling a few strings and getting me in to be induced next week.Fingers crossed.I have to have a scan and we will see how desperate things are.
> 
> I am so very fucked off (sorry for french)I feel a bloody failure and a moaning old bitch.I know something is wrong and I'm terrified.The stupid doctor I 1st saw said "baby is better in the womb you have to learn to force yourself to eat and put up with the pain.I am expierenced in this field,I'm afraid you are not"Jesus christ I would have laid him out if I wasn't so drained.
> 
> Sorry ladies I know there are people worse off than me and I shouldn't go on so much but I just dont know what to do.I really hope this nurse does what she says otherwise god knows.
> 
> I hope the rest of you are all ok and getting excited and I would love a custard doughnut please xxx

Oh hon. For once I don't actually know what to say. The way you have been treated is terrible. The *******s!!

Hopefully this senior midwife will come up trumps and stick to her word. I hope so, just so you can have some comfort and reassurance if nothing else. Good luck hon and I hope they can give you some answers today.

Ensure to keep us posted x x x :hug:


----------



## Jem

cosmotbear said:


> MrsP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cosmotbear said:
> 
> 
> :happydance: Hello ladies!!
> Firstly, I now want a jam doughnut!!!!!! Darn you all, its quarter to 11 tho so I suppose we've all held out quite long! Congrats on 37 weeks Mrs P and MummyJade - feels like time is flying!! Becky I am off to print your Millionaires Shortbread receipe out in a min... I love that stuff but have never actually made it myself!! YUM YUM!! Jem, I hope Faith feels better soon and things get 'moving' as it were, it must be sooooo uncomfortable for her poor little thing...:cry: I've got some ironing to do today :iron: and then off to antenatal clinic at 3.45 to try and chase someone about the growth scan I hada few weeks ago. I still havent managed to get an answer on whether its all fine or I should get another scan. I'm gonna kick some ass!
> 
> 
> Thanks hon.
> 
> Good luck at antenatal today. Don't leave until you have the answers you want. If they don't play ball, ensure to release some pregnancy hormones on them :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks ladies! I am in the mood for releasing some hormones!! tee hee!! Whos gonna cave first and go and buy doughnuts. I am sitting next to Becky's recipe and wondering whether I have time to nip to Sainsburys b4 the clinic starts...hubby LOVES Millionaires Shortbread too!! :blush:Click to expand...

That'll be me! I've just sat and munched 2 doughnuts and the other 3 are looking at me but I'm saying no!!!! x


----------



## Jem

charliebear said:


> :yipee: 37 weeks today!!:yipee:
> 
> Well now I've got to go get some chocolate muffins and a fudge doughnut to celebrate!!!
> Congrats MrsP and MummyJade too!! :happydance:
> 
> Jem, i hope faith starts to feel better soon. xx

Thanks, she's just been to the loo! I'm sooo relieved she's finally gone and she's so pleased with herself! x

Oh and congrats on being full term! :happydance: x


----------



## charliebear

4thbump said:


> Hi everyone.I will more than happy help kick ass.I once again have had a shit time. Yesterday all my plans were thrown out of the window as I was told to go back in to hospital as they lost my notes and didn't know what the plan was.I had to start from the begining and by the end,monitors,internals etc (4hrs later) I was still nowhere, they were saying they keeping baby in me till 39 weeks.My fundal height has been 31cm since the start of september and this is when I have noticed all the problems.There is no way I am going another 4 weeks.I look like crap,I'm not eating,I'm in pain,Baby isn't doing normal movements and my bump is tiny.Why won't they listen?
> 
> I was leaving the clinic in a right state when a nurse asked if I was ok and thats when I saw red and just flipped.Bless her she took me to a room and asked me what was up.So once again I went through everything.(100th time by now)And she was lovely.turns out she a senior midwife on a silver star unit (prem babies)So she has sworn she will do something for me.She went through my notes and did all measurements and she was angry as she said it's obvious something is wrong.So I am waiting for a phone call from her as she is pulling a few strings and getting me in to be induced next week.Fingers crossed.I have to have a scan and we will see how desperate things are.
> 
> I am so very fucked off (sorry for french)I feel a bloody failure and a moaning old bitch.I know something is wrong and I'm terrified.The stupid doctor I 1st saw said "baby is better in the womb you have to learn to force yourself to eat and put up with the pain.I am expierenced in this field,I'm afraid you are not"Jesus christ I would have laid him out if I wasn't so drained.
> 
> Sorry ladies I know there are people worse off than me and I shouldn't go on so much but I just dont know what to do.I really hope this nurse does what she says otherwise god knows.
> 
> I hope the rest of you are all ok and getting excited and I would love a custard doughnut please xxx

:hugs::hugs::hugs: Plenty of hugs for you hun. 
Hope the midwife gets in touch soon. Bloody stupid bunch of *******!!!! Your not a failure at all or a moaning bitch!! 
Let us know what happens. x


----------



## Eoz

Hi Jem.I see LO has been to loo.When mine used to get a bit blocked i used lactulose.It is fab stuff.Glad she's managed something he he xx


----------



## Jem

4thbump said:


> Hi everyone.I will more than happy help kick ass.I once again have had a shit time. Yesterday all my plans were thrown out of the window as I was told to go back in to hospital as they lost my notes and didn't know what the plan was.I had to start from the begining and by the end,monitors,internals etc (4hrs later) I was still nowhere, they were saying they keeping baby in me till 39 weeks.My fundal height has been 31cm since the start of september and this is when I have noticed all the problems.There is no way I am going another 4 weeks.I look like crap,I'm not eating,I'm in pain,Baby isn't doing normal movements and my bump is tiny.Why won't they listen?
> 
> I was leaving the clinic in a right state when a nurse asked if I was ok and thats when I saw red and just flipped.Bless her she took me to a room and asked me what was up.So once again I went through everything.(100th time by now)And she was lovely.turns out she a senior midwife on a silver star unit (prem babies)So she has sworn she will do something for me.She went through my notes and did all measurements and she was angry as she said it's obvious something is wrong.So I am waiting for a phone call from her as she is pulling a few strings and getting me in to be induced next week.Fingers crossed.I have to have a scan and we will see how desperate things are.
> 
> I am so very fucked off (sorry for french)I feel a bloody failure and a moaning old bitch.I know something is wrong and I'm terrified.The stupid doctor I 1st saw said "baby is better in the womb you have to learn to force yourself to eat and put up with the pain.I am expierenced in this field,I'm afraid you are not"Jesus christ I would have laid him out if I wasn't so drained.
> 
> Sorry ladies I know there are people worse off than me and I shouldn't go on so much but I just dont know what to do.I really hope this nurse does what she says otherwise god knows.
> 
> I hope the rest of you are all ok and getting excited and I would love a custard doughnut please xxx

Oh hun, I'm so sorry and really hope the MW sorts something out. These people don't always know everything like they seem to think they do! When Faith's hip was dislocated, her consultant twice stated that her hips were "clinically stable", a 6 month x-ray proved otherwise. When she was transferred to another hospital they scanned her hips again and even my untrained eye picked up a problem with one hip! And these people are mean't to be trained! Makes me angry!!!! :hissy:


----------



## charliebear

Well i suppose I'd better go and get ready, OH giving me daggers and I already shouted at him this morning as he wanted to postpone our shopping trip till Friday!! :hissy:

Hope everyone has a good day! Oh, and enjoy your greggs. x


----------



## cosmotbear

4thbump said:


> Hi everyone.I will more than happy help kick ass.I once again have had a shit time. Yesterday all my plans were thrown out of the window as I was told to go back in to hospital as they lost my notes and didn't know what the plan was.I had to start from the begining and by the end,monitors,internals etc (4hrs later) I was still nowhere, they were saying they keeping baby in me till 39 weeks.My fundal height has been 31cm since the start of september and this is when I have noticed all the problems.There is no way I am going another 4 weeks.I look like crap,I'm not eating,I'm in pain,Baby isn't doing normal movements and my bump is tiny.Why won't they listen?
> 
> I was leaving the clinic in a right state when a nurse asked if I was ok and thats when I saw red and just flipped.Bless her she took me to a room and asked me what was up.So once again I went through everything.(100th time by now)And she was lovely.turns out she a senior midwife on a silver star unit (prem babies)So she has sworn she will do something for me.She went through my notes and did all measurements and she was angry as she said it's obvious something is wrong.So I am waiting for a phone call from her as she is pulling a few strings and getting me in to be induced next week.Fingers crossed.I have to have a scan and we will see how desperate things are.
> 
> I am so very fucked off (sorry for french)I feel a bloody failure and a moaning old bitch.I know something is wrong and I'm terrified.The stupid doctor I 1st saw said "baby is better in the womb you have to learn to force yourself to eat and put up with the pain.I am expierenced in this field,I'm afraid you are not"Jesus christ I would have laid him out if I wasn't so drained.
> 
> Sorry ladies I know there are people worse off than me and I shouldn't go on so much but I just dont know what to do.I really hope this nurse does what she says otherwise god knows.
> 
> I hope the rest of you are all ok and getting excited and I would love a custard doughnut please xxx

:hugs: Thank God you kicked up a fuss hun, keep going! You know when somethings not right and thank God this midwife is taking notice. They honestly don;t seem to know what they're doing. I hope you can get the induction sorted :hug:


----------



## Becky

My question to you all today is ....

How many pages do you think we will get to before any november babies are born!?!

x


----------



## MrsP

I think 107


----------



## MummyJade

good question Becky i am saying 130+! we still have 16 days (i think) till Nov.
saying that it could be 150+..... so i am going with 130-150+!
But if we are only allowed 1 guess 
i go with 130+ but baby's said she thinks 150+!
xx


----------



## Becky

Were averaging about 5 pages a day so thats 80 pages until November!!

x


----------



## MummyJade

5 pages! my god have us November mummies got no lives! :rofl:
or have we just got loads in common like doughnuts! 
xxx


----------



## Becky

were just all hormonal hungry chatter boxes!!

x


----------



## Jem

Lol doughnut eating chatterboxes!!!!

I think we'll get to 150 pages x


----------



## Jem

4thbump said:


> Hi Jem.I see LO has been to loo.When mine used to get a bit blocked i used lactulose.It is fab stuff.Glad she's managed something he he xx

Thanks 4thbump, yeah she's a happy girly now! She was on Lactulose when she first started suffering with constipation aged 1 but after a year of it and it not working for her the doc finally gave her Movicol and that is a godsend! Just for some reason it took its time this time to work! x


----------



## MummyJade

:rofl: you gotta love us Doughnut girls xx


----------



## cosmotbear

Lets aim high here, I'm going for ...... 180! I havent had a doughut yet! I'm off to shop when I head out tho....think I need another Double Decker....yummmmmmmm


----------



## cosmotbear

BTW, Big Day tomorrow Jem!!


----------



## Becky

I have just been to M&S and they have some lovely warm jumpers in there I know where ill be going after i pop!! 

also got a bargain 2 nursing bras for £5

x


----------



## MrsP

MummyJade said:


> 5 pages! my god have us November mummies got no lives! :rofl:
> or have we just got loads in common like doughnuts!
> xxx

:rofl::rofl:


----------



## ryder

4thbump, I hope they do something for you. 

Im having a similiar experience which I made a much more in depth post about... But my fundal height is only 30cm, was told by the tech my baby is at the lowest range in size and I have low amniotic fluid.

And I still haven't been told anymore info!!!! So im sitting here worrying! And I started getting edema in my ankles yesterday. 


I hope you ladies all have a good day though... :D Anyone doing anything exciting?

I think this thread will get to 170 :D


----------



## XKatX

Good afternoon ladies. 

4thbump - their treatment of you is just appalling. I hope you get somewhere soon. It must be so frustrating.

Mrs P, I hope you are feeling a bit happier this afternoon.

I'm gonna finish my tea, then make some milionaire shortbread. Then make my speciality meatballs and pasta for tea. 

I reckon we'll be under 100 posts before 1st November baby arrives. My theory is that at least one of us will deliver early, so it will still be October. Lets see who's right!!!


----------



## Becky

What do we get if we win?!?!

x


----------



## MummyJade

i am hoping to hold on! even legs crossed if need be! I am looking forward to being a November mummy! so baby better be good till the 1st! 

I could of just died with embarrassment! Jesus people (sorry i dont know what they are called) just knocked the door and we will talking away, Diva (my 8 month old staffy) came out in garden all excited and p'ed all over the lads shoes! i was like 'i am so sorry!'..... 
xx Shortbread i love is the way to make them on here??
xx


----------



## XKatX

MummyJade said:


> i am hoping to hold on! even legs crossed if need be! I am looking forward to being a November mummy! so baby better be good till the 1st!
> 
> I could of just died with embarrassment! Jesus people (sorry i dont know what they are called) just knocked the door and we will talking away, Diva (my 8 month old staffy) came out in garden all excited and p'ed all over the lads shoes! i was like 'i am so sorry!'.....
> xx Shortbread i love is the way to make them on here??
> xx

That is sooooo funny!!!:rofl::rofl:
Go to the recipe section - Becky kindly posted it there for us November girls!


----------



## MummyJade

Yummy i cant wait shops here i come tomorrow (or tonight depending if i can wait till 2morra!) 

I thought little cow! at least they might not knock again! (not a great believer)

xx


----------



## biteable

MummyJade said:


> i am hoping to hold on! even legs crossed if need be! I am looking forward to being a November mummy! so baby better be good till the 1st!
> 
> I could of just died with embarrassment! Jesus people (sorry i dont know what they are called) just knocked the door and we will talking away, Diva (my 8 month old staffy) came out in garden all excited and p'ed all over the lads shoes! i was like 'i am so sorry!'.....
> xx Shortbread i love is the way to make them on here??
> xx

Thats just brightened my day up,ive been looking forward to my antenatal this a/noon since my last1 and feel a tad disappointed,to long to post again in this thread but have put a thread up amed understanding my notes,any help would be great girls


----------



## MrsP

MummyJade said:


> I could of just died with embarrassment! Jesus people (sorry i dont know what they are called) just knocked the door and we will talking away, Diva (my 8 month old staffy) came out in garden all excited and p'ed all over the lads shoes! i was like 'i am so sorry!'.....
> 
> xx

:rofl::rofl::rofl:

That's certainly brightened up my day.

XKatX - Feeling much better thank you. Just been to take Toby for a walk for about 30 odd minutes, felt like baby P was going to fall out by the end of it, or maybe that is just wishful thinking!! Made it back in time, just starting to spit with rain.

Also got all the ironing done and out away before we went so another little job done. Did want to re-arrange the bedding drawer today but don't know if I will. May sit and have a cuppa and go for round 2 in a minute.

Feel like I could do with a little :sleep:

So how's the hospital bag coming along missy?

x x x


----------



## sam#3

Hi all Nov ladies,

Bit of a TMI alert......:blush:

Has anyone had their show yet? Today i have had a discharge that is clear and stringy, just like egg white!! Was wondering if anyone else has had this?? Its prob my wishful thinking that its a sign! 
Im having a stretch and sweep on thurs so im hoping that this might be my show and the sweep might do something!

Thanks xx :hug:


----------



## ryder

Wow... they are giving you a sweep really early! Lucky you.


----------



## MrsP

sam#3~on~way said:


> Hi all Nov ladies,
> 
> Bit of a TMI alert......:blush:
> 
> Has anyone had their show yet? Today i have had a discharge that is clear and stringy, just like egg white!! Was wondering if anyone else has had this?? Its prob my wishful thinking that its a sign!
> Im having a stretch and sweep on thurs so im hoping that this might be my show and the sweep might do something!
> 
> Thanks xx :hug:

Wow that's early you lucky devil!!

Sounds like your plug hon rather than your show. Fingers crossed it's something x


----------



## sam#3

Is it too early to have a sweep generally then?? I started having them weekly from 37 weeks with my son but they didnt have any effect! 
I just thought it might do something this time if that was my 'show'..... i hate this stage, every slightest little thing and you want it to be labour soo much!!
xx


----------



## ryder

No usually they start doing sweeps later, because it is considered early still.. 

But lucky you!


----------



## charliebear

Becky said:


> What do we get if we win?!?!
> 
> x

Doughnuts?? :rofl: x


----------



## charliebear

MummyJade said:


> i am hoping to hold on! even legs crossed if need be! I am looking forward to being a November mummy! so baby better be good till the 1st!
> 
> I could of just died with embarrassment! Jesus people (sorry i dont know what they are called) just knocked the door and we will talking away, Diva (my 8 month old staffy) came out in garden all excited and p'ed all over the lads shoes! i was like 'i am so sorry!'.....
> xx Shortbread i love is the way to make them on here??
> xx

:rofl::rofl: 

Soo funny...sounds like something my staffy would do, although now he only do it when he was excited (little dribbler!!) x


----------



## MrsP

sam#3~on~way said:


> Is it too early to have a sweep generally then?? I started having them weekly from 37 weeks with my son but they didnt have any effect!
> I just thought it might do something this time if that was my 'show'..... i hate this stage, every slightest little thing and you want it to be labour soo much!!
> xx

I'm no expert but it does sound early, as Ryder says still a way considered to go.

But I make you right it is frustrating thinking every little sign might lead to something x x


----------



## MrsP

charliebear said:


> MummyJade said:
> 
> 
> i am hoping to hold on! even legs crossed if need be! I am looking forward to being a November mummy! so baby better be good till the 1st!
> 
> I could of just died with embarrassment! Jesus people (sorry i dont know what they are called) just knocked the door and we will talking away, Diva (my 8 month old staffy) came out in garden all excited and p'ed all over the lads shoes! i was like 'i am so sorry!'.....
> xx Shortbread i love is the way to make them on here??
> xx
> 
> :rofl::rofl:
> 
> Soo funny...sounds like something my staffy would do, although now he only do it when he was excited (little dribbler!!) xClick to expand...


Hey lovely,

How has your day been? x x


----------



## XKatX

MrsP said:


> MummyJade said:
> 
> 
> I could of just died with embarrassment! Jesus people (sorry i dont know what they are called) just knocked the door and we will talking away, Diva (my 8 month old staffy) came out in garden all excited and p'ed all over the lads shoes! i was like 'i am so sorry!'.....
> 
> xx
> 
> :rofl::rofl::rofl:
> 
> That's certainly brightened up my day.
> 
> XKatX - Feeling much better thank you. Just been to take Toby for a walk for about 30 odd minutes, felt like baby P was going to fall out by the end of it, or maybe that is just wishful thinking!! Made it back in time, just starting to spit with rain.
> 
> Also got all the ironing done and out away before we went so another little job done. Did want to re-arrange the bedding drawer today but don't know if I will. May sit and have a cuppa and go for round 2 in a minute.
> 
> Feel like I could do with a little :sleep:
> 
> *So how's the hospital bag coming along missy?*
> 
> x x xClick to expand...

Not bad actually- just got couple of things to put in then I'm done. I've laid it all out nicely, so that I can photo it for you all!!!


----------



## ryder

lol... Jesus people? Here we call them Jehovah Witnesses... I used to live in the country and they would come ALL the time, I would be afraid to answer the door when I was alone though lol...


----------



## Jem

cosmotbear said:


> BTW, Big Day tomorrow Jem!!

Yeah I know!!! :happydance: are you excited too! x


----------



## charliebear

Hi, day gone fine. Got last few bits and bobs...mirror for car and baby box. So really cant think of anything left to get. :happydance:
Picked up new shirt and tie for OH's uncle's funeral and had a lovely lunch. 

Your walk doesnt sound like it was nice relaxing! Whats your plans for this evening?? 
I've just got OH to blow my ball up so I'm going to bounce on that from about 7ish and watch the soaps. xx


----------



## charliebear

ryder said:


> lol... Jesus people? Here we call them Jehovah Witnesses... I used to live in the country and they would come ALL the time, I would be afraid to answer the door when I was alone though lol...

I have one who calls every 6 months ish and is about due to appear again. He's not too bad, we have a quick natter, he gives me a book and leaves. The dog nicked the last one! oops :dohh: 

If OH answers the door he sends im on his way....I'm too soft!! x


----------



## Jem

MummyJade said:


> i am hoping to hold on! even legs crossed if need be! I am looking forward to being a November mummy! so baby better be good till the 1st!
> 
> I could of just died with embarrassment! Jesus people (sorry i dont know what they are called) just knocked the door and we will talking away, Diva (my 8 month old staffy) came out in garden all excited and p'ed all over the lads shoes! i was like 'i am so sorry!'.....
> xx Shortbread i love is the way to make them on here??
> xx

Jehovah's Witnesses! You have to love 'em for their determination in telling you "the truth"! lol! Actually seriously they're alright people, our neighbours are Witnesses and I have to say what they tell you isn't all rubbish, some of it is quite truthful. My only problem with them is the blood transfusion thing but everything else they've told me I truely believe. I'm not a Witness though just to make that clear! x


----------



## MrsP

XKatX said:


> MrsP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MummyJade said:
> 
> 
> I could of just died with embarrassment! Jesus people (sorry i dont know what they are called) just knocked the door and we will talking away, Diva (my 8 month old staffy) came out in garden all excited and p'ed all over the lads shoes! i was like 'i am so sorry!'.....
> 
> xx
> 
> :rofl::rofl::rofl:
> 
> That's certainly brightened up my day.
> 
> XKatX - Feeling much better thank you. Just been to take Toby for a walk for about 30 odd minutes, felt like baby P was going to fall out by the end of it, or maybe that is just wishful thinking!! Made it back in time, just starting to spit with rain.
> 
> Also got all the ironing done and out away before we went so another little job done. Did want to re-arrange the bedding drawer today but don't know if I will. May sit and have a cuppa and go for round 2 in a minute.
> 
> Feel like I could do with a little :sleep:
> 
> *So how's the hospital bag coming along missy?*
> 
> x x xClick to expand...
> 
> Not bad actually- just got couple of things to put in then I'm done. I've laid it all out nicely, so that I can photo it for you all!!!Click to expand...

Fabulous!!! Can't wait!! :dance:


----------



## MrsP

charliebear said:


> Hi, day gone fine. Got last few bits and bobs...mirror for car and baby box. So really cant think of anything left to get. :happydance:
> Picked up new shirt and tie for OH's uncle's funeral and had a lovely lunch.
> 
> Your walk doesnt sound like it was nice relaxing! Whats your plans for this evening??
> I've just got OH to blow my ball up so I'm going to bounce on that from about 7ish and watch the soaps. xx

You're always bloody shopping woman!!! There can't possbily be a single thing left in the country that you could buy! :rofl:

Walk was quite nice, just baby P having a good old push down towards the end.

This evening is going a little like this, Si is cooking dinner. He went fishing on Saturday out on my dad's boat and he caught some cod so he is cooking that, which will be nice. I did offer to peel the potatos and then retracted my offer as he never blody helps me, but I have laod the table like a good girl.

I am also going to have a bath and get in my PJ's nice and early. We'd had a few words last night and it ended up a late one so quite tired today.

Then just log on and chat away to you lovely ladies. Si will probably just have Xbox on. How funny lasy night it over heated! :rofl: Well it cheered me up!!

I didn't get a ball I wonder now if I should of, have you used one before, if so how you found it? YOu think it's too late to invest in one.

x x


----------



## Becky

charliebear said:


> Becky said:
> 
> 
> What do we get if we win?!?!
> 
> x
> 
> Doughnuts?? :rofl: xClick to expand...

Sounds good to me!!

x


----------



## charliebear

MrsP said:


> You're always bloody shopping woman!!! There can't possbily be a single thing left in the country that you could buy! :rofl:
> 
> Walk was quite nice, just baby P having a good old push down towards the end.
> 
> This evening is going a little like this, Si is cooking dinner. He went fishing on Saturday out on my dad's boat and he caught some cod so he is cooking that, which will be nice. I did offer to peel the potatos and then retracted my offer as he never blody helps me, but I have laod the table like a good girl.
> 
> I am also going to have a bath and get in my PJ's nice and early. We'd had a few words last night and it ended up a late one so quite tired today.
> 
> Then just log on and chat away to you lovely ladies. Si will probably just have Xbox on. How funny lasy night it over heated! :rofl: Well it cheered me up!!
> 
> I didn't get a ball I wonder now if I should of, have you used one before, if so how you found it? YOu think it's too late to invest in one.
> 
> x x

Well, I havent quite got everything :rofl: 
It was OH's fault.... mirror was so he can see Baby A, whilst driving even tho me or his DD will be with Baby!??
And he decided he didnt want to use a basket for Baby's toiletaries, it had to be a box! Men, eh...

Tea sound nice, poor Si and the overheated xbox :rofl:

Ball only £5ish from Argos, its ok. Got to start using it abit more, instead of me sitting on sofa with feet up, i can do something productive. I find its great for restless legs and backache!! xx


----------



## MrsP

charliebear said:


> MrsP said:
> 
> 
> You're always bloody shopping woman!!! There can't possbily be a single thing left in the country that you could buy! :rofl:
> 
> Walk was quite nice, just baby P having a good old push down towards the end.
> 
> This evening is going a little like this, Si is cooking dinner. He went fishing on Saturday out on my dad's boat and he caught some cod so he is cooking that, which will be nice. I did offer to peel the potatos and then retracted my offer as he never blody helps me, but I have laod the table like a good girl.
> 
> I am also going to have a bath and get in my PJ's nice and early. We'd had a few words last night and it ended up a late one so quite tired today.
> 
> Then just log on and chat away to you lovely ladies. Si will probably just have Xbox on. How funny lasy night it over heated! :rofl: Well it cheered me up!!
> 
> I didn't get a ball I wonder now if I should of, have you used one before, if so how you found it? YOu think it's too late to invest in one.
> 
> x x
> 
> Well, I havent quite got everything :rofl:
> It was OH's fault.... mirror was so he can see Baby A, whilst driving even tho me or his DD will be with Baby!??
> And he decided he didnt want to use a basket for Baby's toiletaries, it had to be a box! Men, eh...
> 
> Tea sound nice, poor Si and the overheated xbox :rofl:
> 
> Ball only £5ish from Argos, its ok. Got to start using it abit more, instead of me sitting on sofa with feet up, i can do something productive. I find its great for restless legs and backache!! xxClick to expand...

Men, I think they are worse than us women. How old is DD, bet she is looking forward to baby A?

Poor Si wasn't what I said, I was P!ssing my self :rofl:, it even got the red light of death!!

Oh maybe I'll send Si off to Argos tomorrow and get me one, I was only thinking when I was doing the ironing today standing there had to be better than me sitting on my butt, so maybe worth an investment.

x x


----------



## XKatX

My hospital bag!! It looks like it's all babies stuff, but mine is at the bottom. Will change it round tomorrow, so that I can get to my stuff before bubs is born.
And for good luck, I've thrown in a couple of random photo's of the cot. I don't know why - I just suddenly got excited and felt the need!!! OMG - we're having babies!!!!!!!! I'm just sooooooooooo excited and ready all of a sudden!!!!


----------



## charliebear

XKatX said:


> My hospital bag!! It looks like it's all babies stuff, but mine is at the bottom. Will change it round tomorrow, so that I can get to my stuff before bubs is born.
> And for good luck, I've thrown in a couple of random photo's of the cot. I don't know why - I just suddenly got excited and felt the need!!! OMG - we're having babies!!!!!!!! I'm just sooooooooooo excited and ready all of a sudden!!!!

:yipee: Your bag is packed!!! No rushing around last minute for you!!

MrsP - DD is 20, OH is 39 and I'm a lil spring chick of 25!! 
She's so excited, she hasn't got a bro or sis, unless you count the dog which is what has happened!! 
Definitely worth getting one - I love argos, you can spend your nectar points there!! xx


----------



## luvbunsazzle

Evening ladies, well i have pages and pages to get through as i havent been on all day.
So will put kettle on and sit down to a good gossip from you all.

My day, hmmm well i had midwife this morning, and my blood pressure is now normal again, or whatever normal is, but she is still concerned and still assumes because im over weight etc it's a really big problem, so again she wants to see me weekly.
Have nipped into work this afternoon, kinda weird being back, but exciting, lots of changes, and was lovely to see residents.
Mark still not at work, he says he is really sufferring bless him, so he didnt have the energy to go in, then his boss continued to phone his mobile, so i answered and gave him what for!!! Whoops!!
Well will comment again once read through the mass of pages. 
Toodles for now


----------



## MrsP

XKatX said:


> My hospital bag!! It looks like it's all babies stuff, but mine is at the bottom. Will change it round tomorrow, so that I can get to my stuff before bubs is born.
> And for good luck, I've thrown in a couple of random photo's of the cot. I don't know why - I just suddenly got excited and felt the need!!! OMG - we're having babies!!!!!!!! I'm just sooooooooooo excited and ready all of a sudden!!!!

Good girl, so very proud. Least it's done now. Weight off my mind let alone yours :rofl:

Cot looks great.

You putting pictures up has made me excited. I think if I could so cartwheels I would be doing them!


----------



## MrsP

charliebear said:


> XKatX said:
> 
> 
> My hospital bag!! It looks like it's all babies stuff, but mine is at the bottom. Will change it round tomorrow, so that I can get to my stuff before bubs is born.
> And for good luck, I've thrown in a couple of random photo's of the cot. I don't know why - I just suddenly got excited and felt the need!!! OMG - we're having babies!!!!!!!! I'm just sooooooooooo excited and ready all of a sudden!!!!
> 
> :yipee: Your bag is packed!!! No rushing around last minute for you!!
> 
> MrsP - DD is 20, OH is 39 and I'm a lil spring chick of 25!!
> She's so excited, she hasn't got a bro or sis, unless you count the dog which is what has happened!!
> Definitely worth getting one - I love argos, you can spend your nectar points there!! xxClick to expand...

Ah we're both babies having babies. I'm 25 on 16th Nov, best Baby P gets it's arse in gear cos I am not prepared to share my birthday!

I just called Si, he is ages away and I can't be bothered to drive there so will take my self off tomorrow to get one. What's another night on my backside!


----------



## XKatX

MrsP said:


> Good girl, so very proud. Least it's done now. Weight off my mind let alone yours :rofl:
> 
> Cot looks great.
> 
> You putting pictures up has made me excited. I think if I could so cartwheels I would be doing them!

I know!! Don't know whats hit me today!! I'm just so excited and it's driving OH mad! He can't see that it could happen any minute and if it does - it's fine now we;ve passed 37 weeks! He's just not the type to get excited until something actually happens. So glad I have you girlies to scream with!!!!:wohoo:


----------



## MrsP

XKatX said:


> MrsP said:
> 
> 
> Good girl, so very proud. Least it's done now. Weight off my mind let alone yours :rofl:
> 
> Cot looks great.
> 
> You putting pictures up has made me excited. I think if I could so cartwheels I would be doing them!
> 
> I know!! Don't know whats hit me today!! I'm just so excited and it's driving OH mad! He can't see that it could happen any minute and if it does - it's fine now we;ve passed 37 weeks! He's just not the type to get excited until something actually happens. So glad I have you girlies to scream with!!!!:wohoo:Click to expand...

woop woop, we're going to be mummies!!!!

We're so excited and we just can't hide it!!! :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## Becky

yay kat you have packed, you would be a sweet heart and send me a list of what you packed and the quantities im getting ever so confused!! 

how did the shortbread baking go aswell!!

x


----------



## ryder

Kat, your room looks great!!! You have SOOO much stuff in your hospital bag... lol!!!

Luvbun, glad to hear your BP is down hun! Stay away from salty stuff, and rest lots!


----------



## MummyJade

woop woop! well done you on packing your bag! mine took me a while to do! great room 2! its all so exciting! 

question for Becky or XKatX where do you get your Dulce De Leche from for the Shortbread? 
xx


----------



## XKatX

MummyJade said:


> woop woop! well done you on packing your bag! mine took me a while to do! great room 2! its all so exciting!
> 
> question for Becky or XKatX *where do you get your Dulce De Leche from for the Shortbread? *
> xx

I just used condensed milk, coz I couldn't find any!!!


----------



## XKatX

ryder said:


> *Kat, your room looks great!!! You have SOOO much stuff in your hospital bag... lol!!!*
> 
> Luvbun, glad to hear your BP is down hun! Stay away from salty stuff, and rest lots!

Do I have too much? Was worried about what to take!!!


----------



## MrsP

Well girls slight problem, going off of the boys names we have picked for Baby P.

We have Harry & Freddie, but something just doesn't seem right. Maybe they wont until LO is here and we are holding Baby P.

Suggestions please, nothing too modern or trendy or ending with T as surname is Piggott.


----------



## XKatX

Becky said:


> yay kat you have packed, you would be a sweet heart and send me a list of what you packed and the quantities im getting ever so confused!!
> 
> how did the shortbread baking go aswell!!
> 
> x

I just looked in the Hospital Bag - What to pack thread, because I got confused too! The best list was on page 37 - can't remember who posted it though.

The shortbread is in the fridge setting as we speak!! OH can't wait!!


----------



## charliebear

MrsP said:


> Well girls slight problem, going off of the boys names we have picked for Baby P.
> 
> We have Harry & Freddie, but something just doesn't seem right. Maybe they wont until LO is here and we are holding Baby P.
> 
> Suggestions please, nothing too modern or trendy or ending with T as surname is Piggott.

Hun, I like the names you have chosen. 
I think your right about Baby P being here before something clicks. 

I think its been easier for us as we know Baby A is a boy and have been calling him Aidan. Cant imagine calling him something else now! 
Sorry I'm not much help!! xx


----------



## MummyJade

XKatX said:


> MummyJade said:
> 
> 
> woop woop! well done you on packing your bag! mine took me a while to do! great room 2! its all so exciting!
> 
> question for Becky or XKatX *where do you get your Dulce De Leche from for the Shortbread? *
> xx
> 
> I just used condensed milk, coz I couldn't find any!!!Click to expand...

How do you turn condensed milk to the caramel? is it caramel? 
xx


----------



## MummyJade

No worries XKatX, i have just spoken to my mum about it! 
she filled me as you can see cooking isn't my strong point! :rofl:
OH does the cooking most nights!
xx


----------



## charliebear

MummyJade said:


> No worries XKatX, i have just spoken to my mum about it!
> she filled me as you can see cooking isn't my strong point! :rofl:
> OH does the cooking most nights!
> xx

Tell me!!! Please.....

I was going to do some baking tomorrow.....inc chocolate brownies (out the packet of course!) x


----------



## Becky

MummyJade said:


> XKatX said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MummyJade said:
> 
> 
> woop woop! well done you on packing your bag! mine took me a while to do! great room 2! its all so exciting!
> 
> question for Becky or XKatX *where do you get your Dulce De Leche from for the Shortbread? *
> xx
> 
> I just used condensed milk, coz I couldn't find any!!!Click to expand...
> 
> How do you turn condensed milk to the caramel? is it caramel?
> xxClick to expand...

It will be with the condensed milk in the baking section the one i used was the make celebration i think, it says caramel on the tin and in smaller writing says dulce de leche!

x


----------



## ryder

XKatX said:


> ryder said:
> 
> 
> *Kat, your room looks great!!! You have SOOO much stuff in your hospital bag... lol!!!*
> 
> Luvbun, glad to hear your BP is down hun! Stay away from salty stuff, and rest lots!
> 
> Do I have too much? Was worried about what to take!!!Click to expand...

I dont think its possible to take too much... Better more stuff then getting there and not having enough!


----------



## XKatX

Becky said:


> It will be with the condensed milk in the baking section the one i used was the make celebration i think, it says caramel on the tin and in smaller writing says dulce de leche!
> 
> x

Oh. I just used normal condensed milk. Have I done it wrong? I suppose the proof is in the pudding - and we're about to try it! I'll let you know how it goes!!!


----------



## Becky

I think you can make it with condensed milk im not sure exactly i just like to sounds fancy and use the caramel stuff lol!!

x


----------



## MrsP

charliebear said:


> MrsP said:
> 
> 
> Well girls slight problem, going off of the boys names we have picked for Baby P.
> 
> We have Harry & Freddie, but something just doesn't seem right. Maybe they wont until LO is here and we are holding Baby P.
> 
> Suggestions please, nothing too modern or trendy or ending with T as surname is Piggott.
> 
> Hun, I like the names you have chosen.
> I think your right about Baby P being here before something clicks.
> 
> I think its been easier for us as we know Baby A is a boy and have been calling him Aidan. Cant imagine calling him something else now!
> Sorry I'm not much help!! xxClick to expand...

ummmm. Maybe you're right. I think I'll stop looking and wait and see. Who knows it might be a pink bump x


----------



## MummyJade

butter Soft brown Sugar and condensed milk melt butter and sugar together add the milk and boil slowly stirring through out until it turns to caramel.. (words of my mum!)
xx


----------



## Eoz

Bloody hell I can't keep up with you lot. he he

Well done Kat.Bag and babys room looks good.

Good to hear your news Luvbun

You all sound like you have had a busy day.I managed to fix my car and give it a good clean but now paying for it.

Oh and the wonderful Midwife kept her word!!!!!!YAY!I have to go in to clinic tomoro at 3 and see someone from speacial care as baby's tummy measurements are matching a 30 week baby so there are alarm bells ringing at last.I may be induced asap or wait till thurs for my scan then they will decide there and then what to do.I have tried to avoid weighing myself but gave in tonight and I have lost another 2lbs since Saturday so I really hope they do something.

I'll be on in morning see how peeps are doing.Night Night all xxx


----------



## Jem

Wow! Well done Kat on the hospital bag!!! Lovely nursery too! x

So then how did the shortbread turn out? I'm going to have a go tomorrow! x

Glad your MW appointment went well Sarah, keep resting hun x

Only 3.5 hours till I'm 37 weeks!!!! Eek!!!!!!!!!!!!!! x


----------



## Jem

4thbump said:


> Bloody hell I can't keep up with you lot. he he
> 
> Well done Kat.Bag and babys room looks good.
> 
> Good to hear your news Luvbun
> 
> You all sound like you have had a busy day.I managed to fix my car and give it a good clean but now paying for it.
> 
> Oh and the wonderful Midwife kept her word!!!!!!YAY!I have to go in to clinic tomoro at 3 and see someone from speacial care as baby's tummy measurements are matching a 30 week baby so there are alarm bells ringing at last.I may be induced asap or wait till thurs for my scan then they will decide there and then what to do.I have tried to avoid weighing myself but gave in tonight and I have lost another 2lbs since Saturday so I really hope they do something.
> 
> I'll be on in morning see how peeps are doing.Night Night all xxx

All the best for tomorrow xxx


----------



## charliebear

4thbump said:


> Bloody hell I can't keep up with you lot. he he
> 
> Well done Kat.Bag and babys room looks good.
> 
> Good to hear your news Luvbun
> 
> You all sound like you have had a busy day.I managed to fix my car and give it a good clean but now paying for it.
> 
> Oh and the wonderful Midwife kept her word!!!!!!YAY!I have to go in to clinic tomoro at 3 and see someone from speacial care as baby's tummy measurements are matching a 30 week baby so there are alarm bells ringing at last.I may be induced asap or wait till thurs for my scan then they will decide there and then what to do.I have tried to avoid weighing myself but gave in tonight and I have lost another 2lbs since Saturday so I really hope they do something.
> 
> I'll be on in morning see how peeps are doing.Night Night all xxx

Good luck for tomorrow. x


----------



## XKatX

4thbump said:


> Bloody hell I can't keep up with you lot. he he
> 
> Well done Kat.Bag and babys room looks good.
> 
> Good to hear your news Luvbun
> 
> You all sound like you have had a busy day.I managed to fix my car and give it a good clean but now paying for it.
> 
> Oh and the wonderful Midwife kept her word!!!!!!YAY!I have to go in to clinic tomoro at 3 and see someone from speacial care as baby's tummy measurements are matching a 30 week baby so there are alarm bells ringing at last.I may be induced asap or wait till thurs for my scan then they will decide there and then what to do.I have tried to avoid weighing myself but gave in tonight and I have lost another 2lbs since Saturday so I really hope they do something.
> 
> I'll be on in morning see how peeps are doing.Night Night all xxx

Good luck tomorrow. Hope you get somewhere hun x x


----------



## XKatX

Becky said:


> I think you can make it with condensed milk im not sure exactly i just like to sounds fancy and use the caramel stuff lol!!
> 
> x

Well - we just tried it and it is very runny! So either you can't make it with normal condensed milk, or I should have left it overnight. Still tastes yummy though. But then anything with that many calories would!!!:rofl:


----------



## Becky

i keep mine in the fridge anyway!!

guess what i have made a proper list for my hospital bag yea go me (only because you had finished yours kat and i hadnt even started) but i dont have half the things i need from it off to boots tomorrow!!

x


----------



## ryder

Glad things went well, 4thbump!!! Hope tomorow goes well for you!


----------



## luvbunsazzle

Morning ladies
Really restless nights sleep for me, have been sick throughout the night, felt awful, i have been struggling doing a bowel movement for a few days now, have been going but once in the morning, and with a stuggle, not sure if it's down to piles or just general pregnancy, but with trying to go, i also make myself sick in the process GRRR
So today i plan on sleeping, and just generally not doing much at all, i am shattered, still feel like pooh but least ive stopped being sick.

Good luck today 4thbump and anyone else who has appointments i might have missed in the masses of pages.
Will chat again soon.


----------



## MrsP

Good morning my beautiful mummies.

I'm not going to tell you what a lovely mornining it is here in Essex, cos I'd be lying. It's total crap and raining. Had planned to get the bed changed and the towels washed. Will hang on till tomorrow and see what the wheather brings if not I'll have to trumble dry, but I don't like doing that.

Jem & Cosmotbear - happy 37 weeks to you not long now. :happydance:

Lunbuns - I'm sorry you are not feeling to good, make sure you get plenty of rest. Have you tried prune juice that is meant to help get things on the move. :hugs:

4th Bump - OK so it's taken a struggle to get there, but you've got someone to listen to you so every little helps. Good luck at appointment today and I hope everything is ok. :hug:

So, what have we all got planned today? Don't think I'll get out for my walk today, but have got my friend coming for lunch and her LO. Reece, he is 12 weeks old and just such a sweetie. 

Tried to do the old self checking last night but didn't prove very sucuessful so think I need another read up and try again. MW doesn't check until 40 weeks, but being the impatient person I am I want to know now if anything is happening.

Oh and pretty certain plug is coming away.
x x x


----------



## MummyJade

Good luck 4thbump... 
Awww luvbun sorry your not feeling great today you just relax today...
I think i have been quite lucky in this pregnancy *touching wood* I have not had no problems not even BH! but no doubt the little Miss will make up for it in labour! Scary stuff!

Mr P - Awww its not great here either! looks like rain is going to come soon! so Diva will have to wait for her walk and i wanted to walk to the shops as OH got my car :( 12 weeks old aww doesn't it just make you want 1! :rofl:!
I went for a bath last night and thought better trim up the 'lady garden' as it was more of a lady woods then garden! a job that takes bout 10 - 15 mins took me 45 mins! was mirror on toilet seat job! and Then asking OH if it was alright! the shame! 

Hope everyone else is well? 

xx


----------



## XKatX

Moring ladies - you're all up and about and busy already!!
Had a realy crap night - didn't sleep at all. Was downstairs reading for 3 hours and just tossing and turning the rest of the time.:hissy:
The weather is rubbish here too - but it's not going to stop my walk. I'm determined to walk this baby out!
Had a really strange evening last night. I was having bloody strong braxton hicks for about 3-4 hours. I was bouncing on my ball, but this was making them worse. I was actually doubled over in pain at one point. When I finally went to bed - it all stopped!!:hissy: So gonna go for it on my ball and my walking to day - see if it does anything.

Good luck with all your appointments today. I hope yo get the answers you want x x


----------



## MrsP

MummyJade said:


> Good luck 4thbump...
> Awww luvbun sorry your not feeling great today you just relax today...
> I think i have been quite lucky in this pregnancy *touching wood* I have not had no problems not even BH! but no doubt the little Miss will make up for it in labour! Scary stuff!
> 
> Mr P - Awww its not great here either! looks like rain is going to come soon! so Diva will have to wait for her walk and i wanted to walk to the shops as OH got my car :( 12 weeks old aww doesn't it just make you want 1! :rofl:!
> I went for a bath last night and thought better trim up the 'lady garden' as it was more of a lady woods then garden! a job that takes bout 10 - 15 mins took me 45 mins! was mirror on toilet seat job! and Then asking OH if it was alright! the shame!
> 
> Hope everyone else is well?
> 
> xx

Not an easy task hon is it? I find sitting on the side of the bath easiest with a mirror to hand for checking, but I try not to use that.


----------



## MrsP

XKatX said:


> Moring ladies - you're all up and about and busy already!!
> Had a realy crap night - didn't sleep at all. Was downstairs reading for 3 hours and just tossing and turning the rest of the time.:hissy:
> The weather is rubbish here too - but it's not going to stop my walk. I'm determined to walk this baby out!
> Had a really strange evening last night. I was having bloody strong braxton hicks for about 3-4 hours. I was bouncing on my ball, but this was making them worse. I was actually doubled over in pain at one point. When I finally went to bed - it all stopped!!:hissy: So gonna go for it on my ball and my walking to day - see if it does anything.
> 
> Good luck with all your appointments today. I hope yo get the answers you want x x


Morning lovely,

Don't over do it too much hon if you haven't had much sleep encase things are on the move. You'll need your energy. Hope it does mean LO is on the way.

x x x


----------



## XKatX

I won't overdo it hon. I'm too tired to! It's not far to our shops. I don't think LO is on the way - just an uncomfortable evening. I'm not going to look into every niggle too much or I'll drive myself mad!!!


----------



## MummyJade

MrsP said:


> MummyJade said:
> 
> 
> Good luck 4thbump...
> Awww luvbun sorry your not feeling great today you just relax today...
> I think i have been quite lucky in this pregnancy *touching wood* I have not had no problems not even BH! but no doubt the little Miss will make up for it in labour! Scary stuff!
> 
> Mr P - Awww its not great here either! looks like rain is going to come soon! so Diva will have to wait for her walk and i wanted to walk to the shops as OH got my car :( 12 weeks old aww doesn't it just make you want 1! :rofl:!
> I went for a bath last night and thought better trim up the 'lady garden' as it was more of a lady woods then garden! a job that takes bout 10 - 15 mins took me 45 mins! was mirror on toilet seat job! and Then asking OH if it was alright! the shame!
> 
> Hope everyone else is well?
> 
> xx
> 
> Not an easy task hon is it? I find sitting on the side of the bath easiest with a mirror to hand for checking, but I try not to use that.Click to expand...

OH found it funny! He was like wait till i tell everyone! little shit! I said to him wanna get in the bath with me and he just looked at my bump and laughed and walked out!
i cant even see my feet! never realized it was that bad! oh the joys of pregnancy!

xx


----------



## Jem

Men hey!!!!

Morning everyone! Sorry you're still not well Sarah, and Kat sorry you didn't sleep well. Weather is crap here too. Hope everyone is ok over all though. And MrsP, good news about your plug, another sign!!! x


----------



## MummyJade

Everyone is having some sort of sign and then there is me! 
not had nothing! :( :cry: i think i will be here till next november at this rate!
rain has not arrived yet thinking bout going to shop while it is stil nice!
xx


----------



## cosmotbear

VERY good news Mrs P!! Some plug!! 4th Bump hope all goes well today, have my fingers crossed for you. Sarah, sorry to hear about the sickness and lack of sleep...you poor thing, hope you manage to perk up today. Definitely a day for a nap! I have just done my online shopping and ordered the bits for Millionaires Shortcake! I found the creme du leche Kat 
https://www.sainsburys.com/groceries/frameset/navigation_frame.jsp (for next time!!)
You've probably read my moan from the hospital yesterday already!! Bring on the babies!


----------



## MrsP

MummyJade said:


> Everyone is having some sort of sign and then there is me!
> not had nothing! :( :cry: i think i will be here till next november at this rate!
> rain has not arrived yet thinking bout going to shop while it is stil nice!
> xx

Oh hon, your time will come, I could still be here in 5 weeks. Like Kat says trying not to look too much into it. x x x


----------



## cosmotbear

MummyJade said:


> Everyone is having some sort of sign and then there is me!
> not had nothing! :( :cry: i think i will be here till next november at this rate!
> rain has not arrived yet thinking bout going to shop while it is stil nice!
> xx

MummyJade I've had NOTHING either!! :hissy:


----------



## MrsP

I feel the need to start with the dust

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Becky

Morning everyone!! havent had a chance to read all your post as im stupidly busy at work but I hope your all ok!!

x


----------



## Becky

yayyyy im in my last box!!!!

x


----------



## MrsP

woohoo!! Not long to go now!


----------



## charliebear

MummyJade said:


> Everyone is having some sort of sign and then there is me!
> not had nothing! :( :cry: i think i will be here till next november at this rate!
> rain has not arrived yet thinking bout going to shop while it is stil nice!
> xx

Noo, I havent had anything either!! x


----------



## Becky

I havent had any signs either dont worry!!!

x


----------



## charliebear

Morning, mummy's to be,
I nice chilled relaxing day ahead for me. 
Going to pop to the shop for some odds and ends, its looking like mother hubbords cupboards here!! Not to mention the shortbread ingredients!
Mum is popping in, then I'm going to bounce for a while. 
Might send OH out with the dog as theyre both being a pain in the ass!! 

Hope everyone is well. x


----------



## XKatX

I haven't had any signs either!! Don't worry hun - they'll come.

Just had a nice brisk walk to the shops and it didn't rain on me! I'm still finding it really warm actually. Could do with a nice cold day!

Off to a friends this afernoon for coffee and a donught! She's also giving me her moses basket, so can't wait for that. 

Congratulaitons on your last box Becky! You'll be at the end before you know it!


----------



## Becky

kats on the doughnuts again!!! 

x


----------



## XKatX

Becky said:


> kats on the doughnuts again!!!
> 
> x

They're good for the soul!!


----------



## XKatX

WHERE ARE YOU ALL???!!!

You're all so quiet today. It's not like you lot! What are you up to and why aren't you talking?????


----------



## Jem

I'M HERE!!!!!!!!!!!

I've not had any signs either, my baba isn't even engaged! x

Congrats on the last box Becky! x

Kat don't mention doughnuts!!!! I'll be out buying more at this rate!!!! x


----------



## Becky

Im here!! but im training my replacement so im sneaking on when I can!!

everyone else clearly stayed in bed because of the yuck weather!!

x


----------



## vicwick

I wanna be in my last box!!!!! when will i go up???

Oh no don't start with the dohnuts again i used all my will power not to buy one yesterday although i have just eaten a lovely ginger bread man mmmmmm and some choccie :blush:


----------



## XKatX

vicwick said:


> I wanna be in my last box!!!!! when will i go up???
> 
> Oh no don't start with the dohnuts again i used all my will power not to buy one yesterday although i have just eaten a lovely ginger bread man mmmmmm and some choccie :blush:

You go over to the last box at 35+5. You'll be there before you know it!!!


----------



## XKatX

vicwick said:


> I wanna be in my last box!!!!! when will i go up???
> 
> Oh no don't start with the dohnuts again i used all my will power not to buy one yesterday although i have just eaten a lovely ginger bread man mmmmmm and some choccie :blush:

Mmmm. Gingerbread. I just saw some on telly and want some now!!


----------



## XKatX

A few weeks ago, my in-laws sent us a rose basket from M&S for our wedding anniversary. It had a rose pot plant, a box of chocolates and a bottle of red wine in it. The rose died within days. They came to stay at the weekend and I showed her the rose.
Turns out, she complained to M&S. And today we received another basket - complete with more choccies and red wine!!! Result:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Rickysgirl

Hiya girls im due 2nd Nov n i no u will all cum bk wit gud answers sooo, 4 a week or so now bin gettin period pains n lots more intense but not painful tightenings also its like i can feel her under my pelvic bone (whichs feels v strange), but the last couple of days i have been so emotional up n down all the time cryin then smilin (my OH is keeping quiet just incase i bite his head off bless him) then the last 2 days i bin goin toilet quite often but 2day it woz bit like my body is clearin out iykwim!

Sorry its bit long but do u think somthin cud happen netime soon?

got my hopes up a lil now!

Amy n pink bump 37+3 xx


----------



## Becky

I just went over today so you should go over at 35+4!!

Lunch time in 7 mins :D (not that im hungry honest) 

Congrats on all you full termers today!!

x


----------



## Becky

Rickysgirl said:


> Hiya girls im due 2nd Nov n i no u will all cum bk wit gud answers sooo, 4 a week or so now bin gettin period pains n lots more intense but not painful tightenings also its like i can feel her under my pelvic bone (whichs feels v strange), but the last couple of days i have been so emotional up n down all the time cryin then smilin (my OH is keeping quiet just incase i bite his head off bless him) then the last 2 days i bin goin toilet quite often but 2day it woz bit like my body is clearin out iykwim!
> 
> Sorry its bit long but do u think somthin cud happen netime soon?
> 
> got my hopes up a lil now!
> 
> Amy n pink bump 37+3 xx

Sounds like you could be getting ready to go!! but everyone is different and there bodies react differently!! Ill keep my fingers crossed for you as it all sounds very promising!!

x


----------



## Jem

Might be Amy! You're definitely getting signs that your body's preparing! x


----------



## XKatX

Rickysgirl said:


> Hiya girls im due 2nd Nov n i no u will all cum bk wit gud answers sooo, 4 a week or so now bin gettin period pains n lots more intense but not painful tightenings also its like i can feel her under my pelvic bone (whichs feels v strange), but the last couple of days i have been so emotional up n down all the time cryin then smilin (my OH is keeping quiet just incase i bite his head off bless him) then the last 2 days i bin goin toilet quite often but 2day it woz bit like my body is clearin out iykwim!
> 
> Sorry its bit long but do u think somthin cud happen netime soon?
> 
> got my hopes up a lil now!
> 
> Amy n pink bump 37+3 xx

Hi & welcome!!! ( Although it took me ages to read your post - don't do that text talk!!).
It sounds about right to me. I am due the day before you and am having all of these symptoms too. The toilet thing is just your body keeping things to a minimum and the period pain is your uterus and cervix getting ready.
Good luck for the next few weeks!!!


----------



## Jem

XKatX said:


> A few weeks ago, my in-laws sent us a rose basket from M&S for our wedding anniversary. It had a rose pot plant, a box of chocolates and a bottle of red wine in it. The rose died within days. They came to stay at the weekend and I showed her the rose.
> Turns out, she complained to M&S. And today we received another basket - complete with more choccies and red wine!!! Result:happydance::happydance::happydance:

Result!!! :happydance:


----------



## Rickysgirl

thx 4 that! xxx


----------



## Becky

I just realised my due date is a month today!! :D

x


----------



## Jem

Woo hoo!!!! x


----------



## vicwick

XKatX said:


> vicwick said:
> 
> 
> I wanna be in my last box!!!!! when will i go up???
> 
> Oh no don't start with the dohnuts again i used all my will power not to buy one yesterday although i have just eaten a lovely ginger bread man mmmmmm and some choccie :blush:
> 
> You go over to the last box at 35+5. You'll be there before you know it!!!Click to expand...

oooo so excited!!!! The weeks are flying by i really thought they would drag in the 3rd tri but no!!! almost finished work now too just over a week left yey


----------



## ryder

Good morning everyone!!!

I have a doctors appointment later... 

4thbump, good luck at yours!!! Hope they give you some good news. 

kat, you must be the most actively determined person on here lol... I dont know where you find the energy to do everything you do!


----------



## MummyJade

Well still no rain so i braved the shops! and walked the dog... so now i am sat watching Home and Away wish a nice hot chocolate and......... a doughnut! White icing with 100 thousands sprinkles! yummy! dog as a pig ear on her bed and Ferret got a bit of apple! so i guess we are happy. 

Jem my little one as only just started to engage now! she was 3-4/5th last friday so i wonder if its changed this friday!

xx


----------



## cosmotbear

ryder said:


> Good morning everyone!!!
> 
> I have a doctors appointment later...
> 
> 4thbump, good luck at yours!!! Hope they give you some good news.
> 
> kat, you must be the most actively determined person on here lol... I dont know where you find the energy to do everything you do!

I'm with ryder here, Kat you are sooooo active!! I can barely bloody walk round the supermarket now!! I can't stop eating smoked mackerel at the moment. I try to limit myself coz your not supposed to eat tooooo much. Hopefully I will bare forth some omega 3 child genius!! Whats everyone up to? I cried at Grey's Anatomy at lunch!! :rofl:


----------



## Jem

MummyJade said:


> Well still no rain so i braved the shops! and walked the dog... so now i am sat watching Home and Away wish a nice hot chocolate and......... a doughnut! White icing with 100 thousands sprinkles! yummy! dog as a pig ear on her bed and Ferret got a bit of apple! so i guess we are happy.
> 
> Jem my little one as only just started to engage now! she was 3-4/5th last friday so i wonder if its changed this friday!
> 
> xx

Ooh hope it has! Fingers crossed baba's head is more engaged by then! I'll be keeping my fingers crossed for my 38 week app that the MW tells me Ollie is engaged. Please please please!

Oh and now I sooo want a doughnut!!! x


----------



## MummyJade

Sorry bout the doughnut thing Jem! :D 

Yeah He will when he is ready! My little one has been head down since 28 weeks and at my 36 week appointment she just started to engage! so she took her bloody time! 
xxx


----------



## MrsP

Afternoon my yummy mummies!

How are we?

Well Claire and Reece have just gone home, been here since before lunch. Had such a lovely day and it has just made me so much more excited about being a mummy, I just can't wait. 

Please Baby P hurry up and come and play, mummy is getting too impatient now. Managed a walk to the shops and back to with the dog, wasn't out for as long as I wanted but 20 minutes better than nothing.

So what we all got planned for this evening? x x


----------



## MummyJade

Aww glad you had a nice day Mrs P, 20 mins is better then nothing i think i was only got that long with the dog, wasnt sure if the rain was going to stay away! 
OH is off to pub 4 a pint with his step dad later so i will just be relaxing at home a hot bath and watching the Bill! Baby P will be here soon! just try and wait! xx


----------



## MrsP

XKatX said:


> A few weeks ago, my in-laws sent us a rose basket from M&S for our wedding anniversary. It had a rose pot plant, a box of chocolates and a bottle of red wine in it. The rose died within days. They came to stay at the weekend and I showed her the rose.
> Turns out, she complained to M&S. And today we received another basket - complete with more choccies and red wine!!! Result:happydance::happydance::happydance:

How's that for a touch.

More to the point more chocolate :happydance: great stuff!


----------



## Becky

Glad you had a lovely day MrsP 

this evening the plan is too sleep im shattered!! although Luke and the cat are in bed poorly so dont know if there is any room for me and bump!!

x


----------



## MummyJade

Becky said:


> Glad you had a lovely day MrsP
> 
> this evening the plan is too sleep im shattered!! although Luke and the cat are in bed poorly so dont know if there is any room for me and bump!!
> 
> x

I fight to get into bed every night! between OH and Diva (me staffy) plus they got snore! so every night is a fight 2 get some covers and more then the edge of the bed!
xx


----------



## Jem

MummyJade said:


> Sorry bout the doughnut thing Jem! :D
> 
> Yeah He will when he is ready! My little one has been head down since 28 weeks and at my 36 week appointment she just started to engage! so she took her bloody time!
> xxx

Lol no worries, I managed to resist buying more....for today anyway!

These babies are naughty taking their time engaging! Glad yours has finally done it! I'm sure my baba engages and comes back out cos I've heard that happens with subsequent babies. This morning I felt all heavy low down and was sure I could feel his head but this afternoon I feel he's high again and no feeling of a head low down. Naughty boy needs to stay down low!!!!


----------



## Jem

Glad you've had a lovely afternoon MrsP x

Nothing much planned tonight apart from my brother coming round x


----------



## MummyJade

Hey Ladies!

I am so happy finally decided on a name! she will be called..............
Darci Bleu Keen.... so happy now i can start calling her it 
what do you think? 
x


----------



## Jem

Ahh I love it!!!! x


----------



## XKatX

Afternoon ladies.
I didn't realise I was being that active! Just making sure I get out and about everyday!

I had a lovely walk to the shops and then went round to my friends. She has a 6 month old, who is to die for! He is so chubby, it's funny. She gave me a moses basket and some baby toys. So now I'm like Mrs P - just way too excited for my own good!!

Then I nipped into town - I'd run out of Raspberry leaf tea.

When I got home, the Kleeneze man turned up with my delivery. So I have put together my shoe rack - this house will be so organised by the end of my leave!

I plan to chill this evening - hubby out to Kung Fu in a while, so probably watch some Greys anatomy. Then an early night after last nights efforts!!


----------



## MrsP

MummyJade said:



> Aww glad you had a nice day Mrs P, 20 mins is better then nothing i think i was only got that long with the dog, wasnt sure if the rain was going to stay away!
> OH is off to pub 4 a pint with his step dad later so i will just be relaxing at home a hot bath and watching the Bill! Baby P will be here soon! just try and wait! xx

Claire and I got caught in the rain! But like you say better than nothing, want to try and get out everyday.


----------



## cosmotbear

MummyJade, Darci is a very pretty name - good choice!! Sounds like all have had a good day!Have any of you got TENS machines? I am still in two minds whether to get one......


----------



## MrsP

I have hired a tens machine, think it was £23 for 5 weeks.

Haven't needed to use it yet though but mw said give it a go if BH's start just to get used to it x


----------



## Becky

I have just noticed today my feet are really swollen i knew my hands had but my feet are like balloons now :(

x


----------



## XKatX

Becky said:


> I have just noticed today my feet are really swollen i knew my hands had but my feet are like balloons now :(
> 
> x

Mine have just started to get bad too. Feet up, plenty of rest and lots of water to flush it out of you! x x


----------



## Jem

Becky said:


> I have just noticed today my feet are really swollen i knew my hands had but my feet are like balloons now :(
> 
> x

Aww bless you x


----------



## Becky

and just when i though i couldnt get much more unattractive!!

x


----------



## luvbunsazzle

Right girls, in need of advice from all who have completed hospital bags, to many replies in hospital bag list to read through, and so confused!!!

Well firstly pads, what do you have for your bag? Tena ladies? How many? What absorbption? HELP

Baby grows, how many?

Coming home outfit? Have you got one? If so what is it? Photos!!!!


----------



## Becky

pads - I bought a pack of ten maternity ones from boots for £1

baby grows - 4 

coming home outfit - the same outfit luke wore home from the hospital with a jacket and a vest to keep him warm!

x


----------



## MrsP

luvbunsazzle said:


> Right girls, in need of advice from all who have completed hospital bags, to many replies in hospital bag list to read through, and so confused!!!
> 
> Well firstly pads, what do you have for your bag? Tena ladies? How many? What absorbption? HELP
> 
> Baby grows, how many?
> 
> Coming home outfit? Have you got one? If so what is it? Photos!!!!

Hey lovely,

I have packed, 1 pack of tena ladies medium absorbancie (sp), 1 box of disposable underwear, 2 pair of knickers, 3 nighties 1 in which to give birth in, 2 pair of socks, slippers dressing gown, toiletries. I have packed 4 outfits including coming home out fit, which is a baby grow to match nursery interia which is Zeddy & Rhubarb from M&P's, 4 vests, 2 hats, 1 pair of mittens, 1 snowsuit (don't know how cold it will be), I have packed 2 blankets, one is for the carseat and the other for hospital, plus the shawl from when I was a baby. I have packed a long sleeved t-shirt and pair of velour tracksuit bottoms to come home in, 1 pack of nappies, 1 pack of cotton wool, sudocrem, vasalene (sp) and a towel. Also packed a spare t-shirt for DH, deodrant and some facewipes so he can freshen up. 

Oh and some carrier bags, not that I expect pressies, but just encase.

How I've packed. I have to bags, both mixed. 1 for the initial labour and one with the things in for coming home in.

I have tried to pack main bag in order that we will need things. I have also put LO's outfit, hat, nappy and cream in a carrier bag so that when they dress baby Si just can hand it to them and not have to rumage through the case. 

Hope this is of some help. x x


----------



## luvbunsazzle

Thanks hun, i have no idea on anything, i have read through the hospital bag list over and over again and i keep coming with a blank.
I live opposite the hospital, so what i do forget is fine as it's so close, but i just want to know im covered for everything.
Didnt make antenatal classes last night as have been poorly, and now i just feel really unprepared.


----------



## charliebear

Evening mummy's, 

Quite a catch up I've had, anyways just managed to rescue the shortbread before sitting down - still need to do caramel and choc tho!! Yummy!!

Luvbunsazzle, baby is coming home in this https://www.mothercare.com/gp/produ...?ie=UTF8&m=A2LBKNDJ2KZUGQ&n=76087031&mcb=core
Still got to sort through what I've packed as not happy, cant really remember what i packed! Although at the min mine and baby's things are seperate, I'm going to put coming home outfits for both of us in another bag (which can live in the car till needed) - total no of bags = 3! 
Think I've packed about 3/4 babygrows and vests. OH can fetch more if needed, and thinking 2 packs of 10 maternity pads. 

Hope everyone has had a good day. x


----------



## charliebear

MummyJade said:


> Hey Ladies!
> 
> I am so happy finally decided on a name! she will be called..............
> Darci Bleu Keen.... so happy now i can start calling her it
> what do you think?
> x

I think its a great name!! x


----------



## SalJay

I love the name Darci it was on my short list til I found out it was a boy!!!!


----------



## luvbunsazzle

Thanks Charliebear, i think your coming home outfit it lovely :D
Love the name MummyJade, such a gorgeous name.
Been a bit of a quite day on the chat front today, didnt have as many pages to read through.
Hope everyone is ok


----------



## charliebear

luvbunsazzle said:


> Thanks Charliebear, i think your coming home outfit it lovely :D
> Love the name MummyJade, such a gorgeous name.
> Been a bit of a quite day on the chat front today, didnt have as many pages to read through.
> Hope everyone is ok

Thanks :hugs:
OH's DD bought it for babba, thought it would be nice to use as coming home outfit. x


----------



## MummyJade

Thanks for the comments on the name :D OH wasnt to sure but i managed to get my own way! and he is liking it more and more! 
i wanted something different.... MIL will hate it (Which is even better) :rofl:

Hope everyone is having a good night OH just got in with chips yummy!
x
xx


----------



## luvbunsazzle

Well im off to bed, still not feeling 100% and could do with a lie down, so will see chat with you all again tomorrow. Hope you all have a pleasent nice sleeps. xx


----------



## bubba4

Will try to get on properly tomorrow been really busy sorting DD party bits :D did read through all 10ish pages. Now forgot what the 1st few said.

Hope your all ok. :D


----------



## charliebear

hope everyone has a good night :sleep: and has a good day tomorrow. 
I'll not be on till tomorrow night as were attending a funeral. x


----------



## XKatX

Good morning November ladies!! Hope you all had a good nights sleep.

Hope the funeral goes as well as it can do today, Charliebear.

I've not got much on today. Just bimbling round the house and tidying a bit. Need to wander up to the doctors for my Gavsicon precription, but thats it.

What are you lovely ladies up to?


----------



## MrsP

charliebear said:


> Evening mummy's,
> 
> Quite a catch up I've had, anyways just managed to rescue the shortbread before sitting down - still need to do caramel and choc tho!! Yummy!!
> 
> Luvbunsazzle, baby is coming home in this https://www.mothercare.com/gp/produ...?ie=UTF8&m=A2LBKNDJ2KZUGQ&n=76087031&mcb=core
> Still got to sort through what I've packed as not happy, cant really remember what i packed! Although at the min mine and baby's things are seperate, I'm going to put coming home outfits for both of us in another bag (which can live in the car till needed) - total no of bags = 3!
> Think I've packed about 3/4 babygrows and vests. OH can fetch more if needed, and thinking 2 packs of 10 maternity pads.
> 
> Hope everyone has had a good day. x

Cute outfit for baby A x x


----------



## MrsP

Good morning mummies.

Well it looks brighter here than it did yesterday so going to try and get the towels and bedding out on the line.

Not got too much planned today, next door brought in her friends sewing maching so hopefully I can get these damn curtains finished and hung in the baby's room.

Not feeling to bad today and slept quite well although woke up a lot feeling crampy. Think Baby P is having a shift around cos I feel like I am about to experience the biggest AF ever! 

Other than that not too much planned today think I am just going to take it easy and hopefully get out with the dog later. x x x


----------



## XKatX

MrsP said:


> Good morning mummies.
> 
> Well it looks brighter here than it did yesterday so going to try and get the towels and bedding out on the line.
> 
> Not got too much planned today, next door brought in her friends sewing maching so hopefully I can get these damn curtains finished and hung in the baby's room.
> 
> Not feeling to bad today and slept quite well although woke up a lot feeling crampy. Think Baby P is having a shift around cos I feel like I am about to experience the biggest AF ever!
> 
> Other than that not too much planned today think I am just going to take it easy and hopefully get out with the dog later. x x x

Ooh - sounds like baby P is making a move towards coming out Mrs P!! I hope so. Hope the weather sticks for you - looks like it's gonna be another rainy day here, so no washing for me.

Might watch some Greys Anatomy later. It's about time I spent a day sitting on my bum!!!


----------



## MrsP

XKatX said:


> MrsP said:
> 
> 
> Good morning mummies.
> 
> Well it looks brighter here than it did yesterday so going to try and get the towels and bedding out on the line.
> 
> Not got too much planned today, next door brought in her friends sewing maching so hopefully I can get these damn curtains finished and hung in the baby's room.
> 
> Not feeling to bad today and slept quite well although woke up a lot feeling crampy. Think Baby P is having a shift around cos I feel like I am about to experience the biggest AF ever!
> 
> Other than that not too much planned today think I am just going to take it easy and hopefully get out with the dog later. x x x
> 
> Ooh - sounds like baby P is making a move towards coming out Mrs P!! I hope so. Hope the weather sticks for you - looks like it's gonna be another rainy day here, so no washing for me.
> 
> Might watch some Greys Anatomy later. It's about time I spent a day sitting on my bum!!!Click to expand...

I hope so too. I promised my self I would become a crazed pregnant woman who wants her baby out before it's cooked, but I think it's too late. I'm too impatient and too excited!!

Don't know how long the weather will stay like this but will get washing out for as long as I can.

As for you missy, yes it is about time you spent a day sitting down and chilling out, especially if you want to win the race, you'll need your energy! 

x x x x


----------



## XKatX

OMG - we're as bad as each other with the crazed nearly due thing!!!

Sounds like you may beat me though - things are definitely on the move you!!!


----------



## MrsP

Well yes I agree with you there, we are both mad on it.

As for things being on the move, I've started not to feel so positive. I've started to wonder if there are signs that labour is on it's way and if it is just craziness of the brain! x


----------



## XKatX

Well, I have the period pain and cervical stabbing pain thing too. I keep thinking it's the start of things - then remind myself that it's just normal at this stage. I'm just so damned impatient!! I think I would be better if I were at work - less time to think about it!!


----------



## MrsP

You know what honey I think you are totally right, I couldn't agree with you more. Every night I go to bed thinking is tonight the night? Don't know why I am assuming it wont happen during the day but I have convinced my self it will happen at bed time.

Baby P has been moving around so much the last couple of day, but it really hurts. I had like a contraction type feeling yesterday, just the one but right across my bump. I'd never had one like that before, have you?

I don't seem to really be suffering with BH's, just AF type cramps more than anything and pains in my lower back x x x


----------



## luvbunsazzle

Morning to all
Well the sun is trying to shine in this part of the world, but im having a day of housework, because i havent felt well these last few days and Mark has decided to have the last 3 days off, because he says he isn't well, my house looks like a complete and utter state :(
I hope the funeral goes ok today charliebear
MrsP we want to see pikky's of the curtains if you do get to do them today
Kat agreed it's about time you sat on your bum all day, watch some greys and enjoy. :D


----------



## MrsP

luvbunsazzle said:


> Morning to all
> Well the sun is trying to shine in this part of the world, but im having a day of housework, because i havent felt well these last few days and Mark has decided to have the last 3 days off, because he says he isn't well, my house looks like a complete and utter state :(
> I hope the funeral goes ok today charliebear
> MrsP we want to see pikky's of the curtains if you do get to do them today
> Kat agreed it's about time you sat on your bum all day, watch some greys and enjoy. :D



Morning lovely,

Are you feeling any better today? :hugs:

Yes if I can get them done I will sort out pics for you x x


----------



## luvbunsazzle

I feel on and off, when im standing i usually feel ok, but when im sat down, i just get this sudden sick urge. Tuesday night was horrible, i haven't been that sick is such a long time, ive been sick, but i really did worry myself, so now im trying to get my butt into gear about things, hospital bag, making sure the house is spotless, finishing the nursery.


----------



## bubba4

Morning well you have been busy bees over the last few days....

Good luck with funeral todayCharliebear.
Mrs P do you ever rest. :D
xKatx relax and enjoy the day
luvbunsazzle Hope you feel better (I have also been sick)
Well I have done washing, work bits and had brekky, kids went off to breakfast club so made it easier as hubby has car. Got a long walk to collect them later. :dohh: Did it on Tuesday and couldn't move on Wednesday.:hissy:

Haven't a panick at mo as still can't find a girls name we both like so at present it will be called GIRL:blush:.

Hope your all ok and sorry if I missed anyone I had over 10 pages to go through :cloud9:


----------



## luvbunsazzle

Morning bubba4 how are the party plans coming along? Many plans for today? Me and Mark also cant think of a girls name, we have a boys name all picked no idea's on girls name, so if we do have a girl i can just see us calling her Grape LOL


----------



## XKatX

Well, it looks like I'm joining you girls on the sickness front. Feeling really queezy this morning. Not sure if I can even make it to the pharmacy for my Gaviscon! Will have a shower (still not dresed!!) and see how I feel. This is yuk!!


----------



## bubba4

luvbunsazzle said:


> Morning bubba4 how are the party plans coming along? Many plans for today? Me and Mark also cant think of a girls name, we have a boys name all picked no idea's on girls name, so if we do have a girl i can just see us calling her Grape LOL

Hi luvbunsazzle Yes few hiccups with the plans our Nan has been really ill and we have been waiting for the worst, has been like it since last Monday had more news last night. Also my MIL has to go into hospital Sat so she is going to miss party and she really wanted to come. :( 

Anyway bit hard to keep chin up as they say but we are all trying for DD sake. 

Another load of washing in and 1 out on line. 

I know what you mean bout girls name, we have a boys but with 4 girls already making our decision hard. Me and hubby just don't agree :dohh: Grape has got to be better than GIRL :blush:

What you up too, ??


----------



## luvbunsazzle

bubba4 said:


> luvbunsazzle said:
> 
> 
> Morning bubba4 how are the party plans coming along? Many plans for today? Me and Mark also cant think of a girls name, we have a boys name all picked no idea's on girls name, so if we do have a girl i can just see us calling her Grape LOL
> 
> Hi luvbunsazzle Yes few hiccups with the plans our Nan has been really ill and we have been waiting for the worst, has been like it since last Monday had more news last night. Also my MIL has to go into hospital Sat so she is going to miss party and she really wanted to come. :(
> 
> Anyway bit hard to keep chin up as they say but we are all trying for DD sake.
> 
> Another load of washing in and 1 out on line.
> 
> I know what you mean bout girls name, we have a boys but with 4 girls already making our decision hard. Me and hubby just don't agree :dohh: Grape has got to be better than GIRL :blush:
> 
> What you up too, ??Click to expand...

Awww hun, im sorry to hear about your Nan, and i hope your MIL is ok also. It must be really hard what with trying to make your DD birthday lovely but having all that going on also.

I have just made my bed, and opened the bedroom windows! Well it's a start!! :D

Oooo postmas has just been and my clock for the nursery has arrived :D It's gorgeous! :D LOL


----------



## luvbunsazzle

XKatX said:


> Well, it looks like I'm joining you girls on the sickness front. Feeling really queezy this morning. Not sure if I can even make it to the pharmacy for my Gaviscon! Will have a shower (still not dresed!!) and see how I feel. This is yuk!!

Awww hun, it sucks dont it, now that is a que for you to sit down with a nice cuppa or a glass of water, and do nothing but mooch on here and watch Greys anatomy. Hope you feel better soon hunn


----------



## XKatX

luvbunsazzle said:


> XKatX said:
> 
> 
> Well, it looks like I'm joining you girls on the sickness front. Feeling really queezy this morning. Not sure if I can even make it to the pharmacy for my Gaviscon! Will have a shower (still not dresed!!) and see how I feel. This is yuk!!
> 
> Awww hun, it sucks dont it, now that is a que for you to sit down with a nice cuppa or a glass of water, and do nothing but mooch on here and watch Greys anatomy. Hope you feel better soon hunnClick to expand...

I actually feel much better now. It passed quite quickly. I was thinking though - perhaps I could be pregnant. What do you think? I haven't had a period for a while and feel quite bloated. Perhaps I should POAS stick!!!:rofl:


----------



## Eoz

Morning ladies.Hope you all ok.

Bubba4 Sorry to hear your news.It never rains but pours.Hope you daughter has a fab party and everyone else gets better .Try and get some name ideas from your daughters mates there's enough coming!!! xx

Luvbunsazzle.Grape is cute!!!

Kat. Try ice cold milk,hope it goes away soon xx

Mrs P.Show us the curtains.hope you are ok.

As for all the rest of you I bloody forgot whats been said lol.November not far away now.Hope most of you are resting.

As for me I have to go back in again today for another scan.I may as well move in to the place.Yesterday didn't go well but I will have some more answers by tonight.I'm thinking of finding out the sex.It's unlike me but I need something to keep me going.I will fill you all in properly soon.Bit glum today.Baby is ok but still not growing as it should.

Take it easy and eat more doughnuts.have my share please as I feel sick again xxxx


----------



## XKatX

4thbump said:


> Morning ladies.Hope you all ok.
> 
> Bubba4 Sorry to hear your news.It never rains but pours.Hope you daughter has a fab party and everyone else gets better .Try and get some name ideas from your daughters mates there's enough coming!!! xx
> 
> Luvbunsazzle.Grape is cute!!!
> 
> Kat. Try ice cold milk,hope it goes away soon xx
> 
> Mrs P.Show us the curtains.hope you are ok.
> 
> As for all the rest of you I bloody forgot whats been said lol.November not far away now.Hope most of you are resting.
> 
> As for me I have to go back in again today for another scan.I may as well move in to the place.Yesterday didn't go well but I will have some more answers by tonight.I'm thinking of finding out the sex.It's unlike me but I need something to keep me going.I will fill you all in properly soon.Bit glum today.Baby is ok but still not growing as it should.
> 
> Take it easy and eat more doughnuts.have my share please as I feel sick again xxxx

Oh, I'm so sorry - you're having such a rough time at the mo. I wish there were something I could do to help you. Here's a :hugs: for starters. Goo dluck with your appointment today. I hope all goes well.

As for the ice cold milk - that sounds really nice! Think I'll go and have one now!!!


----------



## luvbunsazzle

XKatX said:


> luvbunsazzle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> XKatX said:
> 
> 
> Well, it looks like I'm joining you girls on the sickness front. Feeling really queezy this morning. Not sure if I can even make it to the pharmacy for my Gaviscon! Will have a shower (still not dresed!!) and see how I feel. This is yuk!!
> 
> Awww hun, it sucks dont it, now that is a que for you to sit down with a nice cuppa or a glass of water, and do nothing but mooch on here and watch Greys anatomy. Hope you feel better soon hunnClick to expand...
> 
> I actually feel much better now. It passed quite quickly. I was thinking though - perhaps I could be pregnant. What do you think? I haven't had a period for a while and feel quite bloated. Perhaps I should POAS stick!!!:rofl:Click to expand...

Ha ha, well i think maybe you might be right on this one, but maybe you should, just to make sure your getting that :bfp:


----------



## luvbunsazzle

4thbump said:


> Morning ladies.Hope you all ok.
> 
> Bubba4 Sorry to hear your news.It never rains but pours.Hope you daughter has a fab party and everyone else gets better .Try and get some name ideas from your daughters mates there's enough coming!!! xx
> 
> Luvbunsazzle.Grape is cute!!!
> 
> Kat. Try ice cold milk,hope it goes away soon xx
> 
> Mrs P.Show us the curtains.hope you are ok.
> 
> As for all the rest of you I bloody forgot whats been said lol.November not far away now.Hope most of you are resting.
> 
> As for me I have to go back in again today for another scan.I may as well move in to the place.Yesterday didn't go well but I will have some more answers by tonight.I'm thinking of finding out the sex.It's unlike me but I need something to keep me going.I will fill you all in properly soon.Bit glum today.Baby is ok but still not growing as it should.
> 
> Take it easy and eat more doughnuts.have my share please as I feel sick again xxxx

Awww hun, i hope the scan goes ok today, keep us posted. If you think finding out the sex is going to help take your mind off things do it, i dares ya!! i double dares ya :D

I think we all have this stupid sick feeling, it does suck alot, but hey it'll all be worth it. Just you look after yourself hun, and i hope you feel better soon.


----------



## bubba4

4thbump said:


> Morning ladies.Hope you all ok.
> 
> Bubba4 Sorry to hear your news.It never rains but pours.Hope you daughter has a fab party and everyone else gets better .Try and get some name ideas from your daughters mates there's enough coming!!! xx
> 
> Luvbunsazzle.Grape is cute!!!
> 
> Kat. Try ice cold milk,hope it goes away soon xx
> 
> Mrs P.Show us the curtains.hope you are ok.
> 
> As for all the rest of you I bloody forgot whats been said lol.November not far away now.Hope most of you are resting.
> 
> As for me I have to go back in again today for another scan.I may as well move in to the place.Yesterday didn't go well but I will have some more answers by tonight.I'm thinking of finding out the sex.It's unlike me but I need something to keep me going.I will fill you all in properly soon.Bit glum today.Baby is ok but still not growing as it should.
> 
> Take it easy and eat more doughnuts.have my share please as I feel sick again xxxx

Good Luck today hun xx :hug: hope it goes well for you OOOhhhhh let us know if you find out sex :D Txt me if you need too :)


----------



## Eoz

I will do hunny!!I'm excited but feel silly as i could have bought all blue/pink stiff but hey it'll be nice and then I can decide on a name.I'll text as it'll be late when i get in then you can do update for me.Speak soon xxxxxxxx


----------



## bubba4

4thbump said:


> I will do hunny!!I'm excited but feel silly as i could have bought all blue/pink stiff but hey it'll be nice and then I can decide on a name.I'll text as it'll be late when i get in then you can do update for me.Speak soon xxxxxxxx

Yeah that's cool hun xxx I would be excited too TBH hey least you can get yoruself a little more prepared :cloud9: Be so good xxxx Speak to you later xx:hug:


----------



## luvbunsazzle

Well i have now done my :dishes: and have put a load of :laundry: on, im not in the mood to do the :iron: but Mark is really good and i know he will do it for me, bless him :D
Have also took a recent pik of Grape, so will post it in bump thread shortly.
What to have for lunch? Hmmmm i have no ideas, anyone else?


----------



## babezone

So November mummys am i going to be the first novemember mummy to drop 

27th october hehehehe sorry Kat but i may jus beat u hunni x x x 

provding my induction works first time round x x x

hope u guys r okis x x x x


----------



## luvbunsazzle

Jammy cow!!! LOL :D


----------



## babezone

hahaha so true!!....but man how scary!! x x x


----------



## MummyJade

Hey ladies, 

see you all have been busy chatting! well BH have started (hope it is BH) since last night and still getting them now! nothing bad or ouchie! just Period pain feeling less a 30/60 secs. and i have noticed my bump has dropped loads! plus feeling a bit sick, had to stop eating my golden nuggets! :cry: does it sound like BH? 

xx


----------



## babezone

not sure hun i been getting period cramps but no bump tightnings....but the golden nuggets sound wow nice lmao i think i may have sum x x x


----------



## MummyJade

babezone said:


> not sure hun i been getting period cramps but no bump tightnings....but the golden nuggets sound wow nice lmao i think i may have sum x x x

I have had a few tightening at top of bump but not every time! Golden Nuggets i love them! i got through boxes of them! us and our food ay! 
xx


----------



## Eoz

babezone said:


> So November mummys am i going to be the first novemember mummy to drop
> 
> 27th october hehehehe sorry Kat but i may jus beat u hunni x x x
> 
> provding my induction works first time round x x x
> 
> hope u guys r okis x x x x

Well its between you and me then hunny as they looking at inducing me october xx


----------



## MummyJade

I am so jealous........ all you lot getting induced! 
xx


----------



## Becky

Morning or afternoon should I say!! how are we all today!!

x


----------



## MummyJade

Becky said:


> Morning or afternoon should I say!! how are we all today!!
> 
> x

Am good think BH has started as i said earlier and bump has def dropped! 
I am having a quiet day have took the dog to a long walk she is now sleeping on sofa! and i am watching Gilmore Girls! 

hope your well too?
xx


----------



## XKatX

babezone said:


> So November mummys am i going to be the first novemember mummy to drop
> 
> 27th october hehehehe sorry Kat but i may jus beat u hunni x x x
> 
> provding my induction works first time round x x x
> 
> hope u guys r okis x x x x

How dare you!!!:rofl: I'm sooo jealous! How do I get an induction? Do you think they'll do it coz I'm bored???!!!!


----------



## luvbunsazzle

I think thats well worth a shot Kat, ha ha!!!


----------



## Eoz

XKatX said:


> babezone said:
> 
> 
> So November mummys am i going to be the first novemember mummy to drop
> 
> 27th october hehehehe sorry Kat but i may jus beat u hunni x x x
> 
> provding my induction works first time round x x x
> 
> hope u guys r okis x x x x
> 
> How dare you!!!:rofl: I'm sooo jealous! How do I get an induction? Do you think they'll do it coz I'm bored???!!!!Click to expand...

:rofl::rofl: Bored my god you'll soon be screaming "NOT ENOUGH HOURS IN DAY!!!"
Baby will soon keep you unbored xx


----------



## babezone

XKatX said:


> babezone said:
> 
> 
> So November mummys am i going to be the first novemember mummy to drop
> 
> 27th october hehehehe sorry Kat but i may jus beat u hunni x x x
> 
> provding my induction works first time round x x x
> 
> hope u guys r okis x x x x
> 
> How dare you!!!:rofl: I'm sooo jealous! How do I get an induction? Do you think they'll do it coz I'm bored???!!!!Click to expand...


bored haha!! u never no they let me pick my date lol xxx


----------



## MrsP

Afternoon ladies,

How are we all this afternoon? Wow I have a lot to catch up, so apologies if I have missed anyone.

4th Bump - Good luck at scan. Try and hold out on finding sex, you know it will make the end result a little more exciting, but on the other hand if it makes things easier for you then sod it, just go for it.

XKatX - Do you think you might need a stronger pursuasion that bordem? :rofl:

Bubba4 - Sorry to hear about Nan & MIL, I have all 3 of my grandad's on their death bed at the moment so the race is on, but know how you feel. :hugs:

Babezone - Great news on the induction you must be very excited?

I feel like an achy bag of crap today. Feel so :cry: and :sleep:, don't know what's wrong with me. Got a fair amount of sleep last night.

Not having a good day, still haven't managed to get curtains finished due to technical issues with the sewing machine :hissy:, so may have to put them in the cleaners and pay for them to be done. Only a little bit left, but a hand stitch would not suffice. Choked on my cheese sandwich and to make matters worse I have no bloody chocolate!!! :hissy::hissy:

So I have managed to :dishes: and :hangwashing: but haven't even :brush: or got dressed. Contemplating going for a bath to see if I can't unwind. Still haven't taken poor Toby for a walk so good excuse to go to shops for chocolate! :happydance:

Sorry for my whining.

x x x


----------



## ryder

I may be getting induced too :D Have my 3rd scan on Mon to check the fluid levels etc and my drs appointment next weds!!! Either way she said they will def not be letting me go overdue. 


4thbump, I hope you get some answers tonight! Let us know how it goes!


----------



## luvbunsazzle

Everyone's getting induced!!! Im jelous :hissy:


----------



## MummyJade

luvbunsazzle said:
 

> Everyone's getting induced!!! Im jelous :hissy:

snap :hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy::cry::cry::cry::cry:


----------



## babezone

MummyJade said:


> luvbunsazzle said:
> 
> 
> Everyone's getting induced!!! Im jelous :hissy:
> 
> snap :hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy::cry::cry::cry::cry:Click to expand...


lol u guys!!

maybe beg them like really really nicely lol...u never no lol xxx


----------



## MrsP

ryder said:


> I may be getting induced too :D Have my 3rd scan on Mon to check the fluid levels etc and my drs appointment next weds!!! Either way she said they will def not be letting me go overdue.
> 
> 
> 4thbump, I hope you get some answers tonight! Let us know how it goes!

Good stuff hon you must be pleased x x


----------



## ryder

Yes I am happy... lol... and sick of being uncomfortable and crappy all day long lol!!!! Think I'll be hopping in the tub tonight before my tv shows start :D

What is everyone else up to today?


----------



## XKatX

Mrs P. I'm sorry you're feeling so crap today hun. I feel rubbish too - but don't think it's as bad as you! I keep getting waves of nausea and these cervical stabbing pains are a complete bitch!

Haven't managed to get anyting done that I was going too - just have no energy and really can't be arsed!

And no - I do't think I should have to use a stronger persuasion than "I'm bored". I think it's a perfect reason for induction!!!:rofl:


----------



## XKatX

babezone said:


> MummyJade said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> luvbunsazzle said:
> 
> 
> Everyone's getting induced!!! Im jelous :hissy:
> 
> snap :hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy::cry::cry::cry::cry:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol u guys!!
> 
> maybe beg them like really really nicely lol...u never no lol xxxClick to expand...

I think we should start a club and all get induced together. Safety in numbers!!!:rofl:


----------



## ryder

lol!!!


----------



## MrsP

XKatX said:


> Mrs P. I'm sorry you're feeling so crap today hun. I feel rubbish too - but don't think it's as bad as you! I keep getting waves of nausea and these cervical stabbing pains are a complete bitch!
> 
> Haven't managed to get anyting done that I was going too - just have no energy and really can't be arsed!
> 
> And no - I do't think I should have to use a stronger persuasion than "I'm bored". I think it's a perfect reason for induction!!!:rofl:

Sorry you're still not feeling too good either. I suppose only good thing about the stabbing pains means LO is pushing on down hopefully ready to make an appearance. :hugs:

I just can't seem to shake it today, normally feel right as rain, but there you go. I have still managed to get a few jobs done. Even managed to have a bath and stick some clothes on my behind, but I think that's about enough for today. So I think I am going to sit and wollow on the sofa with a hot water bottle feeling sorry for my self! :cry::cry:

Well since you put it like that then! Induction it is. :rofl:


----------



## luvbunsazzle

Oooo induction for me to then, i wanna play to :D
Im so bored, my house is semi coming along, but my back is aching now, so have given up for a while, just updated my bump development background, lol how sad am i!!!!


----------



## Becky

I just found out of a November mummy that is having a c section on Wednesday so I think she is going to be our first to go!

x


----------



## luvbunsazzle

oooo who who?


----------



## Becky

heather118!!

x


----------



## luvbunsazzle

Is she really!!!


----------



## ryder

We are all so close, Im so excited! Only a couple more weeks!!!


----------



## MummyJade

lucky Heather! wish it was me on wednesday! even tho i am not totally ready for LO to arrive yet as wanna get my new bed 1st! as mine creeks! and i dont wanna wake her/OH when getting up xx


----------



## Becky

luvbunsazzle said:


> Is she really!!!

Yea her little girlie is breech, she is so excited bless her!!

Im ready for my bump any time after the 24th October!!

x


----------



## Becky

ryder said:


> We are all so close, Im so excited! Only a couple more weeks!!!

I feel like a kid waiting for christmas!!

x


----------



## ryder

lol ya I know, crazy eh?


----------



## luvbunsazzle

Aww bless her, bet she cant wait. 
I cant believe how time is flying, to think i can say i have a month left tomorrow is kind of scary but all so exciting.

So hows everyones day been? How are we all feeling? Any plans for tonight?


----------



## Becky

Well I currently have my drawer open at work with my feet up on it trying to de swell my feet. I have had an alright day I really cant wait to be on Maternity leave though these hours are soo tiring!!

No plans for this evening apart from relaxing and having dinner (im starving)

x


----------



## XKatX

I was looking forward to spending the evening with OH, since I've been alone all day. But he just announced he is off to Kung Fu at 8!!! He did warn me this morning he might, but he doesn't normally do the late night sessions! Never mind - I'm sure I'll cope alone. Anything decent on tonight?

Just repacked my hospital bag - so it's in order of when I need it, rather than photogenic for you lot!!:rofl:

This gonna sound really gross, but I wish I could reach my cervix!! You know when somethings really sore and all you do is rub it to make you feel better? Well, thats how it feels. Bit far away though!!

Whats everyone up to tonight?


----------



## Jem

Hi everyone, hope you're all ok? MrsP hope you're feeling better and hope everyone else is well.

Went for another scan today and now that I'm 37 weeks and baba is still head down the sonographer says there's little chance of him budging so looks like Ollie is being good and not taking after his sister and staying head down for me!:happydance:

Just got back form Tim's MRI scan on his knee (as he's torn a cartiledge a few weeks back) so just got to wait to see if he needs an op or not on it.

Been feeling loads of pressure down below today and my stomach keeps going rock hard so hoping that's a good sign! x


----------



## Alyandherbump

I still feel like its going to be forever until my baby's here!! Although only a month tomorrow too :o


----------



## bubba4

Hugs Mrs P xx
Ryder glad you wont be to uncomfortable for much longer.
Jem good news about Oliver
Becky hat off to you for still working :) x I def couldn't have
Luvbun r u feeling better now ??
Heather lucky you :D 
Aly not long now :D
xKatx well done on getting bag done :)

I have been induced twice but only cause I was overdue. I need bubba to stay till after sat at least, keep having visions of going into labour and missing DD party with all the weird pains I have been having. :( Guess I am just stressing.

I have just done dinner for all the gilrs and had scrambled egg on toast :D and a lovely cuppa. Am so so so tired today, got bloods next week and wondering if they are gonna show I am needing iron tablets. ??? Had them with all the girls but not needed them as yet.

Anyway enough waffle from me :)


----------



## luvbunsazzle

Hey bubba4
I had scrambled egg to :D
Started feeling sick again, have been okish today, managered to get stuff done in the house, but have just eaten and have now begun to feel sick GRRRR, i think me and food are just a no go, and me and going for a poo, or drinking orange, ha ha!!!


----------



## bubba4

luvbun I have been feeling sick for days and have been physically sick too. NOT impressed. although had a thing for cream soda and ice cream, now the thought making me feel sick. Odd pregnancy symptons.

At mo want something but don't know what ????


----------



## charliebear

Hey all, 

Wow, were going to have 4 November babies soon....plus all of our spontanious labours!

I've had to read over 10 pages to catch up, so my brain is a bit scrambled and cant remember a thing!!

Done sod all today..went to funeral, came home, had something to eat and been asleep on sofa. Really tired and still got the uncomfortableness and pains (like most of u), think I'll have a quick catch up and relax in the bath!

My, do I ramble. Hope everyone's feeling abit better. x


----------



## AC81

Hi November mums, just thought I'd drop in to say hi! 

Its finally my last day at work tomorrow and I'm so excited. Also had baby confirmed today as breech (at last) despite being told 3 times it wasn't! I'm booked in for my ECV on the 24th so my fingers are crossed that bubba stays head down!


----------



## charliebear

AC81 said:


> Hi November mums, just thought I'd drop in to say hi!
> 
> Its finally my last day at work tomorrow and I'm so excited. Also had baby confirmed today as breech (at last) despite being told 3 times it wasn't! I'm booked in for my ECV on the 24th so my fingers are crossed that bubba stays head down!

Hi, have a good last day tomorrow. :happydance:

Hope the EVC works for you. x


----------



## ryder

Hope everyone feels better soon... guess the only solution is to have these babies :D :D


AC- good luck with your EVC!! I hope everything works out for you. 



So far today i've cleaned the kitchen, relaxed and now im working on some banana bread... mmmmm.... I love it. Then im going to have a nice bath and watch TV the rest of the night :D


----------



## Jem

AC81 said:


> Hi November mums, just thought I'd drop in to say hi!
> 
> Its finally my last day at work tomorrow and I'm so excited. Also had baby confirmed today as breech (at last) despite being told 3 times it wasn't! I'm booked in for my ECV on the 24th so my fingers are crossed that bubba stays head down!

Yay to finishing tomorrow and all the best for the ECV xxx


----------



## Rachiebaby24

Im due November 23 but she looks like she will be early...fingers crossed!!
I been feeling sick the past few days too.....what does that mean??


----------



## XKatX

Hi Rachiebaby! Why do you think she's coming early? Exciting!!!


----------



## ryder

Rachiebaby24 said:


> Im due November 23 but she looks like she will be early...fingers crossed!!
> I been feeling sick the past few days too.....what does that mean??

It means your entering into the longest, worst part of your pregnancy... Get readdy to spend the next several weeks sick, uncomfortable and in pain most likely :)

You can come and whine with us though haha.


----------



## MrsP

Morning lovely ladies,

How are we all today, feeling any better?

Well I am pleased to say it's a wonderful sunny but cold morning here. Feeling much better today although I have had a backache from hell and woke up several times in the night with strong BH's. But still all good.

Plans for today not a lot, have no house work, a tiny bit of washing but not enough to run the machine, so looks like a day on my behind for me.

Will try and get my butt in gear and walk the pooch as he didn't get out yesterday.

What have we all got planned? x x


----------



## XKatX

MrsP said:


> Morning lovely ladies,
> 
> How are we all today, feeling any better?
> 
> Well I am pleased to say it's a wonderful sunny but cold morning here. Feeling much better today although I have had a backache from hell and woke up several times in the night with strong BH's. But still all good.
> 
> Plans for today not a lot, have no house work, a tiny bit of washing but not enough to run the machine, so looks like a day on my behind for me.
> 
> Will try and get my butt in gear and walk the pooch as he didn't get out yesterday.
> 
> What have we all got planned? x x

Morning you!! I had a long night too - what with this horrendous cervical pain and my hips giving me jip. Moan, moan, moan!!!:rofl:

I'm off to my friends today. It's her daughters 1st birthday party tomorrow, so giving her a last minute hand. Not actually going to it - she ony has a small house and half of Ireland coming over!!! So said we would meet up in the week.

It's sunny here too - just loaded some washing, so will be able to :hangwashing: before I go out. 
Hope you get to rest today - but get that poor dog out!! You'll enjoy the fresh air on a day like this.

Hope you're enjoying you last day at work AC81!!!:happydance:

Have a good day ladies x x


----------



## MrsP

Oh hon, you are in the wars at the mo. :hugs: Is anything helping your pain? Other than shortbread?? 

Can probably do without being sociable right now though, least if it's just you and your friend you can be your self. Have a nice time.

Yes I will go for a walk. I am going to walk until this baby falls out. I keep kidding my self something is going to happen soon but I thnik might be in for a long couple of weeks. To think it could be 4 more weeks before meeting baby P is killing me.:hissy:

I don't think there are signs of labour, I think it's crazy new impatient mother syndrome! :rofl:


----------



## XKatX

I agreee! People keep telling me to rest - but I just can't! I HAVE to be active. I'm scared that if I sit down too long, then this baby will just get far too comfy!

Another potential 4 weeks - I just can't comprehend it!! If only we new when - then I'd be happy. At least we'd have a goal.


----------



## MrsP

4 weeks doesn't even bare thinking about but on the other hand if we count from then, then there can only be light at the end of the tunnel and that LO's may come sooner.

I have to say I do feel the weeks are passing pretty quickly but something hit me when I turned 37 and now I am a total freek!!!

I find it rather annoying that I don't have an exact date, I don't do not being in control.

I think I am going to stop reading signs of labour, think it is making things worse. x x


----------



## bubba4

Morning Nov Mummies. 

Well I have sorted out avon bits, waiting on 2 orders today gonna jump in bath in a min. Managed to get cake yesterday as si popped into the shop although need to take money there today at some point. Gonna finish off party bags, get bread ect out of freezer. Hoping to get some food cooked up for tomorrow. :D

Also had horrid nights sleep. :( But feeling sick at mo so that a good thing. Then again haven't tried to eat yet either. 

MrsP have nice easy day, xkatx enjoy the party. :D


----------



## Jem

Morning ladies, hope we're all well? Hope your headache goes MrsP and hope you're feeling brighter soon too Kat xxx

Well it dawned on me last night, why now of all times, that I have to actually give birth! Stupid I know but I keep thinking of Faith's birth etc and the whole thing is flooding back and not to scare you all but the bloody pain!!!!! Why am I panicking now????? I've known for 9 months this time would come but I think cos I'm weeks away now, it's hit me! I mean I gave birth at 38 weeks last time, eeekkkk!!!!

Sorry for my ramble! Anyway today I have dusting to do and washing so am keeping busy! x


----------



## luvbunsazzle

Morning November Mummies :D
MrsP - sorry your not feeling to great and have had a rubbish night, try and get some rest, but agreed a nice walk may help.
Kat - enjoy going to see your friend, it'll be nicer it's just you and her, it get's to much when your so uncomfy with much else.
bubba4 - sorry your feeling sick again, looks lke you have a busy day ahead of you, make sure you get some time for you though hun.

Well im going to take a walk to Morrisons today, and carry on sorting through my house, im going to de clutter, throw out loads, so will be making Mark go to the dump tomorrow!!! :D


----------



## MrsP

Morning honey,

You have been busy, after Saturday you really do need to catch up on some rest. When is your next MW appointment, not that she'll do much for your sickness, but still.

I know it's probably hard for you with the LO's but you need some me time and rest ready for bubba.

You looking forward to party? x x


----------



## Jem

bubba4 said:


> Morning Nov Mummies.
> 
> Well I have sorted out avon bits, waiting on 2 orders today gonna jump in bath in a min. Managed to get cake yesterday as si popped into the shop although need to take money there today at some point. Gonna finish off party bags, get bread ect out of freezer. Hoping to get some food cooked up for tomorrow. :D
> 
> Also had horrid nights sleep. :( But feeling sick at mo so that a good thing. Then again haven't tried to eat yet either.
> 
> MrsP have nice easy day, xkatx enjoy the party. :D

Sorry you've had a bad night too hun, hope you're brighter soon too xxx


----------



## MrsP

luvbunsazzle said:


> Morning November Mummies :D
> MrsP - sorry your not feeling to great and have had a rubbish night, try and get some rest, but agreed a nice walk may help.
> Kat - enjoy going to see your friend, it'll be nicer it's just you and her, it get's to much when your so uncomfy with much else.
> bubba4 - sorry your feeling sick again, looks lke you have a busy day ahead of you, make sure you get some time for you though hun.
> 
> Well im going to take a walk to Morrisons today, and carry on sorting through my house, im going to de clutter, throw out loads, so will be making Mark go to the dump tomorrow!!! :D

I'm all good hon, just the aching and impatientness. How are you feeling, many better? x x


----------



## Jem

luvbunsazzle said:


> Morning November Mummies :D
> MrsP - sorry your not feeling to great and have had a rubbish night, try and get some rest, but agreed a nice walk may help.
> Kat - enjoy going to see your friend, it'll be nicer it's just you and her, it get's to much when your so uncomfy with much else.
> bubba4 - sorry your feeling sick again, looks lke you have a busy day ahead of you, make sure you get some time for you though hun.
> 
> Well im going to take a walk to Morrisons today, and carry on sorting through my house, im going to de clutter, throw out loads, so will be making Mark go to the dump tomorrow!!! :D

Busy busy Sarah!!! Get Mark busy too, that's the way!!! x


----------



## MrsP

Jem said:


> Morning ladies, hope we're all well? Hope your headache goes MrsP and hope you're feeling brighter soon too Kat xxx
> 
> Well it dawned on me last night, why now of all times, that I have to actually give birth! Stupid I know but I keep thinking of Faith's birth etc and the whole thing is flooding back and not to scare you all but the bloody pain!!!!! Why am I panicking now????? I've known for 9 months this time would come but I think cos I'm weeks away now, it's hit me! I mean I gave birth at 38 weeks last time, eeekkkk!!!!
> 
> Sorry for my ramble! Anyway today I have dusting to do and washing so am keeping busy! x


Panic away hon, that is what we are here for. Least you have some idea of what we are in for. Maybe that's the problem? 

Did you have a good experience with Faith? Is she feeling much better now?

ooo 38 a weeks sounds good, what's the key? x x


----------



## luvbunsazzle

Feeling alot better today, no sickness as of yet, didnt sleep praticually well, but mark and i did manage the whole night in the same bed, which is something!!

Bless ya Jem, i think cause you have been there before you know how hard it can be, but just think it was harder with Faith, she was breech, and Ollie is in a lovely position


----------



## MummyJade

Morning ladies,

XKatX- sorry you had a rough night you should relax or you will end up over doing it!
MrsP- I am the same 4 weeks (killer!) hate not knowing when LO is going to arrive i have started to look every time i go a wee to see if i got a show!
Bubba4 i noticed cake what time is the party?! sorry you had a bad night to. you've been very busy today already! 

I got Midwife today at 11:50 to talk about my birth plan! will also know if LO has engaged more! xx
sorry if i missed anyone out pregnancy memory! xx


----------



## MrsP

Maybe try and get a few power naps in between your house work today. If you are feeling better just try not to over do it.

As long a s you knock off a couple of jobs a day from your list you'll soon get there x x


----------



## luvbunsazzle

Thats the way i see it, i think Grape is comfy in there for the time being, and untill im 37 weeks i want Grape to stay in there, ha ha, so whilst waiting for that time, i want to get this house ship shape, but doing bits and then having a rest. I did it yesterday, and will continue today, so i'll still be about online :D


----------



## MrsP

MummyJade said:


> Morning ladies,
> 
> XKatX- sorry you had a rough night you should relax or you will end up over doing it!
> MrsP- I am the same 4 weeks (killer!) hate not knowing when LO is going to arrive i have started to look every time i go a wee to see if i got a show!
> Bubba4 i noticed cake what time is the party?! sorry you had a bad night to. you've been very busy today already!
> 
> I got Midwife today at 11:50 to talk about my birth plan! will also know if LO has engaged more! xx
> sorry if i missed anyone out pregnancy memory! xx

me to me to!! I am glad I am not the only one loosing the plot! :rofl:

Good luck at appointment. Hope all is well.

My mw annoys me, she doesn't write how far engaged baby is, she says it isn't relevant either in or out and as for measurements last week she just wrote term. How can things be monitored if it isn't written down. Was contemplating asking her for an examination to see if things are moving in the right direction but I don't know if that might give some falso hope to the next few weeks.


----------



## Becky

Morning all you lovely ladies!!

I officially have one week left at work :D

Im actually feeling great today had a lovely nights sleep (apart from the 10 toilet trips) and am feeling nice and refreshed although im sure if you ask me the same question at half 5 i wont be so cheery!!

Bump is sitting far to high for my liking to combination of bump, bra and boobs is getting a bit painful!!

hope your all well!!

x


----------



## MrsP

I feel the need for some labour dust

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:

and lost of it!!!


----------



## luvbunsazzle

OOOOOOOOOOOOoooooo im on my last box!!! Whoop Whoop :D :happydance:


----------



## XKatX

luvbunsazzle said:


> OOOOOOOOOOOOoooooo im on my last box!!! Whoop Whoop :D :happydance:

Congrats!!!!

And Mrs P - I hope some of that labour dust is for me!!!!


----------



## MummyJade

MrsP said:


> MummyJade said:
> 
> 
> Morning ladies,
> 
> XKatX- sorry you had a rough night you should relax or you will end up over doing it!
> MrsP- I am the same 4 weeks (killer!) hate not knowing when LO is going to arrive i have started to look every time i go a wee to see if i got a show!
> Bubba4 i noticed cake what time is the party?! sorry you had a bad night to. you've been very busy today already!
> 
> I got Midwife today at 11:50 to talk about my birth plan! will also know if LO has engaged more! xx
> sorry if i missed anyone out pregnancy memory! xx
> 
> me to me to!! I am glad I am not the only one loosing the plot! :rofl:
> 
> ood luck at appointment. My mw annoys me, she doesn't write how far engaged baby is, she says it isn't relevant either in or out and as for measurements last week she just wrote term. How can things be monitored if it isn't written down. Was contemplating asking her for an examination to see if things are moving in the right direction but I don't know if that might give some falso hope to the next few weeks.Click to expand...

Awww sorry you dont get on with your MW. I love mine! she is lovely and soft talking! She writes my measurements in like last time i was measuring dead on 36. and as for writing about the engagement all the other times she wrote No, but last friday she wrote 3/5th..... 

Well if you want her to do an examination just ask.. i think i lost the plot at 20 weeks :rofl:! xx


----------



## Jem

MrsP said:


> Jem said:
> 
> 
> Morning ladies, hope we're all well? Hope your headache goes MrsP and hope you're feeling brighter soon too Kat xxx
> 
> Well it dawned on me last night, why now of all times, that I have to actually give birth! Stupid I know but I keep thinking of Faith's birth etc and the whole thing is flooding back and not to scare you all but the bloody pain!!!!! Why am I panicking now????? I've known for 9 months this time would come but I think cos I'm weeks away now, it's hit me! I mean I gave birth at 38 weeks last time, eeekkkk!!!!
> 
> Sorry for my ramble! Anyway today I have dusting to do and washing so am keeping busy! x
> 
> 
> Panic away hon, that is what we are here for. Least you have some idea of what we are in for. Maybe that's the problem?
> 
> Did you have a good experience with Faith? Is she feeling much better now?
> 
> ooo 38 a weeks sounds good, what's the key? x xClick to expand...

Good and bad really! The birth wasn't long or anything really. Waters broke at 1am, started with period type pains at 2am and they then turned into proper contractions by 6am. Got back to hospital at 7am (I'd been at 1am to confirm my waters had gone) and I was 2cms dilated. Went for a bath at 8am and sat in there for an hour when I shot out of the bath and said I couldn't be in there anymore as the pain was too much now. They checked me and I was 9.5cms dilated! So finally got some G & A!!!! Anyway started pushing at 10am and that's when it went abit wrong cos I was pushing and pushing and nothing was happening. Got to after 11.30 and the MW noticed Faith's bum and not her head and so all hell let loose! The room filled with people and a doc gave me an episiotomy and helped Faith out as I pushed so I had her literally within mins of them finding out she was breech. So over all I know she was breech but compared to other births, I had an ok time! I'm just panicking I think about how it will be this time and my mum keeps saying it'll be quicker etc and I'll be fine, so I keep holding this thought!

As for the 38 week birth, well I have no idea why I had her at that stage but hoping to have another 38 week one so I don't go over lol!!! x


----------



## Becky

and we made 100 pages!!!

x


----------



## MrsP

Becky said:


> Morning all you lovely ladies!!
> 
> I officially have one week left at work :D
> 
> Im actually feeling great today had a lovely nights sleep (apart from the 10 toilet trips) and am feeling nice and refreshed although im sure if you ask me the same question at half 5 i wont be so cheery!!
> 
> Bump is sitting far to high for my liking to combination of bump, bra and boobs is getting a bit painful!!
> 
> hope your all well!!
> 
> x


Not long now and that week will fly past. Then you can come sit and obsess with us all day about these babies making an appearance.


----------



## Jem

luvbunsazzle said:


> Feeling alot better today, no sickness as of yet, didnt sleep praticually well, but mark and i did manage the whole night in the same bed, which is something!!
> 
> Bless ya Jem, i think cause you have been there before you know how hard it can be, but just think it was harder with Faith, she was breech, and Ollie is in a lovely position

Ahh thank you Sarah! x


----------



## MrsP

Jem said:


> MrsP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jem said:
> 
> 
> Morning ladies, hope we're all well? Hope your headache goes MrsP and hope you're feeling brighter soon too Kat xxx
> 
> Well it dawned on me last night, why now of all times, that I have to actually give birth! Stupid I know but I keep thinking of Faith's birth etc and the whole thing is flooding back and not to scare you all but the bloody pain!!!!! Why am I panicking now????? I've known for 9 months this time would come but I think cos I'm weeks away now, it's hit me! I mean I gave birth at 38 weeks last time, eeekkkk!!!!
> 
> Sorry for my ramble! Anyway today I have dusting to do and washing so am keeping busy! x
> 
> 
> Panic away hon, that is what we are here for. Least you have some idea of what we are in for. Maybe that's the problem?
> 
> Did you have a good experience with Faith? Is she feeling much better now?
> 
> ooo 38 a weeks sounds good, what's the key? x xClick to expand...
> 
> Good and bad really! The birth wasn't long or anything really. Waters broke at 1am, started with period type pains at 2am and they then turned into proper contractions by 6am. Got back to hospital at 7am (I'd been at 1am to confirm my waters had gone) and I was 2cms dilated. Went for a bath at 8am and sat in there for an hour when I shot out of the bath and said I couldn't be in there anymore as the pain was too much now. They checked me and I was 9.5cms dilated! So finally got some G & A!!!! Anyway started pushing at 10am and that's when it went abit wrong cos I was pushing and pushing and nothing was happening. Got to after 11.30 and the MW noticed Faith's bum and not her head and so all hell let loose! The room filled with people and a doc gave me an episiotomy and helped Faith out as I pushed so I had her literally within mins of them finding out she was breech. So over all I know she was breech but compared to other births, I had an ok time! I'm just panicking I think about how it will be this time and my mum keeps saying it'll be quicker etc and I'll be fine, so I keep holding this thought!
> 
> As for the 38 week birth, well I have no idea why I had her at that stage but hoping to have another 38 week one so I don't go over lol!!! xClick to expand...


Other than the breech bit, sounds like a pretty good labour? Hope things will move like that for you again.

And Ollie, stay head down please x x


----------



## MummyJade

Aww Jem, sorry it didnt go to plan, and they are more on to the breech case, so you have nothing to worry about.... easier said then done i know..

just take every day as it comes xx


----------



## Jem

luvbunsazzle said:


> OOOOOOOOOOOOoooooo im on my last box!!! Whoop Whoop :D :happydance:

Yay!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:happydance:


----------



## MrsP

XKatX said:


> luvbunsazzle said:
> 
> 
> OOOOOOOOOOOOoooooo im on my last box!!! Whoop Whoop :D :happydance:
> 
> Congrats!!!!
> 
> And Mrs P - I hope some of that labour dust is for me!!!!Click to expand...

For you hon anything! :hugs:

It's for all of us. I don't mind who goes first just please babies hurry up!! x x


----------



## MrsP

MummyJade said:


> MrsP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MummyJade said:
> 
> 
> Morning ladies,
> 
> XKatX- sorry you had a rough night you should relax or you will end up over doing it!
> MrsP- I am the same 4 weeks (killer!) hate not knowing when LO is going to arrive i have started to look every time i go a wee to see if i got a show!
> Bubba4 i noticed cake what time is the party?! sorry you had a bad night to. you've been very busy today already!
> 
> I got Midwife today at 11:50 to talk about my birth plan! will also know if LO has engaged more! xx
> sorry if i missed anyone out pregnancy memory! xx
> 
> me to me to!! I am glad I am not the only one loosing the plot! :rofl:
> 
> ood luck at appointment. My mw annoys me, she doesn't write how far engaged baby is, she says it isn't relevant either in or out and as for measurements last week she just wrote term. How can things be monitored if it isn't written down. Was contemplating asking her for an examination to see if things are moving in the right direction but I don't know if that might give some falso hope to the next few weeks.Click to expand...
> 
> Awww sorry you dont get on with your MW. I love mine! she is lovely and soft talking! She writes my measurements in like last time i was measuring dead on 36. and as for writing about the engagement all the other times she wrote No, but last friday she wrote 3/5th.....
> 
> Well if you want her to do an examination just ask.. i think i lost the plot at 20 weeks :rofl:! xxClick to expand...


Oh mine is lovely and can ask her things, just some times think she is a bit relaxed.

I don't know if I ever had the plot! :rofl:


----------



## Jem

MrsP said:


> Jem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jem said:
> 
> 
> Morning ladies, hope we're all well? Hope your headache goes MrsP and hope you're feeling brighter soon too Kat xxx
> 
> Well it dawned on me last night, why now of all times, that I have to actually give birth! Stupid I know but I keep thinking of Faith's birth etc and the whole thing is flooding back and not to scare you all but the bloody pain!!!!! Why am I panicking now????? I've known for 9 months this time would come but I think cos I'm weeks away now, it's hit me! I mean I gave birth at 38 weeks last time, eeekkkk!!!!
> 
> Sorry for my ramble! Anyway today I have dusting to do and washing so am keeping busy! x
> 
> 
> Panic away hon, that is what we are here for. Least you have some idea of what we are in for. Maybe that's the problem?
> 
> Did you have a good experience with Faith? Is she feeling much better now?
> 
> ooo 38 a weeks sounds good, what's the key? x xClick to expand...
> 
> Good and bad really! The birth wasn't long or anything really. Waters broke at 1am, started with period type pains at 2am and they then turned into proper contractions by 6am. Got back to hospital at 7am (I'd been at 1am to confirm my waters had gone) and I was 2cms dilated. Went for a bath at 8am and sat in there for an hour when I shot out of the bath and said I couldn't be in there anymore as the pain was too much now. They checked me and I was 9.5cms dilated! So finally got some G & A!!!! Anyway started pushing at 10am and that's when it went abit wrong cos I was pushing and pushing and nothing was happening. Got to after 11.30 and the MW noticed Faith's bum and not her head and so all hell let loose! The room filled with people and a doc gave me an episiotomy and helped Faith out as I pushed so I had her literally within mins of them finding out she was breech. So over all I know she was breech but compared to other births, I had an ok time! I'm just panicking I think about how it will be this time and my mum keeps saying it'll be quicker etc and I'll be fine, so I keep holding this thought!
> 
> As for the 38 week birth, well I have no idea why I had her at that stage but hoping to have another 38 week one so I don't go over lol!!! xClick to expand...
> 
> 
> Other than the breech bit, sounds like a pretty good labour? Hope things will move like that for you again.
> 
> And Ollie, stay head down please x xClick to expand...

Yeah it was really so hoping I get similar again but can push him out faster cos he'll be the right way this time!!! My friend's sister gave birth for the 2nd time last month and pushed her baby out in 4 pushes!!!! Yes please, I'll have abit of that!!!!! x


----------



## Jem

Becky said:


> and we made 100 pages!!!
> 
> x

Whoop whoop!!!:happydance:


----------



## MrsP

Jem said:


> MrsP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jem said:
> 
> 
> Morning ladies, hope we're all well? Hope your headache goes MrsP and hope you're feeling brighter soon too Kat xxx
> 
> Well it dawned on me last night, why now of all times, that I have to actually give birth! Stupid I know but I keep thinking of Faith's birth etc and the whole thing is flooding back and not to scare you all but the bloody pain!!!!! Why am I panicking now????? I've known for 9 months this time would come but I think cos I'm weeks away now, it's hit me! I mean I gave birth at 38 weeks last time, eeekkkk!!!!
> 
> Sorry for my ramble! Anyway today I have dusting to do and washing so am keeping busy! x
> 
> 
> Panic away hon, that is what we are here for. Least you have some idea of what we are in for. Maybe that's the problem?
> 
> Did you have a good experience with Faith? Is she feeling much better now?
> 
> ooo 38 a weeks sounds good, what's the key? x xClick to expand...
> 
> Good and bad really! The birth wasn't long or anything really. Waters broke at 1am, started with period type pains at 2am and they then turned into proper contractions by 6am. Got back to hospital at 7am (I'd been at 1am to confirm my waters had gone) and I was 2cms dilated. Went for a bath at 8am and sat in there for an hour when I shot out of the bath and said I couldn't be in there anymore as the pain was too much now. They checked me and I was 9.5cms dilated! So finally got some G & A!!!! Anyway started pushing at 10am and that's when it went abit wrong cos I was pushing and pushing and nothing was happening. Got to after 11.30 and the MW noticed Faith's bum and not her head and so all hell let loose! The room filled with people and a doc gave me an episiotomy and helped Faith out as I pushed so I had her literally within mins of them finding out she was breech. So over all I know she was breech but compared to other births, I had an ok time! I'm just panicking I think about how it will be this time and my mum keeps saying it'll be quicker etc and I'll be fine, so I keep holding this thought!
> 
> As for the 38 week birth, well I have no idea why I had her at that stage but hoping to have another 38 week one so I don't go over lol!!! xClick to expand...
> 
> 
> Other than the breech bit, sounds like a pretty good labour? Hope things will move like that for you again.
> 
> And Ollie, stay head down please x xClick to expand...
> 
> Yeah it was really so hoping I get similar again but can push him out faster cos he'll be the right way this time!!! My friend's sister gave birth for the 2nd time last month and pushed her baby out in 4 pushes!!!! Yes please, I'll have abit of that!!!!! xClick to expand...

What's the secret there? Make sure you find out, we'll all have some of that x


----------



## cheryl

Where have I been , I hadn't realised that this post was so long.
Update on me, I had a 32 week scan and baby weighed approx 4lb 3 oz. I have another scan next Tuesday a 35 week growth scan. Can't wait to see how big he is. 
I thought my son was born at 33 weeks but he was born at 32 weeks and 4 days so I am 2 weeks past that stage now, I can't believe it, I didn't think I would make it this far. Just praying he stops in til he his fully cooked.
Luv Cheryl xxx


----------



## MrsP

cheryl said:


> Where have I been , I hadn't realised that this post was so long.
> Update on me, I had a 32 week scan and baby weighed approx 4lb 3 oz. I have another scan next Tuesday a 35 week growth scan. Can't wait to see how big he is.
> I thought my son was born at 33 weeks but he was born at 32 weeks and 4 days so I am 2 weeks past that stage now, I can't believe it, I didn't think I would make it this far. Just praying he stops in til he his fully cooked.
> Luv Cheryl xxx


Glad scan was ok and good luck for next week. Sure all will be fine. You're o lucky getting to see your LO again. You must be excited x x


----------



## luvbunsazzle

cheryl said:


> Where have I been , I hadn't realised that this post was so long.
> Update on me, I had a 32 week scan and baby weighed approx 4lb 3 oz. I have another scan next Tuesday a 35 week growth scan. Can't wait to see how big he is.
> I thought my son was born at 33 weeks but he was born at 32 weeks and 4 days so I am 2 weeks past that stage now, I can't believe it, I didn't think I would make it this far. Just praying he stops in til he his fully cooked.
> Luv Cheryl xxx

LOL we love our busy little thread, so make sure you stick with us girly!!! :D
Great news on getting past that stage hun, a weight off your mind im sure, next step in your scan and then the 37 week mark. Little steps, it makes the time go quicker aswel.
xx


----------



## Jem

MrsP said:


> Jem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jem said:
> 
> 
> Morning ladies, hope we're all well? Hope your headache goes MrsP and hope you're feeling brighter soon too Kat xxx
> 
> Well it dawned on me last night, why now of all times, that I have to actually give birth! Stupid I know but I keep thinking of Faith's birth etc and the whole thing is flooding back and not to scare you all but the bloody pain!!!!! Why am I panicking now????? I've known for 9 months this time would come but I think cos I'm weeks away now, it's hit me! I mean I gave birth at 38 weeks last time, eeekkkk!!!!
> 
> Sorry for my ramble! Anyway today I have dusting to do and washing so am keeping busy! x
> 
> 
> Panic away hon, that is what we are here for. Least you have some idea of what we are in for. Maybe that's the problem?
> 
> Did you have a good experience with Faith? Is she feeling much better now?
> 
> ooo 38 a weeks sounds good, what's the key? x xClick to expand...
> 
> Good and bad really! The birth wasn't long or anything really. Waters broke at 1am, started with period type pains at 2am and they then turned into proper contractions by 6am. Got back to hospital at 7am (I'd been at 1am to confirm my waters had gone) and I was 2cms dilated. Went for a bath at 8am and sat in there for an hour when I shot out of the bath and said I couldn't be in there anymore as the pain was too much now. They checked me and I was 9.5cms dilated! So finally got some G & A!!!! Anyway started pushing at 10am and that's when it went abit wrong cos I was pushing and pushing and nothing was happening. Got to after 11.30 and the MW noticed Faith's bum and not her head and so all hell let loose! The room filled with people and a doc gave me an episiotomy and helped Faith out as I pushed so I had her literally within mins of them finding out she was breech. So over all I know she was breech but compared to other births, I had an ok time! I'm just panicking I think about how it will be this time and my mum keeps saying it'll be quicker etc and I'll be fine, so I keep holding this thought!
> 
> As for the 38 week birth, well I have no idea why I had her at that stage but hoping to have another 38 week one so I don't go over lol!!! xClick to expand...
> 
> 
> Other than the breech bit, sounds like a pretty good labour? Hope things will move like that for you again.
> 
> And Ollie, stay head down please x xClick to expand...
> 
> Yeah it was really so hoping I get similar again but can push him out faster cos he'll be the right way this time!!! My friend's sister gave birth for the 2nd time last month and pushed her baby out in 4 pushes!!!! Yes please, I'll have abit of that!!!!! xClick to expand...
> 
> What's the secret there? Make sure you find out, we'll all have some of that xClick to expand...

I know!!! She had a fab birth this time really cos she was induced on the monday morning but nothing happened so they gave her some more gel at 6pm and she started with period pains. That continued over night till 8am the next day and then suddenly contractions kicked in properly and she had him at 10.30am, 2.5 hours after her first proper contraction!!! x


----------



## Jem

cheryl said:


> Where have I been , I hadn't realised that this post was so long.
> Update on me, I had a 32 week scan and baby weighed approx 4lb 3 oz. I have another scan next Tuesday a 35 week growth scan. Can't wait to see how big he is.
> I thought my son was born at 33 weeks but he was born at 32 weeks and 4 days so I am 2 weeks past that stage now, I can't believe it, I didn't think I would make it this far. Just praying he stops in til he his fully cooked.
> Luv Cheryl xxx

Fab news hun! Good luck with the scan next week xxx


----------



## Becky

cheryl said:


> Where have I been , I hadn't realised that this post was so long.
> Update on me, I had a 32 week scan and baby weighed approx 4lb 3 oz. I have another scan next Tuesday a 35 week growth scan. Can't wait to see how big he is.
> I thought my son was born at 33 weeks but he was born at 32 weeks and 4 days so I am 2 weeks past that stage now, I can't believe it, I didn't think I would make it this far. Just praying he stops in til he his fully cooked.
> Luv Cheryl xxx

Yep its true we all need to get out more!!

that is great news hope everything goes well on Tuesday at your scan keep us updated!!

x


----------



## cheryl

Jem said:


> cheryl said:
> 
> 
> Where have I been , I hadn't realised that this post was so long.
> Update on me, I had a 32 week scan and baby weighed approx 4lb 3 oz. I have another scan next Tuesday a 35 week growth scan. Can't wait to see how big he is.
> I thought my son was born at 33 weeks but he was born at 32 weeks and 4 days so I am 2 weeks past that stage now, I can't believe it, I didn't think I would make it this far. Just praying he stops in til he his fully cooked.
> Luv Cheryl xxx
> 
> Fab news hun! Good luck with the scan next week xxxClick to expand...

Thanks hun, I can't wait, I feel like a child a christmas. 
Luv Cheryl xxx


----------



## bubba4

Bloody hell went off to do some bits and you clocked up 4 pages I think it is. 

MummyJade party tomorrow starts at 6.30pm so busy today and def tomorrow.
Good news on growth scan Cheryl.
Luvbun glad your feeling better today :D
Morning Jem
Morning Becky 

Ok if I forget anyone sorry can't remember what I read now.

Am off to do some more party bits 2 orders have been delivered just waiting on one more now Woohooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MummyJade

Hello Mummies
hope all are having a good day? I just got back from midwife Blood Pres' is 114/72 (dunno if that is high or what!?) Wee = clear, Baby's heart beat = 140-160 bpm. and she has engaged more now 2/5th! they seemed shocked that she moved down more since last week! measuring 37cm. Talked about birth plan, basically i said i will go with the flow, less drugs as possible but will stay open minded, as i dont know what to expect, she seemed please with that. i said i dont i will go in the pool as i hate wrinkly fingers! 

So next appointment is next friday! 38 + 4 weeks! so exciting xx


----------



## luvbunsazzle

bubba4 said:


> Bloody hell went off to do some bits and you clocked up 4 pages I think it is.
> 
> MummyJade party tomorrow starts at 6.30pm so busy today and def tomorrow.
> Good news on growth scan Cheryl.
> Luvbun glad your feeling better today :D
> Morning Jem
> Morning Becky
> 
> Ok if I forget anyone sorry can't remember what I read now.
> 
> Am off to do some more party bits 2 orders have been delivered just waiting on one more now Woohooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

LOL bless ya hun, your a busy bee, i bet in some ways you can't wait till tomorrow is over and you can sit down and put your feet up!!!


----------



## luvbunsazzle

MummyJade said:


> Hello Mummies
> hope all are having a good day? I just got back from midwife Blood Pres' is 114/72 (dunno if that is high or what!?) Wee = clear, Baby's heart beat = 140-160 bpm. and she has engaged more now 2/5th! they seemed shocked that she moved down more since last week! measuring 37cm. Talked about birth plan, basically i said i will go with the flow, less drugs as possible but will stay open minded, as i dont know what to expect, she seemed please with that. i said i dont i will go in the pool as i hate wrinkly fingers!
> 
> So next appointment is next friday! 38 + 4 weeks! so exciting xx

Glad your appt went well hun :D


----------



## MrsP

MummyJade said:


> Hello Mummies
> hope all are having a good day? I just got back from midwife Blood Pres' is 114/72 (dunno if that is high or what!?) Wee = clear, Baby's heart beat = 140-160 bpm. and she has engaged more now 2/5th! they seemed shocked that she moved down more since last week! measuring 37cm. Talked about birth plan, basically i said i will go with the flow, less drugs as possible but will stay open minded, as i dont know what to expect, she seemed please with that. i said i dont i will go in the pool as i hate wrinkly fingers!
> 
> So next appointment is next friday! 38 + 4 weeks! so exciting xx

Sounds like a great appointment hon. All good x x


----------



## MummyJade

Thanks girls just cant believe i am going to midwife once a week! only seemed like yesterday i was going once a month! well even my booking appointment and i was 6 weeks then! 

So am now going to walk the dog and stop in to see a mate! have a good afternoon xxx


----------



## Jem

Great appointment mummyjade!!!! 2/5th engaged, I'm jealous!!!! lol!!! x


----------



## MummyJade

Jem said:


> Great appointment mummyjade!!!! 2/5th engaged, I'm jealous!!!! lol!!! x

Awww, i am sure your LO will be there soon, He is heading in the right direction
xx


----------



## Jem

Here's hoping! I keep getting loads of pressure down below but I'm still convinced he pops in and out! x


----------



## MummyJade

Jem said:


> Here's hoping! I keep getting loads of pressure down below but I'm still convinced he pops in and out! x

I feel like i got another baby in my bum sometimes! 
I was convinced that the midwife was going to tell me that she had popped out!
xx


----------



## Becky

MummyJade said:


> Thanks girls just cant believe i am going to midwife once a week! only seemed like yesterday i was going once a month! well even my booking appointment and i was 6 weeks then!
> 
> So am now going to walk the dog and stop in to see a mate! have a good afternoon xxx

I know exactly how you feel!! I was remembering about the first time we heard his heart beat at 17 weeks, I cant believe how long ago that was!! 

x


----------



## MummyJade

Time has just flown by i mean this week is nearly over! then i will have only 2 weeks till my due date! its scary but exciting! I think my midwife thinks i am far to laid back about it all! 

Didnt like to tell her that i have it in my head it aint going to hurt!!
xx


----------



## luvbunsazzle

EWGH i feel sick now 
I just ate a whole bowl of butterscotch whip


----------



## sam#3

Oooo butterscotch whip..... Mmmmm.... I think ill have to make a trip to the shops now and get some!! 
I constantly seem to be eating these days, and when im not eating im sitting thinking 'i know i want something but i dont know what'!!! :dohh:
Lately my obsession is crunching ice!! Last week i went through a whole bag of the stuff you buy in tesco! I cant seem to get enough of it, i even stand eating it out of the bag while im cooking dinner!

Anyone else had any cravings?? xx
:hug:


----------



## luvbunsazzle

Ive had phases of cravings, i had pickeled onion monster munch and those mini oranges, and then i had the icelolly's that have icecream in the middle.
Thats it. LOL


----------



## MummyJade

Golden Nuggets! yum yum! Vimto (fizzy)! and also ice i eat bags of it i have a glass full now!
xx


----------



## sam#3

I think the babies must be all be like internal radiators with the ice and ice cream cravings!!


----------



## luvbunsazzle

Have just gutted my kitchen, have cleaned my :dishes: done all the :laundry: that was on the floor, have mopped the floor, cleaned my dining table with glass cleaner.
Ive also done the hoovering and dusting in the living room, just got to do abit of decluttering in there.

Next step after a nice cuppa tea :coffee: i shall be doing my hallway and down stairs main bathroom.

:D


----------



## ryder

Good morning! Hope everyone is feeling better!

MrsP, try not to worry about the engagement. My doctor doesn't even check, its irrelevant and has nothing to do with your labour because the baby can go in and out of engagment the whole 3rd tri! Same wiht effacement and dilation, you can be effaced for weeks and you can be 2cm dilated for weeks. 

They dont like doing internal exams here to check things unless its necessary because of infection risks and stuff. 

So even though its a pain in the butt, and you hear everyone else having all this stuff done, there are good points to not having it done. 

I know, im impatient too :D I want to know everything lol!


----------



## Becky

Morning ryder!!

My boss has been out again chocolate eclairs this time so im about to make a cuppa and have one :)

x


----------



## MummyJade

Chocolate eclairs! my god i want 1 now! Becky it is always you that starts me off! I got my millionaires shortbread in the fridge! cant wait till they are ready! I licked the saucepan after i done the caramel! terrible! OH would of been mortified! xx


----------



## Becky

I love licking the bowls reminds me or being a kid!!

Its not my fault its my boss she feeds me to do more work :)

x


----------



## MummyJade

Becky said:


> I love licking the bowls reminds me or being a kid!!
> 
> Its not my fault its my boss she feeds me to do more work :)
> 
> x

:rofl::rofl: Does your boss want another employee? 
xx


----------



## Jem

Your boss sounds fab lol!!! I so want an eclair now!!!! x


----------



## Becky

all gone sorry!!

x


----------



## ryder

Your boss sounds great :D 

We used to get treats from patients families at the hospital.. was awsome! The best was these fruit basket things, all the fruit is cut to look like flowers and arranged that way... pineapple, strawberries, melons, grapes, and chocolates :D


----------



## Jem

That sounds lovely Ryder! x


----------



## Jem

Becky said:


> all gone sorry!!
> 
> x

 Ooohhhh *stamping my feet now!* lol!!!


----------



## MummyJade

Jem said:


> Becky said:
> 
> 
> all gone sorry!!
> 
> x
> 
> Ooohhhh *stamping my feet now!* lol!!!Click to expand...

am stamping with you x


----------



## luvbunsazzle

All these talks of food is making me hungry. I want chocolate, but after Ryder said about the fruit baskets i really want lots of fresh fruit shaped like flowers now!! :hissy:

I have just cleaned 2 bathrooms, 1 more to go. Phew im wiped out!!! 
Leaving my bedroom, the nursery and the sparebedroom till tomorrow, i have tired myself out!! ha ha


----------



## MummyJade

luvbunsazzle said:


> All these talks of food is making me hungry. I want chocolate, but after Ryder said about the fruit baskets i really want lots of fresh fruit shaped like flowers now!! :hissy:
> 
> I have just cleaned 2 bathrooms, 1 more to go. Phew im wiped out!!!
> Leaving my bedroom, the nursery and the sparebedroom till tomorrow, i have tired myself out!! ha ha

Its turning into food mummies rather then November mummies!

you slow it down luvbun! it can wait for another day xx


----------



## Jem

MummyJade said:


> Jem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Becky said:
> 
> 
> all gone sorry!!
> 
> x
> 
> Ooohhhh *stamping my feet now!* lol!!!Click to expand...
> 
> am stamping with you xClick to expand...

:rofl:


----------



## Jem

luvbunsazzle said:


> All these talks of food is making me hungry. I want chocolate, but after Ryder said about the fruit baskets i really want lots of fresh fruit shaped like flowers now!! :hissy:
> 
> I have just cleaned 2 bathrooms, 1 more to go. Phew im wiped out!!!
> Leaving my bedroom, the nursery and the sparebedroom till tomorrow, i have tired myself out!! ha ha

 Someones nesting!!! x


----------



## charliebear

Good afternoon, 

Everyone sounds like theyve had a good day. 

I had a lazy morning, just chilling out. And....:happydance: BH started at 1pm and still coming, although no pain but uncomfortable. I'm so pleased as I havent had any (apart from 1) BH for weeks!! And I'm still getting them. 

So this afternoon, I've repacked both mine and babies hospital bags included most of the last minute items, hoovered nursery and re-washed moses basket bedding. Just need to sort some stuff in our room, put baby's things in the bathroom and re-make moses basket when bedding is dry. 

First though anyone want a cuppa?? x


----------



## cheryl

HEHEHE I go off line for abit and come back and there is loads more to catch up with LOL.
Thanks Ladies, Not sure if I have been getting contractions or not. I have been getting braxton hicks for weeks now my tummy tightens up but no pain, but the last few days every now and again I get one that sort of takes my breath and makes me have to stop what I am doing. Not really much pain, but feels more like a contraction. I have already had 2 children so I know what they feel like but not sure how bad braxton hicks can get I never had them with the last two.
I am hoping its just me panicking over nothing LOL. Been feeling alot of pressure down there too, feels like he is trying to get out LOL.
Luv Cheryl xxx


----------



## XKatX

Afternoon ladies - you've all been so busy today! I don't have to join in the food craving thing - as I had my raspberry jam donught this afternoon!!

I've had the usual day shooting around here there and aeverywhere! I've finally sat down, but waiting for my friend who is coming round for a cuppa nd gossip at 6.

I had some bad news just now though. A friend of mine from work left 4 weeks before me to have a baby and she delivered 4 weeks ago. A gorgeous little boy. 
I just heard that he had a serious chest infection and this has lead to 2 sudden respiratory arrests. He is now in intensive care being venitlated. It happened at the weekend, but no-one wanted to tell me in case it worried me. I'm a bit cross :hissy: as I am 33 years old and I'm big enough and ugly enough to make decisions for myself!! Now I feel bad that she hasn't heard from me all this itme. I sent her an e-mail sending her my love and best wishes. I do hope her little boy will be ok.

Sorry for the rant - I'll get over myself in a minute and probably realise why they didn't tell me any earlier!

What are you all up to on this lovely Friday evening?


----------



## luvbunsazzle

Awww kat im really sorry about your friends son, my thoughts are with you, but im sure she understands why you haven been in touch, you cant help what you dont know, and although it's annoying how people have kept it from you, they think they know whats best and were trying to help!! Bless them
Enjoy your cuppa and gossip at 6 hun.
Im waiting for Mark to get home, but there has been a massive accident on the main road outside our street, so he is stuck in the mad mix of things. Bless him.


----------



## XKatX

luvbunsazzle said:


> Awww kat im really sorry about your friends son, my thoughts are with you, but im sure she understands why you haven been in touch, you cant help what you dont know, and although it's annoying how people have kept it from you, they think they know whats best and were trying to help!! Bless them
> Enjoy your cuppa and gossip at 6 hun.
> *Im waiting for Mark to get home, but there has been a massive accident on the main road outside our street, so he is stuck in the mad mix of things. Bless him.*

Oh no! How annoying on the Friday night journey home!!!:hissy:


----------



## luvbunsazzle

LOL i know, i just phoned him, and he said, what are we having for dinner!! In the mist of all my cleaning frenzy i have forgotten to do dinner! Whoops!!


----------



## ryder

luvbunsazzle said:


> All these talks of food is making me hungry. I want chocolate, but after Ryder said about the fruit baskets i really want lots of fresh fruit shaped like flowers now!! :hissy:

https://www.ediblearrangements.com/


----------



## ryder

Kat, sorry to hear about your co-workers son... I know what its like. We had lots of pregnant women who ended up with problems on my floor at the hospital :(

You should take it easy, you do so much lol!

This morning I did some baking and washed pots and pans. Might so out with a friend later for a walk around the mall.


----------



## charliebear

XKatX -I hope your friends baby gets better soon. I'm sure she'll understand why you havent been in touch. 
Some people really do think theyre doing the right thing when theyre not. :hugs:


----------



## XKatX

Thanks girls. I know that they thought they were doing the right thing, but I'm hormonal, so I'm allowed to paddy about these things!!!

Thought you would all like to know that my husband has just brought me home an Apple turnover to have after my tea!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## luvbunsazzle

Ryder, i want them!!! they look gorgeous!!! Yummy!!


----------



## XKatX

ryder said:


> luvbunsazzle said:
> 
> 
> All these talks of food is making me hungry. I want chocolate, but after Ryder said about the fruit baskets i really want lots of fresh fruit shaped like flowers now!! :hissy:
> 
> https://www.ediblearrangements.com/Click to expand...

OMG - they look fab!!!


----------



## ryder

It says you can order them in the UK :D


----------



## babyboy08

ryder said:


> luvbunsazzle said:
> 
> 
> All these talks of food is making me hungry. I want chocolate, but after Ryder said about the fruit baskets i really want lots of fresh fruit shaped like flowers now!! :hissy:
> 
> https://www.ediblearrangements.com/Click to expand...

I have been craving one of those this entire pregnancy! They are amazing and soooo good!


----------



## sam#3

Good evening all,

Im after some advice... 
I had a sweep on thurs and the midwfe said im 1cm dilated and that my cervix was soft. She had a good move around and said she could feel his head and that she had given it all a good sweep and hopefully disturbed it.

I have since been doing lots of housework, bouncing on my ball and trying to keep active.

Tonight ive lost my plug, an egg sized firm sticky blob of yellowy glop (sorry tmi) :happydance:

Does anyone know if this could mean things arre starting to happen?
Any advice to get things going now ive lost my plug?

I didnt lose it until in established labour with my other two so this is new to me!
:hug:


----------



## XKatX

From what I've heard - this could be it, or it could be weeks away. I suppose it is good that it's coinciding with your sweep.
I do hope this is it though.
Good luck!!! x x


----------



## sam#3

Thanks Kat, i hope its something.... i think were all hoping every little thing is something at the moment arent we!!


----------



## ryder

Awesome, hope something is happpening!


----------



## MrsP

sam#3~on~way said:


> Good evening all,
> 
> Im after some advice...
> I had a sweep on thurs and the midwfe said im 1cm dilated and that my cervix was soft. She had a good move around and said she could feel his head and that she had given it all a good sweep and hopefully disturbed it.
> 
> I have since been doing lots of housework, bouncing on my ball and trying to keep active.
> 
> Tonight ive lost my plug, an egg sized firm sticky blob of yellowy glop (sorry tmi) :happydance:
> 
> Does anyone know if this could mean things arre starting to happen?
> Any advice to get things going now ive lost my plug?
> 
> I didnt lose it until in established labour with my other two so this is new to me!
> :hug:

I hope it does mean something for you, but you can loose your plug days or weeks even before labour starts. But least you know your body is doing something.

Fingers crossed wont be too long x


----------



## MrsP

Morning lovely ladies and how are we?

Yet another fine, but cold morning here. So what have we all got planned for today?

So I am on my second :laundry: load for the morning and then I plan to :hangwashing:. Then that is all the washing done for the weekend, don't normally attack the :iron: until Wednesday then that's another little job out of the way.

DH and I bought a rocking chair for Baby P's nursery which needs to be re-stored so plan to strip that down today, will do in the garden since nice and going to get DH to sort garage, it is a mess can't even get in the door so that will keep him busy.

Hopefully will get out later this afternoon with the dog and walk this baby out some more. :happydance:

This evening holds a date with the TV - oh the excitement of my life, best get used to it eh? :rofl:

x x x


----------



## cheryl

sam#3~on~way said:


> Good evening all,
> 
> Im after some advice...
> I had a sweep on thurs and the midwfe said im 1cm dilated and that my cervix was soft. She had a good move around and said she could feel his head and that she had given it all a good sweep and hopefully disturbed it.
> 
> I have since been doing lots of housework, bouncing on my ball and trying to keep active.
> 
> Tonight ive lost my plug, an egg sized firm sticky blob of yellowy glop (sorry tmi) :happydance:
> 
> Does anyone know if this could mean things arre starting to happen?
> Any advice to get things going now ive lost my plug?
> 
> I didnt lose it until in established labour with my other two so this is new to me!
> :hug:


Good Luck I hope this is it for you.
Luv Cheryl xxx


----------



## XKatX

Morning all!
Mrs P - you have a busy day ahead. What is it you say to me?.......Rest!!!! Make sure you have plenty of tea breaks with your feet up!

We're off to B&Q today - bought some drawer runners, but they're the wrong ones :hissy:. My cutlery drawer has been sat on the side all week! We also need to practice fitting the car seat. We've had it for ages and still haven't done it - so must really make the effort!!
Apart from that, don't know what else is on the agenda. I've run out of washing and ironing, so can't even tackle that!!

I intend to settle down to x-factor tonight - I missed it last week, even the repeats - so nothings stopping me this time!!

Have a good day all. x x x


----------



## XKatX

LOOK AT MY SIGNATURE!!!!!! (The samll one)

It says "READY TO COME OUT"!!!!
So come on LO - where the hell are you?????!!!!!


----------



## MrsP

XKatX said:


> Morning all!
> Mrs P - you have a busy day ahead. What is it you say to me?.......Rest!!!! Make sure you have plenty of tea breaks with your feet up!
> 
> We're off to B&Q today - bought some drawer runners, but they're the wrong ones :hissy:. My cutlery drawer has been sat on the side all week! We also need to practice fitting the car seat. We've had it for ages and still haven't done it - so must really make the effort!!
> Apart from that, don't know what else is on the agenda. I've run out of washing and ironing, so can't even tackle that!!
> 
> I intend to settle down to x-factor tonight - I missed it last week, even the repeats - so nothings stopping me this time!!
> 
> Have a good day all. x x x

Good morning my lovely,

Happy 38 weeks to you! :happydance:

Panic not I'm not doing loads, my achy back isn't allowing it. I think I'll be site manager of the garage project. Don't trust DH to get in there and be brutal and throw things away so I think a bit of supervision is required.

Si got our car seat down from the loft last weekend, something I need to do with him, he needs a little lesson.

Hope you get your draw runners sorted.

x x


----------



## bubba4

Morning girls just a quick hello, will def add pics tomorrow to show all my efforts for DD party, the baby had nightmares all last night, I think it is to do with the stan-ups we got for party from Cinema, they are harry potter ones but the baddies. Anyway so me and hubby are shattered. :( but all excited as after today I can think about baby lol :) have chicken drumsticks in oven needx to sandwiches and rolls ect... Then later afternoon we are off again to decortae the hall as we can't get in till after a dance group that's on today. 

Anyway so wont be on today hugs to all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx 

See you all tomorrow. :D


----------



## Becky

Good morning girlies!!

I have had a lazy morning and just got out of bed (we did get back late last night though) how are you all?? Im about to go and make some breakfast :) then going to pop into town with my friend to get the last few bits for my hospital bag!!

x


----------



## luvbunsazzle

Morning ladies
Well you are all sounding super busy this fine Saturday morning. These babies are definatly going to be making an appearence sooner rather than later me thinks.
Bubba4 i hope the party goes brilliantly and i look forward to seeing these pikky's.

My plans for today, hmm not alot really, a little hormonal this morning, cried twice already, lol Mark keeps blaming himself, bless him. Have been to Morrisons and done some shopping, and have now got some sausgaes cooking as im starving. Going to the dump this afternoon, but other than that i dont really have many plans, Mark is ok call so can't go to far away.


----------



## babezone

oh bless ya..keep ya chin up hun...as for me well!! i have like the runs bug time lmao TMI! lolol

and i have a party to go tonight which is me cousins 18th suprise so shud be a giggle whilst im knocking the cherryades back lol

jus wana get rid of the feeling like im guna poop me self constantly lolol
oh the joys x x x x x x

*********9 MORE DAYS************


----------



## luvbunsazzle

Awww bless ya hun, it sucks so much when you having the runs, bless ya. They say you have a big clear out before so who knows hunni!!!! LOL
Enjoy your party tonight, yummy cherryade!!


----------



## Jem

Hi everyone! On my mum's computer so only flicking through the posts! Hope you're all ok xxxx


----------



## luvbunsazzle

Well mark has been called out, he's been out since 11:30ish, bless him, so im bored to death. Have been trying to do our scrapbook for Grape but i need to get my photo's printed, i just cant be bothered!! ha ha


----------



## Becky

I know how you feel hun!! I have managed to sort the washing out but thats about it i really havent got the energy to do much today!!

Just to let you all know I went on a bit of a mad november mummy adding on facebook supree last night!!

x


----------



## luvbunsazzle

LOL what ya like!!!


----------



## Becky

BORED!!!

x


----------



## ryder

bubba4, hope everything goes good!

Kat & mrsP, you guys sound like you have a busy day :D

Yesterday I baked all morning and then went out shopping for about 5 hours with a friend! Was fun though, lol. I got my rocking chair and playpen. Then came home at set it up :D The chair is sooooo comfy :D 

Also got a couple cute things for LO...I saw a super cute halloween onesie that would have been perfect for our baby and her daddy, but no guarentees she will be here by then :( So I didnt get it... He thinks I should have bought it anyways lol.

Today ive got my OH's moms 50th B-day... yaaaay!


----------



## MummyJade

Hey Mummies, 

I have only flicked through quickly! 
Congrats on plug Sam. so exciting! 
XKatX sorry about your friends son hope he gets better soon. 
Luvbun i have been crying too! god knows why! 
Sorry if i missed anyone! 
I have been busy today re arranged front room (space 4 moses basket and other bits now!) went shopping and got baby some sleepsuits and vests, also some christmas sleepsuits! and some fluffy socks! xx

hope you all have a good day and night 
xx

p.s still no signs!x


----------



## XKatX

Well, we nipped to B&Q and got our runners for the drawers - still don't fit :hissy:. It really can't be this hard!!!
While we were there, I decided it owuld be nice to nip into the local Italian :dohh:. Only just got home! I had the full 3 courses!!!
Soup, king prawn linguinie and italian bannofi pie! The scary thing is - I'm not full!! Oh my God - I think the baby ate all my food!!!:rofl:


----------



## AC81

XKatX said:


> Well, we nipped to B&Q and got our runners for the drawers - still don't fit :hissy:. It really can't be this hard!!!
> While we were there, I decided it owuld be nice to nip into the local Italian :dohh:. Only just got home! I had the full 3 courses!!!
> Soup, king prawn linguinie and italian bannofi pie! The scary thing is - I'm not full!! Oh my God - I think the baby ate all my food!!!:rofl:

mmmm the thought of that italian is making me hungry!!!


----------



## Eoz

Ha ha fair play Kat.Best get more food in to that baby!

I've just got my kids and there friends to wash my car as they are driving me nuts.God I hate the cold weather.they get so bored.Roll on summer


----------



## XKatX

4thbump said:


> Ha ha fair play Kat.Best get more food in to that baby!
> 
> I've just got my kids and there friends to wash my car as they are driving me nuts.God I hate the cold weather.they get so bored.Roll on summer

Ooh - send them round to mine - I have 2 that need doing!!:rofl:


----------



## ryder

Sounds yummy Kat!!! Im hungry now!


----------



## Jem

XKatX said:


> Well, we nipped to B&Q and got our runners for the drawers - still don't fit :hissy:. It really can't be this hard!!!
> While we were there, I decided it owuld be nice to nip into the local Italian :dohh:. Only just got home! I had the full 3 courses!!!
> Soup, king prawn linguinie and italian bannofi pie! The scary thing is - I'm not full!! Oh my God - I think the baby ate all my food!!!:rofl:


:rofl: it sounds like you've had a lovely meal though, yum yum!

Well today I took Faith for her swimming lesson, had lunch round my mum and dad's and then when Tim got back from work we went shopping and got Faith's xmas presents sorted. That's one thing done so now it's just our parents and my bro really to do. Oh and the kids I look after and a couple of friends. Ok I think I have quite a bit of shopping still to do lol!

Tonight me and Tim are watching x-factor and having an indian, yummy! x


----------



## charliebear

Hello mummy's. 

Hope everyone is ok and having a nice evening. 
Relaxing one for me I think. Had a snooze this afternoon, had lunch out and visited a farmers market.
I'm starting to notice every little twinge now and keep thinking is this it?? Especially after yesterday and all the BH. Also had mild cramp and maybe starting to lose my plug. So all good on the symptom front. x


----------



## Eoz

Morning all.Well I'm up like a fool and watching the Grand prix and doing the cleaning.No one else is up and it's supposed to be my lie in but I can't miss Lewis Hamilton especialy as he could win the title today.
I have got a really niggly belly this morning.Hope it passes off.

So what you all got planned today?I'm doing roast,homework.cleaning,washing,ironing and repacking my hospital bag,Just a normal day in paradise lol xx


----------



## XKatX

4thbump said:


> Morning all.Well I'm up like a fool and watching the Grand prix and doing the cleaning.No one else is up and it's supposed to be my lie in but I can't miss Lewis Hamilton especialy as he could win the title today.
> I have got a really niggly belly this morning.Hope it passes off.
> 
> So what you all got planned today?I'm doing roast,homework.cleaning,washing,ironing and repacking my hospital bag,Just a normal day in paradise lol xx

Morning you. Sorry your tummy isn't right again. Hopefully Lewis Hamilton will take your mine off it though!!

I wanted a lie in too - but my hips are sooooo painful laying in bed. I'm getting really tired now. Must learn to cat nap in the afternoon, so I don't have to spend as long in bed at night.
We have no plans for today - and I intend to keep it like hat!!!


----------



## Eoz

OO lucky you havin no plans.I got 3 kids here and one of their friends.I can send them round if you like.They will do your car for the small price of a mini mars bar lol

It's crap aint it.So tired but for love or money you just cant get comfy.My belly is a law unto itself.Yesterday was a good day and I ate,today I feel awful but at least I know why now.I'm going to do a thread on it all but got to get through my appt on weds 1st xxx


----------



## MrsP

Morning ladies,

How are we all this morning?

XKatX - Can't believe you actually have no plans, I bet you end up doing something. Yes you do need to start napping if you are not getting any sleep, especially encase LO decides to makes an appearance.

4th bump - Sorry your tummy is still niggling. You must be mad have additional kids to your own at the moment, but suppose it keeps them quiet eh?

charliebear - Couldn't agree with you more, every night and every twinge I think it this it? Hope your BH's aren't too bad today. I've been quite lucky, not had loads but when I do get them I find them very painful. Who knows who I'll cope with the real thing. Do yours hurt?

Bubba4 - I hope DD's party went well last night and it was worth all of the effort that you have ploughed into it the last few weeks. Maybe you can start thinking of you now and get some rest.

Plans for the day, well just finished a cuppa and DH is watching match of the day from last night.

Going to do a nice fry up in a minute, Si is going to finish sorting the rest of the garage and I shall get a few jobs done in doors and then we are off to the dump and then need to go check the caravan and take a few things there so at the same time walk the mut.

Then it is home for a slap up roast and cosey up in front of the tele. Hopefully sooner rather than later.

x x x x


----------



## XKatX

Just took some paracetamol and had a long lazy bath, to try and ease my hip pain. But it hasn't worked:hissy::hissy::hissy:
Think I'm just gonna have to grit my teeth and bear it now. Maybe a gentle stroll will ease them off. I need to go to the shop anyway for eggs and bread. I'm with Mrs P on the Sunday morning fry up!!!:munch:


----------



## Jem

Afternoon everyone!

Sorry you're in pain Kat bless you xxx

Bubba4 hope the party went well xxx

4thbump sorry your tummy's still niggly xxx

MrsP hope you're ok too, sounding busy as ever! xxx

Well I'm ok today, I'm finding the evenings a struggle at the mo as that's when my back starts hurting and Ollie sticks his foot in my ribs then too for some reason! Am finding the bottom of my bump is aching now, I'm assuming it's the weight of my bump!

Anyway the agenda for today is going to Woodlands Nursery to look at the Xmas display when Tim has finished washing the cars and that's it! x


----------



## Becky

Afternoon!!

Just come home from a family meal which was nice. My cousin are flying back to new zealand tonight so spending the rest of the day with them. Have had a lovely chilled out weekend. 

Havent had a chance to read all your posts will pop back later and see how you all are!!

x


----------



## MrsP

Hey ladies,

Hope you're all having a lovely Sunday?

Kat - hope you are feeling better honey :hugs: x x x

Jem - I'm with you but I don't think it's feet in my ribs, I think it's Baby P toosh!! :rofl:

I think the nesting has hit, I feel the need to clean and ensure everything is tidy. I mean I am pretty clean and tidy anyway and everything has a place and no cupboards are a mess, but I feel the need to ensure everything is away, in it's place or just where it should be.

It started this morning when I was giving the kitchen it's weekly scrub down. Have sorted the cupboard under the stairs and thrown out a load of old wrapping paper, swept and swept the hall way, washed the dogs bed and all of his toys, he is just having a bath as we speak.

Roast is cooking lovely and potatoes in and yorkshire pudding mix just adjusting to room temp. I am just off to hoover the dining room and have a go in there and then that's another little job out of the way.

So Si managed to get most of the rubbish out of the garage and we got that to the dump and got to the caravan to drop a few things off and cover ready that up ready for the winter. He is just about to put together an additional moses basket stand for me so that I can keep one down stairs and then only have to move the basket.

Neighbour said she can take the nursery curtains to work to finish the alterations but I think I might battle it out with a needle and thread tonight just to get the damn things done.

x x x


----------



## XKatX

MrsP said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> Hope you're all having a lovely Sunday?
> 
> Kat - hope you are feeling better honey :hugs: x x x
> 
> Jem - I'm with you but I don't think it's feet in my ribs, I think it's Baby P toosh!! :rofl:
> 
> I think the nesting has hit, I feel the need to clean and ensure everything is tidy. I mean I am pretty clean and tidy anyway and everything has a place and no cupboards are a mess, but I feel the need to ensure everything is away, in it's place or just where it should be.
> 
> It started this morning when I was giving the kitchen it's weekly scrub down. Have sorted the cupboard under the stairs and thrown out a load of old wrapping paper, swept and swept the hall way, washed the dogs bed and all of his toys, he is just having a bath as we speak.
> 
> Roast is cooking lovely and potatoes in and yorkshire pudding mix just adjusting to room temp. I am just off to hoover the dining room and have a go in there and then that's another little job out of the way.
> 
> So Si managed to get most of the rubbish out of the garage and we got that to the dump and got to the caravan to drop a few things off and cover ready that up ready for the winter. He is just about to put together an additional moses basket stand for me so that I can keep one down stairs and then only have to move the basket.
> 
> Neighbour said she can take the nursery curtains to work to finish the alterations but I think I might battle it out with a needle and thread tonight just to get the damn things done.
> 
> x x x

And you tell me I have to rest!! Slow down woman!!
I had a nap this afternoon and thats been about the most active thing I've done all day. Hips still hurting, but not as bad.

I have a midwife appointment tomorrow, but don't know who the midwife will be, as mine is away. If some of you remember my thread about the nasty midwife that I put a complaint in about, you'll know that this could get interesting!! Wish me luck!

What are you all up to this evening?


----------



## Jem

Nesting, nesting, nesting MrsP!!!!!! Glad someone else is getting jabbed in the ribs too as it's sooo uncomfortable lol!!! x

Hope your MW appointment goes ok tomorrow Kat and glad your hips slightly improved x


----------



## bex

Hope ur midwife appointment goes ok tomorrow kat. 

Glad everyone is ok. 

I think my LO might be engaging as i'm getting so much pressure and discomfort. Keep having a lot of twinges aswell. My OH thinks my bump has dropped to.


----------



## luvbunsazzle

Evening Ladies
I hope you all start feeling a little better soon.
Well today i have had a christening to go to, i have never felt so bored, tired, stressed and out of place in my life. It was Marks cousins little boy and it was just a big load of pants really.
This evening i plan on being pampered lots by Mark and thats it!! 
LOL


----------



## Jem

bex said:


> Hope ur midwife appointment goes ok tomorrow kat.
> 
> Glad everyone is ok.
> 
> I think my LO might be engaging as i'm getting so much pressure and discomfort. Keep having a lot of twinges aswell. My OH thinks my bump has dropped to.


:happydance: exciting!!! x


----------



## Jem

luvbunsazzle said:


> Evening Ladies
> I hope you all start feeling a little better soon.
> Well today i have had a christening to go to, i have never felt so bored, tired, stressed and out of place in my life. It was Marks cousins little boy and it was just a big load of pants really.
> This evening i plan on being pampered lots by Mark and thats it!!
> LOL

Enjoy your pampering Sarah! x

I'm chilling at the mo and having an early night tonight as I'm at work at 7.30am tomorrow and then after Tues I'm officially on Maternity Leave!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## XKatX

Jem said:


> luvbunsazzle said:
> 
> 
> Evening Ladies
> I hope you all start feeling a little better soon.
> Well today i have had a christening to go to, i have never felt so bored, tired, stressed and out of place in my life. It was Marks cousins little boy and it was just a big load of pants really.
> This evening i plan on being pampered lots by Mark and thats it!!
> LOL
> 
> Enjoy your pampering Sarah! x
> 
> I'm chilling at the mo and having an early night tonight as I'm at work at 7.30am tomorrow and then after Tues I'm officially on Maternity Leave!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:Click to expand...

Enjoy your last 2 days!!!! How exciting x x


----------



## MrsP

Jem said:


> luvbunsazzle said:
> 
> 
> Evening Ladies
> I hope you all start feeling a little better soon.
> Well today i have had a christening to go to, i have never felt so bored, tired, stressed and out of place in my life. It was Marks cousins little boy and it was just a big load of pants really.
> This evening i plan on being pampered lots by Mark and thats it!!
> LOL
> 
> Enjoy your pampering Sarah! x
> 
> I'm chilling at the mo and having an early night tonight as I'm at work at 7.30am tomorrow and then after Tues I'm officially on Maternity Leave!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:Click to expand...

Last two days eh? That will fly past. Make sure you enjoy them. xx


----------



## MrsP

So I have finally hung the bloody curtains after stitching them by hand! :hissy: Anyways they are up now, just need to finish the rocking chair and that is it, Baby P's room already. :happydance:

Although didn't get dining room done tonight as planned but will add it for tomorrow's list.

Not much else planned for this evening just a bit of tv although will stick a load of :laundry: so it is ready for the morning and then I can :hangwashing: straight out when I get up.

Just waiting for :baby: P, wish LO would hurry up!


----------



## charliebear

Evening!

Kat, hope the midwife goes ok tomorrow. 

MrsP, BH have been both painful and not. This morning I could hardly walk, too painful!
Glad you got your curtains finished. 

Well today I've been to a family do, over-dosed on lemonade. I'm now feeling sick :sick:, lightheaded and getting more BH :hissy: 
I have a drunken OH, who has just fell over and hurt his ankle whilst taking dog for quick walk! :dohh: 
So all good here!!


----------



## ryder

Hope everyone had a good weekend!

Jem- hope you have a good last 2 days, it will be nice when your off!!! Yaaay!!! 

Kat- feel better soon! I get bad pelvic pain if I walk too much, the yoga ball hurt my pelvis too... So be careful! You can strain the ligaments. 

MrsP- hope you feel better soon too hun! Cant believe you did so much work lol. 

Ive had the longest weekend ever... The last couple nights I haven't slept a wink, I am so tired but so uncomfortable, my stomach feels so hard and tight all the time :( Last night was the worst, I spent the whole night switching positions in bed like ever 2 mins! And I almost was sick a couple times :( And was getting alot of sharp cervical pains again... They went away for awhile before. 

Ive had lots of diahreah the last few days too so who knows! Maybe something will start soon! :D Although maybe not... haha

Have my 38w appointment weds after my growth scan, so either way im going to be asking the DR to do an internal on me.


----------



## XKatX

ryder said:


> Hope everyone had a good weekend!
> 
> Jem- hope you have a good last 2 days, it will be nice when your off!!! Yaaay!!!
> 
> Kat- feel better soon! I get bad pelvic pain if I walk too much, the yoga ball hurt my pelvis too... So be careful! You can strain the ligaments.
> 
> MrsP- hope you feel better soon too hun! Cant believe you did so much work lol.
> 
> Ive had the longest weekend ever... The last couple nights I haven't slept a wink, I am so tired but so uncomfortable, my stomach feels so hard and tight all the time :( Last night was the worst, I spent the whole night switching positions in bed like ever 2 mins! And I almost was sick a couple times :( And was getting alot of sharp cervical pains again... They went away for awhile before.
> 
> Ive had lots of diahreah the last few days too so who knows! Maybe something will start soon! :D Although maybe not... haha
> 
> Have my 38w appointment weds after my growth scan, so either way im going to be asking the DR to do an internal on me.

Sorry you're feeling so rough. I haven't slept either - with the pains in my hips. My BH are getting soo strong now and the diarreah is a pain in the arse :dohh: (Sorry, ouldn't resist!!).
Good luck for your scan and appointment on Wednesday.
Hope you get some sleep tonight!:sleep:


----------



## ryder

Thanks hun! My scan will determine if I get induced or not, fingers crossed I do get induced though haha.


----------



## Anna1982

well another long night of no sleep for me

I have the consultant tomorrow morning, hoping for an induction date du to chest problems, keep your fingers crossed for me


----------



## XKatX

Good luck for tomorrow Anna1982!!

I'm just off to the midwife after another long sleepless nights. Hips really painful today. Struggled just standing in the shower. It's gonna be fun though, as I drop the car off for MOT before the midwife, so then have to walk home (in the rain) and walk back later to collect it :hissy:.
And why is it raining today of all days - when I finally arrange for the window cleaner to come?!!!
What are you lot up to today?
MrsP? Another full day as always? And we want nursery photos with the new curtains today!!


----------



## biteable

I havnt been online 4 a while so a quick catch up of whats been happening,thurs nite i ended up in labour ward as i was having severe pains(not contractions tho),they confirmed baby has moved to the right position (he was back to back wiv me).While there i had regular contrations (3 to 10 mins apart)altho they didnt hurt.Had 2 internals which said i was slightly dilated altho this cud as ive had children in the past.They wanted to keep me in but i refused as my kids were in bed and im only 5 mins from the hosp,becoz of my previous labours being so quick they expected me back in within the nxt few hrs,so off home i went wiv pain kilers to pack my bag.Fri i ran around bringing essentials back from mil,few mild pains wiv contractions(hosp confirmed they weret bh),Sat think i lost sum of my plug then a crackin contraction so got all excited n jumped in bath only for it all to stop,y/day nothing tho so back to the waiting game


----------



## biteable

good luck kat xx


----------



## XKatX

biteable said:


> I havnt been online 4 a while so a quick catch up of whats been happening,thurs nite i ended up in labour ward as i was having severe pains(not contractions tho),they confirmed baby has moved to the right position (he was back to back wiv me).While there i had regular contrations (3 to 10 mins apart)altho they didnt hurt.Had 2 internals which said i was slightly dilated altho this cud as ive had children in the past.They wanted to keep me in but i refused as my kids were in bed and im only 5 mins from the hosp,becoz of my previous labours being so quick they expected me back in within the nxt few hrs,so off home i went wiv pain kilers to pack my bag.Fri i ran around bringing essentials back from mil,few mild pains wiv contractions(hosp confirmed they weret bh),Sat think i lost sum of my plug then a crackin contraction so got all excited n jumped in bath only for it all to stop,y/day nothing tho so back to the waiting game

Well, it's all happening for you! I hope it does - one way or the other. It must be frustrating being like this. :hug:


----------



## MrsP

Good morning ladies!!

Well it isn't too bright here this morning.

Not feeling too bad this morning, although woke several times in the night and had some BH's which woke me up got back to sleep after an hour of trying to get comfy, but hey it's all good.

Tummy keeps having little tightenings this morning nothing painful but at the same time puts pressure down below, so come on down Baby P!! Well once I done my house work!

Ryder - Good luck at scan on Wednesday and mw appointment, I have my appointment Wednesday too.

Anna1982 - Sorry you're not sleeping to well, you'll have to have a power nap as and when you can.

XKatX - I hope your hips feel better later and good luck at appointment. Yes busy day today, have a to do list by my side as we speak so once I have had a cuppa I shall get a move on. 

Will do my jobs and then get upstairs and take some piccies for you.


----------



## MrsP

biteable said:


> I havnt been online 4 a while so a quick catch up of whats been happening,thurs nite i ended up in labour ward as i was having severe pains(not contractions tho),they confirmed baby has moved to the right position (he was back to back wiv me).While there i had regular contrations (3 to 10 mins apart)altho they didnt hurt.Had 2 internals which said i was slightly dilated altho this cud as ive had children in the past.They wanted to keep me in but i refused as my kids were in bed and im only 5 mins from the hosp,becoz of my previous labours being so quick they expected me back in within the nxt few hrs,so off home i went wiv pain kilers to pack my bag.Fri i ran around bringing essentials back from mil,few mild pains wiv contractions(hosp confirmed they weret bh),Sat think i lost sum of my plug then a crackin contraction so got all excited n jumped in bath only for it all to stop,y/day nothing tho so back to the waiting game

Oh hon, how bloody frustrating :hissy::hissy:

Fingers crossed for you that something kicks in soon and gets LO moving x x


----------



## luvbunsazzle

Morning ladies
Kat good luck at your appt today, that sucks about having to walk, just make sure you take it easy, hope you see a nice midwife this time.
MrsP looking forward to seeing the pictures of the nursery
Biteable it sucks that it has all seemed to stop, but LO is doing alittle more cooking now!!

Well im feeling not to bad, not great but can't really complain, it's freezing though so im all wrapped up in duvets and have my nice fluffy dressing gown on.
Think i might make a start on my hospital bag today, but i keep saying it, i just never get round to doing it.


----------



## biteable

lol i packed my bag in 2 mins flat when i got bak from hosp,just gotta find me digicam(ive put it sumwhere safe lol,so safe i cant find it).Had bad stomach this am so hopefully my bodys getting ready.I wasnt excited or owt til thurs nite i thought that i was abnormal not getting excited about it,when everybody else was,but thurs night and everytime i have a pain,the excitement kicks in,only to be flattened again when everyting stops,never mind its gotta happen sooner or later,and im determined to make the most of being pregnant whist i still am


----------



## Becky

Morning!!!

x


----------



## MrsP

Ladies,

Question for you?

******************* WARNING TMI**********************

So I have been thinking that I maybe loosing my plug over the last week as discharge has increased and at times been quite clumpy.

Anyway since about Friday discharge is starting to become darker and different in colour and and times sometimes looks like there are browny streaks in it.

The consistancy is still the same, doesn't smell and is not effecting the colour of my urine, that has been as clear as a whistle. 

Can't get through to mw, so waiting to speak to her, tried googling but so many things come up.

What do you think?


----------



## Becky

Sorry MrsP not sure what it is!! but i have my fingers crossed that it means something is happening for you :)

x


----------



## bex

Could be your plug mrs p, just check with your midwife though in case of an infection, but i would think its your plug/show.

Glad everyone is ok, I'm just about to start wrapping my christmas presents, i know its early but want to get my sons presents wrapped and put in the loft (hes at school today). He keeps asking why i've got rubbish on top of the wardrobe!! Have put all the presents up there in black bin liners!!
Hope everyone has a good day xx


----------



## luvbunsazzle

Im not to sure MrsP, but im hoping it's the start of something for you


----------



## Jem

Morning everyone! Got back from dropping the kids I look after off at school and nipped into town and now just having a quick catch up before picking Faith up from nursery. Really uncomfortable today, so much pressure down low so hoping it's a sign that Ollie is moving down. Hoping anyway!!!!!

Kat good luck at the MW x

Ryder good luck with the scan x

Biteable really hope something kicks off again for you soon x

MrsP not sure what it could be but hope you get through to the MW soon. I never saw my show or plug cos my waters went first. Want to see nursery pics too!!!!! x


----------



## Jem

bex said:


> Could be your plug mrs p, just check with your midwife though in case of an infection, but i would think its your plug/show.
> 
> Glad everyone is ok, I'm just about to start wrapping my christmas presents, i know its early but want to get my sons presents wrapped and put in the loft (hes at school today). He keeps asking why i've got rubbish on top of the wardrobe!! Have put all the presents up there in black bin liners!!
> Hope everyone has a good day xx

Snap! Brought some wrapping paper today so I can wrap presents as all the presents are in Ollie's wardrobe and Faith will cotton on soon if they're not wrapped soon! She can't get to them but would see them if she opens the wardrobe! x


----------



## XKatX

Hope you've got through to the midwife Mrs P. Lets hope it is something significant!

I've just had my midwife appointment and it went very well. She said I have all the signs of impending labour, so make sure I have my bags packed and hubby is ready (no chance!!)!! Although she did then follow it up by saying it could be today - it could be two weeks! Lets just wait and see eh? I've heard it all before form other ladies who are told this - then 3 weeks later they're being induced. 
Well, I phoned my laid back hubby - who is convinced that I'm over-reacting and that I will have LO on my DD - not a day before and not a day after! Anyway - he soon changed his tune after telling him what the midwife had said!!! He finally sounded quite excited!!
She also gave me some good tips about my hip pain - so hopefully this will help.

Lots of rest for me now - until I walk back to the garage to collect the car.

Don't you dare do too much Mrs P - especially if it looks like things could be starting for you - you need to rest!!!!


----------



## Jem

Glad all went well Kat!!! Hope something happens soon!!!! x


----------



## MrsP

XKatX said:


> Hope you've got through to the midwife Mrs P. Lets hope it is something significant!
> 
> I've just had my midwife appointment and it went very well. She said I have all the signs of impending labour, so make sure I have my bags packed and hubby is ready (no chance!!)!! Although she did then follow it up by saying it could be today - it could be two weeks! Lets just wait and see eh? I've heard it all before form other ladies who are told this - then 3 weeks later they're being induced.
> Well, I phoned my laid back hubby - who is convinced that I'm over-reacting and that I will have LO on my DD - not a day before and not a day after! Anyway - he soon changed his tune after telling him what the midwife had said!!! He finally sounded quite excited!!
> She also gave me some good tips about my hip pain - so hopefully this will help.
> 
> Lots of rest for me now - until I walk back to the garage to collect the car.
> 
> Don't you dare do too much Mrs P - especially if it looks like things could be starting for you - you need to rest!!!!


Glad you had a great appointment hon, sounds very promising indeed. :happydance: Well once you have been to the garage feet up for you.

I promise, I'll take it easy x x


----------



## charliebear

Morning!!

Glad all went well at the MW Kat. 
MrsP take it easy, I've got my fingers crossed it you plug!

My plans for today, going to have my cuppa, then I'm in a good position to say we'll see! Apart from OH still being in bed and I need to see what sort of state his ankle is in! Men!! x


----------



## XKatX

charliebear said:


> Morning!!
> 
> Glad all went well at the MW Kat.
> MrsP take it easy, I've got my fingers crossed it you plug!
> 
> My plans for today, going to have my cuppa, then I'm in a good position to say we'll see!* Apart from OH still being in bed and I need to see what sort of state his ankle is in! Men!! x[/*QUOTE]
> 
> I'd forgotten about that!!! Hope it's not too bad!


----------



## charliebear

XKatX said:


> charliebear said:
> 
> 
> Morning!!
> 
> Glad all went well at the MW Kat.
> MrsP take it easy, I've got my fingers crossed it you plug!
> 
> My plans for today, going to have my cuppa, then I'm in a good position to say we'll see!* Apart from OH still being in bed and I need to see what sort of state his ankle is in! Men!! x[/*QUOTE]
> 
> I'd forgotten about that!!! Hope it's not too bad!
> 
> Just hoping its not too bad myself, he's the worst patient, and he drives for a living! I dont drive :hissy: Bugger!!Click to expand...


----------



## MrsP

charliebear said:


> Morning!!
> 
> Glad all went well at the MW Kat.
> MrsP take it easy, I've got my fingers crossed it you plug!
> 
> My plans for today, going to have my cuppa, then I'm in a good position to say we'll see! Apart from OH still being in bed and I need to see what sort of state his ankle is in! Men!! x

Thanks hon lets hope so, but can still mean labour is weeks away.

Still can't get through to mw, she must be on a day off or something! :hissy:

Oh dear, is Steve in the dog house with bud? I am assuming you wouldn't have been too impressed last night? x


----------



## luvbunsazzle

Glad your appt went well Kat


----------



## charliebear

I'm hoping these baby's arnt stubborn!!!

I'm hoping my lil man comes early and OH recons too!!

Stupid man fell over and as usual when he got home wouldnt take any advice. Not going to wake him just yet to see how he is, if the hangover is worse then all will be fine!!
Buddy is being perfect, snuggled up on my legs, bless. x


----------



## Becky

Glad your appointment went well Kat!! Everyone seems to be getting positive signs apart from me!! you lucky things!

x


----------



## Jem

charliebear said:


> Morning!!
> 
> Glad all went well at the MW Kat.
> MrsP take it easy, I've got my fingers crossed it you plug!
> 
> My plans for today, going to have my cuppa, then I'm in a good position to say we'll see! Apart from OH still being in bed and I need to see what sort of state his ankle is in! Men!! x

Hope he's ok x


----------



## Jem

The bottom of my bump is absolutely killing me! I think my body has had enough of being pregnant now lol! It's hurting to walk anywhere but I only have myself to blame as I'm trying to keep going like I'm not pregnant! If Ollie isn't preparing to come with all this pressure and aching down below I'm going to SCREAM!!!!!! :hissy: x


----------



## charliebear

Jem said:


> The bottom of my bump is absolutely killing me! I think my body has had enough of being pregnant now lol! It's hurting to walk anywhere but I only have myself to blame as I'm trying to keep going like I'm not pregnant! If Ollie isn't preparing to come with all this pressure and aching down below I'm going to SCREAM!!!!!! :hissy: x

:hugs: Wont be too long now, I just keep telling myself baby will be here soon and praying our baby's wont be too stubborn!

Why is it that nobody tells you, you don't automatically slow down you have to make the conscious decision?? 

Update on OH: ankle is sore but fine but he has a bad hangover!! (I actually giggled as i wrote that how evil of me!!) x


----------



## vicwick

Good Afternoon ladies
Hope everyone is well!!!! Had a fab weekend apart from the pain in my hips is now so bad i can hardly walk :hissy: sleeping is almost impossible so knackered. Only 1 week left at work tho so can't wait to get finished :happydance: MW app on friday so fingers crossed bubs has turned!!!!


----------



## charliebear

vicwick said:


> Good Afternoon ladies
> Hope everyone is well!!!! Had a fab weekend apart from the pain in my hips is now so bad i can hardly walk :hissy: sleeping is almost impossible so knackered. Only 1 week left at work tho so can't wait to get finished :happydance: MW app on friday so fingers crossed bubs has turned!!!!

Good luck at MW on Friday and for finishing work. 
Hope your hip pain settles and you get some sleep soon. :hugs: x


----------



## MrsP

charliebear said:


> I'm hoping these baby's arnt stubborn!!!
> 
> I'm hoping my lil man comes early and OH recons too!!
> 
> Stupid man fell over and as usual when he got home wouldnt take any advice. Not going to wake him just yet to see how he is, if the hangover is worse then all will be fine!!
> Buddy is being perfect, snuggled up on my legs, bless. x

Least you have on reliable man honey to keep you company.

How is the patient? x


----------



## MrsP

vicwick said:


> Good Afternoon ladies
> Hope everyone is well!!!! Had a fab weekend apart from the pain in my hips is now so bad i can hardly walk :hissy: sleeping is almost impossible so knackered. Only 1 week left at work tho so can't wait to get finished :happydance: MW app on friday so fingers crossed bubs has turned!!!!

oooo hope pain in hip eases off for you and hope Friday goes well.

Ensure to report back x


----------



## MrsP

charliebear said:


> Jem said:
> 
> 
> The bottom of my bump is absolutely killing me! I think my body has had enough of being pregnant now lol! It's hurting to walk anywhere but I only have myself to blame as I'm trying to keep going like I'm not pregnant! If Ollie isn't preparing to come with all this pressure and aching down below I'm going to SCREAM!!!!!! :hissy: x
> 
> :hugs: Wont be too long now, I just keep telling myself baby will be here soon and praying our baby's wont be too stubborn!
> 
> Why is it that nobody tells you, you don't automatically slow down you have to make the conscious decision??
> 
> Update on OH: ankle is sore but fine but he has a bad hangover!! (I actually giggled as i wrote that how evil of me!!) xClick to expand...


haha!! Serves him right, ensure to make him suffer hon wont you. I mean the aches and pains you have encountered the last few months, get your own back whilst you can!! :rofl:


----------



## MrsP

Jem said:


> The bottom of my bump is absolutely killing me! I think my body has had enough of being pregnant now lol! It's hurting to walk anywhere but I only have myself to blame as I'm trying to keep going like I'm not pregnant! If Ollie isn't preparing to come with all this pressure and aching down below I'm going to SCREAM!!!!!! :hissy: x

Wont be too long hon and you'll get to hold your baby boy. :hugs:

How far over do they let you go in your area, they let us go 14!!!


----------



## XKatX

Forgot to say about my MW appointment - they don't do sweeps :hissy:!!!!!

I asked her - just so I know what to expect over the next few weeks and she said that at the moment it is against policy - but it is changing. But the change will be too late for me :cry:

I have my next appointment in 2 weeks, which will make me 40+2 and if I make that one - I will be reffered to the hospital a week later - 41+2!!!:hissy:

And I was going to ask for one next Monday!!!:cry:


----------



## Jem

charliebear said:


> Jem said:
> 
> 
> The bottom of my bump is absolutely killing me! I think my body has had enough of being pregnant now lol! It's hurting to walk anywhere but I only have myself to blame as I'm trying to keep going like I'm not pregnant! If Ollie isn't preparing to come with all this pressure and aching down below I'm going to SCREAM!!!!!! :hissy: x
> 
> :hugs: Wont be too long now, I just keep telling myself baby will be here soon and praying our baby's wont be too stubborn!
> 
> Why is it that nobody tells you, you don't automatically slow down you have to make the conscious decision??
> 
> Update on OH: ankle is sore but fine but he has a bad hangover!! (I actually giggled as i wrote that how evil of me!!) xClick to expand...

I know what you mean! I know I should slow down but can't help it, it's like I want to prove I'm "only pregnant" not ill or something lol!!!!

Had to laugh at you giggling over your OH's hangover! :rofl: x


----------



## XKatX

Jem said:


> charliebear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jem said:
> 
> 
> The bottom of my bump is absolutely killing me! I think my body has had enough of being pregnant now lol! It's hurting to walk anywhere but I only have myself to blame as I'm trying to keep going like I'm not pregnant! If Ollie isn't preparing to come with all this pressure and aching down below I'm going to SCREAM!!!!!! :hissy: x
> 
> :hugs: Wont be too long now, I just keep telling myself baby will be here soon and praying our baby's wont be too stubborn!
> 
> Why is it that nobody tells you, you don't automatically slow down you have to make the conscious decision??
> 
> Update on OH: ankle is sore but fine but he has a bad hangover!! (I actually giggled as i wrote that how evil of me!!) xClick to expand...
> 
> I know what you mean! I know I should slow down but can't help it, it's like I want to prove I'm "only pregnant" not ill or something lol!!!!
> 
> Had to laugh at you giggling over your OH's hangover! :rofl: xClick to expand...

I'm the same! Just hate relaxing - I find it boring!! 
Think Mrs P struggles with this too!!!!


----------



## Jem

vicwick said:


> Good Afternoon ladies
> Hope everyone is well!!!! Had a fab weekend apart from the pain in my hips is now so bad i can hardly walk :hissy: sleeping is almost impossible so knackered. Only 1 week left at work tho so can't wait to get finished :happydance: MW app on friday so fingers crossed bubs has turned!!!!

Hope your hip pain eases and good luck for fri! x


----------



## Jem

MrsP said:


> Jem said:
> 
> 
> The bottom of my bump is absolutely killing me! I think my body has had enough of being pregnant now lol! It's hurting to walk anywhere but I only have myself to blame as I'm trying to keep going like I'm not pregnant! If Ollie isn't preparing to come with all this pressure and aching down below I'm going to SCREAM!!!!!! :hissy: x
> 
> Wont be too long hon and you'll get to hold your baby boy. :hugs:
> 
> How far over do they let you go in your area, they let us go 14!!!Click to expand...

Ahh thank you MrsP x I'm not sure how long they let you go over round here but my friend's sister was induced after 10 days overdue so fingers crossed that is the policy!!!! Will ask my friend to ask her sister I think so I know or ask the MW weds x


----------



## Jem

XKatX said:


> Forgot to say about my MW appointment - they don't do sweeps :hissy:!!!!!
> 
> I asked her - just so I know what to expect over the next few weeks and she said that at the moment it is against policy - but it is changing. But the change will be too late for me :cry:
> 
> I have my next appointment in 2 weeks, which will make me 40+2 and if I make that one - I will be reffered to the hospital a week later - 41+2!!!:hissy:
> 
> And I was going to ask for one next Monday!!!:cry:

NOOOO!!!! That's such a shame, well hopefully you won't need a sweep! x


----------



## charliebear

XKatX said:


> Forgot to say about my MW appointment - they don't do sweeps :hissy:!!!!!
> 
> I asked her - just so I know what to expect over the next few weeks and she said that at the moment it is against policy - but it is changing. But the change will be too late for me :cry:
> 
> I have my next appointment in 2 weeks, which will make me 40+2 and if I make that one - I will be reffered to the hospital a week later - 41+2!!!:hissy:
> 
> And I was going to ask for one next Monday!!!:cry:

Cant believe your MW dont do sweeps!! x


----------



## luvbunsazzle

Grrrr will this heartburn ever go away, i have took my gaviscon but it still hurts.
Hope your all ok.
KAT - Sorry to hear about your midwife not doing sweeps hun, but lets keep fingers crossed you wont need one anyway and LO makes an appearence soon for you.


----------



## MrsP

XKatX said:


> Jem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charliebear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jem said:
> 
> 
> The bottom of my bump is absolutely killing me! I think my body has had enough of being pregnant now lol! It's hurting to walk anywhere but I only have myself to blame as I'm trying to keep going like I'm not pregnant! If Ollie isn't preparing to come with all this pressure and aching down below I'm going to SCREAM!!!!!! :hissy: x
> 
> :hugs: Wont be too long now, I just keep telling myself baby will be here soon and praying our baby's wont be too stubborn!
> 
> Why is it that nobody tells you, you don't automatically slow down you have to make the conscious decision??
> 
> Update on OH: ankle is sore but fine but he has a bad hangover!! (I actually giggled as i wrote that how evil of me!!) xClick to expand...
> 
> I know what you mean! I know I should slow down but can't help it, it's like I want to prove I'm "only pregnant" not ill or something lol!!!!
> 
> Had to laugh at you giggling over your OH's hangover! :rofl: xClick to expand...
> 
> I'm the same! Just hate relaxing - I find it boring!!
> Think Mrs P struggles with this too!!!!Click to expand...


I'm with you both lovelies on this. Refuse to relax and be a pregnancy victim. Have to keep going or I'll go mad!!

It's not even that, I just think if I can keep going then I will. As much to my DH's dismay! x


----------



## MrsP

What?! No sweeps!!! I think I get one at 40 week appointment, like stand procedure. Lets hope so unless I was getting it wrong what she was saying.

Maybe it's a sign Kat that you wont need one and Baby B will be here already x x


----------



## ryder

Goodmorning!!

Kat- sorry to hear you dont get any sweeps :( Hope something happens soon and you don't go overdue. I hope your hips feel better soon too... 

But look at it this way, you are having a very healthy pregnancy and your next one will be too... Bubs wouldn't stay in there for long and your midwife wouldn't let him unless you were healthy... 

The inductions are nice, but they only happen when something is wrong. And the likelyhood of things being wrong becomes greater the next pregnancy :( It is kind of sad really... 

MrsP, I hope something happens soon for you! Def sounds like it could be the start of you loosing your show!



My diarrhea is getting worse... never thought i'd be happy about that one! LMAO! Woke up this morning and had to RUN to the bathroom. 


What does everyone else have planned for today??


----------



## MrsP

ryder said:


> Goodmorning!!
> 
> Kat- sorry to hear you dont get any sweeps :( Hope something happens soon and you don't go overdue. I hope your hips feel better soon too...
> 
> But look at it this way, you are having a very healthy pregnancy and your next one will be too... Bubs wouldn't stay in there for long and your midwife wouldn't let him unless you were healthy...
> 
> The inductions are nice, but they only happen when something is wrong. And the likelyhood of things being wrong becomes greater the next pregnancy :( It is kind of sad really...
> 
> MrsP, I hope something happens soon for you! Def sounds like it could be the start of you loosing your show!
> 
> 
> 
> My diarrhea is getting worse... never thought i'd be happy about that one! LMAO! Woke up this morning and had to RUN to the bathroom.
> 
> 
> What does everyone else have planned for today??

Thanks hon me too. I'm getting impatient.

Have you had many other signs that LO could be on the way? x x


----------



## ryder

MrsP said:


> Thanks hon me too. I'm getting impatient.
> 
> Have you had many other signs that LO could be on the way? x x

Not sure... I never know what is actually a sign and whats not :( Ive had cervical pains for weeks which can mean effacement is happening, and I've felt pretty sick the last couple nights, had an increase in discharge. 

No sleep either, Im def getting much stronger BH's too this weekend. A few that were bad enough to take your breath away almost lol. 

So who knows. 

Thats why im going to ask for an internal at this appointment weds, im actually really surprised I didnt get one at 37ws. At least if something is happening then I will know that I actually have been having signs lol!

I sincerely hope I do not have this bad a diarrhea for weeks... Ive had mild diarrhea already for weeks (1-2 a day)... Its just gotten bad the last couple days(4-5 bad ones).


----------



## MrsP

ryder said:


> MrsP said:
> 
> 
> Thanks hon me too. I'm getting impatient.
> 
> Have you had many other signs that LO could be on the way? x x
> 
> Not sure... I never know what is actually a sign and whats not :( Ive had cervical pains for weeks which can mean effacement is happening, and I've felt pretty sick the last couple nights, had an increase in discharge.
> 
> No sleep either, Im def getting much stronger BH's too this weekend. A few that were bad enough to take your breath away almost lol.
> 
> So who knows.
> 
> Thats why im going to ask for an internal at this appointment weds, im actually really surprised I didnt get one at 37ws. At least if something is happening then I will know that I actually have been having signs lol!
> 
> I sincerely hope I do not have this bad a diarrhea for weeks... Ive had mild diarrhea already for weeks (1-2 a day)... Its just gotten bad the last couple days(4-5 bad ones).Click to expand...


So lots of positive signs, but like you say who knows. 

I have tried not to read too much into the signs as it would mean half of us have been in labour for weeks.

I have an appointment Wednesday too. Good luck with yours. x


----------



## ryder

MrsP said:


> So lots of positive signs, but like you say who knows.
> 
> I have tried not to read too much into the signs as it would mean half of us have been in labour for weeks.
> 
> I have an appointment Wednesday too. Good luck with yours. x

Ya, lol I also try not to get my hopes up too much anymore. Being pregnant sucks though... lol

Good luck on Weds!!!!


----------



## Becky

I cant keep up with you lot im sure each time I refresh the page you have done another 3!! 

I realised bump had no white newborn baby grows the other day so i have just got some nice ones from boots. 

hope everyone is well this afternoon.

x


----------



## Jem

Becky said:


> I cant keep up with you lot im sure each time I refresh the page you have done another 3!!
> 
> I realised bump had no white newborn baby grows the other day so i have just got some nice ones from boots.
> 
> hope everyone is well this afternoon.
> 
> x


Lol I find that too! x


----------



## Jem

luvbunsazzle said:


> Grrrr will this heartburn ever go away, i have took my gaviscon but it still hurts.
> Hope your all ok.
> KAT - Sorry to hear about your midwife not doing sweeps hun, but lets keep fingers crossed you wont need one anyway and LO makes an appearence soon for you.

Aww :hug: xxx


----------



## Jem

MrsP said:


> XKatX said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charliebear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jem said:
> 
> 
> The bottom of my bump is absolutely killing me! I think my body has had enough of being pregnant now lol! It's hurting to walk anywhere but I only have myself to blame as I'm trying to keep going like I'm not pregnant! If Ollie isn't preparing to come with all this pressure and aching down below I'm going to SCREAM!!!!!! :hissy: x
> 
> :hugs: Wont be too long now, I just keep telling myself baby will be here soon and praying our baby's wont be too stubborn!
> 
> Why is it that nobody tells you, you don't automatically slow down you have to make the conscious decision??
> 
> Update on OH: ankle is sore but fine but he has a bad hangover!! (I actually giggled as i wrote that how evil of me!!) xClick to expand...
> 
> I know what you mean! I know I should slow down but can't help it, it's like I want to prove I'm "only pregnant" not ill or something lol!!!!
> 
> Had to laugh at you giggling over your OH's hangover! :rofl: xClick to expand...
> 
> I'm the same! Just hate relaxing - I find it boring!!
> Think Mrs P struggles with this too!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm with you both lovelies on this. Refuse to relax and be a pregnancy victim. Have to keep going or I'll go mad!!
> 
> It's not even that, I just think if I can keep going then I will. As much to my DH's dismay! xClick to expand...

Lol my friend txt me earlier and asked if I was getting bored yet!!!!! Not a chance!!! :rofl:


----------



## Jem

ryder said:


> MrsP said:
> 
> 
> Thanks hon me too. I'm getting impatient.
> 
> Have you had many other signs that LO could be on the way? x x
> 
> Not sure... I never know what is actually a sign and whats not :( Ive had cervical pains for weeks which can mean effacement is happening, and I've felt pretty sick the last couple nights, had an increase in discharge.
> 
> No sleep either, Im def getting much stronger BH's too this weekend. A few that were bad enough to take your breath away almost lol.
> 
> So who knows.
> 
> Thats why im going to ask for an internal at this appointment weds, im actually really surprised I didnt get one at 37ws. At least if something is happening then I will know that I actually have been having signs lol!
> 
> I sincerely hope I do not have this bad a diarrhea for weeks... Ive had mild diarrhea already for weeks (1-2 a day)... Its just gotten bad the last couple days(4-5 bad ones).Click to expand...

Ooh could be signs!!! x


----------



## MrsP

Afternoon lovely ladies, how are we?

Well I finished my housework at 3pm and to my suprise DH walked through the door 3 hours early which is always nice. :happydance:

Si I have had my bath shaved my legs, pits and bits and we are now in an orderly fashion! :rofl:

So toe nails are drying as we speak and fingers have been re-shaped and polished, all by yours truely. Easiest way for toe nails is my sofa, allows me to get close enough to the floor.

Just wait for Si so we can go off to Tesco, he is just changing my break light bulbs as car has service and MOT on Saturday and then that is something else out of the way and off the list.

Not too much planned for this evening, still some blankets I would like to re-arrange in Baby P's room and need Si to put a few things in the loft. If rain stops may give Si his carseat lesson.

What's everyone got planned? x x


----------



## cosmotbear

phewwwww you ladies have been busy!! Only read back a couple of pages so apologies if I've missed anything!! 
Ryder, sounds like you have LOTS of good signs hun!! Everyone else seems to be suffering a bit too. I'm feeling pretty crappy today. I have terrible hip pain at night (like you vickwick!!) and think I managed to pull something whilst manouvering out of bed last night. Could not lie of either side without being in pain, something has been tugged on my left hand side. Was sooooo painful I got about 2 hours sleep in the lounge. :hissy: I did get my first lump of 'snot' (TMI!) yesterday too tho so at least something is moving up there! Am feeling miserable and BORED of being pregnant. Went to see MW today and BP is up again,, its right on the edge of hypertension so I need to be careful. Babs seems fine though, he gave her a good shove when she was feeling him, made her leap backwards! tee hee. 
Kat, sorry to hear about the sweeps where you are, you might not need it hun!I have no idea whether mine do them or not, forgot to ask. Jem, hope the bump pain is easing hun. I'll gp and take some nursery pics now to cheer us all up!


----------



## XKatX

Oh my God - I can't keep up with you lot!!
Mrs P - I'm glad you're now in an orderly fashion - you're all ready to go now!! Hope you manage to give Si his car seat lesson. We tried yesterday and it was bloody hilarious!! Took us 20 minutes to work out how the hell to do it! Now we know why you need to practice first!

Cosmotbear - hope you manage to keep a check on your BP. Are you resting, or are you with us on the never stop front???!!! Iffel your pain with the hips - I'm as bad now. Having said that - I justhad a nap - using my pillow as I should (after a telling off from the midwife) and I've woken up a lot more comfortable.

Am I the only one who hasn't lost any mucus plug yet? You all seem to be dropping yours out!!!

As for the sweep, I only asked so that Iknew what to expect at my next appointment - I never thought for a second she'd say they don't do them! I do hope it doesn't get to that stage though.

What are you all up to tonight then?


----------



## cosmotbear

well, I was feeling left out of the mucus plug game Kat too, perhaps you'll join in tonight?? I haven't had anymore, I keep wanting to see more now tho!! Wow, I really must practise the car seat too, its a good point!! Looks like weather is on the turn tho Mrs P!!


----------



## Becky

I really need to get my car seat before I can practise with it!! 

MrsP you will be the most glamerous woman in the labour ward lol!!

x


----------



## XKatX

Did anyone notice? I thought it was about time I put an "excellent" rating by our thread since it is actually - excellent!!!
So now we have 5 stars!!!:happydance:


----------



## cosmotbear

oooh Becky, I made your shortbread - YUMMMMM!! OH is a big fan, he ate 4 pieces on Sunday! I am totally making more at the weekend. It was sooooo good!


----------



## XKatX

cosmotbear said:


> oooh Becky, I made your shortbread - YUMMMMM!! OH is a big fan, he ate 4 pieces on Sunday! I am totally making more at the weekend. It was sooooo good!

I bet it tastes much better when you use the correct ingrediants - unlike me!! OH still scoffed it though!!!:rofl:


----------



## XKatX

luvbunsazzle said:


> *Grrrr will this heartburn ever go away, i have took my gaviscon but it still hurts*.
> Hope your all ok.
> KAT - Sorry to hear about your midwife not doing sweeps hun, but lets keep fingers crossed you wont need one anyway and LO makes an appearence soon for you.

Oh my god - mine is so bad today too! I've drunk tonnes of gaviscon and pints of milk and it still won't budge. Not looking forward to trying to sleep tonight!!!


----------



## MummyJade

Hey Ladies, 
Hope we are all well? I have lots to catch up on! so will get reading in a moment!
My hips are killing me every 10 mins i have to turn over in bed which meant no sleep! :cry: 
all day they have ached! OH has been off work and is getting on my nerves! 
Getting a few BH's but nothing special! :cry: xx


----------



## ryder

Kat- I have no idea about the mucous plg, awhile ago I had little clumps of something, but ive never had a big clump come out. And the little clumps were such a long time ago that I figured even if it was bits of it, that it would have resealed anyways... 

Cosmo- sounds like something might be happening for you too! Goodluck hun, careful with the BP!!!

MrsP- luck you doing your nails :D 


Think I should take a nice bath tonight too :D


----------



## charliebear

Good luck with your car seats girls!! 

I'm lucky, I'm now going to brag, I know how to fit mine and have had plenty of practice!! :rofl: As my nephew has the same car seat as lil Baby A. Although OH doesnt know a thing, bless him. :dohh: Think I might give him a quick lesson tho!

Well I'm going to do some :laundry:, so its ready to :hangwashing: in the morning, then I'll do :dishes: then I think some bouncing whilst First look Hollyoaks is on. And I'm expecting my weekly visit from my dad tonight, so best get on......

I wanna know who gave my lil Baby A some thing sharp??? :cry: It really hurts!!


----------



## XKatX

Wait for it...............drum roll..........


I've actually written my birth plan!!!! Thats everything done now!!! Babies room ready to go, bag packed, birth plan done, car seat in-situ, ladybits smooth etc.

All I need to do now is go into labour! I think I'll do that now since I'm ready..............if only!!:rofl:


----------



## ryder

I havent written a birth plan lol


----------



## cosmotbear

XKatX said:


> cosmotbear said:
> 
> 
> oooh Becky, I made your shortbread - YUMMMMM!! OH is a big fan, he ate 4 pieces on Sunday! I am totally making more at the weekend. It was sooooo good!
> 
> I bet it tastes much better when you use the correct ingrediants - unlike me!! OH still scoffed it though!!!:rofl:Click to expand...

I bet it still tasted good! Hard not too with that much sugar and choc!


----------



## XKatX

ryder said:


> I havent written a birth plan lol

I only did it because of a conversation I had with the midwife today. We were discussing the pain in my hips and she suggested the best positions for labour when you suffer from this. So I thought I'd better get my butt into gear and write something down!


----------



## cosmotbear

Good work Kat by the way, we all deserve 5 stars!


----------



## XKatX

cosmotbear said:


> XKatX said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cosmotbear said:
> 
> 
> oooh Becky, I made your shortbread - YUMMMMM!! OH is a big fan, he ate 4 pieces on Sunday! I am totally making more at the weekend. It was sooooo good!
> 
> I bet it tastes much better when you use the correct ingrediants - unlike me!! OH still scoffed it though!!!:rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> I bet it still tasted good! Hard not too with that much sugar and choc!Click to expand...

It was fab!! The high sugar content was hell on my heartburn though!!!


----------



## cosmotbear

I have no birth plan, I'm freewheeling it! ho ho. You're a busy girl charlie, at least one of us has mastered a car seat. Kat, you are soooooo organised!! Surely you'll have the baby tomorrow?!


----------



## XKatX

cosmotbear said:


> I have no birth plan, I'm freewheeling it! ho ho. You're a busy girl charlie, at least one of us has mastered a car seat.* Kat, you are soooooo organised!! Surely you'll have the baby tomorrow?*!

Wouldn't that be nice!!
Just posted in your other thread - your nursery is fab!!!


----------



## cosmotbear

thanks missy! I am feeling quite proud I have actually finished it...!


----------



## ryder

XKatX said:


> ryder said:
> 
> 
> I havent written a birth plan lol
> 
> I only did it because of a conversation I had with the midwife today. We were discussing the pain in my hips and she suggested the best positions for labour when you suffer from this. So I thought I'd better get my butt into gear and write something down!Click to expand...

Great! Im glad she made some good suggestions for you. 

I havent bothered because I dont really care about much, I will say yes or no to whatever drugs at whatever time as I go. I dont know how im going to deal with any of it.


----------



## XKatX

I had the same attitude until this conversation. I'll just go with the flow. Take whatever I think I need or turn down what I don't think I need. It's a natural event and I'd like to keep it as much like that as possible.


----------



## MrsP

XKatX said:


> Wait for it...............drum roll..........
> 
> 
> I've actually written my birth plan!!!! Thats everything done now!!! Babies room ready to go, bag packed, birth plan done, car seat in-situ, ladybits smooth etc.
> 
> All I need to do now is go into labour! I think I'll do that now since I'm ready..............if only!!:rofl:

Woop woop!!!

About bloody time!! Well you got there in the end. We just need baby B to put plan into place x x


----------



## MrsP

cosmotbear said:


> well, I was feeling left out of the mucus plug game Kat too, perhaps you'll join in tonight?? I haven't had anymore, I keep wanting to see more now tho!! Wow, I really must practise the car seat too, its a good point!! Looks like weather is on the turn tho Mrs P!!

Think you're right hon, weather is bloody terrible here. Came out of Tesco and is was absolutely pissing down!

So no car seat lesson for hubby this evening. The fact that I can do it, he will be able too it's not too hard. LAdy in the shop gave me a couple of lessons and I have been out there for a practice. x


----------



## charliebear

Have we had any November babies yet?? Its hard to keep up!! x


----------



## MrsP

XKatX said:


> I had the same attitude until this conversation. I'll just go with the flow. Take whatever I think I need or turn down what I don't think I need. It's a natural event and I'd like to keep it as much like that as possible.

I wrote mine out more for Si than anything, although we had discussed everything I just put every little detail down including if I was happy for student doctors and mw's to be responsible for our care, not cutting the cord until it had finished pulsating. Vit K injection.

Although it's all very well having these bright ideas, but like you say need to go with the flow x


----------



## MrsP

charliebear said:


> Have we had any November babies yet?? Its hard to keep up!! x

No hon, not that I know of.

Although there are a few that have been booked in for C-section over the next couple of weeks. 

We'll have to have a trace back so we can update the front page.

How's Steve, recovering?x x


----------



## MrsP

charliebear said:


> Have we had any November babies yet?? Its hard to keep up!! x

Just checked.

Dottie has had hers 5 weeks early and JoeO


----------



## charliebear

MrsP said:


> charliebear said:
> 
> 
> Have we had any November babies yet?? Its hard to keep up!! x
> 
> No hon, not that I know of.
> 
> Although there are a few that have been booked in for C-section over the next couple of weeks.
> 
> We'll have to have a trace back so we can update the front page.
> 
> How's Steve, recovering?x xClick to expand...

Wasnt too sure, :dohh: I forgot about the front page!!

He's fine up and getting ready for work. Means I can now get on with my jobs aroung the house. Got half an hour till bouncing time! 

How u doing? Still running around?? x


----------



## charliebear

:rofl: I'm quoting myself!!! Sorry having a funny moment.



charliebear said:


> Have we had any November babies yet?? Its hard to keep up!! x

Dottie had her baby!!

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/65075-baby-evie-arried-5-weeks-early.html

Glad baby Evie is doing well :hugs: x


----------



## MrsP

charliebear said:


> MrsP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charliebear said:
> 
> 
> Have we had any November babies yet?? Its hard to keep up!! x
> 
> No hon, not that I know of.
> 
> Although there are a few that have been booked in for C-section over the next couple of weeks.
> 
> We'll have to have a trace back so we can update the front page.
> 
> How's Steve, recovering?x xClick to expand...
> 
> Wasnt too sure, :dohh: I forgot about the front page!!
> 
> He's fine up and getting ready for work. Means I can now get on with my jobs aroung the house. Got half an hour till bouncing time!
> 
> How u doing? Still running around?? xClick to expand...

Well that gets him out of the way for a bit and allows you to get on. Does he always work nights?

I'm ok hon, not too bad. Although keep needing the loo and getting there and can't go. Although I have been 4 times today. (sorry tmi!)

Just finished dinner and made Si's lunch for the morning whilst he cleared the kitchen.

Just sitting here watching Corrie with a hotwater bottle glued to my back as giving me a bit of grief this evening. Just writing a food menu for the week. Tried to buy things that can all go in the freezer encase baby P comes and we don'r get round to eating it.

How are you? Have you done this evening's bouncing? x x


----------



## Jem

Wow I didn't realise we'd had some November babies already! I thought Cuddles was going to be the first tomorrow! Sooo exciting isn't it!!!

Kat you're not the only one not to have lost your plug, I haven't yet either! 

The pressure seems to have eased now and the achy pain has improved but I just want it to be a sign of things, but I know that come my MW app weds Ollie's head still won't be engaged!!!! I'll keep hoping though, I so don't want to go over! x


----------



## bubba4

Hello girls have been absent since sat :( have added pics of DD party and also that I have been taking it easy as I had a fall on Sat while I was decorating the hall... We were using Chiffon to decorate and I had it on the floor as I said to my DD we need to move..............that in case anyone falls over I actually put my foot on it and fell half way through my speech. Have spoke to hospital and MW and they seem to think everything is ok and off to see my MW tomorrow Bubba moving loads at mo so good sign. Think I am aching as I over did it and now am so tired but feeling better.

Haven't read any pages sorry :( but will try to catch up... :D
Thanx to 4th Bump for my visitor message :) xxx


----------



## charliebear

MrsP said:


> charliebear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charliebear said:
> 
> 
> Have we had any November babies yet?? Its hard to keep up!! x
> 
> No hon, not that I know of.
> 
> Although there are a few that have been booked in for C-section over the next couple of weeks.
> 
> We'll have to have a trace back so we can update the front page.
> 
> How's Steve, recovering?x xClick to expand...
> 
> Wasnt too sure, :dohh: I forgot about the front page!!
> 
> He's fine up and getting ready for work. Means I can now get on with my jobs aroung the house. Got half an hour till bouncing time!
> 
> How u doing? Still running around?? xClick to expand...
> 
> Well that gets him out of the way for a bit and allows you to get on. Does he always work nights?
> 
> I'm ok hon, not too bad. Although keep needing the loo and getting there and can't go. Although I have been 4 times today. (sorry tmi!)
> 
> Just finished dinner and made Si's lunch for the morning whilst he cleared the kitchen.
> 
> Just sitting here watching Corrie with a hotwater bottle glued to my back as giving me a bit of grief this evening. Just writing a food menu for the week. Tried to buy things that can all go in the freezer encase baby P comes and we don'r get round to eating it.
> 
> How are you? Have you done this evening's bouncing? x xClick to expand...

I should really check before posting, you already found the 1st Nov baby :dohh:

Yeah, he works mon to fri night shift from 8pm. Not too bad he gets to finish early. And i get the house to myself. 

:hugs: At least the trips to the loo are keeping you active! Another of those signs!! We all should have had our babies by now!!!

I'm going to do some pasta for tea, expecting my dad to turn up, as he normally does on a Monday night!! :hissy: I just want to chill and sort my bits and bobs out!!! I'm fine, done my bouncing, going to make pasta and tidy up whilst watching eastenders! Not alot happening here!! xx


----------



## MrsP

Jem said:


> Wow I didn't realise we'd had some November babies already! I thought Cuddles was going to be the first tomorrow! Sooo exciting isn't it!!!
> 
> Kat you're not the only one not to have lost your plug, I haven't yet either!
> 
> The pressure seems to have eased now and the achy pain has improved but I just want it to be a sign of things, but I know that come my MW app weds Ollie's head still won't be engaged!!!! I'll keep hoping though, I so don't want to go over! x

Be positive hon. I am sure he will still be there if not further down, you haven't been in pain for nothing.

Good luck for Wednesday x


----------



## Jem

bubba4 said:


> Hello girls have been absent since sat :( have added pics of DD party and also that I have been taking it easy as I had a fall on Sat while I was decorating the hall... We were using Chiffon to decorate and I had it on the floor as I said to my DD we need to move..............that in case anyone falls over I actually put my foot on it and fell half way through my speech. Have spoke to hospital and MW and they seem to think everything is ok and off to see my MW tomorrow Bubba moving loads at mo so good sign. Think I am aching as I over did it and now am so tired but feeling better.
> 
> Haven't read any pages sorry :( but will try to catch up... :D
> Thanx to 4th Bump for my visitor message :) xxx

Aww hun hope you're ok x


----------



## MrsP

bubba4 said:


> Hello girls have been absent since sat :( have added pics of DD party and also that I have been taking it easy as I had a fall on Sat while I was decorating the hall... We were using Chiffon to decorate and I had it on the floor as I said to my DD we need to move..............that in case anyone falls over I actually put my foot on it and fell half way through my speech. Have spoke to hospital and MW and they seem to think everything is ok and off to see my MW tomorrow Bubba moving loads at mo so good sign. Think I am aching as I over did it and now am so tired but feeling better.
> 
> Haven't read any pages sorry :( but will try to catch up... :D
> Thanx to 4th Bump for my visitor message :) xxx

Oh my goodness!! Are you sure you are ok now? :hugs:

So other than you I hope the party went with a bang! Did she have a good time? x x


----------



## Jem

MrsP said:


> Jem said:
> 
> 
> Wow I didn't realise we'd had some November babies already! I thought Cuddles was going to be the first tomorrow! Sooo exciting isn't it!!!
> 
> Kat you're not the only one not to have lost your plug, I haven't yet either!
> 
> The pressure seems to have eased now and the achy pain has improved but I just want it to be a sign of things, but I know that come my MW app weds Ollie's head still won't be engaged!!!! I'll keep hoping though, I so don't want to go over! x
> 
> Be positive hon. I am sure he will still be there if not further down, you haven't been in pain for nothing.
> 
> Good luck for Wednesday xClick to expand...

Thanks MrsP. I hope things are moving but I have a feeling it's not. I just have this feeling I'm going to go over :hissy: I'm getting this pressure and pain but my bump isn't dropping x


----------



## ryder

bubba4- hope you feel ok after your fall!


----------



## MrsP

charliebear said:


> MrsP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charliebear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charliebear said:
> 
> 
> Have we had any November babies yet?? Its hard to keep up!! x
> 
> No hon, not that I know of.
> 
> Although there are a few that have been booked in for C-section over the next couple of weeks.
> 
> We'll have to have a trace back so we can update the front page.
> 
> How's Steve, recovering?x xClick to expand...
> 
> Wasnt too sure, :dohh: I forgot about the front page!!
> 
> He's fine up and getting ready for work. Means I can now get on with my jobs aroung the house. Got half an hour till bouncing time!
> 
> How u doing? Still running around?? xClick to expand...
> 
> Well that gets him out of the way for a bit and allows you to get on. Does he always work nights?
> 
> I'm ok hon, not too bad. Although keep needing the loo and getting there and can't go. Although I have been 4 times today. (sorry tmi!)
> 
> Just finished dinner and made Si's lunch for the morning whilst he cleared the kitchen.
> 
> Just sitting here watching Corrie with a hotwater bottle glued to my back as giving me a bit of grief this evening. Just writing a food menu for the week. Tried to buy things that can all go in the freezer encase baby P comes and we don'r get round to eating it.
> 
> How are you? Have you done this evening's bouncing? x xClick to expand...
> 
> I should really check before posting, you already found the 1st Nov baby :dohh:
> 
> Yeah, he works mon to fri night shift from 8pm. Not too bad he gets to finish early. And i get the house to myself.
> 
> :hugs: At least the trips to the loo are keeping you active! Another of those signs!! We all should have had our babies by now!!!
> 
> I'm going to do some pasta for tea, expecting my dad to turn up, as he normally does on a Monday night!! :hissy: I just want to chill and sort my bits and bobs out!!! I'm fine, done my bouncing, going to make pasta and tidy up whilst watching eastenders! Not alot happening here!! xxClick to expand...

With all these signs I think that we should have had at least 10 babies by now! :rofl:

We had pasta for dinner, well spag and meatballs, was nice. Just didn't fancy it after I finished cooking it. But we did buy a lovely bar of Lindor chocolate when we was at Tesco which I think might go down well with a cuppa in a bit x x


----------



## MrsP

Jem said:


> MrsP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jem said:
> 
> 
> Wow I didn't realise we'd had some November babies already! I thought Cuddles was going to be the first tomorrow! Sooo exciting isn't it!!!
> 
> Kat you're not the only one not to have lost your plug, I haven't yet either!
> 
> The pressure seems to have eased now and the achy pain has improved but I just want it to be a sign of things, but I know that come my MW app weds Ollie's head still won't be engaged!!!! I'll keep hoping though, I so don't want to go over! x
> 
> Be positive hon. I am sure he will still be there if not further down, you haven't been in pain for nothing.
> 
> Good luck for Wednesday xClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks MrsP. I hope things are moving but I have a feeling it's not. I just have this feeling I'm going to go over :hissy: I'm getting this pressure and pain but my bump isn't dropping xClick to expand...

Charliebear and I were just saying with all these signs we have all had we should have had 10 babies by now!! :rofl:

I'm trying to count down with the additional days I can over by as well and then I can't be so disappointed. Figured it can only happen sooner then. 

xx


----------



## Jem

Good idea! x


----------



## MrsP

I just do it to try and keep the spirits up x


----------



## charliebear

MrsP said:


> With all these signs I think that we should have had at least 10 babies by now! :rofl:
> 
> We had pasta for dinner, well spag and meatballs, was nice. Just didn't fancy it after I finished cooking it. But we did buy a lovely bar of Lindor chocolate when we was at Tesco which I think might go down well with a cuppa in a bit x x

Mine's just going to be tuna!! Cant be bothered to make anything else!! Chocolate and cuppa sounds nice tho!!

10 babies!! :rofl: xx


----------



## bubba4

Yep am ok she loved the party :D very uncomfy at mo but think thats more to do with the baby and pressure :( As long as the baby is moving 10 times in 12 hours it's all good MW said. My baby moves that in a couple lol :D


----------



## charliebear

bubba4 said:


> Yep am ok she loved the party :D very uncomfy at mo but think thats more to do with the baby and pressure :( As long as the baby is moving 10 times in 12 hours it's all good MW said. My baby moves that in a couple lol :D

Glad you and LO are feeling ok after the fall. x


----------



## Jem

bubba4 said:


> Yep am ok she loved the party :D very uncomfy at mo but think thats more to do with the baby and pressure :( As long as the baby is moving 10 times in 12 hours it's all good MW said. My baby moves that in a couple lol :D

Glad she loved the party!

Glad you and baba seem ok too x


----------



## charliebear

Well ladies, I cant tell you what day my lil babba is going to be born, But I am positive its going to be at night!!!
4th night running I've had pains, BH and such..... let see??

Do any of you get pains, BH at certain times or am I just strange??? x


----------



## sam#3

charliebear said:


> Well ladies, I cant tell you what day my lil babba is going to be born, But I am positive its going to be at night!!!
> 4th night running I've had pains, BH and such..... let see??
> 
> Do any of you get pains, BH at certain times or am I just strange??? x

Hiya,
I always have all my BH, pains and twinges at night as well!! Ive also had a show last fri and tonight, both at night and my other two children were born at night so you're not the only one!!

I have a feeling my LO will come at night and i hope so, for me theres something more comforting to birthing at night.... i think thats me being strange!!! :blush: xx


----------



## Jayne

Hello all! Hope everyone's ok, I don't have time to read, I'm just going to post and run, sorry! 

Anyway, went to see my MW today, I'm now measuring 43 weeks, eeeeek! I have to go back on Wednesday to have a sweep, don't know whether that'll work or not but I'm so huge and uncomfortable, I'm prepared to try anything!!


----------



## ryder

I get lots of things happening at night too!


----------



## charliebear

Jayne said:


> Hello all! Hope everyone's ok, I don't have time to read, I'm just going to post and run, sorry!
> 
> Anyway, went to see my MW today, I'm now measuring 43 weeks, eeeeek! I have to go back on Wednesday to have a sweep, don't know whether that'll work or not but I'm so huge and uncomfortable, I'm prepared to try anything!!

Hope it all goes ok on Wednesday for your sweep! x


----------



## kimmyjane84

I'm afraid this is going to have to be a quick post and run, as bump will not let me get comfortable enough to use my laptop for any more than about 5 minutes at a time... I'm 34 weeks and 2 days today, due on the 29th November (according to our scan) and feeling HUGE!!! Only 4 days left at work and then it's half term, followed by my maternity leave.

We know that we are expecting a little boy and have already decided on the name Harry William.

Best wishes to everyone due in November - Hope all goes well for everyone.

Kim xx


----------



## brownhairedmom

Girlsss! I don't know if anyone already made this announcement...but...


*12 MORE DAYS TILL ITS OUR MONTH!!!!!!!*


----------



## MrsP

Jayne said:


> Hello all! Hope everyone's ok, I don't have time to read, I'm just going to post and run, sorry!
> 
> Anyway, went to see my MW today, I'm now measuring 43 weeks, eeeeek! I have to go back on Wednesday to have a sweep, don't know whether that'll work or not but I'm so huge and uncomfortable, I'm prepared to try anything!!

I hope all goes well hon :hugs:


----------



## MrsP

charliebear said:


> Well ladies, I cant tell you what day my lil babba is going to be born, But I am positive its going to be at night!!!
> 4th night running I've had pains, BH and such..... let see??
> 
> Do any of you get pains, BH at certain times or am I just strange??? x

I just don't imagine my baby coming during the day for some reason so it has to come at night or I will be unprepared! :rofl:

I get most of my aches and what BH's I do have at night, but probably because that's when I am most relaxed. x


----------



## MrsP

rae05 said:


> Girlsss! I don't know if anyone already made this announcement...but...
> 
> 
> *12 MORE DAYS TILL ITS OUR MONTH!!!!!!!*

Woop woop!! :happydance:


----------



## MrsP

Good morning lovelies!!!

How are we all this morning?

Well the rain has finally stopped here and the sky is blue but not too sure how long for.

So what has everyone planned for today?

Not feeling to bad today just waiting for :baby:P to arrive. Although didn't sleep too well last night, woke up every hour for a wee. 

Mum is coming over this morning and we are going to go and get some lunch somewhere, which will be nice and I am going to rope here into taking me to the bank, driving is starting to get uncomfortable now.

Then I have a date with the :iron: and I want to :laundry: the towels and get them dry. Think will have to dry them in doors, don't think rain will hold off. Other than that not much, oh and I will get the pictures up that I promised.

x x x


----------



## XKatX

MrsP said:


> Good morning lovelies!!!
> 
> How are we all this morning?
> 
> Well the rain has finally stopped here and the sky is blue but not too sure how long for.
> 
> So what has everyone planned for today?
> 
> Not feeling to bad today just waiting for :baby:P to arrive. Although didn't sleep too well last night, woke up every hour for a wee.
> 
> Mum is coming over this morning and we are going to go and get some lunch somewhere, which will be nice and I am going to rope here into taking me to the bank, driving is starting to get uncomfortable now.
> 
> Then I have a date with the :iron: and I want to :laundry: the towels and get them dry. Think will have to dry them in doors, don't think rain will hold off. Other than that not much, oh and I will get the pictures up that I promised.
> 
> x x x

Morning all! Usual day for you then Mrs P!!

I'm off to tesco this morning, followed by a spot of hoovering. Then after lunch, the Health Visitor that I will have afterwards is coming to meet me! She will give me my red book etc and explain how everything is going to work. Boy do I have a pile of questions for her!!

I didn't sleep to well either - but I have to say that the advice the MW gave me was great. I hardly have any pain at all in my hips today. Dead chuffed!

we're having steak done in the slow cooker for tea, so will have to put that on around lunch time.

I had such strong BH last night - so spent the evening bouncing on my ball.
Baby is getting so big now - it keeps getting things stuck under a rib. So I have to push it out and it clicks!!! I really don't like it!

Have a good day all x x


----------



## XKatX

Oh Mrs P -still waiting for the photos of the nursery with your long awaited curtains!!!


----------



## MrsP

XKatX said:


> Oh Mrs P -still waiting for the photos of the nursery with your long awaited curtains!!!

I'll go and do them now. Back in a minute x


----------



## MrsP

XKatX said:


> MrsP said:
> 
> 
> Good morning lovelies!!!
> 
> How are we all this morning?
> 
> Well the rain has finally stopped here and the sky is blue but not too sure how long for.
> 
> So what has everyone planned for today?
> 
> Not feeling to bad today just waiting for :baby:P to arrive. Although didn't sleep too well last night, woke up every hour for a wee.
> 
> Mum is coming over this morning and we are going to go and get some lunch somewhere, which will be nice and I am going to rope here into taking me to the bank, driving is starting to get uncomfortable now.
> 
> Then I have a date with the :iron: and I want to :laundry: the towels and get them dry. Think will have to dry them in doors, don't think rain will hold off. Other than that not much, oh and I will get the pictures up that I promised.
> 
> x x x
> 
> Morning all! Usual day for you then Mrs P!!
> 
> I'm off to tesco this morning, followed by a spot of hoovering. Then after lunch, the Health Visitor that I will have afterwards is coming to meet me! She will give me my red book etc and explain how everything is going to work. Boy do I have a pile of questions for her!!
> 
> I didn't sleep to well either - but I have to say that the advice the MW gave me was great. I hardly have any pain at all in my hips today. Dead chuffed!
> 
> we're having steak done in the slow cooker for tea, so will have to put that on around lunch time.
> 
> I had such strong BH last night - so spent the evening bouncing on my ball.
> Baby is getting so big now - it keeps getting things stuck under a rib. So I have to push it out and it clicks!!! I really don't like it!
> 
> Have a good day all x xClick to expand...


You sounds as busy as ever too!!

I woke up at about 12.45am and Si was still watching tv, so I moaned and said he needs to rest encase baby comes cos he'll be no good to me tired. :hissy:

So this morning we agreed he wouldn't sit up so late if I promised to slow down, but we'll see eh?! 

Dinner sounds great, can I come. We have chicken fajitas tonight with home made potato wedges!! yum yum!

How are the BH's today, did they finally ease off? x x


----------



## Becky

Morning everyone one!!

I had a good and bad nights sleep!! fell asleep really early (8ish) so am really awake today but I was lying awake at twenty to 6 this morning worrying that I will have to have an emergency C section. I dont even know where it came from I just had these strange thoughts.

I am getting slightly worried on my car seat situation, we gave my MIL the details of what to order on the 11th and we still havent recieved anything she was supposed to have it delivered straight to us. 

Getting my hair done tomorrow and then got MW so fingers crossed all goes well with that. 

Hope you are all well

x


----------



## MrsP

Hope you get car seat sorted hon. Will MIL get on the case for you?

Hon try not to worry about birth of LO and what might go with it, take it as it comes. 

Good luck at appointment tomorrow x x


----------



## Becky

I have just text luke to get him or her case!! so fingers crossed I have some news on what going on soon. 

I havent worried at all until now, Im also convinced I will go overdue!!

oh and MrsP how you manage to do so much housework and keep up to date with everything on here amazes me I struggle doing one thing at that moment!

x


----------



## luvbunsazzle

Morning November Mummies

Well you all sound busy as usual this morning, make sure your all able to get your fix for today though :D

Well i slept fairly well with Grape doing usual movements, it was more of Mark's snoring that was a problem, but he has slept on the living room floor for so long, it's not fair on him. Have just been sick, so i think im in for another sick day today, although i think im getting a dab hand at handling it all now, im just thinking another 27 days and i wont have to worry anymore!!!
Not upto much today, weather looks lovely, so might take a walk to the shops and buy the rest of the stuff for the hospital bag.


----------



## MrsP

Well that's good hon, hope they sort it between them. Did they say how long delivery should take.

I don't know hon, I just do a few bits a day. Maybe it sounds like I am doing more than what I am. Quite clean and tidy anyway but just feel the need to keep on top of it. Bearing in mind I don't normally move off the sofa until 12pm once I have finished watching my programmes. I normally do everything between adverts!


----------



## MrsP

luvbunsazzle said:


> Morning November Mummies
> 
> Well you all sound busy as usual this morning, make sure your all able to get your fix for today though :D
> 
> Well i slept fairly well with Grape doing usual movements, it was more of Mark's snoring that was a problem, but he has slept on the living room floor for so long, it's not fair on him. Have just been sick, so i think im in for another sick day today, although i think im getting a dab hand at handling it all now, im just thinking another 27 days and i wont have to worry anymore!!!
> Not upto much today, weather looks lovely, so might take a walk to the shops and buy the rest of the stuff for the hospital bag.

Morning hon,

You sound bright and breezy today. Are you feeling much better than last week? x x


----------



## luvbunsazzle

Yeah feeling so much better, was on a downer yesterday, and took it out on Mark, bless him, he knew when he got in the door something was wrong, but bless him, he left me a lovely note to wake upto this morning, and his bank card as he's been paid :D
Got to look up and onwards or however the saying is said. Grape will be here soon, and life will be all so different. Im going through this crap, the sickness, the stress, pains, and hormones and it's all for such an amaizing reason, WERE GOING TO BE MUMMIES!!


----------



## Jem

charliebear said:


> Well ladies, I cant tell you what day my lil babba is going to be born, But I am positive its going to be at night!!!
> 4th night running I've had pains, BH and such..... let see??
> 
> Do any of you get pains, BH at certain times or am I just strange??? x

I get BH's more at night and my waters broke last time at night! x


----------



## Jem

Jayne said:


> Hello all! Hope everyone's ok, I don't have time to read, I'm just going to post and run, sorry!
> 
> Anyway, went to see my MW today, I'm now measuring 43 weeks, eeeeek! I have to go back on Wednesday to have a sweep, don't know whether that'll work or not but I'm so huge and uncomfortable, I'm prepared to try anything!!

 Good luck! x


----------



## Jem

rae05 said:


> Girlsss! I don't know if anyone already made this announcement...but...
> 
> 
> *12 MORE DAYS TILL ITS OUR MONTH!!!!!!!*


Eeek!!!!!!!!!!! x


----------



## charliebear

:happydance: Happy 38 weeks to us MrsP! :happydance:

Well eventually managed to get some sleep after 12.30am, after having BH and back ache for 3 hrs! In the end decided to try and sleep through it! :cry:
Good night but I've woke up with niggling back pains. :hissy:

No rest for the wicked!! Mum is on her way, need to go to B&Q, Boots, oh and MW at 12.50!! Suppose I'd best get in the :shower:

Have a good day everyone, dont over do it!! Will catch up later. x


----------



## charliebear

rae05 said:


> Girlsss! I don't know if anyone already made this announcement...but...
> 
> 
> *12 MORE DAYS TILL ITS OUR MONTH!!!!!!!*

:yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:


----------



## Jem

Morning everyone!!!!

You all sound so busy today and Sarah you sound abit brighter like MrsP says x

Well had a lovely little surprise from the woman I work for this morning. Cos I won't see her tonight (her ex picks the kids up from her house on a tues night), she gave me a present for Ollie and a present for Faith for when Ollie comes! So sweet of her cos older kids do tend to get missed out when a new baby comes. So thoughtful of her. She also paid me extra this week cos I started so early both mornings so that was a nice surprise too! So anyway after the school run I nipped to the bank and to Morrisons to pick up some doughnuts lol! Yes ladies I'm sitting and eating doughnuts....again! This craving is ridiculous!!!! :rofl:I did get other bits but the main thing was the doughnuts!!! I need to clean the bathrooms before picking Faith up from nursery and then tonight I'm having my hair cut and coloured. At least if anything happens tonight I'll be the most fabulous looking lady in the delivery suite lol!!!!:rofl::rofl::rofl: Yeah right!!!! x


----------



## luvbunsazzle

Jem said:


> Morning everyone!!!!
> 
> You all sound so busy today and Sarah you sound abit brighter like MrsP says x
> 
> Well had a lovely little surprise from the woman I work for this morning. Cos I won't see her tonight (her ex picks the kids up from her house on a tues night), she gave me a present for Ollie and a present for Faith for when Ollie comes! So sweet of her cos older kids do tend to get missed out when a new baby comes. So thoughtful of her. She also paid me extra this week cos I started so early both mornings so that was a nice surprise too! So anyway after the school run I nipped to the bank and to Morrisons to pick up some doughnuts lol! Yes ladies I'm sitting and eating doughnuts....again! This craving is ridiculous!!!! :rofl:I did get other bits but the main thing was the doughnuts!!! I need to clean the bathrooms before picking Faith up from nursery and then tonight I'm having my hair cut and coloured. At least if anything happens tonight I'll be the most fabulous looking lady in the delivery suite lol!!!!:rofl::rofl::rofl: Yeah right!!!! x

Morning lovely
Indeed i am brighter this morning :D
Ooooo doughnuts yummy, im going to take a slow walk into town soon, so may have to pick up some nibbles!!! :D
Well you are getting pampered, and you will be the most fab looking lady lol!!! Thats lovely of your boss!!! Bless


----------



## Jem

Glad you are brighter Sarah xxx


----------



## XKatX

Oh why did you have to say donughts???:hissy:
And when I'm about to go to tesco too!! Iwon't be able to resist!!
Glad your feeling a bit better todau Luvbun.

Happy 38 weeks Mrs P and Charliebear!! It's all excitement from now on!!!

My cot top changer just arrived, so I'm gonna leave it untl after lunch, then put it together. Soooo excited! I also bought a musical mat to go on it. It's so cute!!!:happydance:


----------



## luvbunsazzle

Ooooo Kat we wont to see piks of the finished project :D


----------



## Jem

Yay! It's exciting when stuff comes!!!!

Oh and sorry for mentioning the doughnuts!!!! x


----------



## XKatX

Jem said:


> Yay! It's exciting when stuff comes!!!!
> 
> Oh and sorry for mentioning the doughnuts!!!! x

It's ok. But I got into trouble yesterday by the midwife when I had sugar in my urine - again!! I :blush: and admitted that I had eaten half a box of mini chocolate brownies the night before!!
Oh wel, I'm not seeing her for another 2 weeks, so she'll never know!!:rofl:


----------



## Becky

A musical mat wow!!

girls I have changed from doughnuts were having cookies from M&S today the really big and soft ones :D

x


----------



## Laura.Alicia

Ive not really posted in here much so i thought it was about time... im getting really excited now cos there's not much time to go.

My next door neighbour went into labour this morning and i could hear her having contractions while i was in my bedroom! they sounded painful! :shock:


----------



## Jem

Ooh I LOVE those cookies!!!!

I'm so surprised I don't have sugar in my urine cos I eat so much sweet stuff it's ridiculous!!!! x


----------



## Laura.Alicia

Ive just noticed ive moved up to the last box................yippee!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Jem

Laura.Alicia said:


> Ive not really posted in here much so i thought it was about time... im getting really excited now cos there's not much time to go.
> 
> My next door neighbour went into labour this morning and i could hear her having contractions while i was in my bedroom! they sounded painful! :shock:

Ooh dear! Bless her! x


----------



## Jem

Laura.Alicia said:


> Ive just noticed ive moved up to the last box................yippee!!!! :happydance:

:happydance:


----------



## Becky

Laura.Alicia said:


> Ive just noticed ive moved up to the last box................yippee!!!! :happydance:

Yay not much longer now!!

x


----------



## Laura.Alicia

Becky said:


> Laura.Alicia said:
> 
> 
> Ive just noticed ive moved up to the last box................yippee!!!! :happydance:
> 
> Yay not much longer now!!
> 
> xClick to expand...

I know!!! im getting a little scared....has everyone packed their hospital bags now?, when are we supposed to do it??? :dohh:


----------



## babezone

hello ladies 

kat ...tut tut those busicuts moments on the lips years on the hips haha

but do u no i sooooooo fancy u no like the christmas selection of busicuts that u can get with all the marble chocolate maaan i neeed them soooo bad!!!!

and i tell ya i aint half got weird pressure down near me flu today its doin me nut
do u think bubs hed cud be gettin lower xxx


----------



## babezone

Laura.Alicia said:


> Becky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laura.Alicia said:
> 
> 
> Ive just noticed ive moved up to the last box................yippee!!!! :happydance:
> 
> Yay not much longer now!!
> 
> xClick to expand...
> 
> I know!!! im getting a little scared....has everyone packed their hospital bags now?, when are we supposed to do it??? :dohh:Click to expand...

lmao well mine shud be done by now and its still not finished i must do it today 6 days eeeeek!!


----------



## Jem

Babezone, I'm getting the pressure too! Hoping it's baba moving down but I'll know tomorrow at my MW appointment x

Laura.Alicia I packed my hospital bag around 35 weeks x


----------



## Laura.Alicia

I finish work a week today so i will start packing it next week...


----------



## Becky

Mine still isnt packed :D

x


----------



## vicwick

Laura.Alicia said:


> Ive just noticed ive moved up to the last box................yippee!!!! :happydance:

YEY i've got another week to go tikl i move up i can't wait!!!! :happydance:

Awww i could just eat a cookie now or a dohnut i'm not fussy :rofl:


----------



## Tootsie

been away for a bit and coma back to find this thread. 

but if you think i'm reading 127 pages :shock: so i shall just add in me date and possibly read a few of the latter posts :lol:

Baby due 18/11 (although shall confirm date as i'm up for an elective section)
Expecting a yellow bump 
Text buddies i suppose will be Bubba4 (as she's me sis, although she hasn't put me as hers :cry::hissy:) and Wobbles (wether she agrees or not) :muaha: think thats all ya need :D


----------



## cosmotbear

Hello ladies!!
Darn you Mrs P and Kat, you put me to shame every day!! The most I will achieve is a bit of ironing today!! And Jem....ummmm doughnuts - are you turning into Homer??!! I might bake a yummy cake at the weekend...maybe a coffee cake....anyone got any good recipes or cakey suggestions? Sarah, glad you feel a bit better, you have been really suffering with the sickness hun. I feel much better today, no weird pains in the night...OH came home with some roses after work yesterday to cheer me up. I must have been a real misery guts!!


----------



## bubba4

Tootsie said:


> been away for a bit and coma back to find this thread.
> 
> but if you think i'm reading 127 pages :shock: so i shall just add in me date and possibly read a few of the latter posts :lol:
> 
> Baby due 18/11 (although shall confirm date as i'm up for an elective section)
> Expecting a yellow bump
> Text buddies i suppose will be Bubba4 (as she's me sis, although she hasn't put me as hers :cry::hissy:) and Wobbles (wether she agrees or not) :muaha: think thats all ya need :D

Guess I can be your txt bud although you know I never have credit lol :rofl:

Bout time you see this.

Well been to MW and everything OK wohooo although am def feeling preggers now can just about walk. :( 

Man been to fix door and have been to shop. Got 2nd load of washing on, gonna sit on my butt for a while.

Hope your all ok :D


----------



## bubba4

Woohoooo last box for me to :D


----------



## sam#3

Hiya ladies,

Everyone seems very cheery today, must be the sunshine! (or the donuts/cookies!!)

Im not doing much today, have just made an apple pie while my son is having his nap it smells gorgeous cooking!! :munch:
Going to do some :iron: and hoovering this afternoon and thats about it!

Had yet more 'show' last night,another egg sized blob :sick: plenty of BH today but nothing else!!
I have to finish my xmas shopping on friday when DH gets paid so sometime this weekend would be nice for labour.....:rofl:!!

:hug: to all xxx


----------



## Tootsie

i got acid indigestion again. Gaviscon has become my new best friend :lol:


----------



## ryder

Goodmorning ladies! 

Sounds like everyone is having a good, busy day. 

It is still raining here :( I had an ok sleep last night but the diarrhea is getting worse lol... I have really bad stomach cramps from it now :( And I have my scan in a couple hourse... lol... that will be fun having them poke at my stomach with the cramps :(

I hope everyone has a great day and good luck at any appointments!


----------



## Becky

Just been to boots I now how everything I need for my hospital bag, all I need to do now is wash the clothes going in and pack it properly :D 

x


----------



## sam#3

Well done everyone getting their bags ready!!

Im having a homebrth but im still supposed to have a bag packed in case of anything going wrong and having to go to hospital and i havent even thought about doing it yet!!

Ryder - Good luck with your scan and hope they are gentle with you

:hug: to all x


----------



## ryder

sam#3~on~way said:


> Ryder - Good luck with your scan and hope they are gentle with you
> 
> :hug: to all x


lol if they arn't they might be in for a surprise, or they might want to bring their gas mask :D


----------



## sam#3

Hahahaha!!!! Well praps its good luck to them too then!!!
x


----------



## luvbunsazzle

Afternoon ladies

Tootsie i have added you to the list, welcome to the world of November Mummies :D

Have just got home from the town, have brought a fair few bits for my hospital bag, think i have most of it now, so will try and sort through later and find out what else i need. I have to get Grapes coming home outfit, we have a snow suit, but we are going to buy a pink and blue baby grow/romper to go underneath it depending on what Grape is :D


----------



## MrsP

charliebear said:


> :happydance: Happy 38 weeks to us MrsP! :happydance:
> 
> Well eventually managed to get some sleep after 12.30am, after having BH and back ache for 3 hrs! In the end decided to try and sleep through it! :cry:
> Good night but I've woke up with niggling back pains. :hissy:
> 
> No rest for the wicked!! Mum is on her way, need to go to B&Q, Boots, oh and MW at 12.50!! Suppose I'd best get in the :shower:
> 
> Have a good day everyone, dont over do it!! Will catch up later. x

Happy 38 weeks honey. Hopefully wont be too long now x x x


----------



## Jem

Happy 38 weeks you two!!! x

Good luck with the scan Ryder! x

Welcome to the November thread Tootsie! x

And Cosmotbear, yes I think I am turning into Homer Simpson!!!:rofl:

Just made some chocolate cakes with Faith before I have to return to work to do the school run and then ladies......I am a lady officially on Maternity Leave!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## MrsP

Afternoon my lovely ladies.

Haven't we all bveen busy? Eating too many cakes and biscuits by the sounds of it!! :rofl: ALthough I have eat 3 caramel tunnox bars this morning already :blush:. And maybe time for another along with :coffee:

So been to lunch with mum which was nice, but ate far too much and now can't breath. She has gone home now, so just about to tackle the :iron:. Not too much to do just trying to find the energy to do it.

Well made the most of the sun and the wind today got all the towels washed and out on the line and washed and dried all of the winter coats ready for the up and coming weeks. Both bathrooms cleaned, so once ironing is done I think that is me out for the day and then time to sit on my butt!!

Bubba4 - Glad appointment went well, that's all good.

Jem - hows the aching bump today?

Kat - Have you put your cot top together, if so I would like piccies please. Oh have taken pictures of curtains but can't seem to get them onto laptop, so will get Si to try later and then pop them up.

Tootsie - Welcome to November mummies, you can only stay if you are as mad as we are.

Ryder - Sorry not another good night for you, but hope tomorrow goes well.

Sorry if I have missed anyone. 

What does this evening hold in store for everyone? x x x

Oh and some :dust::dust: just to help us all along.


----------



## cosmotbear

:hugs: oooh Ryder, sorry you're suffering hun. It sounds terrible. Hope the scan goes well. Happy 38 weeks ladies!! :happydance:


----------



## XKatX

Well, I don't know how you keep up with everyone Mrs P! By the time I've read everything, I've forgotten what people have said!!

Welcome to the mad house Tootsie!
Mrs P - Doing far too much as usual! You'll regret it when LO comes along and you haven't had a rest. Glad you had a nice lunch with your mum though.

I haven't done the cot top changer yet. I was about to - unpacked it, got my tool box out, then decided to leave til OH gets home. I thought he might like to actually be a part of some preperations for this baby at some point!! So I'll post some piccies later tonight, or tomorrow morning.

Now off for a :coffee: and guess what????..............A donught!! Thanks Jems!!!


----------



## Ria_Rose

Has anyone else got a foot or elbow - seemingly perminently digging into one side? I'd hate to think I was only one being treated to this ;) lol

Mrs P - tonight I will mostly be cooking and watching TV (although I don;t think anything is on on a thursday?) and then tomorrow MW appointment and my last evening antenatal class - we're doing active labour positions and breathing so that'll be fun :D


----------



## XKatX

Ria_Rose said:


> Has anyone else got a foot or elbow - seemingly perminently digging into one side? I'd hate to think I was only one being treated to this ;) lol
> 
> Mrs P - tonight I will mostly be cooking and watching TV (although I don;t think anything is on on a thursday?) and then tomorrow MW appointment and my last evening antenatal class - we're doing active labour positions and breathing so that'll be fun :D

I have bum under my right ribs and a foot digging in under my left. Soooo painful sometimes.

Asf or TV tonight - it's only Tuesday hun! I know we all want our babies - but stop wishing my life away!!

I also hope you're ante-natal classes are better than mine. they were just crap and a complete waste of time.


----------



## babezone

i have a foot or knee digging out myside and he keeps proper stretching a stretch mark lol this 1 stretchy is proper soooore man it stings...

as for me im baby sitting tonight me lil brother lol and i thinki i might have a curry to treat meself lmao.
x x x x


----------



## MrsP

XKatX said:


> Well, I don't know how you keep up with everyone Mrs P! By the time I've read everything, I've forgotten what people have said!!
> 
> Welcome to the mad house Tootsie!
> Mrs P - Doing far too much as usual! You'll regret it when LO comes along and you haven't had a rest. Glad you had a nice lunch with your mum though.
> 
> I haven't done the cot top changer yet. I was about to - unpacked it, got my tool box out, then decided to leave til OH gets home. I thought he might like to actually be a part of some preperations for this baby at some point!! So I'll post some piccies later tonight, or tomorrow morning.
> 
> Now off for a :coffee: and guess what????..............A donught!! Thanks Jems!!!

Hon, honest I really don't do that much. Just a few jobs a day.Besides you are fine one to speak. :rofl:

I am now finished for the day. :happydance: Well just need to put the ironing away and the light has come up on the iron so that needs a clean out but can't remember how to do that so will ask Si to do it. It's one of those big steam ones.

Looking forward to pics.

x x


----------



## MrsP

Ria_Rose said:


> Has anyone else got a foot or elbow - seemingly perminently digging into one side? I'd hate to think I was only one being treated to this ;) lol
> 
> Mrs P - tonight I will mostly be cooking and watching TV (although I don;t think anything is on on a thursday?) and then tomorrow MW appointment and my last evening antenatal class - we're doing active labour positions and breathing so that'll be fun :D

No you are not alone, Baby P's back is running down my left side and I normall have it's toosh pushing right up into my ribs. I have tried to explain if there isn't enough room, that it is more than welcome to come out now. :rofl:

That's about all I have planned for tonight too. Oh and a walk with the dog once hubby gets in.

Good luck at appointment tomorrow, I have mine then too.

Enjoy your class x x


----------



## luvbunsazzle

I stopped going to my antenatal classes they were rubbish, and just made me feel a whole lot worse, far to hot, far to many people and to rushed.

Tonight, mark and i are going to decide on the girls name, hopefully, and also go through the nursery, make a list of whats left to get, and also choose the outfits for the hospital bag


----------



## MrsP

Sounds like a lovely evening luvbuns. 

Have you any names in mind? x x


----------



## luvbunsazzle

We have a boys name, Noah James
but girls name we are stumped, i told him to come up with 3 and i have come up with 3
Isabelle, Chloe & Olivia so if we end up with one of the same names we will have that one other wise were back to sqare one!!


----------



## XKatX

You're doing better than us - we have no names for either sex!!! This could get interesting!!!


----------



## luvbunsazzle

LOL, bless ya hun, is there any specfically that your liking?


----------



## XKatX

I love names like Isabelle, Chloe, but other half doesn't like them! Boys - Josh, Jacob - again OH doesn't like them!!!


----------



## XKatX

Ooh - just realsied you have Isabelle and Chloe too! I didn't copy - honest!!!


----------



## luvbunsazzle

I know the feeling OH is really fussy, he choose the boys name, but i do quite like it, but as for the girls name, i think im never gonna get there!!!


----------



## Jem

MrsP said:


> Afternoon my lovely ladies.
> 
> Haven't we all bveen busy? Eating too many cakes and biscuits by the sounds of it!! :rofl: ALthough I have eat 3 caramel tunnox bars this morning already :blush:. And maybe time for another along with :coffee:
> 
> So been to lunch with mum which was nice, but ate far too much and now can't breath. She has gone home now, so just about to tackle the :iron:. Not too much to do just trying to find the energy to do it.
> 
> Well made the most of the sun and the wind today got all the towels washed and out on the line and washed and dried all of the winter coats ready for the up and coming weeks. Both bathrooms cleaned, so once ironing is done I think that is me out for the day and then time to sit on my butt!!
> 
> Bubba4 - Glad appointment went well, that's all good.
> 
> Jem - hows the aching bump today?
> 
> Kat - Have you put your cot top together, if so I would like piccies please. Oh have taken pictures of curtains but can't seem to get them onto laptop, so will get Si to try later and then pop them up.
> 
> Tootsie - Welcome to November mummies, you can only stay if you are as mad as we are.
> 
> Ryder - Sorry not another good night for you, but hope tomorrow goes well.
> 
> Sorry if I have missed anyone.
> 
> What does this evening hold in store for everyone? x x x
> 
> Oh and some :dust::dust: just to help us all along.

Glad you enjoyed lunch, I usually see my mum on a thurs and we go for lunch too. You always sound so busy though Michelle, you should rest!!!!

Bump is still aching and hurting. I really hope it's a sign but we'll see tomorrow at my MW appointment!

Tonight I'm having my hair cut and coloured! x


----------



## luvbunsazzle

LOL it's because they are gorgeous names hun :D
Lets hope we get our wish, ha ha


----------



## Jem

XKatX said:


> Well, I don't know how you keep up with everyone Mrs P! By the time I've read everything, I've forgotten what people have said!!
> 
> Welcome to the mad house Tootsie!
> Mrs P - Doing far too much as usual! You'll regret it when LO comes along and you haven't had a rest. Glad you had a nice lunch with your mum though.
> 
> I haven't done the cot top changer yet. I was about to - unpacked it, got my tool box out, then decided to leave til OH gets home. I thought he might like to actually be a part of some preperations for this baby at some point!! So I'll post some piccies later tonight, or tomorrow morning.
> 
> Now off for a :coffee: and guess what????..............A donught!! Thanks Jems!!!

Oops, sorry Kat!!! I do lead you astray!!!! :blush:


----------



## Jem

Ria_Rose said:


> Has anyone else got a foot or elbow - seemingly perminently digging into one side? I'd hate to think I was only one being treated to this ;) lol
> 
> Mrs P - tonight I will mostly be cooking and watching TV (although I don;t think anything is on on a thursday?) and then tomorrow MW appointment and my last evening antenatal class - we're doing active labour positions and breathing so that'll be fun :D

Yep! I have either Ollie's bum or legs constantly digging into my left rib!!!!


----------



## XKatX

Jem said:


> XKatX said:
> 
> 
> Well, I don't know how you keep up with everyone Mrs P! By the time I've read everything, I've forgotten what people have said!!
> 
> Welcome to the mad house Tootsie!
> Mrs P - Doing far too much as usual! You'll regret it when LO comes along and you haven't had a rest. Glad you had a nice lunch with your mum though.
> 
> I haven't done the cot top changer yet. I was about to - unpacked it, got my tool box out, then decided to leave til OH gets home. I thought he might like to actually be a part of some preperations for this baby at some point!! So I'll post some piccies later tonight, or tomorrow morning.
> 
> Now off for a :coffee: and guess what????..............A donught!! Thanks Jems!!!
> 
> Oops, sorry Kat!!! I do lead you astray!!!! :blush:Click to expand...

Naughty girl!! Thats what we're here for though - to keep each othe going in times of need! And boy are these last few weeks times of need!!!:rofl:


----------



## Jem

XKatX said:


> Jem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> XKatX said:
> 
> 
> Well, I don't know how you keep up with everyone Mrs P! By the time I've read everything, I've forgotten what people have said!!
> 
> Welcome to the mad house Tootsie!
> Mrs P - Doing far too much as usual! You'll regret it when LO comes along and you haven't had a rest. Glad you had a nice lunch with your mum though.
> 
> I haven't done the cot top changer yet. I was about to - unpacked it, got my tool box out, then decided to leave til OH gets home. I thought he might like to actually be a part of some preperations for this baby at some point!! So I'll post some piccies later tonight, or tomorrow morning.
> 
> Now off for a :coffee: and guess what????..............A donught!! Thanks Jems!!!
> 
> Oops, sorry Kat!!! I do lead you astray!!!! :blush:Click to expand...
> 
> Naughty girl!! Thats what we're here for though - to keep each othe going in times of need! And boy are these last few weeks times of need!!!:rofl:Click to expand...

Oh yes!!! :rofl:


----------



## Jem

Oh and love the names Sarah for a boy and all the names for a girl! x


----------



## MrsP

Jem said:


> MrsP said:
> 
> 
> Afternoon my lovely ladies.
> 
> Haven't we all bveen busy? Eating too many cakes and biscuits by the sounds of it!! :rofl: ALthough I have eat 3 caramel tunnox bars this morning already :blush:. And maybe time for another along with :coffee:
> 
> So been to lunch with mum which was nice, but ate far too much and now can't breath. She has gone home now, so just about to tackle the :iron:. Not too much to do just trying to find the energy to do it.
> 
> Well made the most of the sun and the wind today got all the towels washed and out on the line and washed and dried all of the winter coats ready for the up and coming weeks. Both bathrooms cleaned, so once ironing is done I think that is me out for the day and then time to sit on my butt!!
> 
> Bubba4 - Glad appointment went well, that's all good.
> 
> Jem - hows the aching bump today?
> 
> Kat - Have you put your cot top together, if so I would like piccies please. Oh have taken pictures of curtains but can't seem to get them onto laptop, so will get Si to try later and then pop them up.
> 
> Tootsie - Welcome to November mummies, you can only stay if you are as mad as we are.
> 
> Ryder - Sorry not another good night for you, but hope tomorrow goes well.
> 
> Sorry if I have missed anyone.
> 
> What does this evening hold in store for everyone? x x x
> 
> Oh and some :dust::dust: just to help us all along.
> 
> Glad you enjoyed lunch, I usually see my mum on a thurs and we go for lunch too. You always sound so busy though Michelle, you should rest!!!!
> 
> Bump is still aching and hurting. I really hope it's a sign but we'll see tomorrow at my MW appointment!
> 
> Tonight I'm having my hair cut and coloured! xClick to expand...


Fingers crossed hon it's all cos Ollie is getting into place and ready to meet mummy. :baby: Good luck at appointment.

Enjoy being pampered and having your hair cut. I booked mine this morning going on Friday, although I know she is getting to tell me off cos I cancelled the last appointment and haven't been for 12 weeks! :dohh:

I can't help but keep busy. I just need to keep the house tidy. My biggest problem is feeling the need to hoover the stairs every other day. I am more than certain it doesn't need it but I can't rest till it's done. 

I know you are all right, I need to slow down. Kat said earlier I'll regret it once LO is here if I don't slow down. I know you are all right. x x


----------



## MrsP

luvbunsazzle said:


> We have a boys name, Noah James
> but girls name we are stumped, i told him to come up with 3 and i have come up with 3
> Isabelle, Chloe & Olivia so if we end up with one of the same names we will have that one other wise were back to sqare one!!


Love all of the names you have picked hon. Simon and I toiled over all of the girls names you have picked although ended up picking something completely different. 

Loving Noah too. Fingers crossed you'll come to an agreement tonight x x


----------



## Jem

I do understand cos I'm terrible for cleaning etc too, so much so that I'm called Monica by everyone but even I've had to slow down cos of my bump hurting and I know I'm overdoing it! x


----------



## luvbunsazzle

You girls should come over to my house, LOL you will definatly feed your cleaning frenzy here, and i'll provide doughnuts and other yummy items!!! 
With feeling so ill the last few weeks/months i haven had energy or strength to do much, but maybe now im feeling more myself again i might be able to!! :D


----------



## Jem

Right I'll be over tomorrow now that you've mentioned doughnuts!!!!


----------



## luvbunsazzle

Lol


----------



## MrsP

I'll hoover the stairs and do the washing! Oh and any sweeping or mopping, don't know what is going on with the floor thing but hating grubby floors right now.

Jem you can have the rest.

x x


----------



## MrsP

Jem said:


> I do understand cos I'm terrible for cleaning etc too, so much so that I'm called Monica by everyone but even I've had to slow down cos of my bump hurting and I know I'm overdoing it! x

I do stop and rest if I need to. 

If it makes any difference I am sitting on sofa with cuppa and a hot water bottle just chilling talking to you lovely ladies.

there was a biscuit here earlier but someone seems to have stolen it, along with the other half a packet! :rofl::rofl:


----------



## luvbunsazzle

Oooo a cuppa and a biscuit sounds rather yummy, i have 3 bathroom floors that need mopping, that will keep you occupied for a lil while!! Washing will be lovely, but we'll make Mark do the ironing. Vacuming kills my back especially on the stairs so yeah that would be lovely!!! Ta muchly girls!!! :D


----------



## MrsP

luvbunsazzle said:


> Oooo a cuppa and a biscuit sounds rather yummy, i have 3 bathroom floors that need mopping, that will keep you occupied for a lil while!! Washing will be lovely, but we'll make Mark do the ironing. Vacuming kills my back especially on the stairs so yeah that would be lovely!!! Ta muchly girls!!! :D

Deal!! But don't forget the doughnuts x


----------



## luvbunsazzle

Right this is the snow suit Grape will be coming home in, but underneath we want either pink or blue depending on the sex, what shall we buy, baby grow? Romper? Sleep suit?
https://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a146/luvbun/new103.jpg


----------



## babezone

awww thats wow cute were u get it from and how much x x x lol

and id say an all in one baby grow for under xx


----------



## MrsP

I'd say a baby grow too x


----------



## cosmotbear

ooooo that is CUTE Sarah!! I'll come round too, I don't clean tho - but I can help eat doughnuts!! We've actually hired a cleaner recently (so much for nesting!!). Jem, I hope the bump-ache is a good sign. As for the names, they are all lovely!! Kat, you better get moving lady otherwsie 'Baby A' will be born before you know it LOL


----------



## cosmotbear

whats the difference between a baby-gro, a romper and a sleepsuit?? (blush)


----------



## luvbunsazzle

It's from Babies R Us, dunno on price my dad gave me it, but it's on the website. :D
Thanks all, will get looking for a lovely pink and blue baby grow this weekend when Mark is off. :D
The more the merrier cosmo i need someone to keep me company when they are busy cleaning LOL, or heres a question how's your hospital bag coming along? If it's done you can do mine to :D


----------



## cosmotbear

hummm, mine is pretty much there but needs some re-organisning and I want to get some new makeup to put in (LOL!!!) to make myself look gorgeous for photos. Have you started yours?


----------



## luvbunsazzle

I went shopping today, and brought some stuff, i think i have alot of it, but not everything, i just never seem to get round to actually packing it LOL


----------



## cosmotbear

yea, its a bit boring!! Seem to have sooo much stuff packed its ridiculuous. I should be going on a lovely weekend city break with that much. sigh...


----------



## cosmotbear

BTW, sorry to hear some of your antenatal classes were crappy. I did some NCT ones and they were fab. Have lots of bumpf I can attach to posts if anyone wants some of the info I got.


----------



## luvbunsazzle

Oooo that'll be good and interesting, they were just so rubbish, both Mark and i decided there was no point in returning, we learnt nothing.

Oooo well you can pack mine, although i live opposite the hospital so maybe wont need as much stuff!!! Hoping anyway!! LOL


----------



## babezone

so i have this for hospital bag do u think its everything have i missed anything

HOSPITAL BAG

BABY
dummies
nappies
cotton wool/wipes
blanket
bottles/formula 
mittens
grows
coming home outfit
baby lotion
vests
muslin squares
hat


ME
slippers
socks
nightee/pj
digi cam
clothes
brest pads
bra xxl
toothbrush/showergel/towell
tena lady pads
knickers
phone
charger
shampoo
razor
flannel
lip balm


----------



## brownhairedmom

I so cannot keep up with this thread! I checked it this morning and theres like 6 more pages since then! haha.

Don't forget to grab your makeup before you go out the door Sam! I've got a "Need to Grab" list posted on the fridge so whoever is with me when I go into labour can help me get my stuff together hah

How is everyone measuring? I made a seperate thread but I'll ask in here now. My friend measured me today (nurse) and I'm measuring 40 weeks! Anyone else super ahead like that? Everyone cross their fingers that she'll come once 37 weeks hits hah


----------



## XKatX

For Mrs P - One of the new cot top changer and one of my moses basket. Oh we do like freebies don't we?!!! And the nappy changer is musical too!!


----------



## ryder

luvbun, that is really cute!


----------



## charliebear

Hi everyone, wow weve been chatty today!!!
Had MW appointment, all fine, :baby: measuring 36 weeks - but not too bothered as we know he was fine at scan at 35 weeks and he is 3/5 engaged :yipee: So all moving in the right direction. 
Had a not so little :sleep: earlier, still suffering from a sore back :cry:

Becky, I hope those cookies were the white chocolate ones.....I want one now!!

Luvbunsazzle, they are lovely. The snowsuit it too cute!!

Well I'm off to raid the kitchen for tea.......


----------



## MrsP

XKatX said:


> For Mrs P - One of the new cot top changer and one of my moses basket. Oh we do like freebies don't we?!!! And the nappy changer is musical too!!

Thanks for the pic. Looks good x


----------



## MrsP

charliebear said:


> Hi everyone, wow weve been chatty today!!!
> Had MW appointment, all fine, :baby: measuring 36 weeks - but not too bothered as we know he was fine at scan at 35 weeks and he is 3/5 engaged :yipee: So all moving in the right direction.
> Had a not so little :sleep: earlier, still suffering from a sore back :cry:
> 
> Becky, I hope those cookies were the white chocolate ones.....I want one now!!
> 
> Luvbunsazzle, they are lovely. The snowsuit it too cute!!
> 
> Well I'm off to raid the kitchen for tea.......

All good about appointment.

All the bouncing on your ball seems to be paying off. Only another 2 5ths to go.


----------



## charliebear

Not bouncing tonight tho.....my back is killing me. Think i'll fill the hot water bottle up!!


----------



## MrsP

charliebear said:


> Not bouncing tonight tho.....my back is killing me. Think i'll fill the hot water bottle up!!

Top mine up please.

Just sitting here with mine and in my PJ's. Si has the football on.

Got my appointment tomorrow, so we shall see what it brings. Although the stupid woman has stopped measurring me and doesn't tell me how many 5ths so I don't see the point. Mum says I should ask her to write them in as want to know and keep track of it, but mw seems to think not relevant now.


----------



## Anna1982

I ad my consultant appointment today, he scanned me which I didnt expect! baby is fine and finally starting to engage, 3/5ths engaged now!! so Im happier
also got to have heart monitoring everything was good there and he had hiccups.

consultant said he can come anytime as he is ready, so hurry up baby we wanna meet you!!

oh and he also added the best way to get him to come early is sex, well i thought dh would be all for that but it turns out he has gotten so used to not doing it he doesnt have the interest!!


----------



## MrsP

Anna1982 said:


> I ad my consultant appointment today, he scanned me which I didnt expect! baby is fine and finally starting to engage, 3/5ths engaged now!! so Im happier
> also got to have heart monitoring everything was good there and he had hiccups.
> 
> consultant said he can come anytime as he is ready, so hurry up baby we wanna meet you!!
> 
> oh and he also added the best way to get him to come early is sex, well i thought dh would be all for that but it turns out he has gotten so used to not doing it he doesnt have the interest!!

Sounds like you had a good appointment.

Think the sex thing only works if your cervix is ready for LO to come, but every little helps. May be fun if nothing else x


----------



## charliebear

MrsP said:


> charliebear said:
> 
> 
> Not bouncing tonight tho.....my back is killing me. Think i'll fill the hot water bottle up!!
> 
> Top mine up please.
> 
> Just sitting here with mine and in my PJ's. Si has the football on.
> 
> Got my appointment tomorrow, so we shall see what it brings. Although the stupid woman has stopped measurring me and doesn't tell me how many 5ths so I don't see the point. Mum says I should ask her to write them in as want to know and keep track of it, but mw seems to think not relevant now.Click to expand...

No probs........wobbles off to put kettle on!!

My MW seemed distracted today....She's normally really good. Although I only know about measurements of bump because there in my notes. Didnt tell me last time 36 week app that we measured 35cm, or today at 38 weeks 36cm. 
Only looked in my notes to see he was 3/5ths!!! Because she didnt say!! 

Your MW should still write it down even if she doesnt say?? Cant believe she's not measuring you tho!!
Good luck for tomorrow's appointment hun, I'll probably not be on to say in the morning!! Too blooming lazy!! :blush: xx


----------



## ryder

charliebear said:


> MrsP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charliebear said:
> 
> 
> Not bouncing tonight tho.....my back is killing me. Think i'll fill the hot water bottle up!!
> 
> Top mine up please.
> 
> Just sitting here with mine and in my PJ's. Si has the football on.
> 
> Got my appointment tomorrow, so we shall see what it brings. Although the stupid woman has stopped measurring me and doesn't tell me how many 5ths so I don't see the point. Mum says I should ask her to write them in as want to know and keep track of it, but mw seems to think not relevant now.Click to expand...
> 
> No probs........wobbles off to put kettle on!!
> 
> My MW seemed distracted today....She's normally really good. Although I only know about measurements of bump because there in my notes. Didnt tell me last time 36 week app that we measured 35cm, or today at 38 weeks 36cm.
> Only looked in my notes to see he was 3/5ths!!! Because she didnt say!!
> 
> Your MW should still write it down even if she doesnt say?? Cant believe she's not measuring you tho!!
> Good luck for tomorrow's appointment hun, I'll probably not be on to say in the morning!! Too blooming lazy!! :blush: xxClick to expand...

Mine doesn't tell me all the time... 

My doctor also doesnt measure anything in 5ths either... There is no point because up until labour the baby can move in and out of engagement... And then its either engaged or its not.


----------



## Eoz

Bloody hell you lot!!!I have just been sat here for nearly 2 hours catching up.I pop my head in every day and see the posts and I stupidly think bugger that I'll pop back later and by then at least another 6 pages are added.I really need to keep up.Or you lot need to slow down lol.

Wel I hope you all are ok.I do not have a clue who has said what or who is feeling poo so basically,Hi all and hope everyone is making progress and you are resting as much as you can.And you all are still munching doughnuts.Me I prefer big fat chocolate muffins.

Well all is the same in my shitty world.Still in pain,walking like an 80 year old and I can't sneeze with out putting a pad down there 1st as I loose so much gunk.I'm back to my beloved 2nd home tomoro for another scan and to see another doctor who will probably tell me yet again another bloody story.My midwife has asked for them to give me induction date and if all fails she will be giving me a sweep every chance she gets he he.I have put on 2lb only cos im glugging milk down so at least baby is getting something.Getting very slow movements now and severe pressure down there and brown splodges.(yum)And I also can not get off the loo.It's weird why I'm struggling so much I never did with the other 3.I have medical terms to put to my probs but I will add it all once I know whats going on tomoro.

Right Cappucino and a Muffin and bed for me.I will speak to you lovely ladies tomoro after I've trawled through another 100 pages no doubt.lol. Take care xxxxx


----------



## ryder

Good luck 4th bump! Hope something happens for you!


----------



## XKatX

Good luck 4th bump! Hope they give you some answers today. It all sounds so crap. Hope you enjoyed your cappaccino & chocolate muffin!!! x x


----------



## XKatX

Good morning all. Well, I've been up since 6. So much for my hip pain going - I had it with a vengence last night. Sooo painful. So I got up and took painkillers. Don't know what I'm going to do today yet - I'll wait and see how I feel. I had such strong BH last night and it felt like baby was burying right into my pelvis. I think I had some really bad ones that hurt a lot and were also painful round my back - they woke me up from a deep sleep.They were in the night though and now I'm wondering if I dreamt it!! I feel a bit tender now - so lets jst see what today brings.

I hope you girls are all feeling better than me - what are you all up to?


----------



## MrsP

4thbump said:


> Bloody hell you lot!!!I have just been sat here for nearly 2 hours catching up.I pop my head in every day and see the posts and I stupidly think bugger that I'll pop back later and by then at least another 6 pages are added.I really need to keep up.Or you lot need to slow down lol.
> 
> Wel I hope you all are ok.I do not have a clue who has said what or who is feeling poo so basically,Hi all and hope everyone is making progress and you are resting as much as you can.And you all are still munching doughnuts.Me I prefer big fat chocolate muffins.
> 
> Well all is the same in my shitty world.Still in pain,walking like an 80 year old and I can't sneeze with out putting a pad down there 1st as I loose so much gunk.I'm back to my beloved 2nd home tomoro for another scan and to see another doctor who will probably tell me yet again another bloody story.My midwife has asked for them to give me induction date and if all fails she will be giving me a sweep every chance she gets he he.I have put on 2lb only cos im glugging milk down so at least baby is getting something.Getting very slow movements now and severe pressure down there and brown splodges.(yum)And I also can not get off the loo.It's weird why I'm struggling so much I never did with the other 3.I have medical terms to put to my probs but I will add it all once I know whats going on tomoro.
> 
> Right Cappucino and a Muffin and bed for me.I will speak to you lovely ladies tomoro after I've trawled through another 100 pages no doubt.lol. Take care xxxxx



Good luck hon, hope that today goes ok.

Open a can of whoop ass on them if they don't give you some answers!! x x


----------



## MrsP

Good morning mummies,

How are we all?

So I have eaten two chocolate biscuits already and made my mum cry and it isn't even 9am!!

Beautiful day here though and just supping on a cuppa whilst deciding what to slap on my toast, feeling rather hungry this morning.

Didn't sleep too badly although did wake up every two hours for a wee and then have a wake up period of 4.30am-6am, but it's all good. It's that bloody mw's fault as have appointment at 10am and it was playing on my mind.

You'll all be pleased to know I have no housework today, no dusting no nothing. I have a friend coming over with her mum and little boy who is one. Our mums met at baby clinic. So will have some lunch. But that is about it for today, oh and to make a cottage pie for DH's dinner this evening.

I know there is a few of us with appointments today so good luck all. 

Ryder - here's to a possible induction
4thbump - go kick ass

What are your plans? x x


----------



## XKatX

MrsP said:


> Good morning mummies,
> 
> How are we all?
> 
> So I have eaten two chocolate biscuits already and made my mum cry and it isn't even 9am!!
> 
> Beautiful day here though and just supping on a cuppa whilst deciding what to slap on my toast, feeling rather hungry this morning.
> 
> Didn't sleep too badly although did wake up every two hours for a wee and then have a wake up period of 4.30am-6am, but it's all good. It's that bloody mw's fault as have appointment at 10am and it was playing on my mind.
> 
> You'll all be pleased to know I have no housework today, no dusting no nothing. I have a friend coming over with her mum and little boy who is one. Our mums met at baby clinic. So will have some lunch. But that is about it for today, oh and to make a cottage pie for DH's dinner this evening.
> 
> I know there is a few of us with appointments today so good luck all.
> 
> Ryder - here's to a possible induction
> 4thbump - go kick ass
> 
> What are your plans? x x

Sorry Mrs P - I don't believe you! You'll find something to do! And where are the photos of the curtains you promised? I managed the changer ones!!


----------



## cosmotbear

Morning all!! Gald to hear you are laying off the cleaning Mrs P!! How did you make your mum cry?? I shouldn't have laughed but the way you wrote it was funny!! My mw ddidn't measure me last time I went either. I nosed through the book tho and it looks like measurements are fairly irrelevant after 36 weeks as growth slows down. I am still only 4/5th engaged, she didn't hang much on it either tho, I guess they move in and out all the time. Good luck today Ryder and 4th bump, hope it all goes well. I am having a visit from the boiler man today....ugh we need a new boiler - excellent timing for it to decide to break down! Then meeting NCT girlies for coffee this afternoon. Kat, sorry to hear about the hips. I have taken to using my maternity pillow and wedging a whole duvet between my legs, it seems to work. I don't think the pillow was raising my leg enough... I'll post some antenatal stuff in a bit for y'all x


----------



## MrsP

XKatX said:


> MrsP said:
> 
> 
> Good morning mummies,
> 
> How are we all?
> 
> So I have eaten two chocolate biscuits already and made my mum cry and it isn't even 9am!!
> 
> Beautiful day here though and just supping on a cuppa whilst deciding what to slap on my toast, feeling rather hungry this morning.
> 
> Didn't sleep too badly although did wake up every two hours for a wee and then have a wake up period of 4.30am-6am, but it's all good. It's that bloody mw's fault as have appointment at 10am and it was playing on my mind.
> 
> You'll all be pleased to know I have no housework today, no dusting no nothing. I have a friend coming over with her mum and little boy who is one. Our mums met at baby clinic. So will have some lunch. But that is about it for today, oh and to make a cottage pie for DH's dinner this evening.
> 
> I know there is a few of us with appointments today so good luck all.
> 
> Ryder - here's to a possible induction
> 4thbump - go kick ass
> 
> What are your plans? x x
> 
> Sorry Mrs P - I don't believe you! You'll find something to do! And where are the photos of the curtains you promised? I managed the changer ones!!Click to expand...

Honest I haven't. I'll try again with pictures later, forgot to ask Si to do it for me. Promise I'll get them up by tonight. Loved the changer. x x


----------



## luvbunsazzle

Morning yummy mummies

What a lovely Wednesday we have today, and were already half way through another week of October :D Another day closer till we meet our LO's

Well we still havent got a girls name, although it is now between Isabelle, Chloe, Bethany and Madeline so who know's where we'll end up. We did choose the clothes for the hospital bag, i have 3 baby grows, 2 sleep suits, 3 hats, 5 bibs, 1 blanket, 1 baby towel. Now tell me honestly please girls, am i missing anything or do i need to get rid of anything? OH was getting all excited and emotional last night expressing how he can't wait till i wash the baby clothes as he wants to iron them!!! BLESS HIM

Good luck with the various appt's going on today, i have read through, but have managered to let my pregnancy mush brain wander even further to thoughts of chocolate muffins, biscuits and toast, thanks girls!!!

xx


----------



## Jem

Morning everyone!!!!!

Well I had sooo many pages to catch up on I might miss some of you out but here goes:

4thbump hope today goes well and kiss some ass girl!!!! x

Kat sorry you're still suffering with your hips x

MrsP you sound like you had the same night as me with getting up for a wee constantly! x

Ryder good luck too x

Cosmotbear hope you get the boiler sorted x

Luvbun you're sounding all busy and organised! x

Well as I said earlier I didn't sleep well but hey ho! That's pregnancy for you! Dropped Faith off at nursery and just hoovered the house and now sitting eating the remaining doughnuts that I brought yesterday with a cuppa!

I felt sooo greedy yesterday! I'd eaten those doughnuts which was bad enough but then when I went round my friend's to have my hair cut and coloured, she'd only gone and baked scones so I had to have a clotted cream and jam scone! Man I'm terrible! Not that's it made me feel that bad cos I'm here eating doughnuts again!!!! :rofl:

Today is my MW appointment at 1.15pm and then my friend is popping round for a catch up.

Hope we're all having a good day and I'm just going to go and post my 38 week bump pics now!

Cosmotbear we're 38 weeks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance: x


----------



## cosmotbear

hooorrayyyy! 38 weeks! good luck with the midwife Jem, hope Ollie has engaged and ready to go!


----------



## Jem

Me to, me too but doubt it! x


----------



## MrsP

Cosmo - Good luck with boiler. Made mum cry cos she is doing my brain in and I told her we don't want people rushing round and don't bother booking days off I will let her know when I need her and that Si (DH) doesn't want people at the hospital and they can wait till we get home. First Granchild and she is very excited. :happydance: I didn't mean to up set her but she is smothering me and doing my brain in!!!

Jen - More doughnuts. You should change your name to homer!!! :rofl: How's the new hair do and where's the pics? Good luck at mw.

Luvbuns - loving all of the girls names. Maybe leave it there or you'll drive your self mad, especially if you don't need to and LO is a boy.

So back from mw appointment. BP is up!!!:hissy: So have to attend an appointment at the antenatal clinic next week to see if it is still up. If it is then I will have to have a blood test, if not then I can go home. Blood test to check liver or something and then they will want to monitor BP and make a decision depending on outcome whether to induce me. Not too worried not normally up, blamed my mother for that too!!

Asked about sweeps, she doesn't like to do them before 41 weeks as this is when they are normally sucessful and their policy is only to do one so why waste the chance. Although if I am adiment (SP) that I want one then she will.

Also got a leaflet about induction. I can go anything up to 12 days over but they wont allow you to go any further, so I have to choose 10, 11 or 12 days over. I'm hoping that it wont come to this though and Baby P will come on own accord. Day 12 would be my birthday and I am not feeling that!!!

Asked about engagement as I know she doesn't measure, but on % baby 95% in and not a hoping hells chance of coming out so there's another good thing.

Other than that, made an appointment for 2 weeks time where I will be 40+1 and we'll book induction if needed.


----------



## MrsP

Happy 38 weeks Cosmo and Jen x x x


----------



## Jem

Hope your BP comes down MrsP! Sounds like a good appointment regarding baby being 95% in! I so want to hear that Ollie is moving down!

Yeah I think I'm actually Homer with these doughnuts! I'll be sick of them soon surely!!!!

Hair is good thanks, nice to be freshened up and tidy looking again! She said my hair is so thick and glossy cos I'm pregnant, such a shame it won't last when I'm not pregnant anymore!!! As for pics, did you mean hair pics or bump pics, I'm being thick I'm afraid! My bump pics are in the bumps section x


----------



## luvbunsazzle

Mrsp sorry to hear about your bp, mines been high lately, and have had to see midwife weekly for it, also had to see Consultant, so they do look after you. :D
Great news about 95% in, doesnt sound like you will be going overdue, we'll keep our fingers crossed for you!!

Jem we want hair pikky's!!


----------



## MrsP

Jem said:


> Hope your BP comes down MrsP! Sounds like a good appointment regarding baby being 95% in! I so want to hear that Ollie is moving down!
> 
> Yeah I think I'm actually Homer with these doughnuts! I'll be sick of them soon surely!!!!
> 
> Hair is good thanks, nice to be freshened up and tidy looking again! She said my hair is so thick and glossy cos I'm pregnant, such a shame it won't last when I'm not pregnant anymore!!! As for pics, did you mean hair pics or bump pics, I'm being thick I'm afraid! My bump pics are in the bumps section x

Hair pics please x


----------



## XKatX

Mrs P - Sorry bout your BP - I hope it comes down a bit for you next appointment. Good news about the head engagement though! Don't worry about your mum too much - she'll get over it when she has time to think about it. You have to make sure you and Si don't get too stressed out after LO is born - so good decision.

Jem - I bet they have sugar +++++ in your urine today after all those donuts and scones!!!:rofl:

Luvbun - I've tried alsorts between my legs - but nothing seems to help. I'll keep trying though!

Just had a nap and woke up with hip pain :hissy: I was only in bad for an hour!!!


----------



## MrsP

luvbunsazzle said:


> Mrsp sorry to hear about your bp, mines been high lately, and have had to see midwife weekly for it, also had to see Consultant, so they do look after you. :D
> Great news about 95% in, doesnt sound like you will be going overdue, we'll keep our fingers crossed for you!!
> 
> Jem we want hair pikky's!!

Yeah I am not too worried, at least she picked up on it. Do you have to see an ob or just mw?

I don't think I will get much more engaged now until kick off, which like us all hope isn't over.


----------



## luvbunsazzle

I see my midwife weekly, and then go to the hospital to see a consultant saw him 4 weeks ago, my next appt is on the 29th


----------



## Jem

XKatX said:


> Mrs P - Sorry bout your BP - I hope it comes down a bit for you next appointment. Good news about the head engagement though! Don't worry about your mum too much - she'll get over it when she has time to think about it. You have to make sure you and Si don't get too stressed out after LO is born - so good decision.
> 
> Jem - I bet they have sugar +++++ in your urine today after all those donuts and scones!!!:rofl:
> 
> Luvbun - I've tried alsorts between my legs - but nothing seems to help. I'll keep trying though!
> 
> Just had a nap and woke up with hip pain :hissy: I was only in bad for an hour!!!

Lol I bet MW does tells me off for sugar in my urine! Will let you know whether the amount I've eaten shows or not!!!

Sorry about your hip pain still x


----------



## Jem

Ok, ok Michelle and Sarah will change my avator for you to see my hair. I'm not uploading it on a post as I might frighten you all with my hideous face!!!! :rofl:


----------



## luvbunsazzle

Ha ha what ya like!!!!


----------



## XKatX

Jem said:


> Ok, ok Michelle and Sarah will change my avator for you to see my hair. I'm not uploading it on a post as I might frighten you all with my hideous face!!!! :rofl:

No - we wanna see it full blown!!!!


----------



## luvbunsazzle

Marks just phoned, and im making an appt on Saturday to look at a brand spanking new car, ready for Grapes arrival!!! WHOOP WHOOP


----------



## Jem

Oh God, Ok then. Here goes, you can't really see much of it as it's an intergrated bob so the style is more at the back but here you go girls!.......

https://i284.photobucket.com/albums/ll1/Jem80/hair001.jpg

Oh I'm sooo embarrassed my mugshot is full blown! x


----------



## Jem

luvbunsazzle said:


> Marks just phoned, and im making an appt on Saturday to look at a brand spanking new car, ready for Grapes arrival!!! WHOOP WHOOP


:happydance:


----------



## luvbunsazzle

Ooooo look at you, miss yummy mummy!!! :D


----------



## Jem

:rofl: Yeah right!!!! Thank you anyway! x


----------



## XKatX

Oh yes - yummy mummy!! I love it and the colours are lovely. You're very pretty by the way.


----------



## Jem

I always have those colours cos I love them and everyone always comments on them! I certainly don't feel like a yummy mummy today, very tired!!!! x


----------



## Eoz

Jem you look fab.Grrrrrr lol.Hi all just popped my head in before I go whoop ass,as some of you lovely ladies put it!! Wish me luck xxxx Have a good day xxxx


----------



## Jem

Thank you 4thbump, much prefer my mugshot smaller though! Not so frightening lol!!!

Good luck today, woop ass girl!!! x


----------



## cosmotbear

ooooh NICE HAIR!! Love the colour too. Jem is a yummy mummy indeed!! I have same problems with my mum Mrs P - she is FULL ON. I am having to be really firm too. She phoned last night trying to order some washable organic nappies for me, asking when I was going to stop disposables etc. God, I have NO IDEA!! Give me a chance to have the bloody baby first woman!! I will decide which nappies I want and when I want them! My BP was up too last time Mrs P, its the closing stages isn't it? I think everyones goes up. Good news about the head tho, mine is not moving at all!!


----------



## vicwick

Afternoon ladies!!!! God its so hard trying to keep up with you all lol

Hope your all ok today, i'm very tired, didn't sleep well last night cos of my poorly hips but only have 3 days left at work wooohooooo can't wait to finish!!!!

Just won a car seat base on ebay too for £5.50 BARGAIN!!!
My bumps feeling numb so gonna call the midwife this afternoon to see if she knows why this is or if i should be concerned?! very weird feeling.


----------



## Jem

It must be mum's in general I think lol!

My MIL asked the other day whether I'd be breastfeeding this time. I said "No, I had a go last time didn't I and it isn't really for me". She then replied "oh but you didn't have any milk last time did you" I was like "I did have milk but I just didn't like breastfeeding" She replies "yeah but not alot was it" Oh right like you flipping know!!!!!! I remember when Faith was born cos my MIL is pro breastfeeding, she told everyone that I was bottle feeding cos I had no milk and that conversation reminded me of how she was so no doubt she'll be telling everyone the same thing this time!!! Note, I do have milk woman!!!! x


----------



## Jem

Well done Vicwick!!!

I didn't sleep well either and Kat will know your pain with your hips as she's suffering too x

Hope you get in touch with the MW this afternoon x


----------



## luvbunsazzle

Jem said:


> It must be mum's in general I think lol!
> 
> My MIL asked the other day whether I'd be breastfeeding this time. I said "No, I had a go last time didn't I and it isn't really for me". She then replied "oh but you didn't have any milk last time did you" I was like "I did have milk but I just didn't like breastfeeding" She replies "yeah but not alot was it" Oh right like you flipping know!!!!!! I remember when Faith was born cos my MIL is pro breastfeeding, she told everyone that I was bottle feeding cos I had no milk and that conversation reminded me of how she was so no doubt she'll be telling everyone the same thing this time!!! Note, I do have milk woman!!!! x

LOL reminds me of my MIL, although she is opposite, i have decided i would like to try breastfeeding, and she has gone mental saying none of her children were breastfed, and so she brought my a breast pump and said i have to be able to feed the baby when you and mark can't cope!!!!


----------



## luvbunsazzle

4thbump said:


> Jem you look fab.Grrrrrr lol.Hi all just popped my head in before I go whoop ass,as some of you lovely ladies put it!! Wish me luck xxxx Have a good day xxxx

Good luck hun :D


----------



## vicwick

Jem said:


> It must be mum's in general I think lol!
> 
> My MIL asked the other day whether I'd be breastfeeding this time. I said "No, I had a go last time didn't I and it isn't really for me". She then replied "oh but you didn't have any milk last time did you" I was like "I did have milk but I just didn't like breastfeeding" She replies "yeah but not alot was it" Oh right like you flipping know!!!!!! I remember when Faith was born cos my MIL is pro breastfeeding, she told everyone that I was bottle feeding cos I had no milk and that conversation reminded me of how she was so no doubt she'll be telling everyone the same thing this time!!! Note, I do have milk woman!!!! x

lol my MIL keeps commenting on all the stuff we have, saying "you'd think you were having more than one with all the stuff its got" grrrrrrrrr HELLO THEY ARE ALL ESSENTIALS, its not like we've bought anything we don't need we literally have the pushchair car seat pram and a baby swing seat and she thinks thats too much!!!!! WTF


----------



## XKatX

My parents are 200 miles away and my in laws are 250 miles away. They are at a good arms length to come down and enjoy the time they have with us insted of criticise!!! Don't know how you girls do it!!! I sometimes worry that I don't have family around, but it sound slike at least I'll be able to what I like!!
Seriously though - I'm sure I'll be desperate for them once LO arrives and we can't cope!!


----------



## luvbunsazzle

Oooo here's the clothes for the hospital bag all washed, just drying now, as i dont have a garden :( 
https://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a146/luvbun/Photo117.jpg

Just need my clothes, and coming home underneath outfit!!


----------



## MrsP

Jem said:


> Oh God, Ok then. Here goes, you can't really see much of it as it's an intergrated bob so the style is more at the back but here you go girls!.......
> 
> https://i284.photobucket.com/albums/ll1/Jem80/hair001.jpg
> 
> Oh I'm sooo embarrassed my mugshot is full blown! x

What a yummy mummy you look! x


----------



## ryder

awwwluvbun, that is cute that your OH wants to ironbaby clothes lol!

Jem- Your hair looks great :)


----------



## XKatX

luvbunsazzle said:


> Oooo here's the clothes for the hospital bag all washed, just drying now, as i dont have a garden :(
> https://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a146/luvbun/Photo117.jpg
> 
> Just need my clothes, and coming home underneath outfit!!

Oh sugar - didn't think of packing a towel for little one!! Do you think I should or do you think they'll have some? And I was htinking th eother day that I hadn't packed any baby wash gel or anything. Should I pack that too?
Just when I think I'm all ready to go.................!!!!


----------



## luvbunsazzle

I dunno about the towel, Mark choose it last night, bless him!! So thought i'd wash it, and if not needed then wont take it!!
I haven packed any wash stuff for baby, not sure if needed either!!!
Ha ha, what a pair we make hey!!!


----------



## MummyJade

I didnt think of a towel for little one either! i have the i love my bear snow coat luvbun! its all packed with the matching hat and gloves! xx


----------



## luvbunsazzle

It's the cutest isn't it!!! I love it :D 
Mark fell in love with the whole nursery set of it, hence it being plastered in the nursery. He's such a soppy so and so!! :D


----------



## MummyJade

luvbunsazzle said:


> It's the cutest isn't it!!! I love it :D
> Mark fell in love with the whole nursery set of it, hence it being plastered in the nursery. He's such a soppy so and so!! :D

I have the same nursery from cotbed to door hanging! 
I will post pictures once i get my digital camera..... still waiting on Maternity Allowance will be 10 weeks on monday! xx


----------



## luvbunsazzle

Oh bless, they take the piss dont they!
Cant wait to see, my brother is buying the cot end of this month, i cant wait to have it, then the room's near enough done, just need to put some shelfs up, i brought a clock and scan picture frame in the same theme so want to put them up :D


----------



## Jem

All looking good Sarah! Looks like you're nearly done! x

Thanks MrsP and Ryder, everyone's being very complimentary, I wish I felt like a yummy mummy!!!

Just got back from the MW and all is good! BP was fine 122/76, bloods were 12.1 so no need for iron tablets, measuring 34 weeks but I guessed I would as I seem to be dropping a week everytime I'm measured! I'm still within my margin though so MW wasn't worried. And the best thing she said to me was........................

his head is 2/5th engaged!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:

Now she said cos it's my 2nd pregnancy he may come back out but still, I'm chuffed all the pressure and achy pain I've been getting was definitely for a reason!!! It's just a waiting game now she says as I'm ready to go but cos it's a boy she said not to be surprised if I go over. No no no!!!! x


----------



## luvbunsazzle

So glad the appt went well, i dont think you will be going over hun, Ollie will be here sooner rather than later :D


----------



## XKatX

Jem said:


> All looking good Sarah! Looks like you're nearly done! x
> 
> Thanks MrsP and Ryder, everyone's being very complimentary, I wish I felt like a yummy mummy!!!
> 
> Just got back from the MW and all is good! BP was fine 122/76, bloods were 12.1 so no need for iron tablets, measuring 34 weeks but I guessed I would as I seem to be dropping a week everytime I'm measured! I'm still within my margin though so MW wasn't worried. And the best thing she said to me was........................
> 
> his head is 2/5th engaged!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> Now she said cos it's my 2nd pregnancy he may come back out but still, I'm chuffed all the pressure and achy pain I've been getting was definitely for a reason!!! It's just a waiting game now she says as I'm ready to go but cos it's a boy she said not to be surprised if I go over. No no no!!!! x

Glad your appointment went well babes. And good new on being 2/5ths engaged!! It doesn't seem so bad when you thnk it's all for a good cause!!


----------



## ryder

Whoo hoo!!! I just got some action!!!!!!!!!!!

:sex:

Excited cause we haven't done anything in about 3 months!!!!!! Yikes!


----------



## XKatX

ryder said:


> Whoo hoo!!! I just got some action!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> :sex:
> 
> Excited cause we haven't done anything in about 3 months!!!!!! Yikes!

Yeah!!!!! I did that at the weekend for the first time in months!!!! Well done you!!!:happydance:


----------



## luvbunsazzle

Ha ha, whoop whoop!! :D


----------



## marah_rn

Goodluck to all November mums... 9 days to go...
God Bless.

__________________________________________
https://lilypie.com/pic/080914/jm5O.jpghttps://my.lilypie.com/mfYFp1.png


https://www.familylobby.com/common/tt2256602fltt.gif https://www.i-am-pregnant.com/countdown/_minibaby/1230159600.jpg

https://www.tickerclub.com/cache/899e185703.png


----------



## luvbunsazzle

Thanks :D
Good luck to you also


----------



## ryder

marah_rn said:


> Goodluck to all November mums... 9 days to go...
> God Bless.

Ya right lol... Ive given up on the thought of having her anytime soon. Im paranoid about going over due, one OB told me they only let you go 3 days over here, and then I was told some wait the 2 weeks! Not sure which way my OB will go :(

And the lovely tech at my growth scan yesterday was going on about how great my baby was doing... gaaahhh.... She was either just saying it to make me not worry, or bubs is doing good and I wont get my induction! So im now convinced I wont see her until the middle of Nov... 

Why the hell do we get tortured so much! Im going to go insane if I am stuck pregnant for another month. 

I hate being pregnant, it sucks, its depressing, boring and I cant do anything!

On top of that my OH's Gramma is about to die (within weeks) as she has cancer and its taking her fast. We had really hoped to have the baby before she died. 

As selfish as it sounds I really dont want to be having our baby right when his Gramma dies, it is supposed to be our baby's moment and I feel like its going to ruin it because his family is going to be so wrapped up in his Gramma.... They already have been for the last month :( Everything has been about getting things settled with all her things instead of being excited about the baby. 

I feel so bad :( I love my OH's Gramma, she is so sweet and I know he is going to be sad too when she dies.


----------



## XKatX

ryder said:


> marah_rn said:
> 
> 
> Goodluck to all November mums... 9 days to go...
> God Bless.
> 
> Ya right lol... Ive given up on the thought of having her anytime soon. Im paranoid about going over due, one OB told me they only let you go 3 days over here, and then I was told some wait the 2 weeks! Not sure which way my OB will go :(
> 
> And the lovely tech at my growth scan yesterday was going on about how great my baby was doing... gaaahhh.... She was either just saying it to make me not worry, or bubs is doing good and I wont get my induction! So im now convinced I wont see her until the middle of Nov...
> 
> Why the hell do we get tortured so much! Im going to go insane if I am stuck pregnant for another month.
> 
> I hate being pregnant, it sucks, its depressing, boring and I cant do anything!
> 
> On top of that my OH's Gramma is about to die (within weeks) as she has cancer and its taking her fast. We had really hoped to have the baby before she died.
> 
> As selfish as it sounds I really dont want to be having our baby right when his Gramma dies, it is supposed to be our baby's moment and I feel like its going to ruin it because his family is going to be so wrapped up in his Gramma.... They already have been for the last month :( Everything has been about getting things settled with all her things instead of being excited about the baby.
> 
> I feel so bad :( I love my OH's Gramma, she is so sweet and I know he is going to be sad too when she dies.Click to expand...

Oh you poor thing - such a rough time your having. Sorry about your OH Gramma. I know what you mean though - it's supposed to be a happy time for you all and it's being taken away.
On the other hand - I hope she doesn't suffer too much.
Lets hope you don't go over hun - if only we had a magic wand we could wave - then we'd all be happy!!!


----------



## Jem

luvbunsazzle said:


> So glad the appt went well, i dont think you will be going over hun, Ollie will be here sooner rather than later :D

I'm holding you to that!!!!!!


----------



## Jem

ryder said:


> marah_rn said:
> 
> 
> Goodluck to all November mums... 9 days to go...
> God Bless.
> 
> Ya right lol... Ive given up on the thought of having her anytime soon. Im paranoid about going over due, one OB told me they only let you go 3 days over here, and then I was told some wait the 2 weeks! Not sure which way my OB will go :(
> 
> And the lovely tech at my growth scan yesterday was going on about how great my baby was doing... gaaahhh.... She was either just saying it to make me not worry, or bubs is doing good and I wont get my induction! So im now convinced I wont see her until the middle of Nov...
> 
> Why the hell do we get tortured so much! Im going to go insane if I am stuck pregnant for another month.
> 
> I hate being pregnant, it sucks, its depressing, boring and I cant do anything!
> 
> On top of that my OH's Gramma is about to die (within weeks) as she has cancer and its taking her fast. We had really hoped to have the baby before she died.
> 
> As selfish as it sounds I really dont want to be having our baby right when his Gramma dies, it is supposed to be our baby's moment and I feel like its going to ruin it because his family is going to be so wrapped up in his Gramma.... They already have been for the last month :( Everything has been about getting things settled with all her things instead of being excited about the baby.
> 
> I feel so bad :( I love my OH's Gramma, she is so sweet and I know he is going to be sad too when she dies.Click to expand...

Bless you chick, I understand what you're saying. Big hugs :hug: xxx


----------



## ryder

Thanks guys... Its just becomming so frustrating :(


----------



## Eoz

Evening Ladies. How has your day been?All ok I hope.I'm still sat here gobsamcked at the size of cuddles baba!

Well I had a typical day at the hospital.Got there and they told me I didn't have an appt.I told them it was told to me over the phone and showed her where I had written in my notes.She went off to see what she could do for a snotty cow to come and tell me off for turning up without an appt but as they are aware of my situation they will squeeze me in but I will have to wait.Could be hours.I was like bugger you then I'll go home as I know what I was told.She rang the unit and they confirmed they had made appt so she had to apologise.I still had to bloody wait 2 hrs though.

Anyway saw my horrible consultant and had my scan.Didn't speak to me just did it and then said right well baby has picked up so we won't induce you.The pains and syptoms are all down to you having an irratible uterus.Nothing can be done I'm afraid.Baby is doing well so I will leave you another 2 weeks and I will do another scan then we'll go from there.Then she said But the doppler has picked up something so I want you back next week in assesment unit to check the cord blood flow as it is a bit slow.Possibly why baby hasn't grown as it should.She didn't feel my tummy or do any checks just sent me on my way.

I got in and my midwife rang to see how I was so I told her what had been said etc and she asked me to read the measurements back to her.I did and oh hello baby still hasn't grown that much at all.It's picked up a bit which is good but not as it should.So my MW has said go back next week and moan like hell and get the induction that was already planned at 39 weeks making it the 1st nov roughly.Giving baby 2 weeks to grow a bit more but like she said if dopplers are off a bit then it won't do much.

So I'm home feeling pissed off and very tearful but also pleased that baby is picking up all be it slowly.I'm in pain 24/7 but I suppose I'll just have to blame my uterus and my SPD for that.They did find a growth on cervix which explains the pain down there and discharge but that will be dealt with after birth.

Oh and a small warning I did find out the sex last week but when I asked could she check today she could not confirm it,said it's very difficult to tell so I'm still staying on team yellow.So ladies be warned!!

Anyway I'm sorry to moan,I probably sound like a head case.You'd think being my 4th I'd know whats going on but I'm more confused now then ever before.I can't wait till baba is in my arms and I can tell the NHS to F**K OFF!!!!


----------



## ryder

Sounds like your day was like mind yesterday 4thbump! Im just on my way out soon to my OB appointment to have her read the actual measurements and results.. 

I hope you feel better and get your induction!

:hug:


----------



## charliebear

Hi everyone, 

Happy 38 weeks Cosmo and Jen. 
Jen your hair is lush!!
Sorry about the hip pain kat. 
Hope your bp goes back to normal MrsP good news about Baby P tho!!
4thbump :hissy: I want to :grr: them for you!! Hope your appointment goes better next week. 

Well, weve had a nice day out in Corbridge and Hexham today. Went to get our fire guard, had fish and chips, bought part of nephews xmas prezzie so all in all a nice day. 
Going to catch up abit and have a bounce on the ball later on. x


----------



## Eoz

ryder said:


> Sounds like your day was like mind yesterday 4thbump! Im just on my way out soon to my OB appointment to have her read the actual measurements and results..
> 
> I hope you feel better and get your induction!
> 
> :hug:


Aww hunny.it's shite aint it.Let me know how you get on xx


----------



## bubba4

Hugs 4thBump xx I would wanna kill some1 by now.
Jem hair is fab
Ryder hugs to you and your family we also have our nan on death bed was given 2-3 days to live nearly 2weeks ago. :( just waiting now.
Hugs to Kat hope your feeling better. :D
Charliebear sounds like a nice day. :D

Ok if I forgot any1 sorry.
I have been feeling crap all day in lots of pain and frustrated as things I wanna do and bloody can't. MIL is home now which is great went to see her today. 

Am hoping to tackle the cupbpoard upstairs as everything seems to be messy and untidy at mo in my house. As I tidy one room another gets messed up. :(

Anyway hope all you ladies are having a nice relaxing night xxxx


----------



## ryder

Sorry to hear about your nan, bubba 4... :hugs:


----------



## XKatX

4thbump said:


> Evening Ladies. How has your day been?All ok I hope.I'm still sat here gobsamcked at the size of cuddles baba!
> 
> Well I had a typical day at the hospital.Got there and they told me I didn't have an appt.I told them it was told to me over the phone and showed her where I had written in my notes.She went off to see what she could do for a snotty cow to come and tell me off for turning up without an appt but as they are aware of my situation they will squeeze me in but I will have to wait.Could be hours.I was like bugger you then I'll go home as I know what I was told.She rang the unit and they confirmed they had made appt so she had to apologise.I still had to bloody wait 2 hrs though.
> 
> Anyway saw my horrible consultant and had my scan.Didn't speak to me just did it and then said right well baby has picked up so we won't induce you.The pains and syptoms are all down to you having an irratible uterus.Nothing can be done I'm afraid.Baby is doing well so I will leave you another 2 weeks and I will do another scan then we'll go from there.Then she said But the doppler has picked up something so I want you back next week in assesment unit to check the cord blood flow as it is a bit slow.Possibly why baby hasn't grown as it should.She didn't feel my tummy or do any checks just sent me on my way.
> 
> I got in and my midwife rang to see how I was so I told her what had been said etc and she asked me to read the measurements back to her.I did and oh hello baby still hasn't grown that much at all.It's picked up a bit which is good but not as it should.So my MW has said go back next week and moan like hell and get the induction that was already planned at 39 weeks making it the 1st nov roughly.Giving baby 2 weeks to grow a bit more but like she said if dopplers are off a bit then it won't do much.
> 
> So I'm home feeling pissed off and very tearful but also pleased that baby is picking up all be it slowly.I'm in pain 24/7 but I suppose I'll just have to blame my uterus and my SPD for that.They did find a growth on cervix which explains the pain down there and discharge but that will be dealt with after birth.
> 
> Oh and a small warning I did find out the sex last week but when I asked could she check today she could not confirm it,said it's very difficult to tell so I'm still staying on team yellow.So ladies be warned!!
> 
> Anyway I'm sorry to moan,I probably sound like a head case.You'd think being my 4th I'd know whats going on but I'm more confused now then ever before.I can't wait till baba is in my arms and I can tell the NHS to F**K OFF!!!!

OMG what a nasty git!!! I'm sosorry they're not helping you hun - no wonder you're tearful Good luck for next weeks appointment - I hope it's better.

Bubba4 and Charliebear- sounds like you're a busy girls today - don't forget to rest - or Mrs P will be on your case!!!:rofl:

Had fish and chips for tea - which was lovely!! I live in a small village and we have a chip van that comes every wednesday. We're normally quite good and ignore it - but tonight we failed!! Hubby trotted off and got them - yum yum!!! Am going to try sleeping in the spare bed tonight. Hubby said he would go - but I thought perhaps a change in mattress might help. We'll soon find out!! Hope you all sleep well tonight girls!!!:sleep:


----------



## sam#3

Kat - hope you sleep well and your hips feel better xx


----------



## charliebear

Hope you manage to sleep better Kat. 
My sister has a chip van that goes to hers on a Mon/Tues not sure and it is very good - hard to resist!!! x


----------



## Jem

Hope you have a better night Kat xxx

Bubba4 what a flipping day hey! I want to scream for you! xxx

Hope everyone is ok and having a lovely evening xxx


----------



## luvbunsazzle

Awww bubba4 i'l come with you next week and give them what for, sorry it was so shit hun.

Kat i hope the mattress helps alot for you and you manage to get a nice nights sleep


----------



## Eoz

KAt what you like sleeping in spare room.Just hope it works for you.Thanks ladies for kind words.It wont be long then I can hire a megaphone and say the F word full volume!Hope you all get some sleep tonight xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## bubba4

Well don't know what got to me but I did the cupboard upstairs and then decided the bathroom was filthy I have just bleached it top to bottom. My hubby thinks I am completley mad but I really feel agitated at mo. 

So today I have managed to go to tesco, see MIL, Sort hallway cupboard, upstairs cupboard and clean bathroom. I have filled 3 black bags and 2 tesco bags full. :D

Ok I know I will pay for it tomorrow but god do I feel I have acheived something.

Anyway enough waffling by me xxx


----------



## ryder

Back from my appointment, baby is growing good now so no induction. I asked about internals and was told they don't check until 39weeks usually, so on my appointment on Monday I might get one. 

I had protein in my urine so I have to go for bloods and other urine culture tests.

I showed them my ankles cause I am getting edema, but no one seemed too concerned. So I guess I will just have to wait and see.


----------



## Jayne

I think I just had a "show"....possibly......

I've been cramping all night and then when I went for a wee just now there was a big wet patch in my knickers (but not with urine, I would have noticed if I'd pee'd myself, lol) and the loo paper was pink with globs in. I've stuck a panty liner on and will see if I get any more.......

EDIT: And now my waters have gone! I'm trying to get through to the labour ward but there's no bloody answer, grr!!!


----------



## XKatX

Jayne said:


> I think I just had a "show"....possibly......
> 
> I've been cramping all night and then when I went for a wee just now there was a big wet patch in my knickers (but not with urine, I would have noticed if I'd pee'd myself, lol) and the loo paper was pink with globs in. I've stuck a panty liner on and will see if I get any more.......
> 
> EDIT: And now my waters have gone! I'm trying to get through to the labour ward but there's no bloody answer, grr!!!

:happydance: Oh my goodness - all these babies coming early!!! Hope this is it hun!! Can't wait for your update!!


----------



## XKatX

:happydance:Happy single figures to me!!!:happydance:
And to Alice&Bump of course!!!
Slept a little better in the spare room - just because I knew I wasn't disturbing OH I think. Hips till hurt like hell - but ho hum. Such is life.

Off into town today to stock up on library books and meet a friend for lunch. The another friend coming round for coffee at 2. Think thats the perfect time for donughts, don't you??!!!

Jem - I can't remember what you said - did they check your urine yesterday? Was it full of donught sugar???:rofl:

Fab news about Becky!! I can't believe she delivered so quickly. Lucky cow!!!


----------



## ryder

Glad you had a better sleep Kat!! Hope you have a great day... 

Its about 3:30am here and I can't sleep AT ALL :( Im going to the hospital in the morning cause all of a sudden tonight I got the worst pain. Im pretty sure now I must have a UTI and I can't wait until Mon to get the results at my Dr :(


----------



## XKatX

That doesn't sound good Ryder. Hope you find out what the pain is and they treat it for you x x


----------



## ryder

XKatX said:


> That doesn't sound good Ryder. Hope you find out what the pain is and they treat it for you x x

They better!! It is bad bladder spasms, fine until I get one and then it is such pain :( Thing is at the appointment yesterday (less then 12h ago) I felt fine... I went to bed ok too... 

No one is home cause my OH is at work, I have a friend who said I can call if I need someone to drive me to the hospital ever but I dont want to call this early.


----------



## XKatX

ryder said:


> XKatX said:
> 
> 
> That doesn't sound good Ryder. Hope you find out what the pain is and they treat it for you x x
> 
> They better!! It is bad bladder spasms, fine until I get one and then it is such pain :( Thing is at the appointment yesterday (less then 12h ago) I felt fine... I went to bed ok too...
> 
> No one is home cause my OH is at work, I have a friend who said I can call if I need someone to drive me to the hospital ever but I dont want to call this early.Click to expand...

Call them. Thats what friends are for. God, if I were nearer, I'd get dressed and take you myself!!!


----------



## Jayne

Hope you get it sorted out quickly Ryder. :hugs:

Well...I spoke to a midwife who's told me to go in at lunch time and they'll check me out. She also said I'll either go into spontaneous labour within 36 hours or they'll induce me so fingers crossed Molly will be here by the weekend, yay!!:happydance:


----------



## ryder

XKatX said:


> Call them. Thats what friends are for. God, if I were nearer, I'd get dressed and take you myself!!!

Thanks hun!


----------



## ryder

Jayne said:


> Hope you get it sorted out quickly Ryder. :hugs:
> 
> Well...I spoke to a midwife who's told me to go in at lunch time and they'll check me out. She also said I'll either go into spontaneous labour within 36 hours or they'll induce me so fingers crossed Molly will be here by the weekend, yay!!:happydance:

yaaay good luck to you! I cant wait to see pics :D I love the brand new baby pics, they look so sweet when they are minutes old :D


----------



## Jayne

ryder said:


> yaaay good luck to you! I cant wait to see pics :D I love the brand new baby pics, they look so sweet when they are minutes old :D

Thanks hun! I'm getting quite excited now!!!! :D


----------



## XKatX

Jayne said:


> Hope you get it sorted out quickly Ryder. :hugs:
> 
> Well...I spoke to a midwife who's told me to go in at lunch time and they'll check me out. She also said I'll either go into spontaneous labour within 36 hours or they'll induce me so fingers crossed Molly will be here by the weekend, yay!!:happydance:

Oh good luck babes!! It's not fair though - everyone is overtaking me!! I'll moved into the December thread at this rate!!


----------



## luvbunsazzle

My Gosh it's all systems go when logging on this morning
Such wonderful news re Becky :D
Jayne the best of luck, keep your text buddy updated :D
Kat congrats on single digits, and your day sounds rather grand, especially doughnuts!!
Ryder im so sorry you feel this bad, ring your friend and go and get checked out hun


----------



## luvbunsazzle

Well today would have been my original due date if i wasn't put back by 3 weeks GRRR.
Im going to try and be on a mad one today and make sure i have everything prepared, this baby could come at anytime, and i want everything to be perfect :D


----------



## MrsP

Good morning ladies,

How are we today?

Jayne - great news, good luck and hope all goes well
Kat - Glad you slept better
Ryder - Sorry you didn't sleep so good and sorry to hear about OH's Grandma

Sorry girls if I have missed anyone, hard trying to catch up. So I feel like total crap, hence I wasn't really on yesterday. 

Kat - you'll be pleased to know I didn't lift a finger yesterday, didn't cook dinner, do a load of washing not a thing. 

I got in the bath at 2.30pm as was cold and achey and had a real bad period type pain since returning from the mw. Got into bed at 3pm, tried to sleep but couldn't but stayed there till 6pm. Got up, we decided to get fish and chips didn't have the engergy to cook. Went to bed at 9.30pm. Had cramps/BH's from 7pm - 10.20pm every 10 minutes, woke up at 2am - 4.15am, again with cramps/BH's from 2am -3am about every 7 minutes. Then just couldn't settle. Woke up at 9.15am this morning, still don't feel 100%. 

But the cramps have stopped just feels a bit achey. So have tried to call the hairdressers to move appointment tomorrow for today encase anything kicks off, not holding much hope though. she hasn't got anything but will do her best to squeeze me in.

I haven't a drop of energy and plan not to do too much today. Just 1 load of washing to do, sweep downstairs and change the bed and that is it.

Sorry for moan girls x x x

What have we all planned for today?


----------



## luvbunsazzle

MrsP said:


> Good morning ladies,
> 
> How are we today?
> 
> Jayne - great news, good luck and hope all goes well
> Kat - Glad you slept better
> Ryder - Sorry you didn't sleep so good and sorry to hear about OH's Grandma
> 
> Sorry girls if I have missed anyone, hard trying to catch up. So I feel like total crap, hence I wasn't really on yesterday.
> 
> Kat - you'll be pleased to know I didn't lift a finger yesterday, didn't cook dinner, do a load of washing not a thing.
> 
> I got in the bath at 2.30pm as was cold and achey and had a real bad period type pain since returning from the mw. Got into bed at 3pm, tried to sleep but couldn't but stayed there till 6pm. Got up, we decided to get fish and chips didn't have the engergy to cook. Went to bed at 9.30pm. Had cramps/BH's from 7pm - 10.20pm every 10 minutes, woke up at 2am - 4.15am, again with cramps/BH's from 2am -3am about every 7 minutes. Then just couldn't settle. Woke up at 9.15am this morning, still don't feel 100%.
> 
> But the cramps have stopped just feels a bit achey. So have tried to call the hairdressers to move appointment tomorrow for today encase anything kicks off, not holding much hope though. she hasn't got anything but will do her best to squeeze me in.
> 
> I haven't a drop of energy and plan not to do too much today. Just 1 load of washing to do, sweep downstairs and change the bed and that is it.
> 
> Sorry for moan girls x x x
> 
> What have we all planned for today?

Awww hun :hugs: you make sure you dont overdo it, i didnt realise you felt so rough yesterday, i hope today brings you a little more energy and a little more comfort. But then i also am sending lots of :dust: as i think LO is needing to come out now and give mummy a big hug :D


----------



## MrsP

luvbunsazzle said:


> MrsP said:
> 
> 
> Good morning ladies,
> 
> How are we today?
> 
> Jayne - great news, good luck and hope all goes well
> Kat - Glad you slept better
> Ryder - Sorry you didn't sleep so good and sorry to hear about OH's Grandma
> 
> Sorry girls if I have missed anyone, hard trying to catch up. So I feel like total crap, hence I wasn't really on yesterday.
> 
> Kat - you'll be pleased to know I didn't lift a finger yesterday, didn't cook dinner, do a load of washing not a thing.
> 
> I got in the bath at 2.30pm as was cold and achey and had a real bad period type pain since returning from the mw. Got into bed at 3pm, tried to sleep but couldn't but stayed there till 6pm. Got up, we decided to get fish and chips didn't have the engergy to cook. Went to bed at 9.30pm. Had cramps/BH's from 7pm - 10.20pm every 10 minutes, woke up at 2am - 4.15am, again with cramps/BH's from 2am -3am about every 7 minutes. Then just couldn't settle. Woke up at 9.15am this morning, still don't feel 100%.
> 
> But the cramps have stopped just feels a bit achey. So have tried to call the hairdressers to move appointment tomorrow for today encase anything kicks off, not holding much hope though. she hasn't got anything but will do her best to squeeze me in.
> 
> I haven't a drop of energy and plan not to do too much today. Just 1 load of washing to do, sweep downstairs and change the bed and that is it.
> 
> Sorry for moan girls x x x
> 
> What have we all planned for today?
> 
> Awww hun :hugs: you make sure you dont overdo it, i didnt realise you felt so rough yesterday, i hope today brings you a little more energy and a little more comfort. But then i also am sending lots of :dust: as i think LO is needing to come out now and give mummy a big hug :DClick to expand...

Thanks honey and thanks for the dust. Even DH went off to working and his last words were to Baby P asking to make a show today if they don't mind.

You sound like you are having a busy enough day for the two of us. x x


----------



## luvbunsazzle

Indeed i am, i will be starting from 11, as i have the final of australia's top model on!! LOL
So you can rest lots and i'll make sure i do the work for both of us :D
Awww bless your DH im sure it wont be much longer for you both. :dust:


----------



## MummyJade

luvbunsazzle said:


> Well today would have been my original due date if i wasn't put back by 3 weeks GRRR.
> Im going to try and be on a mad one today and make sure i have everything prepared, this baby could come at anytime, and i want everything to be perfect :D

Hey i know the feeling luvbun my original due date would be tomorrow! but i was put back 10 days! so i am not taking chances and making sure i am ready and waiting!
xx


----------



## luvbunsazzle

Agreed with you on that front, One my programme is finished im going on a mad one, and my house and nursery will be gorgeous, and my hosp bag will be semi finished, jus need to get last few bits but waiting till sat!!!


----------



## XKatX

Mrs P - I'm sorry you're sounding so rough today - it does sound like something is happening though!!:happydance: As my husband said to me yesterday - it's good that I'm taking it easy finally, just a shame I'm doing it under duress!!!:rofl:

Luvbun and Mummyjade - lets hope those nasty people were wrong about you're due dates and you both have labours waiting to happen!!

Here's lots of :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust: for everyone!! We all need some today I think!!! x x


----------



## charliebear

Jayne said:


> I think I just had a "show"....possibly......
> 
> I've been cramping all night and then when I went for a wee just now there was a big wet patch in my knickers (but not with urine, I would have noticed if I'd pee'd myself, lol) and the loo paper was pink with globs in. I've stuck a panty liner on and will see if I get any more.......
> 
> EDIT: And now my waters have gone! I'm trying to get through to the labour ward but there's no bloody answer, grr!!!

Good luck hun. x


----------



## charliebear

Morning November mummy's,

Kat - Glad you had a better nights sleep. 
Ryder - Sorry your feeling bad, hope you get it sorted. 

MrsP - labour :dust: to you, Hope Baby P comes and your feeling better soon. 

Well this morning, I'm going to :laundry: and :hangwashing: including abit of a tidy up. Then this afternoon need to go to the bank and get a few bits from the shops. So my day is busy, busy, busy. 

Hope everyone has a good day. x


----------



## babezone

hey guys

congrats on single digits kat! woop woop

And we can give a mini congrats on the due dates that shuda been lol jus think tho means bubba cud come anytime how scary

man i cant belive i only have 4 days to go...had last mw yesterday they upped me insulin which i new they wud do lol...but other then that everything was fine i asked all me questions lol i cudnt stop chattin....

hospital bag is NOW PACKED WOOOO lol
i jus need to buy me sum nice granny knickers and sum munchies and mags lol

cant belive how quick this is all going.....me thinks more washing today then sorting rest of baby bits out and i think i may start this at 12 lol sounds like a good time.....hope every1 okis x x xx


----------



## luvbunsazzle

Ha ha, i gave myself the time of 11 to start everything, then my friend phoned, and i have been gassing on the phone for the last 48 minutes!! Whoop's.
So going to make a start now :D

Glad everything is prepared for Archie's arrival hun, not long at all :D


----------



## vicwick

Hi ladies hope you are all well today. My hips pain has eased a littel so got a decent nights sleep last night apart from the wee stops lol

I'm at work still so trying to finish off little bits and pieces before i go off, its my last day Monday adn i cannot wait!!! i'm so excited. Off to ikea tonight to get some more storage for bubs room then it'll be all done :happydance:

ooo and got another bargain car seat base off ebay!!! £8.99!!!!!


----------



## babezone

luvbunsazzle said:


> Ha ha, i gave myself the time of 11 to start everything, then my friend phoned, and i have been gassing on the phone for the last 48 minutes!! Whoop's.
> So going to make a start now :D
> 
> Glad everything is prepared for Archie's arrival hun, not long at all :D

ok so i sed 12 lol buuuut.....i have put the washing on so ive made a start and i think i may start the rest at 1 lol nice number xx


----------



## luvbunsazzle

Ha ha im still here to, although im with you, i have done the :laundry: and the :dishes: have tidied my living room, kind of!!!


----------



## luvbunsazzle

vicwick said:


> Hi ladies hope you are all well today. My hips pain has eased a littel so got a decent nights sleep last night apart from the wee stops lol
> 
> I'm at work still so trying to finish off little bits and pieces before i go off, its my last day Monday adn i cannot wait!!! i'm so excited. Off to ikea tonight to get some more storage for bubs room then it'll be all done :happydance:
> 
> ooo and got another bargain car seat base off ebay!!! £8.99!!!!!

Not long till your a free women, untill LO arrives that is :D Bet you can't wait to finish work finally. 
Oooo great bargin hun :D
I know i need storage for Grape's room, well shelfs really, but my god the price puts me off!! GRRRR


----------



## babezone

luvbunsazzle said:


> Ha ha im still here to, although im with you, i have done the :laundry: and the :dishes: have tidied my living room, kind of!!!

im so one of these people that wisks round 10mins before oh is due home and makes it spotless lmao ***bullshit baffles brains*** 

lol xxx


----------



## luvbunsazzle

OH MY GOD GIRLS HELP

What am i going to do, i dont have any bedding, all i have is this

Fot the cot bed - *cot quilt, cot bumper, soft baby toy, appliqué cot blanket and fitted jersey cot bed sheet* 
For the moses basket - *fleece blanket, receiving blanket, 2 fitted sheets and a soft toy* 

What do i need? What other bedding shall i buy? How many?


----------



## charliebear

luvbunsazzle said:


> OH MY GOD GIRLS HELP
> 
> What am i going to do, i dont have any bedding, all i have is this
> 
> Fot the cot bed - *cot quilt, cot bumper, soft baby toy, appliqué cot blanket and fitted jersey cot bed sheet*
> For the moses basket - *fleece blanket, receiving blanket, 2 fitted sheets and a soft toy*
> 
> What do i need? What other bedding shall i buy? How many?

Dont panic hun, I've got......
Cot - 2 fitted and 2 flat sheets, 1 cellular blanket
Moses - 4 sheets (ish) and about 3 cellular blankets ( there is other blankets i can use too)

Matalan are great for bedding and great prices too, also my mum pointed out that TJ Hughes is also good but cheap (dont know if you have one of those though!) x


----------



## sam#3

Good luck Jayne, hope everything goes well for you.
Luvbunsazzle, ive got 4 fitted sheets, 4 flat sheets and various blankets (cellular,fleece, shawl etc!) for the moses basket and for the crib. 
I havent even got anything for the cotbed yet as my toddler is still using it as a bed but when i need it for LO i shall prob have bumper, 4 fitted sheets, 2 flat sheets plus quilt and pillow set for when hes old enough to have them. 
Hope this helps xx


----------



## charliebear

Oh, I have baby sleeping bags too. To use when in the cot. x


----------



## luvbunsazzle

Thanks girls, looks like i need to do abit of shopping on Saturday!!
Ha ha, it seemed such a big thing, i nearly cried when i was upstairs having a sort out in the nursery, ha ha!!! Bloomin hormonal raging women i am today!!


----------



## Belle

Good luck to you all!!! xx


----------



## babezone

luvbunsazzle said:


> Thanks girls, looks like i need to do abit of shopping on Saturday!!
> Ha ha, it seemed such a big thing, i nearly cried when i was upstairs having a sort out in the nursery, ha ha!!! Bloomin hormonal raging women i am today!!

lol u shuda seen me last night...ive got all me lil nephews bottles to save bit of dosh so all i had to do was buy new teats and i was packing them last night for my hossy bag and none of the bottles had lids!! lmao i broke down in tears hahaha my god im such a twit....so i called my mum and she was like its ok there here ive forgot to giv them to ya lol xxx


----------



## luvbunsazzle

LOL, it's a mad time isn't it!! These final stages of making sure everything is ready!! LOL


----------



## babezone

luvbunsazzle said:


> LOL, it's a mad time isn't it!! These final stages of making sure everything is ready!! LOL

i cud cry right now!!!! :hissy:

my pram STILL ISNT HERE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:hissy:

they sed wednesday there number is constantly engaged but how convienient they managed to pick up the one i was returning yesterday but had no new 1 for me :cry:

i really hope it gets sorted soon man theres like only 1 more working day and i need my pram and car seat for bubs x


----------



## luvbunsazzle

Awww babe, it'll be here, dont worry, keeping fingers tightly crossed for you hun.


----------



## luvbunsazzle

I JUST WON
a pot noodle spinning fork!! :D


----------



## XKatX

luvbunsazzle said:
 

> I JUST WON
> a pot noodle spinning fork!! :D

Yey!!!!:headspin:


----------



## XKatX

God I feel crap! Just popped into town and felt fine when I left. But my bump started hirting so bad and all this pressure was pushing on my undercarraige. I felt like I could take a breath properly because my bump felt so funny.I was addling around like a right looney. I had to come home without finishing what I went in for. So rubbish.:cry:


----------



## luvbunsazzle

Oooo hunni, maybe thats a good thing, it might mean the start of something


----------



## XKatX

I doubt it - knowing my luck!! Think it's just a crap day due to lack of sleep!


----------



## sam#3

Bless you Kat, but its exciting as it could be the start of something for you...:happydance:

I have to finish my xmas shopping tomoro and im dreading it i feel so crappy and tired today, usually im alright and keen to keep busy in case it helps things get going but ive not done anything today after getting my daughter off to school. 
Ive developed heartburn as well, ive not had it all through and then suddenly today ive had it for hours.... OoOoOo... i hate days like these!!! :cry:

:hug: to all xx


----------



## luvbunsazzle

Aww kat, im keeping fingers crossed and sending some :dust: 
Sam i know the feeling about going out, i love spending my time inside with the heeting on in my joggers!! ha ha, dont have much energy when i do get out. x


----------



## sam#3

Yep the heating is on and so are the PJ's and thats how it will stay til i have to go out tomoro!! 
Its really dark, windy and cold here today too which is a great excuse for staying in!! Well i wouldnt want to get a cold at this stage :rofl:

:hug:


----------



## MrsP

Hey ladies,

Just popping on to see how we all are?

XKatX - I hope it is the start of something for you :dust: x x :hug:
Luvbuns - You are very busy today
Sam#3 - Finish your Christmas shopping?! I haven't even started yet. Although I've thought about it if that counts. :rofl:

So I haven't quite sat down as I thought I would but I do feel better for getting the house work done and out of the way. I have two loads of washing blowing nicely on the :hangwashing:and the bedding in the :laundry: so that's that done. Made the a cottag pie for dinner so that just needs to be browned off in the oven when Si is home.

Hairdresser called, she has managed to fit me in for this afternoon rather than tomorrow. It maybe a bit of wishful thinking that something will happen tonight, but least if it does I have had my hair cut, otherwise wont happen till after Christmas.

Best go get ready to go out. Will try and have alittle :sleep: when I get back, um bath first I think, still aching but nothing happening. :hissy:

Will log on and catch up with you all later. Hope you all have a lovely afternoon. :hugs:

x x x x


----------



## luvbunsazzle

MrsP you just cant seem to stop, bless you, make sure when you get back this afternoon you get some rest, your in need of it. :D


----------



## sam#3

MrsP said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> Just popping on to see how we all are?
> 
> XKatX - I hope it is the start of something for you :dust: x x :hug:
> Luvbuns - You are very busy today
> Sam#3 - Finish your Christmas shopping?! I haven't even started yet. Although I've thought about it if that counts. :rofl:
> 
> So I haven't quite sat down as I thought I would but I do feel better for getting the house work done and out of the way. I have two loads of washing blowing nicely on the :hangwashing:and the bedding in the :laundry: so that's that done. Made the a cottag pie for dinner so that just needs to be browned off in the oven when Si is home.
> 
> Hairdresser called, she has managed to fit me in for this afternoon rather than tomorrow. It maybe a bit of wishful thinking that something will happen tonight, but least if it does I have had my hair cut, otherwise wont happen till after Christmas.
> 
> Best go get ready to go out. Will try and have alittle :sleep: when I get back, um bath first I think, still aching but nothing happening. :hissy:
> 
> Will log on and catch up with you all later. Hope you all have a lovely afternoon. :hugs:
> 
> x x x x

Thinking about it is just as good!! Just reading what you have done today is enough to make me need a :sleep:!!!
Hope you enjoy your haircut and good luck something happening tonight

:hug: xx


----------



## charliebear

XKatX said:


> God I feel crap! Just popped into town and felt fine when I left. But my bump started hirting so bad and all this pressure was pushing on my undercarraige. I felt like I could take a breath properly because my bump felt so funny.I was addling around like a right looney. I had to come home without finishing what I went in for. So rubbish.:cry:

:hugs: Might be the start of something. 

MrsP, busy again I see, have a good afternoon. 

Well, Its taken me ages but I have compleatly gutted the bathroom, mopped the hall and hung the washing. 
Think i'll have a cuppa, before getting ready and going to get my bits from the shops. x


----------



## ryder

I hope something is starting for you Kat!!!!

Hope everyone else is having a great day. 

I started feeling a bit better after sitting up last night for a bit. So I propped myself up on the couch and managed to get comfortable. 

I dont know what the hell was going on last night, I was either having a good hard set of the most painful BH;s I can imagine, or I have a kidney infection... Thats the only thing I can think of that would releive if you take the pressure off it. 

I was having alot of back pain the last couple weeks, but I figured it was just from sitting... 

Dont know what im going to do now... I could go in, but I hate being hooked up to the CTG and crap for nothing. All I want is some drugs lol!


----------



## Luhweez

Hopefully it was your BH ryder! good sign of things moving as you know! and i know their awful but no pain no gain right? *hugs* 

:dust: that all your babies arrive on time for you nov ladies!!


----------



## XKatX

Luhweez said:


> Hopefully it was your BH ryder! good sign of things moving as you know! and i know their awful but no pain no gain right? *hugs*
> 
> :dust: that all your babies arrive on time for you nov ladies!!

Thanks Luhweez!! Boy do we need it!!!


----------



## XKatX

Boy I'm shattered - OH just phoned to day he's gonna be home from work late tonight - so I think thats my cue to have an afternoon :sleep:!!!
My back is really aching and lowdown behind my pubic bone feels _really _ strange! A bit like a sweeping pressure - if you know what I mean?

You lot all sound so busy!! Sounds like you're all nesting - while I just waste the day chilling! It hasn't kicked in for me yet - still waiting patiently!!!

Mrs P - I expect another photo from you - actually 2!! One of your hair and we're still waiting for the curtain one too!


----------



## ryder

lol enjoy your day chillin Kat!!! 

My OB was trying to tell me I should relax and stuff lol! She was asking how I liked being away from working at the hospital and I told her I was booooreeeeeddd !!


----------



## XKatX

ryder said:


> lol enjoy your day chillin Kat!!!
> 
> My OB was trying to tell me I should relax and stuff lol! She was asking how I liked being away from working at the hospital and I told her I was booooreeeeeddd !!

Yep - me too!!! But I don't have the energy to do much right now. Catch 22!!!


----------



## Rachiebaby24

The tiredness now is a killer ay...i woke up the other day at 3 o clock!! still wasnt enough...had to have another nap about 6.30!!


----------



## luvbunsazzle

Afternoon to all my yummy mummies to be
Am just having a cuppa am resting as my back is now killing!!! Have gutted my bedroom, my god, i have never seen it so clean, i even changed the bedding!!! WHOOP
Going to cook Toad in the Hole for dinner tonight, Yummy :D Last time i made it though i exploded it in the oven, i used 2 packets of instant batter!! Whoop's!! 

Ryder - hope your feeling alittle better but if it does keep up i'd go in and get checked out, better to be on the the safe side, sending you some :dust:
Kat - have a nice cat nap, and enjoy some rest, sending more :dust: for you.
MrsP - i agree with Kat i want to see 2x pikky's now, curtains and hair do :D


----------



## MrsP

XKatX said:


> Boy I'm shattered - OH just phoned to day he's gonna be home from work late tonight - so I think thats my cue to have an afternoon :sleep:!!!
> My back is really aching and lowdown behind my pubic bone feels _really _ strange! A bit like a sweeping pressure - if you know what I mean?
> 
> You lot all sound so busy!! Sounds like you're all nesting - while I just waste the day chilling! It hasn't kicked in for me yet - still waiting patiently!!!
> 
> Mrs P - I expect another photo from you - actually 2!! One of your hair and we're still waiting for the curtain one too!


I know I know, I am being rubbish aren't I? Just finishing my toast and have some washing to fold then going for a bath, so I'll have another go with the stupid thing once I am done, if not I'll get Si to sort it when he gets in and I'll try and get them up tonight.

Delay is cos I'm taking them from my phone and software wont work. Camera is packed in bag.


----------



## MrsP

I feel more need for more dust, so here goes......

:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:

That should do the trick, lets hope it helps some of us.


----------



## cosmotbear

Hello lovely ladies!
WOW! Another busy day on the November thread...I can't remember anything I've just read!! Ohh...except my jealously for luvbun....a spinning pot noodle fork AND a toad in the hole...surely the best day ever??!! Kat, sorry to hear its all aching today hun. I was thinking about you today coz I started getting that weird scratchy feeling downstairs that I remember you talking about. Now I know how you feel!! I popped to hospital today to give them some more blood so they can test my iron levels ready for labour.. (eek). I managed a bit of ironing and now I'm going to start the nice HOT chicken curry ready for dinner. YUMMM!!


----------



## bubba4

Hey mummies been had bloods today, then took nan to see MIL, picked up some lunch. We then went tog et Medicine for MIL then off to parents evening. Was all good but that's how I like it. Hubby just gone to pick up nan to drop her home.

I am uncomfy still had hardly any sleep again, and was waking hubby up with all my moving around last night :( Hoping to get a better sleep 2nite.

Hope you all feeling better xxxxxx Labour dust is so needed I think..... Tootsie (my sis) did find out her cection date today but I will wait for her to update you all. We were both due on the same day.. :D


----------



## luvbunsazzle

cosmotbear said:


> Hello lovely ladies!
> WOW! Another busy day on the November thread...I can't remember anything I've just read!! Ohh...except my jealously for luvbun....a spinning pot noodle fork AND a toad in the hole...surely the best day ever??!! Kat, sorry to hear its all aching today hun. I was thinking about you today coz I started getting that weird scratchy feeling downstairs that I remember you talking about. Now I know how you feel!! I popped to hospital today to give them some more blood so they can test my iron levels ready for labour.. (eek). I managed a bit of ironing and now I'm going to start the nice HOT chicken curry ready for dinner. YUMMM!!

Ha Ha i can't wait for my spinning fork to arrive!! How awesome!! And yes indeedy home made toad in the home, YUM YUM. Oooo looks like your getting there with the stretching pains, not long to go now hun!!! Yummy save me some HOT curry :D


----------



## luvbunsazzle

bubba4 said:


> Hey mummies been had bloods today, then took nan to see MIL, picked up some lunch. We then went tog et Medicine for MIL then off to parents evening. Was all good but that's how I like it. Hubby just gone to pick up nan to drop her home.
> 
> I am uncomfy still had hardly any sleep again, and was waking hubby up with all my moving around last night :( Hoping to get a better sleep 2nite.
> 
> Hope you all feeling better xxxxxx Labour dust is so needed I think..... Tootsie (my sis) did find out her cection date today but I will wait for her to update you all. We were both due on the same day.. :D

Hey hun, hope your nan and mil are both ok. Hope you get some sleep tonight, i think alot of people need some, so many struggling with sleeping. 
Sending you some :dust: Ooo and cant wait to hear Tootsie's date :D


----------



## cosmotbear

bubba4 said:


> Hey mummies been had bloods today, then took nan to see MIL, picked up some lunch. We then went tog et Medicine for MIL then off to parents evening. Was all good but that's how I like it. Hubby just gone to pick up nan to drop her home.
> 
> I am uncomfy still had hardly any sleep again, and was waking hubby up with all my moving around last night :( Hoping to get a better sleep 2nite.
> 
> Hope you all feeling better xxxxxx Labour dust is so needed I think..... Tootsie (my sis) did find out her cection date today but I will wait for her to update you all. We were both due on the same day.. :D

:hug: sorry to hear your're not sleeping well. I think we'll all be insomniacs soon. I HATE going to bed now, its so painful and just the worst bit of the day... (never thought I'd say that!! :rofl:). So Tootsie is beating you to it I assume....!!?


----------



## XKatX

You're all so busy, busy, busy today & I've been so lazy! Just got out of bed again! I bought a new body pillow today from Tchibo. Mine was quite old and flat, so thought I'd treat myself. I just Love Tchibo - aren't I sad! So of course, I had to road test it!!

Mrs P - We need MORE labour dust!! we're all still here, so it obviously wasn't enough!!!

Mmmm Luvbun - can I come to yours for tea? Haven't had Toad in the hole for ages!
Cosmotbear - sorry you're having that scratchy feeling now. Mine went away, but has come back today with a vengeance. Oh the joys!! I should have a hot curry, but just the thought of it hurts my heartburn!! Owwwweee!

Bubba4 - looking forward to finding out Tootieis section date. I have a feeling we're all gong to be jealous! 

What is everyone up to this evening then? I bought the M&S meal for 2 for a tenner for tonight (1 main meal, 1 side dish, 1 dessert and 1 bottle wine) - and it looks lush. Can't wait!


----------



## MrsP

XKatX said:


> You're all so busy, busy, busy today & I've been so lazy! Just got out of bed again! I bought a new body pillow today from Tchibo. Mine was quite old and flat, so thought I'd treat myself. I just Love Tchibo - aren't I sad! So of course, I had to road test it!!
> 
> Mrs P - We need MORE labour dust!! we're all still here, so it obviously wasn't enough!!!
> 
> Mmmm Luvbun - can I come to yours for tea? Haven't had Toad in the hole for ages!
> Cosmotbear - sorry you're having that scratchy feeling now. Mine went away, but has come back today with a vengeance. Oh the joys!! I should have a hot curry, but just the thought of it hurts my heartburn!! Owwwweee!
> 
> Bubba4 - looking forward to finding out Tootieis section date. I have a feeling we're all gong to be jealous!
> 
> What is everyone up to this evening then? I bought the M&S meal for 2 for a tenner for tonight (1 main meal, 1 side dish, 1 dessert and 1 bottle wine) - and it looks lush. Can't wait!


Ok well here goes round two!

:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## charliebear

Evening everyone, 

I cant remember a thing of what i've just read!!! :dohh:

I'm not planning an evening of chilling tonight, going to save the relaxing for tomorrow. 
Going to change the bedding, sort out some stuff in the bedroom and sort through the kitchen cupboards - aiming to make space. I really dont think we need that spare kettle and fondue set!!! 
If the nesting instinct isnt going to find me, I'm going to make it happen and find it myself!! x


----------



## charliebear

That is some dust MrsP!!! x


----------



## ryder

lmao.. all those little fairy's kinda made my eyes funny looking at them haha. 

Very cute MrsP!!!


I just went and had my bllod and urine cultures taken and of course the lady tells me the results "might" be in by mon.... "Might" being the key word... Ummmm thanks???? Im def going to be making a trip to the hospital I think, if not tonight, def tomorow, I cant wait for a "maybe" on monday result.


----------



## XKatX

Ryder that is so crap. They really need to pull their fingers out.

Mrs P - Thankyou - that should do the trick!!!:happydance:


----------



## bubba4

Ryder poor you, I agree go to the hospital at least it will put your mind at rest.

MrsP wow on the Labour dust haha :D
Tootsie will def update soon and yes she is gonna beat me to it cosmo
Thanx luvbun def need a good nights sleep.
Kat hope you enjoyed your M&S meal.
I bought the kids pizza :D cheating I know but had enough.
Good Luck getting the nesting feeling charliebear :D xx


----------



## ryder

bubba4- lucky you... I looooove pizza!!!

All I want are some drugs right now lol...


----------



## cosmotbear

:haha: wow that is a LOT of labour dust!! I hope it does the trick. The scratchy feeling has been on and off all day now. What the hell is that Kat?? Its driving me mad!!


----------



## cosmotbear

ryder said:


> bubba4- lucky you... I looooove pizza!!!
> 
> All I want are some drugs right now lol...

:hug: poor you hun.


----------



## MrsP

Well if that doesn't do the trick then we have a hope in hells chance. x

Come on babies out you come!


----------



## MrsP

charliebear said:


> Evening everyone,
> 
> I cant remember a thing of what i've just read!!! :dohh:
> 
> I'm not planning an evening of chilling tonight, going to save the relaxing for tomorrow.
> Going to change the bedding, sort out some stuff in the bedroom and sort through the kitchen cupboards - aiming to make space. I really dont think we need that spare kettle and fondue set!!!
> If the nesting instinct isnt going to find me, I'm going to make it happen and find it myself!! x

Wow you are a busy bunny this evening.

How have the BH's been? x


----------



## cosmotbear

MrsP said:


> Well if that doesn't do the trick then we have a hope in hells chance. x
> 
> Come on babies out you come!

am feelin' ya Mrs P. I want this baby out ASAP now. This last bit is NOT FUN. How are your symptoms??


----------



## charliebear

MrsP said:


> charliebear said:
> 
> 
> Evening everyone,
> 
> I cant remember a thing of what i've just read!!! :dohh:
> 
> I'm not planning an evening of chilling tonight, going to save the relaxing for tomorrow.
> Going to change the bedding, sort out some stuff in the bedroom and sort through the kitchen cupboards - aiming to make space. I really dont think we need that spare kettle and fondue set!!!
> If the nesting instinct isnt going to find me, I'm going to make it happen and find it myself!! x
> 
> Wow you are a busy bunny this evening.
> 
> How have the BH's been? xClick to expand...

Well things need doing and I'm sick of waiting for the nesting to kick in!!!

BH arnt too bad, pains down low and back ache are now the major culprits of my discomfort!!

How are you doing?? x


----------



## MrsP

cosmotbear said:


> MrsP said:
> 
> 
> Well if that doesn't do the trick then we have a hope in hells chance. x
> 
> Come on babies out you come!
> 
> am feelin' ya Mrs P. I want this baby out ASAP now. This last bit is NOT FUN. How are your symptoms??Click to expand...


Have you had enough?

Slow honey, very slow! I had some period type pains and tightenings all afternoon, took a bath and paracetamol and everything seems to have subsided. :hissy:

But I've had a chat with baby P and explained as happy as I am to carry and look after it, it is time to come out now. 

x


----------



## cosmotbear

I'm getting more tightenings too Mrs P....that and my scratchy cervix!! Not needed any painkillers yet tho so guess I should stop complaining. Heres to it all picking up over the weekend. Maybe one of us will go next week...:happydance:


----------



## MrsP

One of us has got to go soon.

Bloody babies!!! This is riduculas!! I actually haven't felt too bad just a few days over the last couple of weeks, but I think it is the waiting that actually makes it worse. That and signs of labour are all nonsense!!!


----------



## MrsP

charliebear said:


> MrsP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charliebear said:
> 
> 
> Evening everyone,
> 
> I cant remember a thing of what i've just read!!! :dohh:
> 
> I'm not planning an evening of chilling tonight, going to save the relaxing for tomorrow.
> Going to change the bedding, sort out some stuff in the bedroom and sort through the kitchen cupboards - aiming to make space. I really dont think we need that spare kettle and fondue set!!!
> If the nesting instinct isnt going to find me, I'm going to make it happen and find it myself!! x
> 
> Wow you are a busy bunny this evening.
> 
> How have the BH's been? xClick to expand...
> 
> Well things need doing and I'm sick of waiting for the nesting to kick in!!!
> 
> BH arnt too bad, pains down low and back ache are now the major culprits of my discomfort!!
> 
> How are you doing?? xClick to expand...

Is your hot water bottle your new best friend?

I'm ok, things have taken a slow down!! :hissy: It's just this bloody waiting and not knowing when it's all coming that is driving me mad.

But I am trying to be positive. I have picked my induction date, just need mw to book it when I go for 40 week appointment. So if baby P hasn't arrived on own accord I have selected 14th November, 10 days after due date 2 days before my birthday and even if I have a 48 hour labour (which I hope I wont) I will have baby P here in no more than 23 days as of tomorrow. :happydance::happydance:


----------



## charliebear

MrsP said:


> Is your hot water bottle your new best friend?
> 
> I'm ok, things have taken a slow down!! :hissy: It's just this bloody waiting and not knowing when it's all coming that is driving me mad.
> 
> But I am trying to be positive. I have picked my induction date, just need mw to book it when I go for 40 week appointment. So if baby P hasn't arrived on own accord I have selected 14th November, 10 days after due date 2 days before my birthday and even if I have a 48 hour labour (which I hope I wont) I will have baby P here in no more than 23 days as of tomorrow. :happydance::happydance:

Managed without the bottle last night, but think I'll be filling it shortly!!

I'm hating the waiting too - haven't even thought about induction!! Just hoping something will happen before then. MW said we would book at 41 week appointment, if needed. But will be mentioning it at 40 week now!!

OH is ringing every night half way through shift to see how I'm doing and his DD and her OH both have their phone's waiting for me to call if needed!! Which makes it so real and me more impatient as were all so excited!! 

Aww, you'll be a yummy mummy before your birthday!! :happydance: x


----------



## XKatX

Ooochie you lot!! These BH really have stepped up a gear!! And this pressure deep in my pelvis is quite intense. That scratchy feeling, Cosmotbear - oochie again!! I think it's the cervix softening and doing things. I wish it would do it quicker though!! As for the back ache - I'd quite like a hot water bottle on it - but I'm just so hot right now I think it would finish me off!!!
Sounds like we're all gonna pop at the same time at this rate. Could be interesting text buddy wise!!!


----------



## MrsP

XKatX said:


> Ooochie you lot!! These BH really have stepped up a gear!! And this pressure deep in my pelvis is quite intense. That scratchy feeling, Cosmotbear - oochie again!! I think it's the cervix softening and doing things. I wish it would do it quicker though!! As for the back ache - I'd quite like a hot water bottle on it - but I'm just so hot right now I think it would finish me off!!!
> Sounds like we're all gonna pop at the same time at this rate. Could be interesting text buddy wise!!!

Hon I really don't think you are going to have to wait too long before you get to meet your LO.


----------



## Blob

You guys seem to have more going on than i do :hissy: its not fair!! I dont want to have to wait for ages :lol:


----------



## MrsP

charliebear said:


> MrsP said:
> 
> 
> Is your hot water bottle your new best friend?
> 
> I'm ok, things have taken a slow down!! :hissy: It's just this bloody waiting and not knowing when it's all coming that is driving me mad.
> 
> But I am trying to be positive. I have picked my induction date, just need mw to book it when I go for 40 week appointment. So if baby P hasn't arrived on own accord I have selected 14th November, 10 days after due date 2 days before my birthday and even if I have a 48 hour labour (which I hope I wont) I will have baby P here in no more than 23 days as of tomorrow. :happydance::happydance:
> 
> Managed without the bottle last night, but think I'll be filling it shortly!!
> 
> I'm hating the waiting too - haven't even thought about induction!! Just hoping something will happen before then. MW said we would book at 41 week appointment, if needed. But will be mentioning it at 40 week now!!
> 
> OH is ringing every night half way through shift to see how I'm doing and his DD and her OH both have their phone's waiting for me to call if needed!! Which makes it so real and me more impatient as were all so excited!!
> 
> Aww, you'll be a yummy mummy before your birthday!! :happydance: xClick to expand...

Oh bless them, how sweet. Does DD drive? Can Steve leave work quite easily if things get on the move?

I go to bed every night thinking is tonight the night?

I cried this morning cos Si is going to watch the football on Sunday and he is going on the train, mainly cos it is easier than driving but I was panicing encase he drinks too much and then can't get us there and say he doesn't get back in time. 

I don't expect him not to go out until the baby born but I'd sooner he is a bit closer to home!


----------



## luvbunsazzle

Evening all
Gosh you have all been rather busy
Mark had been called out, so im now lonely, but bonus we have got out baby monitor :D Finally :D


----------



## XKatX

luvbunsazzle said:
 

> Evening all
> Gosh you have all been rather busy
> Mark had been called out, so im now lonely, but bonus we have got out baby monitor :D Finally :D

Sorry he's been called out.
Good news about the baby monitor though!! We've decided not to get one. Not sure if we'll regret that or not!!!


----------



## bubba4

I need to get a crib drape rod anyone know where to get one got my cot one.. ???

I have monitors but not even took them out of the box :( actually everything is in boxes and packaging still. Guess I am thinking that if I am late again I still have nearly 4/5 weeks left. I hope this time is diff though.:D


----------



## luvbunsazzle

We thought it best as our bedroom is a different floor to the nursery. He chose it, bloomin expensive!!


----------



## charliebear

MrsP said:


> Oh bless them, how sweet. Does DD drive? Can Steve leave work quite easily if things get on the move?
> 
> I go to bed every night thinking is tonight the night?
> 
> I cried this morning cos Si is going to watch the football on Sunday and he is going on the train, mainly cos it is easier than driving but I was panicing encase he drinks too much and then can't get us there and say he doesn't get back in time.
> 
> I don't expect him not to go out until the baby born but I'd sooner he is a bit closer to home!

Snap!!! Im the same every night!! 

Yes, DD and her OH both drive, it would take OH an hour at the most toget home depending where he was - hence DD being on standby, I'm not too concerned that he wont make it back!!

Have you no other way of getting to the hospital?? I'm sure you'll be just fine on Sunday. And if it does happen he'll be back in time!!
I was panicing last sunday as OH had too much and wouldnt be able to stand never mind support me!! xx

I


----------



## luvbunsazzle

bubba4 said:


> I need to get a crib drape rod anyone know where to get one got my cot one.. ???
> 
> I have monitors but not even took them out of the box :( actually everything is in boxes and packaging still. Guess I am thinking that if I am late again I still have nearly 4/5 weeks left. I hope this time is diff though.:D

I think babies r us do them, but not 100% sure


----------



## bubba4

luvbunsazzle said:


> bubba4 said:
> 
> 
> I need to get a crib drape rod anyone know where to get one got my cot one.. ???
> 
> I have monitors but not even took them out of the box :( actually everything is in boxes and packaging still. Guess I am thinking that if I am late again I still have nearly 4/5 weeks left. I hope this time is diff though.:D
> 
> I think babies r us do them, but not 100% sureClick to expand...

I actually got my cot/bed one from there and they don't do one for a crib :( Thanx hun xx


----------



## Jem

Evening ladies

I have spent ages catching up on this thread as I haven't been on all day so apologises as I've forgotten most of what you've all said!!!!

Anyway, I too have been suffering from intense pressure down below and period type pain. Thought contractions were starting last night as they were getting regular and I could feel the build up of them and then them easing off and the pain going for a few mins then starting again. Then it eased off altogether. All today I've had the pressure and period pain again. I've been to tots and out shopping with my mum and then to my goddaughter's birthday party so keeping myself busy cos it's been uncomfortable!

Sounds like you're getting the same MrsP and wow to Jayne's water's breaking!

Oh and Kat, no there was no sugar in my urine!!!!! :happydance:

Here's some labour dust for us all

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## MrsP

Morning mummies,

How are we all?

Well girls, I have been up since 6am bright and breezy although laid in bed till 8am!

Got up at 6.30am and made a cuppa for me and Si, before he got ready to go off to work. 

So have some lovely little period type pains, not painful just there and I have had my show. Well I am more than certain and called the mw and she said that it sounds like it. Called her as noticed it in my underwear rather than on tissue when wiping and as it wasn't clumpy (sorry tmi), and more of a wet discharge but brownish in colour looked more like last dregs of AF (sorry TMI) I thought I best check incase it was something to worry about as change of discharge colour, but wee is as clear as a whilstle and all was ok with that at appointment on Wednesday. Although I'm still not getting my hopes up.

So today I have nothing planned, although I woke up thinking with my stomach thinking my throat has been cut, so may go off and get a MacDonalds breakfast, naughty I know but stuff it!!

What have we all got planned today?


----------



## XKatX

Morning all - hope you slept well last night.

Mrs P - go for it - I was just thinking about Macdonalds breakfasts yesterday too.

Well, I had a very interesting evening. As you know I'd been uncomfortable all day. Then the BH got really bad - not sure if they were still BH or contractions. The pain was intense and all the way round my back and under my bump. I really didn't know where to put myself. Was going to time them - but couldn't sit still long enough!! Then at a bout 9 o'clock ***Warning TMI alert!!!!***............... I needed the loo. Really suddenly and really badly and suffered extreme explosive diarreoah!!!! I barely made it to the loo. Then the pains got worse, so had a hot bath and took paracetamol. It didn't really help, so went to bed with hubby (who is starting to look a bit concerned by this point!!). I had about 3 more contractions/BH - then all of a sudden they stoppped! Just like that!:hissy:
That was the end of that and I had a good nights sleep. I'm so gutted - I really thought it was the start!

Anyway, still getting tightening (not painful) today, so I'm gonna go on a really long walk and see if I can walk this thing out of me!!!
I should say that I have had no show yet and neither have my waters broken.

So lets see what today holds ladies!!!!


----------



## MrsP

Looking promising Kat - maybe baby B will be here by the time the weekend is out?

Fingers crossed x x


----------



## XKatX

Forgot to say Mrs P - good news about your show!!


----------



## MrsP

ta love!

Getting particularly achey. I can't help but look more into it all, I really am trying not too.

Didn't go MacDonalds, made beans on tast, although seem to be wearing most of it!!


----------



## XKatX

MrsP said:


> ta love!
> 
> Getting particularly achey. I can't help but look more into it all, I really am trying not too.
> 
> Didn't go MacDonalds, made beans on tast, although seem to be wearing most of it!!

Well, thanks for putting Macdonalds into my head, then not having any yourself!! You're a naughty girl!!!


----------



## luvbunsazzle

Morning Ladies

MrsP - great news re the show, i do hope this is the start of something for you :dust:
Kat - that sounds really odd and rather painful and uncomfortable, but hoping and praying for you things are moving along :dust:

Im still feeling my perky self as i have done all week, although i am sufferring from another head cold this morning, GRRR, Mark got called out again last night, but at 1:20am and didnt arrive home till 4:30am bless him so he's in bed, i dont know when he has to get up to go back to work, but just leaving him sleep. I plan on doing yet more prepping and cleaning today, although might not do as much as yesterday, see how im feeling later.
Some labour dust for all
:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## XKatX

What does your OH do Luvbun?? Just being nosey!! 
Sorry you have another head cold.
And thanks for the labour dust!!!


----------



## luvbunsazzle

He is a tail lift engineer lol


----------



## Jem

Morning ladies!!!!

Well I have to say snap to you MrsP! Had what I think is my show this morning. Streaky blood when I'm wiping and some in my pants *sorry for TMI!!!* Still getting period type pain so hoping something happens soon as I don't want this going on for weeks!!!!

Sounding promising for you too Kat and what with our Cosmotbear's water's breaking it's all happening!!!

Hope your head cold eases Sarah xxx

How are we all today otherwise? x


----------



## SuzyQ

:happydance: Its all sounding very promising for you ladies!! I'm jealous :sulk: but also excited for yous! Maybe some babies this weekend!! xx


----------



## luvbunsazzle

Oooo Jem, sounds rather exciting, not much longer i dont think for you either :dust: anyway as i think you deserve it.


----------



## bubba4

Wow all these signs are good :D

Well I have done the irong on 2nd load of washing and am about to have a cuppa. Although ironing is def getting more uncomfy had to sit down this time. I have to say have left it so was quiet a bit. 

Baby in a good mood so making things alot easier. :D

Good Luck to cosmo to hopefully another Nov baby born early :D
Wonder who will be next ???


----------



## luvbunsazzle

Anyone heard anything re Jayne? Dont know who her text buddy is?
Bubba4 your very busy with all this ironing, get some rest, i'll send Mark over to finish the ironing for you bless him!! :D He is quite a dab hand with the old iron.

Well it's definatly not going to be me, have mild bh, but nothing making me think im having Grape anytime soon.


----------



## bubba4

luvbunsazzle said:


> Anyone heard anything re Jayne? Dont know who her text buddy is?
> Bubba4 your very busy with all this ironing, get some rest, i'll send Mark over to finish the ironing for you bless him!! :D He is quite a dab hand with the old iron.
> 
> Well it's definatly not going to be me, have mild bh, but nothing making me think im having Grape anytime soon.

Thanx hun will rememeber for next time :D I have no signs BH but been having them for ages. I am so expecting this baby to be late as the girls, but would really love to be on time or even early.

:cloud9: Wishful thinking.


----------



## luvbunsazzle

Well you need some :dust: then hun
Keeping fingers crossed that LO is early or on time for you hun


----------



## XKatX

I've decided today that none of these signs actually mean jack s**t!!! We've all been having them for weeks now and bog all has happened. I think they're just a tease and after last night - I'm just going to ignore them all. 
So there. Strop over.


----------



## luvbunsazzle

Are you glad you got it all off your chest Kat, lol bless you.


----------



## MrsP

XKatX said:


> I've decided today that none of these signs actually mean jack s**t!!! We've all been having them for weeks now and bog all has happened. I think they're just a tease and after last night - I'm just going to ignore them all.
> So there. Strop over.

I'm with you on this, stupid bloody signs. :hissy:

We need to POS and it tells us this is labour and not all in our head!


----------



## XKatX

MrsP said:


> XKatX said:
> 
> 
> I've decided today that none of these signs actually mean jack s**t!!! We've all been having them for weeks now and bog all has happened. I think they're just a tease and after last night - I'm just going to ignore them all.
> So there. Strop over.
> 
> I'm with you on this, stupid bloody signs. :hissy:
> 
> We need to POS and it tells us this is labour and not all in our head!Click to expand...

We should be able to POAS that gives you a number between 1 and 100, with 100 being ready to go. At least we'd know how close we were then!!!!


----------



## MrsP

Jem - Sounds very promising for you and Faith was early so there is certainly light in your tunnel.

SuzyQ - Still October so still time for you, although you're very welcome to join us crazy November mummies.

Bubba4 - You're very busy this morning. Having a little burst of energy are we.

Have I missed something about cosmobear, I didn't realise her waters had broke?

So after logging on this morning I have since been back to sleep for 1hr 1/2, must of needed it. Although no signs, no aching no nothing!!! This is rubbish!!!


----------



## bubba4

MrsP said:


> Jem - Sounds very promising for you and Faith was early so there is certainly light in your tunnel.
> 
> SuzyQ - Still October so still time for you, although you're very welcome to join us crazy November mummies.
> 
> Bubba4 - You're very busy this morning. Having a little burst of energy are we.
> 
> Have I missed something about cosmobear, I didn't realise her waters had broke?
> 
> So after logging on this morning I have since been back to sleep for 1hr 1/2, must of needed it. Although no signs, no aching no nothing!!! This is rubbish!!!

 
Guess so although sitting down. :rofl: Poor kat and u it will happen just think how long its been since you found out you were preggers. not long now. 

Cosmo added a topic this morning :happydance: waters had gone :happydance:

thanx for dust luvbun xxx


----------



## XKatX

Just been chatting to both Alio and Becky by text. Ali is getting used to Finns routine and is soooooo in love!! Becky is still in hospital with jacob as he needs antibiotics. She sounds quite upbeat though.
Edited to add: The antibiotics are because he was so early. Because he came so quickly, the antibiotics Becky had would have had no chance to work properly for him. So some of his own and see how he does!


----------



## luvbunsazzle

Glad both girls and both baby boys are doing well.
Hope Jacob gets to come home soon.


----------



## ryder

Glad to hear everyone is keeping busy!

Im jealous of everyone else and their pending labor though :D ha ha... good luck though ladies!

:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## MrsP

Thanks for update Kat, glad they are doing well x


----------



## MrsP

Why am I crying? I feel so irritable and shitty, I think I need a bitch slap to pull myself together.

I'm not even fedup being pregnant, I am just fed up.

Sorry for whining girls, i know we all feel like crap!


----------



## ryder

awwww, MrsP... Hope you feel better soon hun! I know what you mean about being fed up with things... 

:hug:

I think my OH's Gramma has passed, his sister called a few mins ago and now he has gone up to bed without saying anything :(


----------



## XKatX

MrsP said:


> Why am I crying? I feel so irritable and shitty, I think I need a bitch slap to pull myself together.
> 
> I'm not even fedup being pregnant, I am just fed up.
> 
> Sorry for whining girls, i know we all feel like crap!

:hug::hug::hug::hug: Oh babes - I was like that the other day. Had a real feel sorry for myself day!! Wish I was closer. I would come round and take you out for lunch, in a really nice place and we'd talk about what our babies will look like and things!!
Really do wish there was something I could do to help though x x


----------



## luvbunsazzle

MrsP said:


> Why am I crying? I feel so irritable and shitty, I think I need a bitch slap to pull myself together.
> 
> I'm not even fedup being pregnant, I am just fed up.
> 
> Sorry for whining girls, i know we all feel like crap!

Sending :hugs: hunni
Baby P will be here soon enough and you will have such amazing love, it's all worth it, and although the end is now dragging when we go through labour and get the final peice, our baby, we know it's the most precious moment and thing in the world.


----------



## MrsP

ryder said:


> awwww, MrsP... Hope you feel better soon hun! I know what you mean about being fed up with things...
> 
> :hug:
> 
> I think my OH's Gramma has passed, his sister called a few mins ago and now he has gone up to bed without saying anything :(

Oh no, sorry to hear that Ryder.

Have you been up to check on him or you leaving him with it? :hug:


----------



## XKatX

ryder said:


> awwww, MrsP... Hope you feel better soon hun! I know what you mean about being fed up with things...
> 
> :hug:
> 
> I think my OH's Gramma has passed, his sister called a few mins ago and now he has gone up to bed without saying anything :(

Oh dear - sorry about OH Gramma. Thats so sad. Men deal with things in a funny way don't they.


----------



## luvbunsazzle

ryder said:


> awwww, MrsP... Hope you feel better soon hun! I know what you mean about being fed up with things...
> 
> :hug:
> 
> I think my OH's Gramma has passed, his sister called a few mins ago and now he has gone up to bed without saying anything :(

Hope he is ok hun, and were all here for you. Take care big :hug:


----------



## ryder

MrsP said:


> ryder said:
> 
> 
> awwww, MrsP... Hope you feel better soon hun! I know what you mean about being fed up with things...
> 
> :hug:
> 
> I think my OH's Gramma has passed, his sister called a few mins ago and now he has gone up to bed without saying anything :(
> 
> Oh no, sorry to hear that Ryder.
> 
> Have you been up to check on him or you leaving him with it? :hug:Click to expand...

Yes, I just went up to see him and he was upset, so I didnt even have to ask. But he wants to be alone for awhile... :( 

Now im crying :( Im so sad, my poor oh :(


----------



## MrsP

Maybe we should have all moved in together for this last stretch. Could you imagine all those the tears and those hormones. :rofl:

Lunch sounds great Kat, where shall we go? Who else wants to come?

I want chips and something!! Followed by a big yummy chocolate dessert. Someone will have to come and get me though cos driving is uncomfortable.


----------



## Jem

MrsP said:


> Jem - Sounds very promising for you and Faith was early so there is certainly light in your tunnel.
> 
> SuzyQ - Still October so still time for you, although you're very welcome to join us crazy November mummies.
> 
> Bubba4 - You're very busy this morning. Having a little burst of energy are we.
> 
> Have I missed something about cosmobear, I didn't realise her waters had broke?
> 
> So after logging on this morning I have since been back to sleep for 1hr 1/2, must of needed it. Although no signs, no aching no nothing!!! This is rubbish!!!

Hope so Michelle! Have a constant period type pain and keep getting blood when I go to the loo x


----------



## ryder

MrsP said:


> Maybe we should have all moved in together for this last stretch. Could you imagine all those the tears and those hormones. :rofl:
> 
> Lunch sounds great Kat, where shall we go? Who else wants to come?
> 
> I want chips and something!! Followed by a big yummy chocolate dessert. Someone will have to come and get me though cos driving is uncomfortable.

I want to come, it might take me a few days to fly over though... 

:rofl:


----------



## MrsP

ryder said:


> MrsP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ryder said:
> 
> 
> awwww, MrsP... Hope you feel better soon hun! I know what you mean about being fed up with things...
> 
> :hug:
> 
> I think my OH's Gramma has passed, his sister called a few mins ago and now he has gone up to bed without saying anything :(
> 
> Oh no, sorry to hear that Ryder.
> 
> Have you been up to check on him or you leaving him with it? :hug:Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, I just went up to see him and he was upset, so I didnt even have to ask. But he wants to be alone for awhile... :(
> 
> Now im crying :( Im so sad, my poor oh :(Click to expand...

:hug::hug:


----------



## MrsP

Jem said:


> MrsP said:
> 
> 
> Jem - Sounds very promising for you and Faith was early so there is certainly light in your tunnel.
> 
> SuzyQ - Still October so still time for you, although you're very welcome to join us crazy November mummies.
> 
> Bubba4 - You're very busy this morning. Having a little burst of energy are we.
> 
> Have I missed something about cosmobear, I didn't realise her waters had broke?
> 
> So after logging on this morning I have since been back to sleep for 1hr 1/2, must of needed it. Although no signs, no aching no nothing!!! This is rubbish!!!
> 
> Hope so Michelle! Have a constant period type pain and keep getting blood when I go to the loo xClick to expand...

Well I'm not getting anything other that p1ssed off, so least one of us is doing something.

Comeone Ollie come out and play PPPPLLLLEEEEAAASSSEEE!!!!


----------



## Jem

So sorry about your OH's Gramma, Ryder xxx

Kat big hugs to you xxx

Bubba4 keeping busy by the sounds of it! xxx


----------



## luvbunsazzle

I'll come, haven done lunch with the girls in ages :D


----------



## MrsP

ryder said:


> MrsP said:
> 
> 
> Maybe we should have all moved in together for this last stretch. Could you imagine all those the tears and those hormones. :rofl:
> 
> Lunch sounds great Kat, where shall we go? Who else wants to come?
> 
> I want chips and something!! Followed by a big yummy chocolate dessert. Someone will have to come and get me though cos driving is uncomfortable.
> 
> I want to come, it might take me a few days to fly over though...
> 
> :rofl:Click to expand...

Well then we'll have to have more than one lunch and unfortunately more than one dessert so you can join us! :rofl:


----------



## Jem

MrsP said:


> Jem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsP said:
> 
> 
> Jem - Sounds very promising for you and Faith was early so there is certainly light in your tunnel.
> 
> SuzyQ - Still October so still time for you, although you're very welcome to join us crazy November mummies.
> 
> Bubba4 - You're very busy this morning. Having a little burst of energy are we.
> 
> Have I missed something about cosmobear, I didn't realise her waters had broke?
> 
> So after logging on this morning I have since been back to sleep for 1hr 1/2, must of needed it. Although no signs, no aching no nothing!!! This is rubbish!!!
> 
> Hope so Michelle! Have a constant period type pain and keep getting blood when I go to the loo xClick to expand...
> 
> Well I'm not getting anything other that p1ssed off, so least one of us is doing something.
> 
> Comeone Ollie come out and play PPPPLLLLEEEEAAASSSEEE!!!!Click to expand...

Hope Ollie's hearing you!!!! x

If you've had you show, things might happen soon. Thing is I could still be here next week and no difference! At least with Faith I knew cos my waters went!!!! x


----------



## MrsP

Might see if Si fancies going out for something to eat tonight, haven't loads of pennies this month but even for a nando's or Harvester. Feel the need to escape.


----------



## Jem

MrsP said:


> Might see if Si fancies going out for something to eat tonight, haven't loads of pennies this month but even for a nando's or Harvester. Feel the need to escape.

Sounds good Michelle! I think he'll go for that! x


----------



## luvbunsazzle

I think that sounds like a plan MrsP will be nice for you to go out spend some time with Si, and enjoy your time as a couple before babyP comes :D


----------



## MrsP

Jem said:


> MrsP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsP said:
> 
> 
> Jem - Sounds very promising for you and Faith was early so there is certainly light in your tunnel.
> 
> SuzyQ - Still October so still time for you, although you're very welcome to join us crazy November mummies.
> 
> Bubba4 - You're very busy this morning. Having a little burst of energy are we.
> 
> Have I missed something about cosmobear, I didn't realise her waters had broke?
> 
> So after logging on this morning I have since been back to sleep for 1hr 1/2, must of needed it. Although no signs, no aching no nothing!!! This is rubbish!!!
> 
> Hope so Michelle! Have a constant period type pain and keep getting blood when I go to the loo xClick to expand...
> 
> Well I'm not getting anything other that p1ssed off, so least one of us is doing something.
> 
> Comeone Ollie come out and play PPPPLLLLEEEEAAASSSEEE!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Hope Ollie's hearing you!!!! x
> 
> If you've had you show, things might happen soon. Thing is I could still be here next week and no difference! At least with Faith I knew cos my waters went!!!! xClick to expand...

Maybe we should have a breaking waters afternoon, after we have all done lunch obviously!! Then we'd definately know for sure!

Well I am certain it was, but I don't know. Maybe I am just doubting cos I don't believe things will happen. When I wipe I have nothing on tissue but undies show different, but it's not mocousy (sorry tmi) it's just wet, have been loosing lumpy bits for over a week now. Oh I don't bloody know!! :hissy:


----------



## Jem

Yep let's break our waters after lunch!:rofl:


----------



## MrsP

Kat has to go first, she is due first only right.

This could be interesting!!


----------



## luvbunsazzle

I cant believe 2 Nov mummies have had babies already, we have 2 whose waters have broken, so babies could come anytime!!

Girls it's going to be us next, i know it, Kat first, she has to go, then MrsP and Jem, then i'll be last, only fair :D


----------



## MrsP

Come on babies!!!


----------



## Jem

It's looking good for us November Mummies isn't it! I think we're all going to go early!!!!! Is that wishful thinking?????x


----------



## XKatX

Oh my goodness - I go for some lunchand when I get back there's 3 pages to go through!!
Ryder - I'm so, so sorry about your OH Gramma. Big :hug: to him.

Mrs P - we should go somewhere really posh I think. Dress up, slap on the make up and drink pretend cocktails!!! Sound slike such fun!!

As for whoever mentioned the waters breaking afternoon - good call!!! And yes, I agree, it is only right I go first!!!:happydance:


----------



## MrsP

Wishingful thinking Jem!!

The only thing that is going early is my sanity!! :rofl:


----------



## XKatX

Mrs P - you should go to a curry house!! Nice hot curry, loads of :sex: and a hot bath!! Sounds like the sort of plan you need girly!!!


----------



## MrsP

XKatX said:


> Oh my goodness - I go for some lunchand when I get back there's 3 pages to go through!!
> Ryder - I'm so, so sorry about your OH Gramma. Big :hug: to him.
> 
> Mrs P - we should go somewhere really posh I think. Dress up, slap on the make up and drink pretend cocktails!!! Sound slike such fun!!
> 
> As for whoever mentioned the waters breaking afternoon - good call!!! And yes, I agree, it is only right I go first!!!:happydance:

You know what I don't care where we go as long as I can have chocolate something for dessert!!

Ooo... 

Lets not forget the bottle of pink champagne!! Each!!! :rofl:


----------



## MrsP

XKatX said:


> Mrs P - you should go to a curry house!! Nice hot curry, loads of :sex: and a hot bath!! Sounds like the sort of plan you need girly!!!

I think honey you might just be right.

One problem I normally have a byriani, which I don't think it quite hot enough is it?

As for the :sex: think that's what caused Wednesday night's BH's!! Si knows I've had what I think is my show so don't know how lucky I will be but anything is worth a try.

Think should eat first so least if it does work then I've eaten before hospital on the other hand might make me sick.

So which one first girls? curry or sex?


----------



## XKatX

MrsP said:


> XKatX said:
> 
> 
> Mrs P - you should go to a curry house!! Nice hot curry, loads of :sex: and a hot bath!! Sounds like the sort of plan you need girly!!!
> 
> I think honey you might just be right.
> 
> One problem I normally have a byriani, which I don't think it quite hot enough is it.
> 
> As for the :sex: think that's what caused Wednesday night's BH's!! Si knows I've had what I think is my show so don't know how lucky I will be but anything is worth a try.
> 
> Think should eat first so least if it does work then I've eaten before hospital on the other hand might make me sick.
> 
> So which one first girls curry or sex?Click to expand...

Curry, then get home, have loads of hot :sex: on the stairs, then have a hot bath. (Only after you've laid on your back long enough for his :spermy: to do the job though!!!) And at the curry house, tell them to spice up your byriani coz you're waiting for your baby!!!:rofl:

Hmm - guess what I'm up to tonight?!!!!!


----------



## MrsP

XKatX said:


> MrsP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> XKatX said:
> 
> 
> Mrs P - you should go to a curry house!! Nice hot curry, loads of :sex: and a hot bath!! Sounds like the sort of plan you need girly!!!
> 
> I think honey you might just be right.
> 
> One problem I normally have a byriani, which I don't think it quite hot enough is it.
> 
> As for the :sex: think that's what caused Wednesday night's BH's!! Si knows I've had what I think is my show so don't know how lucky I will be but anything is worth a try.
> 
> Think should eat first so least if it does work then I've eaten before hospital on the other hand might make me sick.
> 
> So which one first girls curry or sex?Click to expand...
> 
> Curry, then get home, have loads of hot :sex: on the stairs, then have a hot bath. (Only after you've laid on your back long enough for his :spermy: to do the job though!!!) And at the curry house, tell them to spice up your byriani coz you're waiting for your baby!!!:rofl:
> 
> Hmm - guess what I'm up to tonight?!!!!!Click to expand...

Sounds like a plan to me.

He's cottoned on the this sex thing, he said the other day you only want me for my sperm :blush:, well if I said no I'd be lying!! :rofl:

Lets not forget to wear out best knickers to the curry house cos then waters are bound to go!


----------



## XKatX

I was thinking about going to Bluewater tomorrow, just for a last bit of shopping before baby comes. They have some nice restaurants there too. I've started worrying today though, that perhaps it's a bit too far away. It's at least half an hours drive, thats if the traffic is very good. And it's on the m25, so the traffic could get snarled up at any moment.
Do you think it's a really bad idea? Not sure what to do now.


----------



## MrsP

Might not be the best plan that you have had today. Maybe you should stay local hon.

But we could meet for Christmas shopping once LO's are born cos traffic ok, it only takes about 40 minutes from here.


----------



## XKatX

MrsP said:


> Might not be the best plan that you have had today. Maybe you should stay local hon.
> 
> But we could meet for Christmas shopping once LO's are born cos traffic ok, it only takes about 40 minutes from here.

That would be brill! I was just thinking this morning that it would be lovely to get together with you ladies. It seems a bit mad that we have the conversations we do and share all this support, when we haven't even met!!
It will give us all something to look forward to as well. I bet this talk about shopping and pink champagne has stopped the tears Mrs P?


----------



## MrsP

XKatX said:


> MrsP said:
> 
> 
> Might not be the best plan that you have had today. Maybe you should stay local hon.
> 
> But we could meet for Christmas shopping once LO's are born cos traffic ok, it only takes about 40 minutes from here.
> 
> That would be brill! I was just thinking this morning that it would be lovely to get together with you ladies. It seems a bit mad that we have the conversations we do and share all this support, when we haven't even met!!
> It will give us all something to look forward to as well. I bet this talk about shopping and pink champagne has stopped the tears Mrs P?Click to expand...

Yes it has, think the cake I just had helped too!! :rofl:

Didn't quite fancy lunch.

We definately need to sort something out somewhere we can all get too. Maybe something for the new year? x


----------



## XKatX

That seems so far away - but it's not!! We should have all delivered and be nice and settled by then. Get organising!!!


----------



## luvbunsazzle

Oooo girls i like this idea. Make sure public transport is kinda good as i dont drive :(


----------



## MrsP

Well i don't mind doing the organising. 

Where is central and easy for most to get too? I'm thinking London might be best? If not suggestions please? x


----------



## luvbunsazzle

Oooo ive never been to London!!


----------



## MrsP

Oh bless!!

Would it be suitable for you though? Just though most people can get a train straight into town.

Now do we do this with or without babies? 

uummm......

Just thinking dinner?? wine??? 

Answers on a postcard!!!


----------



## XKatX

I hate London!! With a passion!! But will go if it means I meet you girlies! Not night time though - I refuse to do public transport at night - it's not safe.


----------



## MrsP

Where else would be somewhere easy we could all get too?


----------



## Ria_Rose

Oh .. seem to have wandered into a private conversation.:blush:

For a minute I was envisaging 20 heavily pregnant women meeting in the middle of Oxford Street within weeks of their due dates, until I read the original thread by Mrs P, mind you we could have placed bets on who was going to drop on the day.


----------



## luvbunsazzle

Dont be daft Ria, you haven entered a private post, your more than welcome on this thread :D


----------



## Blob

Have to say it again girlies i'm sooooo jealous that you're getting all threse signs somethings happening.

Oh and Kat not everyone has a show or loses their plug until they're in full blown labour!!!!!! :yipee:


----------



## Ria_Rose

lol, I just hate walking in halfway through a conversation. I do that a lot since having to rely on library computers.

However ... *fingers crossed* ... we might have wi-fi by this weekend as the little box arrived today, just need OH to set it up.


----------



## luvbunsazzle

Thats brilliant news, then you can have your daily fix with us other mummies, do you have a text buddy hun?
How you finding things?


----------



## Ria_Rose

Blob said:


> Have to say it again girlies i'm sooooo jealous that you're getting all threse signs somethings happening.

Me too, I keep checking for everything. My LO did a LOT of moving on tueday night - was hoping he was engading, and then when I saw my MW she said he might ahve turned breach!!! Thankfully I was due a scan the next day and he's not breach, but also not engaded (as she could see his whole head). Here's me wishing.


----------



## Ria_Rose

luvbunsazzle said:


> Thats brilliant news, then you can have your daily fix with us other mummies, do you have a text buddy hun?
> How you finding things?

Nope not anymore. And feeling a bit lonely, we moved to Swindon when I went on maternity and finding it hard to meet people. So when LO is born I'm going to try joining baby classes. And on top of that no internet since we moved - missed so much.

However I have had A LOT of trips to Swindon Hospital - think I've been there more times this last month than any hospital in my life. LO really isn't behaving at the moment, lol.


----------



## ryder

Ria_Rose said:


> Blob said:
> 
> 
> Have to say it again girlies i'm sooooo jealous that you're getting all threse signs somethings happening.
> 
> Me too, I keep checking for everything. My LO did a LOT of moving on tueday night - was hoping he was engading, and then when I saw my MW she said he might ahve turned breach!!! Thankfully I was due a scan the next day and he's not breach, but also not engaded (as she could see his whole head). Here's me wishing.Click to expand...

Dont worry Ria... Here the doctors dont even check for engagement. The baby can move in and out of engagement right up until birth. As long as he is head down that is all that matters :D


----------



## Jem

MrsP said:


> Wishingful thinking Jem!!
> 
> The only thing that is going early is my sanity!! :rofl:

:rofl:


----------



## XKatX

:hi: Ria-Rose!! This is definately not a private conversation - just maybe slightly loopy!!! Come and join our slightly insane little world!! You soon will be sucked into it once you have W-fi!!!
Don't worry about engaging hun - my sister has 2 children and neither of them engaged before labour. She went on to have a 6 hour and 4 hour labour!!!


----------



## luvbunsazzle

Ria_Rose said:


> luvbunsazzle said:
> 
> 
> Thats brilliant news, then you can have your daily fix with us other mummies, do you have a text buddy hun?
> How you finding things?
> 
> Nope not anymore. And feeling a bit lonely, we moved to Swindon when I went on maternity and finding it hard to meet people. So when LO is born I'm going to try joining baby classes. And on top of that no internet since we moved - missed so much.
> 
> However I have had A LOT of trips to Swindon Hospital - think I've been there more times this last month than any hospital in my life. LO really isn't behaving at the moment, lol.Click to expand...

I'll pm you my mobile number hun, bless ya, sorry to hear your so lonely, i know the feeling all to well also, but like you looking forward to having Grape and joining lots of groups to meet new people.

Bless you hun, seems like your going through it, hope LO starts behaving soon for you, but it might be a sign it's wanting to make an appearence :D


----------



## Ria_Rose

XKatX said:


> :hi: Ria-Rose!! This is definately not a private conversation - just maybe slightly loopy!!! Come and join our slightly insane little world!! You soon will be sucked into it once you have W-fi!!!
> Don't worry about engaging hun - my sister has 2 children and neither of them engaged before labour. She went on to have a 6 hour and 4 hour labour!!!

Well more concerned now as they think he's small and a few other complications - will post a proper thread to explain all. 

And thanks Sarah just replied.


----------



## Jem

Gosh I go away for abit and need to catch up on like 4 pages!!!! Anyway as I try to remember the conversations:

Ria Rose never think you're intruding on a private conversation bless you!

Kat I wouldn't go far tomorrow with what you've been experiencing lately! You just don't know!

MrsP my friend has text me telling me to eat a curry tonight but I only eat masala so don't think that's going to work!!! Hey ho, might have one anyway!!!:rofl:
You should have a hot hot curry followed by :sex: and then wait for baby P to arrive!!!! x

Still getting this dull period pain x


----------



## Jem

Forgot to put, would love a meet up after the babas are all born!!!

Sorry to hear you're lonely Ria Rose. Big hugs hun xxx


----------



## ryder

Ria, I hope your LO is ok... I had to have a bunch of appointments cause at 35ws I had really low fluids and bubs was measuring very small for what they considered to be normal. And by 38ws she had put on a huge growth spurt and my fluids went up a bunch too... 

I will check out your other thread once you post it though.


----------



## MrsP

Ria - Nothing private here honey, crazy and insane but certainly not private. Sorry you are lonely but hopefully you'll be able to join us mad mummies everyday.

Jem - Hope Ollie hurries up!

Well just had hot bath No1, then got out on my knees at side of bed doing pelvic rolls - naked big old toosh wooshing round in the air (what a sight!!!):rofl:, thought it might encourage baby P down a bit. Well back ache has returned :happydance: so bring on the pain.

Think the only way forward tonight is :sex: and curry. Think we all need to be doing it, it's going have to be about this. 

Just having a look through the net to see if there are any positions other than bouncing on balls that may help these little suckers out!!


----------



## XKatX

Mrs P - you're mad!


----------



## Jem

Let us know if there are anymore things we can do MrsP!!!

Lol at you rolling round with your toosh in the air! :rofl:

Am so having a curry tonight even if it's not hot I don't care I want one!!! :rofl:


----------



## XKatX

Will a really hot chilli work too? I'm really not that keen on curry, especially since I fell pregnant!


----------



## luvbunsazzle

LOL, MrsP you are definatly the very mad one!! Ha Ha
I think everyone should do the curry and sex tonight, see who goes first!!


----------



## MrsP

Spend lots of time kneeling or sitting upright, or on your hands and knees, so your knees aren't higher than your pelvis. Try resting against a birth ball. 

Relaxing yoga positions can help. The tailor pose is ideal - sit with your back upright and the soles of your feet together, knees to the side. 

When you're in the car, sit on a wedge cushion so your pelvis is tilted forwards. Keep the seat-back upright. 

Don't cross your legs. This reduces the space at the front of your pelvis where your baby needs it most. 

Sorry, but don't put your feet up! Lying back with your feet up encourages posterior presentation. 

Sleep on your side, not on your back. 

Try some breaststroke or front crawl - swimming with your belly downwards is said to be very good for positioning babies. 

On all fours, wiggle your hips from side to side, or arch your back like a cat.

Walk up stairs - sideways if you need to! 

Rock from side to side. 

March or 'tread' on the spot. 

Step on and off a small stool.


----------



## Ria_Rose

Ryder - sounds very similar, did you do anything different to cause it? Or did she do it all by herself?

And thanks guys - won't be so lonely when the wi-fi is working.

Think we might have a curry tonight - want to encourage him to come out naturally, don;t want to be induced.


----------



## Jem

Thanks Michelle! x

Kat I'm sure a hot chilli would work too! x

Just been looking on the net about shows and got myself all excited cos it was saying a bloody show means your cervix is dilating and/or effacing. Wouldn't it be fab if we were dilating MrsP!!! Wishful thinking again but hey ho!!!! x


----------



## MrsP

Chilli? Why not, Net just says hot and spicy doesn't say just curry. Anything is worth a try. 

If not have both and then you'll get the sh1ts and that is also meant to help things move. Think you could be on a winner Kat!! :rofl:


----------



## Ria_Rose

OK so sex and curry it is ladies! OH will be pleased, well certainly about the curry think he's feeling a bit used and abused on the sex on demand front at the sec. lol

Mrs P - It's so hard not to lay down on the sofa all day but I really must get sat upright more often. I won;t be walking up stairs too often thou, I feel so unfit it makes me really out of breath and I have to have a sit down (could be the low blood pressure thou, lol).


----------



## Jem

Lol Michelle!!! Such a way with words! :rofl:


----------



## XKatX

MrsP said:


> Chilli? Why not, Net just says hot and spicy doesn't say just curry. Anything is worth a try.
> 
> If not have both and then you'll get the sh1ts and that is also meant to help things move. Think you could be on a winner Kat!! :rofl:

Nutter!! I htink I'll struggle with the :sex: thing though - OH's back has gone. And when it goes, it goes, so none for me for a while now. Perfect timing!
Although, I did say last night that I just needed his :spermy:, so he could just donate them and I'd put them where I need thm to do their job. Don't think I'm being selfish do you :rofl:


----------



## Jem

XKatX said:


> MrsP said:
> 
> 
> Chilli? Why not, Net just says hot and spicy doesn't say just curry. Anything is worth a try.
> 
> If not have both and then you'll get the sh1ts and that is also meant to help things move. Think you could be on a winner Kat!! :rofl:
> 
> Nutter!! I htink I'll struggle with the :sex: thing though - OH's back has gone. And when it goes, it goes, so none for me for a while now. Perfect timing!
> Although, I did say last night that I just needed his :spermy:, so he could just donate them and I'd put them where I need thm to do their job. Don't think I'm being selfish do you :rofl:Click to expand...

Not at all selfish Kat! :rofl:


----------



## MrsP

Jem said:


> Thanks Michelle! x
> 
> Kat I'm sure a hot chilli would work too! x
> 
> Just been looking on the net about shows and got myself all excited cos it was saying a bloody show means your cervix is dilating and/or effacing. Wouldn't it be fab if we were dilating MrsP!!! Wishful thinking again but hey ho!!!! x

I have read that too. Stupid bloody signs!!

I have tried to do the whole checking your own cervix thing but it wasn't proving very sucessful and haven't a clue what I am really looking for :dohh:.


----------



## XKatX

Good! I'll get him working at it tonight then!!!


----------



## Ria_Rose

MrsP said:


> If not have both and then you'll get the sh1ts and that is also meant to help things move. Think you could be on a winner Kat!! :rofl:

Already pretty loose :blush: Yes this is also ment to be why caster oil works - but DO NOT try it my MW said she thinks it's one of the major causes of women having to have emergency c-sections because it makes women so ill and dehydrated. Not good for baby.

Also on the list we got at antenatal classes were: 
Walking
Driving on a bumpy road
Wearing your best knickers (sod's law you'll get a show or your waters will break in them)


----------



## MrsP

XKatX said:


> MrsP said:
> 
> 
> Chilli? Why not, Net just says hot and spicy doesn't say just curry. Anything is worth a try.
> 
> If not have both and then you'll get the sh1ts and that is also meant to help things move. Think you could be on a winner Kat!! :rofl:
> 
> Nutter!! I htink I'll struggle with the :sex: thing though - OH's back has gone. And when it goes, it goes, so none for me for a while now. Perfect timing!
> Although, I did say last night that I just needed his :spermy:, so he could just donate them and I'd put them where I need thm to do their job. Don't think I'm being selfish do you :rofl:Click to expand...


Well they recon through the gut is best, but personally I can't stomach that one. Quite litterally :sick:

Well we did just read the rocking on all fours so on the bed for you then hubby can just stand. There is no excuses for him, don't let him get out of it Kat!! :rofl:


----------



## MrsP

Ria_Rose said:


> MrsP said:
> 
> 
> If not have both and then you'll get the sh1ts and that is also meant to help things move. Think you could be on a winner Kat!! :rofl:
> 
> Already pretty loose :blush: Yes this is also ment to be why caster oil works - but DO NOT try it my MW said she thinks it's one of the major causes of women having to have emergency c-sections because it makes women so ill and dehydrated. Not good for baby.
> 
> Also on the list we got at antenatal classes were:
> Walking
> Driving on a bumpy road
> Wearing your best knickers (sod's law you'll get a show or your waters will break in them)Click to expand...


Yes my mw said no to the caster oil too, apprently not a very good idea. She had two women the other week that ended up very dehydrated and their babies in special care. Not good.

Well I might run to the indian tonight then in my best knickers and back again. See if that works.


----------



## Jem

MrsP
Well they recon through the gut is best said:


> You CAN stomach it or you CANT???? :sick:


----------



## MrsP

Meant can't! Oh no, not for me that one.

That and caster oil are the only things off of the list though!!


----------



## Ria_Rose

Right I'm off to asda to buy a curry, and possily some pregnancy safe KY!! Thankyou all for the conversation and hopefull will be back soon with wi-fi!!

Will all have to try to update on how the curry-sex-a-thon goes tonight ladies! Good luck!

Sadly don't think I fit into my best knickers anymore, of well...

Also wasn;t there something Merv's Mum suggested involving evening primrose oil?


----------



## MrsP

Don't know if this is any help. 

https://www.transitiontoparenthood.com/ttp/parented/pain/positions.htm


----------



## Jem

MrsP said:


> Meant can't! Oh no, not for me that one.
> 
> That and caster oil are the only things off of the list though!!

:rofl: just checking!!!! I thought you mean't can't but just making sure!!! :rofl:

Same here, that and castor oil!x x


----------



## MrsP

Right girlies, on all fours tonight!!!

Has to be. 

Kat - Hubby has no excuse then of his back

For the rest of us - they can't use seeing the bump as an excuse!!! Away we go, who will be first!!

Doggy all they way it seems!!!


----------



## Jem

Ria_Rose said:


> Right I'm off to asda to buy a curry, and possily some pregnancy safe KY!! Thankyou all for the conversation and hopefull will be back soon with wi-fi!!
> 
> Will all have to try to update on how the curry-sex-a-thon goes tonight ladies! Good luck!
> 
> Sadly don't think I fit into my best knickers anymore, of well...
> 
> Also wasn;t there something Merv's Mum suggested involving evening primrose oil?

All the best and hope we hear from you again soon!

Will try and find the thread on evening primrose x


----------



## Jem

MrsP said:


> Right girlies, on all fours tonight!!!
> 
> Has to be.
> 
> Kat - Hubby has no excuse then of his back
> 
> For the rest of us - they can't use seeing the bump as an excuse!!! Away we go, who will be first!!
> 
> Doggy all they way it seems!!!

:rofl:


----------



## MrsP

I don't think any of us should be logged on tonight. We should either be :munch: hot food or :sex:


----------



## Jem

Yep! None of us will be on tonight!!!! ;)


----------



## Blob

:rofl: You just need to tell your OHs that its the only :sex: that they're going to get for a loooonnnnng time so they had better make the most of it!!


----------



## Jem

Blob said:


> :rofl: You just need to tell your OHs that its the only :sex: that they're going to get for a loooonnnnng time so they had better make the most of it!!

:rofl:


----------



## Blob

:blush: Thats the arguement i'm going for with my OH.. Luckily he seems to like that way of thinking but i still have NO :baby: here!! Me thinks i'm going overdue.. hence why i'm joining you girlies..... hope you dont mind??


----------



## Jem

Not at all Blob, come on in!!! x


----------



## MrsP

Good selling point blob, like you're thinking!!!


----------



## MrsP

Welcome in Blob, you can only come in if you're as mad as us or more. Don't know if that is possible?


----------



## Blob

:rofl: Hmmmmm... well i'm not sure!! I did however just go out for a walk in the gales and rain here (we have major flooding and met office warnings :lol: ) Just to see if bean would come a bitttyyyy faster :) Is that any good??


----------



## XKatX

:hi:Blob. Welcome to the crazy house!!:muaha: Come on in, but don't make yourself too comfy - you need to get that baby out soon!!!


----------



## XKatX

Just been doing some rocking and now my back is killing me. Thanks Mrs P for encouraging me to do that and causing me pain!!!!!


----------



## Blob

Hmmm think i might go down to the building site and try bouncing on my ball he he he!!

No pain no gain Kat :)


----------



## MrsP

Pain is good hon, no pain no gain!!

Keep rocking!!! Alternatively whilst you rest from rocking sit on a chair the wrong way, just read it opens up pelvis.

I am sitting here very lady like, legs akimbo!!! :rofl:


----------



## luvbunsazzle

Blob you have been added as our *Guest of honor* on first page
Enjoy our mad chats and welcome :D


----------



## Blob

MrsP said:


> Alternatively whilst you rest from rocking sit on a chair the wrong way, just read it opens up pelvis

Hmmmm see now i would loooove to try that but i think the builders might get a little bit of a shock ha ha ha!!


----------



## XKatX

Think I might have a hot bath instead. Sounds a lot more comfortable than spreading my legs round a damn chair!!


----------



## Blob

Yaaaaay!!!! :happydance: Though i have to add to bean 'that this DOES NOT mean you can stay in there!!' :grr:


----------



## XKatX

Blob said:


> Yaaaaay!!!! :happydance: Though i have to add to bean 'that this DOES NOT mean you can stay in there!!' :grr:

Out, out, out, out!!! I think we should start a protest for Blobs bean!!!


----------



## Blob

:rofl: :rofl: 
I'm not sure it will work though he seems to be so damn stuborn, you lot are getting more signs than me its not fair :cry:


----------



## MrsP

Blob said:


> MrsP said:
> 
> 
> Alternatively whilst you rest from rocking sit on a chair the wrong way, just read it opens up pelvis
> 
> Hmmmm see now i would loooove to try that but i think the builders might get a little bit of a shock ha ha ha!!Click to expand...

Well this is true, but it may just do the trick.

They probably sit like it so why can't we!


----------



## MrsP

XKatX said:


> Think I might have a hot bath instead. Sounds a lot more comfortable than spreading my legs round a damn chair!!

Well this is true, it does sound more appealing but is it going to evict Baby B!!!

I am on a mission!! I've changed my name to MrsmidwifeyP! We will evict these damn babies!!!

there is no hiding!!!


----------



## Blob

He he he!! I supose but i did get one bit of good news at my MWs the other day that LO is engaged :happydance: Although i'm kinda scared she also gave me the final date i can be induced is the 9th of Nov and that i have a sweep on wed :argh:


----------



## ryder

Ria_Rose said:


> Ryder - sounds very similar, did you do anything different to cause it? Or did she do it all by herself?

I just made sure I was really drinking hoards of water... I don't know if it helped her put on the growth spurt, but it can help your waters and stuff, and if your having cord flow probs then it might not hurt either. 

Of course now I have a UTI or Kidney infection, so maybe the fluids was too much haha... However, she is safe, at this point a UTI or Kidney infection wont hurt her (they can cause premature labour, but im not premature anymore).


----------



## ryder

lol, sounds like you ladies are all in for a busy night!!!! 

Good luck! I hope one of us goes soon :D

:dust:


----------



## ryder

Oh ya, welcome Blob!!! The November mummy pages are fun :D


----------



## MrsP

Woop woop that's all good hon, so you know it wont be too far away. Plus 48 hours for labour just encase (worse case, fingers crossed it wont be) and surely that is the worse it can be? Then your LO has to arrive x x


----------



## Blob

Tee hee thanks Ryder :) I know sooo many tips on forcing our poor LOs to come out into the big bad world just cos we want to meet them ha ha!! 9th of Nov still seems to me like its aaggeess away :cry: What will i do to pass the time...


Ok i'm going to go and bounce now!! NONE of you lot are allowed to go into labour without me :rofl:

I'm only going to send you this on the proviso that i get to go first :)

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## ryder

ohh good luck at your sweep Sarah!!! I just saw that post!!! 

lol, it is hard to catch up on this thread if you dont sit and read it all day lol!


----------



## AC81

Hi, can I change my due date? I got booked in for my section today on the 7th November (kinda think it's a little too close to my due date, but they couldn't squeeze me in any sooner!)


----------



## luvbunsazzle

Changed your date hun :D


----------



## Jem

AC81 said:


> Hi, can I change my due date? I got booked in for my section today on the 7th November (kinda think it's a little too close to my due date, but they couldn't squeeze me in any sooner!)

Ooh exciting!!! x


----------



## Jem

Right without sounding minging, I've just been to the loo again and I'm still getting blood but it's browny now and globby looking if you get what I mean? Earlier it was red and streaky on the loo paper. Whats with the colour and consistency change change do you think??? x


----------



## XKatX

Well, I had a warm bath, but my back is still killing me!! Think I'll leave the strange positions and labour inducing til tomorrow at least!!!


----------



## ryder

lol... thats how it goes eh? we spend weeks trying stuff and end up too tired and sore at the end to do any of the stuff...


----------



## brownhairedmom

Good luck girls!!! I hope someone goes soon and its a huge domino effect.

ALSO: There is a full Moon Nov 13th so I'm holding out for some cosmic water tide pulling thing :rofl:


----------



## MrsP

Well my sex has just gone out the window, could even mean curry alone! Oh well least get a chance to relax.

Had a row with DH!!! Bless him, thinks it's ok to drink 3 pints during the day and drive. Told him I think he is a selfish git!


----------



## Blob

Well i've been bouncing on the ball for what feels like bloody AGES and guess what!!! I dont even get a bloody BH to make it worth while :lol: I think i'm giving up trying now, obviously he's stuck in there :(


----------



## Blob

MrsP said:


> Well my sex has just gone out the window, could even mean curry alone! Oh well least get a chance to relax.
> 
> Had a row with DH!!! Bless him, thinks it's ok to drink 3 pints during the day and drive. Told him I think he is a selfish git!

:hug:

My OH wont drink he's too scared incase i go into labour :cloud9: 
Maybe you'll get make up :sex: instead :rofl:


----------



## MrsP

Blob said:


> MrsP said:
> 
> 
> Well my sex has just gone out the window, could even mean curry alone! Oh well least get a chance to relax.
> 
> Had a row with DH!!! Bless him, thinks it's ok to drink 3 pints during the day and drive. Told him I think he is a selfish git!
> 
> :hug:
> 
> My OH wont drink he's too scared incase i go into labour :cloud9:
> Maybe you'll get make up :sex: instead :rofl:Click to expand...

I wish Si was too scared. Clearly not. One day I'll shop him I swear it, that will teach him a lesson. He knows I'd do it too!!! :hissy:

I think I'd rather the :sleep:


----------



## Blob

Awwww thats rubbish... i think i'd def do that to my OH i'd be so angry!! Spesh if you've got to be in the car too and your :baby:


----------



## XKatX

Oh dear Mrs P - thats not good. No-one within a 10 mile radius of me will drink and drive!! I work in theatres and have stuck together the after affects and declared people dead due to drink driving. By the time I've finished with a drink driver, they wish they'd never been born!! A friend of ours used to drink and drive - not any more!!!


----------



## charliebear

Blooming hell ladies, 17 pages just from today!! I had to take notes :rofl:

Jem - all sounding promising!! Good luck. 

Kat, I cant believe the contractions/BH stopped :hugs: Think that is everyones worst nightmare. 

MrsP - :hugs:I'm sure you and DH will make up, curry and :sex: needed, to get Baby P out. Especially after your show. 

Ryder - :hugs: so sorry about OH's Grandma. 

Blob - welcome over :hi:

Sorry if i missed anyone. 

Well, I'm joining MrsP, I had a really good :cry: this morning. 
Its soo frustrating, all this waiting and I'm not even at my due date yet! I want Baby A to come out now!! :hissy:

Had a really poor nights :sleep: due to my poor back, its so sore :cry: Haven't had a nap today as we've been visiting family, so will try for a hot bath and an early night. 
Think I may try abit of :sex: to move things along too.


----------



## XKatX

Sorry you've felt crappy today Charliebear. Hope the :cry: made you feel a bit better! Never mind - you're here now - we'll soon make you laugh!! 

Mrs P - hope you manage to get some make up :sex:. You'll just have to persuade him that he wants it and it's all his idea!!!

And yes - the contractions stopping was a bitch. Nothing much more today unfortunately - just a few tightenings and now a bad back!!!:dohh:


----------



## Jem

Oh dear MrsP! I'm sure you'll be kissing and making up soon although I agree about you being mad over him drinking and driving!

Thanks Clairebear! Hope it's all signs! Hope you're feeling brighter too x


----------



## Ria_Rose

Mrs P - sorry about your row, can't you 'kiss' and make up? ;)

Blob - wish mine was scared too, he's going out with work on the 6th and they're staying in London. Keep asking what if I go into labour? His answer? He'll get a taxi! Just what I want a drunken birthing partner. lol

GUESS WHAT??? My OH is an absolute star! Set up the broadband in 5 minutes flat!!!

So I'm back, officially, although think I'd better not spend all weekend on here rather than spending time with him. lol.

Right got to go, got chicken Jalfrazze, bombay potatoes, and chicken tikka are waiting.


----------



## MrsP

XKatX said:


> Oh dear Mrs P - thats not good. No-one within a 10 mile radius of me will drink and drive!! I work in theatres and have stuck together the after affects and declared people dead due to drink driving. By the time I've finished with a drink driver, they wish they'd never been born!! A friend of ours used to drink and drive - not any more!!!

Can I send him to you Kat?

I've read him the riot act. Don't know if it worked but we'll soon find out.


----------



## MrsP

Charliebear - I hope you feel better soon, hot bath and hot water bottle for you. :hugs:

Ria Rose - You can join the mad house on a full time basis!! :happydance:

Now I am going to be selfish and the sex is back on. Need baby P out and if sex is the only way I can get some kind of contractions going it is worth a try.

Just about to order the indian!! So heres to tonight girls!!!

Lets show the love, spread the legs and share some dust 

:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## XKatX

MrsP said:


> XKatX said:
> 
> 
> Oh dear Mrs P - thats not good. No-one within a 10 mile radius of me will drink and drive!! I work in theatres and have stuck together the after affects and declared people dead due to drink driving. By the time I've finished with a drink driver, they wish they'd never been born!! A friend of ours used to drink and drive - not any more!!!
> 
> Can I send him to you Kat?
> 
> I've read him the riot act. Don't know if it worked but we'll soon find out.Click to expand...

Of course. In fact - send him to my work!! That'll stop him in his tracks!!!
Hope you2 sort things out hun.

I didn't have curry or chilli tonight. We had cornish pasty, mashed potato and baked beans!! It was bloody lovely!!!:happydance:


----------



## charliebear

MrsP said:


> Charliebear - I hope you feel better soon, hot bath and hot water bottle for you. :hugs:
> 
> Ria Rose - You can join the mad house on a full time basis!! :happydance:
> 
> Now I am going to be selfish and the sex is back on. Need baby P out and if sex is the only way I can get some kind of contractions going it is worth a try.
> 
> Just about to order the indian!! So heres to tonight girls!!!
> 
> Lets show the love, spread the legs and share some dust
> 
> :dust::dust::dust::dust:
> :dust::dust::dust::dust:
> :dust::dust::dust::dust:

:rofl::rofl:

You be selfish hun. x


----------



## Blob

I might try and attck my OH tonight too now hmmm... i want my baby out now!! I can put up pics of my nursery in a few days :happydance: 

Bring on the pain!!!!


----------



## XKatX

Ooh yes - pics of nursery please!!
Enjoy jumping your OH!!!!


----------



## bubba4

Well I have read through all pages I missed there were loads :dohh:

I have got Travel cot up just need to bleach it, Crib is out of loft Hubby got it down after me moaning. :D not gonna dress it yet just wanted it down so it's ready. Then have tackled my bedroom which is now decluttered and tidy wohooooo :D been doing it fo about 2 hours :dohh: Am also on a mission to find 1 bday prezzy I bought for DD and have misplaced it.:blush: have done this alot latley. 

Need to wrap 3 lots of bday prezzies up and none are for DD lol:rofl: but for family. Want to get it done so I don't lose them :blush:

Hope all the :sex: and Hot food helps, I hate hot food so thats out for me. Also :sex: as hubby is taking the girls to see HSM when he gets home from work and I am at home with baby :D I have asked for popcorn though :rofl:

:hug: to you all :D


----------



## Blob

Ha ha ha well thats if i can make him wake up :blush: Useless man!! Its not so finished yet so i have to wait until the guys put the doors up tomorrow and then i can put the rest of the things in :yipee:

I dont like hot foods either :( i just cant bring myself to eat it.


----------



## MrsP

Well the curry is out of the way.

Just got corrie on so may try getting on all fours and start the rocking and once our dinner has gone down I'm gonna start the rolling!!! :rofl:


----------



## ryder

Cant wait to see pics of your nursery Sarah! I bet you are so happy that you will have it by the time bubs comes :D


----------



## Eoz

:dohh:I swear to god I will never ever leave this thread for more than 2 hrs.Like you Charlie bear I have just trawled my way through pages and pages (37) And thats all since weds eve!! Nutters the lot of you! :rofl:

Right well here is my bit.......

Mrs P: You are officially nuts.You have cheered me up no end.Hope you 2 have sorted it out.Don't blame ya for being angry the bloody fool.He cant risk his life,he has a baby on way.Oh and your mad dust post must have done summat as you had your show.Hugs and keep on with the madness.You cheer me up lol xxxxxxxx

Jem: How you doing?Any sign yet?

Kat:How annoying hun but at least you know your body is trying to do something.You are also on par with Mrs P you just as mad as each other xxxx

Ria.Hey and welcome and good luck with this lot xxx

Bubba4 :You are like me to many kids,to many hidey holes and then :dohh: where the bloody hell did it go?He he.How you doing sweetie?Family all ok I hope xxxxxx

Ryder: Your story is a mirror image of mine.It's shite to say the least.How you feeling? So pleased your baby has made some progress xxxxxxxxx

As for anyone else I have missed :hug::hug: and hope you all ok and are making progress and resting when possible xxxxx

As for me well I'm ok.Having some serious BH's and overload of discharge.Really think something is trying to make a move.well lets hope so.I moved my bedroom round wednesday and bloody paid for it that night.I went in to Oxford to do some xmas shopping yesterday and spent the day stashing them so probably like Bubba4 be playing treasure hunt come xmas. :dohh: I'm on the raspberry tea now and loving my sex life.Just hate the contractions after.Went to the doctors today as I have to be seen every other day and baby still has a good strong heartbeat and I have put on 2lb wahoo so at last all be it to late my body is acting pregnant.I'm feeling more relaxed now and just going to try and ride out the last 3 weeks.I have been told to be expected to be induced around the 1st of nov but hey we will see.I'm starting to get weepy but there a few black clouds on the horizon which aint helping but hey life goes on.

Well keep up the eviction process lots of :sex:,spicy food etc and Mrs P's position list.Love the toosh in the air one he he.:hugs: to you all xxxx


----------



## charliebear

And I thought my 17 pages were bad 4thbump!!!

Glad you and LO doing ok. 

I'll join you on the treasure hunts tho mine will be for things i keep putting somewhere safe?? God knows where that is, cause i cant find it!! x


----------



## Jem

I didn't have curry either! Just settled for pizza instead!!! Just got out the shower so all ready incase anything happens overnight! Don't want greasy hair or anything lol!!!!

4th bump thanks for asking, am still having period type pains and they've got a little worse and more blood too. It's gone back to red now and quite abit! x

Oh and welcome on board full time Ria Rose! x

And yes nursery pics please Blob! x


----------



## Jem

Arggghhhh!!!!!

Flipping MIL at times I tell you! OH's on the phone to her and says I've had a show and having pains etc. He says I wasn't sure earlier if maybe abit of my plug may have come away cos it was thick and blobby but brown, which is why I'm unsure as obviously your plug isn't that colour is it but what with this blood I wasn't sure if maybe it mixed? Anyway she starts with the "it isn't her plug" and starts telling him what it looks like "and anyway if it's her plug her waters would have gone" Oh right really? Know that for a fact do you???? Then tells Tim my pain is only baby moving down and will go on for days. Know that too do you???? Sorry for rant but no-one knows really cos everyone is different when things start so why act the know it all???

Sorry again. Rant over.


----------



## MrsP

Jem said:


> Arggghhhh!!!!!
> 
> Flipping MIL at times I tell you! OH's on the phone to her and says I've had a show and having pains etc. He says I wasn't sure earlier if maybe abit of my plug may have come away cos it was thick and blobby but brown, which is why I'm unsure as obviously your plug isn't that colour is it but what with this blood I wasn't sure if maybe it mixed? Anyway she starts with the "it isn't her plug" and starts telling him what it looks like "and anyway if it's her plug her waters would have gone" Oh right really? Know that for a fact do you???? Then tells Tim my pain is only baby moving down and will go on for days. Know that too do you???? Sorry for rant but no-one knows really cos everyone is different when things start so why act the know it all???
> 
> Sorry again. Rant over.


Stupid woman.

Tell her to get on google and she will see just how wrong she is!!


----------



## Jem

I would but she'd still disagree, it's the way she is I'm afraid!!! x


----------



## charliebear

Jem said:


> Arggghhhh!!!!!
> 
> Flipping MIL at times I tell you! OH's on the phone to her and says I've had a show and having pains etc. He says I wasn't sure earlier if maybe abit of my plug may have come away cos it was thick and blobby but brown, which is why I'm unsure as obviously your plug isn't that colour is it but what with this blood I wasn't sure if maybe it mixed? Anyway she starts with the "it isn't her plug" and starts telling him what it looks like "and anyway if it's her plug her waters would have gone" Oh right really? Know that for a fact do you???? Then tells Tim my pain is only baby moving down and will go on for days. Know that too do you???? Sorry for rant but no-one knows really cos everyone is different when things start so why act the know it all???
> 
> Sorry again. Rant over.

:hugs: Blooming MIL's!!! x


----------



## Eoz

Tell her to sod off.I had my show 3 weeks b4 my daughter came and I had part of my show 4 weeks ago with this one.And my waters went 2 hrs b4 2 babys popped out so up yours MIL ha ha.Like you say babe every one is different.Brown is old blood for one and the red is fresh so cervix could be doing something.Just watch it hun and go with instincts.You shouldn't be losing to much red blood though xxxxxxxx


----------



## MrsP

Just ignore her lovely, only you know what your body is going through.

Fingers crossed Ollie proves nanny wrong and comes sooner rather than later! Hope you feel better honey x


----------



## Jem

Aww thank you Michelle! Feel better after my rant! She's so lovely but is a terrible know it all!!!! Like When Faith was born the whole world was wrong in saying that you put babies to bed on their backs and she was right in that you put them on their front. Seriously! She really thinks she knows better!!!!! I could tell you no end of stories from when Faith was a baby. I could write a book!!!! x


----------



## ryder

4thbump said:


> :Ryder: Your story is a mirror image of mine.It's shite to say the least.How you feeling? So pleased your baby has made some progress xxxxxxxxx
> 
> As for anyone else I have missed :hug::hug: and hope you all ok and are making progress and resting when possible xxxxx
> 
> As for me well I'm ok.Having some serious BH's and overload of discharge.Really think something is trying to make a move.well lets hope so.I moved my bedroom round wednesday and bloody paid for it that night.I went in to Oxford to do some xmas shopping yesterday and spent the day stashing them so probably like Bubba4 be playing treasure hunt come xmas. :dohh: I'm on the raspberry tea now and loving my sex life.Just hate the contractions after.Went to the doctors today as I have to be seen every other day and baby still has a good strong heartbeat and I have put on 2lb wahoo so at last all be it to late my body is acting pregnant.I'm feeling more relaxed now and just going to try and ride out the last 3 weeks.I have been told to be expected to be induced around the 1st of nov but hey we will see.I'm starting to get weepy but there a few black clouds on the horizon which aint helping but hey life goes on.
> 
> Well keep up the eviction process lots of :sex:,spicy food etc and Mrs P's position list.Love the toosh in the air one he he.:hugs: to you all xxxx


Thanks hun! Im ok... Waiting until Monday for bloods and urine to see if I have a UTI or Kidney infection... 

LOL... funnnn!

Good luck with the eviction :D Hope it gets you somewhere!!!


Jem- isn't it nice when people think they know everything!!


----------



## bubba4

4th bump yep all good and yes am already hiding prezzy's, glad your feeling better, Jem ignore MIL you know best. I never lost my plug or had a show with any of my 1st three then my last was only after a sweep. My waters have never broken either always had crochet needle Gadget Ect............ No idea what real name is.???

Hope your feeling better Ryder hugs for Nan and OH. :( 

I have just had pie and chips, littlun has gave up at last although she is next to me on sofa, she hasnt had a sleep all day so she is def tired. Hubby is at present sitting in cinema with girls watching HSM3 bless him. I couldn't have sat through the film my back hurts now.

Just got to wait for him to come home with me popcorn :D

Wonder if any1 will go 2nite ???? xxx


----------



## Eoz

Morning my lovelies! Wow I'm proud to be up and post b4 you sods get here and overtake ha ha!I have to take my car to get M.O.T'd.I've given it a good clean and lots of hugs and asked it nicely to behave and pass her checks.Can not afford to have my car off the road.Well I've managed to change the beds and get the house clean and get little one dressed and kicked the OH's butt in to gear so all in all I'm having a ok day so far and it's only 8:30!!We tried the eviction process last night,sent in the heavies.Sadly the tenant didn't play ball :hissy: So long walk later I think.

Well have a good day hunnies.And I'll trawl through more pages later and have a good catch up.Oh and who sent Jack frost early?Gits xxxxxx


----------



## XKatX

Moring 4thbump - nice to see you up so bright and early! Jack frost is here too - looks beautiful, but brrrrrr!!! Hope yuor car gets through it's mot ok. I hte waiting to find out how much it's going to cost!

Hope the eviction process worked for some of you last night - although it doesn't sound like too many of us joined in the spicy food bit!

I've just had a yummy nights sleep. Only up twice to wee and no hip pain!!!:happydance: I felt so snuggly when I woke up - it was lovely. Off to town today to buy some bedding for the moses basket. Thats all we have planned so far. Although when I pointed out that this could be our last weekend to together as just me and him, he seemed to change his attitude slightly!! So I think we'll have to do something special - I just don't know what!!! Any suggestions girls?

So what are you lot up to girls?


----------



## Ria_Rose

Good morning ladies!

I don't know about you lot but Curry is now officially off my list - made me feel a bit sick all night, so never got around to stage 2 :blush:

OH got up at 2 am to get me water and crackers from the kitchen, bless him.

*Mrs P* - I'll be here, although i think if i miss a day it'll take 2 just to catch up, lol.

*Jem* - Everyone thinks they know best, most mean well but sounds like MIL has some outdated pregnancy beliefs. My OH is always pointing out the "well they used to tell you to put babies on their fronts" line when trying to prove that the whole midwife proffession has no idea what they are doing, I've started countering with "yes and they used to think the world was flat, haven't we come a long way?"

*4thbump* - I just had to get my MOT - thankfully passed, but could do with new tyers, I have road tax and insurance due up soon too - keep panicking that I'll go into labour and forget to do it :blush:

My day looks pretty long, have to tidy up the house as we've got his friends coming over for dinner at 6, (this includes a trip to the tip, dumping some stuff off to charity and getting me some raspberry leaf tea capsuls) then home to slave in front of a stove. lol


----------



## Ria_Rose

bubba4 said:


> Wonder if anyone will go 2nite ???? xxx




alice&bump said:


> had a text off Jem in the wee small hours
> 
> "Morning! Oliver was born at 4.55am weighing 5lb 8.5oz! Nice short labour and we're all well!"
> 
> Congratulatios Jem, and bloody hell that must have been quick! Looks like him an Tye are gona share a birthday!!

:happydance: congratulations Jem :happydance: 



Jem said:


> I didn't have curry either! Just settled for pizza instead!!! Just got out the shower so all ready incase anything happens overnight! Don't want greasy hair or anything lol!!!!

Right - i think we need a Pizza night next time ladies, lol


----------



## charliebear

ooh, Its all quiet in the Novmber Mummy's section!! 

Does this mean we were all too busy doing stage 2 of the eviction process?? :rofl:
Obviously it didnt work for me!! :hissy:

Today, I'm going to walk this :baby: out and see if I can find a fresh pineapple. x


----------



## MrsP

Morning mummies!!

What great news about Jem, lucky cow. I wanna go two weeks early!!

So girls who is next?

Kat - Glad you have managed to get some sleep at last.

Charliebear - Enjoy your walking today, mind your back!

What a lovely fresh day. Took the car in for Service and MOT at 8.30am so know how you are feeling about that 4thbump. Then we took the dog for a walk for about 45 minutes, lovely fresh morning, certainly blew the cobb webs away and just finished breakfast. 

Didn't sleep too badly last night infact although still waking for 2 or 3 wees slept pretty good. Feeling quite achy today though in back and more period type pains, but they hurt rather than ache. Oh well.

More mucous this morning, sorry tmi - more snot like but plenty of it so something is happening. I hope!!

x x x


----------



## charliebear

MrsP said:


> Morning mummies!!
> 
> What great news about Jem, lucky cow. I wanna go two weeks early!!
> 
> So girls who is next?
> 
> Kat - Glad you have managed to get some sleep at last.
> 
> Charliebear - Enjoy your walking today, mind your back!
> 
> What a lovely fresh day. Took the car in for Service and MOT at 8.30am so know how you are feeling about that 4thbump. Then we took the dog for a walk for about 45 minutes, lovely fresh morning, certainly blew the cobb webs away and just finished breakfast.
> 
> Didn't sleep too badly last night infact although still waking for 2 or 3 wees slept pretty good. Feeling quite achy today though in back and more period type pains, but they hurt rather than ache. Oh well.
> 
> More mucous this morning, sorry tmi - more snot like but plenty of it so something is happening. I hope!!
> 
> x x x

Looks like my theroy went out the window!!! :rofl:

Wow, so busy already?? I've made a cuppa and turned the laptop on!!

You never know it could just be you who goes next, so on that note lets start with more labour dust.....

:dust::dust::dust::dust: xx


----------



## MrsP

Thanks Charliebear.


Here is a bit more for us all

:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Ria_Rose

I'm still aiming for Wednesday, no idea why ... well OK I do but it's a bit lame, lol. My Mum and Dad and Me were all born on the 29th (different months) and i thought it would be nice if he was too.

Mrs P - Backache and period pains sound really promising! fingers crossed for you.


----------



## MrsP

Oh that's sweet. That would be nice.

Thanks honey, I hope so too. As quick as Jems would be nice x x


----------



## MrsP

Well car has just failed MOT due to indicator bulb not being bright enough!!! Bloody stupid. But if you have it done and give the car back to them in 24 hours they will put it through again for free. So not too bad.

We are going to go there now and change the bulb and then let them through again. I'm not paying them the labour and fee for a bulb when the bulb is £1 from the car spare shop.


----------



## samsam86

just been looking at the updates on page 1. didnt dottie have her her baby a few weeks ago? not sure i could be wrong but thought i remembered seeing something about it


----------



## samsam86

ooo and joeo too?


----------



## ryder

4thbump- you sound busy already!!! 

Kat- glad to hear you had a good nights sleep! Definately nicer to have that before you have your baby then a bunch of crappy sleep nights! 

Everyone else sounds busy too! I hope something happens for you guys. 

I don't know what we are going to do today! I had a shit night again last night... I may have to cancel on my appointment Mon too depending on when my OH's Grammas funeral is, have to ask him when he gets up. If that happens I will def be making a trip to the hospital for some meds... I hope!

I cant believe I got a UTI this quickly! I was feeling fine on Weds at my appointment which is why I think I didnt et any meds then... But since then its come on so fast.


----------



## Eoz

Yay my car passed!All the tender loving care paid off oh and the fact I knew the garage owner he he!Like you Ria I have to tax and insure this month.I insured it last week,M.O.T today tax next week.Christ it's expensive buisness.

I'm getting some bloody big bh's today.Maybe the eviction attempt shifted something hmmmmm we will see???????

Hope you all are ok xxxxx


----------



## luvbunsazzle

Afternoon Ladies
Have just returned from buying a brand spanking new car :happydance: and i return to find that Jem has had Ollie SHOCK HORROR, such great news, and who know's who will be next!!
4th bump glad the car passed hun
Ria enjoy your meal tonight, dont do to much!!
Ryder sorry your feeling so shit hun, sending you a :hugs:
MrsP that sucks about car but agreed better going to buy one then them doing it!!
Kat hope you managered to get the bedding
Anyone ive missed sorry and hope your all ok


----------



## charliebear

:hissy: I've decided as much as I love pineapple, fresh pineapple really sucks!! No wonder youve got to eat about 7 of the suckers cause by the time you trim them down there's nowt left!! Thats if they even work!! :hissy:

Been for my walk, had some strong BH, pressure down low and generally feel crappy, oh and 1/4 of a pineapple down...... Think I'll refill the water bottle, and chill. 

Hope everyone is having a good afternoon. x


----------



## XKatX

A new car Luvbun!! How fab!!!

Charliebear - you're mad eating all that pineapple! Careful thogh - a few girls got tingly togues from eating too much of that a while ago!

4thBump - glad your car passed it's mot. It's a right bugger when they don't!!

Mrs P - sorry about yours! At least it's just a £1 indicator bulb though - could have been a lot worse!

Ria-Rose - good luck for wednesday! Fingers crossed!

I've just been to town and then to Tesco shopping. Then OH and I cleared some space for the buggy to go in the front porch and I'm on a mass baby clothing wash!! I managed to get some bedding for the moses basket, so thats another worry down. we're gonna go out for dinner tonight, but I really can't be bothered after all that!
Just sat down to play my new Wii game - all excited!! But the f'ing thing won't run!! They must have given me a duff disk :hissy::hissy:
Was really looking forward to that after all my chores!


----------



## charliebear

XKatX said:


> A new car Luvbun!! How fab!!!
> 
> Charliebear - you're mad eating all that pineapple! Careful thogh - a few girls got tingly togues from eating too much of that a while ago!
> 
> 4thBump - glad your car passed it's mot. It's a right bugger when they don't!!
> 
> Mrs P - sorry about yours! At least it's just a £1 indicator bulb though - could have been a lot worse!
> 
> Ria-Rose - good luck for wednesday! Fingers crossed!
> 
> I've just been to town and then to Tesco shopping. Then OH and I cleared some space for the buggy to go in the front porch and I'm on a mass baby clothing wash!! I managed to get some bedding for the moses basket, so thats another worry down. we're gonna go out for dinner tonight, but I really can't be bothered after all that!
> Just sat down to play my new Wii game - all excited!! But the f'ing thing won't run!! They must have given me a duff disk :hissy::hissy:
> Was really looking forward to that after all my chores!

Glad you got your bedding for :baby: sorted out. 

Honest by the time you trim the stupid pineapple, there's nothing left!!

:gun: Time to give someone some hormones, why do the shops always spoil our fun?? Hope you get your game fixed/exchanged!! x


----------



## MrsP

Hey ladies,

Just woken from a little snooze. 

Kat - you should go, might be the last time for a few weeks.

Charliebear -Hope BH's aren't too bad. Do you need your hotwater bottle topped up, just doing mine.

Luvbun - Great stuff witht the car, what did you get?

I wish things would bloody hurry up and do something, had a funny pain low down all day, probably just Pressure. Baby P has been ever so quiet the last couple of days, had monitor on and heart is beating away and not as if hasn't moved just not as much as normal. Maybe saving energy for arrival?


----------



## Jayne

Sorry I haven't been posting the last couple of days! Molly's here, hurrah!! :D :D :D She was born yesterday, 24th October at 10.22am weighing 8lb 9oz. She is absolutely gorgeous (I would say that, wouldn't I, lol) and I'll be back to post my full birth story and add pics later. :D


----------



## charliebear

MrsP said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> Just woken from a little snooze.
> 
> Kat - you should go, might be the last time for a few weeks.
> 
> Charliebear -Hope BH's aren't too bad. Do you need your hotwater bottle topped up, just doing mine.
> 
> Luvbun - Great stuff witht the car, what did you get?
> 
> I wish things would bloody hurry up and do something, had a funny pain low down all day, probably just Pressure. Baby P has been ever so quiet the last couple of days, had monitor on and heart is beating away and not as if hasn't moved just not as much as normal. Maybe saving energy for arrival?

Oooh yes please. I can do tea and choccie bikkie's if you fancy it??

Bless you, glad Baby P is ok. You know the drill if your worried!!
If it helps Baby A was moving yesterday and i couldnt even feel it only knew because I could see my belly moving. He made up for it later tho, there is more slight shifts to actual movements now! xx


----------



## charliebear

Jayne said:


> Sorry I haven't been posting the last couple of days! Molly's here, hurrah!! :D :D :D She was born yesterday, 24th October at 10.22am weighing 8lb 9oz. She is absolutely gorgeous (I would say that, wouldn't I, lol) and I'll be back to post my full birth story and add pics later. :D

Congratulations Jayne, welcome Molly. :happydance:
Hope your all well. Cant wait for birth story and pics. x


----------



## ryder

Congrats Jayne!!!!!


----------



## MrsP

Congratulations Jayne, can't wait for story x x


----------



## MrsP

charliebear said:


> MrsP said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies,
> 
> Just woken from a little snooze.
> 
> Kat - you should go, might be the last time for a few weeks.
> 
> Charliebear -Hope BH's aren't too bad. Do you need your hotwater bottle topped up, just doing mine.
> 
> Luvbun - Great stuff witht the car, what did you get?
> 
> I wish things would bloody hurry up and do something, had a funny pain low down all day, probably just Pressure. Baby P has been ever so quiet the last couple of days, had monitor on and heart is beating away and not as if hasn't moved just not as much as normal. Maybe saving energy for arrival?
> 
> Oooh yes please. I can do tea and choccie bikkie's if you fancy it??
> 
> Bless you, glad Baby P is ok. You know the drill if your worried!!
> If it helps Baby A was moving yesterday and i couldnt even feel it only knew because I could see my belly moving. He made up for it later tho, there is more slight shifts to actual movements now! xxClick to expand...

Oh yes please, tea and biscuits would be lovely x x


----------



## XKatX

:happydance:Congratulations Jayne!!!:happydance:

Mrs P - hope you had a good nap! And I'd like a hot water bottle please!
And Charliebear - I'll have the tea and biscuits too!

We might go for lunch tomorrow instead. My bump is aching so much that I don't think I could sit in an uncomfy restaraunt tonight.

I can't believe all the babies that are popping out this week!! Madness!! We've got to be in with this rush somewhere Mrs P!!!!


----------



## charliebear

ooh Kat, 
:wohoo: Happy 39 weeks!!:wohoo:


----------



## XKatX

charliebear said:


> ooh Kat,
> :wohoo: Happy 39 weeks!!:wohoo:

Thankyou!!!!!!!!! It's scary when you can say "1 week today"!!!!!!


----------



## luvbunsazzle

Congrats to Jayne, looking forward to hearing all about it and seeing piks
Happy 39 weeks Kat :D
Charliebear cant believe you ate lots of pineapple, makes my mouth tingle thinking of it!!
MrsP hope the nap was a success and your feeling refreshed

We got a kia cee'd SW, it's lovely!!! They just got to put all the mod cons Mark wanted in it, and then it's our's!! :D


----------



## Blob

Ahhhh cant believe two of you have become mummies before me :cry: Bean is far too comfy in there am thinking of holding my breath till he has to come out!! 

Congratulations Jayne :happydance:
Jem OMG how fast was that!! :yipee:


----------



## Alyandherbump

Everyones gonna beat my baby to it. Hurry up 17th!! Congrats to everyone whos little ones have arrived and good luck to those nearly there.


----------



## XKatX

Hope you're all enjoying X-Factor!!
Hubby just made me a really hot curry. Don't know why - he doesn't seem intrested in this early eviction thing at all!! My back is aching, so gonna have a hot bath after X-Factor. Not gonna go for the :sex: thing though. Maybe 2 out of 3 will work??


----------



## Blob

I've also just made a hot curry and i'm bloody going to eat it AND this :baby: WIIILLL get out soon!!! PLeeeaaaaseeeeee :(


----------



## bubba4

Congrats Jayne 
Hugs Kat happy 39weeks :D
Mrs P hope your feeling refreshed after your nap. Also hope you got the light fixed.
4th Bump great news bout car and MOT
Charliebear hope your feeling ok today.
Luvbun wow new car nice :D
Blob its your turn I think next :D :D 
Aly you are due 1 day before me seems ages away. :(

Ok sorry if I missed anyone. I have been tyding and cleaning again today hoping it might shift baby and I am really uncomfy too. Had a nice hot bath although now I smell of bleach. Just watching Xfactor,


----------



## MrsP

XKatX said:


> :happydance:Congratulations Jayne!!!:happydance:
> 
> Mrs P - hope you had a good nap! And I'd like a hot water bottle please!
> And Charliebear - I'll have the tea and biscuits too!
> 
> We might go for lunch tomorrow instead. My bump is aching so much that I don't think I could sit in an uncomfy restaraunt tonight.
> 
> I can't believe all the babies that are popping out this week!! Madness!! We've got to be in with this rush somewhere Mrs P!!!!

I hope so honey I really hope so.

Don't know about you but not much seems to be happening my end :hissy:

Happy 39 weeks though hon x x


----------



## XKatX

Hope you getting some rest time in Bubba4!!!
I'm watching x-factor too, then off for a hot bath. All my curry has done for me so far is to give me a big dose of hiccups!!!


----------



## Eoz

Hi all.Sounds like another eventful day for some of you mummies.It's amazing how many babys are popping out and must be annoying for you who who are over due.I've had a busy day.Shopping and visiting OH's relatives.Just caught up on my chores and now sat here aching.

Don't forget the clocks go back tonight!Bloody typical he's due a lie in so he gets an extra hour.I'm keeping the LO up on purpose so hopefully I can get up at a decent time tomoro.

Well night night all.Can't wait to see what tomoro brings.Congratulations to all the new Mummys xxxxxxxxx


----------



## bubba4

OMG just checked 1st page and 7 Nov babies have been born including Cosmobear (Katie) tonight :D Congrats hunnie xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx something is def in the water :lol:


----------



## XKatX

bubba4 said:


> OMG just checked 1st page and 7 Nov babies have been born including Cosmobear (Katie) tonight :D Congrats hunnie xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx something is def in the water :lol:

Can you divert that water over here then please???!!! I need it now - it's my turn!!!
Mrs P is being very quiet tonight. Do you think she's ok?


----------



## bubba4

XKatX said:


> bubba4 said:
> 
> 
> OMG just checked 1st page and 7 Nov babies have been born including Cosmobear (Katie) tonight :D Congrats hunnie xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx something is def in the water :lol:
> 
> Can you divert that water over here then please???!!! I need it now - it's my turn!!!
> Mrs P is being very quiet tonight. Do you think she's ok?Click to expand...

I thought that too ??????? 

:rain: is all i can find hope that will help it's water :rofl::rofl: Blob then you Kat I think is only fair :D


----------



## ryder

K, soooo I went to the hospital this afternoon!

Basically all the things I thought were a UTI are signs of early labor! Yaaay! I had a pee test and internal done, my internal showed I am around 1cm dilated right now, they did a NST etc too. 

The bad thing is, since my doctor hasn't done an internal since 32ws, they have nothing to compare the 1cm dilated too. So im supposed to go back if the pains and cramping get worse so they can re-asses. 

The urine sample didnt show anything on the dip stick, but when it was looked at under the microscope there was minimal white blood cells (bacteria). So the doctor gave me a prescription anyways. Mon im to call my own DR who can give me my blood results over the phone and if I do have something then I just keep taking the pills, if not I can stop taking them.


----------



## XKatX

Thanks for the water!!!

I suppose Blob can go first - as you said, it's only fair!!!!!:rofl:


----------



## bubba4

ryder said:


> K, soooo I went to the hospital this afternoon!
> 
> Basically all the things I thought were a UTI are signs of early labor! Yaaay! I had a pee test and internal done, my internal showed I am around 1cm dilated right now, they did a NST etc too.
> 
> The bad thing is, since my doctor hasn't done an internal since 32ws, they have nothing to compare the 1cm dilated too. So im supposed to go back if the pains and cramping get worse so they can re-asses.
> 
> The urine sample didnt show anything on the dip stick, but when it was looked at under the microscope there was minimal white blood cells (bacteria). So the doctor gave me a prescription anyways. Mon im to call my own DR who can give me my blood results over the phone and if I do have something then I just keep taking the pills, if not I can stop taking them.

Wow Ryder great news bout no infection, lets hope things move along nicely for you :D :hug:


----------



## XKatX

Good news Ryder!!! Onwards and upwards!!! x x


----------



## XKatX

Right, after all the excitement of x-factor I'm off to bed. Can't wait to see who's popped by the time I get back on here in the morning!!!
Sleep well girlies.
And Mrs P - if you pop back on - hope you're ok. You've worried me now!!! x x


----------



## bubba4

XKatX said:


> Right, after all the excitement of x-factor I'm off to bed. Can't wait to see who's popped by the time I get back on here in the morning!!!
> Sleep well girlies.
> And Mrs P - if you pop back on - hope you're ok. You've worried me now!!! x x

Nite hun xxxxxx sleep well :hugs:


----------



## luvbunsazzle

Good Morning to all you Yummy November Mummies

Well the weather is rather rubbish, so im thinking a pyjama day well for awhile at least, Mark is off to golf at 9, bless him, so just going to relax untill he returns then find somethng nice to do.
Had a lovely evening last night, put all the duvets onto the living room floor, lots of pillows, and lit all the candles, was really cosy and very relaxing, although i had a rubbish nights sleep, kept earing random noises and was just wide awake, not in pain or anything, just couldnt sleep!! Hmmmph

Brilliant news about our 7 November mummies having babies, all very exciting, i wonder who will be next. Im feeling fine so know im here for a little while longer, but im ok with that, it's not my due date till the 17th, so just biding time, plus i dont pick up my cot till Saturday, another exciting day for me :D


----------



## Eoz

Morning Ladies.

I will join you on your PJ day luvbunsazzle.Only thing thats comfy!The duvet thing sounded lush by the way xxx

I have woken with the biggest nose bleed ever,I never get them?And oh my god my belly hurts so much.I feel sick and I just want to crawl in a hole and stay there.To add to my joyful list I have Larengitis (sp)So sound like Kermit the bloody frog he he.Oh bloody hell I want this baby out!!!!!!!!!!

Wow 7 november babies!So lucky.

BLOB you time will come soon x

Ryder Not trying to dampen your spirts but I have been 2 cm dilated for 5 weeks now and having exactly same pains as you.It can take bloody ages or you could suddenly go bang!That's hope it's the latter for you xxxx

Well as I'm having a home day today I will be able to keep up with the posts today so bring em on ha ha. xxxxxxxxx


----------



## XKatX

Morning ladies! Luvbun - that sounded like a lovely evening. Duvet day sounds good today now I've looked out the window!
So sorry you fee so crap again 4thbump. I wish I could do something to help!
I woke up an hour early today because my phone didn't change it's time itself - my old one used to. And the cat was howling to go out too.
My curry and hot bath didn't work last night - as you can tell coz I'm still here! So now I'll just wait for LO to come along. It'll happen when it's ready.
Have a good day all!! x x


----------



## Jem

Hi just coming to say morning!!!!! Wow can't believe everyone is popping out babies like no tomorrow!!!! Congrats to Katy (cosmotbear) and Jayne!!! xxx

So to all of you remaining.......


:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## MrsP

Morning mummies,

Well it is a crap day here too!

Yes I am here and baby P isn't, but all ok!!!! 

Luvbuns - Sorry you didn't sleep too well, me either, but sound like you had a lovely evening.

4thbump - Sorry you're not feeling so great today.

Kat - These bloody babies!!! How did you sleep and are hips behaving?

Jem - Welcome back honey and what the hell do you do to get your babies out so quick?

What we all got planned today? x x x


----------



## luvbunsazzle

I think we should all be in for a pyjama day, and try and relax as much as possible, i think the more were doing to try and get our Lo's out the more resistant they are!!

Well Mark has gone off to Golf, and im snuggled in the living room, with my pink fluffy dressing gown on, looking like a beached whale but really not giving to hoots!!

MrsP glad to see your back on, lots of people worrying about you last night, sorry you also didnt sleep well though
4th bump, im sorry our not feeling great today, definatly a pyjama day for you
Jem welcome back hunni, were all looking forward to hearing all about Ollie and seeing lots of pikky's!!
Kat i know the feeling re the phone, my mobile didnt either. GRRRR


----------



## Jem

Lol Michelle! No idea!!!! Wish I knew! x


----------



## MrsP

Luvbuns I think you are right.

I have read until your body is at ease it wont go into labour. I personally am just getting so bloody impatient, not even fed up of being pregnent, I just want my baby now!!!

How we going to stop thinking about it? x x


----------



## luvbunsazzle

Hmmm thats the tricky part!! LOL
Me and Mark baked a cake last night, was really fun, and was just about us, had a lovely evening.
Whilst he is at golf im going to stick a dvd on, and stay snuggled up, eat some cakes, and keep really warm and snug.
Anything to stay relaxed and clam LOL :D


----------



## XKatX

Mrs P - glad you're ok - you had me worried last night when you disappeared like that! I'm sleeping good now actually. It's the new pregnancy pillow I bought - fab. Worth it even if only for a couple of weeks sleep!

I am also snuggled up on the sofa with my oversized pink fluffy dressing gown on! Watching Greys anatomy while I have some peace. Also just relaxing and trying to go with the flow. Babies will come when they're ready. I'm tired af all this fighting to get it out!!!


----------



## Eoz

Well I've decided this baby bloody coming out so I'm refusing to sit still today.LOets hope Jem's dust works!

Morning Mrs P And kat xx


----------



## bubba4

Morning girls I am in pain with my hips :( didn't sleep again thats 3 nights on the trot beggining to feel exhausted. I woke up and tried to get out of bed and my inside of my leg clicked so loud I am sure I should have broke something. But I am still gonna go out I think. Sitting odwn seems to make it worse.

Hi Jem Congrats again.
Hey Kat glad your sleeping better now.
Mrs P morning glad to see you on.
4th Bump hope your day improves and you feel better dont forget to rest though.
Luvbun have a nice PJ day :D
xxx


----------



## XKatX

bubba4 said:


> Morning girls I am in pain with my hips :( didn't sleep again thats 3 nights on the trot beggining to feel exhausted. I woke up and tried to get out of bed and my inside of my leg clicked so loud I am sure I should have broke something. But I am still gonna go out I think. Sitting odwn seems to make it worse.
> 
> Hi Jem Congrats again.
> Hey Kat glad your sleeping better now.
> Mrs P morning glad to see you on.
> 4th Bump hope your day improves and you feel better dont forget to rest though.
> Luvbun have a nice PJ day :D
> xxx

Ooh that sounds painful! I found that mine were worse when I sat down too. I had to keep at the gentle excercise, then by the evening I was ok to sit. Hope you start to feel a little better son. Have a nice day!


----------



## luvbunsazzle

Another November mummy down
GreenKat had her little girl on 24/10
Who will be next?


----------



## XKatX

Flippin' heck!! They're popping out left, right and center this month!!!


----------



## luvbunsazzle

I know, i cant believe weve had 8 mummies already!!


----------



## babezone

me me me me let me be next lol.....and please let my dam tooth jus gooo away!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Alyandherbump

Still 3 weeks left for me :( I really want my baby now!!! 37 weeks tomorrow so officially full term woohoo!!! Bubba4 lets race, lol! :p


----------



## SandyColes-x

Heya Im Due On The 5th November.
Im Really Tired & Heaveyy.
I Am A Pregnant Teen And Just Woundering If Anyone Will Give Me Anyy Advise On Labour Birth Last Few Weeks Ect..
Thanks You Verry Much . :D
Sandii Coles


----------



## luvbunsazzle

Alyandherbump said:


> Still 3 weeks left for me :( I really want my baby now!!! 37 weeks tomorrow so officially full term woohoo!!! Bubba4 lets race, lol! :p

Same due date as me hun :D


----------



## Alyandherbump

Hi sandy! Im 19 so i get the teen thing....never done this before so im a bit of a dunce, but you're in the right place, everyone here has been really helpful to me, full of advice and support. Good luck with your last couple of weeks!!


----------



## luvbunsazzle

Added to the main page Sandy, also i put you as a yellow bump, if you know the sex i can change it. Welcome to the world of November mummies :D


----------



## Alyandherbump

Oohh luvbunsazzle, who will be first, lol.


----------



## luvbunsazzle

LOL, how are you feeling? Any signs as of yet?


----------



## Alyandherbump

I feel rubbish today!! All achey with period-like pains in my lower back and down really low. I thought maybe i slept funny or maybe the baby is on a nerve?
I dont think i will go another 3 weeks though. How about you!?!


----------



## Eoz

What is everyones secret the buggers?8 babys already :hissy:


----------



## SandyColes-x

Heya Again Thanks Veryyy Muchh .
And Im Having A Boyyyy :D Going To Call Him Kallum-Joshua :)
And Alyandbump Dont Start Saying Thatt Lmaoo :)
Because I have Been Massive & That From The Start And Everyone Has Told Me Even Midwife I IAnt Gonna Go Full Term But Here I Am!!! Feeling Fatt & Verry Fed Up !!!
Just Try & Forget About Ittt .
The Baby Has More Chance Of Coming When Your Not Thinking About It !! Lmaoo 
trust me !


----------



## luvbunsazzle

Aly i think im here for a few weeks yet, feeling right as rein at the moment, no pains really. 
I know what you mean 4thbump cant believe weve had 8 already!! Jelous!!
Will update main thread Sandy


----------



## Alyandherbump

Mines never coming out then!!! I spend all of my time daydreaming about my baby and wishing he/she would come out already!! I think my OH is worried that when the baby gets here he wont get a look in as im going to be so obsessed!!


----------



## Eoz

Hey Aly and Sandy I was a teen mum with my first.I was preggy at 17 and 18 when she was born.It's a shite title.and people are so snotty.Back then 1998 it was frowned upon a lot more than these days.But bugger em.Makes you no different,You just want to be a mummy.I dont agree with under 15's though that just naughty.How you both feeling? bet you coping better than us old gits ha ha


----------



## Eoz

Wow I just had a look at page number one.Have you all seen the birth weights?We got some tiddlers from our november babies.

Congratulations to all and for the rest of us ::

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## MrsP

Hey girlies,

What's the goss for the afternoon?

Sandi - Welcome to the mad November mummies!!

8 babies??? What is that all about?

Well whether is terrible here, has not stopped raining. Plan to get a bit of house work done, just a bit of dusting and hoovering. Trying to keep busy Luvbuns but not got a lot to do.

Si has gone off to football this afternoon, maybe baby P will come then as he is out, but like Kat said early I am just going to stop wishing this baby out and see if soemthing happens.

So ladies, it's just you me and the tv.

Going to do dinner about 8pm tonight gives him a chance to get home, don't think I can't be arsed though at the moment, but feel I should cherish every Sunday as may not get a roast for a couple of weeks once Baby P is here.

x x x


----------



## Tootsie

Hi girls. 

Need to update my dates i think :blush: i've got section date for the 7th now soo :blush: do i need updating or do i just leave it :lol:


----------



## XKatX

Just been out for a great lunch at Franky & Bennys - I'm stuffed to the gills now!! Ate far too much - as usual!
Welcome to the madhouse Sandy!
Mrs P - sounds like you're being a good girl today!
Tootsie - good luckfor your c-section on 7th. Not long to go now!!

Enjoy your roast dinner Mrs P - can I join you? Sounds lurrrrvely!!


----------



## MrsP

Yummy Frankie & Bennys, could eat that right now. Yes honey you can join us. We have roast gammon today, Si's request.

Yes I am being good, well trying. Trying to stop thinking about this baby coming, not working, but I am trying. Just chilling watching a load of crap on the tv.

How's your day? x


----------



## XKatX

MrsP said:


> Yummy Frankie & Bennys, could eat that right now. Yes honey you can join us. We have roast gammon today, Si's request.
> 
> Yes I am being good, well trying. Trying to stop thinking about this baby coming, not working, but I am trying. Just chilling watching a load of crap on the tv.
> 
> How's your day? x

It's ok thanks. This baby is wriggling like anything today! Quite painful at this stage isn't it. Just watching the re-run of x-factor, even though I watche dit last night!! Not sure what to do the rest of the day - more chilling I suppose. This weather doesn't help does it? I know it's hard trying to relax about this baby thing. I'm trying to go with the flow - but it's at the front of my mind 24 7.
How are you feeling today babes?


----------



## MrsP

XKatX said:


> MrsP said:
> 
> 
> Yummy Frankie & Bennys, could eat that right now. Yes honey you can join us. We have roast gammon today, Si's request.
> 
> Yes I am being good, well trying. Trying to stop thinking about this baby coming, not working, but I am trying. Just chilling watching a load of crap on the tv.
> 
> How's your day? x
> 
> It's ok thanks. This baby is wriggling like anything today! Quite painful at this stage isn't it. Just watching the re-run of x-factor, even though I watche dit last night!! Not sure what to do the rest of the day - more chilling I suppose. This weather doesn't help does it? I know it's hard trying to relax about this baby thing. I'm trying to go with the flow - but it's at the front of my mind 24 7.
> How are you feeling today babes?Click to expand...

Who do you think will win? Don't think Scott should have gone home last night.

Just about to make a cuppa and get a biccie, fancy one?

Yeah not feeling bad at all today, no aches no pains :hissy:!!! No please in us women!! Although I was sick about 10 minutes ago for no apprently reaspn, but not feeling to terrible. Just trying to stay relaxed but like you say easier said than done. x x x


----------



## XKatX

Thats funny - I've been feeling queezy too! It's probably all the stress we're putting ourselves under!

And I'll take the biscuit - just made a brew thanks!!

I really don't know who will win. Scott shouldn't have gone. It's got to be one of the girls that wins though. They're really strong this year.


----------



## Eoz

Afternoon.Wow what a bloody lovely day.The 2 older children have gone to their dads for the weekend.1st time in 4 weeks.The youngest has been a darling and played so nicely.She slept most of afternoon.I got a nice soak in bath with my book and now shock horror Ady (OH)is cooking roast spuds,chops and veg.He rarely cooks if at all!!

Just waiting for my neighbour to come round as we going to bake a yummy cake so I can pig it all to myself.My voice now sounds like a bloody frog so giving up speaking.God I feel lost today,no back ache,no jobs to do.Awwwwwww I want more days like this but I get a feeling this is the last sunday of bliss.BOOOOO.

Tea 2 sugars please Mrs P :thumpup:

Hey Kat how you feelin?


----------



## XKatX

4thbump said:


> Afternoon.Wow what a bloody lovely day.The 2 older children have gone to their dads for the weekend.1st time in 4 weeks.The youngest has been a darling and played so nicely.She slept most of afternoon.I got a nice soak in bath with my book and now shock horror Ady (OH)is cooking roast spuds,chops and veg.He rarely cooks if at all!!
> 
> Just waiting for my neighbour to come round as we going to bake a yummy cake so I can pig it all to myself.My voice now sounds like a bloody frog so giving up speaking.God I feel lost today,no back ache,no jobs to do.Awwwwwww I want more days like this but I get a feeling this is the last sunday of bliss.BOOOOO.
> 
> Tea 2 sugars please Mrs P :thumpup:
> 
> Hey Kat how you feelin?

Hiya!! I'm not too bad thanks. Mrs P and I have joined ranks and decided that we're just gonna sit back and wait it out now. Don't know how long that will last though!!!


----------



## MrsP

4thBump - Sounds like you have had a lovely day. I've had a quiet day too, makes a change.

When do the kiddies come back from their dad's?

Like Kat says we're on strike of trying to get these babies out. But the quieter we are the harder I am finding it.

Kettle is on by the way. x


----------



## luvbunsazzle

Evening ladies

How are we all then?

Mark returned from Golf at 1, and since then we have given the house the biggest de clutter ever, but god am i sufferring now, have been sick once, and my body is all over aching, so bless him he's cooking me, sausgae, bacon and spaghetti whilst he has spaghetti bogonaise!!!


----------



## MrsP

Evening missy!!

You sound like you have been a busy bunny. Bless Mark making you dinner. He is good isn't he?

No aches or pains for me at the moment. :hissy: Just made the yorkshire mix, so that is on the side and peeled the potatoes earlier.

Just off to to the dusting upstairs whilst the bath in running and then think I'll get a small load of whites in along with the bath towels, just encase anythin happens toight. Can't bare washing in the basket. Haven't done ironing, but sure I'll still be here in the morning to do that.

Then I am going to get back on my butt and watch more crap tv and wait for my hubby to come home, whilst filling the house with smell of roast dinner. :happydance:


----------



## bubba4

Hi well we have been to Tesco grabbed food for a roast and also bought a little extra for nephews bday and hubby bought a snowsuit coat for baby. Then we went to MIL and hubby cooked roast for us all. Was yummy.

Am still in pain but feel like I aint done nowt, as was at MIL. 

You all sound like you have been busy.
Wow another baby early I want some of this action :D

What you all up to tonight ????????


----------



## XKatX

Sounds like you've had a busy day Bubba4! And you're all having roast tea tonight!! Not fair. Alhtough it's my own fault coz I really couldn't be arsed to cook! Maybe I'll do one in the week while hubby is out of my hair!!
Just watching james and The Giant Peach. Haven't seen that for ages!!!


----------



## Alyandherbump

Come on ladies, where is my roast dinner? Lol. Im having toast for dinner tonight, not really hungry which is very weird for me as i could normally eat all day!!! Adam has gone off to his football club tonight so im in peace for a couple of hours now :) I'm really looking forwar to britannia high in a little bit, i guess that shows my age, lol. Everyone just chill and maybe we'll have more november babies before october is over haha.


----------



## bubba4

XKatX said:


> Sounds like you've had a busy day Bubba4! And you're all having roast tea tonight!! Not fair. Alhtough it's my own fault coz I really couldn't be arsed to cook! Maybe I'll do one in the week while hubby is out of my hair!!
> Just watching james and The Giant Peach. Haven't seen that for ages!!!

OMG haven't seen that for ages either.... I haven;t had a roast for ages TBH. I just had a bit of gateaux and it was lovely :D Might even have another bit. :dohh:

Ggggrrrrrrr my next door neighbour are doing something as they have been banging on the walls for over an hour now. Started to be annoying. :hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy:

Aly race is on :D xx


----------



## Alyandherbump

Let me be next!!! [-o&lt;


----------



## vicwick

Evening ladies,

Hope your all doing well just popped in to say hi. Had a shitty few days as bubs is still breech and gotta go to hospital on Thursday to see consultant had a little cry about it cos was really hoping for a vaginal birth but what will be will be!!!! Not sure what to do about ECv as heard so many different things. I will be spending the next few days aon my hands and knees tho to try and get this LO to turn lol


----------



## bubba4

vicwick said:


> Evening ladies,
> 
> Hope your all doing well just popped in to say hi. Had a shitty few days as bubs is still breech and gotta go to hospital on Thursday to see consultant had a little cry about it cos was really hoping for a vaginal birth but what will be will be!!!! Not sure what to do about ECv as heard so many different things. I will be spending the next few days aon my hands and knees tho to try and get this LO to turn lol

Good Luck with getting bubba to turn hun xxxx


----------



## MrsP

Bubba4 - Go round there and unlesh some hormones on them!!

Kat - I said you could have roast with me, but you haven't shown up!!

Vicwick - Hope LO turns, fingers crossed!!! still a couple of weeks to go so maybe if you ask nicely. 

x x


----------



## charliebear

Hi all, 

Nice to see everyone having a chill day!!
Welcome back Jem :happydance:
OMG, 8 babies already!! 

Well today I had a long lie in :cloud9:, then went to SIL's for lunch. :muaha: Just got back! Had really bad backache so took my hot water bottle along with me, everyone decided to tell me (in their wisdom) that I was in slow labour???? :hissy: Errrm, I have a bad back, stupid!!!

Feeling very heavy and low, so going to take MrsP's advice and have a hot bath, might even have abit of pineapple too!!
Today is the day OH recons :baby: is going to come 5 1/2 hrs left, so there's still time :rofl:

Think i'll go put the kettle on, the choccie biccie's are calling.......


----------



## MrsP

Well only time will tell honey, something may happen. Never say never.

At some point all of these stupid, horrible not doing anything pains are going to be the real thing. I suppose we just don't want to get our hopes up, but they way these babies are coming. Due date, who? x x x


----------



## Alyandherbump

Has anyone else been getting predictions from everyone?? My OH mum and dad think baby will be here in a week, and one of my friends reckons ill go a week over (please no!!)


----------



## MrsP

Yes, one of my best friends said Friday - no show and my brother says next thursday.

Who knows x x


----------



## charliebear

My OH said today??
My sis said the 8th - we'll see!!
I would like Baby A asap please!! x

Oh, and a bit more dust for us.......
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## babezone

how mad....duno if any u guys remember that game that went round where u guess the baby weight date etc .....expectnet or summit

well i guessed 29th of october lol a boy and 8lb 1 i think it was now i no the weight defo wont be right lmao....but hey im close to winning the date lol.....

it wud be sooo cool for every november mummy to have dropped in october xxx


----------



## MrsP

Thanks lovely for the dust, throwing right back at you!!!

Kat and I are going on strike with getting the babies out. Well we are trying too. Maybe if we stop thinking about it they might show up.

x x x


----------



## charliebear

MrsP said:


> Thanks lovely for the dust, throwing right back at you!!!
> 
> Kat and I are going on strike with getting the babies out. Well we are trying too. Maybe if we stop thinking about it they might show up.
> 
> x x x

No probs hun. 

Tried to strike but it never worked!!! :rofl: x


----------



## MrsP

charliebear said:


> MrsP said:
> 
> 
> Thanks lovely for the dust, throwing right back at you!!!
> 
> Kat and I are going on strike with getting the babies out. Well we are trying too. Maybe if we stop thinking about it they might show up.
> 
> x x x
> 
> No probs hun.
> 
> Tried to strike but it never worked!!! :rofl: xClick to expand...


I am not doing too well, still planning a cheeky bit of action this evening, but more for my purposes than anything else!!! :rofl:

Well that and I know it's the only thing that gives me BH's and it might turn into the real thing. :happydance:

Well it is only fair since Si has been at football all day and I have a wonderful roast in the oven cooking for when he gets home.

Sorry Kat - just need to give into this and then I promise I'll give up everything!!


----------



## Tootsie

Thanks Kat it's not far really.

Just been drawing up a car rota between me and OH for the next week :lol: 

and luckily with the kiddies being on half term i don't have to rush around loads for
the school run so can really try to get everything sorted :D

Also gonna book myself in for a hair appointment on the 4th :D so i can try to make myself feel better :lol:


----------



## XKatX

Mrs P - sorry about the no show - I decided to stay in and eat crunchy nut cornflakes with my husband instead!!!
I feel the need to spread th elabour dust just a little bit more tonoght - so here goes:
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Tootsie

I'm thinking of having cornflakes later as i've not had dinner yet, and really don't feel i want any. 
have felt bloated for the last few days and haven't been able to eat much.
oh well i suppose it's just me stomach being squashed.


----------



## MrsP

Well if we're all having a go....

:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:pink::pink::pink::pink:
:blue::blue::blue::blue:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:pink::pink::pink::pink:
:blue::blue::blue::blue:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:pink::pink::pink::pink:
:blue::blue::blue::blue:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## babezone

https://i266.photobucket.com/albums/ii251/babezone2005/comeonbabies.gif


----------



## XKatX

Mrs P - you go girl!! We can't do anything because his back is so bad, as you know!!! He keeps apologising, but thats not good enough. He's going to have to find me a stand in!!!:blush:


----------



## charliebear

Wow, look at the dust!!!

Well ladies, feeling very uncomfortable so i'm off to take a bath and chill with a hot water bottle before having an early night.

Take it easy and see you all tomorrow :hugs:

Just a tad more........to see us through the night.... x
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## bubba4

Ok I am def on a mad one just bleached kitchen downstairs toilet and through away my sandwhich toater and chip fryer as they were filthy. Not sure but can't stand dirt/grime and mess. Hubby walked in to say WTF and I am going out of your way. Although did get him up a few times to move heavy things :D He doesn't know what to make of it all. Although I feel so much better when I am doing bits than sitting down. 

MrsP u go girl :sex: is your next step:D
Kat hugs hun but your turn is soon. :D xxx
Charliebear hope the bath makes you feel better xx
Tootsie glad your getting bits sorted.
Babezone Love the sign :D


----------



## Eoz

Evening all!

Babezone love the blinkie but you get your baby soon.we don't :hissy:

Bubba slow down!You been in pain this week as it is.I know how you feel though.mess winds me up no end.Bet your house is like mine.Shovelling snow in a blizzard springs to mind lol xxxxx

Tootsie all the best for next week. xxxxxxxxxx

Mrs P Good luck with eviction process.I'm sure it wont be long. xxxxxxxxxxxxx

Vicwick start doing handstands.If it don't work look on the bright side,you will know when you get to meet little one and make us even more jealous xxxxxxx

Kat hope your cornflakes were yummy and also like Mrs P your time will come round soon enough I hope!! xxxxxxxx

I've eaten to much cake mix and now feel sick.Also getting mega sharp pains down there and feel very strange.Well my book and bed is screaming at me.Catch you all tomoro.Wonder if another Mummy has news for us.At this rate it sems very likely.Night night oh and I'd thought I'd add my bit ...

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
:spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy:
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
:sex::sex::sex::sex::sex::sex::sex::sex::sex::sex::sex::sex::sex::sex::sex:
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
:pink::blue::pink::blue::pink::blue::pink::blue::pink::blue::pink::blue:
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## MrsP

Morning mummies!!!

How are we ladies?

Well what a lovely morning it is here in Essex, hope you all have some sunshine too.

For some reason I can't read back through the last couple of threads, keeps shutting me down, must be all the dust/fairies!! So hope I haven't missed anything.

So didn't manage a bit of action last night when Si got home, we'd had a few words and not only that when he went back to the carpark to get his car after football it had been locked in!!! Oops, he wasn't a happy bunny. They charge a £20 release fee as well, cheeky gits!!

Anyway managed to get some in this morning before he went to rescue his car, so legs open fingers crossed it may have done the trick. So far huge back ache, but sex always gives me BH's, but hoping things are ready in there and may go into the full swing, so lots of dust please.

Si just called whilst typing, he has rescued his car tried being honest they said they would reduce the £20 release fee to £10 as he had been honest but he refused to pay it so has just followed someone out the car park pronto to make the barrier as he thinks it is a rip off.

Not much planned for today, just a bit of ironing and the hoovering and that is it for me.

x x


----------



## XKatX

Morning all. 
I've just checked though the last few posts and you haven't missed anything Mrs - P. Except the fact that yes, we are all crazy!!
Glad you managed to get your :sex: in this morning. What a numpty about his car though!!!

I need to nip into town today to take my Wii game back and get one that actually works!! Also need to buy half the chemist for Karls back! Then got housework to do - had such a lazy weekend and it was really bugging me by the evening. So ironing, hoovering etc for me today.

Enjoy the sunshine everyone!!


----------



## charliebear

Morning Mummy's, 

:hissy: Think I'm here till the end, lots of pains, BH etc last night, went to bed..... nothing!!!!
Bless him, he was so good last night although when he asked what was a matter with my face?? I could of hit him!! errr, pain!!! :dohh:

MrsP - fingers crossed it works. 
Kat - I'm joining you today on the housework front. Plenty of laundry to keep me occupied!! 

Well it did nothing for me last night, but here's some dust for us today....x
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## luvbunsazzle

Morning all

MrsP glad you managered to get some action in this morning, and bummer about the car!!
Kat what game is it? I love my Wii.

Today im going to finish the house, after our major declutter yesterday, and then i know everything is ready for Grapes arrival :D

:happydance: 37 WEEKS TODAY :happydance:
Grape you can come out now
:dust: :dust: :dust:
:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## charliebear

luvbunsazzle said:


> Morning all
> 
> MrsP glad you managered to get some action in this morning, and bummer about the car!!
> Kat what game is it? I love my Wii.
> 
> Today im going to finish the house, after our major declutter yesterday, and then i know everything is ready for Grapes arrival :D
> 
> :happydance: 37 WEEKS TODAY :happydance:
> Grape you can come out now
> :dust: :dust: :dust:
> :dust: :dust: :dust:

:happydance: Happy 37 weeks!! :happydance: x


----------



## XKatX

Happy 37 weeks Luvbun!!! My God, it only feels like 2 seconds ago that I posted my 37 week marker!! I bought Sonic on Saturday for the Wii. wanted it for a while - my sister has it and loves it!!!

Charliebear - I can relate with the BH. I was really bad last night an once again this was it!!!:happydance: But alas no. Just a nother cruel trick. Feeling period painy this morning - but thats it!

Mrs P - how are you after your induction session????!!!!!!!!


----------



## luvbunsazzle

Thanks Charliebear :D

:happydance: Single digits for you now, ok a day later but WHOOP :happydance:


----------



## bubba4

Morning well slept a bit better had a nice hot bath before bed last night. Had BH the whole time I was in it :( felt odd but nowt came of it. 

kiddies r off so they r on thw wiithey don't get to play it much so a treat for them. I am sat here in my dressing gown not sure what we r doing today...

Hope the cleaning comes along kat and charlie.
Mrs P had a busy morning with :sex: before brekky lol :D
Luvbun congrats on 37 weeks :D me tomorrow. xx


----------



## MrsP

Luvbuns - Happy 37 weeks!!

Charliebear - I really expected a text last night, sorry you are still in pain.

Kat - Enjoy your morning in town. 

Would you believe it, my little induction has not done a sodding thing, normally I have BH's within 20 minutes max, but oh not today no. Nothing not a thing, just a little back and a period type pain but not enough to make a fuss and certainly not enough to shift baby P.

So that's it I have to give in and deal with the fact baby will come when good and ready.


----------



## charliebear

MrsP said:


> Luvbuns - Happy 37 weeks!!
> 
> Charliebear - I really expected a text last night, sorry you are still in pain.
> 
> Kat - Enjoy your morning in town.
> 
> Would you believe it, my little induction has not done a sodding thing, normally I have BH's within 20 minutes max, but oh not today no. Nothing not a thing, just a little back and a period type pain but not enough to make a fuss and certainly not enough to shift baby P.
> 
> So that's it I have to give in and deal with the fact baby will come when good and ready.

I'm sorry to disappoint hun, really wanted something to happen :rofl: when don't we, eh??

Really weird tho, Baby A was moving constantly all day yesterday?? What is going on?? Didn't seem to sleep at all apart from when I slept. 

Sorry, your lil session didn't work :hugs: Baby P will be here soon. x


----------



## MrsP

Bloody babies, not even here yet.

Look at the grief they are causing.

Ah, last night Si started to cry when we got into bed. Think it was the beer more than anything but he started to tell me how much me he loved me blah blah blah and then he said you will help me be a good daddy to the baby wont you?

Oh bless him, I gave him a little cuddle and said we will just help each other. It's so sweet he is getting so excited. 

x x


----------



## charliebear

MrsP said:


> Bloody babies, not even here yet.
> 
> Look at the grief they are causing.
> 
> Ah, last night Si started to cry when we got into bed. Think it was the beer more than anything but he started to tell me how much me he loved me blah blah blah and then he said you will help me be a good daddy to the baby wont you?
> 
> Oh bless him, I gave him a little cuddle and said we will just help each other. It's so sweet he is getting so excited.
> 
> x x

Aww bless. That is too sweet!! (Beer or no beer!) 
Bet he's gonna be the best daddy ever. xx


----------



## Eoz

Morning Ladies.So no babies today as of yet then.

Charlie Bear.I was like you last night,today sod all.Annoying or what!

Luvbun Yay 37 weeks!I forgot to post mine on fri!Oh and also I'm due 15th keep forgetting to ask you to update me.The sods put me back a week :hissy:

Mrs P.You need to be nipple tweaking and going down bumpy roads.The softly softly approach aint working!

Kat.I love the Wii but never manage to find time.I've done the house work so maybe I will later.I bught my eldest a DS for xmas can't wait till she opens it so I can steal it!Hmm maybe doing some of the sports will get your babba out?

Hey Bubba4.I'm in my dressing gown to.Done the house work and eating peanut butter on toast with cold roast potatoes.Yum!My 2 are at their dads till Thurs :happydance: Peace!!! I'm just gearing my self up to dressing up like an eskimo and taking Madison (youngest) to the park to feed the ducks.

Hi to everybody else xxxxxxx

Well apart from major BH's and discharge I'm doing ok.Feels like the baby has a hammer and it's fine tuning my cervix though.I'm gobsmacked I'm almost 38 weeks well I would be if they hadn't put me back a week.This baby was naughty but now seems to be behaving again.

Have a good day and for you mummys who have older kids off school.DVD's and popcorn always works for me or cake baking.Good luck!!!!!!


----------



## Eoz

Aww thats lush Mrs P.Men are so sweet at times.My other half has been a right soppy git lately.It's so nice. xx


----------



## MrsP

4thbump said:


> Morning Ladies.So no babies today as of yet then.
> 
> Charlie Bear.I was like you last night,today sod all.Annoying or what!
> 
> Luvbun Yay 37 weeks!I forgot to post mine on fri!Oh and also I'm due 15th keep forgetting to ask you to update me.The sods put me back a week :hissy:
> 
> Mrs P.You need to be nipple tweaking and going down bumpy roads.The softly softly approach aint working!
> 
> Kat.I love the Wii but never manage to find time.I've done the house work so maybe I will later.I bught my eldest a DS for xmas can't wait till she opens it so I can steal it!Hmm maybe doing some of the sports will get your babba out?
> 
> Hey Bubba4.I'm in my dressing gown to.Done the house work and eating peanut butter on toast with cold roast potatoes.Yum!My 2 are at their dads till Thurs :happydance: Peace!!! I'm just gearing my self up to dressing up like an eskimo and taking Madison (youngest) to the park to feed the ducks.
> 
> Hi to everybody else xxxxxxx
> 
> Well apart from major BH's and discharge I'm doing ok.Feels like the baby has a hammer is fine tuning my cervix though.I'm gobsmacked I'm almost 38 weeks well I would be if they hadn't put me back a week.This baby was naughty but now seems to be behaving again.
> 
> Have a good day and for you mummys who have older kids off school.DVD's and popcorn always works for me or cake baking.Good luck!!!!!!

Glad LO is being good for mummy now, even if they have changed your dates.

There was no softly softly this morning, that's for sure!! :rofl:

I'm feeling the peanut butter but with cold potatos?

Oh can I come and feed the ducks, dog would like a little walk too.


----------



## luvbunsazzle

All changed on the front page hun, gutted they put you back by a week, least it wasn't 3 whole weeks like me GRRRR.
Penut butter and cold roastie's, hmmm maybe not my cup of tea together but seperate yum yum
Duck feeding sounds fun, let's all go on a mad rampage and walk these babies out whilst feeding some ducks!!


----------



## MrsP

4thbump said:


> Aww thats lush Mrs P.Men are so sweet at times.My other half has been a right soppy git lately.It's so nice. xx

Bless them, I think their hormones change worse than oursa but we get the blame.

x


----------



## charliebear

Well i dont know about the ducks but me and OH have decided to take the dog on a long walk today!! If nothing else it'll help me sleep. 

4thbump enjoy the park and the ducks. x


----------



## Eoz

Ha ha and then I will get my water birth!!God could you imagine all the small children feeding ducks seeing loads of preggy bellys waddling like ducks trying to get the babies out scary!

OOO 3 weeks christ no way!They wouldn't bloody dare believe me ha ha. xx

Mrs P I really do not know what to suggest you sent in the heavies rather than being nice so umm whats next? Yes sure you and doggy can come xx And my oh is more pregnant than me.He has put weight on.got all soppy and is eating loads !!


----------



## MrsP

:rofl::rofl: Could you imagine!

Mother nature hon, that's all I have left. I need to stop being naughty and wishing this baby out, I wouldn't wish baby P out at 29 weeks cos wouldn't be ready and baby P is obviously not ready at 39 weeks either so I'll have to hang on in there.

What time we off to feed the ducks? x x


----------



## Eoz

ha ha 1 ok? Meet you by the duck pond xx


----------



## MrsP

I'll be there, I'll be the one waddling worse than the ducks!! lol! x x


----------



## bubba4

I wanna come :D

Ok I have convinced hubby to take me to IKEA to spend some pennies :) so hoping the walking round will do me a bit of good. Although really need to get dressed 1st. Also have to ask kiddies to get ready lol so maybe in a few hours I will actually leave :lol:


----------



## Eoz

Ha ha kids do not have an idea of time do they?Well have fun in ikea and Mrs P lets go show those ducks how to waddle properly!! See you all later xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## MrsP

bubba4 said:


> I wanna come :D
> 
> Ok I have convinced hubby to take me to IKEA to spend some pennies :) so hoping the walking round will do me a bit of good. Although really need to get dressed 1st. Also have to ask kiddies to get ready lol so maybe in a few hours I will actually leave :lol:

Least the thought is there hon of getting dressed. I hate Ikea at the best of times, let alone 38 weeks pregnant and in half term, you're a very brave lady!


----------



## charliebear

MrsP said:


> bubba4 said:
> 
> 
> I wanna come :D
> 
> Ok I have convinced hubby to take me to IKEA to spend some pennies :) so hoping the walking round will do me a bit of good. Although really need to get dressed 1st. Also have to ask kiddies to get ready lol so maybe in a few hours I will actually leave :lol:
> 
> Least the thought is there hon of getting dressed. I hate Ikea at the best of times, let alone 38 weeks pregnant and in half term, you're a very brave lady!Click to expand...

I agree, very brave!! I hate Ikea full stop!! Actually got what I wanted last time I was there without much fuss. x


----------



## Tootsie

Afternoon (ish)
I'm off to hospital later and have a few bits to sort out today. Gonna go sort out lunch for the kids in a bit but have managed to get them to help me clean the kitchen although my whole back and pelvis hate me now :roll:

Good luck to all those hoping a walk or two might bring on labour i managed to induce labour with a very long walk on my first baby so my fingers are crossed for you :D


----------



## Ria_Rose

charliebear said:


> MrsP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bubba4 said:
> 
> 
> I wanna come :D
> 
> Ok I have convinced hubby to take me to IKEA to spend some pennies :) so hoping the walking round will do me a bit of good. Although really need to get dressed 1st. Also have to ask kiddies to get ready lol so maybe in a few hours I will actually leave :lol:
> 
> Least the thought is there hon of getting dressed. I hate Ikea at the best of times, let alone 38 weeks pregnant and in half term, you're a very brave lady!Click to expand...
> 
> I agree, very brave!! I hate Ikea full stop!! Actually got what I wanted last time I was there without much fuss. xClick to expand...

Lol, our house is like an IKEA catalog, since we've moved house. Been there more times pregnant than not now. You have to be careful what you buy mind you, some things can look a bit cheap and 'studenty' - I'd like to think we've picked wisely, lol. Got LO's drawers there but hated their cots. The bright side of ikea shopping is that there are lots of sofas/charis/bed to sit on on the way around ... and of course the meatballs (LO is very keen on his swedish meatballs and lingenberry, lol).


----------



## XKatX

God I HATE Ikea!! I have only been twice and the second time was out of nesecity!! when we bought this house, we bought all the wardrobes etc off the previous owner. He had never got round to deciding which doors he wanted on the bedroom wardrobes, so we had to get them! I hated every second of it - including getting there! Never again!! Although I think they do on-line shopping now don't they?

Just finished a marathon cleaning/housework session. Worked so hard that upstairs in gonna have to wait til tomorrow I think! Just enough time for a spot of lunch before I hit town - alone!! Going to see if I can find this years knee length black boots. Wish me luck!!!


----------



## MrsP

Busy bunnys this morning mummies.

Good luck Tootsie at the hospital.

I have just finished the little bit of ironing that I had, thought I would just get it out of the way, just need to do floors and that's me done, I have nothing to do so may take a walk with the dog, just to get some fresh air. 

x x


----------



## Ria_Rose

XKatX - I think they do deliver but I think the delivery charge is something stupid. 

Good luck with the boots are they hi-heeled for post-baby or sensibly flat?

Think I need some of those awful uggs for now to slob to the shops nd back - as all my goregous River Island boots are too high and my center of gravity is not compatable with stilletoes.


----------



## XKatX

I normally gofor something flatish - as I'm nearly 6 foot tall! I find it really difficult to find really nice flatish shoes - so every year is a mission!!


----------



## luvbunsazzle

Well just updating my ipod for my hospital bag :D 
Have dumped everything into 1 bag at the moment, except all baby clothes, they are all ironed and waiting to be put away in a bag, cant bring myself to yet though. Also need to finish buying the rest of my hospital bag stuff, not much more to buy i dont think.

All my :dishes: are done, my :laundry: is in at the moment, have gone through the nursery again, although will be doing a big clean on Wednesday when my sister is coming over to help me, as need to move moses basket downstairs to our bedroom, put travel cot away, vacum, hoping my blinds have arrived to put up :D

Picking my cot up on Saturday and going to buy some shelfs for the nursery, then Saturday evening Mark and i will be making the cot, and dressing it, putting the shelfs up, and then all the other wall mount bits we have like the clock, picture frames etc
Getting all exciting now :D


----------



## charliebear

Sounds like you've had a busy day and a busy week ahead luvbun. 

I'm missing sorting out all of Baby A's room and things, its all ready and waiting. x


----------



## luvbunsazzle

Have we seen pikky's charliebear?


----------



## charliebear

luvbunsazzle said:


> Have we seen pikky's charliebear?

Posted a while back in the nursery thread - where did that go?? 







Some of the bits we have, should really take some new ones!! x


----------



## luvbunsazzle

Yeah take some new one's!!!
Same design as my nursery so i think your's is gorgeous. :D


----------



## charliebear

:happydance: I just found the nursery thread.....and bumped it up again!!

I just love looking at what people have done for their LO's!


----------



## luvbunsazzle

I know, people do really nice nurseries, it's always nice to look through, also gives great ideas :D
Change of plan picking the cot up on Friday now :D


----------



## bubba4

Back from IKEA we took MIL borrowed a wheelchair as she still isn't supposed to walk about. Think she was glad just be out of the house TBH. Bought a rug, some baskets and a few other bits. Although am now sitting with a nice cuppa :D

Kiddies have just gone outside to jump on trampoline, hopefully get rid of some energy. Baby is asleep... She is so sweet asleep.

You all sound like you have been busy this afternoon. xxx


----------



## luvbunsazzle

Rug and baskets are they for babies room?
It was nice your MIL went with you, hope she starts to feel better soon
Enjoy your cuppa hun


----------



## Eoz

OOO trampoline.would that get these babys out?Tina O Brian had her baby today and the papers say thats how she tried to induce labour.Sounds like you had a nice afternoon and MIL got a change of scenery which is a bonus.

Luvbun.My my you have a lot planned this week.xx

Charliebear.Love the nursery.I love peeking in as I dont have a spare room just a corner for baby!Got my youngest squashed in with us 2.xx

Good luck with boot hunt and Wii game Kat xx

I had a hour with the ducks they mobbed us and pecked at Madisons fingers.She still a bit put out with the clocks changing so we didn't stay long and came home for a nap.I didn't sleep just caught up on my book.I've got very strange things going on in my tummy ,not sure if baby has moved.Really feel funny though.

Sorry to have missed you Mrs P.xxx


----------



## MrsP

Sounds like you have all been busy again today, unlike ones self.

Bubba4 - I still think you are very brave, hope you have cake to go with cuppa to get over trip.

4thbump - Oh thanks hon, hope you enjoyed your time out with the ducks. Toby and I didn't get out for a walk, but we did sit and watch a film and chill out.

Kat - How successful was shopping trip?

What you lovely ladies got planned for this evening?

I'm trying the whole relaxation thing and not thinking about baby P coming or if tonight will be the night and in the morning I'll be a mummy. How am I doing?! :rofl:


----------



## XKatX

Good afternoon all!
Sounds like you've all been busy.
My shopping trip was succesful, except the boots. Had a bit of a look around, but really coudn't be arsed to be honest! Nothing really caught my eye.
Got my Wii game exchanged and it works this time. Also bought season 2 of Greys anatomy - so we all know what I'll be doing tomorrow!
Mrs P - glad to hear your actually sitting on your tush for a change, instead of waving it in the air trying to get baby out!! Just chill babes - it'll happen. I quite like my new free and easy attitude - I feel much more relaxed!!

Don't know what I'm up to this evening yet - just more chilling I expect - hubby isn't up to much, what with his bad back and things. What are you lot up to? Anyone having a nice meal that I can invite myself round to???:rofl:


----------



## Tootsie

Hi guys i'm back had a productive visit to the aneathnatist and i'm just waiting for OH to come home from Uni so we can go out again.


----------



## MrsP

You off anywjere nice Tootsie.

Kat - I habve chicken kiev, chips and salad for dinner. Was meant to have Saturday but couldn't be bothered to cook. Always more than welcome to join us.


----------



## Tootsie

not sure yet, need to pop to tesco's but haven't decided if were going to come strainght home or not, i do have MW in the morning and can't keep the boys out too late or they won't get up and be ready intime so i guess i'm restricted slightly :lol:


----------



## charliebear

Afternoon, 

God, I've had a really lazy day. Tv, computer, nice hot bath. 
OH has the tea on, Southern fried chicken breasts and pots, Kat?
Expecting the weekly visit from my Dad tonight, so nothing much on for me tonight.

Looks like weve all had a good monday... x


----------



## XKatX

Glad all went well with the anaesthetist Tootsie.
Well - looks like my evening is sorted - I'm off to Mrs P's for dinner, then I'll go to Charliebears for another one!! Well, they both sound nice and there is 2 of us!! I'll leave OH at home to fend for himself!:rofl:


----------



## MrsP

Just bring some dessert hon, haven't got anything in.

uummm.... something chocolate. Tesco do a couple of naughty brownie desserts with cream and chocolate and flakes and all the trimings!!


----------



## luvbunsazzle

Evening ladies
Well i have dinner cooking Garlic and herb chicken breasts with rustic potato wedges a salard for me, and beans for him :D
This evening, not planning on doing to much to be honest, nice relax in front of the telly with Mark me thinks :D


----------



## XKatX

luvbunsazzle said:


> Evening ladies
> Well i have dinner cooking Garlic and herb chicken breasts with rustic potato wedges a salard for me, and beans for him :D
> This evening, not planning on doing to much to be honest, nice relax in front of the telly with Mark me thinks :D

Oh no!!! I'm gonna have to go to Luvbuns too!!!:rofl:
Mrs P - I'll bring that chocolate thing - sounds heavenly!!!


----------



## luvbunsazzle

LOL Kat like you said your eating for 2!!! :D


----------



## XKatX

luvbunsazzle said:


> LOL Kat like you said your eating for 2!!! :D

And doesn't my OH know it!! He keeps commenting on the amount of food I've been eating recently. It's only the last couple of weeks that I've started hoovering up anything that stands still long enough!!!


----------



## bubba4

I have no dinner plans but I might be naughty and just have another cupper and cereal. Then maybe a bit of choccy :D.

Baskets and rug are for baby but are in our dining room, we have a travel cot and changing top in there used it with my youngest best thing ever. :D I am like 4th bump no nursery here have 4 girls in 2 bedrooms baby is in with us for time being. :D I don't mind though. 

Glad you had a nice trip Kat, not sure I would go out on me own though. 
Luvbun dinner sounds good. :D
MrsP glad you had a relaxing day for a change :D
Charliebear also sounds like yo uhad a nice relaxing day :D enjoy the visit from dad.


----------



## XKatX

bubba4 said:


> I have no dinner plans but I might be naughty and just have another cupper and cereal. Then maybe a bit of choccy :D.
> 
> Baskets and rug are for baby but are in our dining room, we have a travel cot and changing top in there used it with my youngest best thing ever. :D I am like 4th bump no nursery here have 4 girls in 2 bedrooms baby is in with us for time being. :D I don't mind though.
> 
> *Glad you had a nice trip Kat, not sure I would go out on me own though.*
> Luvbun dinner sounds good. :D
> MrsP glad you had a relaxing day for a change :D
> Charliebear also sounds like yo uhad a nice relaxing day :D enjoy the visit from dad.

Why wouldn't you go out on your own hun?


----------



## MrsP

Well I've had my dinner and it was delicious! Yum yum!! 

Now contemplating a cuppa and some of the chocolate that is in the cupboard, but that would be breaking the rules as we normally do that when we go up to bed, so may join Bubba4 with the tea and biscuits.

How we all feeling this evening? Me personally had lots of little tightenings feel ike contractions but the pain just doesn't stay just for a second or two so maybe it is more pressure than anything. Either way not getting my hopes up, but one day and hopefully soon all this will be for real.

x x

Just thought I'd top up the dust for our :baby:

:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## XKatX

Thanks for the dust Mrs P!!! Sod it and have the chocolate now love - you deserve it!!!


----------



## bubba4

XKatX said:


> bubba4 said:
> 
> 
> I have no dinner plans but I might be naughty and just have another cupper and cereal. Then maybe a bit of choccy :D.
> 
> Baskets and rug are for baby but are in our dining room, we have a travel cot and changing top in there used it with my youngest best thing ever. :D I am like 4th bump no nursery here have 4 girls in 2 bedrooms baby is in with us for time being. :D I don't mind though.
> 
> *Glad you had a nice trip Kat, not sure I would go out on me own though.*
> Luvbun dinner sounds good. :D
> MrsP glad you had a relaxing day for a change :D
> Charliebear also sounds like yo uhad a nice relaxing day :D enjoy the visit from dad.
> 
> Why wouldn't you go out on your own hun?Click to expand...

In case anything happened lol I would be a mess :blush: I would have the baby with me for sure :D


----------



## luvbunsazzle

I have just cooked a chocolate cake, but haven anything to put in it!! Oopp's!!!!


----------



## MrsP

luvbunsazzle said:


> I have just cooked a chocolate cake, but haven anything to put in it!! Oopp's!!!!

I have something you can put it in if that helps?

My tummy! :rofl:


----------



## XKatX

Fight you for it Mrs P!!! Or go halves maybe?


----------



## MrsP

Need to save my energy so no fighting, I'd sooner give up half.

And since it's you x x


----------



## luvbunsazzle

Ha Ha, well ive melted lots of chocolate, and put it in the middle, and now put it in the fridge so we shall see how it turns out!!! ha ha :D


----------



## charliebear

I have space in my tummy too :rofl:

Or I could go get the strawberry cheesecake ice cream out of the freezer.....?
Decisions, decisions????


----------



## luvbunsazzle

ooooo im going to pop round now Charliebear, that does sound really yummy!!! Me wants :D


----------



## charliebear

luvbunsazzle said:


> ooooo im going to pop round now Charliebear, that does sound really yummy!!! Me wants :D

Well atm its a full tub!!


----------



## MrsP

there is no decision, both is the answer!!


----------



## Jem

Hi everyone! Just popping in to say hi as I feel abit lost now! I'm not 3rd tri but don't want to move over to postnatal without you lot lol!!!! Come on everyone pop the babies out so we move over together!!!! Here's some labour dust to help you on your way!!! Hope you're all well xxx

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## luvbunsazzle

Awww thanks Jem, we miss you!!!
x


----------



## MrsP

Thanks hon.

We miss you loads x


----------



## Jem

Aww thank you! x


----------



## charliebear

Thanks for the dust. 
Miss you. x


----------



## XKatX

Thanks Jem!! we don't want you to go over without us either!!! Take me with you!!! x x


----------



## XKatX

Right - I'm gonna sign off now and actually spend some time with my hubby before bed - instead of addicted to this!!! Sleep well all - catch up in the morning x


----------



## Eoz

Evening all.Well after my 2nd bath of the day the pains aint gone.getting so pissed off now.They have never gone the whole way round like this b4 so just keeping an eye on it.I'm going to enjoy mince pies and tea if any one wants one?

I hate going out on my todd 2, especially driving but my support network is very limited.So mobile is always topped up and essentials are in car if the worst happens.hope you all had a good day xxxxxxxxx

Luvbun slap anything in it.peanut butter and roast spuds?????????


----------



## luvbunsazzle

ha ha, now i should of just done that hun!!! ha ha :D
Next time im in Oxford we should catch up, im there quite often, my best friend lives there, and my aunty lives there also!!!
Hope the pain eases soon hun 

Kat enjoy your time with hubby, Mark has yet again been called out, so shall be chatting away till he returns, bless him.


----------



## Jem

Aww bless you all! x


----------



## Becky

Hello everyone

how are we all?? have been so busy with Jacob havent had a chance to come on and catch up!!

hope all your bumps arrive soon for you!! i still cant believe my pregnancy is over! 

am i still allowed to join in the random chat with you when i have a chance to come on!!

x


----------



## luvbunsazzle

Awww we miss you Becky, of course your allowed to chat with us :D
Hope Jacob is ok, and we want lots of pikky's!!! :D
xx


----------



## Becky

yea he is fine! got the midwife coming round tomorrow to weigh him etc! 

add me on facebook becky mynott there is more pics on there!!

how are you getting on!?!

x


----------



## luvbunsazzle

Awww i will add you in a sec :D
Oooo you will have to let me know how you get on tomorrow.
Things are going well, but definatly think Grape is staying put for a little while yet. LOL


----------



## Becky

you never know these bumps are full of suprises!!!

yea i will let you know how he is doing!! went on our first outing today luke was so proud pushing his pram around!

x


----------



## luvbunsazzle

Awww bless him, where did you go? How are you finding it all? Are you bf or bottle? x


----------



## MrsP

Morning mummies!!!

How are we all today and what do we have planned?

Well it's a beautiful but cold morning here.

Just sitting having a cuppa and a biscuit. Didn't do floors yesterday so will get them done this morning. Mum is coming over at 11.30am and then we are off to meet a friend and coffee for lunch so will be back for an afternoon catch up.

x x


----------



## MrsP

Happy 39 weeks to us Charliebear :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Eoz

Happy 39 weeks Mrs P and Charliebear.Have a nice day Mrs P xxxx

Becky I'm so jealous!Sounds like you're having fun.

Luvbun That would be brill.I'll pm you my mobile number.And add me to facebook (Zoe Clark Oxford) Anyone else feel free to add me xxxxxxxx

Well I had a shite night.I was playing the role of the exorcist or summat like that.I have never ever been violently sick like that before.really shook me up.The twinges are still there and baby has definitly dropped lower.I wonder if I'm starting to go in to labour?God I hope so.

What has everyone got planned today?I'm off to Doctors for bloods and checkup and then bit of shopping and then making cottage pie if my stomach will let me.

Another cold day I see.Yippee! ha ha speak later xxxxxx


----------



## MrsP

Thanks hon.

Good luck at your check up x


----------



## XKatX

Moring all!
Hope you get your floor done Mrs P. And enjoy your lunchhout. Sounds nice.
4thbump, sorry your feeling so rubbish. Good luck at the docs.
Becky - it's sooooo nice to have you back. Lurk around here as ,long as you like babes!! Hope the MW goes ok today. Don't forget to update us!!

I had another rough night lots of pains and my hips playing up again!!:hissy:
Perhaps I did a bit much yesterday. I'll have a bath and take it a bit easier today. Just need to wander up to the surgery, for yet another gaviscon prescription!!

Enjoy the sunshine all - and don't forget to wrap up warm!!!


----------



## XKatX

Forgot to say:

:happydance:HAPPY 39 WEEKS MRS P AND CHARLIE BEAR!!!!!:happydance:

Here's some more labour dust for you both - in fact for all of us!!!
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## MrsP

Thanks hon, throwing it right beack at you!


----------



## XKatX

MrsP said:


> Thanks hon, throwing it right beack at you!

Could you perhaps wrap it round a brick - so it hits me smack in the face!!!!:rofl:


----------



## MrsP

That might be a bit harsh hon don't you think?

My mum does keep telling me good things comes to those who wait. x x 

Well were bloody waiting and nothing is happening. :hissy:


----------



## XKatX

Stop it Mrs P!!!! Now!!!! You're supposed to be chilling and just letting it happen!! Now enjoy you're day and don't stress out - just this once!! For me?:blush:


----------



## luvbunsazzle

Morning all you yummy mummies to be

MrsP & Charliebear HAPPY 39 WEEKS :happydance:
Kat everytime i need more gaviscon i have to make an appt to see doctor, is there an easier way?
4thbump, shall add you in a mojo hun and i hope you start feeling better soon, but maybe it is the start of something, hope so for you.

No plans today, think im going to rest, as the next few days im busy busy busy!! LOL :D


----------



## XKatX

I haven't seen my doctor once for gaviscon!! I asked for it at reception when I was at a midwife appointment once and they just sorted it. They even put ti on repeat, so all I have to do is call and it's done! Must just be a good gp surgery!!

Oh - except this time. The note on screen said that I had enough until delivery. So when I called for it, the receptionist said I had enough! I pointed out that I am still pregnant and could be for a potential of 3 weeks and yes, I still have heartburn. So no - I don't have enough to take me up to delivery!! Get me some now!!!:hissy:


----------



## bubba4

Morning ladies,
Happy 39weeks Charliebear and Mrs P enjoy your day out
Hope your feeling better this morning 4th Bump :D
Luvbun enjoy your rest :D

Hey Jem miss you and Becky not looking forward to moving out of this section TBH like Nov mums.

Kat relax today maybe you did a bit to much with the shopping yesterday. xxx

OOOhhhhh I am on facebook too anyone wanna add me let me know :D

Ok am feeling a little better but still had a crappy sleep. Sunny here today so gonna try and get some washing done today as it just seems never to end.

Chat later xx


----------



## MrsP

XKatX said:


> Stop it Mrs P!!!! Now!!!! You're supposed to be chilling and just letting it happen!! Now enjoy you're day and don't stress out - just this once!! For me?:blush:

I'm sorry - relapse!!

I promise I will be good. Trying to keep busy but running out of things to do.

Need a hand with anything, that way you can keep me out of trouble! :rofl:


----------



## MrsP

Thanks Bubba4 and who will I find you under on facebook?

Luvbuns - enjoy your day of rest. What have you planned for the next couple of days?

Kat - Go release some hormones on the receptionist might make you feel better even if it doesn't get your prescription any quicker.

x x x


----------



## luvbunsazzle

i couldnt find you 4thbump, but i am pretty useless at finding people. Mine's is sarah stribley

Well tomorrow i have the consultant, also have my sister around all day so making her move lots of heavy objects travel cot, rocking chair etc :D
Thurs i have another appt, and now have midwife also, so stopping for a spot of lunch with some friends in between
Fri im shopping with my mum and dad buying the cot, and shelfs etc
Sat going to finish the nursery, put everythng i brought on Friday up etc
Sunday going into town with Mark for his new glasses etc


----------



## Ria_Rose

Morning Ladies!!!

Kat + Sarah - I take it perscription only gaviscon is the only safe hearburn medication (or is it just because perscriptions are free?) I've had such bad heartburn on and off for ages - been struggling by with extra strong mints and dry crackers. Is there an over the counter one that's OK - with all the hospital visits I really can't be bothered booking a GP appointment just for heartburn, lol.

Somehow I have convinced myself LO is coming tomorrow (no idea why as I'll only just be 37 weeks) and am slowly realising it might take a little longer than I thought .... my only other lifeline to getting this baby out sooner rather than later is the possiblity of being induced - but as this relies solely on LO being considered small or at risk by my consultant - it would be rather selfish to be wishing his potential ill heath just because I'm getting impatient 

.... so back to the lots of sex therory (although so far all this atchieves is making OH feel like a sex slave and makes LO spend the next four hours being restless) lol.


----------



## Becky

well i feel like death this morning think between me and luke we got about 4 hours sleep!! 

not sure what was wrong with him he was just soo grizzly!! 

happy 39 weeks girls!! 

i still have my fingers crossed for all of you!

x


----------



## luvbunsazzle

Awww hun, can't believe he's 5 days old, bless him :D
Hope he lets you get some sleep when you can, and good luck with the midwife

Ria, you can use Gaviscon and most over the counter heartburn medicines, but i definatly know Gaviscon is quite good, clears my heartburn up really easily. 
Hope your ok hun


----------



## Ria_Rose

Thanks Sarah, will try today :)

Must make an effort to get out of the house and that will be a good excuse to make myself get off this sofa. See the problem with having wi-fi? lol


----------



## luvbunsazzle

LOL, i know the feeling all to well! :D


----------



## XKatX

Ria - try calling the docs. You may not need an appointment for a gaviscon prescription. I haven't seen the doctor once and I'm on about my 6th bottle! Plus the prescription is for the HUGE bottles - so well worth the extra time!!


----------



## XKatX

MrsP said:


> Thanks Bubba4 and who will I find you under on facebook?
> 
> Luvbuns - enjoy your day of rest. What have you planned for the next couple of days?
> *
> Kat - Go release some hormones on the receptionist might make you feel better even if it doesn't get your prescription any quicker.*
> 
> x x x

It's ok - I phoned back 2 hours later and she'd sorted it. I just need to pick it up. I must have sounded scary!!!


----------



## XKatX

Where are all you November mummies this afternoon? Out enjoying the sunshine?


----------



## luvbunsazzle

im so cold, it's feezing over here, i think my hands are nearly iceicals!!! Really should put the heating on, but then when i come to sit back down my chair will be cold again!!! LOL


----------



## XKatX

Go put your heating on! And while you're up, make a hot eater bottle and put it on your seat before you sit down again. Toastie bum!!!:rofl:


----------



## Jem

Hi everyone just dropping to say hi again!

I'll have a nosey at your pics then Becky, anyway my full name is Jemma Ross if anyone else wants to befriend me! xxx

Hope you're all ok xxx


----------



## luvbunsazzle

Okies, my heating is going on, my kettle is going on, also thinking im peckish, might make some lunch whilst im on the move, before i snuggle down with a hot waterbottle cuppa tea and a dvd


----------



## XKatX

Just sent you a friend request on facebook Jem.


----------



## XKatX

Andyou Luvbun!!


----------



## Ria_Rose

Still not made it out of the house. Mum is visiting and we're supposed to be going to mothercare with me so I can get measured for my nursing bras, but loose women is on.... lol

The heating is also off, and we're wrapped in credit-crunch blankets, lol. I'll never get off this sofa...

Tina O Brien has just had her baby - all the minor celebs that were due about the same time as me seem to have had theirs already! Billy Piper was an other one recently. Fingers crossed ladies it'll be out turn soon!!! :D


----------



## XKatX

Ooh - have fun buying nursing bras!! Make sure you try them all on, even if you're buying 2 the same in diffrent colours. When I was shopping, the lady explained that, because of the dyes they use, different colours may have a different fit. I tried 2 the same on and only one fit. Let us know how you get on!!


----------



## luvbunsazzle

Well i have just eaten tuna and salard pitta breads, yummy, so now my belly is full to the brim :D Although thinking the chocolate cake i made yesterday might go down nicely with a cuppa tea :D

Accepted your friend request Kat :D
Enjoy bra shopping Ria, this is something i also need to get round to doing, think i might go to m&s tomorrow after my consultant :D


----------



## Ria_Rose

XKatX said:


> Ooh - have fun buying nursing bras!! Make sure you try them all on, even if you're buying 2 the same in diffrent colours. When I was shopping, the lady explained that, because of the dyes they use, different colours may have a different fit. I tried 2 the same on and only one fit. Let us know how you get on!!

thanks for the tip :D


----------



## Tootsie

Afternoon. Had my last MW appointment this morning, she had no reason to see me in a week considering it's only 10 days till i'm off :lol: Also booked myself in for a hair appointment for next week, so woohoo at least i'll have less hair.

Oh forgot to add Happy 39 weeks to those ladies.


----------



## bubba4

Jenette Towner is m on facebook lol :D dippy moment I know


----------



## bubba4

Hubby took me out and bought me some more tropical fish for my tank he got me :D, we have decided that by the end of today we must have a girls name may even get girls to choose end name :D 

Am feeling rather tired at mo so hoping baby has a nap so I can.


----------



## Eoz

Hey ladies.

Found you Luvbun. x lunch sounded yummy.I'm still being sick so have my share ta!

Bubba4 will add you,need surname unless you add me xxx

Kat same to you please.I want to have all your girlies on my facebook.plus I want to be nosey at piccies xxxxxxxx

Been to the village and done all my bits and bobs.went to toddler group.now waiting for Madison to fall asleep then I can go join her.I feel like I been hit by a bus.I have never been this sick in pregnancy.why now? :hissy: I hate being sick.Add to that Larygintis and toothache.Oh bugger it I need a rock to crawl under till baby bloody comes out.I need choccy to cheer me up but my body will prob tell me to stick it ha ha.

Hope you all ok and enjoying your rest xxxxxxxx


----------



## bubba4

4th bump


bubba4 said:


> Jenette Towner is me on facebook lol :D dippy moment I know

Here on last page :rofl:

Ah hugs hun hope you feel better soon, I know what you mean about a nap xx


----------



## Eoz

DOH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! any way added ya xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## bubba4

:blush:


4thbump said:


> DOH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! any way added ya xxxxxxxxxxx

accepted you :happydance: ooh another friend :D


----------



## Eoz

I'll put you on msn to if you want hun?


----------



## luvbunsazzle

Added you both :D
I know the feeling about looking at people's pikky's im so very nosey!!
4thbump i hope you start feeling better soon hun, :hugs:
bubba4 that was nice of OH to buy you some fish, we want pictures now though!! LOL


----------



## bubba4

Ok will go take some pics in 2 secs :D had a chip butty how naughty....feel sick now though :( cant win today


----------



## luvbunsazzle

Oo bless ya hun, haven had a chip butty in ages, yummy!!!


----------



## MrsP

Afternoon ladies,

How are we?

I've just got back from lunch with mum and some friends. Had a yummy jacket potato with thai green curry on it, then to flollow a huge slice of chocolate cake and it was absolutely delicious!!!

Popped to Iceland to grab some toilet rolls and bread and now just sitting on my toosh. Not feeling to great this afternoon, sorry to winge but back is really aching and feel like my AF is about to start. Oh well, joys of pregnancy eh?

Think I'm am just going to have a lazy afternoon on the sofa.

What you all got planned? x x


----------



## XKatX

I'm now watching yet more Greys anatomy, after having walked to the shops and then played a few games on the Wii fit! 
Sorry you're feeling crap Mrs P - but at least it means you're sitting down for a change!!! i know what you mean about the AF thing as well - I've felt that for the last few days.

Just gonna go and add a few more of you to facebook!


----------



## luvbunsazzle

We have snow!!! :D
No wonder i was so bloomin cold though, oh well you can't have it all!
Hope you start feeling better soon MrsP :hugs:
Kat you and greys anatomny, it is good though, i agree on that front!! LOL


----------



## XKatX

luvbunsazzle said:


> We have snow!!! :D
> No wonder i was so bloomin cold though, oh well you can't have it all!
> Hope you start feeling better soon MrsP :hugs:
> Kat you and greys anatomny, it is good though, i agree on that front!! LOL

Ooh - snow!!! Can you send it down here?!!!


----------



## luvbunsazzle

i can try!!!


----------



## ryder

Hey ladies... Anyone else have any baby yet? Any other news?


----------



## charliebear

MrsP said:


> Happy 39 weeks to us Charliebear :happydance::happydance::happydance:

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo: Happy 39 weeks hun!!!:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## Ria_Rose

Snow? Lucky, we had hale, very painful, very large hale stones.

I'm back with a grand total of 1 bra!!!

Apparently I've been wearing the wrong one for the last 8 months ... I used to be a 34B but rather than get measured (as i didn't feel much bigger) I just tried on a few bras for comfort when my old bra felt tight and I changed to a 36B ... apparently I should have been wearing a 36D! Ooooops!! :blush:

So my new size, after bump drops and milk kicks in is going to be...

34E

Which apparently is a difficult one to get hold of (hence why i only got 1).


----------



## charliebear

Evening everyone, 

Just been adding a few of you on facebook as i read through. :happydance:

Hope your feeling better soon MrsP :hugs:

Well had a really easy morning, then we went and spent a fortune on food shopping - really dont know how we managed that! :dohh:
Got a really bad shoulder today, started last night - dont know what I've done. :hissy:

Oh, strawberry cheesecake ice cream was lush!! :happydance: So today, picked up B&J chocolate fudge brownie anyone want to help me eat it?? x


----------



## Tootsie

no thank i might have if it was B&J Phish food ;) so your lucky :lol:

I'm thinking about cake my lovley friend has just informed me she's cooking chocolate muffin melts :( but she lives over 160 miles away cow


----------



## charliebear

oh, Ria -rose, I hate Gaviscon!! Makes me sick. :sick:
Dr prescribed Peptac but i've been buying Rennie's for heartburn. Much nicer!

Dont get me started on bra shopping - I'm going to have to go to bravissamo!! Just been told I'll be a 32J???? Never been a 32 in my life!! x


----------



## MummyJade

Hey Ladies 
My god you November mummies have been busy! 
i have been away from lappy a few days so i will do my best to catch up! 
but congrats on every one who has had their babies early Jammy cows! so jealous! 
my little one is still not here :cry: i got a few period pain aches today and have done all day but nothing special i just want my waters 2 pop on me! i dont care if i am in a shopping que! anyways i will try to catch up now 

xxx


----------



## Eoz

Hey all.

For heartburn I just drink milk bugger all else works.

Charliebear & Kat add me!!!!I'm on bubba4's and Mrs P (thanks hunnys)Love your piccies.Mrs P your wedding was stunning xxxxxxxxx

Oh my god ryder and blob have had their babys so quick.Lucky mummys xx

Any one else got any signs?Are we really truely going to be november mummys?Here is some dust for extra luck 

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust: :dust:


----------



## Eoz

OH MY GOD WE HAVE SNOW!!! bloody hell.no summer now snow.This world is spinning on the wrong axle.
Accepted you charlie bear xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## luvbunsazzle

Cor getting some pains this evening i tell thee this!! Ouch!!! 
I cant believe Ryder had her little girl, im so pleased for her
And great news for Blob, hope the house was ready.
I know im going to be a November mummy, i have a feeling, always have even when i was ameant to be an October mummy :D


----------



## charliebear

How are we all tonight?? Its a bit quiet!

There seems to be a few of us in pain tonight so in the tradition......

:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:

Let hope it works........


----------



## Ria_Rose

luvbunsazzle said:


> Cor getting some pains this evening i tell thee this!! Ouch!!!
> I cant believe Ryder had her little girl, im so pleased for her
> And great news for Blob, hope the house was ready.
> I know im going to be a November mummy, i have a feeling, always have even when i was ameant to be an October mummy :D

Pains are a good sign things are progressing, apparently. Well I hope so. Been ever so sore this weekend - but not even a show to suggest we're any closer.

I have allowed myself one more day of hoping he'll be early and then I'll leave it up to fate. :D

I'm doing some positive thinking - He _will_ come tomorrow. :flower:

He he, if not - I'm willing to sit it out and he'll come when he comes. They could decide to induce after my friday consultant appointment - but as I've said before - I won't be hoping for it, as this would rely on him being small or unwell and it would be pretty selfish to be wishing that on him just because I'm inpatentient.


----------



## luvbunsazzle

Morning ladies
Im an early bird today, but have a busy day infront of me, and wont be back on till this evening now.
Wish me luck with my consultant, the first time i was made to cry, but the 2nd time i saw a different guy and he was really nice, so here's hoping it's the same guy this time. 
Hope you all have a great day and no doubt i'll have endless pages to read on my return.
xxx


----------



## XKatX

Good luck today Luvbunsazzle.
I was feeling your pains last night!! Really bad pelvic pain and baby pushing down like a trooper! Oh ell - suppose it's all part of the course!!!


----------



## MrsP

Morning mummies,

How are we?

Another beautiful but cold morning here. Still not chancing hanging the washing out though as it ended up pouring down!! Can't believe ome of you have snow!

4thbump - Thanks, we had such a lovely day
Luvbuns - Good luck with consultant.
Ria Rose - Kat and I have had to force ourselves to give up, we were getting too worked and up and decided we were doing more harm than good.

Fingers crossed girls we'll get some more November babies by the weekend. Never know there maybe some good witches out on Halloween and they may prinkle some dust upon us.

x x


----------



## luvbunsazzle

Indeed it is hun, and although the pains are uncomfortable and really annoyingly painful at times, i think it's a good sign to have, and means our Lo's are getting ready to meet us all, it might be a few weeks for me, and a few days for you, but it will all be worth it when we are holding our precious Yellow bumps in our arms :D


----------



## XKatX

Morning Mrs P! What are you up to today? Another busy day planned?


----------



## MrsP

XKatX said:


> Morning Mrs P! What are you up to today? Another busy day planned?

Good morning lovely,

I am up to nothing today hon, not much at all.

Will change the bed day today, need to hoover upstairs and I have some washing in the tumble dryer and that is me.

So not a very exciting day in the life of MrsP. 

You off anywhere nice for lunch? x x


----------



## XKatX

Just into town to meet a friend from work. A nice French cafe we go to.

My brother just phoned from Australia and made me :cry:. He's going away for a few days and just called to say good luck for my due date. He asked me how I was feeling and I lost the plot!! Managed to keep the tears away until the end of the phone call (which wasn't short!!), but now I'm a wreck!! Can't stop :cry: and need a :hugs:. But other half is safely at work now and won't see him until tonight.
Why oh why do we get so emotional girls?


----------



## Eoz

:hug: Kat.Your day sounds fab so at least that'll be a cheer you upper.xxx

Luvbun. Good luck hunny.Fingers crossed you get nice man xxx And good luck trawling through the unread posts later xxxxxxx

Mrs P.You have a quiet day like me.Enjoy xxxx

Ria Rose.Hoping you get some pain free time today.But its all good signs.Well thats what I keep telling myself xxx

I've got a quiet day for once.Couple of jobs to do round the house and midwife at 2 going to beg her to give me a sweep but I think it'll be unsuccesful. Madison has gastric flu so I'm not liking that part of my day.I'm still feeling sick and my god my twinkie bits feel like they had a good kicking!The older kids are staying at their dads a bit longer as I cant deal with all 3 getting ill.Plus I get out of trick or treating YAY!Lets hope some of the little buggers do a good job and scare these babys out of us.

Hi to the rest of you.how you all feeling?Good luck with any appointments xxx

Bubba4 how's half term treating you?

Speak later xxxxxxxxxxx :dust: :dust:


----------



## MrsP

XKatX said:


> Just into town to meet a friend from work. A nice French cafe we go to.
> 
> My brother just phoned from Australia and made me :cry:. He's going away for a few days and just called to say good luck for my due date. He asked me how I was feeling and I lost the plot!! Managed to keep the tears away until the end of the phone call (which wasn't short!!), but now I'm a wreck!! Can't stop :cry: and need a :hugs:. But other half is safely at work now and won't see him until tonight.
> Why oh why do we get so emotional girls?

Oh honey!!! Big :hug: coming your way. (caught it?)

Wish we didn't all live so far away from each other, least when one of us feels crappy we could all meet up and cry and waddle together!!!

Right - Lets try and be positive. Have they said how many days they will let you go over by and whn they'll think of an induction? x x


----------



## polo_princess

Ladies just popping in to say get your butts onto this thread and leave me the details of your text buddies so i can keep an updated list for all the girls in 3rd tri!! Just so when you go pop we know who can contact who!!

Thankies!!

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/67585-november-mummies-text-buddies-list.html


----------



## Eoz

polo_princess said:


> Ladies just popping in to say get your butts onto this thread and leave me the details of your text buddies so i can keep an updated list for all the girls in 3rd tri!! Just so when you go pop we know who can contact who!!
> 
> Thankies!!
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/67585-november-mummies-text-buddies-list.html


Cheeky moo xxx


----------



## XKatX

MrsP said:


> XKatX said:
> 
> 
> Just into town to meet a friend from work. A nice French cafe we go to.
> 
> My brother just phoned from Australia and made me :cry:. He's going away for a few days and just called to say good luck for my due date. He asked me how I was feeling and I lost the plot!! Managed to keep the tears away until the end of the phone call (which wasn't short!!), but now I'm a wreck!! Can't stop :cry: and need a :hugs:. But other half is safely at work now and won't see him until tonight.
> Why oh why do we get so emotional girls?
> 
> Oh honey!!! Big :hug: coming your way. (caught it?)
> 
> Wish we didn't all live so far away from each other, least when one of us feels crappy we could all meet up and cry and waddle together!!!
> 
> Right - Lets try and be positive. Have they said how many days they will let you go over by and whn they'll think of an induction? x xClick to expand...

Caught my hug thankyou!! Feel better now! I don't know how long they will let me go over. All I know is I see MW on Monday (who doesn't do sweeps :hissy:) that will make me 40+2. Then she will book me in at the hospital for the following Monday to see a consultant. Thats it!
I've worked with some of the consultants for many years though, so may try and contact them personally and see if they will see me any sooner. Is that really naughty??!! Of course, all this assumes that I actually go over that far!!


----------



## Eoz

Kat I was going to say a few days ago when I read you were a nurse? that maybe you should go black mail them or bribe them anything! But this is your first baby so you may go the whole strech,I hope not as you need to be pain free xx


----------



## MrsP

XKatX said:


> MrsP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> XKatX said:
> 
> 
> Just into town to meet a friend from work. A nice French cafe we go to.
> 
> My brother just phoned from Australia and made me :cry:. He's going away for a few days and just called to say good luck for my due date. He asked me how I was feeling and I lost the plot!! Managed to keep the tears away until the end of the phone call (which wasn't short!!), but now I'm a wreck!! Can't stop :cry: and need a :hugs:. But other half is safely at work now and won't see him until tonight.
> Why oh why do we get so emotional girls?
> 
> Oh honey!!! Big :hug: coming your way. (caught it?)
> 
> Wish we didn't all live so far away from each other, least when one of us feels crappy we could all meet up and cry and waddle together!!!
> 
> Right - Lets try and be positive. Have they said how many days they will let you go over by and whn they'll think of an induction? x xClick to expand...
> 
> Caught my hug thankyou!! Feel better now! I don't know how long they will let me go over. All I know is I see MW on Monday (who doesn't do sweeps :hissy:) that will make me 40+2. Then she will book me in at the hospital for the following Monday to see a consultant. Thats it!
> I've worked with some of the consultants for many years though, so may try and contact them personally and see if they will see me any sooner. Is that really naughty??!! Of course, all this assumes that I actually go over that far!!Click to expand...

Lets look worse case and I hope it doesn't have to be this long for you, chances are they wont let you go more than 14 days over as wouldn't be safe to do so, lets add another 2 days for baby getting here and you have 3 days to go.

So absolute worse case and it is absolute worse case we are looking at 19 days. Which does sound a long time, but I've found counting down worse case is keeping me positive as if Baby P comes before then it is a bonus.

No hon I don't think it is naughty, simetimes needs must and I would say this counts, you are only human to use circustances to your advantage if you can. I know I would be doing the same thing. 

x x x x x


----------



## XKatX

4thbump said:


> Kat I was going to say a few days ago when I read you were a nurse? that maybe you should go black mail them or bribe them anything! But this is your first baby so you may go the whole strech,I hope not as you need to be pain free xx

I'd rather just let nature take it's course. I suppose it's just nice to know somethings happening rather than have any actual intervention! Oh I don't know - I just think I'd feel a bit better if I was doing something about it and seeing someone. Even if they say there's nothing they can do. Weird I know.


----------



## Eoz

Hey you 2 like you say Mrs P worst case would be 19 days.Hey you can join me xxxxx


----------



## MrsP

It's frustrating hon I know. I have tried to tell myself if I was 29 weeks I wouldn't wish baby out, so just because I am 39 doesn't mean I should hurry nature along.

Baby B will come honey, we just have to find a way and means of getting through the next few days, 1 day at a time is a start.

x x x


----------



## Eoz

Choccy.Films,Walking.A new hobby? I dive in to a book when I can ,go to another world.I was 36 weeks with my 1st,39+2 with the 2nd and 41+3 with 3rd and the wait was horrible with her the others caught me by surprise.It's a horrible feeling as you are all ready and feeling like something is missing. :hugs: to you both xxx


----------



## bubba4

Morning it's DD official Bday today 13 wow makes me feel so old, she off to meet a friend in Romford although we are also going :D so may either give her a lift home or just keep tabs on her. :D

Youngest decided 6oclock was a good time to get up this morning so she came and slept in our bed for a bit 2nd ever |I have let her... Was to tired to argue this morning.

Hugs Kat it will happen soon enough.
MrsP another busy day for you your house must be like a show home.
4th Bump yep hols r good I like it as I get to lie in :lol: How about you.

Ok will try to catch up later don't chat to much while I'm gone :D


----------



## Tootsie

Hugs to all those still waiting.
Good luck at the hospital luvbun
I'm off out to see me mum in abit and it's my eldest neices (bubba4's daughters) birthday so were off to visit her too :D

I'll catch up later if you haven't posted too much :lmao: but have Judo tonight too so it might have to wait till tomorrow.


----------



## ryder

I found the evening primrose oil pills taken orally worked... Or it may have been a coincidence, but I did notice when I started taking it felt like something was happening down there.


----------



## MrsP

bubba4 said:


> Morning it's DD official Bday today 13 wow makes me feel so old, she off to meet a friend in Romford although we are also going :D so may either give her a lift home or just keep tabs on her. :D
> 
> Youngest decided 6oclock was a good time to get up this morning so she came and slept in our bed for a bit 2nd ever |I have let her... Was to tired to argue this morning.
> 
> Hugs Kat it will happen soon enough.
> MrsP another busy day for you your house must be like a show home.
> 4th Bump yep hols r good I like it as I get to lie in :lol: How about you.
> 
> Ok will try to catch up later don't chat to much while I'm gone :D

Happy BD to DD - You doing a special tea or family in tonight?

Haha - Not quite a show home, I wish. but I don't do dirt or mess. My friends do call me Monica and waiting for the shock and realisation of baby to kick in once entered the house.


----------



## MrsP

ryder said:


> I found the evening primrose oil pills taken orally worked... Or it may have been a coincidence, but I did notice when I started taking it felt like something was happening down there.

Hello Jasmine's mummy!!! :happydance:

Have you had a bit more sleep? 

How many EOP tablets were you taking? x x


----------



## XKatX

I might take the whole tub of EPO oil if it starts things off :rofl::rofl:


----------



## MrsP

KAT!!!!

We are meant to be letting nature take it's course and go with the flow!!! The more chilled we are the more chance of it happening. Be a good girl!! 

x x


----------



## XKatX

I am chilled - just erm..... thinking about the future :blush:


----------



## MrsP

uuuummmmmm......

Just you make sure you are chilling!!! 

Have you any names lined up for Baby B yet? x x


----------



## charliebear

Good morning everyone,

Good luck Luvbun. 

Well today I've got housework planned :rofl: If I get round to it!!! :laundry: :hangwashing: :dishes: kitchen cupboards to sort and a nice soak! Although the soak is calling more than the house!

:hugs: Hope your feeling better Kat, :baby: will be here soon. 
I think my MW is the same as yours, she didnt mention sweeps at all and :dohh: of all things I forgot to ask!! So if I make it to 41 weeks then she'll refer me - which also means no birthing centre!! :cry: 

Hope everyone is ok. x


----------



## XKatX

Enjoy your soak charliebear. I that is FAR more important than housework!!

Mrs P - I am ashamed to say that we have thought of not a single name that we agree on yet!! I'm hoping that when the yellow bundle pops out, we have a flash of inspiration!! He keeps coming up with ridiculous names from films and things. I don't think so!! And hedoesn't like my ideas like Isabelle, Alanah etc. And boys names are even worse!! Although he can't understand why I refuse to call a boy Darth(???wtf?!!):dohh:


----------



## MrsP

Oh so doing well then hon?

Like you say Baby B will be born and something may just pop into your head. Fingers crossed eh?

Morning Charliebear you sound like you are busy bunny. 

x


----------



## charliebear

MrsP said:


> Oh so doing well then hon?
> 
> Like you say Baby B will be born and something may just pop into your head. Fingers crossed eh?
> 
> Morning Charliebear you sound like you are busy bunny.
> 
> x

:blush: Well there on the list, I haven't even moved from the sofa yet!! x


----------



## Jem

XKatX said:


> Just sent you a friend request on facebook Jem.

Will nip on in abit and accept you! x

Hope everyone is ok, come on you lot pop out the babas!!!! xxx


----------



## MrsP

Ok, need some daily dust me thinks. I think we might have 2 babies by the weekend.

:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## charliebear

2 babies?? 

My _some_ dust MrsP!! Lets hope it works!! x


----------



## MrsP

2!! Definately, don't know who but I am sensing two!! Someone has got to bloody give, things have gone on a go slow since last weekend and we have all been good girls so I think some of us if not all deserve to become mummies or at least be able to share someone elses excitement until our own time comes x x x


----------



## Ria_Rose

That is a lot of dust!!! Hope it helps :)

Morning Ladies!!

Today is my last day I'm allowing myself to wish the baby out early, then I'm going to try to end the last days/weeks(/years ...lol) of having a baby bump and a quiet house.

I have a very poorly tummy today, think everything has gone to liquid. Was hoping it was a good sign but think it's just one of those things sent to try me :)


----------



## MrsP

Oh hon, hope you feel better soon x x


----------



## Ria_Rose

Eatting carbs and getting my liquids up. He has a growth scan tommorrow, so he needs his strength. And I have housework and tidying up to do ahead of my Dad visiting tommorrow.


----------



## sam#3

WOW........ 200 pages!!!! Thats amazing!

Hope everyone is ok. 

Im fine, taking my son to tumble tots after lunch then going to do the ironing this afternoon.

Does anyone else have a feeling that their LO will arrive on halloween?!? :witch:

:hug: to all xx


----------



## MrsP

Enjoy tumble tots. Can't wait till be able to do these things.

I'd say me but think it's more wishful thinking than reality!!


----------



## Ria_Rose

sam#3~on~way said:


> Does anyone else have a feeling that their LO will arrive on halloween?!? :witch:

One of my OH's first name suggestions was Lucifer :devil: ... lol I think (or rather I hope) it was just to wind me up, but I did joke 'only if he's born on halloween' .... ooops :rofl:

The consultant appointment where they decide to induce or not is Halloween, however I doubt they intend to induce there and then, would go away and come back, so don't think it'll be me.

Easy to remember birthday thou. And a bit of a theme for birthdays.


----------



## ryder

MrsP said:


> ryder said:
> 
> 
> I found the evening primrose oil pills taken orally worked... Or it may have been a coincidence, but I did notice when I started taking it felt like something was happening down there.
> 
> Hello Jasmine's mummy!!! :happydance:
> 
> Have you had a bit more sleep?
> 
> How many EOP tablets were you taking? x xClick to expand...

I took 4 a day... I took them for a little over a week and I noticed that is when I started having alot more soft stools etc, and aparently having soft stool helps trigger the right hormones etc. 


Today ive had alot more sleep luckily! First night I had her was great, the second night was a nightmare. I had had visitors in the entire day plus 4 different doctors and nurses and other staff... I didnt get to nap at all... And then she decided to be fussy all night and wouldn't sleep. 

I had sent my OH home to sleep so he would be well rested for us going home, so I didnt have him to help... And my assigned nurse was a total bitch. I had to practically beg her at around 4am to come and take Jasmine for a bit so I could sleep, she kept telling me all these stupid things to try... 

And then she goes, oh well what are you going to do when your at home with her ?? Stupid twat... I didn't feel like I needed to explain to her.

The rest of the nurses were awesom though, so I cant complain. 


Tons and tons of labour dust for the rest of you ladies 

:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:
:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:
:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:
:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:
:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:
:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:
:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:
:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:
:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## MrsP

That was very helpful and considerate of her, you really need people like that around you just giving birth!! Stupid woman!!

Glad you've had some sleep now. OH off with you for a few days? x x

Thanks for dust x


----------



## Ria_Rose

Can't get softer stool (TMI) than I do now and if it is doing things to my hormons my body is not letting on. lol.

Sorry you had such a horrid MW, not helpful is she?

Come on LO, get your little foot out of my side and start making a move towards daylight! lol


----------



## sam#3

Thanks Mrs P, it is fun to do things like that, my 2 year old is at a really entertaining stage at the mo, a right lil character!! Makes the time go quicker thankfully!! He keeps me busy!

Yep my hubby was the same Ria, suggested that if we have him on halloween that we give him damien as his middle name!! So funny arent they???? :rofl:
Ooo good luck with appt!

I was dreading halloween approaching thinking that i would hate to have LO then but now its here im thinking 'oh well it wouldnt be that bad'..... funny how having the baby here sooner changes your opinion on things!!!!:rofl:

:hug: to all xx


----------



## sam#3

Congratulations ryder by the way and sorry to hear you had such a bitch nurse x


----------



## Ria_Rose

If he's not here on Halloween I might make the most of being pregnant and get some face paints to draw a pumpkin on the bump!! A silly photo oppertunity, and way to keep busy.


----------



## charliebear

Ria_Rose said:


> If he's not here on Halloween I might make the most of being pregnant and get some face paints to draw a pumpkin on the bump!! A silly photo oppertunity, and way to keep busy.

Great idea!!! Sounds like fun. x


----------



## sam#3

Thats a great idea!!! I might get my kids to 'dress' bump up as a pumpkin or something with face paints, passes the time and keeps them entertained!!!:happydance:


----------



## charliebear

Hope you feel better soon Ria_Rose. x


----------



## Ria_Rose

sam#3~on~way said:


> Thats a great idea!!! I might get my kids to 'dress' bump up as a pumpkin or something with face paints, passes the time and keeps them entertained!!!:happydance:

Maybe we should all have a go? - Trying to stay on the positive side of still being pregnant. We can even do a 'bump fancy dress' thread :witch:

Thanks Charliebear, lying down with laptop and trying to eat bland food ... well it's better than housework and doing the asda shop.


----------



## MrsP

sam#3~on~way said:


> Thats a great idea!!! I might get my kids to 'dress' bump up as a pumpkin or something with face paints, passes the time and keeps them entertained!!!:happydance:

:rofl:

Make sure you post some pics x x


----------



## charliebear

Ria_Rose said:


> Maybe we should all have a go? - Trying to stay on the positive side of still being pregnant. We can even do a 'bump fancy dress' thread :witch:

Well I'm in!! :rofl:

Just told OH and he just laughed!! I think it'll be fun, I'll be in on my own anyway as OH works nights. It'll keep me entertained!! :rofl: x


----------



## sam#3

Will do,i can see lots of peoples pics popping up now of dressed bumps!! 
Think this should definately be a theme, at least it will give us all a reason to want the babies to stay in instead of hoping/preying/wishing/BEGGING... them out!!!! :rofl:


----------



## Ria_Rose

I'm not openning the door to trick or treaters with my bump out thou, lol think I'd scare them!

I'll might have to suggest it to the rest of the forum so everyone can join in and people have time to get paints etc. We'll have to have a photo parade, lol.


----------



## charliebear

Ria_Rose said:


> I'm not openning the door to trick or treaters with my bump out thou, lol think I'd scare them!
> 
> I'll might have to suggest it to the rest of the forum so everyone can join in and people have time to get paints etc. We'll have to have a photo parade, lol.

Good idea!! :happydance: x


----------



## sam#3

Ria_Rose said:


> I'm not openning the door to trick or treaters with my bump out thou, lol think I'd scare them!
> 
> I'll might have to suggest it to the rest of the forum so everyone can join in and people have time to get paints etc. We'll have to have a photo parade, lol.

Sounds good!! Gives us all something to do to pass the time!! xx


----------



## brownhairedmom

Not to interrupt the Halloween-ness of this thread...but Ryder, where did you get the evening primose oil pills!?


----------



## Ria_Rose

Haloween thread is started, lets see if everyone is as mad as we are, lol https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...ween-fancy-dress-bump-parade.html#post1024192

EPO is available from most health food shops and pharmsy vitamin counters. But you'll have to ask Ryder if there is a spesific brand she used.


----------



## XKatX

Gosh you've all been busy while I've been away!! went intot town and didn't spend a thing - thats not like me!! Had a nice lunch with my friend though. I felt very tearful ,although I didn't cry in town! Then I bumped into someone I hadn't seen for ages and she said I look stunning :happydance:!!! Don't ya just love friends like that!!
This bump thing sounds like fun! Don't think I'll be doing it though. It's the night before my due date and we all know what will happen if I paint my bump!!!.........On second thoughts - perhaps thats what I need to get me started!!!:rofl:


----------



## Ria_Rose

*passes the paints*

It's sod's law, like wearing your best knickers.

You could be our Halloween Mummy! :D

Well, maybe make sure make-up remover is in your hospital bag, just in case ;)


----------



## sam#3

XKatX said:


> Gosh you've all been busy while I've been away!! went intot town and didn't spend a thing - thats not like me!! Had a nice lunch with my friend though. I felt very tearful ,although I didn't cry in town! Then I bumped into someone I hadn't seen for ages and she said I look stunning :happydance:!!! Don't ya just love friends like that!!
> This bump thing sounds like fun! Don't think I'll be doing it though. It's the night before my due date and we all know what will happen if I paint my bump!!!.........On second thoughts - perhaps thats what I need to get me started!!!:rofl:

Its bound to get u started, plus i can imagine it would keep a light note on the birth if you turned up to labour ward with a decorated bump!! :rofl:
xx


----------



## MrsP

Kat you have tried everything else and nothing else has worked. Maybe it's a sign and the only option left.

x x 

Mummies we really have gone mad!!


----------



## XKatX

Ria_Rose said:


> *passes the paints*
> 
> It's sod's law, like wearing your best knickers.
> 
> You could be our Halloween Mummy! :D
> 
> Well, maybe make sure make-up remover is in your hospital bag, just in case ;)

Bloody hell - that would be a lot of make up remover!!!:rofl:


----------



## XKatX

OMG!!!!!!!!!!! Bambino just made me absolutely s**t myself!! Seriously! I wrote down that my DD is saturday and then promptly lost the plot!! I'm having a f*[email protected]$ng baby!!! And really soon!!! OMG I'm scared!!!!!! Help me girls!!!!!


----------



## MrsP

Just think mummies like Ria say about the knickers, we might as well all wear our best pair of draws then too!! Might as well go the full hault.


----------



## luvbunsazzle

Evening Ladies
I think im caught up with today's news, so here goes
Kat - Sorry your feeling emotional and here's a :hugs: i hope lunch was nice
4thbump - i hope you feel better soon, how did the midwife go?
bubba4 - Hope you had a nice time in town and happy birthday to your daughter!! 13 ey
Charliebear - Sounds like you had a busy day planned, now how much did you conquer?
Ria - Hope you feel better soon hun, how did scan go?
MrsP - Hope your day was nice today :D

Well my day has been awful, my blood pressure has risen even more, and i have been asked to go in on Friday to fetal health for monitoring and a blood test, i have midwife tomorrow at 3, then have to go to the hospital on Friday. GRRRR


----------



## MrsP

Sorry to hear about BP hon. Is the monitoring also due to the BP? x


----------



## luvbunsazzle

As far as i know yeah, i seen some rather dippy consultant women this time, she was useless, and didnt seem to have a clue what she was doing.


----------



## vicwick

luvbunsazzle said:


> Evening Ladies
> I think im caught up with today's news, so here goes
> Kat - Sorry your feeling emotional and here's a :hugs: i hope lunch was nice
> 4thbump - i hope you feel better soon, how did the midwife go?
> bubba4 - Hope you had a nice time in town and happy birthday to your daughter!! 13 ey
> Charliebear - Sounds like you had a busy day planned, now how much did you conquer?
> Ria - Hope you feel better soon hun, how did scan go?
> MrsP - Hope your day was nice today :D
> 
> Well my day has been awful, my blood pressure has risen even more, and i have been asked to go in on Friday to fetal health for monitoring and a blood test, i have midwife tomorrow at 3, then have to go to the hospital on Friday. GRRRR


Aww sorry to hear about BP hun hope it comes down :hug:

I'm off to the hospital tomorrow for a scan to see if bubs is def breech then guess they'll discuss ECV eek!!!!! Bit scared. Been hdoing the knee chest position for 2 days trying to get LO to turn and god it hurts my hips!! Better bloody work!! 

Hope everyone else is doin well xxx


----------



## charliebear

:hugs: Sorry it didnt go well Luvbun. Hope its better at MW tomorrow and Monitoring on Friday. 

Well, I managed most of my list, including a nice soak in the bath :cloud9:
Going to sort cupboards tonight and chill. 

I think it would be fun to turn up at the labour ward with decorated bump and best undies on!! :rofl: Its bound to raise a smile!! :rofl:


----------



## XKatX

Goodluck for the MW tomorrow and monitoring on Friday Luvbun.
Glad you enjoyed your soak Charliebear.
Good luck at the hospital tomorrow Vicwik.

What are all you lovely ladies up to this evening then?


----------



## MrsP

Well I have just finished my dinner, we had pizza, salad and home made potato wedges. Si popped out to get some beer and returned with B&J icecream!!! Good call I'd say.

I am planning to fat out on the sofa in my pj's watching crap ontele with my icecream wondering if my baby is going to come.

Oh what an exciting life I lead. What about you?

Hubby home tonight so you can get the cuddle you were after this morning? x x


----------



## Ria_Rose

Kat - Keep calm, you'll make a great Mum :) and think of this as the start of a whole new adventure - you'll just have an extra passenger.

Luvbun - Sorry it didn't go well, but at least they're keeping an eye on you. Good luck - text me and let me know how it goes. What are they thinking could be causing it? Are they checking for pre-eclampsia?

I have my monitoring and growth scan tommorrow (this is going to be my 8th scan). Trying to remind myself there is a positive outcome either way, if he's grown properly it's great news as it means he's healthier ... and if he's not quite catching up on where he should be then they may decide to induce and I can meet him sooner.

Today is my last day of wishing him here early thou ... there are still a few hours left in the day so might go try on my best knickers just in case!


----------



## MrsP

Good luck at scan tomorrow hon x x


----------



## Alyandherbump

Hello everyone!!!! Am i still allowed here:blush:?

How are you all doing? Anyone close to having their bubs yet??


----------



## MrsP

Always welcome hon.

I thought I'd been signs for all of last week and something was going to kick off yesterday, but nothing as yet and all aches and cramps stopped!!

Never mind, I'll get my turn.

So how's motherhood? x x


----------



## charliebear

Good luck for tomorrow Ria_Rose. 

Aly your always welcome!!

(Well have to start a thread in Postnatal to keep us addicts occupied! - Thats if we can find the time once :baby:'s are here!! :rofl:)

Well, change of plan, cupboards are on tomorrows list of jobs. Tonight I'm going to :munch: and have :icecream: yummy....


----------



## Ria_Rose

And maybe plan a meet up at some mid-way point as Mrs P suggested.


----------



## XKatX

We had pizza too Mrs P! Hubby was home nice and early tonight, so had lovely hugs with me feeling sory for myself - and he lit the log fire for me.:happydance:

Of course you're still welcome her Aly - you're still a November mummy after all! If only we could say our signs are positive - we gave up on that a long time ago!! I've been having funny pressure pains down there for 2 days now. Like massive pressure in my pelvis and round my back. The BH are getting really intense now and quite a lot of them. Serious AF pains too. As we keep saying though - the signs mean bog all to us now!!!


----------



## bubba4

Good Luck to those who have MW and Scans :D :hugs:

Belly decorating fab idea lol :D

I have been shops grabbed a few bday cards ect ready up till end dec :D have to be organised with my mob. DD loved her prezzies and enjoyed her time out with her friend, although have since found out where she went was a shhooting of some kind. Not sure on details but same area. OMG how scary she doesn't know anything about it though. :( 

Made dinner and am now relaxing. Baby hasn't had a nap today so hoping for an early night :) we have Sister Act on at mo :lol: and I am gonna munch some choccy I think. Hubby at work till bout 10ish..


----------



## Ria_Rose

Ah but these signs keep us hoping - darn them!


----------



## MrsP

Labour signs!!! What are they? 

We should change their name to "Get your hopes up, mean [email protected]$k all signs!!" :hissy:

Bubba4 - Glad DD has enjoyed her day. Do you ever get to stop and rest?

x x


----------



## alice&bump

Ladies, i think its finally time to stand up and admit to something... i'm gona be a november mummy!!!! always thought i'd be in october some time and, well, i've got like 2 days left of october and not really much sign yet!! lets just hope she arrives before MIL!!


----------



## CamoQueen

Thank GOD it's almost November, I can't wait any longer! :hissy: I am getting so uncomfortable, I can't imagine how it must be for you ladies at 39 weeks+!!!! Here's hoping that all of you get to meet your LO's sooner rather than later!


----------



## charliebear

God do I know what you all mean about the apparent labour signs!! :rofl:

At this rate I'm going to be giving birth and not believing that this is it!! :rofl:


----------



## XKatX

I'll tell you how it is for us girls at 39+ weeks - it's hell!!! Actually, it's the waiting thats hell. Just the not knowing when it's gonna happen. We've all gone mad!!!:muaha:


----------



## MrsP

I think we all started mad and it's just got worse.

Charliebear - I think you are right, some of us could be sitting here in labour now and just denying the fact these signs might mean something! x x


----------



## bubba4

Hugs to all of you although being late with all mine I guess I am under the impression that this bubba will be the same... Thinking back I remember being so fed up but once you have your baby in your arms you totally forget..... I promise even if you are overdue you will be a mummy soon xxxxxxxx and very overwhelmed.

:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Ria_Rose

There is only 4 hours left of my last day of wishing JJ here early ... then I'm going to aim to spend every day as though it is my last day of being pregnant. I'm going to try to enjoy what time I have left (if the apparent 'signs' let me that is) after all he won't be this close to me ever again.

So as of tomorrow I'm wearing ALL of my best pregnancy clothes, I'm painting my bump for Halloween, going to get some more nice pictures taken of my with bump ... and generally show off how proud I am to be pregnant.

And when that wears a bit thin, I shall probably want to rejoin the masses and start wishing him out again, lol

Worst case senario he'll be here in .... 35 days (due date plus two weeks) ... eeek that sounds a long time...


----------



## MrsP

Sounds like a plan Ria x


----------



## alice&bump

i'm not gona believe it when i go into labour. i'm probs in labour now haha!! wondered what those funny twinges were in my tummy lol!


----------



## Eoz

Hey my luvlies.

My god you been busy today.I never got to the midwife as little one is poorly and I couldn't take her out so arranged to see dr in the morning.I was supposed to go to hospital today but again Madison is to ill bless her.So like a fool I overturned the house ready for xmas.Why the bloody hell do we nest when we are in so much pain?I managed to fill 5 bin bags.Mostly the kids stuff, ha ha they will hate me when they come home.I even found choccy from last xmas in their cupboard.I'm very spot on with house work but their bedroom I avoid at all costs (apart from a dust and a hoover every other day)Well not now I wont be.Little sods told me they were keeping it tidy.

God I ache now and 2 massive spiders with bloody boots on have just marched across the sitting room floor in protest as their webs have gone .OH set the kitten on em.YUCK!

Hey Ria all the best tomoro.Sounds like you got same crap as me xx

Vicwick.good luck tomoro and text me if you need me xxxxxxxxx

Kat go for it hun.give them something to chuckle over.Hope you're feelin a bit better and OH giving you lots of cuddles xxxx

Bubba4.glad your daughter had a nice day and you're resting with choccy xxxxxxxxx

Mrs P good plan.How you feeling? xxxxxxxxx

Luvbun.sorry to hear your a bit down.Fingers crossed for you.And we need to slap these useless NHS doctors xxxxx another reason why I have cancelled my appts cant be f**ked with another bloody story xxxxx

Any one I've missed sorry hugs to you all.I'm off to crawl under my rock and read the last of my book.Speak tomoro hunnies xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## 12345

Hi im due on sunday the 2nd november.Im feeling really tired finding it really hard to sleep these past couple of nites.I am really scared but am excited as well i don't no wat im haveing ether becuase my babies legs were crossed on the scan but i would like it to be a girl because iv always wanted my first to be a girl.Thanks ceri.:cloud9:


----------



## 12345

Hi my name is ceri im due this sunday the 2nd im feeling really tired i can't sleep nite because my stomach is to big.:cloud9:


----------



## charliebear

12345 said:


> Hi im due on sunday the 2nd november.Im feeling really tired finding it really hard to sleep these past couple of nites.I am really scared but am excited as well i don't no wat im haveing ether becuase my babies legs were crossed on the scan but i would like it to be a girl because iv always wanted my first to be a girl.Thanks ceri.:cloud9:

Hi and welcome!!

Enjoy the crazy november thread!! :rofl: x


----------



## MrsP

4thbump said:


> Hey my luvlies.
> 
> My god you been busy today.I never got to the midwife as little one is poorly and I couldn't take her out so arranged to see dr in the morning.I was supposed to go to hospital today but again Madison is to ill bless her.So like a fool I overturned the house ready for xmas.Why the bloody hell do we nest when we are in so much pain?I managed to fill 5 bin bags.Mostly the kids stuff, ha ha they will hate me when they come home.I even found choccy from last xmas in their cupboard.I'm very spot on with house work but their bedroom I avoid at all costs (apart from a dust and a hoover every other day)Well not now I wont be.Little sods told me they were keeping it tidy.
> 
> God I ache now and 2 massive spiders with bloody boots on have just marched across the sitting room floor in protest as their webs have gone .OH set the kitten on em.YUCK!
> 
> Hey Ria all the best tomoro.Sounds like you got same crap as me xx
> 
> Vicwick.good luck tomoro and text me if you need me xxxxxxxxx
> 
> Kat go for it hun.give them something to chuckle over.Hope you're feelin a bit better and OH giving you lots of cuddles xxxx
> 
> Bubba4.glad your daughter had a nice day and you're resting with choccy xxxxxxxxx
> 
> Mrs P good plan.How you feeling? xxxxxxxxx
> 
> Luvbun.sorry to hear your a bit down.Fingers crossed for you.And we need to slap these useless NHS doctors xxxxx another reason why I have cancelled my appts cant be f**ked with another bloody story xxxxx
> 
> Any one I've missed sorry hugs to you all.I'm off to crawl under my rock and read the last of my book.Speak tomoro hunnies xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Wow you been a busy bunny 4th bump, hope you checked the chocolate was in date before you decided to throw it?! :rofl:

Can't believe you are thinking of Christmas already, but I suppose keeps mind of :baby: and you'll have enough to do once kids are back too. Home tomorrow aren't they?

I'm feeling fine and dandy hon, 5 days to go as of tomorrow!! :happydance::happydance: Few cramps and tightenings this evening, but nothing that is making me think tonight's the night, but it's all good, the calmer I am the more chance of it happening.

Besides I can't have Baby P yet as I promised Kat I'd let her go first.

Enjoy your book x x


----------



## MrsP

12345 said:


> Hi my name is ceri im due this sunday the 2nd im feeling really tired i can't sleep nite because my stomach is to big.:cloud9:

Hey hon,

Welcome to Nutty November mummies!!!

We are all mad, crazy, insane and impatient waiting for these babies! 

So you have a yellow bump, I do too. The suspense is killing me. Have you names picked?

x x


----------



## MrsP

Sorry girls a bit more dust, feel the need to get some in before bedtime, might make us all relaxed and babies come tonight!!

How cool if we all go over night and the babies have the same birthday?

Now I have lost it and that is wishful thinking!

:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## charliebear

MrsP said:


> Sorry girls a bit more dust, feel the need to get some in before bedtime, might make us all relaxed and babies come tonight!!
> 
> How cool if we all go over night and the babies have the same birthday?
> 
> Now I have lost it and that is wishful thinking!
> 
> :dust::dust::dust::dust:
> :dust::dust::dust::dust:
> :dust::dust::dust::dust:
> :dust::dust::dust::dust:
> :dust::dust::dust::dust:
> :dust::dust::dust::dust:
> :dust::dust::dust::dust:
> :dust::dust::dust::dust:
> :dust::dust::dust::dust:
> :dust::dust::dust::dust:
> :dust::dust::dust::dust:
> :dust::dust::dust::dust:
> :dust::dust::dust::dust:
> :dust::dust::dust::dust:
> :dust::dust::dust::dust:
> :dust::dust::dust::dust:
> :dust::dust::dust::dust:
> :dust::dust::dust::dust:
> :dust::dust::dust::dust:
> :dust::dust::dust::dust:
> :dust::dust::dust::dust:
> :dust::dust::dust::dust:
> :dust::dust::dust::dust:
> :dust::dust::dust::dust:
> :dust::dust::dust::dust:
> :dust::dust::dust::dust:
> :dust::dust::dust::dust:
> :dust::dust::dust::dust:
> :dust::dust::dust::dust:
> :dust::dust::dust::dust:
> :dust::dust::dust::dust:
> :dust::dust::dust::dust:
> :dust::dust::dust::dust:
> :dust::dust::dust::dust:
> :dust::dust::dust::dust:
> :dust::dust::dust::dust:
> :dust::dust::dust::dust:
> :dust::dust::dust::dust:
> :dust::dust::dust::dust:
> :dust::dust::dust::dust:
> :dust::dust::dust::dust:
> :dust::dust::dust::dust:
> :dust::dust::dust::dust:
> :dust::dust::dust::dust:
> :dust::dust::dust::dust:
> :dust::dust::dust::dust:
> :dust::dust::dust::dust:
> :dust::dust::dust::dust:
> :dust::dust::dust::dust:

Totally mad!! :rofl: Although fingers and things crossed!! 

Only who will update for everyone?? We'll all go missing and come back to find we've all popped!! :rofl: x


----------



## MrsP

Legs uncrossed!!

We'll have to face book Jem and Kat has Becky's number. So don't panic Mr Manering we have it covered!! :rofl:

Just finished a lovely cuppa and a whisper bar!! :blush:


----------



## charliebear

MrsP said:


> Legs uncrossed!!
> 
> We'll have to face book Jem and Kat has Becky's number. So don't panic Mr Manering we have it covered!! :rofl:
> 
> Just finished a lovely cuppa and a whisper bar!! :blush:

:rofl:

Cheese scone and juice for me!! Ice cream is still there, just waiting to be eaten :blush: x


----------



## MrsP

Si bought in two tubs of B&J's, but they have managed to stay in the freezer, think they may be lucky enough to stay put for this evening.


----------



## charliebear

MrsP said:


> Si bought in two tubs of B&J's, but they have managed to stay in the freezer, think they may be lucky enough to stay put for this evening.

Till tomorrow?? :rofl:

Hows the pains and BH?? x


----------



## charliebear

charliebear said:


> MrsP said:
> 
> 
> Si bought in two tubs of B&J's, but they have managed to stay in the freezer, think they may be lucky enough to stay put for this evening.
> 
> Till tomorrow?? :rofl:
> 
> Hows the pains and BH?? xClick to expand...

Well i think my ice cream will survive till tomorrow, off to bed shortly... night all. x


----------



## MrsP

Morning lovelies. 

Another lovely day here.

Seen about KAt - I so hope this is it for her.

Good luck at scans and appointments today girls, ensure to report back.

Charliebear - Not feeling too bad thanks just a bad pain really pushing down there, but just pressure I assume. What about you?

What we girlies got planned today? I have nothing, well I need to do the dusting and clean the bathrooms and that is it.

Off to have a cuppa with a friend tonight as her OH is playing football with Si, so that will get me out for a couple of hours x x x


----------



## Eoz

KAt what where ??????????????????????????????


----------



## Eoz

Morning hunnies....

I'm taking the little one out to a play centre then charity shopping for a new book or 2.Bit of shopping and then home to relax if poss.I really over did it yesterday.Paying for it now.Got Docs in a bit then off to have fun.

Have a nice day and good luck with any appts.

Kat It seems I will be hoping to hear news later xxxx

Hi Mrs P.Bet you'll be glad to get out and no the kids were coming home today but decided to hold off a bit longer as Madison still isnt 100% and I can't cope with 3 ill children. Have a nice chilled day xxxxxx

Right catch you all later xxxxxxxx


----------



## MrsP

She thinks everything is kicking off. There is a thread she put up. 

Looks promising!

Enjoy your day hon. x


----------



## Eoz

OOOOOOOO lets hope so.your turn next babe xxx


----------



## MrsP

Lets hope so eh?

x x


----------



## luvbunsazzle

Morning ladies, im over at my mum and dad's house, have midwife at 3, so fingers crossed my bp has settelled, although have been getting rocketing heachaches so hoping it's not connected.Ace new abouts Kat, here's hoping things are moving along nicely for her. :DMrsP, your always cleaning, bless you, have fun tonight at your friends.4thbump enjoy the play centre, and charity shop, but make sure you rest somewhat!!!


----------



## charliebear

Morning mummy's,

Well its nice here too!! The sun is out and shining, :happydance: will get some washing on the line today!! 

Great news about Kat, hoping it is it for her - we can all pop after she has!! Shame we were all in bed, and couldnt keep her company!! 

I'm doing ok thanks MrsP, lots of pains and BH last night, as usual they went when I went to bed!! Bump is feeling so low, heavy and solid!!
Your pressure sounds painful!! :hugs:

Good luck to all of you with appointments. 

Sometime today were off to visit SIL, need paints for bump and a new book 2!! x


----------



## MrsP

Luvbuns - Sure all will be ok later 

Oh Charliebear - What are these babies doing to us!!!!

Well girls I am bord rotten and it isn't even 9.30am. Got nothing to do today other than clean bathrooms, no friends to play with and can't drive anywhere.

Could do with a lovely shopping trip, not that I need or want anything and then a big fat lunch somewhere and then come home and fat out on the sofa.

x


----------



## luvbunsazzle

I know the feeling hun, there is bugger all on the telly, and as im round my parents have none of my chosen films to watch GRRR. I can't go out because of my bp and need to keep it stable if i can, GRRRR


----------



## MrsP

Well I'll get the chauffure to take us for lunch and the butler can carry the shopping. Where shall we go?


----------



## luvbunsazzle

Oooo that sounds rather lovely, also i think we should have wheelchairs so as to save our legs!!! but can walk when we require it, lol!! Motorised scooters sound better actaully!

Oooo why not go all out and lets go to New York or Paris!!


----------



## charliebear

Me, Me, I wanna come too!!


----------



## MrsP

Sounds like a plan, I just need to have a bath and get dressed first. 

Probably have to go to Paris as we can't be flying.


----------



## MrsP

charliebear said:


> Me, Me, I wanna come too!!

Of course x


----------



## luvbunsazzle

Eurostar it is then!! LOL Or shall we hire an expensive yacht and travel with fine non alcoholic champagne and fresh strawberries!!


----------



## charliebear

OMG anyone want a dog?? He's doing my head in......wont stop crying cause his dad is still in bed!! :hissy:

Paris sounds lovely....never been. If we go up the tower will the gravity make the babies come quicker?? :dohh: Stupid question!!


----------



## MrsP

What with Luvbuns yatch we could take a bumpy boat ride and we could exhcange the strawberries for pineapple, plus the walking we will be doing something has got to happen.

Best Bring Kat back a pressie. x


----------



## luvbunsazzle

Oooo pineapple and RLT it is then, a nice choppy yacht ride, a trip up the eiffel tower so gravity has an impact for charliebear, and a nice present for Kat :D Sounds like a rather grand plan, as long as were back by 3 for my appt!!!


----------



## charliebear

Surely the babies would have to come out!!! x


----------



## MrsP

Can we eat first I am starving!


----------



## charliebear

MrsP said:


> Can we eat first I am starving!

What do u want?? I'm thinking scrambled eggs and toast!! After my coffee of course!! x


----------



## MrsP

Sounds yummy! I just stuffed my face with beans on toast and a glass of milk.

I honest feel famished and that I could eat anything in sight!! Don't know what's wrong with me. Feel like I've not been fed!! uuummmm.....

What's next?!


----------



## XKatX

:hi: Morning ladies!!! well, I missed you all so much last night, I decided to stay a little longer! Glad I did - so shall I come to Paris with you or just wait for you girls to bring me a fab pressie back??!!!
Seriously - you're a bunch of absolutely fruit cases!!!
(And I'm very very pissed off - excuse my French!!)


----------



## MrsP

Oh hon, I was missing you already :hugs:, I'm glad that you can stay and play a bit longer. Although I do wish baby B would bloody hurry up and then I can have my baby!! :rofl:

I really hope things will pick up soon and kick off again.

Glad you can make Paris though, need to be ready for 11am and we need to be back by 2.30pm for Luvbuns appointment. So if you could hold on the pushing until then.

I think we can treat you to a little pressie to cheer you up and a little something something for when :baby: arrives.

xx x x x


----------



## XKatX

The bumpy trip might start these contractions up again!!!!


----------



## bubba4

Morning you are all mad lol :lol: 

hugs for Kat :hugs: will happen soon for you.....

I am a happy bunny had my xmas vouchers delivered today £1000 to spend on kiddies :D such a weight off of us especially with bubba due in under 3 weeks, and I wasn't even preggers when I ordered them. :D So hoping to go out later to grab a few prezzies :D

Just gonna have a cuppa and biccies. 

Hope your all ok have to admit to only reading back 1 page :oops: 

xxxxxxxxxxxx :dust:


----------



## MrsP

Bubba4 it must take you ages to get all of your shopping for the kids!!

You got much planned for today x


----------



## luvbunsazzle

Wow thats really good about how much you have, i think i might look on this park website for next year. :D


----------



## MrsP

We're really trying to cut down on the amount of money that gets spent at Christmas time, as it is just madness.

With my dad, his partner, my brothers and us we have agreed to do a secret santa and hand ina list of items that we want rather than open things that are nice but not really needed.

Not that I expect people too but I hope people don't go and buy baby p loads for Christmas as there is nothing at all that is needed, not a single thing. I just think what can you buy a 6-8 week old baby. Isn't going to need for much.

Got swing and jumperoo and play mat and rattles for babyshower.


----------



## Becky

Hello november mummys!! 

Just had a quick look at a few posts!!

congratulations to ryder on you little girl.

kat I hope something starts again for you soon 

How is everyone else??

x


----------



## luvbunsazzle

MrsP i know the feeling on christmas money, and shopping for Lo, my family keep on about what to buy for Grape, Mark and i both keep saying we dont need anything, a few week old baby doesn't need anything, if your dead set on buying something can we have the money for Grapes trust fund!! LOLAfternoon Becky, how are you and jacob?


----------



## MrsP

All good hon, just hanging on in there waiting for things to happen.

So how are things with you? You have some real cute piccies up on facebook. Settling into motherhood ok?x x


----------



## MrsP

luvbunsazzle said:


> MrsP i know the feeling on christmas money, and shopping for Lo, my family keep on about what to buy for Grape, Mark and i both keep saying we dont need anything, a few week old baby doesn't need anything, if your dead set on buying something can we have the money for Grapes trust fund!! LOLAfternoon Becky, how are you and jacob?

Exactly, not that I expect people to buy things, but I really don't want loads of clothes that may not get worn or loads of teddies that are going to collect dut. I must sound as if I am being ungrateful and truely I am nor, I'd just sooner put money away like you say or a voucher and in a couple of months when LO needs a few new bits I can go and get them.


----------



## luvbunsazzle

i agree with you, i think im going to get loads of clothes, and so may you, as were on team yellow, once weve had LO everyone is going to want to buy pink or blue!!! 
I think no matter what you say everyone is going to buy clothes and teddies, and like you said, they will gather dust, and clothes wont get worn!! It's not that were ungrateful, but buy a pack of nappies, buy something of use


----------



## MrsP

That's it, I think I might just drop into conversation with family when talking about Christmas shopping and just say "oh we're not buying for baby at christmas as doesn't need anything right now" so will just get things later on when needed.

I think it's nice people want to buy, either that or I hope people get receipts least can change it for next size up. I think I would just feel bad more than anything that people have gone out and kindly spent time and money to get something for baby and then hasn't had the chance to use or wear it.


----------



## luvbunsazzle

Agreed hun, we have told all my family that were not buying Grape a christmas present, we are doing a stocking for Grape though, and thats only because we save each year a change pot, and the change pot goes on our stockings, so Grape will now be involved, but thats all. My family seem to have accepted this, and have said they will give money or vouchers, or if there is something we can think of we do need, then they will get that. His family on the other hand haven't listened to us and have said they will be spoiling Grape!! GRRRRR


----------



## bubba4

Mrs P does take me a while to get bits 2 of the 4 girls no bout Father Xmas so is a little easier as they have a concept on money. Although I use the vouchers for family too. I also start buying in Jan so have a few presents already :D

For baby I am asking for clothes as people can buy a bigger size and they are def gonna get used.

xxx


----------



## MummyJade

Heya ladies 

how we all doing today? I am feeling good unfortunately...... was hoping if a bit of pain now at least! I am been on the phone to maternity allowance as still waiting for a payment its been 11 weeks Monday and they said it could take another 2-3 weeks till i get a payment! i don't think so..... so i had to have a mad pregnant woman rant to them.... the joys! also Saturday two of my mates had a car accident one died instantly and the other died Tuesday morning in hospital. so its been an up down week.... 

I have said that vouchers for LO for xmas so i can get stuff she needs when need be! I am also doing her a stocking and a few soft toys!
its so hard knowing she will only be small still! next year will be a bit better!
I have still had no news off SalJay so hopefully no news is good news! 
many plans for today?

xx


----------



## XKatX

MummyJade said:


> Heya ladies
> 
> how we all doing today? I am feeling good unfortunately...... was hoping if a bit of pain now at least! I am been on the phone to maternity allowance as still waiting for a payment its been 11 weeks Monday and they said it could take another 2-3 weeks till i get a payment! i don't think so..... so i had to have a mad pregnant woman rant to them.... the joys! also Saturday two of my mates had a car accident one died instantly and the other died Tuesday morning in hospital. so its been an up down week....
> 
> I have still had no news off SalJay so hopefully no news is good news!
> many plans for today? xxx

Oh God - I'm so sorry to hear about your friends. Thats just so awful. You and their families are in my thoughts and prayers hun x x
Sory about the maternity allowance too. It would be a diffrent story if it was one of them to need the money!!!


----------



## Rachiebaby24

:hugs:


----------



## Jem

MummyJade said:


> Heya ladies
> 
> how we all doing today? I am feeling good unfortunately...... was hoping if a bit of pain now at least! I am been on the phone to maternity allowance as still waiting for a payment its been 11 weeks Monday and they said it could take another 2-3 weeks till i get a payment! i don't think so..... so i had to have a mad pregnant woman rant to them.... the joys! also Saturday two of my mates had a car accident one died instantly and the other died Tuesday morning in hospital. so its been an up down week....
> 
> I have said that vouchers for LO for xmas so i can get stuff she needs when need be! I am also doing her a stocking and a few soft toys!
> its so hard knowing she will only be small still! next year will be a bit better!
> I have still had no news off SalJay so hopefully no news is good news!
> many plans for today?
> 
> xx

So sorry to hear that mummyjade xxx :hug:


----------



## MummyJade

Tell me about it XKatX if we owed them money it would of been sorted in a day! but on the brighter side of things its 11 weeks of £117.18 a week! so a nice pay out when i get it! but its just the waiting and the pee taking! thanks for the prayers, its a bit of a shock as they was only 29 and 30. known them for years since i was a little one! so i am off the a fund raiser Friday nite to help to give them a proper send off they should have. 

Thank you Jem, your boy is lush i so want one! i will have a girl soon if she hurrys her little butt up! xx

xx


----------



## Jem

Afternoon all!!!!

Just popping in for my daily hello! I'm not budging from 3rd tri until you lot have your baba's! I keep popping into postnatal and baby and toddler but want you all to follow asap!!!!

Until then ladies.....

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## XKatX

I just wanted to share a thought I just had with you. I realised about 2 hours ago, that my contractions started yesterday, after knocking back 2 icey cold glasses of coke.
So I went to the fridge and knocked back 2 glasses of icey coke..........contractions have started again!! Not regular yet and not too painful, but they're there non the less.
Coincidence or worth a try??


----------



## luvbunsazzle

Keep drinking that icy coke missy!!!


----------



## MrsP

Mummyjade - Sorry to hear your news x x x :hugs:

Kat - Anything is worth a bloody try!! Keep drinking. :rofl:

Jem - I think we want to be there with you more than you want us there with you. There's nothing we'd love more than to be able to join you.

But guess what? These babies are not shifting!!! :hissy::hissy:

I've just got back from MacDonalds :blush: went with neighbour's son, she asked me to keep an eye on him for a bit as she has had to take her mum to hospital. 10 year old, great excuse to buy sweets too!! :blush:


----------



## XKatX

I meant for you lot to drink the coke - not me!!! LOL! I'm already doing it!!!:rofl:


----------



## MrsP

Right Babies!!!!!

MrsP is putting her foot down!! You will ALL come out ON time or a bit earlier. No more of your nonsense it is time to show your faces!!!

*You can not be disobedient *before you have even enter the world, it doesn't work that way.

So as of now 14.39, 30th October 2008 you have all been evicted from the big mummy wombs, so out you come!!


----------



## MrsP

XKatX said:


> I meant for you lot to drink the coke - not me!!! LOL! I'm already doing it!!!:rofl:

OOPS!! :dohh: Another mad MrsP moment!

AGAIN!! :rofl:


----------



## XKatX

MrsP said:


> Right Babies!!!!!
> 
> MrsP is putting her foot down!! You will ALL come out ON time or a bit earlier. No more of your nonsense it is time to show your faces!!!
> 
> *You can not be disobedient *before you have even enter the world, it doesn't work that way.
> 
> So as of now 14.39, 30th October 2008 you have all been evicted from the big mummy wombs, so out you come!!

Oh my God - even I'm scared now!!! You made me bounce even harder on my ball!!!


----------



## MrsP

:rofl::rofl:

Well if we don't take control now and they think they are in charge and can have their own way. And if that's the case, we don't stand a chance and will all end up on Supernanny!! :rofl:


----------



## Ria_Rose

Afternoon ladies!!

Well, good news from the scan, he's grown a bit more and back in normal parameters, and fluid was OK. Good blood flow from placenta etc.

Bit dissapointed thou as I doubt they'll consider inducing early now. :( Think I got my hopes up he was going to be here early. (so much for positive thinking starting today, lol)

Luvbun should be at her MW appoint about now, so wish her luck. 

Kat - Regular coke / diet / caffien free .... possibly not important, but might be worth knowing ;)

Mrs P - Liking the mass evicition order, think mine has just put his fingers in his ears and shut his eyes thou...


----------



## MrsP

Glad you had a good appointment though Ria and LO is ok x x


----------



## MummyJade

I have phoned OH he is on coke run after work i have made sure i got ice cubes in freezers and OH is going to get a bag he said! so i guess he is bored of waiting to so maybe if he is that bored i could get some :sex: in between drinking coke!!! lol!


----------



## Ria_Rose

Right so, I think a compromise is needed ... I promise to be more positive about still being pregnant, if he promises to get a move on ... and just to make sure I shall be doing the following:

Raspberry leaf tea tablets
Fresh Pineapple
EPO
Coke with ice
:sex:
And wearing my best knickers ... just in case

....did i miss anything?


----------



## MummyJade

Ria_Rose said:


> Right so, I think a compromise is needed ... I promise to be more positive about still being pregnant, if he promises to get a move on ... and just to make sure I shall be doing the following:
> 
> Raspberry leaf tea tablets
> Fresh Pineapple
> EPO
> Coke with ice
> :sex:
> And wearing my best knickers ... just in case
> 
> ....did i miss anything?

I think you have it sorted and maybe throw in a curry! 
I will be joining you on that one.....

I LOVE BEING PREGNANT! 
xxx


----------



## MrsP

Just encase some of you were unaware:

RL tea wont help to bring on labour, only tighten your muscles helping with labour. 

Pineapples must be fresh and you need to eat at least 7 or 8 of them for it to work. There is something in the core that is meant to help but this is destroyed if you have juice or tinned which is why it has to be fresh.


----------



## MummyJade

Everyone else has probs already thought this but OMG its November Saturday! xx


----------



## XKatX

Ria - glad your scan was ok. You'll be ebtter off waiting a little longer - means LO wil be well and truly cooked!! It was full fat, full sugar, full caffiene coke I drank!!!

Mrs P - you're right. We need to be firm now. So come on little one. I will wait no longer. You are going to come out tonight and meet your mummy and daddy. They have waited long enough now. Out. Today.


----------



## Ria_Rose

MrsP said:


> Just encase some of you were unaware:
> 
> RL tea wont help to bring on labour, only tighten your muscles helping with labour.
> 
> Pineapples must be fresh and you need to eat at least 7 or 8 of them for it to work. There is something in the core that is meant to help but this is destroyed if you have juice or tinned which is why it has to be fresh.

Yup sadly I know those 2 the RL tea can't hurt I decided and a bit of pineapple might help, although don't think we can afford to buy 8 of them and find it a bit acidic to eat much.

The curry is out thou, felt soooo sick after ther last one, lol. Maybe chilli tacos, or pepperoni pizza.


----------



## Eoz

Afternoon my dears.How was Paris? Bugger I missed it.I wanted some frogs legs lol

Well well another nutty load of posts to catch up on and guess who is in the thick of it? Mrs P again!

MRS P!! Sod supernanny Mrs your baba will be just as nuts as you wont have time to be naughty!!

Kat my darling.I rushed home all excited saw update and bugger you still with us.Not that I want rid of course,just disapointed for you xxxxxxxx

Hey good news Ria and the plan of action sounds good to me xxxxxx

Bubba 4.I received £400 last week in vouchers.Bloody fab!Don't go far though as my eldest wanted a DS and games so £160 gone there already!I've already ordered mine for next year.I also pick up a couple bits each week.no matter how small,it all helps.Bet you will feel good once a few more bits are tucked away.I love bargain hunting.Woollies is my fave place at the mo xxxx

Luvbun.How did it go today?Ok I hope xxxx

Mummy Jade.Massive hugs darling.Such an awful thing to happen.As for £.Lovely pay out for xmas.They took ages sending mine I got 16 weeks back dated.In one hand out the other though :hissy: xxxxxxxx

Well I went out did my bits and pieces.Major pains down there so didn't want to risk play centre so went to the bakers and toy shop and treated Madison to a small toy and luch.Came home and played with her new toy and had a blissful cuppa and a read of a mag.Rare moment believe me.All went ok at the doctors.The baby is fully engaged and the doctor bet me that the baby will be here within a week as the more babies you have the head engages later and apperantly labour can be imminient (SP)Lets hope so.Gave me more antibiotics as I have a UTI and the Larygintis hasn't completley dissapeared.So hopefully I will start to feel better.Knowing my luck I'll get over it and then bang hello baby!I have a nagging feeling that someone will try to come on Halloween.I really do not know why but it's been in my head since the day I was given my EDD.Hmmm.

Well I'm off to make a start on the ironing and then Tuna pasta bake and garlic bread for dinner.And some black forest ice cream for pudding.Yum.Bet I'll pay for it later.

Speak laters xxxxxx


----------



## Ria_Rose

OK, I'm of to finish tidying up the house and get some https://www.housearrestevents.com/talk-forum/images/smilies/coke.gif from the corner shop...

Have Dad visiting tonight so may not make it back today. Consultant tommorrow - but only to tell me again that the scan showed things were OK and that they won't need to induce.

Kat - I hope you're at least on the delivery ward next time I log in, if not home with LO ;)

Luvbun - hope it went well will text you later


----------



## XKatX

Sounds like you've had a great day 4thbump!
Sorry I'm still here - but trust me - I'm a lot more dissapointed than you are!!!


----------



## luvbunsazzle

That was a right bloody waste of time i tell thee. I heard everything that i had heard yesterday and will no doubt hear tomorrow. GRRRR Blood pressure still high, but urine is clear, no swelling, no headaches, just damn bloody high blood pressure, no wonder it's high with making me trace all over the place to be told the same damn thing day in and day out. Let's hope tomorrow is more of a bloody success. And after all that Grape's head is only on the brim, that means not engaged right!!! GRRRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## XKatX

Ria_Rose said:


> OK, I'm of to finish tidying up the house and get some https://www.housearrestevents.com/talk-forum/images/smilies/coke.gif from the corner shop...
> 
> Have Dad visiting tonight so may not make it back today. Consultant tommorrow
> 
> Kat - I hope you're at least on the delivery ward next time I log in, if not home with LO ;)
> 
> Luvbun - hope it went well will text you later

I'll try Ria!!!


----------



## Eoz

Awww hugs Luv bun xxxxxxx I say it again the NHS need slapping.They don't give a toss.I have heard so many different stories I've given up now.My attitude is so long as I get kicked and prodded and heartbeat is good then sod it I'll hang on.

Hope you get better answers tomoro xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Ria_Rose

Luvbun - sorry it was the same old same old, try to have a relaxing evening, maybe run a bath tonight or something.

Kat - still here? joking - not logged of yet, hehe

night ladies. x


----------



## luvbunsazzle

Thanks hun, thats it' i feel fine in myself, haven felt better, i know Grape is fine, measuring exact, kicking and prodding every day, and heartbeat is strong and healthy.
GRRR


----------



## MummyJade

Well i like ice! Have just taken the dog for a nice walk and even she was cold! i think i might buy her a coat! (mainly cos they look cute!) its finally feeling like winter here today! poor old other half been working out in it all day carrying heavy scaffolding tubes! yesterday his fingers got stuck to them! I am doing chicken pasta bake with garlic bread for tea with a cheesecake for after! yum yum! plus with a large coke on the side! XKatX this better work! lol! xxx


----------



## MrsP

Luvbuns - Sorry they were no help :hugs:, like 4thbump says they are useless. Have they given you much of a plan of action?

Kat - I love you, but why are you still here?!! Baby B get out now!!!

4thbump - You sound like you had a good day. Paris was fabulous, same you missed it. I'd say same time tomorrow but if you're having little one you'll be other wise engaged!! Get it!! haha!! :rofl::rofl:

Ria - Enjoy your evening with your dad. I think wearing your best knickers whilst drinking coke will help the process. 

Mummyjade - Dinner sounds great, can I come?. My Toby has a little coat but he hates wearing it. He also has a santa outfit and hates that too!!

Well according to my brother things are going to kick off for me tonight at exactly 9.27pm, apprently he knows!! So we'll see, but as usual not holding out much hope.

Early dinner tonight as Si is off to play football and I am going to a friends for a cuppa and a catch up.

What have we all got planned for tonight?

Si has day off tomorrow so we are off to hospital in the morning as I have to have my BP checked, which will end up high cos their appointments are always late and then we are going to see my nan and grandad, haven't seen them since June. :dohh: He has been really poorly, well actually he is dying so what with their colds and ours we haven't got in there.


x x x


----------



## XKatX

Have a nice evening at your friends Mrs P. I hope tomorrow goes ok with your nan & grandad.
Ria, enjoy uour evening with your dad. Hope the coka cola thing works for you!!
Sorry you had another crap appointment Luvbun. That must be so frustrating.

I think that my evening will be spent bouncing on this ball some more. Mrs P - please can I have some of that labour dust that you dished out yesterday. It obviously did the trick!


----------



## MrsP

XKatX said:


> Have a nice evening at your friends Mrs P. I hope tomorrow goes ok with your nan & grandad.
> Ria, enjoy uour evening with your dad. Hope the coka cola thing works for you!!
> Sorry you had another crap appointment Luvbun. That must be so frustrating.
> 
> I think that my evening will be spent bouncing on this ball some more. Mrs P - please can I have some of that labour dust that you dished out yesterday. It obviously did the trick!

Just one minute whilst I prepare the dust......


----------



## MrsP

And as if by magic.......

:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## MummyJade

MrsP i love your labour dust i think i could shower in it! 
xx


----------



## XKatX

Thanks Mrs P!!!! I caught it ALL, so hopefully should do the trick!:rofl:


----------



## bubba4

OMG Saljay had her baby too :D xx

Evening well I hav been uncomfy all day, didn't even go out in the end. :( 

Need to sort out some food and I am gonna have a nice hot bath.


----------



## bubba4

Ok Jenjen also and Babezone have had there bundles.... What's going on with all these early babies. :D


----------



## MrsP

And C_erra's water has just broken at 36+3!! Due date 25/11


----------



## MrsP

Babies you clearly wasn't listening to AuntieP earlier were you?!?!

Now get out now, it's an order!! Not playing nice anymore. At this rate you'll all be grounded for life!!


----------



## MummyJade

I have woken my LO up and i have got her listening to you Mrs P! She is being just like her Dad not listening and doing what she wants! everyone is having their babies and i have not even had a pain! Just had my tea am now happy waiting till i have a bit of room for my cheesecake! then its hot bath and Pjs on sofa! with a glass of coke! then an early night :sex: is happening tonight if OH likes it or not! xx


----------



## charliebear

Hi all, 

Mummyjade sorry to hear about your friends, so sad. :hugs:

Loving the eviction notice MrsP, Although it sounds like everyone elses babies were listening to the eviction notice and not ours!! :hissy:
Keep the dust showers coming!! 

Ria_Rose, glad the scan went well.

4thbump, sounds like you had a nice day and good news at the Dr&#8217;s too!!

:hugs: Luvbun dont you just love the stupid appointments!!

Well, mum popped in today, so we went into town got measured for nursing bra, had lunch and picked my book up for the birthing centre. Think my LO was listening to the eviction notice even though we were in town!! OMG the pains. :cry: I've decided no more, too painful, small outings for me now!! x


----------



## Eoz

What is everyones secret.Babies popping out all over the place.Here we are getting all moody and overdosed in Mrs P's dust and not a bloody thing.What are we doing wrong?

:hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy:


----------



## charliebear

4thbump said:


> What is everyones secret.Babies popping out all over the place.Here we are getting all moody and overdosed in Mrs P's dust and not a bloody thing.What are we doing wrong?
> 
> :hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy:

I wish I knew the answer!!! x


----------



## Eoz

Is it the water or are they just not trying to think about it?Maybe as they were early it wasn't on their minds.Oh god knows.I know that i'm a right moody cow tonight.The pain and discharge has really took 15 steps up the ladder.Sooooooooooooooooo pissed off right now.How you doing hun?


----------



## charliebear

Kat, just wondering do you have an Evan's where you live?? 
I passed today and they have flat boots in the window!! See how BnB seeps into you life!! :rofl:
Anyway havent really had a chance to look but https://www.evans.co.uk/webapp/wcs/...8421&parent_category_rn=69588&langId=-1&top=Y if its any help!! x


----------



## dizzy65

just wanted to wish u all the best of luck with ur babies :D


----------



## charliebear

4thbump said:


> Is it the water or are they just not trying to think about it?Maybe as they were early it wasn't on their minds.Oh god knows.I know that i'm a right moody cow tonight.The pain and discharge has really took 15 steps up the ladder.Sooooooooooooooooo pissed off right now.How you doing hun?

:hugs: Here's to hoping its our turn soon!! 

Totally sick. Tired and pains. Although on the ball and had some B&J ice cream :blush: made me feel a bit better!! x


----------



## Eoz

Awww dizzy How sweet of you.Wishing you all the best in your ttc journey.Hope it goes smoothly for you :hug: xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Eoz

I aint got a ball just 3 kids who keeps me on my toes.The amount of running around and cleaning I do you would have thought something would give.Unless the poor sod is scared of my nagging voice he he

The ice cream should work the same way as Kat's coke surely?


----------



## charliebear

Thats what i was hoping for as well as the ice cold lemonade....no luck tho!!

I really do hope these LO's decide to come soon, i'm not the most patient of people!! 

Should we try some more dust??

:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Eoz

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:::dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:

Right if that don't bloody work then I'm seriously going to go :loopy::loopy::loopy::loopy::loopy::loopy::loopy::loopy::loopy:

:rofl::rofl: Right enough of me being a muppet.I need to go bed and see what tomoro brings or rather doesn't bloody bring! Night night hunnies xxxxxxx:hug:


----------



## charliebear

Night hun. x


----------



## XKatX

Good morning November mummies! Just one day to go, then we can start having our babies. Oh. Wait a minute. Half of us already have!!!:rofl:
I was just looking at the udated 1st page and can't believe how many of us have already delivered!! It's just mad!

So what are you lovelies up to today? Think I just plan on sitting here and trying to cope with these contractions! They're like Missjaceys - all over the place - but hurt like hell!!! Still - looking more positive than yesterday!!

How about some morning dust to get us all going............................
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## MrsP

Morning lovelies!!!

Kat - you are right can't believe how many have been born. 4thbump you're also right maybe we have been thinking about it too much!!

Oh well, there's still time for babies to come.

Kat - Hope contractions properly kick in for you today, must be frustrating knowing something has started.

We I wont be about much today so you can all have some piece and quiet and I'll catch up tonight. Leaving for the hospital about 10am. Appointment at 10.30am but last time appointment was an hour late and the silly woman didn't know what I was doing there!! They best not play these games today, I'm only going to have BP done, don't know why bloody MW couldn't have re-checked. Oh well.

In the mean time, I'll leave you with this......

:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:

Enjoy your day ladies!!!

x x


----------



## XKatX

Good luck for your appointment today Mrs P. Although I am a bit disappointed - I was looking forward to you getting me through these contractions!!! They are REALLY strong now - my husbands face was a picture just now. He finally got out of bed and saw me having a contraction!!! Think I scared him a bit!!!!:rofl:


----------



## MummyJade

Good morning my lovely yummy mummies, 

hope we are all well? 
Mrs P good luck with your appointment take no shit! 

Kat i hope something happens for you today, send some pains my way please :D 
I had lots of coke last night and she just kicked me more in the ribs! so i am trying again today! 

cant believe everyone is leaving us! :cry: its so unfair!
any plans for today?
xx


----------



## Eoz

Morning Ladies.

Kat what a shit for you.really hope something starts for real very soon xxxxxxxx

Mrs P.Good luck and like everyone says,take no crap from em xxxxxxxxx

Morning Mummy Jade.You're right it aint fair.I wanna know their secret!Take it baby don't like coke then lol xxx

Well I have woken up feeling bloody awful.Been sick.had the runs and now I'm seeing brown blood mixed in with loads of discharge (sorry).And as for my legs and back oh my god ouch!My plan was to go to the village and get a pumpkin today but I don't think I will be going out the front door today.Could this be the calm before the storm??????

How we all feeling today? xx


----------



## MummyJade

i am feeling fine again... i have no luck with pain!! 
i wanna be in pain even if it didnt last just so i feel like something is happening! 
sounds like your plug maybe 4thbump? u jammy so and so! 
i forgot it was Halloween! guess i better get some sweets in! (hopefully we dont get any kids knocking then i can eat them!!) and no your right 4thbump she hated the coke!! 
hope you feel better soon xx


----------



## Eoz

I just nicked this off someone!Thought it'd be nice for us.Lets hope we dont give birth to witches and demons tonight!!
 



Attached Files:







HappyHalloween2_2007_300.jpg
File size: 16.7 KB
Views: 6


----------



## vicwick

4thbump said:


> Morning Ladies.
> 
> Kat what a shit for you.really hope something starts for real very soon xxxxxxxx
> 
> Mrs P.Good luck and like everyone says,take no crap from em xxxxxxxxx
> 
> Morning Mummy Jade.You're right it aint fair.I wanna know their secret!Take it baby don't like coke then lol xxx
> 
> Well I have woken up feeling bloody awful.Been sick.had the runs and now I'm seeing brown blood mixed in with loads of discharge (sorry).And as for my legs and back oh my god ouch!My plan was to go to the village and get a pumpkin today but I don't think I will be going out the front door today.Could this be the calm before the storm??????
> 
> How we all feeling today? xx


Oo sounds promising!!!! I have had absolute zero signs of anything other than period like pains for weeks now. Been bouncing on my ball to try and get baby's head engaged but not having much luck. Still worried bubs is gonna turn breech again although consultant said not much chance now thankfully. Keep listening to the heartbeat on my dopplar to see where abouts it is and seems to be creeping up my tummy uh oh!!! better get bouncing haha

Had the worst nights sleep last night i had to prop myself upright as my hips were killing me i almost gave up and came down to lie on the sofa.

Well 4th Bump think i'll be the same i ain't crossing the doors today i am so tired!! Its hit me like a ton of bricks this week. But on the bright side ladies it is NOVEMBER TOMORROW WOOHOOOOOOO :happydance:


----------



## MummyJade

Your right November tomorrow woop woop!! i cant wait plus just been told i get my back dated money of 10 weeks on wednesday/thursday! i cant wait can start xmas shopping! no doubt over due as well! xx


----------



## bubba4

Morning right hugs Kat feel very sorry for you but also am happy for you too.... Pain can only be a sign forward :D

MrsP good luck at the Hospital x
Morning Vicwick :D Hope you manage to get a nap today and feel better soon.
MummyJade great news about your money :D
4th Bump I bet you have your bubba today. xxxx :D :D :D hehe :hugs: :dust: :dust: for you (saw your status on facebook) you so know you have jinxed it :lol:

Am hoping to go out later as long as I feel ok as didn't manage it yesterday. Gonna walk this baby out I think . :)


----------



## MummyJade

I am thinking of a walk to it doesnt look as cold as yesterday out so hopefully a nice long walk with the dog see if i can get anywhere! got a halloween party tonight MIL invited us! but not dressing up just going so OH can have a drink or 2 possibly 3 or 4! but she is already ringing everyday asking if i am in pain! i think 'oh f**k off' but i say 'no nothing yet but she isn't due till monday' so tonight she will just go on and on with her friends too! 

god i love that woman! xx


----------



## Jem

4thbump said:


> Morning Ladies.
> 
> Kat what a shit for you.really hope something starts for real very soon xxxxxxxx
> 
> Mrs P.Good luck and like everyone says,take no crap from em xxxxxxxxx
> 
> Morning Mummy Jade.You're right it aint fair.I wanna know their secret!Take it baby don't like coke then lol xxx
> 
> Well I have woken up feeling bloody awful.Been sick.had the runs and now I'm seeing brown blood mixed in with loads of discharge (sorry).And as for my legs and back oh my god ouch!My plan was to go to the village and get a pumpkin today but I don't think I will be going out the front door today.Could this be the calm before the storm??????
> 
> How we all feeling today? xx

:happydance: ooh could be it!!!! x


----------



## XKatX

Jem said:


> 4thbump said:
> 
> 
> Morning Ladies.
> 
> Kat what a shit for you.really hope something starts for real very soon xxxxxxxx
> 
> Mrs P.Good luck and like everyone says,take no crap from em xxxxxxxxx
> 
> Morning Mummy Jade.You're right it aint fair.I wanna know their secret!Take it baby don't like coke then lol xxx
> 
> Well I have woken up feeling bloody awful.Been sick.had the runs and now I'm seeing brown blood mixed in with loads of discharge (sorry).And as for my legs and back oh my god ouch!My plan was to go to the village and get a pumpkin today but I don't think I will be going out the front door today.Could this be the calm before the storm??????
> 
> How we all feeling today? xx
> 
> :happydance: ooh could be it!!!! xClick to expand...

Does sound promising!!!


----------



## charliebear

Morning mummy's, 

ooh, its November tomorrow!!! :happydance::happydance:

Wow, its all go this morning, sounds like there may be a few :baby:'s on the way!!

MrsP, hoping the hurry up with the appointment, :hugs: Dont take any sh!t!!

Kat, cant believe your still with us.... :hugs:

4thbump, its sounding good. 

Well, i've had a ticking off this morning. :cry: OH said I had to cheer up and the bell hadnt 'ping'ed on the oven so :baby: will be a while longer as he's not baked!


----------



## charliebear

Well, I promised MrsP I would shower us in labour dust (obviously not as good as MrsP's showers) so here goes....

:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## MummyJade

Charliebear dont worry my OH is always telling me to cheer up! i just tell him where 2 go! 
my oven has not beeped yet either! i am watching this morning and i have Diva (me staffy) cuddled up on me like a baby! but need a wee!! 

xxx


----------



## charliebear

Thanks hun, he's getting worried, bless him. If I leave the room for too long then he's calling to see if i'm ok. Its so sweet. 

I just nipped to the loo and my staffy had pinched my seat!! :hissy:


----------



## XKatX

My oven has been "pinging" for the last 2 days - but still no sodding baby!!!:hissy:
I never knew contractions could drag on for this long beforehand. I was so excited when they started on wednesday. Baby B - do you know that it is NOW FRIDAY!!!! Where the hell are you??????!!!!!!!!!


----------



## charliebear

XKatX said:


> My oven has been "pinging" for the last 2 days - but still no sodding baby!!!:hissy:
> I never knew contractions could drag on for this long beforehand. I was so excited when they started on wednesday. Baby B - do you know that it is NOW FRIDAY!!!! Where the hell are you??????!!!!!!!!!

Come on Baby B, its time to come out!!!
Mummy wants to meet you and give you big hugs!!

:hugs: from MrsP too!!


----------



## sam#3

Hi all,
aww Kat sorry to hear about the lengthy contractions, it will all lead to labour in the end though so its gotta be worth it. :hugs:

I feel really full of energy and excited today for some reason, ive been cleaning out cupboards and windows and have been baking cakes and brownies with the children! 
At least if LO comes on time ill have plenty of goodies to munch on :happydance:
Were waiting for hubby to finish work later then going to paint bump :witch: my DD is so excited about it!!

:hug: to all xx


----------



## charliebear

sam#3~on~way said:


> Hi all,
> aww Kat sorry to hear about the lengthy contractions, it will all lead to labour in the end though so its gotta be worth it. :hugs:
> 
> I feel really full of energy and excited today for some reason, ive been cleaning out cupboards and windows and have been baking cakes and brownies with the children!
> At least if LO comes on time ill have plenty of goodies to munch on :happydance:
> Were waiting for hubby to finish work later then going to paint bump :witch: my DD is so excited about it!!
> 
> :hug: to all xx

Sounds like someone is having a good day!! 
Goodies sound soo good. Have fun painting bump tonight.


----------



## sam#3

Thanks, i think the kids are relieved to have mum in a good mood instead of mum moaning about being pregnant every 10 mins!!
xx


----------



## charliebear

I'm being moody today....and i couldnt find any face paints yesterday???
OH is going to take me to a party shop later (see if we can find any!) and i think i'll have some ice cream to cheer myself up!!


----------



## XKatX

Cheer up everybody!!!!! It's Halloween!!!!!!!!:witch::witch::witch::witch::witch:


----------



## Eoz

Afternoon xxxx

Well my plug is definitly going.I been losing blobs all morning.My belly is tightning a lot.I cant walk hardly at all feels like I got a lead weight in my pelvis.And the tirdness has just hit me like a ton of bricks.

Bubba4 I'm regretting that as I DO NOT WANT A HALLOWEEN BABY!!!!!

Vickwick.So pleased baby aint breech.what a relief! xxx

Sam.I know where you coming from the kids pass out if I'm nice lately lol .Cookies sound yum xxxxxxxxxxx

Kat how you doing?Must be crap but there is a light at least you're body is trying to do something xxxxx

Hey charlie bear.All elses fails slap on foundation,lipstick and eyeliner it'll do same job xxxxx

Hey to everybody else xxxx

I did brave it out to the shops.thought bugger it so jumped in car rather than walk.did a really quick hobble/waddle thing round tesco, grabbed 2 pumpkins and some chocolate and came home and now sat here in pain.Stupid pumpkins.I cant even face the chocolate as I feel so sick.Well gas mask on I need to go gut pumpkins.

What you all got planned?


----------



## MummyJade

I have been pottering around all day mums about soon so we will take the dog for a walk and then pop in to see her mate.... Washing is finished! hoovered, polished and dressed! so now its now cuppa tea with some Jaffa Cakes! yum yum! xx


----------



## sam#3

I've managed to get out of pumpkin carving this year by DD doing it at nannys!! 
Am sat with a cuppa now while the kids watch the end of the spongebob film!
xx


----------



## MrsP

Hi mummies,

Wow what a lot to catch up on. You all sound busy. Any of you fancy dressing it tonight with the bumps?

4thbump - Looking good for you 
Kat - How you doing hon, you still bouncing away?
Charliebear - Sending you big hugs and kisses your way

Been home for a while, didn't get out of the hospital until 12.50pm appointment was supposed to be at 10.30am, so was not a happy bunny, but appointment went like this:

BP up, higher than before 144/89. She gave me a sweep which I wasn't expecting, but always welcome. She said I am 3cm dialated and fully effaced and cervix is very favourable and expects something to happen in the next 48 hours.

If it hasn't then I am booked in for an induction on Wednesday morning. I have to go to doctors on Monday and they will take my BP again if higher than today then I have to call the hospital for them to bring induction forward.

She just just doesn't want BP to rise too much more for it then to become an issue so would sooner nip it in the bud.

What have we all got planned for the weekend? Other than having our babies x x


----------



## XKatX

I've responded to your PM Mrs P, but just wanted to say again - Good luck!!! I really hope it works for you!!

I also wanted to say that bouncing on my ball is the worst thing I could do!! I found it slowed my contractions right down. Weird I know - but it happened!!


----------



## Eoz

:yipee::yipee::wohoo::wohoo:Oh yay yay Mrs P.So promising babe :hug:

You got one of the nice ones I see.Lucky bugger xxxxxxxxxx

Well I'm sat here contemplating on going to get checked as I've just lost another big blob and I'm getting stronger tightnings.Cant stop opening my bowels and I feel so sick. hmmmmmm


----------



## XKatX

4thbump said:


> :yipee::yipee::wohoo::wohoo:Oh yay yay Mrs P.So promising babe :hug:
> 
> You got one of the nice ones I see.Lucky bugger xxxxxxxxxx
> 
> Well I'm sat here contemplating on going to get checked as I've just lost another big blob and I'm getting stronger tightnings.Cant stop opening my bowels and I feel so sick. hmmmmmm

Oh my goodness - we're all at it tonight!!!!:happydance:


----------



## MrsP

Thanks girlies. Wont get my hopes up till waters go though, but at least by this time next week I know babyP will be here.

4thbump - I think you should go and get checked, or a least keep drinking wtaer even if it keeps coming up. Need to stay hydrated. x

Kat - Forget bouncing in which case, have you anything to do in the house? x x


----------



## XKatX

MrsP said:


> Thanks girlies. Wont get my hopes up till waters go though, but at least by this time next week I know babyP will be here.
> 
> 4thbump - I think you should go and get checked, or a least keep drinking wtaer even if it keeps coming up. Need to stay hydrated. x
> 
> *Kat - Forget bouncing in which case, have you anything to do in the house? x* x

I've given up with that! Just done a tonne of housework and it left me with some fab contractions quite close together! So after my little rest, I'm gonna go and scrub the kitchen floor on my hands and knees!!!


----------



## MrsP

I best get scrubbing too and see if it moves things along.

I told you there was going to be at least 2 babies this weekend I can feel it.

I am just making some dust and then I shall share. x


----------



## bubba4

Wow 4th bump see told you that message jinxed it :lol: :D go get checked though to be safe :D xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx hugs.

Kat walk around if the balls not helping. Wow how many signs can you all get I want some :D


----------



## charliebear

:yipee::yipee::yipee: Great news MrsP, :baby: P will be here soon!! :yipee::yipee::yipee:

4thBump - its sounding good. :happydance: 

Kat, hope the contractions get closer together!!


----------



## Eoz

Well I've rang the midwife and she said the head has engaged now a show it could be any time.So wait it out I will.

Bubba4 I'll be kicking my self if it does bloody happen today.But I think Mrs P should have a go at beating me as she had good results today.Or maybe even Kat.Did you go shopping?


----------



## bubba4

Nope been having BH since begining of week on and off so decided not to go, sent hubby as he has gone to grab some presents. I did just get all the babies clothes and bedding and put them in the wash, so hoping its all dry soon in case anything does happen :D knowing my bloody luck something will happen now. 


Although not counting my chickens been on and off for a few days like it. Although Anyone of you could be 1st :) xxx 
:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: for all you ladies


----------



## sam#3

Wow!! Sounds like there could be some halloween babies coming tonight!!

Good luck everyone and sending :hug: and plenty of :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## charliebear

Aww, bless my OH!! 

He's just walked in with Gregg's and face paints!! :happydance:

Definitely think everyone else is going to go before me!! But at least I'll be able to read birth stories, see pic's and find out if :baby:'s were pink or blue all along!! x


----------



## MummyJade

Mrs P i am no longer talking to you and i am not your friend! 
i am seriously Jealous! but good luck huni i hope it happens in the next 48 hours...

i wanna have a midwife like yours i liked mine until now! 
xx


----------



## Jem

4th bump, it sounds really promising! You're exactly how I was last fri!!!! Then bam midnight hit and contractions came!!! Ooh I'm excited for you!!!!! xxx

Kat, really hope something happens soon bless you xxx

MrsP, hopefully something will happen for you soon too!!!!! xxx


----------



## Tootsie

evening wow more babies being born.

glad i managed to catch up on the 23 pages since i was last on :D Good luck to all those with twinges.

I'm not bothered about any of the sign's i've been getting. Don't think i could cope with the baby coming early i've still got lots to sort out.


----------



## Ria_Rose

Kat - I can't believe you're still here, I would have bet anything you'd be in a delivery suite by now, it can't be long now :hugs:

Mrs P - Hope the sweep works, if not good luck with the induction.

4thbump - that sounds promising fingers crossed for you.

Tootsie - famous last words ;)

As for me - the consultant appointment went as I expected, I haven't got to go back to hospital for a while, have an other scan on the 17th of November (asssuming he's not here by then) to check his fluids, they said as they've been so low they might not let me go overdue :happydance: 

But even better news he is now engaded -finally. Although I'm not sure he's right as I don;t feel very different and still have horrendous heartburn and stomach acid. 

I have finally got my paints for tonight!!! So will have to post pics later. I'm letting OH do it so it should be fun, lol.

I am about to get the Halloween decs out and carve my pumpkin :)


----------



## MrsP

MummyJade said:


> Mrs P i am no longer talking to you and i am not your friend!
> i am seriously Jealous! but good luck huni i hope it happens in the next 48 hours...
> 
> i wanna have a midwife like yours i liked mine until now!
> xx

Please be my friend!! :cry:

The lady I saw today is a gynae/consultant person, my mw is bloody useless!!:hissy:

If it is any consolation I am having less aches and pains than before I went. So no sign of baby P as yet.

x x x


----------



## sam#3

:witch::witch::witch::witch::witch::witch::witch::witch::witch:

HAPPY HALLOWEEN LADIES!!

I am now the proud owner of a giant pumpkin belly!! :happydance:

Hubby and kids had great fun doing it!! 
I think Steve must have enjoyed himself as he then painted the kids faces and then let them have the paints and they did his :rofl:

Will post piccys later.

Hope everyone is having a great evening :hugs:


----------



## MrsP

Glad appointment went well Ria, now LO has started to engage anything could happen x x


----------



## MrsP

Well mummies,

Time for our evening dose, fingers crossed it speeds things up:

:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## sam#3

Thanks MrsP, fingers crossed legs open!!

Lets hope we all get a bit of magic tonight xx


----------



## Eoz

Oh no I dont want dust tonight thanks!My little one has just spent the last 2 hours being sick.Great so I got to look after a poorly 22 mth old and a belly that feels like its going to explode.Pants.Oh well positive note is 5 hrs till NOVEMBER!!!!!!I will not be giving birth to a Damien or a Sabrina.Thank the lord he he.

Hey Jem.Im so pleased you put midnight then bang!I can cope till then.I'm ok now.still looseing loads of goo but not spotting now.Just dull back ache.

The belly painting sounds fun Sam.looking forward to pics.

Hey Ria fab news xxx

Oh joy I hear children outside.Catch you ladies in a bit xxx


----------



## charliebear

Hi all, 

well posted the OH's art work in the halloween thread..... thought i'd pop a pic here too 



Bless him, he had a great time!!

Thanks for the dust MrsP. Lets just hope it works. 

4thbump hope Little one feels better soon. :hugs:


----------



## sam#3

4th bump - hope your little un is feeling better soon xx


----------



## bubba4

4th bump hope littlun is better very soon. Awful when they are being sicky :(
MrsP thanx for dust think I am gonna need loads to get me going.
Charliebear fab belly art :D xxx
Ria glad it was a good appointment :)
Sam what you up to 2nite ???


and XKATX GO GIRL GO :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: 

I have got most of the baby bits dry all via rads and have ironed all the bits that were dry and other ironing, leaving ironing board up so I can finish it in a bit :D feeling hungry haven't actually had dinner so might grab a bite to eat. 

:dust: for you all


----------



## luvbunsazzle

Evening to all
Great news about Kat
Congrats to Cheryl
Ria, so glad appt was a success hun :D
MrsP how you feeling?
Charliebear love the pumpkin bump 
4thbump hope your little one is better soon
Bubba4 my god you have been busy, enjoy eating

Well i have now got my cot, and mark has spent the evening putting it up, will take photo's this weekend. Had the hospital at 11:30 blood test was fine, in and out, over to fetal health, hooked up for monitoring, blood pressure taken every 30mins. 3 hours later, i was allowed home, all ok. They are not concerned at all. At long last someone is listening to me!!! Let's see what this damn consultant has to say next week now!!


----------



## sam#3

Hey bubba4
Not up to much tonight, hubby is watching lots of crap on tv and im crunching my way thru lots of ice!!!
I hate ironing!! Ive got a load waiting to be done and i keep putting it off, it will end up being done sunday night when i realise anais' school uniform needs doing!! :rofl:
How about u other than ironing?
xx


----------



## bubba4

Luvbun great news on app :) Lets hope the app next week goes as well xxx Can't wait to see pics of cot.

Sam well girls r munching through some sweeties they just got from hubby as he was working a Halloween party, so they are quiet for a min. 

Just sent hubby to get me a chicken burger :D he is hungry so good excuse to grab me something, my kids must love me at mo I am happy to say yes to takeaway if it means I dont have to cook :lol:

Yep have all the ironing done and only 2 loads of washing at mo am doing well at keeping up with all of us :D


----------



## luvbunsazzle

Thanks bubba4, im so glad they finally listened and realised i was fine!!!
Oooo a takeaway chicken burger yummy, lol :D
Got all the bedding to wash tomorrow whilst Mark goes to golf, so will be following on from you!!!


----------



## charliebear

Sounds like everyone is having a good evening. 
Glad the appointment went well Luvbun.


----------



## sam#3

Ur doing very well with all ur washing and ironing... go you!!

I think my kids love me at the mo cuz i keep baking cakes all the time!!

I fancied takeaway tonight but couldnt decide what i wanted... as per usual!! In the end hubby cooked otherwise i would have had cereal again!!:blush:

What have u got planned for the weekend?
xx


----------



## bubba4

sam#3~on~way said:


> Ur doing very well with all ur washing and ironing... go you!!
> 
> I think my kids love me at the mo cuz i keep baking cakes all the time!!
> 
> I fancied takeaway tonight but couldnt decide what i wanted... as per usual!! In the end hubby cooked otherwise i would have had cereal again!!:blush:
> 
> What have u got planned for the weekend?
> xx

I actually have been eating cereal too :dohh: so easy and is good for you :D

Nothing planned was invited to a party tonight but not feeling up to nowt at mo. Really wanna go shopping but kids hate it. :blush: So they r back to school next week as long as I feel ok will go then. :hug:
How old r your kiddies hun ???


----------



## sam#3

I tell people that cereal is good for u as well.... even if it is rice krispies!!:rofl:

Oh glad its not just mine that hate shopping, i wanted to get a new xmas tree at the weekend but the kids will just moan so i chose one online and hubby is going to take our eldest to see high school musical 3 then hopeully she will be too happy to go on too much when he goes round town to get it!!:happydance:

Mine are 7 and 2.

Bet your house has been busy this week with half term?!?!
xx


----------



## bubba4

Yep house is mad but I get a lay in at mo so no complaining from me :D , my hubby took 2 of the girls to see HSM3, bless him I wouldn't wanna sit down for that long :)

Nice ages 2 is the best age :D


----------



## sam#3

Me neither, i told him i wouldnt be able to sit still that long!!! As i have to put up with all the obsessiveness of DD and HSM im glad he has to go and watch it!!! :haha:

Yer i love my lil boy being 2, hes so sweet and does new things all the time, hes at a really entertaining stage and makes us all laugh everyday! U have a 2yr old as well dont u?

This half term seems to have gone so fast,not long til the xmas hols!

Lucky you getting a lie-in......whats your secret?!?!?:rofl:

:hug:


----------



## stardust589

hi im all new to this so would someone mind explaining what you mean by the team colours please!
im due on the 20th nov and gettin very excited about meeting my new baby. this is my first! 
ive had lots of people ask me if im scared yet but why should i be! im bringing a life into this world how much more exciting is that!


----------



## bubba4

Lol My eldest is 13, 10, 8 and my youngest is 3 in Dec, the baby doesnt sleep properly so tends to stay up as her sisters are older they do. So she sleeps in :D not all the time but sometimes.

Well my 13yr old is just at that age grrrrrrrr, sending her to bed NOW she is stomping about :( 

Did have my burger although still hungry so cereal it is :D


----------



## sam#3

Awww lucky you with the teenage years starting!! Mind you i say Anais is 7 going on 17 sometimes, a proper lil madam!! :trouble: 
Does it get easier??!?!?!?

Thats good that they let u lie-in, i normaly say bye to hubby at 6.20am then the kids are up by 6.30am arguing over wether peppa pig or hannah montana is going on the tv!!!!:rofl:

Mmm steve is making hot choc at the mo, i think that would wash a bowl of rice krispies down lovely!!! Yummy!! I love cereal!! :blush:

:hug:


----------



## sam#3

stardust589 said:


> hi im all new to this so would someone mind explaining what you mean by the team colours please!
> im due on the 20th nov and gettin very excited about meeting my new baby. this is my first!
> ive had lots of people ask me if im scared yet but why should i be! im bringing a life into this world how much more exciting is that!

Team colours are if you are having a boy - blue, girl - pink and if its a surprise then its yellow!!
x


----------



## Eoz

YAY I made it,I'm a November Mummy.No Halloween baby for me ha ha.So pleased to hear about kat.Not a long one tonight as I need to go do my eviction process!!

Well speak to you all tomoro and I can't wait to see if Kat has some fab news!!!! Hugs to all xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Eoz

Morning Ladies. Well I see no news on Kat.I hope she has a bundle in her arms.

Well I'm sat here unsure what to do.Me and OH did the eviction process but after we noticed a pool of red blood.I think I felt it leak before we actually did the buisness but either way there was blood.I had back ache and tummy tightnings all night.I only have had 2 hrs sleep.Now nothing just feel sick.Do I go get checked or was it the last of my show? Any advice would be welcome xxxxxxx


----------



## bubba4

Phone midwife and if no luck go hospital hun XXXXXXXXXXXxxxxxxxxxx Better to be safe.... :hugs:


----------



## charliebear

4thbump said:


> Morning Ladies. Well I see no news on Kat.I hope she has a bundle in her arms.
> 
> Well I'm sat here unsure what to do.Me and OH did the eviction process but after we noticed a pool of red blood.I think I felt it leak before we actually did the buisness but either way there was blood.I had back ache and tummy tightnings all night.I only have had 2 hrs sleep.Now nothing just feel sick.Do I go get checked or was it the last of my show? Any advice would be welcome xxxxxxx

Morning hun, I'd go get checked! 
Not sure what it could be, havent had it sorry. Let us know what you do tho!! x


----------



## charliebear

Good Morning Mummy's!! 

Well, its November :yipee::yipee:

Not much planned for today, need to go to B&Q sometime and make trifle for tomorrow, so a nice chill day for me!! :happydance:
Eviction process last night obviously didnt work - I hope this :baby: isnt too snug in there!! 

No news on Kat?? I had a feeling this morning she's going to have a :blue:!! I'm never right, but got a 50/50 chance!! :rofl:

What has everyone got planned for today?? x


----------



## Eoz

Yep phoned midwife and I'm going to go in for check up later.Feel sick as anything and my belly feels like a lead balloon.Will text my buddies if anything.which i doubt!

Come on kat!!!!! I think a girl so I'll have your other 50 chance charlie bear he he.

Morning all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## MummyJade

I am def going to be a November mummy! Come Kat you cant be to much longer now surely! 
I am having a quiet day Nephews birthday so going to give him his card and prezzie! then walk the dog in the woods bout it really.... BIL's birthday monday (also my due date) so its a curry house! 

Come on babies xxx


----------



## bubba4

Good Luck at Hospital hun xxxxxxxxxx
Charliebear oooh trifle nice I only like choccy though.
mummyjade like the idea of curry house :)

Well my night was interesting baby didn't settle and as I don't like to put her in with us I tried to sleep on her bedroom floor, that didn't work so uncomfy. Then the dog went mad she is a staffy and hates fireworks. Some twat was setting them off after12 last night. She seemed to think a great place to hide was under a table which was way to small for her. So I trotted downstairs to rescue her, and had the baby yelling from upstairs for me.

Well I think I got to bed about 3/4am so am a little fed up. :(

Anyway my day can only get better I guess x


----------



## MrsP

Morning mummies,

What what a cold crappy day. I still have no news from Kat. 

Stardust - welcome
4thbump - Got get checked honey x x 
Bubba4 - How are you today?
Charliebear - You almost sound like you are resting!!

So nothing for me to report, although I though I'd had my show last week, but wasn't sure. Now I am sure and I didn't but I definately have something going on right now, so that can only be a good thing. Had a lovely night's sleep too.

Going to try and keep moving today but don't want to do too much encase anything kicks off, have a trip to B&Q for a lampshade, wanna nip to Tesco for a house phone - don't really use ours but want one with answering machine.

Oh and I have the smallest pile of ironing but want to get it done. I have a feeling tonight could be kick off. Don't know why, I haven't a single ache or cramp.

How are you all feeling this morning? x x


----------



## bubba4

OOOhhhhhh the show sounds promising thats what happened to me when I had my sweep. I am guessing tonight might be it for you MrsP.

I am supposed to be going to Icelands to stock up on some food for the gang, just in case. :)

Welcome Stardust :)


----------



## sam#3

4th bump- hope it goes well at the hospital
bubba4- sorry to hear u had a crappy night hun
charliebear- mmm trifle yummy
mummyjade- curry house on due date sounds like a good plan!
mrsp- sounds like maybe your sweep might be working then?!?!:happydance:

Seems everyone is having a fairly relaxed day today! We all are officially Nov mummies now!!
Im doing some washing and ironing today and thats about it!
I feel really excited that my ticker says only 1 day to go :yipee: although i dont know why because all my signs have faded out and i dont feel like i will have him anytime soon!!! :hissy:

:hug: to all and some morning :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## charliebear

ooh, sounds as if your sweep could be working MrsP :happydance:

Wow, everyone seems to be having a chilled out day, with nothing much going on!

Welcome stardust :hi: 

Well I'm in need of some....

:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## MummyJade

Thanks Curry with extra chilies on the side i think then :sex:! which has been a nightly thing middle of night and morning! but still not even a pain! went to a halloween party last night MIL went on about how i should of had her by now and that we have spent to much money on her! i was like for 1. she isn't due till monday give her chance! and 2. is it your money? No! then me and other half left! she had a go at me (well tried to) cos i didnt answer the phone to her when she rang! (i ignored it) but said i was at the door!! plu when i did answer she said wheres Jonny (my OH) i said i dont know he got no signal on phone, she went well he is at the pub and turned his phone off so you dont call him! so i ring him he answers and i go mad! and he was in traffic and not even spoke to her! so she has pissy pregnant woman! xxx


----------



## MrsP

bubba4 said:


> OOOhhhhhh the show sounds promising thats what happened to me when I had my sweep. I am guessing tonight might be it for you MrsP.
> 
> I am supposed to be going to Icelands to stock up on some food for the gang, just in case. :)
> 
> Welcome Stardust :)

Hope so hon, I do hope so.

I popped into Icelands with mum the other day, had some great offers in there. Don't normally shop there think I might start having too.

I went to Tesco yesterday with intention to buy some food and then decided I will take each day as it comes and pop out and get some. Seems silly to get loads of food it when there is just the two of us. I'm on anti-wasting at the moment.

Who will look after the children when LO comes? x x


----------



## vicwick

Morning Ladies ITS NOVEMBER WOOOHOOOOOOOOOOOOO

Was hoping to wake up with news of Kat, hope her LO comes soon :happydance:

Got my laptop yesterday so now i am gonna become an official BnB addict!!!! Don't even have to move to log on!!!

Keep getting bad crampy pains but think its just my boddy preparing for a clear out rather than anything to do with baby :dohh:

Have had absolutely no signs of anything, not even BH unless i just haven't noticed them but thought they were supposed to get more regular toward the nend???? Looks like i'm in for the long haul :dohh:

Mrs P - sounds very promising, hope something happens for you soon xxx


----------



## bubba4

MrsP said:


> bubba4 said:
> 
> 
> OOOhhhhhh the show sounds promising thats what happened to me when I had my sweep. I am guessing tonight might be it for you MrsP.
> 
> I am supposed to be going to Icelands to stock up on some food for the gang, just in case. :)
> 
> Welcome Stardust :)
> 
> Hope so hon, I do hope so.
> 
> I popped into Icelands with mum the other day, had some great offers in there. Don't normally shop there think I might start having too.
> 
> I went to Tesco yesterday with intention to buy some food and then decided I will take each day as it comes and pop out and get some. Seems silly to get loads of food it when there is just the two of us. I'm on anti-wasting at the moment.
> 
> *Who will look after the children when LO comes?* x xClick to expand...

Well as I have long long labours it is a bit of everyone MIL, MUM, BIL and sis prob is with sis due to go in on Friday for her C-Cection I don't think she will be available, and MIL is still getting over Operation. My mum is also a chef and works Full Time funny hours :dohh: So gonna play it by ear I think. 

I have only shopped there once but I got my Xmas vouchers and Iceland is on there so thought would make use of them and freezer stuff lasts for a bit. :) 

Hope you have a progressive day today :dust: :dust:

Morning Vicwick :)


----------



## Eoz

Well I'm still here just.Rang the hospital to go in but as I'm not contracting every 5 mins got told to wait till I am.Well I have been getting them every 10 mins lasting 2 mins across the top of my bump and they bloody hurt.Have lost more mucas with blood so waiting game.

No news on Kat still!!!

HI bubba4 and vicwick x


----------



## bubba4

4thbump said:


> Well I'm still here just.Rang the hospital to go in but as I'm not contracting every 5 mins got told to wait till I am.Well I have been getting them every 10 mins lasting 2 mins across the top of my bump and they bloody hurt.Have lost more mucas with blood so waiting game.
> 
> No news on Kat still!!!
> 
> HI bubba4 and vicwick x

OOOOOhhhhhhhhhhh exciting hun xxx :hug: Keep us posted on your progress :D


----------



## vicwick

4thbump said:


> Well I'm still here just.Rang the hospital to go in but as I'm not contracting every 5 mins got told to wait till I am.Well I have been getting them every 10 mins lasting 2 mins across the top of my bump and they bloody hurt.Have lost more mucas with blood so waiting game.
> 
> No news on Kat still!!!
> 
> HI bubba4 and vicwick x

Hi 4th bump, hopefully won't be long for you

so exciting!!!!!! can't believe how many Nov Mummies are going already!!! I'm out for a curry for my birthday on 10th to see if i can get things moving!!! and i'm sure some :sex: won't hurt either hehe i'm full term on Thur i can't wait!!!!


----------



## sam#3

4thbump said:


> Well I'm still here just.Rang the hospital to go in but as I'm not contracting every 5 mins got told to wait till I am.Well I have been getting them every 10 mins lasting 2 mins across the top of my bump and they bloody hurt.Have lost more mucas with blood so waiting game.
> 
> No news on Kat still!!!
> 
> HI bubba4 and vicwick x

Oooo sounds like this is it for u hun.
Good luck xx


----------



## charliebear

4thbump said:


> Well I'm still here just.Rang the hospital to go in but as I'm not contracting every 5 mins got told to wait till I am.Well I have been getting them every 10 mins lasting 2 mins across the top of my bump and they bloody hurt.Have lost more mucas with blood so waiting game.
> 
> No news on Kat still!!!
> 
> HI bubba4 and vicwick x

:happydance: Its all getting excting....keep us posted hun!! x


----------



## MrsP

Hopefully you've seen updated threads mummies.

Kat has had a baby boy 8lb 1oz, both mummy and baby are well. I don't believe he has a name as yet. x


----------



## charliebear

Aww, I'm soo happy for them!!! Congratulations again Kat and Karl. 
I was right too!! A little boy!! x


----------



## Jem

Congrats to Kat!!!! I've written on the other thread but thought I'd say it here!!!

How are you all? Right now that it's Nov it's time for eviction ladies!!!! Get the babas out!!!!! 

Hopefully it's not going to be long for you MrsP and 4thbump!!!! All sounding positive!

Love to you all and also some......

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## luvbunsazzle

Oooo it's getting all exciting ladies, Whose next hey!!
Great new re Kat, congrats hunni :D
Best of luck to everyone else


----------



## MrsP

Luvbuns - We have a few changes to make to the front page with updates. If I gather the info would you kindly amend as I can not edit the page? x x


----------



## charliebear

MrsP said:


> Luvbuns - We have a few changes to make to the front page with updates. If I gather the info would you kindly amend as I can not edit the page? x x

I noticed that alice&bump (sp??) isnt on the front page. 

How are you this afternoon MrsP?? x


----------



## bubba4

Evening ladies have added a post re 4thBump she sent a text to me about 2.30pm saying she was at hospital and contractions are 7mins apart, just waiting on some news. :D Looking goood though :) :)

Have been Icelands spent a bit :lol: then popped to Matalan. Home now gonna have some munch supposed to be off out to a party but really not up for lots of drunk people..... Sending hubby and kids for an hour I think. 

Hugs MrsP :hugs:


----------



## luvbunsazzle

Give me a message with all updated and i shall get onto it.
Sorry i have gotten behind a little bit, feel like ive had a never ending couple of days!!


----------



## bubba4

You are doing a fab job Luvbun xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx :hugs:


----------



## charliebear

bubba4 said:


> You are doing a fab job Luvbun xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx :hugs:

Here here!! x


----------



## alice&bump

oh man look at all these november babies being born!!!! where's katie?! well chuffed for everyone tho!!

had a message off one of my mates on facebook earlier sayin "ooo, you're not online, you must be having a baby!" i was rather blunt, i just said, no i was in bed hiding from people asking if i've had a baby yet!!

i just want my little girl now :(


----------



## luvbunsazzle

Really sorry i hadn't added you to the first post Alice, you are now added.
I know Kat had her boy, but was it today or yesterday?
Anymore i need to update girls :D


----------



## charliebear

alice&bump said:


> oh man look at all these november babies being born!!!! where's katie?! well chuffed for everyone tho!!
> 
> had a message off one of my mates on facebook earlier sayin "ooo, you're not online, you must be having a baby!" i was rather blunt, i just said, no i was in bed hiding from people asking if i've had a baby yet!!
> 
> i just want my little girl now :(

I know!! There is soo many and its only the 1st of November!!
I'm due the 4th but dont think Baby A is going to be on time!! 

I said in your thread but Happy Due Date!! :happydance: x


----------



## Tootsie

evening all :D

Sis of course we can still look after the kiddies if you go into labour. G can always go round if it's late and baby sit, and if you are lucky and go earlier than me their is no reason i can't look after them.


----------



## luvbunsazzle

Have changed the layout to the front page :D
Give me all the updates and will add to it,

Hope your all having a lovely evening :D


----------



## didda

Loving the new layout! Thanks Luvunsazzle! :hugs:
I feel like I could do with a text buddy! :telephone: Anybody in need of one? If so, can you PM me? xx


----------



## alice&bump

luvbun its ok! i was always convinced i was gona be an october mummy anyway!! out of interest, where did you getyour name from? everyone used to call me azzle, i'd never heard of anyone else gettin called it!!

didda, i'll PM you, my text buddies have all dropped now lol!!


----------



## sam#3

didda - I dont have a txt buddy so PM me and let me know if u want me to be yours xx

Great news about kat.
Lets hope for more babies tonight!! xx


----------



## didda

Huge thank you to Alice and Sam as I now have two text buddies!!! :happydance:


----------



## AC81

Is it just me or are there loads of November babies popping out all of a sudden!!! How exciting....


----------



## charliebear

I think weve all been waiting for November!! x


----------



## alice&bump

ladies i think something might be happening!! might be a bit tmi, but i've been bouncing on my ball sat in my jamas and when i got up i had a big wet patch. might just be loads of discharge, but OH says he dont think it is cos it was huuuuuge! have been gettin the odd contraction too!! have put a pad on to see if i have anymore leakage!!


----------



## sam#3

Oooooo..... sounds like it could be your waters gone :happydance:
How exciting!!! 
xx


----------



## didda

alice&bump said:


> ladies i think something might be happening!! might be a bit tmi, but i've been bouncing on my ball sat in my jamas and when i got up i had a big wet patch. might just be loads of discharge, but OH says he dont think it is cos it was huuuuuge! have been gettin the odd contraction too!! have put a pad on to see if i have anymore leakage!!

How exciting!!! Fingers crossed that this is it and that Katie is on her way to meet you!!! :happydance:


----------



## luvbunsazzle

Sounds exciting Alice, lets hope its the start of something :D

Added all your new text buddies to the front page girls


----------



## sam#3

Great front page change Luvbunsazzle xx


----------



## charliebear

:happydance: This could be it aliceandbump :happydance:

Front page looks great Luvbunsazzle. x


----------



## luvbunsazzle

alice&bump said:


> luvbun its ok! i was always convinced i was gona be an october mummy anyway!! out of interest, where did you getyour name from? everyone used to call me azzle, i'd never heard of anyone else gettin called it!!
> 
> didda, i'll PM you, my text buddies have all dropped now lol!!

I get called Sazzle, i dont know where it came about from, my name is Sarah, so i just think people called me it as a kind of funked up version.


----------



## Ria_Rose

Wow, I have a lazy day in with OH and look what happens.

Kat - congratulations :) Guess the bouncing and coke paid off.

Alice - Great news good luck

4th bump - Good luck

Luvbunz + Mrs P - Loving the 1st page update, amazing to see how many have popped already.


----------



## luvbunsazzle

Morning to all you lovely November mummies
I have another busy day ahead of me, have a heap of baby :laundry: to be doing as i went out shopping yesterday and brought more bedding, and bits and peices. I didnt do the :dishes: last night, so have to do these this morning :( Whoops
We have to go to his mum's (wish me luck) to sort out car insurance for our new car which we collect on Friday :D
We are finishing the nursery today, putting up shelfs etc, so will hopefully have pictures tonight or tomorrow.
Have a hallway full of rubbish for the dump, so my brother is going to come and help move all of that!!!
I ordered all my food shopping, went into Iceland yesterday so they are delivering tomorrow for me, spent a bomb, but will last until Grape is here fingers crossed, and ordered Asda home delivery also and that coming tomorrow to :D

Whats everyone else got planned for yet another cold wintery day?
:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Ria_Rose

Morning Sarah!

Well I was having a lay in but can't, not after yesterday (got out of bed at 12.30) but OH is somehow managing it, lol.

No plans as of yet, his sister and family was possibly coming around but not been able to get in touch. So if not think we'll be having a movie-a-thon on the sofa or something. I need to renew my car tax online and that's about it. 

This is the first weekend we haven't had to be anywhere, do anything ... usually it's all trips to ikea, B&Q or mothercare. But I think we're sorted for now *fingers crossed* and no money till pay day.


----------



## charliebear

Good morning, 

Well today, Ive got OH's DD coming round for lunch. A nice relaxing day in I think as normally we go to SIL for sunday lunch. 
Not got much to do today, bit of washing on the airer to sort.....

Wow, Luvbun, you have a busy day ahead. 
Ria_Rose, hope you get to do your movie-a-thon!! Sounds like fun. 

How is everyone today?? x


----------



## Ria_Rose

Oh, Sunday Roast .... hmmm wonder if I can convince OH to take me to the carvery again - for the 2nd time this week... I ate sooo much last time :blush: Not bad considering he hadn't dropped.

OH is currently snoring, so no movies for a while yet.


----------



## MrsP

Morning mummies,

Hope we are well?

Lovely day here. Sounds like you are all very busy today. I have nothing to do, not a thing. I wish I did, would make waiting for this baby a bit easier.

I have updated my sweep thread but I'll post here too

Well hubby and I went out for dinner last night as we had a free meal voucher to use before 1st December so we thought might as well whilst we have the chance or it will end up going to waste.

About 5pm period pain cramps kicked in. Anyway had a bath and carried on getting ready and we made our way out. Whilst we were out I was having something be it BH's or contractions, I'd say contractions they were almost taking my breath away. So we carried on with dinner. They were very irregular, but short sharpe and close together. Anyway that all stopped about 8pm and nothing else since. Not a thing.

Oh well. Looks like I'll have to be induced Wednesday, I would just prefer my body to go on it's own.

x x x


----------



## Ria_Rose

Mrs P - It sounded very promising. You still have time left for your body to do it on it's own. Either way it sounds like you'll be a Mummy before the end of the week :hugs:

:blush: I always though you got contractions and then continued to do so until the baby was born - I never realised that could stop or start and stop for days before you were considered to be in labour, thank godness for the ladies on here, or I'd be grabbing my hospital bag on the first twinge, lol :rofl: 

Slightly worry that I'll start having contractions, call OH back from wherever he happens to be working and then they'll stop, I wonder when a good time to call him would be, maybe once to say 'ouch' and then once when they become regular.... I will ask my MW.

Also note to self: must buy a stop watch, as I think I'll be useless at timng contractions.


----------



## alice&bump

morning ladies! i've had nothing all night now so looks like it was another false alarm :( OHs making a dead hot curry for lunch cos its my sister's birthday and he wants her to come today for a bit of thunder stealing!!

Mrs P it sounds well promising, i reckon baby P'll be here by wednesday, once katie's here all the babies can come lol!!

i'm thinkin of layin it ona bit thick on tues at my appointment to see if they'll induce me (naughty naughty!)


----------



## bubba4

Hugs Alice xx
Mrsp how you feeling today ?????
Ria-Rose carvery sounds nice :)
Front page looks great Luvbunsazzle you sound so busy wonder who will be 1st between me and you.
Charliebear sounds like a nice day for you today.

Well I am waiting to hear from Zoe (4thbump) and was also expecting a text from MrsP :) so today I am guessing we shall have at least 1 baby born. 

Nothing planned for me my eldest DD hasn't even surfaced from her bed yet.. Although I know she is awake can hear her moving about. She does it so she doesn't get asked to nothing... Clever in one way I guess.

:dust: :dust:


----------



## Ria_Rose

Oh had finally dug himself out of the duvet!!

I'm happily adding CDs from our joint collection to my ipod and wondering if we need to burn some CDs for the delivery room.

Haven't mentioned the carvery yet as he's just declared I'm over feeding him (he ate most of my toffee popcorn and misterals last night) and apparently I'm the main reason for his 'sympathy belly' lol.


----------



## alice&bump

lol my OH's mate turned up last night (fuckin knocked on at midnight!) he hasnt seen him for ages and was like, omg you fat *******! he used to be dead skinny but has had all the cravings with me! he's also had the backache, the tiredness, the sickness, the clearouts, everythin yo can imagine lol!! so far i've put on like 2.5 stone, he's put on 4!!!!


----------



## Ria_Rose

:rofl: He's not quite put on the 4 stone yet (if your OH was skinny to start with thou, that's probably not that bad).

I swear my OH has had more cravings than me, now if only he got the rest of the symptoms we'd be on to something..


----------



## sam#3

Afternoon ladies!!

Well today is my due date.....:happydance:
So far not even a twinge and in fact i feel less pain today than i have for weeks, not even backache today :hissy:

Have been baking again with the kids this morning and have my dad popping over for a cuppa in a while.

I think tonight is going to go, hot bath, hot chilli :sex: plenty of ball bouncing and then more :sex:

I must have a stubborn baby.... thurs i was 2-3cm dilated and have had my show but nothing now!!:cry:

:hug: to all xx


----------



## vicwick

Morning ladies hope you are all well. Having a very lazy day today, didn't get much sleep last night as feel like a beached whale i bed so still in PJ's!!! Gonna have a nice bath shortly and lounge about with DH. Been quite emotional last couple of days and keep taking it out on poor DH bless him, he looks so hurt when i have a go but i just can't help it!!! I'm such a cow sometimes!!! Really wish i could stop myself but it just comes out :blush: 

Hope we hear off 4thbump soon!!! we're losing all the November Mummies and its only the 2nd!!!! Fingers crossed we're all lucky and don't go over, no doubt i'll be crashing the Dcember mummies as i'm due on 27th and bound to go over :cry: 

Whats everyone up to today???


----------



## luvbunsazzle

I have definatly overdone things girls, i am now suffering alot, been violently sick :( Really sore bowels (tmi sorry) Servere back ache, and slight stomach cramps.
Plus im Freeeeeeeeeezing......


----------



## MummyJade

Luvbun you slow down, we have told you about that before! 
I have had a quiet baby for the last few days shes not had her crazy 20 mins at night or morning but she is still moving about. little pokes! 

I had a shock when i got home my 8 month old staff had ate my moses basket! dont know what came over her....she is normally really good...it wasnt bad but had a hole so we ran out and got another 1! trouble is its been in our room for the last 2-3 weeks so she got use to it and she never bothered with it! I was more shocked she done it then upset or mad! so she is in the dog house! lol! 

apart from that i have had a quiet day! hope everyone is well? 
off to catch up now xxx


----------



## luvbunsazzle

Im feeling alot better, am sat with all my candles lit in the living room, and Mark is cooking dinner, he gave me a lovely back massage and has just told me to rest!!
Bless him :D

How are we all this evening? A very quiet day we have had here on the November mummies thread, mind you, most of the November mummies did decide to pop in October!!!


----------



## Alyandherbump

Just goes to show you cant pay too much attention to due dates!! Silly doctors!! Who has actually given birth on their due date i wonder?? Hope you are all doing well. My oh has just cooked a lovely roast dinner and is now changing Lilas nappy. Haha.


----------



## luvbunsazzle

Awww she is so gorgeous hun, your so lucky!! im also very jelous, looks like you went before me!!! Ha ha 2 of you both due on the 17th same as me and you have had babies :( 
Hope your ok hun


----------



## CamoQueen

It's November... I am so ready for my LO to come out, it's not even funny, but I've really had no signs that anything labor-ish is going to be happening anytime soon. Blah!:hissy: I just know I'm going to go overdue.


----------



## SpecialGift89

Hi ya ladies, it's our official month seems like everyones dropping like flies. I am looking forward to meeting my little boy after this rollercoaster pregnancy journey. I can't wait to see the back of this heartburn. It's affecting my sleep now and it makes me so upset it's really annoying and uncomfortable. I got it right now as I type. Yuck!


----------



## Ria_Rose

Yes she looks lovely Aly, and what a nice name :)

I'm back, didn't manage a carvery, but we're having chips, pie and mushy peas - some serious comfort food :D

JJ's has been streching his foot out into my side all day. What am I going to do when there is no little foot there anymore? Getting very used to it now, I push back on it and ask him "who's little foot is this then?"

It's also suddenly struck me that there is a proper Life-sized baby in there now (yes I realised that is what happens when you get pregnant) it just really dawned on me that the annonamous squirming mass of my belly is going to turn into a little baby ... that still sounds like an obvious statement doesn't it? But hopefully you all know what I mean :blush:


----------



## Alyandherbump

I still can't believe she was born when she was, 37+1, it seems really early but obviously not as she is just perfect. I think im a little too possesive of her really but never mind. I can't imagine being pregnant for another 3 weeks lol!!! 
Do you not feel like anything is going to happen?? Maybe your bubs will surprise you and pop out soooner than you think :) Here's hoping for you!!!


----------



## MrsP

Evening ladies,

Seems to be quiet in here this evening. How is everyone?

Had a text from 4thbump earlier she is back at home and poor love sounds like she is in terrible pain but they wont do anything as they say baby is too small.

Happy due date SamNo3

Vickwick - Have you had a nice day, are you feeling a little less emotional?

Luvbuns - How you feeling now?

Mummyjade - I wouldn't have been a happy bunny if my Toby had done that to ours. I take it you didn't say oh dear?

Well I haven't done much today, took dog for a walk with DH, it was a lovely fresh day and felt really good for it. Got back and had some lunch and then took a nice long soak in the tub. DH made some lamps for out front room, we had been looking for ages and couldn't find anythin but we spotted some lovely wooden vases in Tesco and he put the light fittings in and found a nice shade to go with it so very pleased.

Just got a piece of beef in the oven and about to go peel to spuds. Missed Xfactor last night, so just watching that even though I know who went out.

What have we all got planned? x x


----------



## Ria_Rose

I've just looked at the front page, at least 2 more about to pop I think.

We really are being abondoned, lol.

Cheryl is the only one due after me to have had her LO, so that's comforting, but my orginal text buddie Joeo (due the day before me) had her little boy on the 4th of Oct.


----------



## vicwick

MrsP said:


> Evening ladies,
> 
> Seems to be quiet in here this evening. How is everyone?
> 
> Had a text from 4thbump earlier she is back at home and poor love sounds like she is in terrible pain but they wont do anything as they say baby is too small.
> 
> Happy due date SamNo3
> 
> Vickwick - Have you had a nice day, are you feeling a little less emotional?
> 
> Luvbuns - How you feeling now?
> 
> Mummyjade - I wouldn't have been a happy bunny if my Toby had done that to ours. I take it you didn't say oh dear?
> 
> Well I haven't done much today, took dog for a walk with DH, it was a lovely fresh day and felt really good for it. Got back and had some lunch and then took a nice long soak in the tub. DH made some lamps for out front room, we had been looking for ages and couldn't find anythin but we spotted some lovely wooden vases in Tesco and he put the light fittings in and found a nice shade to go with it so very pleased.
> 
> Just got a piece of beef in the oven and about to go peel to spuds. Missed Xfactor last night, so just watching that even though I know who went out.
> 
> What have we all got planned? x x

Hey hun

yeah feeling loads better had some nice comfort food and had a cuddle from DH. I'm hoping to get a better nights sleep tonight.


----------



## luvbunsazzle

Added bitable to the front page, sorry i missed you off :D

MrsP glad to know you have had a nice day, and enjoy that Roast beef, i had mickey mouse shaped chicken nuggets!! LOL. Feeling alot better, after a rest, although still got some cramping pains, not thinking to much about it though to be honest, as i think it's just where i was so sick earlier and pulled my stomach muscles as usual!!


----------



## Ria_Rose

Think everyone sounds like they need a good hug and some comfort food today. With all the yucky weather and the feeling that our LOs should really be getting a move on. Maybe we need hot chocolate with marshy-mellows?


----------



## MummyJade

Your right Mrs P, after the shock wore off, it was beep beep beep beep! but no point crying about it, she knows she done wrong she has been on her bed since and she doesn't normally bother with her bed! she is only 8 months old and never ate anything! so thats why we were shocked! but trust her 2 do it the day before i am due! lol!

glad your feeling better luvbun xxx


----------



## Ria_Rose

I hope you can get a new one MummyJade. Maybe she's jealous of the baby already?

The worst my cat has done is trying to get into the moses - which is clever as it's still in it's plastic bag. He does look sweet thou - peeking in through the canopy.


----------



## luvbunsazzle

Oooo hot choccy and marshmellows sounds so yummy right now, and im so gutted i dont have either!!! GRRRR


----------



## Ria_Rose

I'm still stuffed from the pie and peas.... but lets see I have the milk ... I 'might' have a little packet of options ... no marshy-mellows ... But the corner shop is open till 11pm on a sunday...


----------



## luvbunsazzle

LOL, well i have flakes, i also have chocolate drops, ummm i have chocolate coffee stuff, umm no marshmellows but im sure i can survive with lots of flakes and stuff :D


----------



## Alyandherbump

Hmmm my excuse before to eat what i wanted was "but im pregnant" maybe now it could be "but i've just had a baby" ??? Think i can get away with it...for a while at least?


----------



## charliebear

Hi all, 

Hope everyone's had a good day. 
We had OH's DD over for lunch, also had visit from aunt and uncle. They came to collect one of my fish, as it had grown too big for the tank. :cry: Sad to see him go but he needs more space. 
Doggy was happy as everyone has made a real fuss of him today. 

So now I'm going to sit with my feet up and catch up as i'm feeling sorry for myself cause ive got no signs of :baby: coming!!


----------



## MummyJade

Ria_Rose said:


> I hope you can get a new one MummyJade. Maybe she's jealous of the baby already?
> 
> The worst my cat has done is trying to get into the moses - which is clever as it's still in it's plastic bag. He does look sweet thou - peeking in through the canopy.

I went straight away and got another one! i thought no way am i getting caught out! i thought that but it has been in our room for 2-3 weeks and she has sniffed it and thats it! also it was put up in the babys room for months and she hasn't bothered with anything! so i dont know whats came over her! its not like she only comes to me she loves everyone so its just one of them things with a question mark over it i guess! 

I want hot chocolate now! (where is my OH 2? he can make it!) xx


----------



## Jem

Alyandherbump said:


> Hmmm my excuse before to eat what i wanted was "but im pregnant" maybe now it could be "but i've just had a baby" ??? Think i can get away with it...for a while at least?

Yep that's my excuse!!!!!! We can use that for a while I'm sure!!!! x


----------



## Jem

:wave: hi everyone!!!! Hope you're all ok xxx


----------



## luvbunsazzle

Hi Jem hope you and Ollie are ok
xx


----------



## charliebear

Jem said:


> :wave: hi everyone!!!! Hope you're all ok xxx

:hi: Hi Jem, how are you and Oliver doing?? 
I've been facebook stalking your pictures :blush: He's gorgeous!! x


----------



## Jem

luvbunsazzle said:


> Hi Jem hope you and Ollie are ok
> xx

Yeah we're both ok thanks! Can't believe he's a week old already!!!! How are you doing chick? x


----------



## Jem

charliebear said:


> Jem said:
> 
> 
> :wave: hi everyone!!!! Hope you're all ok xxx
> 
> :hi: Hi Jem, how are you and Oliver doing??
> I've been facebook stalking your pictures :blush: He's gorgeous!! xClick to expand...

Thank you! I agree but I am biased lol!!!!! Hope you're ok? We're doing ok too, settling in as a family of 4 now! x


----------



## Ria_Rose

Wow, we're quiet tonight, or is everyone is hospital having their babies ;) I really hope so. Although if that is the case it'll be me visiting you all in the post-natal forums.

We ended up with one of OH's film choices: Vantage Point, which was a lot better than I was expecting. Watched top gear and now he's reading out gold
f scores - don't think he realises that I never listen. I just nod :blush:

Bounced on my ball a lot - not sure I'm doing it right but nevermind. Not sure if I can co-erse him into a bit of :sex: Having the basic feeling LO will come out whenever is least convinent - whatever I do.

Oh and I got my first text message saying "you're about due now aren't you" :trouble: ... I guess this is just the start.


----------



## alice&bump

God i wish i was in hospital having my baby!!!! i have however got back and tummy ache, so a step in the right direction atleast!!

i'm bouncing away too, just going up and down, is that what you're meant to do??? really dont have a clue!!!!


----------



## XKatX

Good morning all!! I haven't got time to read everything I've missed - so a quick update is required please!! I hope you are all well and nearing your time.
I didn't get out of hospital til gone 7 last night, so just trying to sort ourselves out. Can't wait to find out how you all are. 
It's amazing, but while I was in there, all I could think about was you lot!!
Thankyou so much everyone for all your help and support the last few weeks - especially you Mrs P. 
You never know - we might actually agree on a name for baby P today!!!


----------



## luvbunsazzle

Congratulatons Kat
Im so happy for you
We cant wait to hear all about Baby P and especially cant wait for his name to be revealed!


----------



## MrsP

Morning mummies,

Cor it has been quiet around here.

Hey Jem - How you been? Ollie is looking gorgeous as ever!!!

Luvbuns - You feeling much better today?

Kat - Lovely lady, nice to have you back. Congratulations once again!!

Alice - I hope something kicks of soon. Just have to go to doctors, but will start eviction when I return.

Well girlies, I should be getting ready to go to the doctors to have my BP checked again, I'm kinda hoping it has gone up and then they may bring me in earlier than Wednesday, but who knows. Even if it's the same Simon and I said we may take a trip there and try and blag it.

Safe to say the sweep failed, but one of those things. Have got a nice little crampy feeling so that's a step in the right direction. I have Si off now all this week too so that will be nice too, so even if Baby P doesn't come until Wednesday we have a nice couple of days together.

What have you all got planned for today? Weather here is a bit grim!

x x x x


----------



## MummyJade

Happy Due Date to me and Didda! cant believe she is due today and still not here! she is grounded for life! Its BIL's birthday today so we are out for a curry tonight! hopefully that might kick something off! 

hope everyone is well xxx


----------



## lollylou1

i just came on to nosey at your thread and was looking at how many of you november mummies have already popped thats mad, congrats to the early arrivals and good luck to everyone still waiting

Lou
xxx


----------



## luvbunsazzle

Morning MrsP
Feeling lots better thanks :D
Looks like you have a touch of the bp to, it sucks having to trace to various appt's doesnt it, but at least they will be letting you meet LO and not having to wait hun. I have the anethetist tomorrow and midwife on thursday, so fingers crossed they say something to me about when Grape can arrive!!
Good luck with your appt today hun, and it's lovely that si is off this week so you to can spend some time together before Wednesday or here's hoping a lil earlier :D :dust:
Im going to tidy the nursery today, and take this pikky's!! Also going to make sure my hospital bag is done, which i know it is nowhere near completetion so getting my butt into gear. Im having a lazy day though, as i really felt it yesterday!! LOL
Happy 38 weeks to me :D


----------



## luvbunsazzle

MummyJade said:


> Happy Due Date to me and Didda! cant believe she is due today and still not here! she is grounded for life! Its BIL's birthday today so we are out for a curry tonight! hopefully that might kick something off!
> 
> hope everyone is well xxx

HAPPY DUE DATE https://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a146/luvbun/baby2.gif

Enjoy your curry tonight hun


----------



## MrsP

MummyJade said:


> Happy Due Date to me and Didda! cant believe she is due today and still not here! she is grounded for life! Its BIL's birthday today so we are out for a curry tonight! hopefully that might kick something off!
> 
> hope everyone is well xxx

Happy DD ladies :happydance:


----------



## MrsP

luvbunsazzle said:


> Morning MrsP
> Feeling lots better thanks :D
> Looks like you have a touch of the bp to, it sucks having to trace to various appt's doesnt it, but at least they will be letting you meet LO and not having to wait hun. I have the anethetist tomorrow and midwife on thursday, so fingers crossed they say something to me about when Grape can arrive!!
> Good luck with your appt today hun, and it's lovely that si is off this week so you to can spend some time together before Wednesday or here's hoping a lil earlier :D :dust:
> Im going to tidy the nursery today, and take this pikky's!! Also going to make sure my hospital bag is done, which i know it is nowhere near completetion so getting my butt into gear. Im having a lazy day though, as i really felt it yesterday!! LOL
> Happy 38 weeks to me :D


Will they encourage you tohave an epi to keep bp down then and have they said they will bring you in early?

Happy 38 weeks x x


----------



## vicwick

Happy DD ooo its getting so exciting!!!!!!

Morning all hope everyone is well. I had a slightly better nights sleep last night so feeling a little better. I'm going to sort out my wedding photos today and get some up on the wall as i have none up yet and we got married in May!!!!! Looking at them makes me wanna do it all over again!! So hopefully that will keep me busy today.

Getting lots of crampy pains today and think i'm getting the odd BH but i can never tell!! I'm hoping i'm gonna be a as lucky as the other ladies and go early. I'll be full term on Thursday :happydance:


----------



## didda

Thanks Mummyjade! Happy Due date to you too! 
I have no signs of anything happening here! Off to midwife this afternoon so will see what she says!!! Then it's curry and a long walk for me!!! 
Have already had about 12 texts this morning asking if there was any news! As if I wouldn't have told people!!! 
xxx


----------



## Tootsie

Morning all.
Happy DD to those who have reached it, and good luck to those who need it. :D


----------



## luvbunsazzle

MrsP said:


> luvbunsazzle said:
> 
> 
> Morning MrsP
> Feeling lots better thanks :D
> Looks like you have a touch of the bp to, it sucks having to trace to various appt's doesnt it, but at least they will be letting you meet LO and not having to wait hun. I have the anethetist tomorrow and midwife on thursday, so fingers crossed they say something to me about when Grape can arrive!!
> Good luck with your appt today hun, and it's lovely that si is off this week so you to can spend some time together before Wednesday or here's hoping a lil earlier :D :dust:
> Im going to tidy the nursery today, and take this pikky's!! Also going to make sure my hospital bag is done, which i know it is nowhere near completetion so getting my butt into gear. Im having a lazy day though, as i really felt it yesterday!! LOL
> Happy 38 weeks to me :D
> 
> 
> Will they encourage you tohave an epi to keep bp down then and have they said they will bring you in early?
> 
> Happy 38 weeks x xClick to expand...

At the moment they haven said much, i saw some dippy midwife on Thurs so hoping my usual is back this thurs. But will be speaking to anethtist as i really have no idea why ive been refferred to him, had a letter arrive in the post, was rather confused but hey ho!!

How did your appt go?
xx


----------



## MrsP

luvbunsazzle said:


> MrsP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> luvbunsazzle said:
> 
> 
> Morning MrsP
> Feeling lots better thanks :D
> Looks like you have a touch of the bp to, it sucks having to trace to various appt's doesnt it, but at least they will be letting you meet LO and not having to wait hun. I have the anethetist tomorrow and midwife on thursday, so fingers crossed they say something to me about when Grape can arrive!!
> Good luck with your appt today hun, and it's lovely that si is off this week so you to can spend some time together before Wednesday or here's hoping a lil earlier :D :dust:
> Im going to tidy the nursery today, and take this pikky's!! Also going to make sure my hospital bag is done, which i know it is nowhere near completetion so getting my butt into gear. Im having a lazy day though, as i really felt it yesterday!! LOL
> Happy 38 weeks to me :D
> 
> 
> Will they encourage you tohave an epi to keep bp down then and have they said they will bring you in early?
> 
> Happy 38 weeks x xClick to expand...
> 
> At the moment they haven said much, i saw some dippy midwife on Thurs so hoping my usual is back this thurs. But will be speaking to anethtist as i really have no idea why ive been refferred to him, had a letter arrive in the post, was rather confused but hey ho!!
> 
> How did your appt go?
> xxClick to expand...

Silly sods, they do drive me mad some of these people and to think they are responsible for people's care!! :hissy:

Well fingers crossed for Thursday then.

Appointment ok, BP still high but has come down so that is good. Although I might have got taken in earlier, but on a sensible note least it's safer with BP down. Slight swelling urine P+1 but they are not too worried, so unless baby P decides to make an apperance on own accord Wednesday it is. Bed space depending I suppose. x x


----------



## charliebear

MummyJade and Didda - Happy Due Date ladies!!!

Happy 38 weeks Luvbun...:happydance:

Good luck at your appointment MrsP!! 

God I really need to catch up on here, i feel so behind :dohh:

Didnt have a good night last night, It might have something to do with the baby dreams. My god, are they wierd!! :rofl:
Not got much planned for today. Oh is away to play joiner...so have the house to myself :happydance:


----------



## luvbunsazzle

MrsP said:


> luvbunsazzle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> luvbunsazzle said:
> 
> 
> Morning MrsP
> Feeling lots better thanks :D
> Looks like you have a touch of the bp to, it sucks having to trace to various appt's doesnt it, but at least they will be letting you meet LO and not having to wait hun. I have the anethetist tomorrow and midwife on thursday, so fingers crossed they say something to me about when Grape can arrive!!
> Good luck with your appt today hun, and it's lovely that si is off this week so you to can spend some time together before Wednesday or here's hoping a lil earlier :D :dust:
> Im going to tidy the nursery today, and take this pikky's!! Also going to make sure my hospital bag is done, which i know it is nowhere near completetion so getting my butt into gear. Im having a lazy day though, as i really felt it yesterday!! LOL
> Happy 38 weeks to me :D
> 
> 
> Will they encourage you tohave an epi to keep bp down then and have they said they will bring you in early?
> 
> Happy 38 weeks x xClick to expand...
> 
> At the moment they haven said much, i saw some dippy midwife on Thurs so hoping my usual is back this thurs. But will be speaking to anethtist as i really have no idea why ive been refferred to him, had a letter arrive in the post, was rather confused but hey ho!!
> 
> How did your appt go?
> xxClick to expand...
> 
> Silly sods, they do drive me mad some of these people and to think they are responsible for people's care!! :hissy:
> 
> Well fingers crossed for Thursday then.
> 
> Appointment ok, BP still high but has come down so that is good. Although I might have got taken in earlier, but on a sensible note least it's safer with BP down. Slight swelling urine P+1 but they are not too worried, so unless baby P decides to make an apperance on own accord Wednesday it is. Bed space depending I suppose. x xClick to expand...

At least now you know its sooner rather than later that baby p will be making an appearence hun. and you wont be going the 2 weeks over that most people get left. Glad bp has dropped slightly it is good news, my urine was also p+1 on Friday, ha ha, we are a right pair!!!!


----------



## Ria_Rose

Morning ladies!!

Kat - I'm glad they let you out, what is it like having the little man at home?



MummyJade said:


> Happy Due Date to me and Didda! cant believe she is due today and still not here! she is grounded for life! Its BIL's birthday today so we are out for a curry tonight! hopefully that might kick something off!

Happy DD to you both.



luvbunsazzle said:


> I have the anethetist tomorrow and midwife on thursday, so fingers crossed they say something to me about when Grape can arrive!!

Now that does sound promising!

Last night did the whole :sex: thing - after pretending it wasn't anything to do with my desire to get LO out, lol. And left the little swimmers in all night. And this morning - nothing. lol. I think maybe my cervix is not ready to be suseptable to these tricks yet. lol ... And I know - I know the baby will come out when he comes out. :blush:

Have a MW appointment on wed, I want to know how far engaded he is ... although last time I had this MW she told me he was breech ... and he wasn't.

Also, I've just had a lengthy discussion about pregnancy and babies with a workman who came to fix our down pipe in the garden. His wife is 12 weeks and going for a scan this week. Showed him my last scan pic and gave him some morning sickness advice for his OH. Am I starting to become a baby bore I wonder? :baby: lol


----------



## Tootsie

:lol: i had a workman here last week and we got baby chatting too :lol: His wife is due in march and we talked for about 20 minutes wishing each other well etc..


----------



## alice&bump

Happy DD ladies! i had the most awful night's sleep. had really bad period pains and cramps all night. but woke up and they've bloody gone!!!! so well not impressed! OHs provided me with the goods to try and get her shifted haha and i'm gona eat hot food and bounce all day!!


----------



## Ria_Rose

We're all turning into tiggers:

https://www.colorclipart.com/imagefolio/gallery/animations/cartoons/tigger.gif


----------



## MummyJade

Enjoy your bouncing! i am not eating lunch (well i will try not 2!) as going for a curry tonight! but dreading it as MIL is going to be there! and for the last two weeks she has been calling me every day more then once asking if i have any pain! so tonight being my due date it will be even worse! and i have to bite my tongue or OH gets stuck in the middle! xxx


----------



## Ria_Rose

Maybe try doing a toast "to our last few days or weeks of silence", lol. Try and act as thou you're celebrating your due date and not secretly wishing he was here now.


----------



## MummyJade

Well i am alright really i am not fed up as much as i thought i would be, but maybe by the end of the week i will be. but she just goes on! i think 'oh shut up woman'! So whenever she has you should of had her by now really, i say well she isn't ready and i dont mind......

but now i could murder a nice ice Magners! xx


----------



## Ria_Rose

:help::huh::help::huh:

I just looked at my ticker and apparently I'm 37 weeks and 5 days...

I seem to have lost a week somewhere :headspin:

I could have sworn I was due to turn 37 weeks this Wednesday not 38.

:hissy::hissy:I'm seriously losing the plot:hissy::hissy:

:blush: Actually I guess it's good news ... means I'm almost in the '2 weeks either side' catergory .... wo-who :happydance: A maximum of 4 weeks to go and I have an apointment on the 17th to see if I need inducing.

I can't wait for this baby brain to be over with!! :dohh:


----------



## luvbunsazzle

Well here is some piks of the nursery for you :D

Looking in from the doorway
https://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a146/luvbun/nurserycompleted022.jpg

Wardrobe Aera
https://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a146/luvbun/nurserycompleted025.jpg

The Cot
https://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a146/luvbun/nurserycompleted028.jpg

Rocking Chair & Baby Chair
https://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a146/luvbun/nurserycompleted029.jpg

Changing table
https://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a146/luvbun/nurserycompleted030.jpg


----------



## MummyJade

luvbun i just commented on the other post of your nursery, its lush, 
i can hopefully post my nursery up in the next week.... gotta get myself sorted! and still waiting on maternity allowance in arrive in bank (weds or thurs).. bit worried OH just text the house phone 'jade can you phone me please' so i call and he goes 'you alright?' i said yeah why? and he goes 'cos you just rang me!' i said cos you told me to! and he went i sent that the other day! then if went it you want something to eat just have a sandwich cos you got that curry later the more you eat the better are chances are! 
little weirdo! xx


----------



## Jen&Freddie

Good Afternoon Ladies... first of all i've just got to apologise for being your number 1 stalker these last few weeks!! Me and OH are expecting our first baby on the 11th November, and am proud to announce we are part of Team Blue! Little Freddie and i have been reading your thread and you have all helped so much with symptoms etc. i think i have truly sent OH mad by telling him whats happening on here!! 

However, with 8 days to go i thought it time to pop on and say cooey, and wish everyone luck. Freddie was 3/5 engaged last tuesday, got another appointment tomorrow so fingers crossed all these stabbing pains mean he has moved an ickle bit further! 

xx


----------



## Jem

Hi there!!!! All sounding good! Don't think you'll be waiting long! x


----------



## MummyJade

Hey Jen and little freddie, welcome to bnb 
you will love it here. 
i was 3/5 engaged last wednesday after popping out from 2/5 to 4/5 the other weeks! 
i am due today! but no baby! she is slower on movement but still dont think she is in a hurry! oh dont worry about your OH mine is fed up with me going bnb this bnb that!
Jem- your little man is such a cutie, little heart breaker in the making i think xxx


----------



## Jem

Ahh thank you mummyjade! Happy due date by the way! x


----------



## Jen&Freddie

Hi Mummyjade, filling me with confidence!! I'm still trying to be naive and believing he will be early...but then part of me for some reason still can't believe that we will be holding a little bubba in our arms in the next few weeks and there will actually be a little fredster lying in the moses basket!! Have you had any new signs in the last couple of days?? I don't know what i'm looking out for!!
Jem - your baby boy is gorgeous, it must all seem so worth the waiting for 
xx


----------



## luvbunsazzle

You have been added to the front page Jen
Glad to have you hear, and enjoy the rest of your pregnancy


----------



## MummyJade

Jen&Freddie said:


> Hi Mummyjade, filling me with confidence!! I'm still trying to be naive and believing he will be early...but then part of me for some reason still can't believe that we will be holding a little bubba in our arms in the next few weeks and there will actually be a little fredster lying in the moses basket!! Have you had any new signs in the last couple of days?? I don't know what i'm looking out for!!
> Jem - your baby boy is gorgeous, it must all seem so worth the waiting for
> xx

Sorry huni! I was hoping i went early! but kinda glad i haven't its nice not knowing when she will make an appearance! i have had nothing! not even a BH! so i am clueless as well! I dont feel right in myself but cant explain what is not right.... I know i cant believe it has arrived! My puppy ate my Moses basket yesterday so had to run out and get a new one! shouldnt of bothered really then knowing my luck she might of came! xxx


----------



## Ria_Rose

Luvbunz - as I said in the other thread I love the nursery :)

Jem - He really is adorable, i hope my little man is as good looking :)

Jen&freddie - welcome to the thread, nice to see new faces, as others leave us to hvae their babies :)

Still doesn't feel real, it's hard to believe he's going to be here soon, being dressed in those clothes in his drawers, laying in his moses, screaming the house down, scaring the cat. Although I'm sure it won't take long for it to be hard to imaginge life before him.


----------



## vicwick

Jen&Freddie said:


> Good Afternoon Ladies... first of all i've just got to apologise for being your number 1 stalker these last few weeks!! Me and OH are expecting our first baby on the 11th November, and am proud to announce we are part of Team Blue! Little Freddie and i have been reading your thread and you have all helped so much with symptoms etc. i think i have truly sent OH mad by telling him whats happening on here!!
> 
> However, with 8 days to go i thought it time to pop on and say cooey, and wish everyone luck. Freddie was 3/5 engaged last tuesday, got another appointment tomorrow so fingers crossed all these stabbing pains mean he has moved an ickle bit further!
> 
> xx

Welcome to BnB as you've probably realised by now it is addictive lol
I drive my DH crazy too talking about who's in labour etc especially since we got our laptop as i'm never off it hehe

Good luck with the rest of the pregnancy fingers crossed things will happen soon!!!

I really hope baby has started to engage when i see the midwife friday!!! I just want something to happen, anything!!!! I don't even get BH's very often i feel left out lol


----------



## Ria_Rose

My OH still doesn't get what I find to talk about on here, lol.

He tried to take an interest last night but decided the F1 was more important.

However he was interested in the first page of the thread, kept talking about everyones birth weights, as we were told he was small but now they think he's at the 6lbs and a bit stage.


----------



## Jen&Freddie

It really is addictive!! I was trying to put on my first 5 posts as quickly as poss just so i could get a signature!! 
I have had BH since week 32, had a pretty horrible pregnancy all in all with sickness / heartburn etc but for the sake of 9 months, i can't wait to meet our little man. I just wish he would hurry up.
Now...i haven't bought myself a ball yet...is it recommended?? I think i might get OH one too so we can bounce along to eastenders together so i don't feel like a complete nutnut!!
MummyJade - sorry to hear about the moses basket incident...why do things always go horribly wrong when you REALLY dont need them? My brakes went on the car last week..now that was scary! And then my GHD straighteners decided to die lastnight...i almost cried. Dont you just love hormones?!
xx


----------



## Tootsie

Hello welcome to the 'Nutty November Thread' :D

I have thankfully had an ok ish day the boys have just been watching tele and playing the computer but i need to go clean and tidy the bathroom and sort out another load of washing, it's neverending when they're home from school.


----------



## Jem

Jen&Freddie said:


> Hi Mummyjade, filling me with confidence!! I'm still trying to be naive and believing he will be early...but then part of me for some reason still can't believe that we will be holding a little bubba in our arms in the next few weeks and there will actually be a little fredster lying in the moses basket!! Have you had any new signs in the last couple of days?? I don't know what i'm looking out for!!
> Jem - your baby boy is gorgeous, it must all seem so worth the waiting for
> xx

Oh yes it's worth it! Even worth the pain! x


----------



## Jem

Ria_Rose said:


> Luvbunz - as I said in the other thread I love the nursery :)
> 
> Jem - He really is adorable, i hope my little man is as good looking :)
> 
> Jen&freddie - welcome to the thread, nice to see new faces, as others leave us to hvae their babies :)
> 
> Still doesn't feel real, it's hard to believe he's going to be here soon, being dressed in those clothes in his drawers, laying in his moses, screaming the house down, scaring the cat. Although I'm sure it won't take long for it to be hard to imaginge life before him.

Thank you! Your little man will be gorgeous! I can't wait to see pics when he's here! I can't wait to see all the baby pics!!! Come on babies!!!!!!

It won't take long at all till you can't remember life before your children. I can't picture life before Faith and now Ollie. Your life is just so different but most importantly, wonderful!!! Kids give you so much x


----------



## luvbunsazzle

Well girls i have had a poo (sorry tmi) 3 times today, lots of pressure down below, but not reading to much into it. Feel sick really more than in pain to be honest. Hmmmph


----------



## Jem

Jen&Freddie said:


> It really is addictive!! I was trying to put on my first 5 posts as quickly as poss just so i could get a signature!!
> I have had BH since week 32, had a pretty horrible pregnancy all in all with sickness / heartburn etc but for the sake of 9 months, i can't wait to meet our little man. I just wish he would hurry up.
> Now...i haven't bought myself a ball yet...is it recommended?? I think i might get OH one too so we can bounce along to eastenders together so i don't feel like a complete nutnut!!
> MummyJade - sorry to hear about the moses basket incident...why do things always go horribly wrong when you REALLY dont need them? My brakes went on the car last week..now that was scary! And then my GHD straighteners decided to die lastnight...i almost cried. Dont you just love hormones?!
> xx

I'd still cry now if my GHD's died on me!!!! I'd be lost without them! x


----------



## Jem

Ooh Sarah!!!! All signs!!!! x


----------



## Tootsie

Ooh signs Fingers crossed it does mean soething hun :D

As for straightners i was lost when my wet to dry one's broke and was soo glad i got a new pair the same :D


----------



## MummyJade

Tell me about it! is wasnt bad just a hole and if i turned the hood around etc then i could of still used it, but i couldn't be bothered! so got a new one but i think that was the last in shop!..... my straighteners are my babies had them for 5 years at xmas! and i love them! use them nearly every day! i been lucky in pregnancy had no sickness just 3 times, no problems at all so far *touch wood* i think thats why i am not to worried about being over due xxx


----------



## vicwick

luvbunsazzle said:


> Well girls i have had a poo (sorry tmi) 3 times today, lots of pressure down below, but not reading to much into it. Feel sick really more than in pain to be honest. Hmmmph

Ooooo all good signs!!!!

I've been to the toilet 3 times today too but not anything different for me as i have crohns disease :dohh:

I am however getting sharp stabbing pains in my cervix which is progress at least right?! well i hope anyway i'm hanging on to anything at the moment to stop myself goin crazy haha


----------



## luvbunsazzle

Heres hoping it is signs, but not getting my hopes up or anything, just going to bounce some more, and walk up and down the stairs a few more times!!!


----------



## Ria_Rose

luvbunsazzle said:


> Well girls i have had a poo (sorry tmi) 3 times today, lots of pressure down below, but not reading to much into it. Feel sick really more than in pain to be honest. Hmmmph

I've stopped reading things into bowel movements in general now. Seems to go from almost liquid to normal within days. And nothing has happened.

I've been ... twice today I think. But hey who's counting ;) lol


----------



## MummyJade

everyone is getting signs! i am so jealous! i have had nothing! its hot bath, hottest curry (i will be brave!) and then hot :sex: all night! if it can get anywhere near hot looking like this! but there again i might just let OH do the work seems to much of an effort! xxx


----------



## Ria_Rose

Right I'm getting out of the house.

I've put on a dress ... admittedly with thick black tights, boots and a scarf ... but I'm making an effort because I might not be this shape for much longer so I should be showing it off.

I have no big plans - I'm just going to go and sit in starbucks with a decafe caramel mac and very berry scone and read a book, before picking up something for tea from asda. But I shall be doing it all in a dress, which for some reason cheers me up emensely.


----------



## MummyJade

Ria_Rose said:


> Right I'm getting out of the house.
> 
> I've put on a dress ... admittedly with thick black tights, boots and a scarf ... but I'm making an effort because I might not be this shape for much longer so I should be showing it off.
> 
> I have no big plans - I'm just going to go and sit in starbucks with a decafe caramel mac and very berry scone and read a book, before picking up something for tea from asda. But I shall be doing it all in a dress, which for some reason cheers me up emensely.

you enjoy it huni, and show off as much as you like, glad you said tights and scarf or i would of thought you was a mad pregnant woman! xxx


----------



## luvbunsazzle

Ria_Rose said:


> Right I'm getting out of the house.
> 
> I've put on a dress ... admittedly with thick black tights, boots and a scarf ... but I'm making an effort because I might not be this shape for much longer so I should be showing it off.
> 
> I have no big plans - I'm just going to go and sit in starbucks with a decafe caramel mac and very berry scone and read a book, before picking up something for tea from asda. But I shall be doing it all in a dress, which for some reason cheers me up emensely.

Come pick me up missy, and i shall join you!!!


----------



## MummyJade

I dont wanna leave the house tonight its so cold out its all christmasy looking out! so thats the nice part. but its still bloody freezing! and i am so warm and snug inside. i am going to have a hot bath soon and get ready for a lovely evening listening to MIL go on and on! how long do you get for murder? lol! xxx


----------



## Rachiebaby24

Im getting lots of pressure, lots of shooting pains and have been going toliet loads!!! 

Im gonna start squatting!! I seriously want her out now!!


----------



## luvbunsazzle

Good to see you on the boards Rachie
Hope your ok
I know the feeling about wanting LO out, im egerly awaiting Grapes appearecne but somehow have the feeling im in for the long haul


----------



## purplesue

I'm due 24/11/08. Getting really impatient now, cant bear the thought of having to wait much longer! Started my maternity leave today and have big plans for getting things in order......watch this space. Still need to get my bum in gear though and get my hospital bag packed!!!:shock:


----------



## MummyJade

Hey purplesue, welcome to the November mummies club! My hospital bag as been packed unpacked and packed again! i am bored so i do my bag over and over again! how has your pregnancy been so far? what team you on? as you can see alot of mummies already have their babies! where i am due today but no signs yet! xx


----------



## CamoQueen

Ugh, I'm still getting no signs of anything. It's really pretty sad. Just lots of Braxton Hicks... so tired of pregnancy right now. Good luck to all you other November mommies! Hope labor comes soon for you!


----------



## didda

MummyJade said:


> everyone is getting signs! i am so jealous! i have had nothing! its hot bath, hottest curry (i will be brave!) and then hot :sex: all night! if it can get anywhere near hot looking like this! but there again i might just let OH do the work seems to much of an effort! xxx

Here here!!! Me too!!! Eviction starts NOW!!!
Wishing everyone labour :dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## sam#3

Hi all,

Im feeling so fed up this evening :hissy: this is the latest ive been with any of my pregnancies as they were on time and its making me really miserable.

Ive tried everything as well, hot baths, hot chilli for dinner last night, plenty of :sex: ball bouncing and have been for a 4 hour walk around town today with hubby..... and the result.... NOTHING!! Not a single twinge! Not even more BH :hissy:

Last night i was doing nipple stimulation and that was giving me lots of strong BH but as soon as i stopped doing it they stopped :dohh:

Ive got a MW app at 11am tomo and im going to have a sweep but knowing my luck even that wont work :dohh:

Sorry for my rant ladies!!

:hug: to all xx


----------



## bubba4

Hugs Sam :hugs: your turn soon :D
Well you have all been very busy, sorry not been on did read through it all but have forgotten what was said :oops: preggers brain and all.

Well I had no sleep till bout 6am then was woken by eldest going to school. No sleep for nearly 4 days is taking it's toll. Did pop out to grab some xmas prezzies and then popped to MIL to take her some bits and nip her to the bank. 

Needed to post something but didn't get there :oops: and elec key has gone up wall and they can't do nowt till morning so need to be careful with elec as on emergency been trying to get it since yesterday. . 

Anyway gonna go grab some dinner now as have only had a bowl of shreddies today feeling peckish now ... 

Hope some of you Nov mummies are taking it easy :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust::dust: 

I am hospital Wednesday may see you there MrsP :D got App with doctors.


----------



## alice&bump

sam, it wont be long!! at least you know you're gettin a sweep tomorrow, i've got my 40+3 appt and dont even know if i'll be gettin one!! i feel like shit too, got no sleep hardly cos i was in so much pain, if i bounce on my ball it gets things started, but then they stop and i'm like, wtf was all that pain for then!! OHs upset with me cos i dont talk to him hardly now, i just dont feel like talking, just curling up and crying in a corner til katie comes. 

on top of all tht, MIL's coming on thurs and i so wanted time for me and OH to bond with our baby before we had house guests. well looks like that wont be happening.

said to my mum last night i was thinkin of laying it on a bit thick with the MW tomorrow saying i've been havin dead bad headaches and my handsand stuff are swollen. she pointed out that my hands arent at all swollen :(

anyone heard from mrs P this afternoon? dont think i've seen her on here (apologies if i've just not read properly haha!) xxxx


----------



## Rickysgirl

Hiya i just wondering if any of your lil 1s have gone quiet in the last week or so?? and if they have is this the norm???
xx
Hope you are all well


----------



## charliebear

Luvbun the nursery looks lovely

:hi: jen&Freddie & purplesue hello and welcome

Enjoy your night out MummyJade

Good luck at your appointment and for your sweep tomorrow sam#3

Hope you sleep better tonight bubba4 and good luck for wednesday

Well, been feeling totally rubbish today, ended up having a bath this afternoon and going to bed afterwards. Been having a few cramps but nothing to write home about. 
Got MW tomorrow afternoon, so will see how it goes dont know if i'll get sweep tho as it's our Due Date tomorrow. Doesnt look like Baby A is ready to come out yet!!


----------



## sam#3

alice&bump said:


> sam, it wont be long!! at least you know you're gettin a sweep tomorrow, i've got my 40+3 appt and dont even know if i'll be gettin one!! i feel like shit too, got no sleep hardly cos i was in so much pain, if i bounce on my ball it gets things started, but then they stop and i'm like, wtf was all that pain for then!! OHs upset with me cos i dont talk to him hardly now, i just dont feel like talking, just curling up and crying in a corner til katie comes.
> 
> on top of all tht, MIL's coming on thurs and i so wanted time for me and OH to bond with our baby before we had house guests. well looks like that wont be happening.
> 
> said to my mum last night i was thinkin of laying it on a bit thick with the MW tomorrow saying i've been havin dead bad headaches and my handsand stuff are swollen. she pointed out that my hands arent at all swollen :(
> 
> anyone heard from mrs P this afternoon? dont think i've seen her on here (apologies if i've just not read properly haha!) xxxx

I know exactly how u feel hun, i have been so emotional this week ive cried loads and if ive not been crying then ive been stressing at my hubby and then sucking up to him when i want his swimmers!!!:blush:

I feel so crap too, last night it was starting things from me doing nipple stimulation but as soon as i stopped there was nothing, and i couldnt be sat doing it all night for nothing!! 

Poor you with the MIL, my mum visited for half hr yesterday and that was enough to put me in another mood!! :rofl: She came out with things like 'well hes obviously not ready to come out' and 'i havent bought him any clothes cuz he will prob be far too big for them looking at you these days' :grr:
NICE ONE MUM THANKS!!! :cry: 
xx


----------



## sam#3

charliebear said:


> Luvbun the nursery looks lovely
> 
> :hi: jen&Freddie & purplesue hello and welcome
> 
> Enjoy your night out MummyJade
> 
> Good luck at your appointment and for your sweep tomorrow sam#3
> 
> Hope you sleep better tonight bubba4 and good luck for wednesday
> 
> Well, been feeling totally rubbish today, ended up having a bath this afternoon and going to bed afterwards. Been having a few cramps but nothing to write home about.
> Got MW tomorrow afternoon, so will see how it goes dont know if i'll get sweep tho as it's our Due Date tomorrow. Doesnt look like Baby A is ready to come out yet!!

Thanks good luck for your appt too. Dont think our LO is ready either!!
xx


----------



## Alyandherbump

Aww hang in there everyone they'll all be here soon enough!! And then you'll get to anjoy all the crying and poo and sick just like me, lol!!! I love it really but now i cant just sit around moaning about how im all uncomfortable and tired because i have a tiny person to look after!!!


----------



## charliebear

Well there's a few of us needing this..... 
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:

Let's hope it helps......


----------



## alice&bump

Rickysgirl, katie's really slowed down recently, she does still move around, but i hardly get any kicks or anythin.

Sam, i dont even want his spermies anymore lol, i did however relieve him of them his morning!! have been gettin pains when on my ball, but i dont know if they're contractions or what!


----------



## luvbunsazzle

Evening ladies
In so much pain on my shoulder, god knows why, but my god ouch!!!!
Still getting slight cramps but nothing to write home about so to speak.
Going to watch big daddy at 9, i love that film :D


----------



## Jen&Freddie

Evening mummies to be (and new mummies!) Well my OH has just fed me a really hot indian for dinner.....i hate spicy food so i'm hoping i haven't just been through that for nothing!!
Rickysgirl - Freddie has days where ill only feel him every now and then, and days where he doesnt seem to stop..the MW said it's just where he literally has no room to wiggle into and getting wrestless.
Seeing the MW at 8.50am tomorrow for my 39 weeker, what normally happens at this one?? 
Oh and the health visitor popped round this week for the first time - are they all rude and seem like they are reeeeaaaaally nosey??
Think i'm slipping into a bad mood this evening...bed time it is for me i think! Not that i'll get any sleep...grrr!!
Hope you're all feeling ok tonight xx


----------



## Ria_Rose

Rachiebaby - sounds promising

Purplesue - welcome to november mummies, 

CamoQueen - maybe you'll be one the of lucky ones, who has no signs and then goes straight into labour :)

Sam#3 - Good luck with the sweep, I hope it works for you, and my mum says some silly things too.

bubba4 - I hope you get a better nights sleep tonight

Charliebear - Good luck with the MW tommorrow, I hope she lets you have a sweep. Thanks for the dust we all need it.

Alice - Keep on bouncing - you never know, lol.

Luvbunz - Hope the shoulder stops playing up. Hope you enjoy the film.

Jen - I tried the curry - just made me feel sick, lol. Maybe it will work for you. :)

----

I had a nice time at starbucks, the girl at the counter asked how long I had to go and ended up giving me the largest Very Berry scone (maybe she thought I needed it). Also had a complete bain freeze got everything from asda to make a stew tommorrow - but forgot the stewing steak, lol. Had to go back and get it.


OK stupid question but what do Braxton Hicks actually feel like, I'm secretly hoping that what I've been putting down to JJ having hicups might be BH. Although probably not. 

Have had lower back pain all day - not sure if it's a 'sign' or an effect of too much bouncing, lol. These signs dont seem to mean Jack, but at least spotting and monitoring them is a distraction


----------



## charliebear

:hissy: Do people not understand we dont need to hear 'you've got a couple of weeks yet!!' :hissy:
I've heard this from my lovely father tonight and my uncle yesterday!! Just keep your comments to yourself!! - Sorry for the rant!! 

Jen&Freddie good luck for tomorrow at your appointment, I didnt have a 39 week one! Have my 40 week tomorrow at 14.40!! Really want a sweep, I'm soo uncomfortable!!
I havent met HV yet so I cant help there sorry!!

Baby A also has days where he seems to move loads nd some when he doesnt, he was really quiet one day and I only knew he was moving cause i could see it!! Couldnt feel a thing!!


----------



## alice&bump

Jen&Freddie, they are really nosy! mine asked what qualifications i had!! i think she thought i'd have the bare minimum bein only 20 and pregnant. she was well shocked when i told her i had a levels lol!! and she asked if i check my boobs regularly and if OH checked his balls! at my 39 week appt they just did the usual. i'm so hoping for a sweep tomorrow!!

Ria, i dont really know what BH feels like, but what i think are them feels like katie's tryin2push her way out my tummy. hiccoughs are really recognisable, its like a tapping. when we were waiting for my appt last week she got them and me and OH were watching her thru my top!!

I'm hoping somethin's happening, i've got bad period pains in my back and tummy (always bloody happens at night!) but they got so bad i had to get on my knees leaning over my ball!! a step in the right direction me thinks!!!!


----------



## charliebear

Ria_Rose, my BH werent painful to start but are a whole tightening of my bump!! It goes really hard.
Now, LO seems to fight against BH so makes them painful!! 

Yummy to the scone!! 
I'm always forgetting things too!! x


----------



## charliebear

alice&bump said:


> Jen&Freddie, they are really nosy! mine asked what qualifications i had!! i think she thought i'd have the bare minimum bein only 20 and pregnant. she was well shocked when i told her i had a levels lol!! and she asked if i check my boobs regularly and if OH checked his balls! at my 39 week appt they just did the usual. i'm so hoping for a sweep tomorrow!!
> 
> Ria, i dont really know what BH feels like, but what i think are them feels like katie's tryin2push her way out my tummy. hiccoughs are really recognisable, its like a tapping. when we were waiting for my appt last week she got them and me and OH were watching her thru my top!!
> 
> I'm hoping somethin's happening, i've got bad period pains in my back and tummy (always bloody happens at night!) but they got so bad i had to get on my knees leaning over my ball!! a step in the right direction me thinks!!!!

:happydance: Sounds like something good happening alice!!! :happydance:


----------



## Eoz

Morning Ladies.Just a quick one to say :wave:.

I haven't had a chance to catch up on anything but will try to get an hour later on today.I'm home once again from hospital,feeling like crap but the doctors refuse to do anything as baby still to small.I'm contracting and barely eating.It seems that so long as baby ok bugger mum.which is ok but not if I'm to knackered to give birth! The bleeding has stopped but scared the hell out of me.My OH has took 2 days of to help me out which is nice and I'm hoping that summat will happen soon as we are both so fed up with being pushed from pillar to post.On the plus side I got my back payment of mat allowance yesterday so we went did a huge shop.filled up the car ,got some xmas pressies and bought a new pc desk.So today I'm sat here thinking right well everything is ready so COME OUT NOW BABY NUMBER 4 PLEEEAAASSSSEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Ha ha fat chance.

Well I will have a good read later.Hope everyone is ok and well.Fab news on Kat.Speak later :hug::hug:


----------



## luvbunsazzle

Morning all
Alice i hope it was the start of something
Good luck with the various appts we all seem to have today, heres hoping good things come of them :D

Well i just couldn't sleep last night, was yawning like there was no tomorrow during big daddy, so mark tucked me up in bed, i then became wide awake, bless him, he was so tried, but i couldnt stop tossing and turning and huffing and puffing, i felt all achy all over my body, and i just couldnt sleep, in the end he slept in the living room, bless him, and gave me the whole bed. Have an appt with the anethetist today although i have no idea why, just another let that came through, so will be interesting to see what they have to say!!


----------



## luvbunsazzle

4thbump said:


> Morning Ladies.Just a quick one to say :wave:.
> 
> I haven't had a chance to catch up on anything but will try to get an hour later on today.I'm home once again from hospital,feeling like crap but the doctors refuse to do anything as baby still to small.I'm contracting and barely eating.It seems that so long as baby ok bugger mum.which is ok but not if I'm to knackered to give birth! The bleeding has stopped but scared the hell out of me.My OH has took 2 days of to help me out which is nice and I'm hoping that summat will happen soon as we are both so fed up with being pushed from pillar to post.On the plus side I got my back payment of mat allowance yesterday so we went did a huge shop.filled up the car ,got some xmas pressies and bought a new pc desk.So today I'm sat here thinking right well everything is ready so COME OUT NOW BABY NUMBER 4 PLEEEAAASSSSEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Ha ha fat chance.
> 
> Well I will have a good read later.Hope everyone is ok and well.Fab news on Kat.Speak later :hug::hug:

Morning hun
I cant believe they have left you, it sucks so much, you just try and get some rest, like you said you still have to give birth at some point. Some doctors are just bloody useless, they expect you to go through days of all this and do nothing about it, then when it comes to push out time put your whole heart and soul into it, although you have barely slept and ate!! GRRRR


----------



## Ria_Rose

charliebear said:


> :hissy: Do people not understand we dont need to hear 'you've got a couple of weeks yet!!' :hissy:
> I've heard this from my lovely father tonight and my uncle yesterday!! Just keep your comments to yourself!! - Sorry for the rant!!

My OH thinks he's funny when he says "don't worry he'll be here by Christmas" :cry: Obviously this would make him a whole month late - but it's still not funny. I've started telling myself: he'll be here in 4 weeks (DD +2) as hopefully it will be sooner.

I really thought something was happening last night I had Backache, weird movements and Period type pains, and 'glupey' feelings 'down there' :blush: and nothing!

Instead ... I had some mad dreams. One in which I lost my mucus plug, which for some reason was the size of a golf ball and looked like creamed spinach :sick: Obviously a dream but I still woke up believing I'd lost it for a whole 5 minutes.

And in my other dream, I cooked pork chops for OH but his sister turned up at the door as soon as they were on the table and I was upset he hadn't told me they were coming, then my contractions started and he ignored me! :cry:

Got an other workman here at the moment, he's here to finish off the snagging list for the house. I look terrible (crawled out of bed and threw on clothes when the doorbell went - and have some awful aches and pains. It could be signs, but more likely it's just pains. I need my plug to go or somthing definate to happen so I feel like it's going in the right direction. :hissy:


----------



## luvbunsazzle

Happy Due Date Mrsp & Charliebear​


----------



## luvbunsazzle

Ria_Rose said:


> charliebear said:
> 
> 
> :hissy: Do people not understand we dont need to hear 'you've got a couple of weeks yet!!' :hissy:
> I've heard this from my lovely father tonight and my uncle yesterday!! Just keep your comments to yourself!! - Sorry for the rant!!
> 
> My OH thinks he's funny when he says "don't worry he'll be here by Christmas" :cry: Obviously this would make him a whole month late - but it's still not funny. I've started telling myself: he'll be here in 4 weeks (DD +2) as hopefully it will be sooner.
> 
> I really thought something was happening last night I had Backache, weird movements and Period type pains, and 'glupey' feelings 'down there' :blush: and nothing!
> 
> Instead ... I had some mad dreams. One in which I lost my mucus plug, which for some reason was the size of a golf ball and looked like creamed spinach :sick: Obviously a dream but I still woke up believing I'd lost it for a whole 5 minutes.
> 
> And in my other dream, I cooked pork chops for OH but his sister turned up at the door as soon as they were on the table and I was upset he hadn't told me they were coming, then my contractions started and he ignored me! :cry:
> 
> Got an other workman here at the moment, he's here to finish off the snagging list for the house. I look terrible (crawled out of bed and threw on clothes when the doorbell went - and have some awful aches and pains. It could be signs, but more likely it's just pains. *I need my plug to go or somthing definate to happen so I feel like it's going in the right direction*. :hissy:Click to expand...

I hear you on this hunni, it's doing my head in now, im getting all annoyed, with all the phonecalls and texts, ive still got bloomin 13 days till my official due date and they have started all ready. GRRRRRR


----------



## vicwick

4thbump said:


> Morning Ladies.Just a quick one to say :wave:.
> 
> I haven't had a chance to catch up on anything but will try to get an hour later on today.I'm home once again from hospital,feeling like crap but the doctors refuse to do anything as baby still to small.I'm contracting and barely eating.It seems that so long as baby ok bugger mum.which is ok but not if I'm to knackered to give birth! The bleeding has stopped but scared the hell out of me.My OH has took 2 days of to help me out which is nice and I'm hoping that summat will happen soon as we are both so fed up with being pushed from pillar to post.On the plus side I got my back payment of mat allowance yesterday so we went did a huge shop.filled up the car ,got some xmas pressies and bought a new pc desk.So today I'm sat here thinking right well everything is ready so COME OUT NOW BABY NUMBER 4 PLEEEAAASSSSEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Ha ha fat chance.
> 
> Well I will have a good read later.Hope everyone is ok and well.Fab news on Kat.Speak later :hug::hug:


Great to hear you and LO are ok!!!! Shame they can't do anything for you tho :hissy:

Had he official worst night sleep last night was in sooooo much pain with my hips i couldn't turn over in bed then took me forever to go to sleep even tho i was exhausted!!! don't feel too bad a the mo but guessing i'll need a nap at lunch time.

Thin a nice wamr bath is in order!!!!

Hows eveyone feeling this morning??? Anyone getting any promising signs?


----------



## MrsP

Good morning mummies,

Firstly I owe you an apologie, have been rather unsocialable in the last 24 hours. Secondly, I can't remember all of what I have just caught up on.

Alice - I hope Katie is making appearance.

4thbump - Hon I really hope things kick off soon it's mad they are making you suffer in this way.

Charliebear - Happy Due Date honey to us. Make you right with the comments least we'll have the any news/signs texts to keep us mad over the next couple of days.

Bubba4 - Hope you have managed to catch up on some sleep.

Tootsie - I'm hoping I wont be online Friday but wanted to wish you luck for C-section, so thought I would do it now.

Luvbuns - Good luck with appointments for Wednesday & Thursday.

Sam No3 & Ria Rose - How we doing this morning?

Sorry to anyone I have missed and good luck all at any appointments.

Well had doctors yesterday morning to check BP still up but down from what it was so induction it is for me in the morning, need to call up at 8am and check on the old bed situation so fingers crossed for me ladies please.

Was getting ready to get in the bath lat night and thought my legs look particularly swollen said to Si should probably get checked especially with BP so in we went, was there for an hour 1/2 and not a hoping hells chance of being seen so bailed out as it was done on priority and rightly so, but there were two ladies sitting there in labour waiting to be seen so what chance did I have. So we decided to keep an eye at home. They don't seem to have gone up anymore.

So today I am just doing last few bits. Have just done the towels and had a few whites to put in, just about to dry them and then change the bed so that is done. Other than that all house work is complete and hopefully this time in 72 hours I will be home with Baby P!!!

Was thinking I might go to Tesco later and get some stuff to take for lunch tomorrow as could be a long day if we don't get bed straight away and the prices in the hospital are discusting. £2 for a small coffee and I mean small.

So that's about it from me, what have you all got planned? x x x


----------



## Ria_Rose

Luvbuns - Sorry you had such a bad night, hope the anethetist has good news. Also check out my facebook status, I'm hoping it will stop some of my nosey texters.

4thbump - I can't believe they won't do anything for you. Even if they just gave you some pain meds so you could get some rest before the big event that would be somthing.

Mrs P and Charliebear - happy due date


----------



## luvbunsazzle

MrsP i cant believe in 72 hours you could and be a mummy :D Im so happy and excited. Make sure we have regular updates please!!! LOL. You and your housework, even on your due date and with high bp and swelling your worrying about housework!! Bless you, you do make me chuckle!!

Ria will check your facebook status now :D


----------



## didda

alice&bump said:


> I'm hoping somethin's happening, i've got bad period pains in my back and tummy (always bloody happens at night!) but they got so bad i had to get on my knees leaning over my ball!! a step in the right direction me thinks!!!!

Hope this is it for you Alice!!! :happydance:


----------



## MummyJade

Well I am still here! I had hot bath, hot curry, and sex (but it wasnt hot sex) more like a beached whale sex! so it def wasnt sexy time! poor OH! had to keep stopping and changing cos i kept getting cramp! lol! i didnt even get a BH's! So i am depressed today! but got midwife tomorrow so she might help me! not got many plans today just relaxing and tidying around the house. and to catch up on all you chatterboxes! 

Happy Due Date MrsP and Charliebear xxx


----------



## Jen&Freddie

Morning Ladies...just returned from my 39 weeker with the MW, little Freddie's heartbeat has slowed down a tad, but why can't they tell you in a reassuring way? Surely sending me away for another week all stressed and worried won't help?! Grrr to the MW's!!
Sorry to hear that i wasn't the only one who had a crap nights sleep lastnight, my hips are in agony no matter which way a lie, and along with OH's snoring - no chance!!

Im in week 39 now and completely lost my appetite, has this happened to anyone else? I just can't seem to face food and makes me feel a tad nautious...??

Goodluck to the ladies who are due! Woop woop light is at the end of the tunnel!!
xx


----------



## Ria_Rose

OK, ladies, tell me if this is a dreadful idea but I was thinking it would be nice to put a little link in my signature to this thread, esp as I spend most of my time here, and I thought if it was maybe a 'badge' it would make it easy to identify each other in threads and maybe recruit more November ladies into our mad little group.

My only concern is that it could come across as a bit cliquey and I'd hate for people to think we weren't including them, but I guess decemeber and January Mummy's could do the same thing.

Also, could be extended to include our 'honourary' Nov Mummies.

Anyway I was messing around with badge designs, let me know what you think:

https://i284.photobucket.com/albums/ll2/Rianna_reo/novemberclub1.jpg OR https://i284.photobucket.com/albums/ll2/Rianna_reo/novemberclub2.jpg ... and then it could be linked back to the 1st page of the thread. And we could also have a new thread in Post-natal.

I tried to make it small enough so it fits next to your ticker, but could be bigger.


----------



## didda

MummyJade said:


> Well I am still here! I had hot bath, hot curry, and sex (but it wasnt hot sex) more like a beached whale sex! so it def wasnt sexy time! poor OH! had to keep stopping and changing cos i kept getting cramp! lol! i didnt even get a BH's! So i am depressed today! but got midwife tomorrow so she might help me! not got many plans today just relaxing and tidying around the house. and to catch up on all you chatterboxes!
> 
> Happy Due Date MrsP and Charliebear xxx

Fingers crossed she'll do something! I asked when I was there yesterday and she wouldn't do anything!!! :cry: 
Got sweep booked for 41 weeks if nothing happens before then! So frustrating! I want to meet my baby!!!!!


----------



## luvbunsazzle

Oooo i like the little badge Ria!! :D

Emma-x has had her baby girl, updated on the front page


----------



## Ria_Rose

Thanks Sarah. 

An other one popped? It has been a busy few weeks!

That's 19 out of 60

... and it's only the 4th of the month


----------



## luvbunsazzle

I cant believe so many November mummies have popped!!! We have 2 having sections on the 7th!!! god it's all systems go!


----------



## Ria_Rose

:dust: needed over our way I'd say, lol.


----------



## sparkle

Hi Ladies - thought I'd crash your thread. I was a Novemeber Mummy, although Cormack was born in October!
Just thought I'd wish you all lots of labour dust. Cormack was 4 weeks early and the midwife said it might have been because I was trying to fit all my christmas shopping into Friday and Saturday then went into labour on Sunday- so maybe thats the trick!


----------



## Ria_Rose

sparkle said:


> Hi Ladies - thought I'd crash your thread. I was a Novemeber Mummy, although Cormack was born in October!
> Just thought I'd wish you all lots of labour dust. Cormack was 4 weeks early and the midwife said it might have been because I was trying to fit all my christmas shopping into Friday and Saturday then went into labour on Sunday- so maybe thats the trick!

Thankyou. Good tip, lol. Although funding might be a problem, think we're doing a lot of re-gifting this year and the newly appointed 'grandparents' are all getting a homemade cast of his feet.


----------



## luvbunsazzle

Awww Cormack is gorgeous, and congrats hun :D


----------



## luvbunsazzle

Ria i think you should pm November mummies with a link to your badge!!!


----------



## sparkle

Ria_Rose said:


> Thankyou. Good tip, lol. Although funding might be a problem, think we're doing a lot of re-gifting this year and the newly appointed 'grandparents' are all getting a homemade cast of his feet.

We've decided to do a cast for OH's mother as it' her 60th at the end of the month. I was so glad we thought of it, was starting to think I'd never find anyting to get her!


----------



## Ria_Rose

Sparkle - i'm sure she'll love it. I managed to get these tins with the plaster of paris mix already in them (they cost me £2 each, in a closing down sale). But you can easily make your own, and lots of shops sell them.

Sarah - :blush: ... think I've come over all shy, :blush: maybe I'll wait till they come online.

If lots of people think it's a good idea we can put the code on the first page.


----------



## luvbunsazzle

Well wheres mine then missy!!


----------



## luvbunsazzle

Whoop all new member of the nov mummys club :D
Thanks Ria


----------



## Ria_Rose

lol, looks good on you.

Now do you think I need to make it longer so it looks more like it's on the mid line with the ticker?


----------



## MummyJade

Congrats Sparkle he is a stunner, Ria i am loving your idea, how do i get one?
i have put the washing on, done the washing up, polished down stairs, (done upstairs yesterday!) its chilly out today so i think its scarf and gloves when i take the dog out! maybe a walk could get this baby moving!! xxx


----------



## luvbunsazzle

My tickers will be changing soon though hun, cause our babies are going to be here soon, so wont be pregnant for much longer WHOOP WHOOP


----------



## Ria_Rose

Mummyjade - sent you the code.

Sarah - well I thought that too, but soon our pregnancy tickers will be replaced with baby's age tickers :happydance: it's so exciting.

Think we'll also need a Novemeber Mummies reunion thread in post-natal so we can keep on chattering away. Although we'll all always be November Mummies, or honourary Nov Mummies to those early or late.

I think I'm going to go stalk some sigs and work out what new ticker JJ is going to get when he finally comes out.


----------



## luvbunsazzle

Yea i agree with you, we are a mad lot, and will be good to still be on this together on post natal, our little world!! ha ha, where are ramblings only seem to make sense to us!!


----------



## MummyJade

Thank you Ria i love it.... 
how does it look?! def have to meet up other the 'other side'! i cant believe i am late! but there again with a dad like hers i dont blame her for taking her time meeting him! 
xxx


----------



## luvbunsazzle

Definatly think sometime in the new year us November mummies should have a meet like MrsP said, but it's finding somewhere close enough for us all to get to etc


----------



## MummyJade

luvbunsazzle said:


> Definatly think sometime in the new year us November mummies should have a meet like MrsP said, but it's finding somewhere close enough for us all to get to etc

Yeah i thought that was a good idea, we will just have to work out whats closest to us all thats the most difficult bit! or we could all book a holiday some where hot for two weeks! lol! now that sounds nice! xx


----------



## Ria_Rose

Yes it's a great idea, will need to be quite centeral, and baby friendly.

OK so ticker research says the most popular baby tickers are babygaga, lilypie and bumpandbeyond:

https://lilypie.com/first_birthday.php
https://www.bump-and-beyond.com/
https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/birthday.php
https://www.babysfirstsite.org/newtickers/tickergateway.php
https://www.tickerfactory.com/ezticker/ticker_designer.php?type=2


----------



## alice&bump

morning!! well, nearly afternoon! happy due date to our ladies due today! mrsP cant believe you're bein induced in the morning!! i've completely forgotten what else has been said, think thats got something to do with me eventually getting to sleep at about 4.30 and having to be up at 9! i'm having a day of bouncing today i think. well, as much as i can hack cos it gets really sore!!

hope everyone's ok x


----------



## Ria_Rose

Morning Alice! Sorry you didn't sleep, think we all had a bad night of it.


----------



## MummyJade

Yeah and plenty of nice looking men! lol!
i like the last 2 best of the tickers seem more exciting and bright.......
I cant wait now i want my little one here! 
Hiya Alice yeah i didnt have the best night sleep xxx


----------



## Ria_Rose

Maybe hold back on the nice men until we lose those last pregnancy pounds? :blush: I know we're only looking, but still ... lol.:rofl:


----------



## MrsP

luvbunsazzle said:


> MrsP i cant believe in 72 hours you could and be a mummy :D Im so happy and excited. Make sure we have regular updates please!!! LOL. You and your housework, even on your due date and with high bp and swelling your worrying about housework!! Bless you, you do make me chuckle!!
> 
> Ria will check your facebook status now :D

Thanks hon, don't think it's quite sunk in yet. Think I've made my mind up I'll end up getting sent home due to no bed or something,

Well what's a woman to do. You should see my list even poor Si has got a to do list! Oops!! 

Ria - meant to say loving the facebook status idea, thought it was great. Had to pinch it!! :rofl:


----------



## Ria_Rose

That was what I posted it for, lol.

Oh heck, here's me happily making badges and typing away - I'm meant to have put the stew on for tonight, lol.


----------



## MrsP

Can't believe how quick these babies are coming.

Alice - You need to make sure you are resting if you are not sleeping, so not too much bouncing.

Ria - How can I have a November mummies?

Mummyjade - What are the next steps for you now then? When is next MW appointment?

Sparkle - Congratulations once again x x

x x


----------



## Ria_Rose

[*url=https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/59714-november-mummys-its-nearly-time.html][*img]https://i284.photobucket.com/albums/ll2/Rianna_reo/novemberclub1.jpg[/img][/url]

Just remove the 2 *s and paste it in your sig, where you want it. :)

Luvbunz - shall we stick it on the front page, one without the *s so people can see what it looks like and one (maybe in


> marks) with so people can get one whenever they want?


----------



## MummyJade

MrsP said:


> Can't believe how quick these babies are coming.
> 
> Alice - You need to make sure you are resting if you are not sleeping, so not too much bouncing.
> 
> Ria - How can I have a November mummies?
> 
> Mummyjade - What are the next steps for you now then? When is next MW appointment?
> 
> Sparkle - Congratulations once again x x
> 
> x x

Well its walking the dog, but sex is a no no! think i turned both me and OH off last night! wasnt pretty!! I got midwife tomorrow so you never know she might help me! 

i am so jealous of you so i am not sure if i should be talking to you really! 
good luck with it huni.... keep us posted... xxx


----------



## purplesue

Hi Mummyjade, def going to pack my hospital bag today but thought I'd just nip on for a wee catch up first! Had thought that pregnancy was a breeze (no nausea, heartburn etc) until I hiot the 34 weeks! Just started to get sore hips, have carpel tunnel in both wrists, back pain, not sleeping....blah blah blah! :hissy: I suppose I've been really lucky up till now and haven't got long to go so will stop moaning!! Oh....team yellow by the way.
You must be getting pretty excited, hope things get moving for you pronto!


----------



## luvbunsazzle

Ria_Rose said:


> [*url=https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/59714-november-mummys-its-nearly-time.html][*img]https://i284.photobucket.com/albums/ll2/Rianna_reo/novemberclub1.jpg[/img][/url]
> 
> Just remove the 2 *s and paste it in your sig, where you want it. :)
> 
> Luvbunz - shall we stick it on the front page, one without the *s so people can see what it looks like and one (maybe in
> 
> 
> marks) with so people can get one whenever they want?
> 
> Have added it to the front pageClick to expand...


----------



## MummyJade

purplesue said:


> Hi Mummyjade, def going to pack my hospital bag today but thought I'd just nip on for a wee catch up first! Had thought that pregnancy was a breeze (no nausea, heartburn etc) until I hiot the 34 weeks! Just started to get sore hips, have carpel tunnel in both wrists, back pain, not sleeping....blah blah blah! :hissy: I suppose I've been really lucky up till now and haven't got long to go so will stop moaning!! Oh....team yellow by the way.
> You must be getting pretty excited, hope things get moving for you pronto!

Yeah i have the hip problem... MW said its where she is engaging! but she popped back out the other week so i had a few nights off! now its full blown again! i have had a tiny bit of heartburn (so i guess my baby will only have hair on the sides!)...... Yellow team i think you are all so brave i caved right in when i asked sure was she on the sex and she said 97%! so i had to know! Yea am excited but trying not to get my hopes up of her arriving soon.......like today! 

xx


----------



## Ria_Rose

lol, we were going to be team yellow, but I was convnced he was a girl, and 20 more weeks of thinking like that wouldn't have been very good. lol.

luvbunz - front page looks good :)

Purplesue - did you need a pregnancy countdown ticker (you have over 5 posts now so your sig can be editted)?

I've finally finished making me stew for tonight!! Should be yummy. Will just need to copy the dumpling reciepe off the side of the box tonight. And if the 'pregnant father' manages not to eat it all I should be able to add more veg tommorrow and make it last for fireworks night to (always best on the 2nd day).


----------



## MummyJade

Ria what time is dinner?! i will bring the fruit juice! 
Everyone thought i was having a boy! but when she said its a girl i wasnt shocked one bit.....i would of been more shocked if they said she was a boy! so i must of knew deep down she was a she! Front page is looking good. well done luvbun i cant believe how many of us have had babies! i think mine def wants to be a November baby! but i think she has made her point now! xxx


----------



## Ria_Rose

Hehe I think I made enough for everyone, lol.

Well, just before going in to the 20 week scan I had just managed to nail OH into agreeing to my very unsual choice of girls name, and we had a choice of 3 boys names we thought were 'alright' - so sod's law really, lol. And in the end non of those names made our final list, although I'm still not convinced.

Oh and I just made a badge for the december girls too: https://i284.photobucket.com/albums/ll2/Rianna_reo/decemberclub1.jpg didn't want them to feel left out.


----------



## MummyJade

I love the badge! its so christmasy! Yeah well i like unusual names and OH aint having any of it! he said i could pick.... so i had Darci Bleu....but he decided he wanted to help so we are now back to square one! so i think we will be waiting until she is here! If i was having a boy i had Farlie......so i was the same as you! OH wants to name her Ronald! xxx


----------



## Ria_Rose

We've not told anyone his name/names yet ... except one tinsy tiny post on here - and that doesn't count, lol.

Originally we had:
* Alexander
* Oliver
* Samuel

But OH keeps calling him JJ (short for Jonni Junior), and I've put my foot down on calling him Junior (thinking Arnie films and Jordan's kid) but I compromised and said we could consider a first and second name beginging with J. So we have a few options ... well I say that, he came straight out with one as soon as I suggested the J idea and it's sort of stuck, but I have a few other names I'm considering too, lol.


----------



## MummyJade

I other half is a jonny! and he said JJ for a boy! but he thinks i was born yesterday cos he said its for Jonny and Jade but i know it was Jonny Junior! lol! 

Yeah i have a few of my own.... we havn't told anyone the name.... but everyone asked 'you got a name?' not how is you and baby doing! cheeky so and so's! 

I like.....
Kadie (pronounced K.D) 
Hallie
Lexxus 
but OH hasn't said any thing about them! x


----------



## charliebear

4th bump, nice to have you back with us, really sh!t that theyve just left you!! :hugs:

Ria  Ive had the comments about baby being here by xmas too  nearly lamped the person!! :grr:

:wohoo: Happy due date to us MrsP!! :wohoo:
Aww, I was wondering how you were doing this morning!! Getting ready for your little bundle. Ive got to say I really am jealous!! But also so excited for you. OH has been asking after you too!! 

Tootsie, good luck for Friday!!

Badge's are great Ria!! :yipee: and have even aded mine before I post!!

I agree with the bad night, from about 11.30pm last night I had really painful shooting pains in my lady bits - making me call out!! Then I started having Contractions!! OMG!! 
Went to bed about 1am and had a couple and eventually managed to sleep through the excitement of it all!! Think it had something to do with the fact that it's also my Due Date!! :yipee: Oh, and nothing this morning!! :hissy:
Sorry for rambling!!


----------



## Ria_Rose

charliebear - that's great news thou, disappearing contractions are better thn non at all.

I have now gone a bit overboard and done badges for December through to march, even thou there are no threads even for January yet, lol.
https://s284.photobucket.com/albums/ll2/Rianna_reo/th_novemberclub1.jpg https://s284.photobucket.com/albums/ll2/Rianna_reo/th_decemberclub1.jpg https://s284.photobucket.com/albums/ll2/Rianna_reo/th_januaryclub1.jpg https://s284.photobucket.com/albums/ll2/Rianna_reo/th_februaryclub1.jpg https://s284.photobucket.com/albums/ll2/Rianna_reo/th_marchclub1.jpg


----------



## sam#3

Afternoon all,

Happy due date charliebear and mrsp :happydance:

Great badge Ria thanks!!

Hope everyone is ok, seems we all had crappy nights last night :hissy:
I was kept awake by steves snoring, tossing and turning and i found it near impossible to get back to sleep, i was laying there wishing for pain or something to happen. I ended up laying awake for hours wondering if my body will ever go into labour and getting myself upset.:cry:

Had the MW this morn for 40+2 app, she gave me a sweep but said she thinks it will be a few days yet....:hissy:
Im booked in for another sweep on fri and she said to walk loads and keep busy everyday so i dont think about it!!!:dohh:
I just want to meet and hold my :baby: i was hoping i would come back from my appt with good news but it seems not!!!
Sorry for my whinging :blush:


----------



## Ria_Rose

:hug: S'ok we're all a bit like that now I think, be must be 100 times worse when you're due date is here. :hug:

...and lack of sleep is doing none of us any good.


----------



## charliebear

Big :hugs: !!! 
I've got my appointment later, dont know what MW is going to say or weather i'll get a sweep!! It's soo blooming annoying!!


----------



## sam#3

Thanks ladies.
Its such a frustrating time, and i got my hopes up that the MW would have good news so it didnt go down well when she said it will be a few days at least!!!
She nicely added that LO will continue to gain at least 1/2 lb a week as well.....!!!:dohh:

Good luck with ur appt charliebear hope you come away feeling better than me!!

:hug: to all
xx


----------



## Ria_Rose

Does anything special happen at the 38 week MW apointment?

Have mine tomorrow. I'm guess it will mostly be me tell her what the hospital have been doing with me for the last 2 weeks.

I want to know how far engaded he is ... although not sure I trust her judgement as last time she told me he was breech. :dohh:

I think someone said they sometimes do a pelvic exam to check efacement. :blush: Might have to have a neatten up down there is so, lol.


----------



## sam#3

At mine they did do an internal but only because i laid it on about having had bad pains!! I was intrigued if anything was going on in there!!
She also put in my notes at that point he was 3/5 engaged so i think they must do this for everyone.
Good luck!
xx


----------



## alice&bump

sam, atleast you get two goes at a sweep, i only get one at 41+1, which is well shit!!

i've not had any internals yet, it hink it depends on where you go. and they never tell me how far engaged she is, just that she's engaged.

i really think MW thinks that i'm gona be induced, she was so certain she'll see me on sunday for my sweep :hissy:


----------



## charliebear

I havent had any internals yet!!
38 week apointment was just the usual for me, urine, bp, baby - heart check using doppler, feel and measurements. All fine come back in two weeks?? 
I guess its different in different areas!! 
Good luck at your appointment tomorrow Ria. x


----------



## Ria_Rose

It's probably going to be the same.

I have a hospital apointment on the 17th to check my fluids and for them to decide how overdue they will let me go. But I'm not getting my hopes up about it, lol.


----------



## luvbunsazzle

Well im back and what a waste of bloomin time that was. Appt was at 1pm so i didnt get seen until 1:45pm, went in, and all he said was do you know about the different pain relif! Went through gas and air, pethedine and epi and then i was allowed to go!!! GRRRR


----------



## Ria_Rose

That is a bit of a waste of time, could they not have given you a leaflet?


----------



## luvbunsazzle

God know's!!! It did my head in, why do i keep getting referred all over the place for pointless meetings!!! GRRRR 
I have midwife on Thurs so going to give her a bit of my mind


----------



## didda

Thank you Ria_Rose for the November Mummy's Club logo! Love it! xx


----------



## MummyJade

Sorry you had a long wait and a waste of time luvbun...... my midwife went through all that at my birth plan.... by the way Ria that was the only thing that happened at my 38 week appointment apart from the usual.... 
any signs yet Didda!? 
xxx


----------



## MrsP

Mummies for once I can't keep up with you all, just don't know where I am at today. Feel a bit all over the place.

Luvbuns - Sounded like a waste of appointment

Charliebear - didn't you have your 40 week today?

Alice - If I hadn't been booked in for induction, my mw's policy is the same as yours. Hope sweep works for you.

What a cold miserable day today? What have you all been up to?

I just got a couple more jobs to do, just need to get bedding back on the bed and hoover upstairs and mop the kitchen floor.

Had a little tidy up and a move around in the baby's room. Still can't believe all being well that tomorrow I am going to have a baby. It is the strangest feeling in the world, I don't feel excited I don't really feel anything, don't know very weird!

Maybe it's cos I don't want to get my hopes up encase we get sent home due to lack of bed space or something. Will keep you all updated, well Charliebear or Bubba4 will.

Going to pop to Tesco in a bit and get some rolls to make for tomorrow. x


----------



## sam#3

Bless u about ur wasted appt Luvbunsazzle, it drives me mad enough if the appts are worthwhile let alone if they're not!!
xx


----------



## MummyJade

Mrs P i am still so jealous of you! hope you and your other half have a lovely evening together could be your last as a couple! xxx


----------



## MrsP

MummyJade said:


> Mrs P i am still so jealous of you! hope you and your other half have a lovely evening together could be your last as a couple! xxx

Oh hon, your LO could still make an appearance yet and beat me! :hugs:

I don't actually think we have anything planned this evening, he is just going to finish doing a few things round the house for me and then dinner and a lazy night in front of the tv which I don't think it as bad thing and then I think an early night encase all kicks off tomorrow.


----------



## Ria_Rose

Think these babies need an https://s284.photobucket.com/albums/ll2/Rianna_reo/th_eviction.jpg lol


----------



## alice&bump

i bet its great to know when baby's comin so you can have the house sorted and tidy and stuff!! i've got to get the house tip top for MIL coming to stay on thursday and i really cant be arsed!

like you mrsP, my head's all over the place today! I'm absolutely starving aswell, but really dont fancy food. just made myself some noodles cos they were quick, but i just dont fancy them! had toast at about half8, and have had a couple of bags of crisps, but thats it. dunno if maybe my body's trying to keep "waste" down to a minimum maybe before somethin happens!!


----------



## MummyJade

I hope so Mrs P! just took the dog for a walk and its freezing out! got a bit of lower back pain but its just like what i have had before so i am not getting my hopes up! lol! (easier said then done!)..... I just got given some hand made knitted cardigans white with pink and yellow bits, yellow one, pink one, lilac one and a white blanket! from a lady i work with.... her mum done them! and they washed them as well for me! xxx


----------



## Ria_Rose

Aw it's so nice when people go to all that effort. My OH's nan's friend knitted us a blanket, although I'm not keen as it looks like scrambled egg, lol, I daren't throw it away.

His Grandmother has also been knitting and bring some this weekend. Wish my Grandma was alive we'd have a whole cupboard of cardis by now.


----------



## bubba4

Luvbuns - Sounds like they wasted your time today :hugs: hun 
Charliebear - How are you feeling any twinges ??
Alice - Don't blame you not doing house if you don't feel like it I am sure MIL will understand.
Sam How are you today ??
MummyJade I love the knitted bits :)
Ria-Rose thank you for new badge have added it.

Ok who did I forget. ?? :oops:

I have had sharp stabbing pains down below today and a few BH, did get a bit of sleep last night am so tired. 

I have app at hospital tomorrow hey MrsP may pop to see you :D 

I have no idea what is going on today I am not with it and just feel down. But guess its just getting fed up now.


----------



## MummyJade

Yeah its a special touch.... Scramble egg! lol! bless! i got knitted a pink cardigan, cream one with hood and a blanket that matched perfect with my nursery! from another lady i worked with! so i have a nice little collect! I can knit myself but the best i can do is a straight line so it would have to be a scarf! 
Sorry your feeling crappy today bubba4 xxx


----------



## Jem

Hi everyone! Hope you're all well? 

Ria Rose, I love the badge so going off to add it! I know I didn't end up giving birth in the right month but I'm still a November mummy!!!! Lol!

Sarah sorry your appointment was rubbish

Happy due date MrsP and Charliebear!!! Oh and good luck for tomorrow MrsP, sooo exciting!!!! 

Hope everyone else is doing well, it's taken me ages to catch up on this thread!!!! x


----------



## Ria_Rose

You'll alway be a November Mummy to us. :hugs:

Although if you want I could make you an October one too so you can be dual 'nationality' lol.

He really is too cute and he makes me want to reconsider Oliver as a name (it was on our orginal list) but as it fails to start with the letter J I think I'll be over ruled, lol.


----------



## MummyJade

Oliver is a cutie, will be fighting off the girls soon! 
Well i have decided if i make out i am in really bad pain and had a rough time in labour OH will feel sorry for me and let me call her what i want! lol!
xxxx


----------



## sam#3

Evening ladies 

How are we all?

Im ok,still fed up but trying to stay positive and not get too down! So fardont think the sweep is doing anything today but i have had more BH so we shall see! I read up about evening primrose oil today and smeared some on my cervix to see if that will do anything! My friend sent me an msn msg earlier saying i should drink castor oil with orange juice but i just cant bring myself to do it!

Hope we all have a better nights sleep tonight! :sleep:
Bubba4 - im getting a bit fed up now!! :hissy: hows u??

:hug: to all xx


----------



## didda

MummyJade said:


> Sorry you had a long wait and a waste of time luvbun...... my midwife went through all that at my birth plan.... by the way Ria that was the only thing that happened at my 38 week appointment apart from the usual....
> any signs yet Didda!?
> xxx

Not even a twinge!!! Even my braxton hicks have slowed down!!! :dohh: Hope you are ok xx


----------



## didda

sam#3~on~way said:


> Evening ladies
> 
> I read up about evening primrose oil today and smeared some on my cervix to see if that will do anything! My friend sent me an msn msg earlier saying i should drink castor oil with orange juice but i just cant bring myself to do it!

I think I might try the Evening Primrose Oil later on! But just can't bring myself to try the castor oil just yet...


----------



## sam#3

didda said:


> sam#3~on~way said:
> 
> 
> Evening ladies
> 
> I read up about evening primrose oil today and smeared some on my cervix to see if that will do anything! My friend sent me an msn msg earlier saying i should drink castor oil with orange juice but i just cant bring myself to do it!
> 
> I think I might try the Evening Primrose Oil later on! But just can't bring myself to try the castor oil just yet...Click to expand...

No i cant, my hubby even offered to go out and get me some but i just dont think i can bear it!! Especially if it doesnt do anything.... drinking oil for nothing just doesnt sound good!! :dohh:

So no signs yet either hun?? 
xx


----------



## MummyJade

Not a sausage huni! I heard the midwife goes mad if you use castor oil. something about the labour and it can give you terrible poos (tmi)..... walking the dog did nothing! xxxx am fed up of being positive! i am p'ed off really but dont want MIL knowing that! lol! 
xxx


----------



## charliebear

:hi: Well I'm back for the evening!!

Had my 40 week MW appointment today......*NO SWEEP!!* Booked in for one next Tuesday at the Midwife Unit, where I plan on giving birth (if :baby: decides to turn up!!) 
Anyway all is well with Mummy and :baby:, well apart from Mummy being a bit Pee'd off!!

Been having a few pains in my lady bits again and some more tightenings, keeping my fingers crossed!!

MrsP, I'm sure all will be fine and they'll have a bed for you tomorrow. 

:hugs: to everyone!! x


----------



## charliebear

We defininatly need some of this today...... 

:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## MrsP

alice&bump said:


> i bet its great to know when baby's comin so you can have the house sorted and tidy and stuff!! i've got to get the house tip top for MIL coming to stay on thursday and i really cant be arsed!
> 
> like you mrsP, my head's all over the place today! I'm absolutely starving aswell, but really dont fancy food. just made myself some noodles cos they were quick, but i just dont fancy them! had toast at about half8, and have had a couple of bags of crisps, but thats it. dunno if maybe my body's trying to keep "waste" down to a minimum maybe before somethin happens!!

:hug:


----------



## sam#3

I thought MW's went mad about castor oil too but today mine said ''if u go to 10 days overdue ill talk to u about castor oil''......?????
I wish hubby could locate my cervix and give me a daily sweep!!! :rofl:(sorry TMI!!)
xx


----------



## MrsP

What fedup mummies we are today, what can we have other than our babies to cheer us up? I have two tubs of B&J's icecream and some choccie in the cupboard I am willing to share. x x 

No castor oil mummies, not a good shout.

My mw had 2 mummies not so long ago who had taken castor oil and they had a terrible labour and both babues ended up in special care.

I know we are all in a rush to meet our babies, and you're probably thinking easy for her to say with tomorrow looming, but we wouldn't rush them out at 30 weeks and we shouldn't when they are 40, maybe they jusy need that little more cooking time.

We will all be mummies soon, what with Charliebear's labour dust and Ria's eviction notice and mother nature it wont be too long.

x x x


----------



## MummyJade

I just asked OH if he wanted to try popping my waters! he just looked at me oddly! 
it cant be that hard to find your cervix can it? xxx


----------



## CamoQueen

Went to see the mw today -- I'm 3 cm, 50% effaced, -1 station!:happydance: Shocked to see that my body is prepping itself; when she offered to check for me, I was so sure she was going to see my cervix had been bolted shut with cast iron locks, with a huge, "CLOSED FOR BUSINESS" sign across it.:dohh: You never know...


----------



## sam#3

Yer i think i will steer clear of the castor oil, im shocked it was my MW that mentioned it?!?!

MrsP - does it seem real yet?? Are you all ready and excited?
xx


----------



## MummyJade

CamoQueen said:


> Went to see the mw today -- I'm 3 cm, 50% effaced, -1 station!:happydance: Shocked to see that my body is prepping itself; when she offered to check for me, I was so sure she was going to see my cervix had been bolted shut with cast iron locks, with a huge, "CLOSED FOR BUSINESS" sign across it.:dohh: You never know...

:happydance::happydance: I am glad your moving in the right direction huni 
i am jealous tho. come to think of it i am jealous of everyone who is getting pains etc! 

xxxx


----------



## charliebear

CamoQueen said:


> Went to see the mw today -- I'm 3 cm, 50% effaced, -1 station!:happydance: Shocked to see that my body is prepping itself; when she offered to check for me, *I was so sure she was going to see my cervix had been bolted shut with cast iron locks, with a huge, "CLOSED FOR BUSINESS" sign across it.* You never know...

:rofl: This made me chuckle, its how I imagine my cervix!!

I have B&J 3/4 full to chip in and share!! :happydance: Its chocolate brownie too!!

I'm not going down the castor oil route.....people have had too many bad experiences!! x


----------



## MummyJade

Castor oil is a no no for me too. MIL keeps going on about it. but i just ignore her, she rang just now 'any pains?' NO.... 'what nothing?' NO......... 'waste of space!' well dont bother calling! ' make sure you call when you go in and i will leave straight for hospital' Sorry but your not invited to the hospital..... you know that...... 
god she makes me mad! xxx


----------



## Kazzap

Is anyone else starting to feel scared now. Don't know whether i am more scared of the pain of birth or the responsibility for the little human that will soon be here!

Eeeeeek....


----------



## alice&bump

my MIL suggested cod liver oil. i think she meant castor oil. lol i read somewhere on a natural induction site not to confuse castor oil with castrol oil lmao, imagine it!!

i only popped an EPO tablet up there once, couldnt be bothered after that!!


----------



## MummyJade

Kazzap i have started to think about the birth more, not scared just like, now i am past my due date i am like waiting for it to happen.... where as before my due date it would of been a total shock going into labour.... but i just have random thoughts likes ;my god i am getting to have a baby to look after!' what if she dont like me?! 

xxx


----------



## Jen&Freddie

Bit of a random one...never had nose bleeds in my life and all of a sudden out of nowhere i've just had one and is still going after 10 mins....is this ok at 39 weeks?!!xx


----------



## Tootsie

Evening ladies. 

Thanks for all the well wishes for Friday too.

MrsP I'm at the hospital with sis tomorrow so might see you ;) or not i'm in antenatal section for bloods and you'll be down the corridoor in the labour suite or better still the postnatal ward :lol: (Good Luck)

Good luck to everyone else aswell and i'd stay well away from the Castor Oil (and the Castrol Oil :shock:) If i were early ladies. only use if overdue. it's horrid stuff too.

Thanks for the badge too Ria they are really cool. Wish i was a december mummy though as i love the snowflake one :lol:

Ooh :dust: to all :D


----------



## charliebear

I'm sorry Jen&Freddie I'm not sure on the nosebleeds, maybe start a seperate thread and see if its common??


----------



## MrsP

sam#3~on~way said:


> Yer i think i will steer clear of the castor oil, im shocked it was my MW that mentioned it?!?!
> 
> MrsP - does it seem real yet?? Are you all ready and excited?
> xx

No not really, it seems strange, in fact it doesn't really feel anything. I felt very scared earlier but I am not too sure of what. I think I am more anxious than anything. Ready yes, Mrs P's Palace is prestine even the plants have had an extra dusting!! Car is packed and I made some lunch for tomorrow and popped it in the fridge. Being a tight cow and not paying the hospital prices.

How are you? x


----------



## MrsP

Tootsie said:


> Evening ladies.
> 
> Thanks for all the well wishes for Friday too.
> 
> MrsP I'm at the hospital with sis tomorrow so might see you ;) or not i'm in antenatal section for bloods and you'll be down the corridoor in the labour suite or better still the postnatal ward :lol: (Good Luck)
> 
> Good luck to everyone else aswell and i'd stay well away from the Castor Oil (and the Castrol Oil :shock:) If i were early ladies. only use if overdue. it's horrid stuff too.
> 
> Thanks for the badge too Ria they are really cool. Wish i was a december mummy though as i love the snowflake one :lol:
> 
> Ooh :dust: to all :D

That bloods ready for Friday?

What time you there tomorrow? I don't know what time I have to go in yet but I can drop Jeanette a text and if we're about I'll come and say hi. x


----------



## MrsP

alice&bump said:


> my MIL suggested cod liver oil. i think she meant castor oil. lol i read somewhere on a natural induction site not to confuse castor oil with castrol oil lmao, imagine it!!
> 
> i only popped an EPO tablet up there once, couldnt be bothered after that!!

Think it was Ryder who thinks it is worth sticking with the EPO, she said she thinks it helped starting things off.


----------



## Tootsie

Yeah pre op bloods. i'm gonna be there anytime from 9-12 and i know sis is in for 2pm so probably be around all day :lol:

Ooh i dont blame you for not paying hospital prices they are rather extortionate.


----------



## MrsP

£2 for a tiny coffee, I have the flask out for Si he can drink that if he wants it that much.

Definately will drop you a line if I have the chance and come and say hi. If I don't see you hope everything goes ok and good luck for Friday x x


----------



## Tootsie

I was more :shock: at the nearly £4 for a sandwich thinking i'm gonna get some bits on Thuirsday when i pop into tesco's so i can just store them in the boot of the car and then stash them in me bedside cabinet after i get settled coz OH isn't getting fed by the hospital even though he can be there all day :roll:


----------



## sam#3

MrsP- you will prob be like a kid at christmas in the morning!! It must be nice to have been given a date to work to, like a deadline!! I keep doing all my blitzing thinking it will be my last chance and then a couple of days later im up and down the stairs with hoover and duster in hand thinking well maybe this time will be the last time before labour!!!!!
Is your hubby excited??
Just thinking this time tomo u may have ur little baby in your arms..... OOooooo im excited for you!!!!:happydance:
Will be stalking the threads tomo for your updates!!

:hugs:xx


----------



## MrsP

I make you right that is terrible £4?!?! Bloody rip off, that and the car parking charges. I said to Si pay for a couple of hours and then move it over to mothercare world car park as it is free.


----------



## Tootsie

Only thing you ahve to worry about is there's a guy patrolling mothercare, and pets at home and ticketing cars staying too long. I think the Ice rink allows you to park in there for a £4 fee. but i was gonna ask in the hospital tomorrow myself for confirmation on that. If not just tell him to move the car round the carpark about lunchtime as it gets empty then for an hour :lol:

Parking is £1.60 for up to 3 hours, £3.10 for 3 to 6 hours and £15.00 for over 6 hours so might be worth just moving it after 5 and a half hours ;)


----------



## MrsP

sam#3~on~way said:


> MrsP- you will prob be like a kid at christmas in the morning!! It must be nice to have been given a date to work to, like a deadline!! I keep doing all my blitzing thinking it will be my last chance and then a couple of days later im up and down the stairs with hoover and duster in hand thinking well maybe this time will be the last time before labour!!!!!
> Is your hubby excited??
> Just thinking this time tomo u may have ur little baby in your arms..... OOooooo im excited for you!!!!:happydance:
> Will be stalking the threads tomo for your updates!!
> 
> :hugs:xx

You already and sorted?

I know what you mean about the last time. I've even got a load of washing on a we speak, wont ironing but would prefer it out of the way.

Yes I suppose it is. I think once I know I'm in and staying it will be all good. Yes he is excited.


----------



## MrsP

Tootsie said:


> Only thing you ahve to worry about is there's a guy patrolling mothercare, and pets at home and ticketing cars staying too long. I think the Ice rink allows you to park in there for a £4 fee. but i was gonna ask in the hospital tomorrow myself for confirmation on that. If not just tell him to move the car round the carpark about lunchtime as it gets empty then for an hour :lol:
> 
> Parking is £1.60 for up to 3 hours, £3.10 for 3 to 6 hours and £15.00 for over 6 hours so might be worth just moving it after 5 and a half hours ;)

Oh thanks hon for that I didn't realise that they were patrolled over there. £3 for 6 hours isn't too bad is it, like you say pay that and then have a change.


----------



## charliebear

ooh MrsP.... :happydance: I'm getting all excited for you!! x


----------



## bubba4

Wow you chatters tonight, well tried a relaxing bath didn't happen :( 

Def txt me if your able MrsP, would be nice to see you. Wow you are gonna be a mummy tomorrow. I have been induced twice and isn't that bad really, pain is just the same just with a kick start. :lol:

I want something to eat but don't know what i want :(


----------



## sam#3

Bless you, even at the 11th hour still doing housework!!! Just make sure you dont get tempted to be doing the ironing at silly o clock in the morning!!!!
Yep we are ready, were having a home birth so hubby just needs to inflate and fill the birth pool when things start happening!! It only takes about 45 mins so i didnt want it taking up the lounge already it would drive me mad!
Is it dependant on bed space if they keep you in?
xx


----------



## MrsP

sam#3~on~way said:


> Bless you, even at the 11th hour still doing housework!!! Just make sure you dont get tempted to be doing the ironing at silly o clock in the morning!!!!
> Yep we are ready, were having a home birth so hubby just needs to inflate and fill the birth pool when things start happening!! It only takes about 45 mins so i didnt want it taking up the lounge already it would drive me mad!
> Is it dependant on bed space if they keep you in?
> xx

Oh homebirth, cool. Have you had one before? Must be easier to be at home. Do you have to go to any appointments after for check up or do they do it all at home?

To be honest I am not too sure just got told to call them at 8am, advice sheet says " very ocasionally, when the labour ward is extremely busy, your induction may be delayed or postponed by up to 24 hours. The midwife or doctor will discuss this with you in more detail should this occur." So I suppose you just go in with the assumption all is going to kick off.

Bubba - I have read thatinduction can lengthen your labour would you agree?

Charliebear - How you feeling hon, how is baby A? x


----------



## charliebear

MrsP - I'm feeling fine hun, just keep thinking that things are going to kick off....really hard bump, pains etc....but hey ho!!
Baby A wiggling away as usual. Think he's looking forward to the pizza i've just burnt :dohh: and ice cold coke! 

Hoping all goes well for tomorrow for all three of you :hugs: x


----------



## bubba4

My labours were 1st three 24 hours give or take and last one was 36ish and she wasn't induced so no my experience is it doesn't. :D Although I was 10 days with one and 12 day over when induced, so a little later than you.


----------



## MrsP

Charliebear - Thanks hon. Not too much longer for you. If it comes to it have they said when they will book you in?

Bubba - I'm not feeling the 36 hours of labour!!!


----------



## sam#3

MrsP said:


> sam#3~on~way said:
> 
> 
> Bless you, even at the 11th hour still doing housework!!! Just make sure you dont get tempted to be doing the ironing at silly o clock in the morning!!!!
> Yep we are ready, were having a home birth so hubby just needs to inflate and fill the birth pool when things start happening!! It only takes about 45 mins so i didnt want it taking up the lounge already it would drive me mad!
> Is it dependant on bed space if they keep you in?
> xx
> 
> Oh homebirth, cool. Have you had one before? Must be easier to be at home. Do you have to go to any appointments after for check up or do they do it all at home?
> 
> To be honest I am not too sure just got told to call them at 8am, advice sheet says " very ocasionally, when the labour ward is extremely busy, your induction may be delayed or postponed by up to 24 hours. The midwife or doctor will discuss this with you in more detail should this occur." So I suppose you just go in with the assumption all is going to kick off.
> 
> Bubba - I have read thatinduction can lengthen your labour would you agree?
> 
> Charliebear - How you feeling hon, how is baby A? xClick to expand...

Well at least it says very occasionally which is ok, it certainly seems that tomo is your day!! :happydance: Do you have your birth plan etc ready?
Yes we had a homebirth with no2 and it was great. We didnt have to have any check ups and after he was born i had a shower, we got into bed the MW made us a cuppa and left us to it. The doctor visited the next day to check everything was ok then its just the normal visits, HV, MW etc.
Im just hoping we go into labour soon as we cant be induced with a homebirth :dohh:


----------



## charliebear

MrsP said:


> Charliebear - Thanks hon. Not too much longer for you. If it comes to it have they said when they will book you in?
> 
> Bubba - I'm not feeling the 36 hours of labour!!!

I hope not!! I'm booked in for a sweep next Tuesday at 41 weeks, and will book an induction date then! If I'm induced i cant go to the MW unit, will be referred to one of two hospitals!! I'm really hoping for under two weeks tho, cant imagine going to the 18th!! x


----------



## MrsP

I have seen homebirths on the TV and they do look much more relaxed. Probably easier with other children at home too. Sounds very relaxing - if there is such a thing when it comes to child birth?!

I am glad that it will happen tomorrow or Thursday as then baby will have own birthday. Every day part from Wednesday & Thursday since sunday till next Sunday we have family with a birthday so at least will have own birthday.


----------



## charliebear

sam#3~on~way said:


> Well at least it says very occasionally which is ok, it certainly seems that tomo is your day!! :happydance: Do you have your birth plan etc ready?
> Yes we had a homebirth with no2 and it was great. We didnt have to have any check ups and after he was born i had a shower, we got into bed the MW made us a cuppa and left us to it. The doctor visited the next day to check everything was ok then its just the normal visits, HV, MW etc.
> Im just hoping we go into labour soon as we cant be induced with a homebirth :dohh:

Just wanted to say that your homebirth sounds like the perfect birth... 
Hope you get to do it again. x


----------



## MrsP

charliebear said:


> MrsP said:
> 
> 
> Charliebear - Thanks hon. Not too much longer for you. If it comes to it have they said when they will book you in?
> 
> Bubba - I'm not feeling the 36 hours of labour!!!
> 
> I hope not!! I'm booked in for a sweep next Tuesday at 41 weeks, and will book an induction date then! If I'm induced i cant go to the MW unit, will be referred to one of two hospitals!! I'm really hoping for under two weeks tho, cant imagine going to the 18th!! xClick to expand...

Oh course you are at a centre aren't you?

What are the hospitals like though? What made you stear clear of them in first place? x x


----------



## bubba4

Sam home birth sounds great, I really couldn't have one due to long labours I have to have drips ect... 

Charliebear 18th is when I am due :lol: yes it feels ages away.

MrsP I bet you just want to be in your bed at hospital and in pain, I know that's how I was.

well had a bit of mint vienetta and still fancy something grrrr starting to annoy me now.


----------



## MrsP

Right my lovelies, I am logging off now but will log on in the morning once I have called the ward and let you know what they say and say my final good byes, well until I get home. But for now I shall leave you with a little something:

:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## charliebear

MrsP said:


> charliebear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsP said:
> 
> 
> Charliebear - Thanks hon. Not too much longer for you. If it comes to it have they said when they will book you in?
> 
> Bubba - I'm not feeling the 36 hours of labour!!!
> 
> I hope not!! I'm booked in for a sweep next Tuesday at 41 weeks, and will book an induction date then! If I'm induced i cant go to the MW unit, will be referred to one of two hospitals!! I'm really hoping for under two weeks tho, cant imagine going to the 18th!! xClick to expand...
> 
> Oh course you are at a centre aren't you?
> 
> What are the hospitals like though? What made you stear clear of them in first place? x xClick to expand...

One my sister had her lil boy at...that one will let you go upto 16 days over and provides specialist care for the North East so is extreamly busy! 
The other my cousin has just has her baby at is 16 miles away and never been!! :blush: But she had a good experience. Run by the same trust as the unit. 
At the centre, its totally relaxed and like a second home. MW with you from the beginning of labour 1:1 care throught - liked it instantly!! 

wow, i can ramble.. x


----------



## bubba4

I wont be around in morning got school pics and the hospital so Good Luck hun xxx will be thinking of you both :D xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx :hugs:


----------



## charliebear

Good night and good luck MrsP. x


----------



## bubba4

P.S charliebear think you will be updating hun xxxxx won't be on till after school run at least :D xxx :hugs:


----------



## charliebear

No problem... I dont mind!! :D x


----------



## sam#3

Ooo bubba4 weve got school pics tomo too!!!
Yes homebirth was perfect and im hoping to have another one this time provided i dont go too far over. Ive just been reading about overdue births and some of the babies weights have made my eyes water and made me very scared!!!! :rofl:
Does anyone else have an irrational fear of going 41-42 weeks and having a huge baby or is it just me?!?!?? :rofl:
Look forward to peoples updates tomo MrsP xxx


----------



## didda

sam#3~on~way said:


> Ooo bubba4 weve got school pics tomo too!!!
> Yes homebirth was perfect and im hoping to have another one this time provided i dont go too far over. Ive just been reading about overdue births and some of the babies weights have made my eyes water and made me very scared!!!! :rofl:
> *Does anyone else have an irrational fear of going 41-42 weeks and having a huge baby or is it just me?!?!?? *
> Look forward to peoples updates tomo MrsP xxx

me me!!!! I think i am going to have a giant the way I have grown in the past week!!! Please come out now baby!!!


----------



## sam#3

I think im heading for between 9/10lb and nothing anyone says can reassure me!!! Ive even put all my newborn clothes to the back of the shelves and put the 0-3 ones at the front.... Ooooo please come out baby mummy is having very irrational fears!! Maybe our pleas to these late babies will work?!?!?!? xxx


----------



## didda

I hope so Sam!!! Hope they are listening to their Mummy's! xx


----------



## Ria_Rose

What a busy day it's been in here .. tried to catch up.



CamoQueen said:


> Went to see the mw today -- I'm 3 cm, 50% effaced, -1 station!:happydance: Shocked to see that my body is prepping itself; when she offered to check for me, I was so sure she was going to see my cervix had been bolted shut with cast iron locks, with a huge, "CLOSED FOR BUSINESS" sign across it.:dohh: You never know...

 :rofl:Made me laugh out loud - litterally!

And I can't believe some of your MILs and MW mentioned castor oil, I'm sure it probably will induce labour - for all the wrong reasons, and will just put your heath and the baby's at risk. Who would be willing to risk that? My MW said it caused a lot of emergency c-sections due to fetal distress.

And Alice's MIL - cod liver oil, hehe. which would ahve been off the list anyway as it's a liver product.



MrsP said:


> alice&bump said:
> 
> 
> i only popped an EPO tablet up there once, couldnt be bothered after that!!
> 
> Think it was Ryder who thinks it is worth sticking with the EPO, she said she thinks it helped starting things off.Click to expand...

I think Ryder said she was taking about 4 orally on a daily basis, Mervsmum was a strong advocate for the ... 'insertion' technique thou. 

Good luck Mrs P ... I hope you get a early night and enjoy what could be your last night as just a couple.

Sam - Well orginally they were saying he was small, but looking at the graphs after the last growth scan not sure I agree.... lol


----------



## luvbunsazzle

Good Morning November mummies

*GOOD LUCK MrsP*

Well i hope the school photos go ok girls, and i hope any appt's people have are a success.

Im off bra shopping at lunch time with my mum, so that'll be fun im sure!! NOT, then tonight off to my brothers for a meal, and him and Mark will be watching hero's, oh the joy!! Nothing really planned for today though, so think it'll be a veg out day in front of a dvd and online!!​


----------



## MummyJade

Morning mummies, 
hope we all had a good nights sleep? 
I have had a few pains and back is still aching but nothing i cant handle! Maternity Allowance isn't in bank yet so thats tomorrow.... shopping time then..... Off to a firework display tonight.....if i can be bothered! got midwife today at 3:30 maybe she will do something to me! but i doubt it! 

Good luck with photos this morning
and Good luck Mrs P will be thinking of you xxx


----------



## luvbunsazzle

Grrr just phoned Mark, as i had a phonecall re the new car, and we cant pick it up till Saturday, was meant to pick it up Friday, so he's being all moody now. MEN
It's not my damn fault the bloody car isn't ready, it's not my fault your having to drive to god knows where with work, put your own bloody foot down and tell them yourself!!

Sorry rant over


----------



## vicwick

Morning ladies!!!

Good luck MrsP!!!!

Had another crappy nights sleep DH thought i was in labour cos of all the huffing and puffing i was doing just to turn over, my hips are gonna be none existent soon i'm sure, they certainly can't hold my weight for much longer :cry:

Gonna have a lazy day and watch a DVD today i think and if i feel a little better when DH gets in from work go for a walk.

Still having crampy pains but no sign of bubs dropping.For those who have dropped when did it happen???


----------



## MummyJade

luvbunsazzle said:


> Grrr just phoned Mark, as i had a phonecall re the new car, and we cant pick it up till Saturday, was meant to pick it up Friday, so he's being all moody now. MEN
> It's not my damn fault the bloody car isn't ready, it's not my fault your having to drive to god knows where with work, put your own bloody foot down and tell them yourself!!
> 
> Sorry rant over

LOL! Jonny is the same! he rings and moans at me about stuff doing with work! and comes home with an attitude if one of the lads has pissed him off! i say you want to leave the house and walk back in....in a better mood! 

sorry bout your car too.... 

vicwick hip pain i know how you feel xxx


----------



## luvbunsazzle

Vicwick enjoy the dvd, rest lots and lets hope the pain eases, i know the feeling about sleepless nights, i did this the other night to Mark, he wasn't impressed when at 1am i asked if he wanted to play cards!!!

Mummy Jade enjoy the fireworks tonight, and good luck with your appt


----------



## MummyJade

lol luvbun! i do that when i cant sleep! 
i always ask jonny 'can you sleep?' he goes 'i could if you shut up!' 
I always talk to him when i cant sleep! but it bugs me that he is laying there on his belly! snoring away and i cant get comfortable! so i think bugger it he can have a sleepless night to..... he is half to blame as well! xxx


----------



## vicwick

luvbunsazzle said:


> Vicwick enjoy the dvd, rest lots and lets hope the pain eases, i know the feeling about sleepless nights, i did this the other night to Mark, he wasn't impressed when at 1am i asked if he wanted to play cards!!!
> 
> Mummy Jade enjoy the fireworks tonight, and good luck with your appt

:rofl::rofl::rofl:

i might try that think he'd just put some ear plugs in and roll over haha

I was contemplating asking him to give me a push last night when i couldn't get up to go to the loo but thought i'd give him a heart attack cos he thinks i'm in labour everytime i ring or make a noise bless him.


----------



## luvbunsazzle

Bless him, i know Mark has never answered his work phone so fast at the moment, i think it's more to do with the car, than todo with me possibly going into labour, but still sweet!!! He is a soppy git!!


----------



## luvbunsazzle

MummyJade said:


> lol luvbun! i do that when i cant sleep!
> i always ask jonny 'can you sleep?' he goes 'i could if you shut up!'
> I always talk to him when i cant sleep! but it bugs me that he is laying there on his belly! snoring away and i cant get comfortable! so i think bugger it he can have a sleepless night to..... he is half to blame as well! xxx

I keep telling Mark im just giving him practise for when Grape is here, and he has sleepless nights!!


----------



## MummyJade

Jonny rings me more then i ring him! 'you ok?' yes why? 'cos you have not rang!' 

well surely i would only ring him if something was wrong or if it was important!? he left for work at 6 and has already called 4 times! His work mate who is driving the scaffold lorry is hoping i go into labour when they are at work cos he is driving jonny to hospital or home and he wants the time off! cheeky git xxx


----------



## luvbunsazzle

ha ha sounds like a plan!!! Mark is hoping i go in at the weekend i think, so that he has officially 2 weeks off, rather than dodgy time!! Plus i'd be happier if it was evening or weekend, as my god i know Mark's driving would be horrific if i phoned to say i was in labour!!


----------



## vicwick

MummyJade said:


> Jonny rings me more then i ring him! 'you ok?' yes why? 'cos you have not rang!'
> 
> well surely i would only ring him if something was wrong or if it was important!? he left for work at 6 and has already called 4 times! His work mate who is driving the scaffold lorry is hoping i go into labour when they are at work cos he is driving jonny to hospital or home and he wants the time off! cheeky git xxx

lol my mam has told me i'm not allowed to go into labour on a weekend cos she wants the day off work cos she's my other birthing partner haha

My sisters the same too everytime i ring her she thinks its cos i'm in labour, i've been lucky and haven't had any of the "have you had the baby yet" texts but sure they'll start soon


----------



## charliebear

Ok, November Mummy's the updates for MrsP are in.....
https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/69739-mrsps-her-induction.html 
Will continue to update. x


----------



## luvbunsazzle

Thanks charliebear
How you feeling?


----------



## MummyJade

luvbunsazzle said:


> ha ha sounds like a plan!!! Mark is hoping i go in at the weekend i think, so that he has officially 2 weeks off, rather than dodgy time!! Plus i'd be happier if it was evening or weekend, as my god i know Mark's driving would be horrific if i phoned to say i was in labour!!

Yeah Jonny wants a friday day/night so he got the weekend home. cos he has just changed jobs and self employed so he get paid for time off! he can have the time off if he wants but i rather he went to work so we dont miss out on extra cash.... but if its in the week he will have the next day off and day after depending how i feel.... I dont mind really cos he will just do my head in for two weeks!... plus i got my mum if i do need anything while he is at work....

I am dreading me going into labour on my own! i would rather have a few signs 1st so i could have someone close or like spend the day with SIL xx


----------



## luvbunsazzle

Marks boss is really good, they have given him a week on full pay, and said he could have the other week as satatorty or take a weeks holiday, so he saved his holiday, my mum also has been given a week off on full pay, bless her!!! I feel very lucky!!! My mum said she'd do all my housework and help me adjust when Mark goes back to work, which will be nice.


----------



## charliebear

luvbunsazzle said:


> Thanks charliebear
> How you feeling?

Good morning everyone!!

I'm fine thanks. Just been catching up!!

Well, I've had my :cry: for the day....but I'm sure I'll find something to cry about again. 
Had the dog out for a good walk, if I did it this morning, more time to update for MrsP!! 
Has given me abit of backache and a few niggles, so along with the fireworks tonight - you never know..:rofl:

OH is getting ratty as well as anxious....rings every night when at work about 21.30, just to check I'm ok!! And if i nip to the shop...well I may as well take him with me!!:dohh: x


----------



## alice&bump

Morning ladies! good luck mrsP!!!!

well i tried absolutely everything to get katie out last night! had a chicken kebab with extra jalapenos. bloody hell they were hot!! then OH attempted a DIY sweep, he said what he thinks is my cervix is definately open! then we :sex: for ages lmao!! have had what i think is my bloody show aswell, which can only been a good thing!

hope everythin's ok with everyone.

on the food and drink in hospital note, my hospital provides you with a flask of hot water and some tea and coffee so you can make your own!!


----------



## vicwick

Think Rich gets 1 week full pay for maternity support then 2 weeks Stat paternity pay so will be nice to have him home for 3 weeks then he'll be off for xmas, he gets flexi too so has been building up his time and hols to take. My mam and sister work locally too just 5 mins up the road which is great!!!! so if i ring crying they can come running haha


----------



## charliebear

Wow, I'm feeling so lucky...my MW unit has a kitchen area and hot drinks machine available free to mum and dad!!


----------



## vicwick

alice&bump said:


> Morning ladies! good luck mrsP!!!!
> 
> well i tried absolutely everything to get katie out last night! had a chicken kebab with extra jalapenos. bloody hell they were hot!! then OH attempted a DIY sweep, he said what he thinks is my cervix is definately open! then we :sex: for ages lmao!! have had what i think is my bloody show aswell, which can only been a good thing!
> 
> hope everythin's ok with everyone.
> 
> on the food and drink in hospital note, my hospital provides you with a flask of hot water and some tea and coffee so you can make your own!!

oooooo sounds promising. Its my birthday on Monday so gonna go out for a curry with the family then drag DH into bed haha I want my show or some BH's or something i've had nothing apart from crampy pains :dohh: no signs at all!!!! Been bouncing all week, got MW on friday so hoping bubs has started to engage at least


----------



## MummyJade

Yeah Jonny got the 2 days full pay given to him. which they didnt have to do cos he has only been there a week! so its something. and he got the day off to register her.... 
my mum got 2 weeks saved up at work plus i work there as well so they are being pretty good. and said when my mum gotta go she can just go and if i go in at night/early hours. all she gotta do is text our boss...... 

its all planned out and we are all just waiting! xx


----------



## alice&bump

i dont have to worry about paternity leave, OH got laid off a couple of weeks ago, so i get the pleasure of his company all the time yay. (anyone sense sarcasm??!)


----------



## vicwick

Yep everything and everyones all set we just need ours bab's now!!!!! Co me on baby's we're all waiting to meet you!!!! :baby:


----------



## charliebear

OH is taking two weeks off, although he works nights (haha - 8pm- 2am at the latest! So it's not going to be that different!! 
Come on baby's.........


----------



## Ria_Rose

Mrs P - Graet news about the induction



MummyJade said:


> Jonny rings me more then i ring him! 'you ok?' yes why? 'cos you have not rang!'
> 
> well surely i would only ring him if something was wrong or if it was important!? he left for work at 6 and has already called 4 times! His work mate who is driving the scaffold lorry is hoping i go into labour when they are at work cos he is driving jonny to hospital or home and he wants the time off! cheeky git xxx

Jonni doesn't ring me unless it's to say he's on his way home, lol. I have to be careful thou if he doesn't answer 1st time (for which I will have a go at him later) because too many missed calls means 'panic stations' lol.

Thursday night is the *one night* JJ can not decide to make an appearance, as OH is away in London for a late meeting and then staying at a hotel for his bosses leaving do. a) he won't be able to drive after a few b) I don't want him thinking he can drive after a few c) the 'taxi' option he suggested is way too much money and d) I do not want a drunken birth partner .... so what's the beating that's when JJ decides to come. lol

And on the subject of paternity leave Jonni's only taking 1 week, :( as statutory isn't enough to pay the bills, and then he's taking a weeks holiday later on. He's panicking if I have a C-section he won't be here when I need him at home after the hospital. On the bright side he can also sneak more time in by working from home. And I'm sure I couldn't keep my mum away, even if I wanted to.


----------



## bex

Hi everyone, glad your all ok. 
I'm getting a bit fed up now. I've had no sign of anything happening really, baby isn't even engaged yet (but it is my 2nd). I was 9 days overdue with my son so not expecting this one to come on time, but am still fed up!!

I'm also getting worried about the size of my baby, especially if i go overdue. I had a presentation scan at 36wks and the estimated weight then was 6lb 9oz!!! So if i go over my baby will be huge!! 

I've also asked not to be induced! I must be crazy!!


----------



## MummyJade

Yep Jonny can be terrible at times for answering but being a scaffolder he has to go careful! but he is even worse when with his mates! he wont pick up so i told him he dont answer the 1st time when with mates then he will not be getting a second call! yeah i was thinking i get my maternity allowance money backdated tomorrow so i was going to go shopping to make me feel better, and i thought whats the betting i go into labour and cant spend any of it! xxxx


----------



## Ria_Rose

Bex - welcome, I know what you mean, lack of signs is frustrating, even signs I do get like back ache could be 'just back ache' so I'm waiting for something a bit more solid. So until then I refuse to get excited about any more aches and pains https://i284.photobucket.com/albums/ll2/Rianna_reo/signs.jpg

Right MW appointment at half past - better get a move on. Back soon. x


----------



## charliebear

Ria_Rose said:


> Bex - welcome, I know what you mean, lack of signs is frustrating, even signs I do get like back ache could be 'just back ache' so I'm waiting for something a bit more solid. So until then I refuse to get excited about any more aches and pains https://i284.photobucket.com/albums/ll2/Rianna_reo/signs.jpg
> 
> Right MW appointment at half past - better get a move on. Back soon. x

Good luck at MW!! x


----------



## MummyJade

Well i am not totally sure on what i want to do today.... i have midwife at 3:30! she better help me or i will not leave the hospital or i might just take my hospital bag in and say induce me! i must remember my wee sample as i forgot last week! i couldn't go! and as soon as i left her room i was bursting! lol! Guess its walk the dog and bath.... Been on the phone to maternity allowance again! i should have it friday the lastest. two payments 1 of 730 something and another payment of 268 something..... so hopefully i might be able to get in a bit of shopping! and if LO has still not arrived me and OH are going to go for a meal just us..... 

good luck at midwife Ria xxxxx
xxx


----------



## luvbunsazzle

Well Mark is now overly happy with me, have managered to score it so we can pick the new car up tomorrow!!! :D

WHOOP WHOOP!!!

All i need now is a new baby to go in the new car


----------



## didda

Morning Everyone! How lazy am I - I have only just got out of bed!!! Didn't sleep too brilliantly, but from 7-11 slept like a log!!! 
Still no signs here! Getting a bit frustrated again, after quite a positive start to the week, I feel a bit fed up today! Think it is because I have no plans and I need to keep busy!
Good Luck with all the MW appointments today! Look forward to the updates! And I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you Alice - sounds promising!!!


----------



## MummyJade

luvbunsazzle said:


> Well Mark is now overly happy with me, have managered to score it so we can pick the new car up tomorrow!!! :D
> 
> WHOOP WHOOP!!!
> 
> All i need now is a new baby to go in the new car

lucky you.... you never now! you might go into labour tonight and not be able to pick up the new car! glad you dont have a pissy Mark to put up with huni! 
lol! 
what car is it?
xx


----------



## luvbunsazzle

it's a kia ceed sw, i didnt think much of it, im more of a 4x4 kind of girl!!! LOL, but it's actually really nice, and really practical for a family car. Plus it's brand spanking new, a nice new 58 plate!!!
Will take photos tomorrow :D
Knowing my luck, he will pick it up, and my waters will brake all over the new seats!! ha ha


----------



## luvbunsazzle

didda said:


> Morning Everyone! How lazy am I - I have only just got out of bed!!! Didn't sleep too brilliantly, but from 7-11 slept like a log!!!
> Still no signs here! Getting a bit frustrated again, after quite a positive start to the week, I feel a bit fed up today! Think it is because I have no plans and I need to keep busy!
> Good Luck with all the MW appointments today! Look forward to the updates! And I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you Alice - sounds promising!!!

Aww hunni, im hoping things move along soon for you.


----------



## MummyJade

Didda i am still here to! am abit achy when i move and last nite was a nightmare! so maybe something will happen soon enough for one of us..... Luvbun want ever you do dont tell mark that or he will make you walk home! 58 plate very nice.... look forward to pics huni...

I have decided i am going to take me hospital bag with me to the hospital and tell midwife i am not leaving untill i have my baby in my arms! xxxx


----------



## didda

MummyJade said:


> Didda i am still here to! am abit achy when i move and last nite was a nightmare! so maybe something will happen soon enough for one of us..... Luvbun want ever you do dont tell mark that or he will make you walk home! 58 plate very nice.... look forward to pics huni...
> 
> *I have decided i am going to take me hospital bag with me to the hospital and tell midwife i am not leaving untill i have my baby in my arms! xxxx*

Sounds like a good plan!!! Fingers crossed something happens soon! Look forward to some news later on! xxx


----------



## luvbunsazzle

MummyJade said:


> Didda i am still here to! am abit achy when i move and last nite was a nightmare! so maybe something will happen soon enough for one of us..... Luvbun want ever you do dont tell mark that or he will make you walk home! 58 plate very nice.... look forward to pics huni...
> 
> I have decided i am going to take me hospital bag with me to the hospital and tell midwife i am not leaving untill i have my baby in my arms! xxxx

I dares you, see what she says to you!!! LOL


----------



## MummyJade

She would probs have a heart attack! i will say 'shell i go get my hospital bag now or later?!' she better do something..... i will come back and update you all and say...... did left me for another week!........... if she does then OH will have pissy pregnant woman all night and maybe rest of the week! xx


----------



## luvbunsazzle

LOL bless ya, heres hoping hun, fingers crossed for ya :D


----------



## charliebear

MummyJade said:


> Didda i am still here to! am abit achy when i move and last nite was a nightmare! so maybe something will happen soon enough for one of us..... Luvbun want ever you do dont tell mark that or he will make you walk home! 58 plate very nice.... look forward to pics huni...
> 
> I have decided i am going to take me hospital bag with me to the hospital and tell midwife i am not leaving untill i have my baby in my arms! xxxx

Good luck hun. x


----------



## charliebear

Aww, just thought I'd let everyone know... MrsP is asking after you ladies!!
Sending lots of :dust: from her bed and love too.


----------



## Ria_Rose

Well I'm back, MW visit was the usual, nothing to write home about BP still under 100 .. good news she's guessing he's about 2/3 engaded - not exactly accurate but at lesat he's not going anywhere.

*MummyJade*- Good luck with the hospital, and the maternity allowance. I'd put the whole suitcase on her desk if I were you, lol. Although I think for induction you have to wait a few days for an appointment.

*Luvbunz* - Great news about the new car, I have JJ's carseat holder in my backseat and have set up one of those big mirrors on the headrest so I can keep an eye on him. Was talking to him while driving to the MWs telling him it was time he got in his ow seat, lol.

*Charliebear* - Tell her we're thinking about her, and we're all very jealous. If she's bored she could be thinking of places for our 'November Mummies' reunion coffee in the new year, lol.


----------



## MummyJade

I have just gone to my kitchen cos Diva (me staff) has been quiet and she has been digging in my garden and there is mud everywhere! so i am now off to tidy that up! only just hoovered and mopped! and then bath and walk her... i will talk soon if not after midwife appointment.. have a good afternoon girls

Ria good news and your appointment glad all is well xxxx


----------



## luvbunsazzle

Ria good news re appt
Mummy Jade good luck for appt, have fun cleaning dog mud up!!! Bless you
Charilebear send her my best wishes


----------



## luvbunsazzle

I just brought 2 nursing bra's and 2 maternity bra's!!! God they feel so much better than the crap bra's i was wearing!!


----------



## Ria_Rose

I want to wear mine now too! But worried in case I actually need a different size so haven't taken the tags off yet.


----------



## luvbunsazzle

Im gonna wear the maternity ones now, they fit lovely. Then shall see what i think about the nursing ones once given birth!!


----------



## Ria_Rose

Wel I have 3 nursing bras, and as they were £14 each I want to be sure they fit once the milk goes in or I'll be taking them back.

However I am tempted to go into town tommorrow and buy some cheapo primark ones in the size I should be have been wearing (apparently my cup size is 2 sizes out, lol) - not sure if this is a false economy as hopefull will not be wearing them for long. Also need some cheap uggs to slob to the shop and back in.


----------



## vicwick

I rang bravissimo yesterday to ask about getting fitted for a nursing bra and said i should wait til baby drops as s/he'll move out of ribcage so get a better fit. Might be a long wait :dohh:


----------



## Ria_Rose

Mothercare said smilar to me but as they were talking of inducing me last week I though I'd better get one quickly. lol. And my size wasn't readily available so I bought a few at once.

Apparently you take the proper size you are now (I thought I was a 36B now, but apparently should have been wearing a 36D - ooops) .... and if the baby hasn't dropped yet, lose 1 back size and add 2 cup sizes. Although someone on here said the other day that for the first few days not to worry if your boobs seem much bigger as they will reduce down a little bit after the real milk comes in.

So maybe it's best to just get a few at first and then get measured again a week after the birth?


----------



## Jen&Freddie

Ria_Rose...on the Uggs front, Tesco's do them in brown, cream and black and are only £10 / pair....i bought all of them at the beginning of my pregnancy and have lived in them all the way through and still going strong. Bargain!!!xx


----------



## Ria_Rose

I had a set from primark, black, but they got destroyed, think they were £6 but possibly a false economy.

thanks will try there first


----------



## charliebear

luvbunsazzle said:


> Ria good news re appt
> Mummy Jade good luck for appt, have fun cleaning dog mud up!!! Bless you
> Charilebear send her my best wishes

Have done!

I love my nursing bra already and haven't worn it!! Although it did cost enough!! £26!!

Jen&Freddie think I'll have a trip to tesco tomorrow, I need some of those boots - thanks!!


----------



## Jem

Ria_Rose said:


> You'll alway be a November Mummy to us. :hugs:
> 
> Although if you want I could make you an October one too so you can be dual 'nationality' lol.
> 
> He really is too cute and he makes me want to reconsider Oliver as a name (it was on our orginal list) but as it fails to start with the letter J I think I'll be over ruled, lol.

Ahh thank you! I'm glad to still be a November Mummy!

You should reconsider Oliver as a name!!!! And I agree my Ollie is cute but then I am biased lol!!! :rofl: x


----------



## Jem

MummyJade said:


> Oliver is a cutie, will be fighting off the girls soon!
> Well i have decided if i make out i am in really bad pain and had a rough time in labour OH will feel sorry for me and let me call her what i want! lol!
> xxxx

Aww thank you! x

Oh and good idea about making out you're in really bad pain but you will be anyway so you deserve to choose the name lol!! x


----------



## Ria_Rose

Jem said:


> MummyJade said:
> 
> 
> Oliver is a cutie, will be fighting off the girls soon!
> Well i have decided if i make out i am in really bad pain and had a rough time in labour OH will feel sorry for me and let me call her what i want! lol!
> xxxx
> 
> Aww thank you! x
> 
> Oh and good idea about making out you're in really bad pain but you will be anyway so you deserve to choose the name lol!! xClick to expand...

I do seriously think that if you go through all that pain and then when holding your baby for the first time look in his/her eyes and announce their name to the whole room, no-one's OH could deny them, lol

As for tesco, I might try asda first as it's only a 2 minute drive away, not sure where the big tesco is - think it's in my sat nav (still trying to find my way around Swindon) but it's better than braving the scarey drive into town for primark, lol. Pay day tommorrow too which helps.


----------



## bubba4

Afternoon ladies.

Well we waved at the ward MrsP was on walked right passed her door :D was odd thinking she was there and so was we. Was texting each other but didn't get a chance to see her. xxxxx Hope she is doing well and in lots of pain (but in a nice way ) :lol: :hugs: heres for a speedy BabyP delivery. :D

I did read back but really can't remember much am a bit shattered as we took kiddies for school photo's, then we took sis (tootsie) to have bloods at hospital then done some xmas shopping then went back to the hospital for my app with doctor, all was good apparently baby is 5/5th engaged so can only be a good thing. Need to go to have a blood test tomorrow to check Thyroid levels, but just to be on safe side, I still havent actually been diaognosed with it.

Ok will be on and off for a bit need to sort dinner ect...

xxxxxxxxxxx

Am so tired now all I wanna do is sleep,


----------



## Jem

You've been busy bubba4!!! How strange to think you were so close to where MrsP was but you still didn't meet. Shame really! Make sure you get some rest now! x


----------



## bubba4

Thanx hun :) P.s Oliver is gorgeous I am so jealous :lol: xxxx


----------



## luvbunsazzle

Wow you have been busy bubba4, lol, it's so strange to think you were like a doorway between MrsP, here's hoping babyP makes an appearence soon!!!
How did the school photo's go?

How are you Jem? How's Ollie?


----------



## alice&bump

evening. glad everyone's appointments went well. i always think of things to say to people then forget by the time i've read everythin!!

feel like shit, have just got up and am munching on choc chip cookies, had breakfast this morning and that was it, went back to bed after. OH thinks i'm feelin like shit cos i'm not takin my iron tablets properly. i think its more to do with the fact that i'm overdue. just wana sleep all the time!!

anyone goin to fireworks tonight? someone's invited us, but it involves a 3 course meal too (!) and i cant b arsed!!


----------



## bubba4

Luvbun photo's were good although did have to get up 7am to get the girls hair done ect, we got there for 8.15 and there wasalready a queue. Managed to get the lady to take a pic of the girls and also Tootsies children my nephews altogether which was def a challenge.

I hate fireworks but only as my dog she is a Staffie is petrified of them, it is hard work to keep her calm as she tries to get into the most stupid places when she hears them. They have already started going off and she is panting like she is about to have a heart attack. :(

Hugs Alice hope you start to feel better soon :D


----------



## luvbunsazzle

Awww Alice it wont be much longer till Katie arrives, lots of dust for you
:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:
:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:
:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:
:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:
:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:
:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:
:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:
:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:
:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:
:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## MummyJade

Hey Yummy mummies, 

how we all feeling? well i am back from midwife and........................NOTHING! i got to make an appointment tomorrow for next wednesday when i am 9 day late! :cry: to talk about being induced! but she said the chances are she COULD be here by then! 

so now i am sat at home waiting! cant even be bothered with firework display! OH looks like your getting pissy pregnant woman tonight! lol! 

hope everyone is well xxx


----------



## XKatX

Hi everybody!!! I've read back through the last gooddness knows how many pages, but can't remember who is up to what!
So basically - I really hope that everyone who is due now/soon/overdue has things happen soon. I can still feel the pain and frustration of the waiting!
Ria_Rose, thanks for the November mummies sign - I've added it to my signature!!
Everyone sounds well, considering.
Enjoy your bonfire nights. We're gonna miss out, as we live in the middle of nowhere and don't fel up to going anywhere yet.
:hug:


----------



## luvbunsazzle

Awww Kat good to hear from you
We want more pikky of Oliver :D
Hope your finding motherhood well

Mummyjade im really sorry about such rubbish appt


----------



## MummyJade

Hey Kat
how is you and Oliver? he is a stunner..... your so lucky! i am so jealous..... i am so uncomfortable today and bump is achy and i am getting pains at the top! is that a sign of labour or me going mad?! 
Thanks Luvbun i guess i am just fed up! is Mark home happy yet? lol
xxx


----------



## XKatX

I'll get round to posting some more photos soon. We've taken sooooo many already - just need to get them onto the computer!! He is the most precsious thing alive!!!
Mummyjade - I think every twinge is a sign of labour - or at least thats what we think anyway!! Good luck that it happens really soon for you though x


----------



## luvbunsazzle

No he's on his way home though, lol, so im sure he'll be over the moon now he can have his car tomorrow bless him!!
Really sorry though that ur appt wasn't a success, lets hope she is here before next Wednesday 
:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:
:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:
:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:
:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:
:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:
:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:
:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:
:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:
:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:
:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:
:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:
:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:
:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:
:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:
:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:
:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## MummyJade

Oh the joys of pregnancy sending us crazy! OH isnt home yet.....and i bet when he does get in he wishes he was back out!! lol! i am stuck on what to do for tea tonight! could be a take away easy enough! my dog has been so good with the fireworks they are going off like crazy and she is watching out the window not making a sound! xx


----------



## luvbunsazzle

Im going to my brothers for tea!!! Saves me cooking!! 
Need to save the pennies otherwise i would jump at the chance of a takeaway, yummy!!
Bless him, just make sure he pampers you, scrubs your back in the bath, a nice massage, lots of sex, lots of cups of tea, and loads of tlc!!


----------



## MummyJade

luvbunsazzle said:


> Im going to my brothers for tea!!! Saves me cooking!!
> Need to save the pennies otherwise i would jump at the chance of a takeaway, yummy!!
> Bless him, just make sure he pampers you, scrubs your back in the bath, a nice massage, lots of sex, lots of cups of tea, and loads of tlc!!

We tried the sex and its wasn't pretty! think beached whale! lol! and then we had to keep stopping cos i kept getting cramp! he wasnt impressed! lol! 

does your brother want to more people for tea? we will help wash up?! 
he just found and asking if i wanted to go to the firework display and if i do be ready cos it starts at 7! i said 'hello you just spent nearly 2 hours at your brothers! so dont go rushing me!' xx


----------



## luvbunsazzle

Bless him, i think it's far to cold for fireworks, im definatly going to be snuggled at my brothers infront of his open fire!! LOL
I know Mark keeps on about sex, but i just cant bring myself to do it anymore, to uncomfy, not very attractive, and just yeah beached whale!!


----------



## MummyJade

LOL! tell me about it! i think i have put jonny off so i wont have him pestering me for it now! lol! i felt like 90 odd trying to do it! i love them bottoms you got on in that pic luvbun....where they from? xxx


----------



## charliebear

Hello Mummy Kat...hope your all well. Oliver is gorgeous! 

MummyJade sorry your appointment didnt go well :hugs:

Well didnt go to watch the fireworks, sitting snuggled up on the settee with the dog watching them out the window!! Much nicer!!

Had loads of BH this afternoon, but it doesnt look like I'm going to get my bonfire night :baby:!

Well i think I may dig into the ice cream :happydance: Good way to cheer a p'ed off pregnant lady up!!


----------



## Eoz

Hello Ladies!

I still haven't had a chance to have a good catch up so will do later but though I'd better fill you all in.I had another scan today and baby is doing ok not great but ok.It is still measuring about 4 weeks smaller than normal but hey hopefully it wont be such a painful labour!My cervix isn't favourable so have to go back next thurs and then I will finally get a decision.One being if I'm ready then I will get waters broke that day and off we go or if not then get a date for 3/4 days after so roughly 17th ish.I have a bit of protein in wee and still have this UTI but apart from that and feeling like a 90 year old there is no cause for concern.The only happy joy from today apart from baby doing ok was the naughty doctor did a sweep! :happydance:Not a rough one just a gentle one hoping it will do something but I doubt it as my cervix isnt ready.Lets just see hey?

So how are you all? I will catch up on all of you properly but I hope you all are well and bumps are ok.:hug:

Oh yeah and also COME ON MRS P!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ria_Rose

mummyjade - I'm sorry they wouldn't induce, lets hope she decides to make an appearance all by her self :dust:

Kat - yeay an other Oliver, between you and Jem, you're making me wish it was back on our list :)

bubba4 - wow you have been a busy moma today

Luvbuns - At least he's interested in sex, Jonni is convinced I'm only using him for his swimmers, lol. I do try to point out it's the last :sex: we'll be having for a while after the baby is born ... but basically I have stopped mentioning it as I sound like a sex pest. :blush:

4th bump - good news on LO doing OK, and the sneaky sweep. I also have an appointment on the 17th to decide on induction, but lets hope you go before then :dust:

-----

Hope everyone enjoyed their fireworks displays, i only got to see some out of the back window. We might be going to fireworks on Saturday - depending on when MIL is visiting.

As for me - just the usual list of things pretending to be signs: lower back ache, aches and pains, solid bump and loose bowels - but I have come to the conclusion that this is just what life will be like for the next 2 or 3 weeks. *And I anxiously await some solid evidence that my body actually knows what it's doing and realises that there is a baby on it's way soon. Because quite frankly I'm not convinced it does. lol.*


----------



## CamoQueen

Ugh, I have been bored out of my MIND today! Not much going on other than loads of movement from LO, and twice now I've lost (okay, this is TMI and kinda gross) big globs of mucus with brown streaking in it. No clue if this is just bleeding leftover from yesterday's internal, or part of my plug, or what. But let's just say it was not a pretty sight. Lol, just felt like sharing the experience with all of you. 

Wishing labor dust to all you ladies out there!


----------



## Ria_Rose

CamoQueen said:


> Ugh, I have been bored out of my MIND today! Not much going on other than loads of movement from LO, and twice now I've lost (okay, this is TMI and kinda gross) big globs of mucus with brown streaking in it. No clue if this is just bleeding leftover from yesterday's internal, or part of my plug, or what. But let's just say it was not a pretty sight. Lol, just felt like sharing the experience with all of you.

Sounds like plug:



> A show - This is the mucousy plug that sits in the neck of the womb. As the neck of the womb begins to open this mucus may be dislodged. The mucus may be clear, slightly brown or pink. You may notice some streaks of blood. This is normal. If there is more than just a few streaks of blood, if there is bleeding without mucous or if your baby has not been moving please contact a midwife to make sure things are OK. Otherwise just wait and see. A show can actually happen a few weeks before you actually go into labour so it may or may not be a sign.

Is it strange that i'm jealous? :blush: Although i know i shouldn't worry as some women don't even notice their plugs go. I do keep checking for it.


----------



## CamoQueen

Ria_Rose said:


> CamoQueen said:
> 
> 
> Ugh, I have been bored out of my MIND today! Not much going on other than loads of movement from LO, and twice now I've lost (okay, this is TMI and kinda gross) big globs of mucus with brown streaking in it. No clue if this is just bleeding leftover from yesterday's internal, or part of my plug, or what. But let's just say it was not a pretty sight. Lol, just felt like sharing the experience with all of you.
> 
> Sounds like plug:
> 
> 
> 
> A show - This is the mucousy plug that sits in the neck of the womb. As the neck of the womb begins to open this mucus may be dislodged. The mucus may be clear, slightly brown or pink. You may notice some streaks of blood. This is normal. If there is more than just a few streaks of blood, if there is bleeding without mucous or if your baby has not been moving please contact a midwife to make sure things are OK. Otherwise just wait and see. A show can actually happen a few weeks before you actually go into labour so it may or may not be a sign.Click to expand...
> 
> Is it strange that i'm jealous? :blush: Although i know i shouldn't worry as some women don't even notice their plugs go. I do keep checking for it.Click to expand...

Thanks for the info! And don't be jealous (if it is the plug) -- besides just not noticing it go, some women don't lose theirs until they are in active labor in the hospital! I'm sure you'll be in labor very soon!:hugs:


----------



## bubba4

OMG :D :D :D :D :D 

MrsP hubby had a baby Girl Named Eleanor Grace at 10.12pm 5th November, weight to be confirmed. :D :hugs: to you both xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


:hug::hug::hug::hug::hug:
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## charliebear

:yipee: Congratulations MrsP and DH :yipee: :hugs: xx


----------



## CamoQueen

How exciting! Congrats to her!


----------



## bubba4

How you feeling Charliebear ???


----------



## charliebear

bubba4 said:


> How you feeling Charliebear ???

I'm fine thanks, got a bit of pain but dont think its anything!! :hissy:

How are you??

Soo happy for MrsP - I :cry: when I got the txt!! Its all so emotional!!


----------



## bubba4

charliebear said:


> bubba4 said:
> 
> 
> How you feeling Charliebear ???
> 
> I'm fine thanks, got a bit of pain but dont think its anything!! :hissy:
> 
> How are you??
> 
> Soo happy for MrsP - I :cry: when I got the txt!! Its all so emotional!!Click to expand...

Lol that's how I was :cry: hubby thinks I have gone mad :blush:. Pain is good, going in the right direction :D 

I am ok very tired but didn't want to go to bed till I heard something :dohh: Terrible_ I know. _

:hugs:_ Here's hoping it's your turn next   _


----------



## charliebear

bubba4 said:


> charliebear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bubba4 said:
> 
> 
> How you feeling Charliebear ???
> 
> I'm fine thanks, got a bit of pain but dont think its anything!! :hissy:
> 
> How are you??
> 
> Soo happy for MrsP - I :cry: when I got the txt!! Its all so emotional!!Click to expand...
> 
> Lol that's how I was :cry: hubby thinks I have gone mad :blush:. Pain is good, going in the right direction :D
> 
> I am ok very tired but didn't want to go to bed till I heard something :dohh: Terrible_ I know. _
> 
> :hugs:_ Here's hoping it's your turn next   _Click to expand...

Aww, thank you and your turn too...

OH has been asking all day....has she had it yet??? He was getting all excited!!
I know, didnt want to go to bed either!! :dohh: Dont think it'll be long for me though I really need some :sleep: x


----------



## bubba4

I am off now too need to get some sleep :D see you in morning hun xxxxxxxxxxx :hugs:


----------



## charliebear

bubba4 said:


> OMG :D :D :D :D :D
> 
> MrsP hubby had a baby Girl Named Eleanor Grace at 10.12pm 5th November, weight to be confirmed. :D :hugs: to you both xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
> 
> 
> :hug::hug::hug::hug::hug:
> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Weight confirmed as 7lb 4oz!!! x


----------



## charliebear

bubba4 said:


> I am off now too need to get some sleep :D see you in morning hun xxxxxxxxxxx :hugs:

Good night!! x


----------



## Tootsie

Morning Ladies

Well Congrats to MrsP and her Hubnby can't wait to see piccies :D

Glad no one else is really around yet as i actually managed to catch up with the posts i'd missed :lol:

Can't believe i'm not asleep either have been up for an hour so far and have made hot lemon drink to try to alleviate head cold :roll: i'm in denial as there is nothing stopping me from having this baby tomorrow morning :rofl: 

Got consultant today so we'll see what he says.

Good luck to any with sign's and :hug: to those without. :dust: for all needing it i'll come chat later


----------



## alice&bump

morning! huuuuuuuge congrats to mrs p!! 

am up strangely early this morning, dunno why! we ended up going to OHs mates last night, missed most the fireworks cos OH got pissed and was in a mood cos i wore his jumper haha! but omg his mates mum had made the hottest curry ever, she said she put chili powder in instead of curry powder. i wolfed it down!

was dead funny, its the first time i've been out and people have asked when i'm due since i went over. the conversations kept going, so when are you due?? last saturday. oh my god!!!

but everyone kept saying i had a dead neat bump :D

got a busy day of cleaning ahead of me today, the inlaws arrive at like, half ten tonight and you know what its like, the house has to be perfect!

hope everyone's ok xx


----------



## MummyJade

Morning! 

Good luck with the appointment today Tootsie...
Have fun cleaning Alice&bump.... I plan to clean today as well! Funny that cos since i have become over due....everyone asked me when you due!? i think rub it in.....
I went to firework display and it didnt start me off! so i am still here pain free! every one thinks friday night/saturday morning is when i will go! if not i will be killing a few people for getting my hopes up! lol! plus i wanna do a bit of shopping before she comes......

xxx


----------



## luvbunsazzle

Morning ladies

:happydance:* CONGRATULATIONS MRSP & SI *:happydance:​
*Tootise* i hope your head cold eases and that it's good news re the section tomorrow.
*MummyJade*, i honestly can't remember where i got them from, sorry hun, also enjoy your shopping, i keep saying to Mark, Grape can come anytime after we pick his car up!!! WHOOP ITS TODAY!
*Alice* Sending you some more dust hunni :dust: :dust: :dust:
It wont be much longer im sure of it


----------



## MummyJade

Yea i bet he left the house smiling! lol! Well little one can arrive any time after 2 o clock sat.... would of had my shopping done by then! ordering my new bed as well the weekend so that should be here by next weekend! hopefully little one will be then..... or i will not be a happy bunny.... i got midwife Wednesday if she isn't here by then to talk about getting started..... but i would rather start on my own.... heard it can take a few attempt to get started?... but MrsP didnt have to wait long xxx


----------



## luvbunsazzle

I know MrsP was really lucky bless her, such great news.
I'd love to start off myself, dont think i could face an induction, like you said it can be a long drawn out process. Well heres hoping that your pink bump puts in an apperance aftr 2pm on Saturday :D


----------



## luvbunsazzle

:happydance: NEW CAR TODAY :D WHOOP WHOOP :happydance:

Got midwife at 3:15 followed by doctors at 4pm
Oh what fun!!!


----------



## Eoz

Good luck hun.And i want a new car not fair he he


----------



## luvbunsazzle

LOL thanks
How you feeling hun?


----------



## Ria_Rose

Congratulations Mrs P

Remember remember the 5th of November, you got a fireworks night baby :)

:hugs:Hope they let you come home soon, eagerly waiting for photos and can't wait for your birth story.:hugs:

Welcome to the world Eleanor Grace

----

Alice - Good luck with the In-Laws mine are traveling up this weekend, although I think we're now meeting them at a resturant with SIL and her family, But I'd better spend tommorrow clearing up.

:dust: :dust: :dust:

OH is away tonight so won't see him till friday night now :( ... that is unless JJ decides to make an appearance in the meantime. Although as I keep saying it I doubt it will happen.

SIL rang today they just moved down the road from us, she has 3 kids already and has offered to be an emergency contact in case I go into labour and Jonni isn't here. So that's great news. She was telling me she knows how hard it can be in the end and she said "you have about a month left?" and I said "no 2 weeks" - think she was shocked, she said no wonder i was worried about OH being away tonight.

My cat was out all night again, I couldn't work out why he wouldn't go out in the day and I think it's because at night cars have lights on and he can see them. I called him this morning and spotted him on the building site across the road, crying his heart out because he desperatly wanted to come but didn't want to cross the road, so I ended up going over there and picing him up, bless him.


----------



## didda

Morning Everyone! I have had a rubbish nights sleep! :sleep: Think I finally drifted off at about half 6!!! Still absolutely no signs here, no twinges, no nothing! :cry: 

:happydance: A close friend of mine had an emergency c section last night, she wasn't due until Dec 1st!!! Always said she would go before me! Both Mum and Son doing very well! So chuffed for them, but think that it is about time my baby comes out to play!!! :happydance: 

Still keep smiling!!! I think I am going to have a lazy day and pop over to my mums for lunch.

Have a fab day everyone and wishing you all lots of labour :dust: xxx


----------



## Eoz

luvbunsazzle said:


> LOL thanks
> How you feeling hun?

I'm ok ta hun.Feel drained and cant get off the bloody loo!But think the sweep did f all but hey I didn't expect it to!

Wow our first proper November Mummies did well.And to think its the first boy and girl to be born in november.Correct me if i'm wrong.So pleased for them both and such lovely strong names. How you?


----------



## Ria_Rose

I think you're right, according to the first page Oliver Gabriel and Eleanor Grace are our only Novemeber babies so far. Although some more may have snuck in there.


----------



## luvbunsazzle

Awww our first official November babies, so cute :D
Whose next then girls, i think we have 2 with sections tomorrow, so unless someone goes before them!!!

Aww hun :hugs: i know the feeling, although no sweep for me yet, just really drained and fed up of all this waiting and all the messages, oh well Grape will come and play soon im sure!!!


----------



## luvbunsazzle

Grrr i want to spend money on cute baby clothes in pink or blue. Why did i have a surprise, tell me now!! 
I think im just fed up of waiting, and everyone saying oh it's a boy, it's definatly a boy, or no i think girl!!
Everywhere i look i see a baby outfit in pink and think i would love that, or a boys outfit and think awwww!!! GRRRRRRR


----------



## MummyJade

I think you are so brave and strong staying yellow team, even having a 4D scan..... as soon as the lady said she was 97% sure on the sex i caved right in! lol! no will power! Well if she will be a good girl and listen to her mum she might...... but if she is taking after her dad i got no hope....... Jonny just phoned i got no signal so if you go into labour call me on this number! got to go bye..... lol! busy day luvbun.... Didda i am still here with nothing too! are time will come soon enough huni xxx


----------



## luvbunsazzle

MummyJade said:


> I think you are so brave and strong staying yellow team, even having a 4D scan..... as soon as the lady said she was 97% sure on the sex i caved right in! lol! no will power! Well if she will be a good girl and listen to her mum she might...... but if she is taking after her dad i got no hope....... Jonny just phoned i got no signal so if you go into labour call me on this number! got to go bye..... lol! busy day luvbun.... Didda i am still here with nothing too! are time will come soon enough huni xxx

Mark is the one who didnt want to find out, i really did, but thought no, it's something that means the world to him, i was so glad we didnt find out, but now i think because im near the end it's just frustrating me!!!
Bless him, least he phoned to tell you he had no signal and an alternative number, i'd be buggerred if that was Mark he hasnt got an alternative number!! ha ha the joys of being mobile in a van, luckily my mum only works up the road!!


----------



## MummyJade

luvbunsazzle said:


> MummyJade said:
> 
> 
> I think you are so brave and strong staying yellow team, even having a 4D scan..... as soon as the lady said she was 97% sure on the sex i caved right in! lol! no will power! Well if she will be a good girl and listen to her mum she might...... but if she is taking after her dad i got no hope....... Jonny just phoned i got no signal so if you go into labour call me on this number! got to go bye..... lol! busy day luvbun.... Didda i am still here with nothing too! are time will come soon enough huni xxx
> 
> Mark is the one who didnt want to find out, i really did, but thought no, it's something that means the world to him, i was so glad we didnt find out, but now i think because im near the end it's just frustrating me!!!
> Bless him, least he phoned to tell you he had no signal and an alternative number, i'd be buggerred if that was Mark he hasnt got an alternative number!! ha ha the joys of being mobile in a van, luckily my mum only works up the road!!Click to expand...

Aww thats nice...... Jonny didnt say anything at the scan apart from..... 'can you tell the sex?' typical man! I am sure if he couldnt get signal he would be one of them people you see on the bus or in town waving their phone about in the air trying to get signal! lol! well if worse come to worse they got phone things in the waggon so i will just ring the office! my mum is only 10 -15 mins away and i got my step sister across the road! xxx


----------



## Ria_Rose

Luvbuns - still admiring the team yellow.

We were going to be team yellow... but by the 20 week scan I'd convinced myself he was a she, so we decided to find out. An other 20 weeks of thinking pink and I'd have had a shock.

I did think it would be exciting not to know, but I'm glad we found out as we could colour co-ordinate and buy gender appropriate clothing. I feel more prepared somehow.


----------



## vicwick

Afternoon ladies!!! 

Had a poop night's sleep last night, went for a walk before going to bed with DH cos hadn't been outta the house all day so thought i'd get some fresh air, oh how i wish i hadn't, didn't do my hip pain any good at all but i should of worn my support belt but forgot slo only myself to blame :blush:

At the hospital today to see my consultant about my crohns disease, got a feeling its gonna be a waste of time just check up after my operation i had last Dec and not mucht hey can do while i'm pregnant so we'll see.

Anyway enough ranting hope you are all feeling well today and your all getting positive signs!!! 




luvbunsazzle said:


> Grrr i want to spend money on cute baby clothes in pink or blue. Why did i have a surprise, tell me now!!
> I think im just fed up of waiting, and everyone saying oh it's a boy, it's definatly a boy, or no i think girl!!
> Everywhere i look i see a baby outfit in pink and think i would love that, or a boys outfit and think awwww!!! GRRRRRRR

I feel the same hun, my whole family keep calling bubs he and i'm like awwww but what if its a girl poor thing, they're convinced its a boy!!!! 

Hiya 4th bump hope something happens for you soon!!! :hugs:


----------



## vicwick

ooooooo and i'm full term today wooooooo :happydance:


----------



## didda

vicwick said:


> ooooooo and i'm full term today wooooooo :happydance:

Congratulations!!! Not long to go...


----------



## luvbunsazzle

Congratulations on full term hunni!!
Not long now!!


----------



## MummyJade

Congrats and full term huni..... 

that must get annoying when people call them he/she and they dont know! i would end up going mad.... do you have pet names for your LOs ladies? OH calls ours Dot! dunno y! 
xxx


----------



## Ria_Rose

MmmyJade- Yes OH calls him JJ (Jonni Junior) 



vicwick said:


> ooooooo and i'm full term today wooooooo :happydance:

Congratulations!

I'm excited now as I'm in the whole "two weeks either side" area they tell you about when they first give you a due date. :happydance: Which 'should' mean he could come anytime ... now!

Still think my body has no idea that it's ment to be preparing for the baby coming out. Is anyone else convinced their womb and cervix has neglected to read this far in it's user manual?


----------



## MummyJade

I am with you on the Ria! Cos she should of been here by now! unless they have teamed up and thought 'stuff it lets leave her for a while longer'! 
but to be honest i dont think it has sunk into me that i am due to give birth soon! xxx


----------



## Ria_Rose

Hehe. Maybe we need to have words?

Well, it's that or maybe you made LO too comfy in there!

Eeek! just seen my ticker he's 7lbs already???!!! He'd better not stay in there much longer or he'll be bigger than me.


----------



## charliebear

vicwick said:


> ooooooo and i'm full term today wooooooo :happydance:

Congratulations hun!!!


----------



## MummyJade

I been giving her words the last few days..... i think she is taking after her dad! which isn't good! lol..... awww bless him..... xx


----------



## charliebear

Good afternoon, 

Well, still nothing........:hissy:
Think my body has forgot it gotta get this baby out!! :dohh: 

Going to wait for it to stop raining and go for a walk :rofl: As if thats going to help!! 

Hope everyone's ok, havent had a chance to catch up yet!! x


----------



## Ria_Rose

Right, need a plan to get off the sofa, thing I'll watch loose women and then I'll go walk around asda and tesco looking for bras and ugg boots.

Might get some lavender oil and clarvy sage... if wages have gone into my account.


----------



## MummyJade

Its raining here too! waiting to take dog for a walk! I know the feeling Charliebear... i feel great!............and hate it! MIL phone but i ignored it cant be dealing with her today! 

Ria you enjoy your shopping huni.... my shopping day is tomorrow.... new mobile phone, digital camera and popping into next to get LO something! also buying other half a nappy wrapper! cos he got a weak stomach! lol! xxx


----------



## Ria_Rose

I figuer shopping counts as walking, right? lol


----------



## MummyJade

Of course it does! if the dog walking fails for me.....its shopping walking tomorrow! lol! 
and treating yourself is a plus side of it xxx


----------



## charliebear

Definitely... shopping does count!!!

Going to get ready and walk down the high street for lunch...OH has been nesting and has done the kitchen, so eating out is good!!

My mum has just phoned to see how I am, I've just blew her off :blush: I cant be bothered with anyone....even mum. Will have to ring later and apologise!!


----------



## SpecialGift89

Hi ya ladies, I've now become a November Mummy's badge holder. I'm sitting here trying to type up my birth plan and I'm feeling very niggly right now. I felt a little bit like this yesterday but it only lasted about 10 mins. hmmm trying to ignore it but it's hard not to wonder what could be happening. x


----------



## luvbunsazzle

I know we always wonder what any niggles are, but like Ria ive given up hoping until something subsatianl happens like i loose my plug or my waters go

Shopping has to count, it's a girls best friend!!


----------



## MummyJade

Charliebear.... dont worry i have a go at MIL ringing everyday! silly cow! 
your mum will understand....mine does..... Have a nice afternoon with OH...

Specialgift89..... Birth plan played alot on my mind but i got to do it with my midwife and i just said 'go with flow' but not birthing pool as i cant stand wrinkly fingers! xx


----------



## SpecialGift89

The niggles are not letting up and it's kinda in my lower back aswel and I just don't feel right. I'm going to do my last minute preparations just incase. x


----------



## MummyJade

Yea better be safe..... could be another november baby on the way! jammy so and so xx


----------



## Ria_Rose

Still not gone shopping .. decided to look up labour aromatherapy before I went.

Specialgift - yup we've given up on getting excited at niggles, but I hope your are somthing.


----------



## MummyJade

I have given up on baby coming out at all! i am going to be pregnant for life! 

xxx


----------



## Ria_Rose

:hug: I'm sure you won't be, but maybe thinking like that will help LO come sooner?

:dust:


----------



## MummyJade

Maybe! you are all so hopeful! i just had to mop again due to the dog digging! think to tired her out cos she is now sleeping on the sofa legs in air mouth open! lol! 

so i now got a hot chocolate and some jaffa cakes! yum yum xxx


----------



## Eoz

Hey ladies. How are we all? I stil haven't had a chance to catch up.I cant sit down for to long so just pop in say hi and scoot off for a bit.

Well I have had a very relaxing day today.Housework done,stew in the oven making the house smell yum,LO one fast asleep,cupboards full,bills paid,Car all legal and filled up with juice.I'm just sat here thinking hmmmm will I enjoy this much peace again?Well i think baby is in there till it's 16 so maybe I will ha ha.

Any news??????????


----------



## charliebear

Well been for my walk and had something to eat!! :happydance:

Seen my aunt who recons that babba has dropped even more??

Specialgift, I hope your niggles are something!! 

I'm with the others, not paying much attention to niggles!! Don't think I'm going to believe thinks are happening till I've got definite proof!! Hopefully it'll not be too late! :blush:

I've got back pains atm, but ignoring it for now!!


----------



## SpecialGift89

My niggles have stopped now and I'm kinda happy as I got this overwhelming feeling of anxiousness which is not good. I just hope when it's the real thing that I'll feel calm and relaxed. I think part of it was because I'm not quite full term yet and theres a few more things I need to do first. Feeling abit emotional now.


----------



## bex

hi everyone, glad your all ok. It makes me feel a bit better that everyone else is obsessing at every niggle thinking "will it be today"!

I have been so hungry today, can't stop eating! Had my tea at 3:45pm as i was so hungry. Not felt like this before, so yet again i'm wondering is this a sign!!!


----------



## didda

bex said:


> hi everyone, glad your all ok. It makes me feel a bit better that everyone else is obsessing at every niggle thinking "will it be today"!
> 
> I have been so hungry today, can't stop eating! Had my tea at 3:45pm as i was so hungry. Not felt like this before, so yet again i'm wondering is this a sign!!!

I had to get up in the middle of the night for something to eat as I was suddenly starving! I kept hoping it was a sign, but nothing as yet! Fingers crossed it is for you!!! xxx


----------



## MummyJade

Hey ladies, 
how are we all? well 3 days late and...........nothing! still sat here feeling great and totally comfortable! i was hoping for feeling like crap and so uncomfortable!...... I took the dog for a long walk..........nothing but got cold! I need something to happen just so i know this pregnancy isn't in my head! Waiting on OH is get in from work.... got Cottage pie tonight for tea.... cant wait i am so hungry! like normal! xxxx


----------



## Ria_Rose

I am sat at my kitchen table eatting a toffee apple, lit up by next door's fireworks display. 

More importantly: I am finally wearing the right size bra!!! I know they will change in a few weeks but i thought the £4 was worth it to be comfortable. I got it from asda - but no luck with the uggs. So went off in serach of the nearest tesco (thankyou whoever suggested it) and got a pair from there. 

I also looked around their baby section, and completely fell in love with a pink cord and lace mini skirt (yes yes I know I'm having a boy) it was £6 from 'baby boutique' and I demand all of you expecting girls to check it out! lol. I did get him a growbag/sleepingbag thingy which we needed as firends have said they were a godsend when they had babies. And I got him some more newborn sleepsuits.

At boots I got some aromatherapy oils for the labour etc. And I got some clary sage oil. Some people thing it helps start labour, but I have my doubts (to be honest it also smells very musty) others thing it helps calm you in the early stages of labour ... well I'll give anything a try might put some in my bath tonight, even though tonight is the one night I don;t want to go as OH is away. lol.

Ooo, just had a funny twinge at the top of my bump ... probably heartburn. Or the candy covering from my apple.

Now I shall read back over the posts and catch up.


----------



## sam#3

Evening all,

How is everyone feeling?

I have had a really crappy couple of days, being overdue is really starting to get me down. My sweep on tues hasnt done anything other than give me more gloopy 'show'!! :hissy:
Got mw and another sweep tomo and im just preying that she will give me some positive news. 
Ive developed a massive fear about how big he is going to be as well, my bump seems so enormous and it hurts to do anything the past few days, i cant bend down even to put my trousers on :blush:!!!
Have been religiously walking, having :sex:,eating curry, pineapple etc and still nothing!!!
One thing i have noticed is that LO has been really active the past two days, dont suppose its a sign but hey, ill take any little thing as a sign these days!!!
Will read and catch up now on everyone!

:hug: to all xx


----------



## charliebear

Well, sitting on the floor with the fire on, watching the soaps - thought I may catch up!!
Put myself on the floor so I'm sitting up properly, keep getting BH and back ache??? Not painful or regular just uncomfortable!! 

Ria - you'll have to let us know if the oils work?? Enjoy the toffee apple!!

Sam - Hope the sweep works tomorrow!!


----------



## sam#3

Ooo BH and backache sounds good charliebear!! Hope its all signs for you.

Thanks about the sweep,im not holding my breath!!! Just some good news would be nice though to be honest, tues she said that it ''wouldnt be for a few days yet'' so anything more positive than that would be good!!!
:hugs:
xx


----------



## charliebear

sam#3~on~way said:


> Ooo BH and backache sounds good charliebear!! Hope its all signs for you.
> 
> Thanks about the sweep,im not holding my breath!!! Just some good news would be nice though to be honest, tues she said that it ''wouldnt be for a few days yet'' so anything more positive than that would be good!!!
> :hugs:
> xx

Yeah, I'm not holding my breath either....and OH has not long gone to work and might not be in till 1am!! He could be back in an hour, if needed tho...??
Its the whole is it??....is it not?? 

You never know about the sweep, its been a couple of days, a lot can change especially if you've been having more show!! :hugs: x


----------



## sam#3

Maybe its a good sign that hes not there.... it would ceratinly be sods law that you would go into labour with him at work wouldnt it!! At least he can be back soon as well,so u need it to be a good way to start u off, but slowly so he can get home!! xxx :hugs:


----------



## Ria_Rose

Back from my bath! Is that the time already? Better put somethin to eat on.

Clary Sage smells better when you mix it with Lavender or Jasmin oil I have discovered. I feel quite relaxed, I have very soft skin and no more back ache, I didn't really think it would 'move me along' a bit but as a relaxant it worked quite well ... which is good as my Mum rang while I was in the bath. I ignored the first one until it had rung for like the 30th time (worried it was OH in emergency) so got out of bath - the phone stops - get back in bath and get comfy - phone rings again - get out of bath, find towel walk all the way downstairs and it's my Mum just ringing to check in. Grrr.

I wouldn't mind but it's ME who is ment to be panicking when I can't reach people not the other way around.

So what with my little outting and the bath I'm having a good night despite OH not being here. I have put the oven on (even thou I think it's a bit late to eat) and I'm having a big tray of dauphinoise potatoes (as OH hates anything creamy), peas and a breaded chicken breast.


----------



## alice&bump

evening ladies! am sat waiting for mummy and daddy in law bouncing on my balla nd eating pineapple! i bought 4 earlier, they're on offer in tesco! only a quid!! i've not even had one yet and i've got heartburn, think i might get OH to do me a sweep at bedtime and then eat the other three for breakfast! hopefully katie's been waiting for her nana and nannu to come before she does! hope everyone's ok, charliebear, the backache and BH sounds very good indeed!

past couple of days i've been so so so stiff, all my joints just ache, gettin out of bed's a nightmare!

i'm worried about a big baby too, went into work earlier (its a bugger when your local tescos is where you work!) and everyone i saw was like, bloody hell you not had te baby yet (which tbh i didnt really mind) and then everyone said how huge i am and that its gona be a big baby. i'm hopin its just all water!

hope one (or all) of us has some baby action soon!! xx


----------



## luvbunsazzle

Evening ladies
We have a brand spanking new car parked out the front :D It's gorgeous, we tried fitting the car seat, but didnt happen to well, so will be playing around tomorrow when it's lighter!! Mark and his mum have had a massive falling out, she is a total cow, and im glad he has seen the light!!
Well midwife today, i am 4/5th engaged, whatever that means, good or bad, but i never really take much notice. She said all is well, and is happy with progress. If i go over then will be offerred a sweep after 7 days, that sucks, but if it hasn't worked within 3 days of that then i will be sent in for induction.


----------



## Ria_Rose

Alice - you're going to look like a pineapple soon! I couldn't eat one - way too acidic but heck I might go and buy one if I get desperate.

Luvbuns - That's good news, I think 4/5 is very good. OH got a new car, but despite ISOFIX being 'standard' apparently you have to as for it ... He's not happy and will be gong around to complain and get it fitted.

OH just rang - he is soooo drunk. I am so glad JJ didn't decide to show up tonight. I would have been worried stupid that Jonni would attempt to drive here, or fall asleep and forget that he'd spoken to me. Or if he'd have gotten here he'd have been so hopeless as a birthing partner. I got half a conversation off him, and could hear the people in the hotel lobby in the background, so I've told him (it's like talking to a five year old) to say goodnight and go to bed.

He won't even have a hangover tommorrow - he never does.

I almost want to be mad with him for getting so drunk so close to DD, but equally he never really goes out and it was a late meeting followed by his boss's leaving do so I guess since LO didn't arrive I can let him off the hook..... eventually.


----------



## Ria_Rose

Just talked to him again, ended up in tears. Not his fault. I was just asking him about the shirt he had packed this morning ... and suddenly felt very lonely. I could hear all the people in the background laughing and having a nice time and suddenly wished I was out somewhere having a good time with my friends. He's drunk enough to be slurring his words and will probably not rememeber talking to me in the morning, but he did notice I was crying.

:cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:

Still having a good cry, which is stupid because I was really enjoying my evening to myself. Guess it's just hormons ... could it a 'sign'? lol.

I mean we have moved to the other side of the country and I don't know anyone here, except OH's friend and sister. And this is only the 2nd time I've felt lonely, been doing very well really. Lots of people rang me today - including my friend from back in Lincoln (think I talked her ear off). *sigh* Maybe I should make the effort to go to the NCT mums and bumps tea morning next week.


----------



## charliebear

Big :hugs: hun.

I think the NCT mums and bumps tea morning sounds like a good idea, at least you'll meet some other mummys and may even make a friend!!


----------



## Ria_Rose

Thankyou. No idea what's wrong with me, think OH having a good time without me upset me more than I thought.

Was also worried LO hadn't moved much today earlier - but luckily just as I was panicking he booted me in the side.


----------



## charliebear

These LO's do like to worry us dont they!!

The hormones are to blame!! Just think he'll be back tomorrow.


----------



## bubba4

:hugs:Good Luck to Tootsie(sis) & AC81 :hugs:
Looking forward to updates :baby:

:hug::hug::hug::hug::hug:


----------



## bubba4

Well have been up since 6am as had sis drop nephews as she had to be at hospital at 7am. Have all the kiddies but the baby watching telly and being rather good. 

Didn't sleep much again but getting used to lack of sleep.

Haven't caught up yet so hope everyone is ok xxxxx :dust: :hugs: to you all


----------



## Eoz

Good luck Tootsie and AC81.cant wait for news xxxxx

Bet you're excited Jennette xxxx


----------



## Eoz

HOLY SHIT!!! I just seen my sig.9 days oh crap.Well it would have been 2 if I hadn't been put back a week.


----------



## charliebear

Good Luck Tootsie and AC81!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Ria_Rose

Good luck Tootsie and AC81.

4th bump, 9 days to go!

Well, I've decided my cervix is well and truely bolted shut, and LO is far too cozzie in there to make an appearance. I give up! He'll be in there until he's 18.

Also made the mistake of watching some birth videos online last night, for the first time since being pregnant ... to be honest I think I'd been putting off _actually_ thinking about it ... obviously I know it's going to hurt and I know the whole 'trying to get a water melon out of a keyhole' thing, but it's quite different to watch it. I had to cross my legs when they did the episiotomy. Eeeek!

OH rang this morning, and as predicted couldn't remember talking to me, lol.


----------



## charliebear

Well, Good Morning everyone!!

Managed to get some :sleep: actually more than I thought I would, up now and STILL have back ache and BH!!!
I hope they turn into something soon!! OH off to do a job, so think I'll get on with some housework and see if I can move things along a bit!!

Hope everyone is ok. x


----------



## MummyJade

Good Morning ladies,

Good luck Tootsie and AC81. thinking of you both.....
hope we are all well? I have a achy bump and feel sick......but not reading too much into it! easier said then done... i got my back pay of maternity allowance 11 weeks later! so i am already done a bit of shopping on line! and if weather holds out i will be going to town to get new camera and mobile..... 
whats everyones plans for today? xxx


----------



## Ria_Rose

Morning!

Have a great time shopping. I'm pestering OH to get a video camera, but not sure we can afford it.

My plans today are tidying the house and cooking Very Berry Scones in avance of MIL visit tommorrow. Although I really can't be bothered baking properly so am cheatting :D - For anyone who wants to impress the In laws with very little effort or at short notice all you need to have laying around is 1 bag of scone mix, and some frozen summer fruits in the freezer. You make up the mix, shape the scones, cut in half and shove some frozen fruit in the middle, sprinkle sugar on the top, cook and then sit back and take all the credit ;)


----------



## MummyJade

I must get my bum into gear! i have just potted around got washing sorted.... but cant be bothered with town.... but i must go or i will be kicking myself if i go into labour! lol! 
loving your idea Ria..... very sneaky! Dixons have some deals on at the moment i think so try looking there... or Argos did have a sale not sure if they still do tho.... xxx


----------



## bubba4

Tootsie had a Baby Boy 6lb 2oz not sure on time ect just waiting to go see him now :D :D 

Mum and baby doing well :D 

Congrats Sis and Gary :hugs:


----------



## charliebear

Congratulations Tootsie and Gary!! x


----------



## Ria_Rose

:blue:Congratulations Tootsie:blue:

An other one to update:

fein&waiting (due 28th) has had her boy, Gideon, 31/10/08 - 5lbs12 and a half

Right ... I think :dust: is needed all around. Although I don't think JJ is going anywhere any time soon - so MummyJade, Charliebear, Alice and any of or other overdue ladies can have some of mine:

:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## luvbunsazzle

Updated Tootsie and Fein&Weighting to front page

Hope all is ok with everyone


----------



## Ria_Rose

Oh, just looked at the first page again, all 4 women who were due after me who have given birth all had boys. :blue:


----------



## bubba4

Sorry forgot to add his name *K**enzi Ryu* mum and baby are doing well have spoken to Tootsie and section went to plan :D


----------



## bex

Hi everyone.
I'm probably jinxing myself posting this but i've been getting some pains. 

Started last night about 8ish. 

They are either really strong braxton hicks or very mild contractions. There is no pattern to them yet but also have period pains in my back and under my bump.

Don't think for a second that i'll go into full blown labour yet, but at least something is happening. 

Had a pineapple yesterday and having a curry for tea tonight. Am trying to guilt trip my hubby into :sex:, not sure he's falling for it though!!

Even though this is my second child i really can't remember how things started off last time. My OH says i started with back pain, like i've got now, so he's decided to work from home!!

Have cleaned the house all through, just got our bedroom to finish. Kian is staying at nanny and grandads tonight as we had a party to go to, but we're going to stay in and enjoy the peace and quiet.

Glad everyone is ok.


----------



## charliebear

bex said:


> Hi everyone.
> I'm probably jinxing myself posting this but i've been getting some pains.
> 
> Started last night about 8ish.
> 
> They are either really strong braxton hicks or very mild contractions. There is no pattern to them yet but also have period pains in my back and under my bump.
> 
> Don't think for a second that i'll go into full blown labour yet, but at least something is happening.
> 
> Had a pineapple yesterday and having a curry for tea tonight. Am trying to guilt trip my hubby into :sex:, not sure he's falling for it though!!
> 
> Even though this is my second child i really can't remember how things started off last time. My OH says i started with back pain, like i've got now, so he's decided to work from home!!
> 
> Have cleaned the house all through, just got our bedroom to finish. Kian is staying at nanny and grandads tonight as we had a party to go to, but we're going to stay in and enjoy the peace and quiet.
> 
> Glad everyone is ok.

Good luck!! Let us know how you get on. x


----------



## vicwick

Afternoon ladies hope you are all well today!!!

Feeling very tired today, went shopping last night and wore myself out but baby is 3/5ths engaged so all the walking must be doign some good!!!

Just had a phone call of MIL and she tells me her and FIL have booked to go to Cyprus on 10th December!!!!!! I was shocked!!! this is their first and only grandchild as DH's brother's wife is unable to have children and they have been so so excited about LO arriving but i explained to them 2 weeks ago that there's a possibility that i could go up to 2 weeks over and may need to be induced but they've booked the hol anyway just as a last minute thing "because it was the cheapest" i'm a little confused and surprised that they would do this, i again said trying to be as nice as possible "oo lets hope LO is on time or you may miss it" and her response was "Oh well you'll have to make sure you have it before then" WTF, may be the hormones but this has really upset me!!! thought grandparents of all people would want to be here to meet their grandchild!!! they have a friend who lives over there so they're able to go over anytime they want to stay with them just thought this was an unusual time to choose to go :cry:

Sorry rant over just had to get it off my chest!!!!


----------



## MrsP

Hi mummies, haven't even started to read through the last couple of days but I will do.

Just wanted to drop on and say hi. Haven't got long as have some vistitors coming. 

Hope you are all ok and missed you all loads. x x x x


----------



## Eoz

Hey Mrs P!!!!!

Well hows this ladies for sods law?The kids return and bang I have a show.I have lost loads and now my belly is going tight and I have strong period pains.Bring it on !!!!!!!!!!!

Hey to everybody else xxxx


----------



## Eoz

bubba4 said:


> Sorry forgot to add his name *K**enzi Ryu* mum and baby are doing well have spoken to Tootsie and section went to plan :D

Fab name xxxxxxxxx


----------



## didda

4thbump said:


> Hey Mrs P!!!!!
> 
> Well hows this ladies for sods law?The kids return and bang I have a show.I have lost loads and now my belly is going tight and I have strong period pains.Bring it on !!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Hey to everybody else xxxx

Woohoo! Good Luck!!!


----------



## charliebear

Good luck 4thbump!!! x


----------



## luvbunsazzle

Oooo good luck 4th bump, here's hoping :D
Welcome back MrsP and Eleanor
Vicwick sorry to hear about your fil trip, that sucks alot
Great name Tootsie has chosen
Heres hoping its the start of something Bex


----------



## Eoz

Well I'm still here.Tooth ache is more bloody painful.god will it ever go? I just want to scream.Why now does it have to play up aaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhh! Well going for a bath as belly is achy but I doubt any thing will happen.

Speak tomoro xx


----------



## Jem

Ooh good luck 4thbump!!!

Hope this is the start of something for you Bex!!

Welcome back MrsP!!!!!

I'm so excited more of you have had babies and are showing signs of having your babies!!! Hope you're all well anyway xxx


----------



## Ria_Rose

Welcome back MrsP and Eleanor

4thbump - sounds promising, this could be it :dust:

Bex - I hope this is the start for you.:dust:

Tootsie - Kenzi is a great name

------
As I said I've given up thinking anything is happening so here's more dust for all you overdue ladies, and here's to hoping this is it for more of you: 
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## C_erra

Well im no longer a November Mummy
Had my boy on 31st October was due on 25th November


----------



## Eoz

C_erra said:


> Well im no longer a November Mummy
> Had my boy on 31st October was due on 25th November

Aww you lucky bugger!Well massive congratulations babe xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

:hug:


----------



## Eoz

Well I have had a awful night.Very strong period pains and lost loads more blood stained mucas.I'm off to the doctors now so lets hope the sweep finally did something.

Morning to all xxxxx


----------



## MummyJade

morning mummies, 
how we all doing? congrats C_erra, your very lucky! 
i am now FIVE days over due! and not even a pain! so i dont think this baby is coming out any time soon!...... i couldn't sleep hips playing me up..... now i think i got a bloody cold!
so i am off shopping today with OH....getting baby some more towels and the dog some pig ears! plus treating myself to a new handbag! xxx


----------



## luvbunsazzle

Added to the front page c-erra and congratulations hun
4thbump sending a :hugs: i hope you can get things sorted and i hope it really is the start of something
MummyJade enjoy your shopping hunni

Well not got much planned for today, but if i hear one more person say im going to have Grape this weekend, ha ha, it's unbealiable i still have 9 days till dd and everyone has said im having it this weekend!!! GRRRRR. Gloing to my mum & dads for dinner tonight, so that'll be rather yummy, Mark and his mum aren't talking, you all know i cant stand her anyway so it's not bothering me, i know she'll come crawling and apoligise to us when Grape does arrive.


----------



## bex

Morning everyone. 
Still here :hissy: with nothing much to report. Pains have gone apart from period pains in my back and bump. The very very hot curry i had has done nothing, yet!
Guilt tripping my hubby into :sex: worked :blush:!!
I think he was worried that he would do some damage! 
So i've told him its :sex: every night now till baby arrives and he isn't complaining!!

Got a busy day today. Waiting for 10 tons of top soil to be delivered for the back garden, which we are desperate to finish. Kian has a pirate party 3pm-5pm (can't wait!) then we are off to my brothers for tea and watch some fireworks.

So hopefully by the time i've moved some soil, been to a 4 year olds party and jumped out of my skin at noisy fireworks something might happen!!


----------



## charliebear

Morning Mummy's, 

4thbump - Good luck hope this is something for you!! :happydance: x

MummyJade - enjoy your shopping!! 

C_erra - Congratulations :happydance:

Luvbun - :wohoo: 9 days to go!!!

Bex - hope the eviction methods work!!

Well, I'm still here 4 days over!! :hissy: OMG, i really need these pains and things to turn into something!!! I'm so sick now!! 
Sick of the sight of my ball, think I'm going to go :pop: it!!! Just the sight of it makes me angry. :hissy:
Well, thats my small rant for now, I'm sure I'll be back later..... x


----------



## Eoz

Well I am sat here thinking COME ON!!!!!!!!!! The doctor has confirmerd I have lost my plug and I am effaced so just need to dilate now.I have been losing jelly/blood all night and I'm totally fed up with the period pains so me thinks it won't be long.YAY I hope so.

How is everyone.Not long for some of us now.:dust: :dust:


----------



## Jen&Freddie

Afternoon Mummies to be. Well...3 days til D-Day and i'm losing the plot! So far this morning i've dropped 2 vases of flowers and smashed a glass on the kitchen floor....pregnancy mush brain has officially returned!!!
OH has gone to a footie match this afternoon and not back til 7ish so feeling a bit nervous. He's banned me from driving and hidden my keys so i can't even pop to Tesco's to get the yummy choccie eclair ive been wanting all morning :+(
Hope you're all ok and not struggling too much xxx


----------



## luvbunsazzle

Afternoon ladies
Bex i hope the eviction method works for you, heres some :dust: for a little helping hand
Charliebear fingers crossed these pains start making something happen sooner for you, a little :dust: for helping
4thbump good news loosing your plug, heres hoping it's not much longer for waters and labour!! :dust: to help move along
Jen&Freddie hoping something happens soon, i know the feeling on the clumsy front, im hopeless at times!!! Some :dust: for you also


----------



## Eoz

Morning Ladies.

I'm still here :hissy: Just been getting stronger period pains and still losing blobs of jelly/blood.Think its a slow one.I have been getting sharp pains down in my twinkie and my feet have started to swell up.The good thing is that if nothing by my
check up thursday,the doctor said they will just pop my waters for me.Heres hoping hey?

How is everyone?All ok I hope.Any babies yet ??

OH WOW 6 DAYS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! But today was my original due date boo hoo xx


----------



## vicwick

Morning all hope your all ok this morning, been getting period type pains since yesterday but they come and go. Not sure if its linked to the frequency of me needing to go to the loo for a poop (sorry TMI) as i've been going 3-4 times a day!!!! Went for a long walk yesterday with DH, had some sweet chilli dip and then a bit of :sex:to see if we can get things moving, was convinced i was gonna go into labour as my Mum is away this weekend and she's my other Birthing partner haha but even sods law didn't get things moving :dohh:

Woke up this morning and felt lkike i'd done a 5 hour session at the gym just off my walk eek!!! feel so unfit!!!! 

4thBump hope things get moving for you soon hun xxx


----------



## bex

Glad everyone is ok.

4th bump hope things get moving for you soon. My first due date was tomorrow, but was moved back to the 15th.

I've got nothing to report really, just a few aches. Think i might have lost a bit of my plug this morning, but it was only a bit.

Having a lazy day in today, am going to potter about and try to keep the house tidy (although Kian keeps getting more toys out!).


----------



## luvbunsazzle

Afternoon ladies
Wel no signs on my front really, i feel sick though, and keep having dizzy spells, mind you i had the most awful nights sleep last night, horrible nightmare, constant waking up for wee's etc. Been for a nice long walk this morning, thought fresh air would help. Also brought another bag, so im going to complete my hospital bag, better late than never i always say!!!


----------



## MummyJade

Hey mummies,

hope we all have had a good weekend and feeling well? i been shopping and walked every where i could.... and still nothing! i cant believe it! not even had a braxton hick! i am gutted! so i guess i will be waiting till wednesday when the midwife sorts out when i go to hospital to get started off! xxxx


----------



## MrsP

Evening mummies,

I just wanted to say I haven't abandond you all just enjoying spending time with Eleanor and Grace. I haven't read through to catch up but I will do.

I hope you are all ok? x x


----------



## luvbunsazzle

Good evening MrsP and Eleanor Grace
Where's our pikky's!!!
Hows things with you, and the joys of motherhood?
xxx


----------



## Ria_Rose

Good evening ladies, just checking in to say hello.

*Good luck Alice!!*

Had the in-laws around yesterday and they took us and SIL's family out for diner with them - had an awful cold and to be honest would have rather grabbed some fish and chips and got some to sleep. But it was nice to see them. SIL has 3 kids (aged 7, 2 & 1) so it was kind of chaos, lol. But nice to think our boy will be playing with them soon (and probably adding to the chaos).

Had an awful nights sleep, felt so sick (too much food followed by dessert) OH got up with me at 3am and we had crackers and water in the kitchen. What a midnight feast! lol.

Today went for a walk, discovered we can walk to his SILs in about 10 mins (handy for when I want to walk the baby). And ended up going to Ikea - for more walking - but at least it was indoors and involved Swedish Meatballs and getting a new extended hall carpet to park the buggy (with muddy wheels).

Lots of aches from the bump, and heaviness 'down there' - I'm sure he's dropped some more. But still no 'signs'.


----------



## bubba4

Just to let you know 4th Bump (zoe) is in labour at hospital 5cm dilated and contractions are every 2 mins. There is a new thread but thought I would add it here too :D


Heres hoping she has a quick labour :dust: xxx


----------



## Ria_Rose

Fantastic news!! I know she was getting deaparate.

:dust::dust::dust:

My Mum just rang to ask if I can manage to have him tomorrow as it would have been her Mum's Birthday ... so no pressure then ...


----------



## Jen&Freddie

Ria Rose i know the feeling...it's my dads b-day tomorrow and the day before im due so everyone's just expecting it to happen.....no signs, nothing, nudda, zilch!! Had a horrible day with swollen ankles/calves and achey ribs and hips.

Goodluck 4th bump!!! Hope it all goes quickly for you. Anyone else had any 'signs' this eve??xx


----------



## charliebear

Hi all, 

Thought I'd check in for today!! 

Went to SIL today and what did I get.........'Well I dont know whether to speak to you or not??' :hissy: 'Have you not parted with him yet??' :hissy: 'Being greedy I see!!' :hissy: 'When's the hospital gonna sort you out?' :hissy: (FFS - SORT ME OUT!!) - Well, yes, actually I am, I'm keeping him all to myself till he's ready to come out! My actual reply was (I'd practiced!!) 'He's nice and snug, its too cold and windy out!' 

So it went rather well today..:rofl:

Anyways been getting more signs!! :rofl: 
Very irregular contratctions!! (well what im assuming are contractions, not having had any before! Def not BH!!) 

Good luck to all those having sign, symptoms and those in labour!!
:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## bubba4

Good luck Charliebear hope this is it for you. :D

Morning well have updated about 4th bump. she had a little girl early hours of this morning.

I wont be on much am off to sisters to help her out today. 

Hope your all well. :D :D :dust: for you xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## luvbunsazzle

Morning ladies
3 November babies have been born since i was last on!!! Congrats to Alice, 4thbump and Kazzap :D
Not doing much today, im keeping all doors and curtains shut, this weekend all ive heard is Grape can come out now, have strict words with that baby, come on it's about time. Well no sorry Grape can come out when Grape wants to, im not due for another week so GRRRRRRRRR (secertly ofcourse i'd love Grape to come and play)


----------



## MummyJade

Congrats to you 3 november mummies..... its all so exciting! 

i am now ONE week over due! Luvbun i know the feeling on people and their comments makes you want to hide away! I got midwife wednesday so hopefully she will give me a date when to get induced! i have no plans today as its wet and windy out..... but have to walk the dog later on! i am just going to potter around waiting for LO to arrive xxxx


----------



## luvbunsazzle

I know the feeling hun, it's horrible out, im staying put in my jim jams with the blinds and curtains drawn, im not opening my door to anyone, im going to try and sleep, and probably watch films, and eat crap!! Im having one of them days!!! LOL


----------



## Ria_Rose

Firstly congratulations to 4th bump, Alice&bump and Kazzap!!

Jen&Freddie - Don't people realize theses babies have no access to calendars? lol. I wanted him to be born on the 29th (because a lot of my family were born on that date) I suppose if if was 10 days late it could work - but I'm not that patient.

Charliebear - I love that line I shall commit it to memory! And great news about the contractions, lets hope they get regular.

Luvbunz - Sounds like a good day. I'd do the same but I'm almost out of RL tea, so I'm going to drive over to Holland and Barrett and stock up. Then I'll come home and eat junk! lol.

As for me. No definate signs, just the usual aches and pains, managed to coerce OH into :sex: - I was sure it was having an effect, but no way of knowing if I'm even 1/2cm dilated or slightly effaced yet, so no clue if anything is helping. Not due for another 9 days anyway, so I am accepting he will be here when he gets here.


----------



## luvbunsazzle

CONGRATS ON
SINGLE DIGITS
RIA ROSE​
Well Ria i managered to get some action last night, but nothing not a sausage, GRRRR so lets hope yours worked at least!!!


----------



## Ria_Rose

lol thankyou :hugs: that makes me feel better actually.

I like to think these little things we do all add up to small steps of progress. Every step is a tiny step forward.

Also I think it's funny that even after he's born I won't know if it helped as I have nothing to compare it to. And next time I could do nothing and LO might be here earlier just because it's my 2nd. So I just do what I can and live in hope, lol


----------



## vicwick

Afternoon ladies

Congrats to the 3 new mummies yey!!!!! Is it not my turn yet!!!! :dohh:

Was hoping i'd go into labour today as its my birthday and have a nice new dress to wear tonight cos we're going for a curry and thought sods law would intervene and not let me wear my new dress :rofl:

So just chilling today then having a nice meal out with the family and inlaws tonight!!! Hottest curry you have please!!!!!

Had worst nights sleep ever last night, my left hip is just killing me!!!! On a good note think baba has dropped some more so gonna be bouncing all day on my ball and watching crap on the telly!!!


----------



## MummyJade

*Happy Birthday Vicwick*
 Me and the dog have just ate a whole bag of jelly babies! one minute there was loads left the next we had to split the last one in half!
I have tried sex a few times but nothing! i think tonight we will try it again and again and again! even if OH moans about getting up for work..... do they say any position helps more? 
xxx


----------



## luvbunsazzle

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY
VICWICK*​


----------



## Ria_Rose

Happy Birthday Vicwick




MummyJade said:


> *Happy Birthday Vicwick*
> I have tried sex a few times but nothing! i think tonight we will try it again and again and again! even if OH moans about getting up for work..... do they say any position helps more?
> xxx

Not sure to be honest, the idea is to get as much of his erm 'product' on the cervix, so I'm guessing it's better if he's on top. And ideally leaving it alone for as long as possible ... so no 'clear up' till morning.

I'm wondering if your cervix isn't ready to open up yet, maybe it works as a gradual process, maybe I should be doing it as part of my regular daily routine... OH will be 'thrilled' :blush:, lol

This is what babycenter says:


> At this stage in your pregnancy sex is easier said than done. Try spoons, with your partner entering from behind or use the bed as a prop: your bulge isn't an obstacle if you lie on your back at the side or foot of the bed with your knees bent, and your bottom and feet perched at the edge of the mattress. Your partner can either kneel or stand in front of you. Alternatively, giving your partner oral sex may work better. It is thought that prostaglandins are absorbed more efficiently through the gut than through the vagina. (Note: you may prefer to keep this piece of information to yourself.)


----------



## luvbunsazzle

Im so fed up, im bored to the brim, freezing cold, and just fed up.


----------



## Ria_Rose

Was waiting for the weather to improve but guess itsn't not going to.

Think I'd better go now, or it'll be dark and I wn't feel like going till tommorrow.


----------



## vicwick

Thanks everyone :hug:

Getting strong BH's today never had them like this before wow!!!! Must be bubs Birthday pressie to me lol

Is everyone else getting weekly MW appointments now??? I'm not seeing mine for 2 weeks this time, is this normal i thought it would be weekly at this stage?!


----------



## luvbunsazzle

Im seeing mine weekly, but think it's more to do with bp being high

Congrats to AC81 on the birth of your baby girl


----------



## vicwick

I think i'm just impatient cos i wanna know if bubs is anymore engaged hehe


----------



## luvbunsazzle

Awww bless you hun, when is your next appt?


----------



## charliebear

Hi everyone!!

Congratulations to the 3 new mummy's!!! 4bump, Aliceandbump(now baby) and Kazzap!!! :happydance:

Still no baby!! :cry: Still getting irregular pains tho and think i may have had TMI!!...clearout!!! :dohh: I'm actually trying to forget about the whole 'am I in labour??' questions!! Never mind the eviction plans!! 
Anyway, I've go appointment at MW unit tomorrow afternoon for sweep and to book in for induction. 

Vicwick - Happy birthday!! 
I was told weekly appointments started at 40 weeks unless your having problems. 

MummyJade - Those jelly babies sounded nice, think i've got a bag of fruit pastilles in the cupboard, brb............x


----------



## vicwick

Not til next friday!! Had one friday just gone a bubs as 3/5ths so at least i knows/he's moving in the right direction!! Can feel him/her quite far down in my pelvis so hoping s/he's moved down even more, lets hope i don't make the next appointment cos i've had my baby eh!!!!

Seems there's a lot of Nov mummies going early!! Maybe i'll be one of the lucky one you never know.


----------



## luvbunsazzle

charliebear said:


> Hi everyone!!
> 
> Congratulations to the 3 new mummy's!!! 4bump, Aliceandbump(now baby) and Kazzap!!! :happydance:
> 
> Still no baby!! :cry: Still getting irregular pains tho and think i may have had TMI!!...clearout!!! :dohh: I'm actually trying to forget about the whole 'am I in labour??' questions!! Never mind the eviction plans!!
> Anyway, I've go appointment at MW unit tomorrow afternoon for sweep and to book in for induction.
> 
> Vicwick - Happy birthday!!
> I was told weekly appointments started at 40 weeks unless your having problems.
> 
> MummyJade - Those jelly babies sounded nice, think i've got a bag of fruit pastilles in the cupboard, brb............x

Heres hoping LO comes before your needing an induction hun, but at least tomorrow you will know one way or another. Hoping the pains turn regular and thats a good thing about the clearout!! Bless you with the whole am i in labour thought!!!


----------



## charliebear

luvbunsazzle said:


> charliebear said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone!!
> 
> Congratulations to the 3 new mummy's!!! 4bump, Aliceandbump(now baby) and Kazzap!!! :happydance:
> 
> Still no baby!! :cry: Still getting irregular pains tho and think i may have had TMI!!...clearout!!! :dohh: I'm actually trying to forget about the whole 'am I in labour??' questions!! Never mind the eviction plans!!
> Anyway, I've go appointment at MW unit tomorrow afternoon for sweep and to book in for induction.
> 
> Vicwick - Happy birthday!!
> I was told weekly appointments started at 40 weeks unless your having problems.
> 
> MummyJade - Those jelly babies sounded nice, think i've got a bag of fruit pastilles in the cupboard, brb............x
> 
> Heres hoping LO comes before your needing an induction hun, but at least tomorrow you will know one way or another. Hoping the pains turn regular and thats a good thing about the clearout!! Bless you with the whole am i in labour thought!!!Click to expand...

Thanks hun. 
How are you holding up?? x


----------



## luvbunsazzle

Im doing alright, just so fed up, lol, nothing compared to you, being over though!!! 
Im still sitting in my pyjama's, feel so lazy!! LOL


----------



## charliebear

I'm in my trackie bottoms and OH's t-shirt!!! Stunning...eh!! :blush:
Chilling, watching tv and catching up!! 
Nothing wrong with doing nowt!! x


----------



## Tootsie

Afternoon Ladies. 
Thanks to everyone for the well wishes i shall update and post pics soon i promise. Big Thanks to sis too for updating you all while i was in hospital :D Kenzi is here and being lovely just stopping in to spead some :dust: to all those still waiting :D

:hugs
:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## luvbunsazzle

Got to make the most of it whilst we still can ey!!


----------



## luvbunsazzle

Welcome back Tootsie, thanks for the dust!! Looking forward to seeing piks of Kensie


----------



## charliebear

:hi: Hi Tootsie and Kensie, welcome back!! x


----------



## luvbunsazzle

I have found the cutest clothes ever, just need to know if Grape is a boy or a girl now!!!


----------



## luvbunsazzle

I want a pair!!!

https://www.boden.co.uk/backupimages/productHome/08MAUT_72018_BRN.jpg
https://www.boden.co.uk/backupimages/productHome/08MAUT_72018_PNK.jpg


----------



## charliebear

Aww, so cute!!! I love baby clothes shopping!!!


----------



## luvbunsazzle

It's mainly all ive been doing today, finding all the cute girl and boy bits, so when Grape is here i can go mad!! Hmmm somehow i dont see my bank balance letting me!!!


----------



## charliebear

I've just bought...

https://www.next.co.uk/shopping/children/newborn/25/5

And you can get it in pink too...
https://www.next.co.uk/shopping/children/newborn/17/8


----------



## Jem

Congrats to the 3 new mummies!!! So exciting!!!

How are you all, hope you're all well xxx 

Here is some labour dust for you all

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## luvbunsazzle

Thanks Jem :D

Awww charliebear they are just the cutest!!!


----------



## charliebear

luvbunsazzle said:


> Thanks Jem :D
> 
> Awww charliebear they are just the cutest!!!

M&S has some lovely stuff in too!! I could just buy tonnes of clothes, theyre all so cute!!
Although now the OH has :ban: me from buying anything - I was banned when I bought the lil sleepsuit!! :blush:


----------



## luvbunsazzle

LOL bless, well i think once Grape is here, Mark will give me a budget, otherwise i'd buy the shop!!
Yeah i looked on M&S today, sent my mum an email of all the things i wanted if it was a girl or a boy!!! LOL


----------



## MummyJade

Luvbun- that is so sweet! my OH gave me a budget along time ago! but i never paid any attention so i think he has given up hope! lol! I am still pain free! which i am gutted about i took the dog for a walk but she didnt like the rain so she cried to come back home! lol! 

OH is cooking tea tonight! Steak! i cant wait i am so hungry! lol! 
also a question what is everyone planning on taking to hospital with them like money wise? or snacks? xx


----------



## SpecialGift89

Hi ya ladies,
I'm not planning on taking that much money in with me. Snack wise well I've got a naughty packet of Haribos in there and some little pots of rice pudding they heat up in there individual pots. I'm hoping they'll let me use the microwave:blush:, oh and a few cuppa soups which reminds me to go pack that now whilst I remember. x


----------



## luvbunsazzle

I counted my change pot it's for crimbo we save all our change throughout the year, we have £117.69 so i'll knick some of that, but wont take much as i live right opposite the hospital a stone throw away!! LOL


----------



## charliebear

I've put about £20 in my bag, plus we'll have what me and OH have on us!! I've got a bottle of flavoured water in the fridge apart from that I've got no snacks sorted :blush: There is a canteen, cafe and shop soo...OH can go find us something if needed!
Although MW unit has a kitchen which is always supplyed with cereal, bread etc which me and OH are able to use. 

Luvbun - cant believe I didnt notice, Happy 39 weeks!!! :happydance:


----------



## Ria_Rose

Luvbunz - cute trousers, with the patches on th knees I bet their good for crawling in later on too.

Vicwick - I got weekly MW appointments from 36 weeks,

MummyJade - so far all I've packed food wise is glucose tablets, really need to get organised.

Specialgift - Would love to take Haribos but OH would hoover them all up in seconds if he saw them.

I also need to take money for the stuid TV unit thingy.

----- 

Did my shopping trip - Holland and Barrett had run out of RL capsuls so go tea - doesn't taste too bad.

I'm also :ban: from buying any more for JJ ... although I did get 3 new pashminas (for BF privacy) they were 3 for £10 so you can't argue with that.

It was nice and Christmasy in the shops so I put on my new red pashmina and treated myself to a Costa hot chocolate with all the fattening sides! They were also threatening to play 'all i want for christmas' on the radio - so started singing it to JJ in the hope he gets the hint.

Came home and had a clary sage bath and drank my RL tea like a good girl. Ended up having to go get the phone and take it with me as everyone started ringing me (how do they know I'm in the bath?)


----------



## charliebear

Dont you just hate it when the phone rings and your in the bath!!

I've go to have my phone attached to me if OH is out or at work as he starts to panic if I dont answer the first time!! 

ooh, any tips on where to get the pashmina's?? Glad you had a nice day out!!


----------



## Ria_Rose

I know, every time I get in the bath I have at least 2 calls - usually my Mum. So I lay there finally decide to get up and it stops!!! Grr. And when she rings back and I do manage to grab it she has a go at me for not taking the phone with me - in case I slip and fall. I point out I'm more likely to slip and fall whilest getting out of the bath to answer the phone.

I had some pashminas anyway and thought they're so wide they should cover what they need to. Now I have some in every colour, so I can colour co-ordinate with what I'm wearing. I have so many I probably didn't need to get more, but they were so cheap. Today even got a red one to match the buggy :blush:


----------



## luvbunsazzle

Morning all
Well i have the worlds splitting headache, but other than that im feeling fine, no aches or pains. GRRRRR
Doing housework today, oh the joys!!!
Good luck with your appt today Charliebear


----------



## luvbunsazzle

*HAPPY 39 WEEKS
BUBBA4*


----------



## Tootsie

Happy 39 weeks sis :D Oh and good luck at the MW too :D

:dust: again to all i wanna see more of you guys finally popping :D


----------



## Ria_Rose

Happy 39 weeks for yesterday *Lunvbunz* and for today *Bubba4* (I'll be joinning you 2morrrow).

*Charliebear* - good luck with the sweep.

It's getting much quieter in here already ... *toosie* i hope your warming up spaces for us over in post natal for us all. lol


----------



## luvbunsazzle

I know i cant believe how quiet it is lol


----------



## Ria_Rose

We really will have to start one of these in post, when we get there, unless our girlies have started one already. :)

Maybe then we'll be 'The new nov mums club' lol

But seriously if I go over due and am the last one left here - I'm coming to visit you!!


----------



## luvbunsazzle

I know the feeling, the way im feeling Grape isn't coming any time soon, so im here with you hun!!!
Yea be good as our LO's will be within weeks ages of each other


----------



## Ria_Rose

Well our DDs are 2 days apart, with Bubba4 in the middle, so the furtherest they could be away (assuming one of 3 goes today) is 3 weeks.

Mind you most our ladies who've opped would only be a month, maybe 2 away.


----------



## luvbunsazzle

Thats not bad at all. All in the same school year lol!!!
Cant believe were getting so close to our DD, if i go over, the longest i will wait till im induced is 10 days, so 16 days and Grape can come out to play, but here's hoping it's alot sooner


----------



## Ria_Rose

Yup lets hope.

Well i have an appointment on the 17th (2 days b4 DD) to check his fluid levels and they will decide how long they will 'let me go' for ... I'm not holding my breath but i am hopeful ... and thats only next Monday.

You must be dying to know now if grape is a boy or a girl.


----------



## luvbunsazzle

Thats my dd :D Lets hope you get some good news, and i get a baby on that day!!
I cant wait, im getting really impatient on the knowing front now!!


----------



## Jen&Freddie

Morning Ladies. Having a bit of a tantrum this Morning as it's D-Day for me and Freddie today and i'm feeling better than i have done for the last 5 weeks! Had MW this morning, no sweep til next week (B****) but said i've got to keep an eye out on puffiness of face, hands and ankles as they've suddenly come up. 

Hmph. Sorry for the moan - it's just annoying knowing we've been waiting for this day for such a long time and nothing's happening!xx


----------



## charliebear

Morning mummy's, 

Well appointment is 1.30pm....OH is in bathroom beautifying himself!! He's getting so excited bless him....
He know's something *may* happen but i think were hoping for the best and it'll be nice to have induction date to work towards (even though its not what we wanted!)
Dont know what time I'll be back on as were going to go for a walk and nip into tesco, otherwise were gonna starve!!!

Happy 39 weeks bubba4

I totally agree girls its getting so quiet in here :cry:, I used to have to write notes to catch up!! :rofl:


----------



## luvbunsazzle

*HAPPY DUE DATE
JEN&FREDDIE*


----------



## luvbunsazzle

charliebear said:


> Morning mummy's,
> 
> Well appointment is 1.30pm....OH is in bathroom beautifying himself!! He's getting so excited bless him....
> He know's something *may* happen but i think were hoping for the best and it'll be nice to have induction date to work towards (even though its not what we wanted!)
> Dont know what time I'll be back on as were going to go for a walk and nip into tesco, otherwise were gonna starve!!!
> 
> Happy 39 weeks bubba4
> 
> I totally agree girls its getting so quiet in here :cry:, I used to have to write notes to catch up!! :rofl:

lol the good old note days!!! Ha ha, i remember them, you would nip to the toilet come back and 5 pages had gone!!
Oh well we will have the joys of posting all together again once our LO'S are here! :D
Good luck with appt hun, and although induction isnt what you want, it's something set in stone then, and a date to work towards. One way or another LO will arive before on on the chosen date :D


----------



## Ria_Rose

HAPPY DUE DATE JEN&FREDDIE



luvbunsazzle said:


> charliebear said:
> 
> 
> I totally agree girls its getting so quiet in here :cry:, I used to have to write notes to catch up!! :rofl:
> 
> lol the good old note days!!! Ha ha, i remember them, you would nip to the toilet come back and 5 pages had gone!!
> Oh well we will have the joys of posting all together again once our LO'S are here! :DClick to expand...

At the W/E if you were offline you'd come back on monday and there'd be 20 pages. I had to have notepad open while I read so I wouldn't miss anyone. And that was only a few weeks ago *sigh*.


----------



## charliebear

:happydance: Happy Due Date Jen&Freddie!! :happydance:


----------



## Ria_Rose

Just kicked the cat out!!!

I can't believe him! He won't go out at night and as we haven't got a cat flap this means he gets locked in the kitchen, where he goes on all the surfaces and i have to spend every morning wiping them down with anti-bacterial wipes.

2 days ago - he got poo stuck to his tail and had smeared it on the hallway walls before we realised, yesterday he stood in it and walked it around the kitchen - I had to go out for supplies of extra strong floor cleaner, mops and scrubbers.

Today! I had a lay in with bnb and the tv, came downstairs and there is 'chocolate' blobs on the floor - its all stuck to his long fur at his rear end. I could have screamed. Was very close to tears. All my hard work cleaning up yesterday and then icome down to this!!

All i could think is what if he did it when i have the baby!!! Not to mention the fact i'm not ment to go near cat poo when pregnant due to risk of Toxoplasmosis.

Rang OH and have agreed the cat goes out every night now.

RANT OVER. :blush:

I know it's not his fault and he really has no idea what he's done wrong. But with the baby due I'm on serious germ alert.


----------



## MummyJade

Hey ladies, 
how are we all? Happy due date Jen & Freddie, I am now 8 DAYS OVER DUE! cant believe it was hoping she would be here by now! MIL getting on my nerves ringing me all the time i ignore it and then OH rings me panicking cos she has been on the phone to him moaning! Dog is sleeping after a nice long walk...but it still hasn't done anything to me! so i guess its midwife tomorrow and see what she says about induction! 

xxx


----------



## Jem

Happy due date Jen&freddie xxx

I know what you all mean about this thread going quiet, that's why you need to get your baba's out so you can come over to postnatal etc. I miss you all!!!! xxx

Hope you're all ok xxx


----------



## Ria_Rose

As i was saying we'll be coming to visit you soon if many more go.

I have a slight fear you'll all leave me here and i'll be talking to myself - lol


----------



## Jem

You won't be long I'm sure xxx


----------



## vicwick

Ria_Rose said:


> As i was saying we'll be coming to visit you soon if many more go.
> 
> I have a slight fear you'll all leave me here and i'll be talking to myself - lol

I think i'll be joining you!!! I'm not due for another 2 weeks and i'm certainly not getting any sign at all that bubs will be early thats for sure!!!! I'm geting so impatient, i wouls be fine if it wasn't for my bloody hips hurting i am in agony every night and can't sleep, was crying this morning cos i'm so sick of it, poor DH didn't wanna leave me and go to work bless him.

Its like there's hardly anyone left in the Nov Mummies thread :cry:


----------



## bex

Hi everyone. Hope your all ok, i'm feeling great today and quite positive (although my moods are subject to change by the second)
Seen the midwife today (have done a seperate thread) everything went well. Baby is now 3/5ths engaged which she says is good for a 2nd baby as they often don't engage till labour. Think this is why i feel so good, my body is actually doing something!!

I walked to get my son from school to try and get things going. We live on a very, very steep hill (cars have to go up in 1st gear!!) so if that won't start me off then nothing will!
Only bit of bad news today was that i won;t get a sweep till 41+3 which i was a bit disappointed about, so plan to research DIY sweeps and get my OH to do one!!

So all in all i've had a good day.


----------



## Ria_Rose

Hey Bex glad it went well today, I have MW tomorrow, not met her before - so i will have to tell her the whole sage of growth scans and hospital visits from scratch. *sigh* but hoping she will tell me how engaded he is now - hoping for progress.

Currently half way through a fresh pineapple. OH has suggested the only way to eat more than one is a day is jucing them. But i won't try that until 40 weeks. i like pineapple usually but it is very acidic. My mouth is already stinging. :sick:

God knows why i'm doing this - I seriously am convinced he's not coming out anytime soon.


----------



## Ria_Rose

*Special dates*
Well i didn't have him yesterday on my Nan's birthday, so if he's going to come out on a special date that leaves;
* the 14th (this friday) - exactly 6 months from OH's Bday
* the 18th - MIL helpfully told me was the Dog's birthday, lol.
* the 29th - 10 days late but would match my family's run of 29ths.

Anyone else go special dates coming up.

I keep telling my family that he doesn't have a callendar in there and he can't know what date it is. Besides whenever his birthday is - that will make it a special day.


----------



## MummyJade

Glad all went well for you Bex.
Ria- i hope this friday is lucky for you.... if not one of the others....
I am still waiting for a sign! i got a bit of back ache but i am not reading to much into it as i know i will just be disappointed! I got midwife tomorrow to talk about induction at 4 o clock....so i still have 23 hours and 15 mins for her to arrive by herself..... which i very much doubt! lol! cant believe i am have done to day 8! 
any plans for tonight? 

xxx


----------



## vicwick

Ria_Rose said:


> *Special dates*
> Well i didn't have him yesterday on my Nan's birthday, so if he's going to come out on a special date that leaves;
> * the 14th (this friday) - exactly 6 months from OH's Bday
> * the 18th - MIL helpfully told me was the Dog's birthday, lol.
> * the 29th - 10 days late but would match my family's run of 29ths.
> 
> Anyone else go special dates coming up.
> 
> I keep telling my family that he doesn't have a callendar in there and he can't know what date it is. Besides whenever his birthday is - that will make it a special day.

Well it was my birthday yesterday but no sign and the only other special date we have this month is 14th, me and DH met on 14th July and got married on 14th May so hoping 14th are lucky for us!!!! and my brother gets back fom thailand on 14th too so at least the whole family will be here if anything does happen!!! fingers crossed for Friday!!!!


----------



## Ria_Rose

VicWick - :dust: for friday.

Mummyjade - at least the end is in sight.

Tonight? No plans, I've made Corned Beef Hash which is bubbling away on the stove waiting for OH to come home. There is still a bowl of pineapple sat next to me, not sure I can face it without a slice of bread to take the acid mouth away, lol.

Nothing on Tv tonight is there?


----------



## vicwick

ooo that sounds like a lovely tea mmmmmmm i'm makikng nachos tonight cos off out to my mates so wanted summit quick, and as a bonus spicy salsa to see if i can get things moving!!!!!

Oh noooooooooo i just discovered the stretch marks attacking my tummy :cry: where the hell did they all come from!!!!!! thought i'd escaped but they got me in the end :dohh: 

There is NEVER anything good on telly its been soooooo poo lately!!!!


----------



## charliebear

:hi: I'm still here :hissy: Looks like your stuck with me for a bit longer!! :rofl:

Well naff all was happening before the sweep, so we'll have to wait it out....and see if anything happens!!


----------



## charliebear

Ria_Rose said:


> As i was saying we'll be coming to visit you soon if many more go.
> 
> I have a slight fear you'll all leave me here and i'll be talking to myself - lol

Well, at the latest I'm here till Monday..... 

Bex - glad its going well!! :happydance:



Ria_Rose said:


> VicWick - :dust: for friday.
> 
> Mummyjade - at least the end is in sight.
> 
> Tonight? No plans, I've made Corned Beef Hash which is bubbling away on the stove waiting for OH to come home. There is still a bowl of pineapple sat next to me, not sure I can face it without a slice of bread to take the acid mouth away, lol.
> 
> Nothing on Tv tonight is there?

I went to tesco and bought the preprepared fresh pineapple after my sweep have eaten one portion and there's another in the fridge....really dont think its going to work for me!!! 

Think I'll watch CSI before bed....nowt else on!!


----------



## bubba4

HUgs Charliebear hope something happens soon for you.

I have been pre-occupied with sisters baby and also went and grabbed some presents today. 

Had MW today and she said no sweep till next tuesday have to wait till 40weeks, :( although did inform me baby is 4/5th engaged which is very odd as normally after your 1st baby they tend not to engage. So can only be a good thing I guess, none of my other preganacies have engaged till actual labour.

Everything was fine so just waiting, just had a bath and am sitting watching telly for a bit.

Hope evryone is ok :D


----------



## Eoz

:wohoo::wohoo:I'm a mummy!(again!)My god it still hasn't sunk in.will fill you all in properly later xx

Hey hunnies.Been dying to pop in and say :hi: and :hug: to you all.How are you all?do we have any signs yet?I will catch up properly later.

Congrats Tootsie xxx

Bubba4 Thank you babe for everything and it was nice to speak to you all be it rushed!!Glad mw appt went well.How's your leg? xxxxxxxxxx

Vicwick.Your baby never came on your birthday but mine did,How uncanny as you are mytext buddy!It was kylie Minouges bday also.hope you go in to labour soon xxxxxxxxxx

:hug: to you all and here is some dust to help you along the way xxxxx :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## MummyJade

Morning ladies, 

Bubba4 glad your little one is playing ball.... and hopefully you wont need a sweep.
Congrats 4thbump.... 

Well i have been up since 3:40am with back ache and pains but they are all different times apart! so maybe this is something! i have got midwife today at 4 o clock to talk about getting induced which i might not need now! Sent OH off to work and he left at 6:20 and has already rang twice! asking if i need him home! bless him.... my mum is worse! she is ringing all the time.... i think i could have trouble with them when things really kick off! 

hope everyone else is well 
xxx


----------



## Eoz

ooo good luck hun sounds promising xxx


----------



## Ria_Rose

Bubba4 - Engaded with a 5th is very good news, if not fingers crossed on the Sweep. :dust:

4thbump - Congratulations, and thanks for the dust.

MummyJade - that sound very promising, here's hoping they get regular. :dust:

Charliebear - sorry the sweep didn't work, fingers crossed for next week (if not b4) :dust:

Also watched CSI - Miami and NY - OH got mardi as they were 2 part episodes and so neither really ended.

Ate a whole pineapple in one evening, don't fancy that B4.

Have MW at 12 - hoping she can give me some light at the end of the tunnel - i'll take an accurate measurement on engadement if nothing else. Also not looking forward to it as i've not met her b4 so will have to explain my recent history of scans and hospital visits again. Mustn't forget to mention how hard my bump has suddenly gotten - probably nothing, but with his low liquid think i'd rather mention it.


----------



## luvbunsazzle

Morning ladies
Well today is going to be a long day i think, have already begun being sick, sitting on the toilet, and because im sick so much as Mark isn't here to stop me, i always give myself awul back ache, i feel so ill, yet again :(

Congrats to 4thbump, good to have you back hunni, and look forward to hearing all about it. 
MummyJade i hope this is the start of something for you, Good luck with midwife today.
Bubba4 your like me 4/5th engaged, and due the day after, who will pop first i wonder!!! :D


----------



## luvbunsazzle

*HAPPY 39 WEEKS 
RIA ROSE*


----------



## Ria_Rose

luvbunsazzle said:


> *HAPPY 39 WEEKS
> RIA ROSE*

hehe i forgot. Thankyou. :hugs:

For some reason i thought my DD was next friday, can't believe its only a week away. Not that he seems to have any intention of making an appearance.

Also got my first flat out "is he here yet then?" text last night :dohh: I didn't bother to reply.


----------



## MummyJade

Sorry your not feeling great luvbun.
Ria Rose a week and counting..... 
I am still having pains but irregular so i am pottering around checking all is sorted! 
OH has called again he will be home at 12/12:30 so we are going to walk the dog round the field near us.... got last of babys towels in wash! and going to check hospital bag.... midwife called i am going at 3 instead of 4 cos she has a gap! but didnt tell her about pains as i dont want to jinx it! I am watching Jeremy Kyle and there is this old man on there and he is so sweet and funny! xx


----------



## Ria_Rose

i have that program on, normally it's just chavs shouting about DNA tests - think i'm always just relieved it's not me, and i know who my baby's Daddy is, lol.


----------



## luvbunsazzle

Ooo heres hoping mummyjade, keeping fingers crossed for you.
Ha ha, i have heard by 3 people now, god sickness is a sign labour is coming, so ive said yea i know, ive been sick since the day i found out i was pregnant, i definatly know labour is bloody coming, just dont know when!! GRRRRRRRR


----------



## Ria_Rose

lol, same with toliet habbits. It's a sign! So apparently he's been coming for a month - must be a bloody long birth cannal. lol.

Jeremy Kyle now has Jailbird Lesbians *sigh* there has to be something else on TV. Where is Philip and Fern?


----------



## luvbunsazzle

LOL god all these signs were having Ria, sickness, toileting, my god do you think were having a baby by any chance!!!

Ive got ANTM on in the background, sereis 2 seen it so many times before!!


----------



## vicwick

Morning ladies

Luvbun - so sorry your not well today :hugs:

ria - happy 39 weeks yey

Well i keep getting period type cramps all the time but not tightenings or anything :dohh:

Oh and the bloody texts have started "any signs yet" "is the baby not here yet" :hissy: 

Had a bit better sleep last night my hips weren't as bad as usual but having very very starnge dreams!!!


----------



## Ria_Rose

i think i need a standard text to snap back at them OR i will ignor them and then they can keep wondering.

Facebook status now reads:



> Rianna has 1 week till her due date ... and no he's not here yet.


----------



## vicwick

haha grat idea think i'll change my facebook status now!!!! My cousin text yesterday cos her mam had told her i was overdue!!!! bloody liar haha


----------



## Ria_Rose

I think they believe that if they don't ask we'll accuse them of not caring ... like we have a mental list of those people who didn't ask - little do they know my list is of all the people who have stupidly asked me.

I appreciate the 'hope you're ok' and good lucks, but its just rude to just text to see if he's here.

Do they think we're going to forget to tell them?


----------



## luvbunsazzle

i know my cousin text me after months of not hearing from her yesterday the text reading
"is baby here yet? I bet your well big!"

My reply was throwing the phone, then ringing Mark and ranting, does she not think she would of been told if baby was here, and also if the baby was here, why would i still be well big!!!


----------



## Ria_Rose

:rofl: "well big" :rofl: tell her no you haven't had the baby but you're already got your figuer back, isn't that great?

People i haven't seen in ages are suddenly ringing me, and i bet they all suddenly want to visit too after he makes an enterance.


----------



## luvbunsazzle

I know it makes me chuckle!!! I lost contact with a few people, then yesterday im bombarded with text after text "hence the throwing of the phone" from all these randomners!! im like you didnt want to know before, so why now!!!


----------



## MummyJade

I hate the 'any pains' texts! gets on my nerves as well i just ignore them..... 
OH let it slip i was having pains to MIL so she has been ringing but only answered 1 out of 5! i cant be dealing with her! just is interested cos we are having a girl.... if it was a boy be a different matter! OH is on his way home bless him.... i think now he is starting to worry....after 9 months of the chilled mode! 
I never realized you got paid 250 pound going on Jeremy Kyle! you gotta love how everyone likes to shout their business on telly! 

You cant beat a bit this morning! xxx


----------



## Ria_Rose

Even my Mum started doing it!!

And when I just can't be bothered answering the phone she panics that I've fallen over and can't get up. The fact that this has never happened in the last 27 years doesn't seem to console her...

I don't think the fact that OH threatened not to tell her when I was in labour helps ... the second I have a my first tiny conntraction, she'll be at panic stations and in the car and driving the hour and half to our house. Even if I am in hospital by then (which i doubt) she'll only be told she can't visit unil openning hours. So I figuered it would be better to wait until he's here. 

But I think it has just encouraged her to ring more often. As thou she might catch us out sneaking over to the hospital.


----------



## charliebear

Congratulations 4thbump!! :happydance:

Hope this is it for you MummyJade!!

Good luck at MW Ria Rose and Happy 39 Weeks!!

:hugs: Luvbun hope you feel better soon!!

OMG, I'm hating the 'any sign?' 'any pains?' txt's!! :hissy: I've started to ignore them, so now my sister and mam are getting pestered!! :dohh: 
I really dont undestand people do they think were not going to tell them!!

Well, as you can see i'm still here, think i'm in it for the long run.....tried having a word with :baby: last night telling him that induction on monday isnt a good thing, would be better to come out willingly!! 
So got some back pain and crampy feelings......will go for a walk later I think!!


----------



## luvbunsazzle

Morning Charliebear
Here's hoping the cramps and pains turn into something more, and the walk helps. Good on your for having words with LO lets hope he listens!! :D


----------



## Ria_Rose

Charliebear - Tell him he has 4 days to come out willingly or they're coming in to get him! Maybe that will work.


----------



## charliebear

luvbunsazzle said:


> Morning Charliebear
> Here's hoping the cramps and pains turn into something more, and the walk helps. Good on your for having words with LO lets hope he listens!! :D

Morning!! 
Hoping he's listening....at this rate he's going to end up being forced out!! and wont have a Daddy to cuddle - first words he said to me this morning...'You not had that babby yet?' :hissy: I'm going to kill him!! :rofl:

Are you feeling any better?? x


----------



## luvbunsazzle

charliebear said:


> luvbunsazzle said:
> 
> 
> Morning Charliebear
> Here's hoping the cramps and pains turn into something more, and the walk helps. Good on your for having words with LO lets hope he listens!! :D
> 
> Morning!!
> Hoping he's listening....at this rate he's going to end up being forced out!! and wont have a Daddy to cuddle - first words he said to me this morning...'You not had that babby yet?' :hissy: I'm going to kill him!! :rofl:
> 
> Are you feeling any better?? xClick to expand...

Men hey!!! LOL Mark has been quite good lately, getting in from work, and first thing he says is come here, gives me a kiss and cuddle and says "dont listen to anyone Grape will come when Grape wants to come" Bless him

Still feeling sick, it's doing my head in, got nothing to bring up though, just stupid yellow bile. GRRR Im use to the sickness now though, i dont think it's stopped since march 10th when i found out lol!!


----------



## charliebear

Hopefully it wont be long till Grape decides to come out!! 

Aww, how sweet!!

It's really weird, OH is getting excited but nervous, he has just as many mood swings as me!! :rofl:


----------



## luvbunsazzle

Me and Mark were talking last night about being nerveous, were both a little nerveous about it all, not about the labour and giving birth, the way i see it, it's got to come out one way or another, thats why god invented pain relif!! but it's more the thought of having a real baby, real responsibilities, and someones life in our hands to make decisons for. SCARY THOUGHT!!! LOL

Aidan will be here before you know it, and if need be he can have my due date of the 17th, i'll let him this once, but would definatly be nicer if he came alot sooner for you.


----------



## vicwick

My MIL rang me the other day which i ignored cos she ALWAYS manages to ring when me or me and DH are about to eat our lunch or dinner i dunno how she manages it!!!! Anyway so i rang her back once we'd finished and she was like "ooo i thought something had happened i called last night and there was no answer" i told her well we were shopping last night and i've just been getting my tea and reminded her that i had in fact text her the night before about my birthday meal. Does she honestly think we're gonna have this baby in secret and not tell her its here lol?! Crazy!!!!!


----------



## charliebear

luvbunsazzle said:


> Me and Mark were talking last night about being nerveous, were both a little nerveous about it all, not about the labour and giving birth, the way i see it, it's got to come out one way or another, thats why god invented pain relif!! but it's more the thought of having a real baby, real responsibilities, and someones life in our hands to make decisons for. SCARY THOUGHT!!! LOL
> 
> Aidan will be here before you know it, and if need be he can have my due date of the 17th, i'll let him this once, but would definatly be nicer if he came alot sooner for you.

This time next week I'm going to have a baby.... really scary!!! Even though that was the whole point....OMG!!! 

Thanks, its more likely to be the 18th tho, if we last to induction!! As I dont go to the hospital till 9pm!! (thats if there's space!!)


----------



## bex

Hi everyone.
I'm not feeling as good today, knew it wouldn't last!!
Been in to town to get my nursing bras but they didn't have my size, so i've got to order them later. I feel a bit faint, sick and uncomfy today. I've got loads of pressure down below aswell.
Got back from town to 2 messsages from my MIL on the answer phone to see if anythings happened or if i need her to sit with me???? Let me think about that for a second?? NO THANKS!!
Still feeling positive though.


----------



## MummyJade

Well Ladies i am back from midwife..... 

I am in EARLY LABOUR! 1-2 cm (closer to 2) dilated already and when she checked she done a stretch and sweep! she seemed pleased.... she made an appointment with consultant for monday at 9:30am just to cover themselves but she said LO should be here by then :happydance: so i am now home walked the dog and going to have a nice relaxing night pottering about.... i also lost my plug at bout 12ish this afternoon! 

so its just sitting it out! Hope everyone else is good? 
I ignore me MIL 2! she stresses me out! asking stupid questions! 
xxx am off to check up on you lot xx


----------



## Ria_Rose

vicwick said:


> My MIL rang me the other day which i ignored cos she ALWAYS manages to ring when me or me and DH are about to eat our lunch or dinner i dunno how she manages it!!!! Anyway so i rang her back once we'd finished and she was like "ooo i thought something had happened i called last night and there was no answer" i told her well we were shopping last night and i've just been getting my tea and reminded her that i had in fact text her the night before about my birthday meal. Does she honestly think we're gonna have this baby in secret and not tell her its here lol?! Crazy!!!!!

I sympathise. I am apparently not allowed to be unavailable on the phone! Surely it's us who is ment to panic if we can't get hold of them, not the other way around?



charliebear said:


> luvbunsazzle said:
> 
> 
> Me and Mark were talking last night about being nerveous, were both a little nerveous about it all, not about the labour and giving birth, the way i see it, it's got to come out one way or another, thats why god invented pain relif!! but it's more the thought of having a real baby, real responsibilities, and someones life in our hands to make decisons for. SCARY THOUGHT!!! LOL
> 
> Aidan will be here before you know it, and if need be he can have my due date of the 17th, i'll let him this once, but would definatly be nicer if he came alot sooner for you.
> 
> This time next week I'm going to have a baby.... really scary!!! Even though that was the whole point....OMG!!!
> 
> Thanks, its more likely to be the 18th tho, if we last to induction!! As I dont go to the hospital till 9pm!! (thats if there's space!!)Click to expand...

I got a bad case of nerves this morning. (If we hadn't banned the word I'd think it was an other one of those 'signs' lol)

I was worried I hadn't properly bonded with the baby yet, adn what if he comes out and I don't get the whole uphoria everyone keeps telling me about? :cry:

He's actually OK on the inside, he doesn't need actively feeding/changing/burping/entertaining.... my body does it automatically. lol. Maybe I should stop wishing him out, and start crossing my legs. - If nothing else some reverse psychology might work.

---
MW appointment was the boring usual stuff. Except she doesn't think he's very engaded - :hissy:

I was brave and ventured into town afterwards (despite the scarey roundabout system), got some last min hosp bag stuff, more RL capsuls, and some pampering stuff. I got me and OH face packs. And treated myself to some overly large PJs so I can slob around the house tommorrow - and maybe hospital if i don;t ahve a c-section.

I also (in an effort to undo the 'lack of bonding' feeling) stopped into TKMax and bought him some expensive knitted sleep suits - that he probably doens't need. lol. And was singing to him all the way back. - Poor child.


----------



## luvbunsazzle

Morning ladies
How are we all today? On the morning of a full moon ey!!
Charliebear you have your 2nd sweep today, hoping the magic works for you hun.
I have the midwife this afternoon, be another dull and no doubt wasted visit seem to be having alot of those lately. GRRRR
Over at my mum and dad's for the day, so my dad is coming midwife with me, bless him, now isn't that sweet, he's all excited.


----------



## didda

Morning Everyone! Hope you are all ok!
I am up and about after the first good nights sleep in ages! :sleep:
I have my second sweep booked in for this afternoon, and if that fails then I am booked in for induction on Saturday afternoon if there is a bed for me! (Fingers crossed there will be)
So the end is in sight! I should finally meet my baby by the weekend!!! 
:dust: to everyone! xxx


----------



## luvbunsazzle

Great news Didda, i hope the sweep works for you, so you can go naturally and not have to wait for induction, but like you said, at least now the end is in sight


----------



## bex

Hi everyone, just wondering if the full moon has worked for anyone yet? Its done nothing for me, yet!!


----------



## luvbunsazzle

Well it's rather quiet on the Nov board this morning, so here is hoping it's worked for someone at least. Gutted its not me though :hissy:


----------



## didda

Didn't do anything for me either! Although hope it did for some! Come on mother moon! xx


----------



## charliebear

Hi Mummy's, 

It hasnt worked for me either!! :hissy: Got one hell of a BH this morning though, really strong!
So the plan is, I'm going for the second of my sweeps this afternoon!! Really not looking forward to it. :cry:

Good luck at the MW Luvbun :hugs:

Didda hope your sweep works 

Going to give us all some dust to help us along!!

:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## vicwick

Morning ladies

Wow it is quiet this morning!!! Well i had pains coming every 25 mins last night for a couple of hours then they bloody stopped!!!!!! Was not happy!!!

But i'm 38 weeks today yey, off to pick up my TENS machine today from the hospital and going shopping for some nursing bras too as baby has dropped!! :happydance: but god i've been getting horrible heartburn still!!!! coulnd't sleep cos of it last night had to prop myself up all night.


----------



## Ria_Rose

Morning ladies!!!

Luvbun - Good look with the MW :flower: Felt like i was joinning you on the sickness front last night - not good.

Didda & Charliebear - Good look with the sweep :flower:

Vicwick - Sorry they stopped, sounds like the start of something thou - get on that ball and start drinking the RL tea, lol.

It's full moon tonight i think so there's still time for it to work for us ladies!! Don't give up hope. I had a good chat with that moon last night (in LOs room as it's sun/moon lit at night) will have to keep trying.

Currently laying in bed with my legs in the air after a quick 7am :sex: sess. lol. :blush: i'm leaving nothing to chance.

What is the plan for today the ladies?


----------



## Ria_Rose

:flower: Also ... *more good luck to Mummyjade and Jen&freddie* who last i heard sounded like they were in early labour :flower:

I hope this is it for you girls. :hug:


----------



## bex

Ria rose- I'm so jeleous (sp!)of your morning :sex:, our 3 year old has been up at 5am every morning for the past 3 mornings!!

Hope everyone who's having their sweep today gets on ok.

I've been cleaning all morning, just stopped for lunch.
Still got a bit to do, but am going to have a rest now. 

Done my shopping online and double checked my homebirth stuff.

I looked online last night for info on the moon. I found out that my son was born on a full moon! I think there is a fullish moon for the next 2 nights. I gazed up at last nights moon and it was gorgeous.

No signs as yet though. Don't mind going into labour today but don't really want to give birth today as its my MIL birthday :hissy: and also the 13th!!


----------



## Ria_Rose

Apparently 7.19 tonight is when we need to be dancing naked under it, lol, as this is when it's brightest.

It must be hard fitting in early morning nookie with a 5 year old in the house. lol. We were way too shattered last night and besides i feel like a sex pest if I harrass him for it everynight. :blush: lol.


----------



## luvbunsazzle

CongratulationsMummyjadeA Baby Girl For You​


----------



## Ria_Rose

luvbunsazzle said:


> CongratulationsMummyjadeA Baby Girl For You​

:cloud9: Yeay!!!! Congratulations MummyJade!!! :cloud9:


----------



## bex

Congratulations xxx


----------



## Ria_Rose

O o o I think I'm having a few Braxton Hicks, its hard to tell, I've not felt any before.

I know its not really a sign of anything impending, but i was feeling left out. lol.


----------



## Ria_Rose

28 out of 61 Nov Mummies have given birth already!

That's almost half, and it's only the 13th


----------



## luvbunsazzle

Well girls im back, have wrote up visit in another thread, but nothing much to report. Went well, thats it really. 
3/5th today


----------



## Ria_Rose

Glad it went well. At least you have your light at the end of the tunnel now.

On the brightside, if all else fails you'll only have 16 days till Grape is here.


----------



## luvbunsazzle

I know but 16 days feels like a decade, i feel like i have been pregnant forever!!! Originally my due date was 23rd Oct, so being put back 3 weeks felt like a a lifetime. GRRRR Hurry up Grape!!!


----------



## Ria_Rose

Oh that must be annoying. Watching that date come and go.

Can't believe at one point they were going to be talking about inducing after the 31st of October. He'd be a few weeks old by now. But that was based on him not growing properly - so obviously I'm glad that didn't happen.


----------



## luvbunsazzle

I know im glad that didnt happen for you, but would of been nice for you to have LO!!
GRRR why am i so god damn impataint all of a sudden


----------



## Ria_Rose

I think it's boredom from the waiting. I have it too.

Today I was thinking I feel a bit like life is on hold until LO gets here. Everything is "well, once JJ is here..." *sigh*

Everything is here, clean, ready and waiting - just need a baby to put in it.

It's the waiting thats killing me.


----------



## bex

Well we've all nearly done another day of waiting girls.


----------



## Ria_Rose

bex said:


> Well we've all nearly done another day of waiting girls.

Phew! One more down! One day closer.

That's a good way of thinking about it Bex.

Although much longer and I shall require a medal every day I get through, lol.


----------



## XKatX

Hi guys, how are we all??? There's FAR too many pages for me to read through, so you'll just have to give me a quick update!
I hope you are all doing well and are starting to feel that things are moving along for you!!
Oliver is nearly 2 weeks now - I can't believe it! He is such a good boy - only up once in the night for a feed and nappy change. He's constantly on the go during the day though! It's an absolute pleasure to have him and I am so in love, you wouldn't believe!
Good luck to you all for your due dates!!!
Lots of love x x


----------



## bex

Wow, almost 2 wks already, thats flown by. Glad your ok xx


----------



## didda

:cry: my sweep has done nothing!!!!
She said that although things were better than the other day, it was still soft but closed :hissy: ! 
Looks like I will be getting induced on Saturday, at least get to meet my baby soon!!! 
:hugs: to everyone playing the waiting game! It is so frustrating...

I have started a new thread on sam#3~on~way - had a text saying she was having contractions after her sweep so fingers crossed this is it for her! Good Luck Sam xxx


----------



## Jem

XKatX said:


> Hi guys, how are we all??? There's FAR too many pages for me to read through, so you'll just have to give me a quick update!
> I hope you are all doing well and are starting to feel that things are moving along for you!!
> Oliver is nearly 2 weeks now - I can't believe it! He is such a good boy - only up once in the night for a feed and nappy change. He's constantly on the go during the day though! It's an absolute pleasure to have him and I am so in love, you wouldn't believe!
> Good luck to you all for your due dates!!!
> Lots of love x x

He's a good boy!!! Wish my Ollie would only wake once! Last night he was good and only got up twice but the 4 nights before that he was up every 2 hours!!!!! Think it must be a growth spurt as he was having all his milk everytime!!!

I can't believe how time flies, Ollie is 3 weeks old on Sat, eek!!! 

Hope you're all ok xxx


----------



## Jem

didda said:


> :cry: my sweep has done nothing!!!!
> She said that although things were better than the other day, it was still soft but closed :hissy: !
> Looks like I will be getting induced on Saturday, at least get to meet my baby soon!!!
> :hugs: to everyone playing the waiting game! It is so frustrating...
> 
> I have started a new thread on sam#3~on~way - had a text saying she was having contractions after her sweep so fingers crossed this is it for her! Good Luck Sam xxx

Hope something happens soon xxx


----------



## charliebear

Ria_Rose said:


> Apparently 7.19 tonight is when we need to be dancing naked under it, lol, as this is when it's brightest.
> 
> It must be hard fitting in early morning nookie with a 5 year old in the house. lol. We were way too shattered last night and besides i feel like a sex pest if I harrass him for it everynight. :blush: lol.

Right then thats it, I'm going dancing and moon gazing tonight....not long to go!!!

I'm not getting any nookie :cry: _If any of you girls go for an internal and want nookie afterwards leave the OH outside!!_ Once they hear MW can feel the head thats it!! :rofl:

:happydance: Congratulations MummyJade!! :happydance:



didda said:


> :cry: my sweep has done nothing!!!!
> She said that although things were better than the other day, it was still soft but closed :hissy: !
> Looks like I will be getting induced on Saturday, at least get to meet my baby soon!!!
> :hugs: to everyone playing the waiting game! It is so frustrating...

:cry: My sweep has done nothing too!!! :hugs:
Good luck for Saturday hun. x

Although it wasnt as painful and baby has moved down since Tuesday, so back on Saturday if nothing has happened for my 3rd and final sweep. 
So, just got to wait it out!!


----------



## Ria_Rose

sam#3~on~way - Good luck!! Hope this is it for her!!

Kat and Jem - 2 and 3 weeks? Doesn't seem like yesterday.

Didda - Sorry the sweep didn't work, at least there is the induction light at the end of the tunnel.

Charliebear - 3rd sweep? Oh sweetie. :hugs: Why don't they offer induction already?



charliebear said:


> I'm not getting any nookie :cry: _If any of you girls go for an internal and want nookie afterwards leave the OH outside!!_ Once they hear MW can feel the head thats it!! :rofl:

Lol I will take that advice.


----------



## charliebear

Ria_Rose said:


> Charliebear - 3rd sweep? Oh sweetie. :hugs: Why don't they offer induction already?

Still got to wait till Monday night!! :hissy: 
Only thing that has happened since the last sweep was baby has moved down abit, at least this sweep didnt hurt!! x


----------



## Ria_Rose

Well that's encouraging, think it's only ment to hurt if you weren't really ready for it. Maybe 3rd time lucky for you :hugs: I hope so.


----------



## luvbunsazzle

Evening girls
Kat i cant believe Oliver is 2 weeks already, bless him, great news re his sleeping.
Jem i also cant believe little Ollie is 3 weeks already, wait till Grape comes and we'll do lunch in Leicester :D
Didda & Charliebear im sorry the sweep hasnt done anything, here's hoping something happens soon for you both.
Great news re sam, really hoping this is it for her


----------



## Ria_Rose

WOW, it was a slow night here in Novemeber Mummies, or is the full moon working her magic already? lol.


----------



## didda

*Sam~#3 on the Way has had her baby! *
Harry was born at 2.33am weighing 8lb 1oz, born at home with her other children present!
Huge Congratulations Sam and welcome to the world Harry xx


----------



## bex

I'm still here, bloody moon has done nothing for me :cry:

Never mind, am trying my hardest to stay positive.

Having a lazy day today with my little boy Kian. He doesn't go to school on fridays and i've told him today might be our last mummy and kian day, (well hopefully.) He's really excited.

Nothing to report really, have got tummy ache and feel a bit odd (OH says iam odd!!!) but thats about it.

My hubby asked me this morning if i'd had any pains in the night as i kept saying ouch and breathing heavily!!! I do remember something, but was obviously too tired to wake up!!!

Well 1 day till my due date. Hurry up baby xx


----------



## Ria_Rose

Congratulations Sam!!!! Glad she got the home birth she wanted.

Bex - Can't be long now :)

I've given up thinking he's going to arrive b4 his DD, esp as he hasn't engaded much. In fact I'm going to set a new 'expected date of delivery' about 10 days after DD (until i get an induction date to aim for). lol.


----------



## vicwick

Morning ladies!!!

Congrats Sam yey :happydance:

Well i just keep getting crampy pains all the time but no contractions :cry: they feel excatly like perios type pains which sucks but i'm hopin it means ym body is at least preparing for sonething!!!

Off to get my eyebrows waxed today then going to see my little brother (he's 21 haha not really little) cos he's getting back from Thailand today and then just lazing about i think!!!! 

So Mother moon did absolutely nothing for me last night!!!!

Is it too late for me to start on rasb leaf tablets now??? should i have started ages ago does anyone know???

Hope everyone else is doing well xx


----------



## Ria_Rose

Never too late for RL tea. It won't induce but will apparently help condition the uterus. In fact its ment to be most effective once you're already in labour and to help with milk let down afterwards.

As mother moon seems to have missed me off her schedual. Maybe the new moon will help - ment to mean new beginings etc. But that's not until the 27th, which is too late for some of our ladies.

Well to help my own mindset, I've set a new realistic EDA - 'Expected Date of Arrival' for 2 weeks time. If i can convince myself he's not arriving till then I'm hoping the waiting will be more bearable, lol.


----------



## luvbunsazzle

Morning ladies
Congrats to Sam and Rachie, the moon worked for you two :D
Well im still here, still waiting, really thought something was happening last night, was getting all prepared, was in agony with cramping pains, rushed to the toilet, had really bad run's TMI sorry and was badly sick at the same time, but then nothing. GRRRRRRR
Marks off work today, he has a dodgy foot, so he has been hogging the comptuer lots. Bless him
Hope your all ok


----------



## vicwick

Ria_Rose said:


> Never too late for RL tea. It won't induce but will apparently help condition the uterus. In fact its ment to be most effective once you're already in labour and to help with milk let down afterwards.
> 
> As mother moon seems to have missed me off her schedual. Maybe the new moon will help - ment to mean new beginings etc. But that's not until the 27th, which is too late for some of our ladies.
> 
> Well to help my own mindset, I've set a new realistic EDA - 'Expected Date of Arrival' for 2 weeks time. If i can convince myself he's not arriving till then I'm hoping the waiting will be more bearable, lol.

hmm well 27th is my due date so ya never know maybe i'm destined to go on my due date :dohh: lets just hope i don't go over haha

Oooo think i'll nip out and get some capsules today then!!!! 

This is how desperate i got last night you know that info we were given about ingesting sperm is apparently better than it going onto the cervix well.......:blush: i thought it was worth a try!!!! But it didn't bloody work!!!! :hissy:

DH was so funny last night he just kept saying "i feel so used" :rofl: bless him


----------



## Ria_Rose

2 Holland and Barretts in my area said they hadn't had a delivery of the capsuls for weeks, think it's a supply problem, they did have the tea thou. I got my capsuls from a mens health / body building shop lol. And boots don't stock them for some reason.



vicwick said:


> This is how desperate i got last night you know that info we were given about ingesting sperm is apparently better than it going onto the cervix well.......:blush: i thought it was worth a try!!!! But it didn't bloody work!!!! :hissy:

Don't tell my OH - he'll think his luck is in. lol. 

He jokingly asked if I told you lot that we'd been trying :sex: to get the baby out - he was mortified when i said yes, lol.


----------



## vicwick

Gonna see if there's a H&B near my OH's work otherwise its a trip out for me!!! 

God i know if DH knew i'd posted that he'd be so embarassed hehe


----------



## Ria_Rose

You can also order them online:

https://www.hollandandbarrett.com/pages/product_detail.asp?pid=191
https://www.hollandandbarrett.com/pages/product_detail.asp?pid=1009
https://www.hollandandbarrett.com/pages/product_detail.asp?pid=1511


----------



## Jem

luvbunsazzle said:


> Evening girls
> Kat i cant believe Oliver is 2 weeks already, bless him, great news re his sleeping.
> Jem i also cant believe little Ollie is 3 weeks already, wait till Grape comes and we'll do lunch in Leicester :D
> Didda & Charliebear im sorry the sweep hasnt done anything, here's hoping something happens soon for you both.
> Great news re sam, really hoping this is it for her


Sounds like a plan to me! O:) xxx


----------



## Ria_Rose

Wow, it's quiet here these days, lol.

I'm kicking myself out the door to go to Asda, with the promise of a starbucks.

However I'm very upset, as I've heard that they aren't doing the Special Christmas Coffees this year :hissy: I've been waiting for my gingerbread or egg-nog late all year. :cry:

Well at least they still do a carmel mac ... but I'm still sulking.

-----
Update, I'm so sad i know - I went on the website and they haven't stopped the gingerbread just the egg-nog, phew:

https://starbucks.co.uk/NR/rdonlyres/A7F45BC2-DD1A-4F67-A9F4-33DD690E802A/7192/100x100_gingerbread_latte.jpg


----------



## vicwick

Our starbucks have got the gingerbread one's on at the mo!!!! so they might be coming soon!!

I just attempted to go to asda and there were cars all over the place so i turned the car round and came home there was no chance i was even gonna attempt going in there i hate it when its busy!!!!!!

Hubby's been to H&B and they said they don't have the Rasb leaf capsules cos of a shortage :dohh: must be the same everywhere so told him to just get me the tea, hope i like it!!!!


----------



## luvbunsazzle

Evening girls
Another quiet day, it's cause to many of the November mummies has babies in October, or are popping them out now!!!
Anyone heard from Charliebear, hope she is ok, not like her to of not come on.
Just making a cottage pie for dinner, but with turkey mince as i dont eat red meat, first time Mark will have tried it, he's a red meat kind of guy lol!!!
We had a nice afternoon sex session lol, but hasnt even set off a bh so no hope for me!!
Oh well!!!


----------



## charliebear

luvbunsazzle said:


> Evening girls
> Another quiet day, it's cause to many of the November mummies has babies in October, or are popping them out now!!!
> Anyone heard from Charliebear, hope she is ok, not like her to of not come on.
> Just making a cottage pie for dinner, but with turkey mince as i dont eat red meat, first time Mark will have tried it, he's a red meat kind of guy lol!!!
> We had a nice afternoon sex session lol, but hasnt even set off a bh so no hope for me!!
> Oh well!!!

I'm still here Luvbun!! Tea sounds nice too!

Been visiting OH's sister today as whatever happens this weekend we wont be going for sunday lunch!

Well, everything's going ok, apart from still no :baby: I'm getting really impatient now, bump is getting really sore. Not getting my hopes up for my 3rd sweep tomorrow! So trying to get my head around being induced on Monday night. At least OH knows when to tell work he needs to start paternity leave!

Wow, it is quiet on here, must be all of these baby's deciding its time to appear!!
Hope everyone is ok. :hugs:


----------



## Ria_Rose

My starbucks had Ginger bread Latte's in!!! :happydance:

Had one with cream and the largest very berry scone you've ever seen, felt quite sick, lol. Then walked around Asda - doing as many eiles as possible (counts as walking I figuer, but not as wet).

Just stuck a lasagna in the oven. The turkey sheppards pie sounds good Sarah. Turkey is better for you anyway - lower sat fats.

Started to try and get my head around my new 'pretend' due date, and so far it's working. You never know consultant on Monday may give me an even nearer induction date. But as far as I'm concerned he's not coming but till the 29th. :blush: I know I sound crazy, but knowing he could arrive at any time was just leaving me disappointed.


----------



## vicwick

Evening ladies. God it is very quiet isn't it!!!!!

Oooooo i really fancy a starbucks now!!!!!! :cry: i REALLY want a caramel frap mmmmmmm delicious!!!!

Just chillin tonight DH is at his mates for the night probably playing games with his 6 year old cos he never leaves him alone bless him haha 

My bump is so so itchy and i'm hurtin off scratchin :cry: its just so sore now


----------



## Ria_Rose

Wow it is quiet here, I had to retrieve this from the second page of threads!!

Well here's to hoping you are all either in labour or making the most of what could be your last weekend without the cry of LOs. lol.


----------



## didda

Ria_Rose said:


> Wow it is quiet here, I had to retrieve this from the second page of threads!!
> 
> Well here's to hoping you are all either in labour or making the most of what could be your last weekend without the cry of LOs.

I was just thinking the same thing! Hope everyone is enjoying their weekends!
I am off out for lunch with my OH, parents and his mum before heading into hosp for induction! :happydance: 
Wishing everyone, including me!, lots of :dust: xxx


----------



## MummyJade

Hey Mummies....

How are we all? sorry i not managed to catch totally up on everything.... 
so its just a quick message to say... good luck to everyone on appointments/inductions and births.... 

xx off to check up now xx


----------



## Ria_Rose

Good Luck didda!!!!

Welcome back MummyJade, congratulations :hugs:

---------

I have nothing new to report, really. OHs cousin (who i've never met) gave birth to a 7lb 8 baby girl last night, i believe they induced as she was about 10 days overdue. They called her Rachel Marie. Now his family are just waiting for me ... OH got it in the neck this morning for telling his mother I still hadn't 'fired him out yet' :hissy:


----------



## MummyJade

Its good to be back... Midwife just left she is happy so dont have to see her again until tuesday! yay! Aww it will be your time soon huni... OH's they dont think do they! xxx


----------



## Ria_Rose

:dust: :dust:
Happy DD Bex!

MummyJade - have we got a name for LO yet? Or is it a secret? I looked but couldn't find it anywhere ... although if you haven't decided yet, ignor me as I'm sure you're sick of people asking.

Also well done on managing on just the gas and air. :hugs:


----------



## Jem

Happy due date Bex!!! x

Good luck didda, sooo exciting!!! x

Welcome back mummyjade, well done on doing it on just gas and air, I only had gas and air with both my labours so know how well you've done!!!! x


----------



## vicwick

wow it is very quiet!!!! Don't leave me all alone in this thread and go and have all your baby's!!!!! It'll just be me next week talking to myself :cry:

Eveyone keeps saying "oh i think you'll have that baby by next week" cos i'm sooooooo huge!!!! my belly is so so itchy its keeping me awake at night. 

Anyone having any positive signs???? i've had nothing!!!! and haven't got MW til Friday to see how engaged bubs is, hopefully this week will go quick!!!


----------



## luvbunsazzle

Ria is on her way to hospital, have started another thread re this
Hope your all ok
xx


----------



## luvbunsazzle

Well it's another quiet day in the November mummies world, to many of you busy having babies, or playing mummies and daddies now :(
Im in for the long road, i just know it. Nothing, no twinges, no bh's, not a silly sausgae of a sign, so girls your stuck with me, if you do decide to stay with me that is.
Vicwick, i know the feeling, everyone has said to me i would of had the baby last weekend, but im still here, and still waiting!!!
Good luck Didda, hopefully your well on your way.


----------



## charliebear

Happy Due Date Bex :happydance:

Good luck didda. x

Welcome back mummyjade. Congratulations!! :happydance:

Good luck at the hospital Ria. :hugs:

Cant believe how quiet it is in here!!

Well, I've had my 3rd and final sweep today, went for lunch - fish and chips at the beach, came home, collected dog and went for a massive walk. 
So now, I'm sitting propped up on the settee with laptop on my knee with BH and back acheand :baby: dancing! I have till Monday night to go into labour by myself, otherwise its hospital at 9pm for induction. Well either way I get to meet my :baby: soon. 
I'm just so tired and achey and its getting worse!! :hissy:


----------



## luvbunsazzle

Oooo hun, here's hoping something happens for you, im sending you some :dust:
Hope the sweep does something, but like you said Monday isn't to far off :D and maybe the fact it's getting worse is a good sign hun, maybe it's the beginning of something.
Fish and chips on the beach, im very jelous, me wants!! Im coming over!! LOL


----------



## bubba4

Congratulations mummyjade. !! :happydance:

Happy Due Date Bex :dust:

Good luck didda. x

Good luck at the hospital Ria. :hugs:

Luvbun thats how I feel too, I have not slept for 2 nights now where I am in pain with my legs. Am in a shitty mood and just know I am gonna be late :( 

Good luck Charliebear :dust: :dust:

I haven't been on much as been trying to keep busy and also spending time with my new nephew :D


----------



## luvbunsazzle

Hey bubba4, ive been looking out for you, was thinking maybe you had popped, but no congrats on your fb so figurered you'd be playing the doting aunty :D
It sucks waiting dont it, but hey we'll be there soon, im just so fed up!! LOL, especially when so many people are popping, we have December mummies popping before us, now thats not right!! LOL


----------



## charliebear

luvbunsazzle said:


> Oooo hun, here's hoping something happens for you, im sending you some :dust:
> Hope the sweep does something, but like you said Monday isn't to far off :D and maybe the fact it's getting worse is a good sign hun, maybe it's the beginning of something.
> Fish and chips on the beach, im very jelous, me wants!! Im coming over!! LOL

Thanks hun. 
TBH by monday the safest place to be will be th hospital, I'm so bloody tired now by monday I'm not going to have any energy left to help him out!!

How are you doing?? x


----------



## bubba4

luvbunsazzle said:


> Hey bubba4, ive been looking out for you, was thinking maybe you had popped, but no congrats on your fb so figurered you'd be playing the doting aunty :D
> It sucks waiting dont it, but hey we'll be there soon, im just so fed up!! LOL, especially when so many people are popping, we have December mummies popping before us, now thats not right!! LOL

I know how crap is that. I am now getting the oooh no baby yet ??? You know if I have had the baby People would obviousky be told. :hissy: I was never this bad with the others but guess having nephew here now and knowing both were due at same time has made me a little impatient.:cloud9::cloud9:

I would really just like a good nights sleep :D I have been sitting up playing suduko on the DS at 3am 4am ect....

Charliebear hugs for you hun :hugs:


----------



## luvbunsazzle

Aww bless ya hun, well you just try and rest up, gather some energy and have a stern talking with Aidan.
Im fine, just fed up, mind you it's nothing compared to how you must be feeling hun. Am waiting on my Asda delivery, and Mark has the darts on the telly, he is a keen darts player himself, so loves it, bless him, but shall be making him change it over at 7:20 for x factor. LOL


----------



## luvbunsazzle

bubba4 said:


> luvbunsazzle said:
> 
> 
> Hey bubba4, ive been looking out for you, was thinking maybe you had popped, but no congrats on your fb so figurered you'd be playing the doting aunty :D
> It sucks waiting dont it, but hey we'll be there soon, im just so fed up!! LOL, especially when so many people are popping, we have December mummies popping before us, now thats not right!! LOL
> 
> I know how crap is that. I am now getting the oooh no baby yet ??? You know if I have had the baby People would obviousky be told. :hissy: I was never this bad with the others but guess having nephew here now and knowing both were due at same time has made me a little impatient.:cloud9::cloud9:
> 
> I would really just like a good nights sleep :D I have been sitting up playing suduko on the DS at 3am 4am ect....
> 
> Charliebear hugs for you hun :hugs:Click to expand...

I know i hate the whole, "is grape here yet" GRRRRR lol, will people ever learn hey! Especially when it's your own family, because of course i plan on not telling anyone and keeping Grape in hiding for a couple of weeks!!! LOL
Mark has resulted to sleeping in the living room, or i'll wake him up at some ridicoulous hour asking if he wants to play cards!!! Bless him


----------



## bubba4

luvbunsazzle said:


> bubba4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> luvbunsazzle said:
> 
> 
> Hey bubba4, ive been looking out for you, was thinking maybe you had popped, but no congrats on your fb so figurered you'd be playing the doting aunty :D
> It sucks waiting dont it, but hey we'll be there soon, im just so fed up!! LOL, especially when so many people are popping, we have December mummies popping before us, now thats not right!! LOL
> 
> I know how crap is that. I am now getting the oooh no baby yet ??? You know if I have had the baby People would obviousky be told. :hissy: I was never this bad with the others but guess having nephew here now and knowing both were due at same time has made me a little impatient.:cloud9::cloud9:
> 
> I would really just like a good nights sleep :D I have been sitting up playing suduko on the DS at 3am 4am ect....
> 
> Charliebear hugs for you hun :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I know i hate the whole, "is grape here yet" GRRRRR lol, will people ever learn hey! Especially when it's your own family, because of course i plan on not telling anyone and keeping Grape in hiding for a couple of weeks!!! LOL
> Mark has resulted to sleeping in the living room, or i'll wake him up at some ridicoulous hour asking if he wants to play cards!!! Bless himClick to expand...

Bless him, Well we are about to watch Xfactor so that will keep me busy for a bit :blush: 

I have sweep Tuesday so heres hoping, it did work with my youngest daughter, although think hubby is expecting it to work I did tell him not to get his hopes up just in case. :hissy:


----------



## charliebear

Aww, bubba4 enjoy your time with your new nephew before LO arrives. 
Hope you manage to have a better nights sleep. :sleep:


----------



## charliebear

Enjoy Xfactor - we dont really watch it so OH has NCIS on and flicking during breaks. 

Well dont think I'm going to be able to get on much if at all in the next couple of days, between trying to sort last bits and bobs out and :sleep:

Will try to pop on if I can...good luck ladies and 
:dust::dust::dust::dust: to all.


----------



## bex

Well i'm still here with no signs at all that baby is going to arrive. I've tried to prepare myself for going overdue but now its actually happening i feel like crying.

Thanks everyone for wishing me a happy DD xx


----------



## MummyJade

Ria_Rose said:


> :dust: :dust:
> Happy DD Bex!
> 
> MummyJade - have we got a name for LO yet? Or is it a secret? I looked but couldn't find it anywhere ... although if you haven't decided yet, ignor me as I'm sure you're sick of people asking.
> 
> Also well done on managing on just the gas and air. :hugs:

Sorry for late reply... your in hospital hopefully having your little on yay!....

She is called Maizie Bleu... i was proud of myself too! xxx


----------



## luvbunsazzle

Morning Mummies
Well apart from back ache im fine this morning, so Mark and i will be doing lots of walking, and some sex!!! ha ha!!
No news on Ria yet this morning, hoping thats a good sign and she is either holding JJ or she is in full blown labour!!!
Hope everyone is ok.
xxx


----------



## luvbunsazzle

Ria has text, updated her thread, but she also sends all her November mummies her love and well wishes and lots of dust.
Also she has most of you on facebook and would like no mention of her labour etc on there as they have not told her mum that she is in labour yet.
Thanks girls :D


----------



## CamoQueen

Oh my GOD, I can't believe I haven't had this baby yet! How can I be just walking around at 5 cm dilated for nearly a week and have nothing happen??? If I make it to my next/last midwife appointment on Tuesday, I'll cry.


----------



## bubba4

Well I am here still 

Hugs Camoqueen :hugs:

Luvbun great news on Ria

How r u today ??

I managed a few hours sleep but still feel so crap. Am so hoping that something happens soon not sure I can manage to much longer :(


----------



## bex

I'm still here aswell!! So jealous of all the november ladies who are in labour. I have no signs at all that labour will happen anytime soon. Very fed up today!


----------



## luvbunsazzle

Evening girls

Camoqueen hoping something happens soon, bless you
Bex here's some dust :dust: hope it's not much longer for you
Bubba4 i know the feeling hun, we'll get there though. Im ok i suppose, mark and i had an argument, and he actually walked out the door, i know im being a super bitch at the moment, i feel so sorry for him having to put up with me. Other than that though, not a sausage of a sign, GRRR. How about you?


----------



## bubba4

Hugs Bex

Nope nothing had bh but nothing that makes me think anything. Although not liking the baby being 4/5th engaged god its uncomfy.. :( 

:hugs: hun for you and mark, think my girls are learning to avoid me lol guess they have an idea why I am such a moany mum at mo lol... :D


----------



## sam#3

Hi ladies, 
Have posted full story in birth announcements but thought id write a little note here too!!

Harry was born fri 14th nov at 02.33am and he weighed 8lb 1oz. We got the natural home birth we wanted even though we were 12 days overdue! My waters went at 00.00, midwife came and checked me at 01.00 and i was only 4cm dilated then he was born at 02.33 with me, hubby, my sis and our 2 children there. I managed to do it all without any pain relief like i wanted and im on :cloud9::cloud9: with it all. 
It was amazing!! Ill put pics up soon xxx
Hope you are all ok,havent read through to catch up yet but will do soon.
:hugs: to all xx


----------



## Fern.x

Congrats Sam sounded wonderful :) xx

this last weeks killing me ladies! never had back pain till this week cant sleep on my side and i snore like mad on my back :blush: had OH up all night lol .. thats what he gets for tricking me into sex:muaha: 

xant believe im days away from my due date! i reli hope i dont go over cant cope with the pain now just wont it over and done with!


----------



## Eoz

Hey my hunnies! Well I apologise immensly.I have not had chance to pop on and see how you all are.I miss the posts and banter but my life has been fliipped upside down some what! Can you believe this time last week I was I labour?Wow the week has gone so quick.

Abigail is perfect in every way possible.All that bullshit I went through seems so pointless now.She is a angel.No bother at all and absolutly no health concerns.As for me I have never felt so well.Every bugger is saying they can't believe I gave birth 6 days ago.I'm back in my jeans and I'm enjoying food again and I feel amazing.I'm surviving on 4hrs sleep a night but feel brilliant.It is unreal.Turns out there was a problem with the placenta after all which explains a lot.I will do my announcement and explain more then.

So who do we have left? I see Grape hasn't appeared and bubba4 is still here.Hugs to you both.Hugs to all the other preggy mummys and huge congratulations to all the new mummies.

Well my boobs are in demand so I'll catch you soon. :dust: :dust: for you all xxxxxxx


----------



## bex

:happydance: Happy due date luvbun :happydance:

I'm still here:cry:. Period pains in my back and bump are back. I've also had some stomach cramps but it feels more like trapped wind!!:blush:. So i'm not holding my breathe!!
Didn't get much sleep last night as the pains were quite uncomfy, but there is no pattern to them at all. Hubby has taken Kian to school for me so i'm going to have a lazy day of peace and quiet. Just got back in bed for an hour then i'm going to start cleaning to see if things get moving.

But don't worry november mummies who are left, i'm sure i'll still be here tomorrow!!!


----------



## Eoz

Happy due date luvbun xxxxxx

Bex hun hope it is the start for you sounds like it.Thats certainly the way I was last sun morning and look at me now he he xxxxxxx

Morning to all xxxxxxxxxxx more dust for you xxxxx :dust: :dust:


----------



## luvbunsazzle

Morning mummies

:happydance: Due Date Today :happydance:

Well i woke at 9:30 i had a text from Ria she has had the baby, joshua james :D then i felt a huge gush of sickness coming over me, so ran to the bathroom, where every hole in my body seemed to release something (sorry tmi) after of which my body is now aching immensly, then 5 mins passed and the feeling came again, and it happened all over again. GRRRR, although now i still feel a little sick, but the aching is easing.

How are we all this morning, plans for the day?

4thbump good to see you back on the boards hun, we missed you :D
Bex i really hope something happens soon for you babe
Charliebear if nothing has happened, good luck with the induction tonight hun 
All other November mummies, good luck for appt's, lots of dust for you all.
:dust: :dust: :dust:
:dust: :dust: :dust:
:dust: :dust: :dust:
:dust: :dust: :dust:
:dust: :dust: :dust:
:dust: :dust: :dust:
:dust: :dust: :dust:
:dust: :dust: :dust:
:dust: :dust: :dust:
:dust: :dust: :dust:
:dust: :dust: :dust:
:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## vicwick

Afternoon ladies!!

Congrats Ria another Nov mummy gone!!!! lets hope some more go today yey!!!

Well i think my pelvis finally gave in this morning whn i bent over in the shower to pick up my shampoo i heard a pop and i now can barely walk on my left leg OUCH!!!!!

Baby has been going mad the past couple of days and today not much movemtn at all!!! heartbeat is fine tho so think s/he's just worn him/herself out!!! Just had some choccie to see if i can get him/her moving.

Happy due date luvbun :happydance:


----------



## vicwick

Just as i posted that bubs gave me a big boot in the ribs :rofl: s/he's awake then!!!!!

oooo only 10days left til due date wooooo, single figures tomorrow


----------



## Jem

Afternoon everyone! Just popping by to say hi! Happy Due Date Luvbunsazzle!!! xxx

Congrats to Ria Rose, another November Mummy!!! x

Love to you all xxxx


----------



## luvbunsazzle

Afternoon Vicwick
Hope your left leg pain eases, it sucks with all the pains you get, i have mainly constant back ache throughout this pregnany, that sucks alot.
Ooo single figures tomorrow, thats good!!!


----------



## Fern.x

Just back from the midwifes for my 39+6 wk check up.. bubs is 5/5 and his heartbeats great.. got protien in my urine this week and have to keep an eye on headaches because of the swelling in my hands and legs.. got my post dates on monday hopefully hes here by then :D Happy Due Date Luvbunsazzle :) Lots of labour dust for yeh :D:dust: xx


----------



## luvbunsazzle

Great news re LO being engaged Fern, hope the swelling goes down. Ive got my appt also next monday, so here's hoping our LO's make an apperance before then


----------



## SpecialGift89

Afternoon everyone, Happy Due Date Luvbun I hope LO is organised and surprises you later with a visit. Not much going on with me I'm in my 38th week and LO's due next Sunday so just getting my head around that. Been getting period pains on and off for nearly 2 weeks now. Their getting more uncomfy as the days go on but after reading these threads I can see I maybe in for quite a wait for LO to come. x


----------



## vicwick

SpecialGift89 said:


> Afternoon everyone, Happy Due Date Luvbun I hope LO is organised and surprises you later with a visit. Not much going on with me I'm in my 38th week and LO's due next Sunday so just getting my head around that. Been getting period pains on and off for nearly 2 weeks now. Their getting more uncomfy as the days go on but after reading these threads I can see I maybe in for quite a wait for LO to come. x

Aw i've had these for weeks now too, had them really bad yesterday was convinced summit was gonna happen but they're gone now :dohh: but i'm thinkin at least it means my body is doing something!!!!


----------



## bubba4

Afternoon ladies.

Congrats to Ria :hugs:
Happy Due Dtae Luvbun :D xxx
Nice to see you 4thBump hope you managed to get some sleep. xx
Fern good news on baby being engaged.
SpecialGift I know the feeling of uncomfy lol
Vickwick 10 days wohoooo
Hiya Jem :hug:

Well I popped to toys r us this morning grabbed a mobile for baby, its a xmas prezzy from MIL. Also a drawing desk for the youngest for xmas. Am feeling rather tired and alot of pressure down below. :blush: this baby really cannot get any lower :hissy:

:dust: Hope your all feeling ok,


----------



## luvbunsazzle

Afternoon bubba4, ooo the joys of toys r us!!! due date for you tomorrow WHOOP, i just know it's gonna be our day tomorrow ha ha, im hanging in there for you, it's gotta be, i cant see why else Grape wants to wait!!


----------



## SpecialGift89

vicwick the same happened to me yesterday to, so much so that I came online and offline in a few minutes as I couldn't concentrate on what I was reading. I was reading threads over and over to make sense of it until I gave up as I was in to much discomfort. x


----------



## bubba4

luvbunsazzle said:


> Afternoon bubba4, ooo the joys of toys r us!!! due date for you tomorrow WHOOP, i just know it's gonna be our day tomorrow ha ha, im hanging in there for you, it's gotta be, i cant see why else Grape wants to wait!!

Wouldn't that be good if we both went the same day xxx Do you have mw ??? or sweep booked hun ??? Also both with yellow bumps :D Although I had a dream you had a girl....


----------



## luvbunsazzle

Ooo a girl, that would be lovely!!! :D
I dont have a sweep booked till next week, monday, and if nothing then getting induced on 27th or 28th, will find out on Monday. 
You have sweep tomorrow dont you!!!


----------



## bubba4

:cloud9:


luvbunsazzle said:


> Ooo a girl, that would be lovely!!! :D
> I dont have a sweep booked till next week, monday, and if nothing then getting induced on 27th or 28th, will find out on Monday.
> You have sweep tomorrow dont you!!!

Yes got sweep tomorrow baby was 4/5th engaged so all the signs are good been having BH since yesterday but doesn't mean a thing. Hubby wants baby to come tomorrow as his bday is 18th feb youngest is 18th dec we got married on 18th of august last year and we both passed our driving tests on 18th of diff months. So a special day. :cloud9: 

But knowing my luck will be late again :dohh:

will have to pm you my number as both my txt buddies r busy with their new babies :rofl:


----------



## bex

Hi. I've had niggling pain all day, not contractions but constant tummy ache and back ache. Still not sure it will progress.

Got the midwife tomorrow but she won't do a sweep till next tuesday, still might beg anyway!! I really need to know that all this pain i'm in is actually doing something.

Hope your induction goes ok tonight charliebear.
Also great news about ria aswell.


----------



## luvbunsazzle

Bless ya hun, the 18th sounds like a great date for you, and you do have all the right signs, i was 4/5th 2 weeks back, then last week i had gone to 3/5th. GRRRR
Have just been sick again and another clear out, hoping this means something and isnt just my body causing hell for no reason!!

I know i have babezone and ria who have now got lovely babies to play with, and Toria, but haven seen her about much lately. lol


----------



## Jem

bubba4 said:


> Afternoon ladies.
> 
> Congrats to Ria :hugs:
> Happy Due Dtae Luvbun :D xxx
> Nice to see you 4thBump hope you managed to get some sleep. xx
> Fern good news on baby being engaged.
> SpecialGift I know the feeling of uncomfy lol
> Vickwick 10 days wohoooo
> Hiya Jem :hug:
> 
> Well I popped to toys r us this morning grabbed a mobile for baby, its a xmas prezzy from MIL. Also a drawing desk for the youngest for xmas. Am feeling rather tired and alot of pressure down below. :blush: this baby really cannot get any lower :hissy:
> 
> :dust: Hope your all feeling ok,

Hi!! :wave:


----------



## luvbunsazzle

Hi jem
Hows ollie?
I seen your fb status, hope all is ok.
xx


----------



## Eoz

bubba4 said:


> :cloud9:
> 
> 
> luvbunsazzle said:
> 
> 
> Ooo a girl, that would be lovely!!! :D
> I dont have a sweep booked till next week, monday, and if nothing then getting induced on 27th or 28th, will find out on Monday.
> You have sweep tomorrow dont you!!!
> 
> Yes got sweep tomorrow baby was 4/5th engaged so all the signs are good been having BH since yesterday but doesn't mean a thing. Hubby wants baby to come tomorrow as his bday is 18th feb youngest is 18th dec we got married on 18th of august last year and we both passed our driving tests on 18th of diff months. So a special day. :cloud9:
> 
> But knowing my luck will be late again :dohh:
> 
> will have to pm you my number as both my txt buddies r busy with their new babies :rofl:Click to expand...

OI Mrs! You did me a wonderful post I'm sure I can return the favour when the time comes he he.I'm busy but i'm around the house I'm sure i can pop on for you xxxxxxxxxx Happy due date for tomoro xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## CamoQueen

So I had loads of painful Braxton Hicks last night, so much so that DH insisted we go down to L&D to get checked. Turns out they were what I thought, just Braxton Hicks... though pretty strong Braxton Hicks, so the Dr. said since I wasn't feeling much pain that if the discomfort factor went to "pretty uncomfortable" that I needed to come in, as I would be in active labor at that point.

It sucked to be sent back home, still pregnant as ever... I want my baby already! Grr! So how is everyone else today?


----------



## Jem

luvbunsazzle said:


> Hi jem
> Hows ollie?
> I seen your fb status, hope all is ok.
> xx

Hi! Ollie's ok thanx, both him and Faith are poorly though with coughs and colds. Me and Tim had it last week and mines turned into a chest infection so on antibiotics. Hopefully I'll feel better soon now I'm on them. Really hoping the kids get over it quick too bless them, I hate to see them poorly.

How are you? x


----------



## luvbunsazzle

Morning all, not that there is many left

Good luck for the sweep today Bubba4 :D
Camoqueen i hope something happens for you soon.
Any news on Charliebear, she was due induction last night!
Jem i hope the kids feel better soon, sending them some :hugs: and make sure you get some rest to.

Well im still here, and still without a sausage of a sign of anything. GRRRR Looks like im stuck in for the long haul!!!

*HAPPY DUE DATE BUBBA4*


----------



## Fern.x

Good Morning Ladies :D

Happy Due date to me:dance: :D Its like christmas but im getting no presents :growlmad:lol Had tightings last night in my tummy were really sore but nothin came of then :( feels like my bump had dissapeared its sitting that low:laugh2: 

xx


----------



## luvbunsazzle

*HAPPY DUE DATE FERN*


----------



## vicwick

happy due date Fern!!!!!!! :happydance:

i'm feeling crappy today keep needing the loo all the time :cry: DH is off work sick too bless him!!!

we're both feeling sorry for ourselves we're aright pair lol


----------



## luvbunsazzle

*SINGLE DIGITS FOR VICKWICK*


----------



## vicwick

ooo yeah thanks luvbun :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## luvbunsazzle

The race is on now hun :D Your Lo will be here before you know it!!


----------



## vicwick

I hope so, i've been surprised at how quick the days have been going actually i thought they were really gonna drag. Although i may of spoken too soon!!!!

My brother is convinced i'm gonna have the baby tomorrow cos he said i can't get any bigger or i'll burst lol

I'm measuring big and MW said its a big baby so kinda panickin!!! Guess i'll have to pack all the newborn clothes away dammit haha


----------



## luvbunsazzle

Well girls, the people who im not sure if have had babies or not yet, but were due before today are as followed;
Rickysgirl
Jobee2222
Charliebear - induction yesterday waiting on news
SandyColes-x-
Bambino
Kelliex
Jen&Freddie
Pink_muscian
Bex - she is still around :dust:
Babyboy08
SamSam86

Anyone know anything?


----------



## luvbunsazzle

People say your measuring big, but it may well be lies
Sam (babezone) was told she was going to have a whopper, was booked in for induction end of October, because they already deemed him to be big, and she had him, he was 6lb!!! so they really do not have any ideas when it comes to weights!!


----------



## luvbunsazzle

Lot's of discomfort today, had bouts of strong cramping pains, that have made me sit up sharpish and go ouch!! Been to the toilet 6+ times throughout the day, sickness, so here is hoping it's the start of something.


----------



## Eoz

Come on grape sounds like you are trying!!!

Hey Vicwick.not long now!!

Well I have done my birth announcement.Prob missed out loads but the basics are there.How are we all?


----------



## Lil_Gem_1989

i'm still here lol waiting to pop!

not a sausage of a sign yet, have a consultant's appointment friday, although i havent got a clue what it's for so i'll just have to wait and see what they say. Be great if they mention what they plan to do with me should i go over anymore than friday (which i have a feeling i will) but i don't hold much hope lol. It's probably just to arrrange to have my iron levels checked again, which i've already had done. Will keep u posted if poss :)


----------



## samsam86

sorry girls the above is me. (lil_gem_1989)

My sister is also pregnant and uses this forum, didn't realise she had logged in before me lol. Sorry for any confusion i'm all over the place atm.


----------



## bex

I'm still here!! Slept nearly all day today. Had midwife tonight, got plus 2 protein in urine but everything else is fine. 
She said baby seems very happy! At least one of us is! 
She won't do a sweep till next monday evening, will be 9 days over by then. She told us to have lots of sex as this is better than a sweep! So we'll see.


----------



## luvbunsazzle

Im still here to Bex, so feeling you on this one. Also got midwife on Monday, and having a sweep then, so lets hope if babies aren't here before then, it does the trick for us both.


----------



## Becky

come on babies get a shift on we all want to see you!!

x


----------



## Ria_Rose

Hey girls just a quickie b4 i bed.

luvbunsazzle - Thankyou again so much! Also sorry I stole your Due date.

Bubba4 - Happy DD!


----------



## vicwick

Morning ladies

been up since 7 cos of hip pain!!! think bubs is right down in my pelvis now keep feelin a lot of pressure and cannot stop going for a wee!!!! 

Got MW on fri so lookin forward to an update, feels like i haven't seen her for ages!!! Can't believe only 8 days til due date :happydance:

hows everyone feeling this mornin?? Anyone got any promising signs? We're half way thru Nov now ladies yey


----------



## bex

Just to let you know that i'm still here!!! Not even a twinge today!! Going shopping so won't be about much today. Didn't want you all to think i was in labour!!!


----------



## luvbunsazzle

Morning ladies
Welll Ria im hoping im stealing your dd today!!! :D Congrats hun :D
Vicwick, 8 days, it's going to fly, so i hope your ready, here's hoping the midwife has some great news for you.
Bex i know the feeling, still here, still bloody waiting. Enjoy your shopping hun


----------



## Eoz

Hey hunnies how are we all? hugs to every body.

I'm fine.Abigail gaining weight she is now 6lb 10oz.She sleeps very well and I cant get enough of her.Madison my 2 year old is amazing with her.brings a lump to my throat every time.She kisses her,wraps her up and can't stop saying her name.Its adorable.And to think I was worried about her being jealous.The older 2 are also so good and I feel so happy.

Any way thought i'd pop in say hi and also to say COME ON BABYS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## luvbunsazzle

Hey hun,
Thats so sweet about Madison, bless, it's sweet to know she is being the doting big sister!!
Glad Abigail is gaining weight and is sleeping well hun.
Still here, and no sign on Grape. GRRRRR
x


----------



## Eoz

Gggggggrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr little bugger where are you he he xxx


----------



## Fern.x

Still Here! No twinges.. nothing :huh::hissy:

No babies coming 2day then?
Dont see the mw till monday and not eeven sure if there doing a sweep :( 

x


----------



## SpecialGift89

Afternoon ladies, I had my m/w appointment yesterday all is well. He had this really strong heartbeat as soon as she put the thingy to my belly. Blood pressure fine, urine fine. Been having slight swelling in my fingers and ankles the last few days so got to try keep my feet elevated. 11 days to go for me so due after vicwick lets see if we keep to schedule. x


----------



## luvbunsazzle

Glad your appt went well specialgift, not much longer for you either. 
Fern-x i know the feeling, im so fed up of all this waiting around, and nothing is happening.


----------



## SpecialGift89

Fern.x and Luvbun 
LABOUR DUST FOR YOU BOTH!!!
:dust::dust::dust::dust:

I can only imagine how your both feeling right now. I hope it's not much longer. x
​


----------



## luvbunsazzle

Thanks 
Have some for yourself also though, here's hoping things start moving along for us all
:dust: :dust: :dust::dust: :dust: :dust:
:dust: :dust: :dust:
:dust: :dust: :dust:
:dust: :dust: :dust:
:dust: :dust: :dust:
:dust: :dust: :dust:
:dust: :dust: :dust:
:dust: :dust: :dust:
:dust: :dust: :dust:
:dust: :dust: :dust:
:dust: :dust: :dust:
:dust: :dust: :dust:
:dust: :dust: :dust:
:dust: :dust: :dust:
:dust: :dust: :dust:
:dust: :dust: :dust:
:dust: :dust: :dust:
:dust: :dust: :dust:
:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## bubba4

Evening ladies, well was supposed to have a sweep at 39 weeks doctor wrote in my notes anyway mw said NO at 40 weeks, so went yesterday and guess what NO SWEEP diff mw so wasn't happy doing it :( anyway came home bit peeved. Then had contractions on and off all day decided to have a bath and they STOPPED :( had a few in the night but nothing today. Even went to tesco and argos walked for around 2 hours and not a sausage.

Thanx for txt Luvbun just didn't feel like coming on comp yesterday....

So still waiting :D 

Hope your all ok Great news on Charliebear :D xx

Who's next ????


----------



## luvbunsazzle

Aww hun, i know the feeling with the lack of signs, it's doing my head in, i really thought something might of happened for us both yesterday, i even said to Mark i was all prepared, but nothing, then today, just lots and lots of movements but nothing else!! GRRR
When you next got to see midwife?
xx


----------



## bubba4

Not till Tuesday :( I just wanna get back to normal being able to do stuff indoors ect.... fed up relying on hubby and even having to ask kids :D

Think we should start a Overdue club lol :D


----------



## luvbunsazzle

LOL i think thats a great idea, it sucks dont it, ive had enough of it all, the endless texts, they are enough to drive me insane. LOL
I cant wait till some kind of body normality returns.


----------



## bubba4

Phone calls, FB messages too :( I was overdue with all the girls but was hoping not to be again. :( guess baby is snug at mo :D


----------



## luvbunsazzle

Well here's hoping these babies make an apperance sooner rather than later hun


----------



## bex

Have shopped till i dropped today. So glad i went as i was feeling so depressed yesterday, only got out of bed to go see the midwife, but feeling much better today. Still fed up of waiting though!!

Have any of you overdue ladies had a show/lost plug yet? I've had nothing although didn't last time till i was in established labour.

Hope your all ok xx


----------



## bubba4

nope no signs never did with my others either...


----------



## vicwick

Nope no signs here either, haven't had a show or anything.

Think i'm here for the long haul, i#ll be crashing Dec mummies me thinks!!!!


----------



## bex

bubba4 said:


> nope no signs never did with my others either...

Glad its not just me then. Keep reading about ladies who have weeks to go losing their plug and just thought it was me who hadn't.


----------



## Fern.x

LOs bn quite all day now hes jumping around and im gettin sharp pains up my arse :( Bn recieving txt all day to see if hes here yet! no im sure i would let use know! lol lol Aww thanksfor the dust hope it wrks :D lots of dust for the girls:happydance::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:

xxx


----------



## vicwick

Don't you just hate those texts they make me so angry lol I think from now on i'll reply oh yeah i had the baby 2 days ago didn't anyone tell you!!!! IDIOTS

I've had a few braxton hicks today but thats about it. Had DH parents round today and his Dad won't stop going on about how big my bump is :gun: wish he'd shut up about it!!! Already so scared the baby's gonna be big doesn't help having a constant reminder!!!


----------



## Eoz

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:

For all of you lovely ladies xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## vicwick

Morning girlies hope your all well!!! 39 weeks today yey :happydance::happydance::happydance:

still no signs tho!!! Hips are still killin so not sleepin too well but so excited about LO's arrival i'm in a pretty good mood considering.


----------



## luvbunsazzle

*HAPPY 39 WEEKS VICKWICK*
No signs with me, not a sausage.
GRRRRRRRR


----------



## MummyJade

Hey mummies....

Hope you are all well.... i feel for all of you overdue.... its a horrible waiting game and the texts are even worse! people start to p**s you off! lol! 

I am sure you wont be waiting to long for them too arrive....

I cant believe Maizie Bleu is a week old today its gone so fast.... woke up this morning couldn't get out of bed.... I had to go to hospital i have a womb and water infection! had major blood clots frighten me to death.... i couldnt even pick up Maizie..... but back home on the mend! 

xxx


----------



## Fern.x

Woo the countdowns coming to a end vicwick :D knowing my luck we'l both go into labour on the same day :laugh2:
my brother called me 5 times yesterday :| and so far had 4 calls today :growlmad: 

Also went out for a run on my dads bike today :laugh2: needed a ladder to get on the thing! Well it worked for my mum was hoping it would do the same so fingers crossed! had to make him go back home tho cos the skin across my pubic line felt like it was bn torn apart thinking it might be bubs head going down a bit!

Hope u feel better soon mummyjade :hugs:
:dust: xxx


----------



## Ria_Rose

Hello my fellow November Mummies, can't be long now for everyone.

Sorry I haven't gotten online much, so busy with the little man, visitors and all the other things that come along with it. I have soo much to catch up on will have to develop the skill of using my computer and breast feeding at the same time!

Miss you all xxx


----------



## luvbunsazzle

Morning all
Well another day gone, another day closer......
Was so ill last night, was in tears because i felt so ill, Mark was so worried, he didnt know what to you, bless him, he just kept rubbing my back, and holding my hair out the way.
Can't wait till tomorrow when he is off, i hate him being at work, and me being stuck indoors without him. GRRRR


----------



## Eoz

:hug: Awww babe you poor thing.Stop being naughty Grape xxxxxx

Ria I have mastered it.I have a chair with arms so I can lean on them and my boob feeding pillow fits around us and it works very well.

Hi to everyone xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## bubba4

Just my daily check in still here... Hugs to luvbun xxx Nice to see you Ria xx

Hey 4thbump love the avatar she is gorgeous. :D

Well not much planned thinking of another pj day god I feel lazy :)

:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## vicwick

Fern.x said:


> Woo the countdowns coming to a end vicwick :D knowing my luck we'l both go into labour on the same day :laugh2:
> my brother called me 5 times yesterday :| and so far had 4 calls today :growlmad:
> 
> Also went out for a run on my dads bike today :laugh2: needed a ladder to get on the thing! Well it worked for my mum was hoping it would do the same so fingers crossed! had to make him go back home tho cos the skin across my pubic line felt like it was bn torn apart thinking it might be bubs head going down a bit!
> 
> Hope u feel better soon mummyjade :hugs:
> :dust: xxx

lol thats what i was thinkin!!! We can text each other tellin each other how much pain we're in lol

I've had to change my facebook status to "Vicky has not had the baby yet" cos i am sooooo sick of the texts and calls!!! Bloody people i havce't even seen for 3 years are textin me to ask me!!!! :hissy:

Had the worst nights sleep ever last night :cry: my hips are killin

Got MW this afternoon so fingers crossed bubs is more engaged this week!!!

Keep getting headaches too anyone else had this????


----------



## Fern.x

Still here!!! the bike never worked :growlmad: All that pain for fek all! 
Think i may be in the december club :( really dont want that! 
asda sounds good tho :) il walk up and down the sweetie isle for a good 20 mins:laugh2:

I had the same problem vicwick but now i use my electic blanket at night soothes the pain:D Try a hot water bottle under u? 

Hope u feel better soon luvbunsazzle :hugs:

Monday is only really 2 days away :D! :happydance:

Lots of dust for us girls :D 
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:

xx


----------



## SpecialGift89

Afternoon all, Yep yet another day has gone by. I'm celebrating though as I am now in single digits!!!! :happydance::wohoo::yipee: I have 9 days until my 'due date'. I put that in brackets as I can see that this date has come and gone for quite a few of you ladies. Nevertheless it's a date to work towards to keep me going. I'm finding watching baby and pregnancy documentaries quite interesting. I love the pampers advert with all the newborn babies from all the different countries their so beautiful. Luvbun I'm sorry about the sickness I hope it eases up soon. x


----------



## didda

Finally had chance to pop back on and see what is what! 
Sending out lots and lots of :dust: to all those ladies overdue (I know exactly what you feel like, and it really is worth the wait) and the same :dust: to those nearly ready! 
I have just had the chance to write up a rather long winded version of my birth story - apologies if anyone reads it, I seem to have gone on and on!!!
Huge congrats to all those lovely ladies who have had their babies!


----------



## bex

I'm still here!!!
No twinges, but feel quite positive. Kian is staying at my mum and dads tonight so me and stefan are going to have a hot curry tonight and a huge lie in tomorrow, can't wait.


----------



## luvbunsazzle

Well mark has asked if he can go out tonight, and as i feel like this baby is never going to come out, i have said yes, here's hoping sods law works and labour happens!!!

Hope you have a nice night with your oh Bex


----------



## samsam86

Hey ladies, hope you are all doing well.

Well i had the consultant's appointment this morning. Went in there ready to ask for what i wanted and to my surprise it was all offered before i had the chance to ask! 

Midwife took my blood pressure and urine sample, blood pressure was fine but had sugar in my urine so not sure what that means but she said she'd send it of for analysis.

It was a young male doctor and after asking me how i was he said would i like to get booked in for induction, so i said yes please.

Was told the earliest they could offer me was the 29th of november, which will make me 41+5. So i have to phone up at 7am that day and check they have a bed for me.

He then asked if i'd like a stretch and sweep and to which i replied yes. Was told it would feel like a smear but tbh it hurt quite a bit more than i imagined but i thought i'm gonna try and grin and bear it.

So i got the answers i was looking for from today's appointment, and even if the sweep doesn't work at least there's some sort of date on the horizon.

Good luck to all you other overdue ladies who are just waiting for your LO's to make an appearance. :dust:


----------



## luvbunsazzle

Great news hun
Here's hoping Lo makes an apperance soon for you.


----------



## carries

hope all overdue babies decide to make an appearance soon! Stubborn little monkeys!


----------



## vicwick

Evening ladies, well back from MW, baby is 1/5th palp woohooooooo she said s/he's right the way down there which is brill!!! I'm measuring quite big but she said there's nothing to worry about just means i'll be having a decent size baba!!! 

I told her i had been getting headaches and been feeling a bit wobbly for the last couple of days and she said just to keep an eye on things and if i feel wobbly again to contact her and she'll come out and check me over which is really reassuring. So booked in at hospital at 41 weeks i'm assuming for my sweep but MW said if they don't do it to call her and she'll come out and do one for me at home. So just a waiting game now!!! Bubs has been soooo active today and been feeling loads of pressure down there so i'm hoping s/he arrives sooner rather than later!!!!


----------



## luvbunsazzle

Great news on all front Vicwick, here is hoping LO makes an apperance like you said sooner rather than later, all sounds promising.


----------



## samsam86

:dust:
Here's some more dust for you luvbunsazzle coz i can tell your desperate to meet grape soon

and some more for all you overdue ladies, i wanna read about some overdue bubs popping out soon! :)

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## luvbunsazzle

Awww thanks hun
I am kinda desperate now!!! LOL


----------



## bubba4

Peek a boo ladies still here lol :D

How are we all feeling ?????

I have decided that I am not sitting on sofa tonight as I am gonna do the bit of ironing I have and try to keep active wonder how long it will last :lol:


----------



## bex

i've had a hot curry and feel ill now!!!! just had a shower and i'm planning an early night as kian has kept me busy all day! Goodluck overdue buddies xx


----------



## vicwick

Awww luvbun i really hope summit happens for you soon hun, have you mentioned your sickness etc to your MW??? I mentioned a couple of things to mine today cos been gettin headaches and feelin shaky and said that it might be a virus thats goin round but to keep an eye on it.

I honestly don't know how fed up i'm gonna be if i go over!!!! I'm prayin i don't especially since i'm measuring 42cm eek


----------



## cosmotbear

just popping into the beloved November thread I miss all you guys!! Zac was a tinker and turned out to be an October baby.... Hope you're all doing well, labour dust to all you ladies, especially overdue ones! Luvbun, big hugs to you lady!! That grape better hurry along, I wanna find out what you've got in there! Katie x


----------



## luvbunsazzle

Evening ladies
Well im sat snuggled into a fleece blanket, watching wife swap, and chatting away online, Grape is snuggled, pushed into my bladder, but it's all gravy.
Tomorrow ive decided is the day Grape is coming, ha ha, well it's wishful thinking but fingers crossed girls, and thanks for all your well wishes, and dust!!


----------



## Eoz

Have done a seperate thread but Bubba4 is in hospital,Baby on way!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! So excited xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Eoz

Well what a night!As you lovely ladies lay sleepin Bubba 4 went in to labour and now has a beautiful baby girl!So pleased for her.

So who do we have left? 

Grape will you bloody hurrry up!!!!!!!!! 

Bex? you still hanging on hun?You were due same day as me xxx

Vickwick.My phone is waiting for your text!!!

:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## bex

Happy 1 week overdue for me :happydance: 1 week done, 1 to go!! 

Great news about bubba4.:wohoo:

I'm now convinced that she has started the ball rolling for us overdue ladies. Babies tend to be a bit like buses!! When one arrives so do the others!!!:rofl:

Good luck everyone xx

Oh and by the way the mega hot curry and whole pineapple i ate last night has done nothing, hasn't even made me go the loo!!:blush: Never mind i'm going to keep positive and active today. 

Only 2 days to go till my sweep :happydance:.


----------



## Fern.x

Happy 1 Wk over bex:D
Checking in still here.. had a few tightnings last night but nothing...
Did dream that vicwick had told me her mum had booked her in for a c section tho :laugh2:!
Im telling the MWs on monday that they cannot make me go to the end of the week and im gawny bawl my eyes out and make sure they dont make me go that long.. i cant sleep, cant moove, im terrifeid of labour and would be worse knowing bubs is going to be big! and the swelling in my hands and ankles are too much :D so hope they buy my sob story :laugh2: 

Any luck with any of the other overdue mummys? 

:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: 

xxx


----------



## luvbunsazzle

Great news re bubba4, congrats on the birth of your baby girl :D
Bex gutted the curry and pineapple never worked, but heres hoping bubba4 has set the trend and were all going to explode!!
Fern-x you will be fine, here's hoping they dont leave you to long

Well im still here, still no signs on Grape, going out in a moment, do the food shop, have some lunch out i think, got to go specsavers at 4:30, then x factor tonight, with lots of sex!!!


----------



## vicwick

Fern.x said:


> Happy 1 Wk over bex:D
> Checking in still here.. had a few tightnings last night but nothing...
> Did dream that vicwick had told me her mum had booked her in for a c section tho :laugh2:!
> Im telling the MWs on monday that they cannot make me go to the end of the week and im gawny bawl my eyes out and make sure they dont make me go that long.. i cant sleep, cant moove, im terrifeid of labour and would be worse knowing bubs is going to be big! and the swelling in my hands and ankles are too much :D so hope they buy my sob story :laugh2:
> 
> Any luck with any of the other overdue mummys?
> 
> :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:
> 
> xxx

:rofl: don't dreams get weirder as the poregnancy goes on!!!! I had a dream last night that i caught my DH in bed with my mam, how disgusting!!!!!! I just told him i think he's disturbed for the rest of the day now haha

I called the hospital this morning cos woke up in the middle of the night and my knickers were soaked thru!!!! (sorry TMI) so they told me to put a pad on for an hour and call them back but it was bone dry :hissy: i'm guessing i just had an accident :blush: they said to keep an eye out and call back if i get any further leakage, i must say all of he staff i have spkent oo have been lovely!!! which is nice since theyre gonna be delivering my baba :baby:

Other than that absolutely no signs :dohh:

Luvbun i agree i think tomorrow deffo for grape!!!!!


----------



## samsam86

bex said:


> I'm now convinced that she has started the ball rolling for us overdue ladies. Babies tend to be a bit like buses!! When one arrives so do the others!!!:rofl:
> 
> Oh and by the way the mega hot curry and whole pineapple i ate last night has done nothing, hasn't even made me go the loo!!:blush: Never mind i'm going to keep positive and active today.

Let's hope your right Bex, that would be nice wouldn't it.

Well i thought i'd have a curry (not a hot one, just one from the chinese) and some fresh pineapple last night. I'm now starting to loathe the sight of pineapples lol! After having the sweep, which was quite painful i just couldn't go the whole hog and do the sex thing, so maybe save that one til another time! hehe


----------



## Fern.x

Lets hope they all come like buses!!. Ano vicwick a was like what can u do that!? :laugh2:
Ohs just left me 2 go 2 work and i cant stop crying :sad2: he feels really bad aswell! lol funny what these harmones do to yeh. I tryed hot curry on the 17th it just made me need to RUN to the loo haha! Lets hope the ball starts rolling tonight ladies!

xxx


----------



## vicwick

I know i'm in a stinker of a mood today and keep snappin at DH and he said i'll go upstairs out of your way so you can relax and watch telly and i got upset cos i didn't want him to leave me on my own lol god i'm a nut case!!!!! :muaha:

Think i'm over tired woke up every hour last night just can't sleep properly cos of heartburn and bad hips grrrrrrr

Come on Baba time to come out now!!!!


----------



## Ria_Rose

Hello Strangers!! Firstly a HUGE :hug: for all your ladies who are now overdue. I really thought I'd be with you and still can't get over him being early. So may I throw some dust your way:

:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:

And a special pinch of dust for my text buddy Luvbunsazzle: :dust:

A HUGE congratulations for bubba4.

We have to go register Joshua James tommorrow :)

From Tuesday my OH will be back at work and I'll hopefully be able to spend more time at BNB again.


----------



## Fern.x

Hi girls still here!.. no sign of bubs :( ave the hospital at 10:45 tomotto so hope something happens after my sweep :D Congrats on ur little boy Ria :D bet ur on :cloud9:!

Weirdest thing happed last nite.. i woke up just after 3 and checked my mobile to look for a missed call from my twin sister dont know why just did.. woke up this morning and seen the snow.. my mum was up and she told me my sister had been in a smash last night! but she was fine... Her friends car had slid into a car that was parked up so the pulled in and put the hazzard lights on and a taxi came speeding round the corner and smashed into the back of them.. bloody idoit! Hmm wonder if shel know when i go into labour? lool

more dust girls think we need it!! :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:

xxx


----------



## Lil_Gem_1989

Hi its Samsam86's sister. just to let to know she gave birth at 11.31 this morning to a healthy baby girl - Ava, weighing 6 pounds 13 :D She's still at the hospital atm recovering but might be able to come home tonight x


----------



## Fern.x

Congrats Sam! xx :) love the name x


----------



## vicwick

CONGRATS SAM!!!!!! :happydance:

Wow fern thats really spooky you must of known something had happened!!!!

Well still no signs here, went for a long walk earlier and had BH constantly but they stopped as soon as i got home. 

Just wosh summit would happen (even tho i'm not due for 4 days) i'm gettin a bit fed up now!!!! Really feel for all overdue mummies :hugs:

On the bright side at lest i know there isn't much longer now even if i need to be induced


----------



## bex

congratulations sam xx


----------



## luvbunsazzle

Well im still here, still bloody waiting, still fed up, overdue and very hormonal.Was ill yesterday had the worst migraine ever, hence not coming online.Have my sweep today at 1:15 so im hopeing it works, if not i should have my inductio booked for either the 27th or 28th, so im hopefuly Grape will be here for the weekend.Hope all you fellow overdue mummies are ok.


----------



## vicwick

Morning ladies

Had THE worst nights sleep yet, was awake at 4 and couldn't get back to sleep for over an hour, then woke up with heartburn, then woke up cos i needed to loo, then woke up again with heartburn and it goes on!!!!! due date Thursday but not holding out much hope!!!!! Looks like i'm gonna be a Dec mummy :cry: I want my baba NOW!!!!!!

Hey luvbun maybe you'll have grape on my due date :happydance: not long left for you now hun but hope you feel better today :hugs:


----------



## luvbunsazzle

Morning Vicwick, sorry you had such a crap nights sleep, try and get some rest today if you can. Who kows i might well have Grape on your due date, 3 days doesnt seem far away so i'd be happy with that!!!
Or maybe i'll join you and end up a dec mummy!!! Who knows!!! LOL


----------



## bex

Hi everyone.
Kept checking for you yesterday luvbunsazzle, thought you'd beat me to it and things were happening. Hope you feel better today.

I've got my sweep tonight, midwife is coming sometime after 4pm and in a weird way i'm really looking forward to it!!!

Hoping she'll tell me that my cervix is doing something! Lost quite a lot of my plug last night, which didn't happen last time till i was in established labour. So fingers crossed my body has remembered what its got to do!!

Have been busy cleaning all morning, just stopped for lunch.

Feeling really positive even though i'm now 9 days overdue, just hope i get good news from the midwife later.


----------



## vicwick

Oh i really hope we have our LO's before December!!!! I am so huge and my belly is so sore off my stretch marks :cry: My DH says he feels unsettled today for the first time, think its finally sinking in lol 

God its scary to think i might have 2 weeks left before i can get induced :hissy:


----------



## luvbunsazzle

Aww bless ya hun, im feeling alot better now, just my body aching where i was sick so much through migraine.

Im so nerveous about the sweep, i dont know why, maybe because it's the unknown, or because ive just waited so long. Will update you all when i return, so about 2ish no doubt.

Great news re your plug bex, lets hope with the sweep aswel, things take a turn for you. Will you find out about induction date today, i hope it doesnt come to that though and you get the home birth you want, but at least it's a date to look forward to, to know it's an end.


----------



## bex

I have always told the midwife that i don't want to be induced, but after alot of thought i think i will agree. Any other time of year i'd stick to my guns but its getting closer to christmas.
My parents go to the dominican republic on 10th december and they are helping me. Kian has his first ever concert on the 8th and i really don't want to miss it. Also i'd have to go to the hospital everyday to be monitored which would mean stefan having time off work.
So i should get my induction date today aswell, which will probably be for the weekend.


----------



## luvbunsazzle

exciting stuff hun, and if it means getting to meet your little girl then go for it. I know an induction sucks, im dreading having to have one, but i'll do anything to meet Grape now.
You have so much going on bless you!!!


----------



## vicwick

Good luck for the sweep hun got fingers an toes crossed for you :hug:


----------



## Fern.x

Hi girls jsut back from the hospital, Got the internel isnt half uncomfortable sorry but ouch :( Bubs is now free and my cervix is very soft, something about 3cm long?! ,she felt his headand my cervix is a fucking fingertip dilated !!!!:laugh2: his heads still not low enough tho. So going in on saturday morning at 11 and to be kept in over night if i havent dilated any further if not i get to go home :D then get induced on the sunday! scary now that i know something is going to be happning! been having some slight pains since ive come home so hopefully shes annoyed him:D she asked if i had any Q's .. i was wanted to ask her if he had any hair :laugh2: but never.. and she says hes around average weight.. gdgd:D

Gd luck with your sweep today girls and :hugs: for vicwick! hope u go soon hun i know how u feel with the heartburn :(


:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust: xxxx


----------



## vicwick

OMG fern not long now at all!!!!!! You'll have your LO in your arms before you know it!!!! I will be waiting for your text!!!! :happydance:

Been getting a few crampy type pains today but no tightenings. Hopin at least my body is doin summit!!!! Was 1/5th Palp at MW on Friday and baby feels even lower today so lets hope LO's head is pushing down on that cervix of mine!!!!

My poor DH has resorted to sleeping in the spare room cos i'm so restless at night and keep waking him up bless him!!! Thought he better get sleep while he can before bubs arrives lol


----------



## SpecialGift89

Afternoon ladies, It's 6 days until my due date. Been getting regular tightenings lasting longer and longer but nothing else really. Finding them quite uncomfy and just want to meet my son. Fern.x Sundays my due date so hopefully we'll both be delivering babies on that day or if not sooner for you. My stretchmarks are so itchy. Nothing helps to soothe it now the only solution is to have this baby. Also he's been lying on my sciatic nerve I think as I keep getting this horrible tingling at the stops of my hips. 
Good luck with your sweep luvbun and congrats on losing your plug Bex I hope it means something will kick start soon. x


----------



## bubba4

Just wanted to pop on quickly to say Good Luck with all the sweeps today :D am thinking of you all :dust:

xxxxxxxxxxxx :dust: :dust:
:hugs:


----------



## Jem

Good luck with the sweeps today ladies and good news on your plug Bex! x

Hope you're all ok xxx


----------



## luvbunsazzle

Hey girls
Well my sweep was rather rubbish, she said Grape is nice and tucked up. Im still only 3/5th, could only reach Grape with a fingertip or something along those lines. 
But have been booked in for my induction Friday 28th at 10pm, so Grape should be here either Saturday or Sunday, at long last!!!!!
Hope your sweep goes ok Bex.
Glad your sweep wnt ok Fern-x and brilliant news that you to also have a date for meeting your LO, this weekend all us November mummies are going to pop!!!


----------



## vicwick

Awww sorry it wasn't good luvbun but wooohooooo your LO will be here this weekend how exciting!!!!

Oh man i'm gonna be left all on my own :cry: been bouncin like a mad woman on my ball lol


----------



## bex

Lets hope we all pop before the end of november!!


----------



## Eoz

Hey Grape you little monkey one way or other we will get to see you soon ha ha ha ha ha xxxxx

OOO Bex you still here I see xxxxx

Hey Jen nice to see you xxxxxx

How you doing vickwick?Keep up the bouncing you may beat grape!!!

I'm doing ok just so tired.Oh and a word to you all "DO NOT HAVE A NEWBORN WHEN YOU HAVE A 2 YEAR OLD" bloody hell total chaos he he.

Hugs to you all


----------



## luvbunsazzle

4thbump said:


> Hey Grape you little monkey one way or other we will get to see you soon ha ha ha ha ha xxxxx
> 
> OOO Bex you still here I see xxxxx
> 
> Hey Jen nice to see you xxxxxx
> 
> How you doing vickwick?*Keep up the bouncing you may beat grape*!!!
> 
> I'm doing ok just so tired.Oh and a word to you all "DO NOT HAVE A NEWBORN WHEN YOU HAVE A 2 YEAR OLD" bloody hell total chaos he he.
> 
> Hugs to you all

You best not!!!!!

LOL good to see you on here hun, how are you and all? 
Grapes getting ready to come and play, WHOOP so be prepared!!!


----------



## vicwick

Hi 4th Bump!!!! well i'm really fed up havin awful nights sleep and horrible heartburn :cry: Just wanna meet bubby now!!!! Even DH is getting impatient and he's been totally relaxed all the way thru saying "s/he'll come when s/he's ready" but he's ready now too!!!! Maybe he's just sick of me whinging haha

Was getting some pains earlier but they disappeared and now nothing :dohh:

think i'll go to the shops tomorrow for a walk around to see if i can get things moving, already warned DH we're having :sex: when he gets back from the gym so not to work too hard :rofl:


----------



## SpecialGift89

Vicwick- No you won't be left on your own don't forget about me, I'm still here due 3 days after you so I'll be cutting it fine if I'll be a November mummy. x


----------



## vicwick

Specialgift - you better not leave me and pop early mind lol

Lets pop together tomorrow so neither of us are left on our own, how does that sound?


----------



## Jem

4thbump said:


> Hey Grape you little monkey one way or other we will get to see you soon ha ha ha ha ha xxxxx
> 
> OOO Bex you still here I see xxxxx
> 
> Hey Jen nice to see you xxxxxx
> 
> How you doing vickwick?Keep up the bouncing you may beat grape!!!
> 
> I'm doing ok just so tired.Oh and a word to you all "DO NOT HAVE A NEWBORN WHEN YOU HAVE A 2 YEAR OLD" bloody hell total chaos he he.
> 
> Hugs to you all

Hi!!! How are you? Total chaos with your 2 year old then!!! I have to say I've found the age gap ok so far with my 2 (just under 4 years), she's like a mini mummy helping me get things for Ollie etc. She's been fab! x


----------



## SpecialGift89

If all else fails then we will have to hold hands and go into the December club together. Eeek! Somehow I don't see myself popping early hun, I've got midwife tomorrow so I can update you if their has been any progression at the mo he's 3/5ths. x


----------



## Eoz

Jem said:


> 4thbump said:
> 
> 
> Hey Grape you little monkey one way or other we will get to see you soon ha ha ha ha ha xxxxx
> 
> OOO Bex you still here I see xxxxx
> 
> Hey Jen nice to see you xxxxxx
> 
> How you doing vickwick?Keep up the bouncing you may beat grape!!!
> 
> I'm doing ok just so tired.Oh and a word to you all "DO NOT HAVE A NEWBORN WHEN YOU HAVE A 2 YEAR OLD" bloody hell total chaos he he.
> 
> Hugs to you all
> 
> Hi!!! How are you? Total chaos with your 2 year old then!!! I have to say I've found the age gap ok so far with my 2 (just under 4 years), she's like a mini mummy helping me get things for Ollie etc. She's been fab! xClick to expand...

The others were easy!Megan is now ten,Dan 5, so when he was born Megs has just started school and when Mads was born Dan started school.Megs is brill with the little ones.love her to bits.Same as Dan.The bond he and Madison have brings a lump to my throat every time.But Megan and daniel together.Hell no!!!Seriously want to knock their heads together.My fault with Mads I spoiled her as she was my last. :dohh:

YOur little one sounds fab bless her xxxxxxxxOh ta for face book request xxxxx


----------



## Fern.x

Hi girls just had a little nap and now all pains that were here are away again:gun:Tought I'd have a little show or something! but nope nothing..dont worry luvbunsazzle my cervic was only open a flipping fingertip aswell! Be really cool if the all come on the same day.. november seems to be a lazy month for the babies:roll: And if i knew that was what a sweep was i would have might aswell get OH to stick his bloody foot there! :growlmad::laugh2:

Dont worry vicwick i can see u on specialgift jumping the que and coming before us :laugh2: 

xxxx


----------



## Jem

That's ok! 

It sounds like the age gap was fab with your others then really! Lol at you wanting to knock Daniel and Megan heads together! My mum said the same with me and my brother and there is 9 years between us! No doubt I have the fighting and arguing etc to come with Faith and Ollie as they get older! x


----------



## vicwick

SpecialGift89 said:


> If all else fails then we will have to hold hands and go into the December club together. Eeek! Somehow I don't see myself popping early hun, I've got midwife tomorrow so I can update you if their has been any progression at the mo he's 3/5ths. x

well at my last visit bubs was 3/5ths then at this one was 1/5ths so you never know!!!! I felt a huge difference mind, my bump was so much lower.

My sister was so funny yesterday she was like, have you tried jumping up and down!!!! DH was like, do you think we live in a cartoon? :rofl: 

Well lets hope we all go pop berfore the weekend eh girls and we'll all be new mummies together!!!!


----------



## bex

Well the midwife has just gone and the news wasn't great!!

My cervix was so high she could only just reach it, she said it was soft but still thick. She was unable to do the sweep properly.

I'm booked in for induction on saturday morning at 8am, doesn't look like this baby wants to come on her own.


----------



## vicwick

Good luck for saturday hun, everyones gonna have their LO's this weekend its so exciting!!!!


----------



## luvbunsazzle

Morning all

A kind of restless night last night, since having my sweep and being told my induction date, i feel kind of weird, not in pain or anything weird, just like mindset, like it's got a final stage now, that this weekend i will be a mum and i will have all these responsibilities, it's a kinda scary thought, but im so excited all the same.

I cant believe the 3 of us, me, bex, and Fern are all going to be having babies this weekend, oooo whose going to pop first i wonder, the race is on girls!!!! :D


----------



## Fern.x

I know what u mean luvbun i think because the antisaptaions being built up and now its actually here!! Keep dreaming im getting his pram ready to take him out and show him off:cloud9: Need to get ur numbers and txts use and let use know when hes here :) xx


----------



## Jem

How exciting!!! Good luck girls!!! x


----------



## luvbunsazzle

It's blooming freezing, i feel like i want to do so much, get ready now i know Grape will be here at the end of the week, but im frozen to the spot!!
Will pm you my mobile num Fern, lol considering we'll all be in labour together none of us 3 will know when each other has popped!!


----------



## luvbunsazzle

All the girls due on my due date 17th have had little girls!!! Will i follow suit or will i be the odd one out!!


----------



## charliebear

Good afternoon Ladies!! 

Just a quick one to say hi :hi:

Were doing fine, tho still sore, ouch!!!! Our lil man Aidan is a week old tomorrow, its flown so fast. Havent had a chance to get online, hopefully will do soon and catch up with all of you girls. 

Good luck to all those still waiting for their lil bundles, it is worth the wait. Hope all mummy's, babies and family's are doing fine. x


----------



## luvbunsazzle

Very quiet day on here today ladies
Has the sweeps worked for you?
Am i being left all alone!!!
Hope everyone is ok.
xx


----------



## XKatX

Hi all. How is everyone? Who is left now? I can't believe that nearly all the November mummies have delivered and it's nearly over for whoever is left!! It seems like 2 minutes ago that this thread was started and we all had it to come!!
Anyway, I hope you all have your LO soon. I'm thinking of you all - I still remember the agony of waiting yet another day and seeing everything as a sign!!!
Lots of labour :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
for you all!!!


----------



## Ria_Rose

Aw guys, not many left now, and the end of Novemeber is in sight. Then what will we do? lol.

Lots of inductions planned by the look of it - good luck ladies and my fingers are crossed your LOs get a move on before then thou. :dust:

I really thought I wasn't going to have him until the 29th and now that's everyone's induction date, so I really hope it brings you luck, and a short induction :)

Just had my first day alone with Josh (OH back at work) and we've had a lovely time, 5 feeds, 2 nappy changes, and 1 Projectile vomit so far :) We've also taken the pram out for a walk and went to see my SIL.

ps- typing this with my little man on my lap - fast asleep, looking like a cherup (but don't they all). Can't wait until we all have our babies with us. We'll have to talk again about meeting up in the new year. :D


----------



## Jem

Snap! I've got lil man on my lap feeding him and catching up on here! Can't believe Nov Mummies is nearly done with and we've nearly all popped! Glad we now have a group on FB to keep in touch too! x


----------



## vicwick

Hi ladies!!!!

Had a busy one today been out shopping, had my nails done and i'm off to my mates tonight cos its her birthday!!! Been gettin some pains but nothing promising just the usual period type cramps. Your all gonna leave me this weekend :cry: but so excited for you!!!!!!

I feel the same Luvbun i said to DH last night "how the hell am i supposed to know what to do with this little person when it arrives" think its finally dawned on me that i'm gonna have a baby very soon!!!!! within 2 weeks!!! :happydance:


----------



## Fern.x

Hiya girls dont worry luvbun not left u :laugh2: bn a busy day got the nursery all sorted along with my room cleared through all the drawers and my wardrobe then went for a walk.. had a sleep for 20 mins then had really bad trouble walking so hopings LOs heads come down a bit. Have my neice over tommoro so going to take her to the park cos she loves the swings!:) another walk might help .. 

Practicly all mys OHs relatives were pregnant this year!

His aunty had a little girl in september
His uncle had a little girl in October
We'r Due our little boy any day :D
And his cousins due his little girl in december!

So we'r having the only boy in the family this year :D 

Lol would be really nice if all the november mummys had there babys this Wk/end So lots of labour :dust: to the ones due soon :)

Wonder who will pop 1st at the wkend :D so exiting! Il pm u my number soon changing it before i go into hospital so i dont have TALK TALK foning me every 20 mins! :gun:

Congrats again on ur LO's Jem, Kat and rose :D xx


:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:

xx


----------



## luvbunsazzle

Morning to the very few remaining November mummies now that Bex has left us
Another day closer till we meet out LO's not been getting much of anything with regards to signs of labour so i think the induction is inevitable for me to be honest. It is slowly sinking in now aswel, although not fully realising the fact.
Not doing much today, i have a stinking head cold yet again, so want to try and make sure im rid by the weekend.


----------



## Fern.x

Morning Girls! Well looks like vicwick could be joining bex! wonder if some1 will pop tomoro morning lol! Got my neice today so think we'l take her for a walk to the park.. Im the same luvbun hes too comfy in there :( xxx


----------



## luvbunsazzle

Looks like it's me and you till the end Fern lol
We'll do the big jump together lol


----------



## vicwick

I'm still here bouncing on my ball!!!! Contractions are totally irregular i'm sur ei'm just tricking myself and i'm not in labour at all haha wish they'd sort themselves out and become regular grrrrrr


----------



## luvbunsazzle

I hope they do to for you hun, i reakon you'll be a mummy before me!! :hissy: na im only joking i hope they become regular and your LO comes soon for you hun.
Keep bouncing and timing.


----------



## PeanutBean

Hi November mummies! I just wanted to say hello and see how you are all getting on. Many of you left? I've got the Dec thread so for those of you who don't pop before the end of the month drop me a PM and I'll give you a guest spot on our thread!

Sending you all :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## luvbunsazzle

Thanks peanutbean, not to many of us left now, most of the November mummies decided to pop in October, lol!!!
Hope your pregnancy is going well.
xx


----------



## Eoz

Hey hunies xxxx

Vickwick is on her way to meet her baby I just got a text she is 5cm dilated so they keeping her in hospital xxxxx

Bex has she had her baby?

Hey Fern and Luvbun xxx


----------



## luvbunsazzle

Hey hun

Bex had a little girl yesterday morning, seems like Vickwick will have her's today heres hoping, we need someone to go tomorrow, hoping me!!! LOL but if not me and Fern have inductions booked mines Friday and Fern is Saturday/Sunday depending

Hows things?

xx


----------



## Eoz

Oh YAY!!! Well done Bex xxxxxx

Im good ta hun.Abi Lou feeding every 2 and a half hrs she now weighs 7lb 3oz and has not lost any weight.She is adorable.I just want to munch her.I took Madison to creche for the 1st time today.broke my heart leaving her but she enjoyed herself.Prob glad to get away from Abigail for a bit lol.

How are you feeling?NOt long now bet you cant wait xxx


----------



## luvbunsazzle

Awww thats so cute, dont munch her to much though, when we do the meet next year i wont have anything left to hold!!! :D
Awww i bet Madison proper loved being at nursery, must be hard seeing them fly the coop though.

Im so excited, but really nerveous at the same time, more so because it's the thought of being induced, but ive waited so long now, i want Grape here, stubbon baby, takes after Mark thats for sure!!!

x


----------



## Eoz

Ha ha I'll try not to.Must be a boy then stubborn mule.Wheres the thread on bex? i want a nosy xxx


----------



## Fern.x

Hi girls & thanks peanutbean :Dx And 4thbump how cute is abigail!:cloud9:! 
Hope they start picking up again vicwick! Try going for a walk see if they start coming again?:D Just back from harveys ordered a new couch hope OH likes it lol, Went with my mum and dad was buckling taylor into her carseat and my dad thought i was in the car and he ran over my foot :( my foot must be made of rubber cos its not broken or anything that would be my luck! Poor dad he feels really bad lol
was hoping it would send me into labour with the shock, had 1 contraction since then about 10 mins ago .. but it will lead to nout! Us till the end luvbun :) xx


----------



## luvbunsazzle

Bloody hell, hope your foot is ok, you best not go into labour without me missy, otherwise i'll be sitting here typing to myself!!! ha ha, what joy!! Just you and me left now, Vicwick has gone in!!! 

4thbump she wrote the thread herself, as she had the home birth she wanted, should be further down the page.


----------



## Jem

More mummies popping!!!! Yay!

Come on Grape and the others that are left!!! x


----------



## Fern.x

Lol thanks the foot is fine just went and got it checked just incase cos ive got bad odema! must be my fat foot that stopped it breaking lol... ano she txt me when i was up the hospital and she was worried she was going to get left! special suprise is left aswell aint she? shes due on sunday :) dont worry hun dont think il be going anywhere soon :( xx


----------



## SpecialGift89

Hi ya ladies, I'm still here! Had my midwife appointment yesterday and babies now 2/5ths so some progression since last week. At least these tightenings are doing something it's like I have them all the time now. Got one right now. I've come back to some good updates need to read those threads. Thanx Peanutbean I might just be a Dec mum as I'm due Nov 30th so I'm really bordering between the two months lets see where I land. x


----------



## Fern.x

sorry ment special gift :blush:Glad ur appoinment went well hun ul prob go b4 like vicwick get bouncing on tht ball! lol no updates from vicwick yet! hope everythings going well!


----------



## luvbunsazzle

Glad your appt went well specialgift, lets hope you also see your baby this weekend, just the 3 of us left now.
Hope Vicwick is ok and her labour is progressing.
Just had sex, thinking it might do something but as of yet it hasnt. GRRRR i think this induction is definatly inevitable


----------



## luvbunsazzle

Morning girls
Well i am still full of a stinking head cold, i really need it to go by tomorrow, do you think if it's still here they will still induce me?
No signs of Grape coming, have tried all sorts, but nothing works, this is one stubbon baby!!!


----------



## Fern.x

Morning girls.. :hugs: luvbun the should still induce u they cant keep grape in there any longer!! ive woke up and my face is all puffed up and my feet are huge! they dont go down soon then il call the MW! no updates from vicwick yet! wonder how shes doing. xx :dust:


----------



## luvbunsazzle

Oooo hope they go down, but yeah give mw a call and keep me posted!!
Hope Vicwick is ok and has had the baby, and is far to busy playing mummy then being able to text!!!
They best induce me, otherwise i will do a major hissy :hissy: and refuse to leave the building without Grape!!


----------



## Fern.x

They have went down now thanks god looked a right sight :laugh2: LOL i was looking up on goodle there if they would induce you if u had a cold and i got up ur question! 

Induction & full of cold - Pregnancy - Third Trimester Forum
10 Oct 2008 ... Will they still induce me even though i have the worse headcold going? ... full of a cold, tinytoes, Pregnancy - First Trimester ...
www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/76194-induction-full-cold.html - 35 minutes ago - Similar pages

Im sure they will still induce u hun they cant leave grape in there! He/she has to come out! phone ur MW? Vicwicks having a suprise as well.. wonder what shel have.. im guessing a girl :) lol x


----------



## luvbunsazzle

Im going with a boy for Vicwick :D Hope we have some news from her soon!!
Ha ha thanks for looking up for me!! Cant believe my post came up!!
Glad the swelling has gone down, if it comes back up make sure you ring mw


----------



## Fern.x

lol not a problem hun. U feeling any better? feels like its just us left in here:huh:lol still no word from her..wonder if 4th bumps heard anything! off to dobbies see what i can buy :happydance:


----------



## carries

Im still here too...and only 3 days of November left! Im so going to be a December mummy!


----------



## luvbunsazzle

You got a sweep or anything booked Carries?
Whats Dobbies Fern? Still feel full of cold, but just taking paracetamol so that i can try and get over it. Least im not going in till 10 tomorrow night, so still got another day to try and get over it!!!
You getting nervous now? I am... LOL


----------



## SpecialGift89

Afternoon ladies, wow hardly anyone here feels like a deserted thread. Glad the swelling has gone down Fern.x and I hope the cold clears up very soon Luvbun. I can't believe your being induced tomorrow and Grape will be here soon. I had quite abit of cramping and tightenings last night so it kept me up for abit. Feeling tired and emotional today already had a blub to myself. All I keep thinking is not much longer but everythings so hard these days.


----------



## luvbunsazzle

Awww :hugs: Specialgift, i know the feeling about emotional days though, i keep getting these. Hopefully it's not much longer for you, and the cramps are a sign of things to come!!


----------



## Ria_Rose

Everyone seems to be a little under the weather this week, I'm sure it won't effect them doing an induction, but it might make the discomforts of Labour seem worse ... :hugs: but you'll be in the right place if there is any thing they can do to make you feel better. 

Luvbun - Conserve engergy now and get some rest - you're going to need all your energy. And (sorry to use such a cliche) you may not get a lot of sleep after you come home either.

WOW novemeber is almost over and looks like there will be a baby boom this weekend. Good luck :flower: to everyone who has inductions and sweeps booked - can't be long now and the "Novemeber Mummies" will all be Mummies.


----------



## SpecialGift89

Thanx Luvbun I hope so to. It's so hard not to start feeling sorry for myself but when I'm sitting in my hospital bed with my son I'll have the biggest smile on my face. I can't wait for that moment. x


----------



## luvbunsazzle

hey Ria, good to see you about, will be texting you this weekend!!! lol Scary thought it's all going to be happening!! Hope Joshua is ok. big hugs

I cant wait for that feeling specialgift to being holding Grape in my arms, and to know all these months of waiting has been so worth it.

Cant believe Vicwick has had a boy, so happy for her, a little whopper at 10lb 5, bless her!!! Must of been so hard.


----------



## SpecialGift89

I know it'll be amazing Luvbun to have your own after hearing everyone elses stories. I can only imagine how I'm going to feel, yet more crying I bet. 
Vickwick did well pushing out a 10lb 5oz baby all the power to her could you imagine if she went overdue wowzah!


----------



## luvbunsazzle

Cor thats a frightening thought, im over due and my god i dont think i could do that 10lber!!! LOL


----------



## SpecialGift89

You could surprise yourself you just never know. It's hard to guess weights as some ladies have had little tiny babies and others have had whoppers. Don't worry you'll do just fine I'm sure. x


----------



## Fern.x

Hi girls just back bn dragged everywhere! its now snowing here! Imagine vicwick went overdue imagine the size he could have been! Thanks special gift & Ria_rose.. i know how u feel special gift i have lots of days where i just sit and cry for nothing and my cramps have been here for wks! :( Dobbies is like a garden centre sarah they sell fish and lots of lovely home things and wax candles! love them :D ive txt vicwick and let her know use are asking for her shes on cloud 9! I'm worried about the same thing sarah :laugh2: thats why i asked my MW if she thought hed be huge! and u won vicwick had a boy lol my girl predictment was crap! lol

xxx


----------



## Jem

Wow 10lb 5oz!!!! Congrats to vicwick!!!! xxx

Will be thinking of you all this weekend that are being induced! xxx

Hope everyone is well xxx


----------



## Fern.x

Morning ladies :) luvbun better not have bn ur turn last night! lol u cant leave me :blush: What snacks u taking to hospital with u? ive got a 4litre bttle of water in the freezer! the hospitals roasting hot and there water tastes like piss! not that ive drank pee b4 :laugh2:..bloody arms arm hurting this morning! got torn ligaments in my shoulder sockets! prob the reason why my fingers are always inflated! 
Read that sarah that was on corrie (tina o'brian) induced her labour by jumping on a trampoline! Would give it a try but last tym i done that i dislocated my shoulder and was steaming drunk :laugh2: :blush:


----------



## luvbunsazzle

Morning hun
No still here, managered a little lie in this morning :D Trying to prepare myself for not sleeping tonight, im dreading being left in the hospital without Mark, but i know it's only for tonight, then the real work will start tomorrow, plus we do only live right opposite the hospital so will take him all of a minute to race back if i need him.
Haven even thought about snacks!!! The water at the hosp is quite nice, really cold, which is ace, will be getting Mark to take me to Morrisons when he finishes work buy some mags and nibbles, prob wont take much, what about you?
Hmmmm dont think the jumping sounds like a good idea then Fern, dont want you dislocatiing another shoulder! LOL
Induction for you tomorrow, how you feeling?


----------



## Eoz

Huge hugs to Fern and Sarah.Can't wait for your news ladies xxxxxxx

Morning to everyone else xxxx


----------



## Jem

Morning 4thbump! x

Good luck for tomorrow Sarah and Fern, will be thinking of you! xxx


----------



## Fern.x

lol better not.. managed to fall asleep earlier last nyt so been up from the back of 8! Reminds me il PM u my number right now..!! Dont know last time i was in hospital i wouldnt touch the food i just wanted cheese slice sandwichs :laugh2: .. hmm dont really want to stay in all night.. cos il miss XFACTOR!! i doubt theyl have tvs :( if i am in OH says hel bring me down some red ti curry.. :munch: yum.lol Godsarah ur going to have ur LO really really SOON! me 2 :happydance:! its went fast.. im shitin it haha!how u feeling bout it? going to asda in the morning before i go up for some magazines and munchies maby even a new ds game :D vicwicks my txt buddie.. might need a new 1 since she might not get out and shel be busy with baby alfie :shrug:thanks 4thbump & jem xxxx


----------



## bubba4

Afternoon ladies sorry not been about, we had some bad news on Nan she died on Sunday day after Ryhana-Roze was born so at mo we are organising going to funeral next week. Although we new it was inevitable, Ryhana-Roze is doing well and kids are loving their new sister.

Hugs to all and good luck with Induction today and tomorrow :hugs:

Hope to get on more soon 
luv me xx


----------



## SpecialGift89

Afternoon ladies, I'm still here and starting to feel lonely already as you both have inductions today and tomorrow. Good luck by the way luvbun and to you to Fern.x. I thought I would say it in advance just incase I end up in labour myself and don't get a chance to come on tomorrow. I'm still getting my pains lasting longer and longer each time. I know I'm getting close I can feel it. Hoepfully I'll pop this weekend with you both. I'm feeling much better today emotionally even though I had abit of a disturbed sleep last night I don't feel tired and useless like the other day. 
Bubba4 I'm sorry to hear about your Nan I hope your alright. x


----------



## bambikate

just dropping in to say good luck to those November mummies still here and lots of :dust: x x x x x :hugs: x x x x x


----------



## Jem

Sorry about you nan bubba4 xxx


----------



## luvbunsazzle

3 hours!!! AGHHHHHH

Im really sorry about your nan hun, big hugs
Lovely to see you online though, and you to Jem, i sure miss you lot!!! I'll be joining you all soon though.

Big hugs
Good luck Fern and specialgift hoping that baby comes this weekend also.

xxxxx


----------



## Fern.x

Sorry to here about ur nan hun :hugs:
Ive PM'd u my number sarah and gd luck with 2 night! :happydance:
Hope something happens for u this wkend special gift!!
xx


----------



## SpecialGift89

Good luck Luvbun you must be having a mix of emotions. I'm getting some really strong tightenings for quite a few hours now just trying to hold on to see if this is going to lead to something. x


----------



## Fern.x

How are u special gift? oh luvbuns away to meet her LO:D how exciting :D x


----------



## carries

ooooo good luck Fern and luvsbun! HOpe the inductions are speedy and you are both holding your LO's soon.!!!


----------



## Fern.x

Thanks girls! luvbuns doing fine! just under an hour till i leave now! Woo god im nervous! well vicwick may keep use updated depends if shes out yet :) Wish me luck! and hope bubs comes this wkend for u 2 special gift! xxx


----------



## Ria_Rose

:flower::flower::flower::flower::flower:
GOOD LUCK LUVBUNSAZZLE
:flower::flower::flower::flower::flower:
GOOD LUCK FERN


----------



## Jem

Good luck Sarah and Fern!!!!!!! xxx


----------



## Eoz

Good luck ladies.So excited for you both xxxxxxxx


----------



## Ria_Rose

Good luck to the last of our Novemeber Mummies, esp Luvbunsazzle :hugs:

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Ria_Rose

> Really sorry in the delay all. Baby grape is here, and i can pronounce we had a baby GIRL! She is called Rosie she was born 1.12.08 at 1.44am by emergency c section. She is beautiful.

:cloud9: CONGRATULATIONS SARAH AND MARK!!! :cloud9:

Welcome to the world Rosie!!!


----------



## vicwick

Hi all just popped my head in to say hello i'm off for a nap while alfies sleeping. Had a rough couple of days, he didn't sleep at all saturday nigh bless him so naturally i just worried all night haha. He's ok tho just upset waiting for mammy's milk to come in :cry: 

Been so busy and shattered, everytime i look at my phone i have 3 new messages, i can't keep up haha

But i am on :cloud9: he is amazing i can't believe he's here.


----------



## Eoz

Hey Vic.So nice to see you babe.Once again congratulations and welcome to baby land its all busy and fussy over here lol xxxx

Yay Grape you are here and your a Beautiful litlle girl.Well done Sarah xxxxxxxx


----------



## Jem

Hi all!

Cogratulations Sarah!!!!! xxx


----------



## bubba4

Just popped on quickly to say Congrats Sarah and Mark :D xxxx


----------



## MrsP

Hi ladies,

Hope you are all well?

Congratulations Sarah & Mark on the birth of Rosie x


----------



## PeanutBean

Hi everyone! I'm a bit more back now so if you want me to add your outstanding dates to the Dec thread let me know with a PM!


----------



## Eoz

hey huns.how are you all?What do we do now we in dec?i put up a thread about bubba4 xxx


----------



## Novbaby08

wow just realized Harley isn't here.
Well I had Harley November 21st 2008 and she's a girl 8lbs 1oz 21.5 inches long :D


----------



## soootired

With my pregnancy brain it took me a while to figure out what was wrong lol


----------

